# WEST COAST VS. MIDWEST



## ROLL'N

*Man! This is the offical west vs. Midwest topic! Its is going down sunday june 21st 2009 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know we need to come up with rules as far as lock ups and things of that sort please post them up what u think will make it far for both sides! Calling on Big John,Todd,Darrell,Ron,Pinky, Switchman,Franks Hydraulics,alex goodtimes,Kool-Aid,Bubba ,Fabian, down 4 life , Chris STL, south side cruisers,Show N Go, Pittbull hydraulics,Spike,Mike,Mando hi/low, Irving Customs, World Class, cold blooded ridaz, da hot spot, Big Al,Allen,Jesse,hop shop, loco's hydraulics, and anyone else that want to come out and rep for there coast! Can we get conformation that you guys will be there? Please don't say you are going to be there if you are not!!!! You all say that you coast is the best well prove it!! As everyone knows Lowriding all around is dying this is a event that will try to bring lowriding back up to what it should be! So you heard it! You have plenty of time to get you car where you feel it should be for this show! So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side WIN!!!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Eazy

Ahh Shit!! It's going down :0


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

I want darrell from dena for life. :biggrin: i'm glad you are puttin this together,my brother is trying his best to get the midwest together.


----------



## Bounsir

WEST COAST is the BEST COAST :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Feb 21 2009, 08:52 PM~13072003
> *WEST COAST is the ONLY COAST :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Feb 21 2009, 07:57 PM~13072032
> *:biggrin:
> *


Enough said


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Bounsir+Feb 21 2009, 10:52 PM~13072003-->
> 
> 
> 
> WEST COAST is the BEST COAST :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2009, 10:57 PM~13072032
> *:biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Bounsir_@Feb 21 2009, 11:09 PM~13072121
> *Enough said
> *


rollin said

Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum

best at hoppin with lead thats for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 21 2009, 08:15 PM~13072170
> *rollin said
> 
> Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum
> 
> best at hoppin with lead thats for sure. :biggrin:
> *


I'm not talking shit I'm just being real, and YOU know that, lead or without.


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Feb 21 2009, 11:26 PM~13072232
> *I'm not talking shit I'm just being real, and YOU know that, lead or without.
> *


thats why we want this hopp we'll see whos the best.


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 21 2009, 08:35 PM~13072296
> *thats why we want this hopp we'll see whos the best.
> *


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13071864
> *Man! This is the offical west vs. Midwest topic! Its is going down sunday june 21st 2009 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know we need to come up with rules as far as lock ups and things of that sort please post them up what u think will make it far for both sides!  Calling on Big John,Todd,Darrell,Ron,Pinky, Switchman,alex goodtimes,Kool-Aid,bubba ,fabian, down 4 life , Chris, southside cruisers, Pittbull hydraulics,Spike,Mike,Mando hi/low, Irving Customs, World Class, cold blooded ridaz, Big Al,Allen,Jesse, and anyone else that want to come out and rep for there coast! Can we get conformation that you guys will be there? Please don't say you are going to be there if you are not!!!! You all say that you coast is the best well prove it!! As everyone knows Lowriding all around is dying this is a event that will try to bring lowriding back up to what it should be! So you heard it! You have plenty of time to get you car where you feel it should be for this show!  So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side WIN!!!!  :biggrin:
> *



SHIT! :angry: I just realized I will not be able to make this one Im gettin married on the same weekend  But good luck to everyone I know team MIDWEST is gonna smash the REST :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 87LUXURY

:0 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 21 2009, 08:45 PM~13072362
> *SHIT!  :angry:  I just realized I will not be able to make this one Im gettin married on the same weekend    But good luck to everyone I know team MIDWEST is gonna smash the REST  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


If you say so :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 21 2009, 09:45 PM~13072362
> *SHIT!  :angry:  I just realized I will not be able to make this one Im gettin married on the same weekend    But good luck to everyone I know team MIDWEST is gonna smash the REST  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 DON'T NO ABOUT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d

looks like its gunna be a fun1 i may try to make it out there n have a play with the big boys :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 21 2009, 07:46 PM~13071955
> *I want darrell from dena for life. :biggrin: i'm glad you are puttin this together,my brother is trying his best to get the midwest together.
> *



MAN THATS CRAZY I WANT DARRELL FROM DENA 4 LIFE THATS THE SAME THING MY GIRL SAID NOW WE HAVE 2 CUTE LITTLE GIRLS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND JUST 4 THE RECORD WE DONT HAVE 2 GET THE WEST COAST TOGETHER WE STAY READY SO TELL YOUR BROTHER 2 BEG THE MIDWEST 4 HELP BECAUSE YOU MIDWEST GUYS ARE GOING 2 NEED IT :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND DONT WORRY OLDSCHOOL IM GOING 2 SERVE YOU AND YOUR LITTLE BRO DONT TRIP YOU GOT THAT  :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 22 2009, 04:45 AM~13072362
> *SHIT!  :angry:  I just realized I will not be able to make this one Im gettin married on the same weekend    But good luck to everyone I know team MIDWEST is gonna smash the REST  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Easy just change the wedding date,your lady will understand. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 05:59 AM~13073031
> *MAN THATS CRAZY I WANT DARRELL FROM DENA 4 LIFE THATS THE SAME THING MY GIRL SAID NOW WE HAVE 2 CUTE LITTLE GIRLS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND JUST 4 THE RECORD WE DONT HAVE 2 GET THE WEST COAST TOGETHER WE STAY READY SO TELL YOUR BROTHER 2 BEG THE MIDWEST 4 HELP BECAUSE YOU MIDWEST GUYS ARE GOING 2 NEED IT  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND DONT WORRY OLDSCHOOL IM GOING 2 SERVE YOU AND YOUR LITTLE BRO DONT TRIP YOU GOT THAT    :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 Just remember don't bring all junk hoppers bring some lowriders.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2009, 09:59 PM~13073044
> *Easy just change the wedding date,your lady will understand. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT DO YOUR THANG BEG THATS WHAT I LIKE 2 HEAR YOU SHOULD BE BEGGING THE WEST THE BEST NOT 2 COME :0


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13073071
> *THATS RIGHT DO YOUR THANG BEG THATS WHAT I LIKE 2 HEAR YOU SHOULD BE BEGGING THE WEST THE BEST NOT 2 COME  :0
> *


I beg you not to come out here and influence the kids to leave the header panels and bumpers off of there hoppers :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 21 2009, 10:01 PM~13073055
> *:0  :0 Just remember don't bring all junk hoppers bring some lowriders.
> *



HERE WE GO DONT START CRYING YOU CALLED ME OUT NOW IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOU THE FUCK OFF :0 AND IM BRINGING A 2002 TOWN CAR WITH NO BUCKLES IN IT :0 WHAT ARE YOU GOING 2 HAVE A 1971 TOWN CAR THAT SOUNDS LIKE A MAD HOPPER ? IF SO I THINK THATS JUNK SO DONT BRING THAT SHIT OUT :0 AND IF YOUR GOING 2 BRING THAT COUPE THATS JUNK 2 WHY MAKE IT LOOK NICE ITS NOT A 2DR BROUGHAM SO DONT TALK ABOUT JUNK BECAUSE YOU HAVE A FLEET OF THEM :0 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 21 2009, 10:10 PM~13073136
> *I beg you not to come out here and influence the kids to leave the header panels and bumpers off of there hoppers  :0
> *



DONT TELL ME YOUR GOING CRY IF SWITCHMAN DOESNT BRING HIS TOWN CAR THAT HE SOLD AND SHOWS UP WITH A G BODY :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 12:21 AM~13073248
> *DONT TELL ME YOUR GOING CRY IF SWITCHMAN DOESNT BRING HIS TOWN CAR THAT HE SOLD AND SHOWS UP WITH A G BODY  :0  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: I dont give a shit what he brings. If he wanted a hop last summer he should have brought the lincoln. I bet he has turned away from a hop with a car set up to do twice the amount of inches of his lincoln before also.  Im not gonna set myself up to lose would you?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 06:16 AM~13073205
> *HERE WE GO DONT START CRYING YOU CALLED ME OUT NOW IM GOING 2 BRAKE YOU THE FUCK OFF  :0 AND IM BRINGING A 2002 TOWN CAR WITH NO BUCKLES IN IT  :0 WHAT ARE YOU GOING 2 HAVE A 1971 TOWN CAR THAT SOUNDS LIKE A MAD HOPPER ? IF SO I THINK THATS JUNK SO DONT BRING THAT SHIT OUT  :0 AND IF YOUR GOING 2 BRING THAT COUPE THATS JUNK 2 WHY MAKE IT LOOK NICE ITS NOT A 2DR BROUGHAM SO DONT TALK ABOUT JUNK BECAUSE YOU HAVE A FLEET OF THEM  :0  :buttkick:  :buttkick: [/size][/color]
> *


Post one nice car you've ever had? :0 I watch the dvd's all junk. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 06:03 AM~13073071
> *THATS RIGHT DO YOUR THANG BEG THATS WHAT I LIKE 2 HEAR YOU SHOULD BE BEGGING THE WEST THE BEST NOT 2 COME  :0
> *


I ain't begging no one homie,i'll rep the midwest by my self if no one else shows up.  And i don't need to beg most of you won't show up anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 21 2009, 10:45 PM~13072362
> *SHIT!  :angry:  I just realized I will not be able to make this one Im gettin married on the same weekend    But good luck to everyone I know team MIDWEST is gonna smash the REST  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


You can get married in Tulsa.. :biggrin:


----------



## LUCKY

TATA from minnesota ...rollerz only midwest


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Feb 22 2009, 02:51 PM~13074652
> *TATA from minnesota ...rollerz only midwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bring it down homie for the midwest. :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Feb 22 2009, 08:28 AM~13074583
> *You can get married in Tulsa.. :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Feb 22 2009, 06:51 AM~13074652
> *TATA from minnesota ...rollerz only midwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 32"


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13073858
> *I ain't begging no one homie,i'll rep the midwest by my self if no one else shows up.  And i don't need to beg most of you won't show up anyway. :biggrin:
> *


blah blah blah


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 12:01 AM~13073849
> *Post one nice car you've ever had? :0 I watch the dvd's all junk. :0
> *


4 what im going 2 have it in the midwest :0


----------



## stevie d

should i bring it


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 09:30 AM~13075521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 32"
> *


hey D. Will says he's coming to get you! :0 :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 09:34 AM~13075555
> *should i bring it
> 
> *


not bad :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 22 2009, 09:36 AM~13075566
> *hey D. Will says he's coming to get you!  :0  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i dont think so lol


----------



## LUCKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 11:30 AM~13075521
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: 32"
> *



it higher then 32 '' :biggrin: 

TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH DONT TRIP BITCHES HATE AND ****** CONGRATULATE D&J ALL DAY AND YOU NO THIS MAN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:41 AM~13075593
> *it higher then 32 ''  :biggrin:
> 
> TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH DONT TRIP BITCHES HATE AND ****** CONGRATULATE D&J ALL DAY AND YOU NO THIS MAN
> *


bring it and im going 2 get you 2 :0


----------



## DenaLove

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 09:39 AM~13075586
> *i dont think so lol
> *


Dont let the lock-up fool you. Its not all the way up.  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:41 AM~13075593
> *it higher then 32 ''  :biggrin:
> 
> TEAM ALL STARS AND HOW HIGH DONT TRIP BITCHES HATE AND ****** CONGRATULATE D&J ALL DAY AND YOU NO THIS MAN
> *


ok 33" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LUCKY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 11:44 AM~13075619
> *bring it and im going 2 get you 2  :0
> *


just talked to tata and he reminded me we have our club picnic that weekend and allready paid for the park reserve ...imma see if we can switch dates cus we wanna hit this


----------



## harborarea310

pm that number again d


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Feb 22 2009, 09:48 AM~13075659
> *just talked to tata and he reminded me we have our club picnic that weekend and allready paid for the park reserve ...imma see if we can switch dates cus we wanna hit this
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## spider97

:0 might have to plan my vacation around this


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

*NOT GONNA BOTHER SHOWING UP TO THIS EVENT!!! GONNA BE A LOT OF WEIGHTED DOWN CARS AND VATOS YELLING ABOUT "YO SHIT WEIGHTED AND IT FLOATS" THIS AND THAT!! IF I WANTED TO SEE THAT SHIT I WOULD JUST FLY BACK TO CALI, THAT'S ALL THAT'S OUT THERE ANYWAYS*


:0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLL'N

Okay! I keep getting calls and hearing complaints from both sides the midwest keeps talking about west coast make sure the bumpers and lights are on the car! And the west coast is saying the midwest needs to have full chrome under carriage! Well what are you guys going to do? Make this some of the rules or what? Its got to be in the middle IF You want to complain about the other persons car you should be will to do the same to your car!!! Or no compaints no problems just swing what you bring? So west/midwest its been addressed for u!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 11:09 AM~13075819
> *Okay! I keep getting calls and hearing complaints from both sides the midwest keeps talking about west coast make sure the bumpers and lights are on the car! And the west coast is saying the midwest needs to have full chrome under carriage! Well what are you guys going to do? Make this some of the rules or what? Its got to be in the middle IF You want to complain about the other persons car you should be will to do the same to your car!!!  Or no compaints no problems just swing what you bring? So west/midwest its been addressed for u!!!  :biggrin:
> *



SO DOES THAT COMPENSATE THEM FOR THE BUMPERLESS FONT ENDS AND WEIGHT???


:dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 22 2009, 11:11 AM~13075832
> *SO DOES THAT COMPENSATE THEM FOR THE BUMPERLESS FONT ENDS AND WEIGHT???
> :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


Well I don't know about that every car do 60+ has some kind of weight in it!No Question!! So if everyone has weight it shouldn't be a factor right? The bumpers well that something else the midwest/west will have to work out!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

*DONT FORGET TO BRING EXTRA PARTS !! MOTORS ,SELONOIDS, BALL JOINTS. ALL THAT SHIT THAT BURNS AND BREAKS BECAUSE ITS HOT IN TULSA .CLOSE TO 100.....*


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 11:54 AM~13076167
> *DONT FORGET TO BRING EXTRA PARTS !! MOTORS ,SELONOIDS, BALL JOINTS. ALL THAT SHIT THAT BURNS AND BRAKES BECAUSE ITS HOT IN TULSA .CLOSE TO 100.....
> *


il bring parts maybe make a few bucks haha


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 11:55 AM~13076178
> *il bring parts maybe make a few bucks haha
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 11:09 AM~13075819
> *Okay! I keep getting calls and hearing complaints from both sides the midwest keeps talking about west coast make sure the bumpers and lights are on the car! And the west coast is saying the midwest needs to have full chrome under carriage! Well what are you guys going to do? Make this some of the rules or what? Its got to be in the middle IF You want to complain about the other persons car you should be will to do the same to your car!!!  Or no compaints no problems just swing what you bring? So west/midwest its been addressed for u!!!  :biggrin:
> *


i dont realy care swing what ya bring complete cars would be nice fuk the weight we all know its out there so that aint a thang but no gettin stuck you stick you lose thats my rules outa the way wot about every1 else


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 11:54 AM~13076167
> *DONT FORGET TO BRING EXTRA PARTS !! MOTORS ,SELONOIDS, BALL JOINTS. ALL THAT SHIT THAT BURNS AND BREAKS BECAUSE ITS HOT IN TULSA .CLOSE TO 100.....
> *


100 degrees that's it? No Problem!!! :biggrin: don't forget a-arms!! This will be a No excuses hop! :biggrin:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 12:32 PM~13076462
> *100 degrees that's it? No Problem!!! :biggrin: don't forget a-arms!! This will be a No excuses hop!  :biggrin:
> *


*FORGOT YOUR FROM PHOENIX !! :biggrin: 
I'VE BEEN TO PHOENIX 115.... *:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Feb 22 2009, 07:51 AM~13074652
> *TATA from minnesota ...rollerz only midwest
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*This Malibu will be a good one with Bubba's Cutlass!!*


----------



## ROLL'N

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 22 2009, 01:26 PM~13076912
> *FORGOT YOUR FROM PHOENIX !!  :biggrin:
> I'VE BEEN TO PHOENIX 115.... :
> *


Shit we've gotten up to 120+ degrees!! :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

well well well, good support. well the way i see it, if we are all hopping lowriders it will be a good hop, but i know how it is the west coast does run the radical aspect no doubt. out there they are willing to make the cars strickly hoppers which i respect i just prefer not to do. i love lowriding, i love to hop, i just like hopping my lowrider more than building crazy shit like i used to. so let me know if there is anyone out there with REAL LOWRIDERS that hop and i will be there


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 01:46 PM~13077018
> *well well well, good support. well the way i see it, if we are all hopping lowriders it will be a good hop, but i know how it is the west coast does run the radical aspect no doubt. out there they are willing to make the cars strickly hoppers which i respect i just prefer not to do. i love lowriding, i love to hop, i just like hopping my lowrider more than building crazy shit like i used to. so let me know if there is anyone out there with REAL LOWRIDERS that hop and i will be there
> *


*NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES !!!!!</span>*


----------



## showandgo

thats cool, as long as thats the understanding i dont want no piece of shit gbody with no front clip, a 20 inch lock up and the rear tires hitting the back bumper, we are cool if its comparable car we hop. as a matter of fact rollin I AM CALLING U OUT


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 02:15 PM~13077231
> *thats cool, as long as thats the understanding i dont want no piece of shit gbody with no front clip, a 20 inch lock up and the rear tires hitting the back bumper, we are cool if its comparable car we hop. as a matter of fact rollin I AM CALLING U OUT
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RAGALAC

MAN AND I THOUGHT TULSA LAST YEAR WAS DA BIDNIZZ THIS YEAR GON BE STUPID CRAZY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

CANT WAIT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 02:15 PM~13077231
> *thats cool, as long as thats the understanding i dont want no piece of shit gbody with no front clip, a 20 inch lock up and the rear tires hitting the back bumper, we are cool if its comparable car we hop. as a matter of fact rollin I AM CALLING U OUT
> *


*Calling me Out? Quit it Jimmy! That's not a fair hop a car with a 20in lock up and the wheels kick back to the back bumper as u put it, will clear 80+ inches a car with a 20in lock up with no extensions will do no more then 40in not fair!! *


----------



## showandgo

exactly, all i am saying is car for car, i gave props to the west coast for building monster hoppers doing monster inches and i respect them i just dont do it, and dont want to hear no shit like some fools do


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 02:25 PM~13077322
> *exactly, all i am saying is car for car, i gave props to the west coast for building monster hoppers doing monster inches and i respect them i just dont do it, and dont want to hear no shit like some fools do
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 02:25 PM~13077322
> *exactly, all i am saying is car for car, i gave props to the west coast for building monster hoppers doing monster inches and i respect them i just dont do it, and dont want to hear no shit like some fools do
> *


:biggrin: *Right No Excuses!! you will have competition!!* :biggrin: *So* *AND GO* *to Tulsa!! *


----------



## showandgo

youre right i will SHOW my car AND i will continue to GO and call u out :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 03:04 PM~13077617
> *youre right  i will SHOW my car AND i will continue to GO and call u out :biggrin:
> *


:no: *Jimmy Jimmy Jimmy!!* :loco:


----------



## showandgo

just when your car is done make sure it dont come out like the other video guys car, im sure you dont want to be a jr. lloloololololololololol


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 03:13 PM~13077683
> *just when your car is done make sure it dont come out like the other video guys car, im sure you dont want to be a jr. lloloololololololololol
> *


:biggrin: * I got some of the best involved in it!!* :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

HELL YEAH, couple of houston hoppers will b there 4 sure


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 03:28 PM~13077767
> *HELL YEAH, couple of houston hoppers will b there 4 sure
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 03:27 PM~13077764
> *:biggrin:  I got some of the best involved in it!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just please no louis vutton wheels :0


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 03:31 PM~13077793
> *:biggrin:
> :biggrin: just please no louis vutton wheels :0
> *


  :nono: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

:0


----------



## lone star

i aint hoppin' but ill be there in my rag 60 from the third coast :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 05:34 PM~13075555
> *should i bring it
> 
> *


Hell ya another midwest hopper. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUCKY_@Feb 22 2009, 05:48 PM~13075659
> *just talked to tata and he reminded me we have our club picnic that weekend and allready paid for the park reserve ...imma see if we can switch dates cus we wanna hit this
> *


Ya bro you don't want to miss this,plus so many of us out here go to the tulsa show if you change your date maybe more can make it to yours.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 22 2009, 10:28 PM~13077767
> *HELL YEAH, couple of houston hoppers will b there 4 sure
> *


 :biggrin: texas is gonna be a big part of the midwest team. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 09:58 PM~13081783
> *:biggrin: texas is gonna be a big part of the midwest team. :biggrin:
> *


you know this ive been waiting for a reason to take my hopper out to oklahoma got a few fools there that need breaking off i waited all last year as they kept sayin they was coming to me time to go to them ,may aswell have fun with the westcoast boys whilst im at it does it mean i gotta hop against ron :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 06:09 PM~13075819
> *Okay! I keep getting calls and hearing complaints from both sides the midwest keeps talking about west coast make sure the bumpers and lights are on the car! And the west coast is saying the midwest needs to have full chrome under carriage! Well what are you guys going to do? Make this some of the rules or what? Its got to be in the middle IF You want to complain about the other persons car you should be will to do the same to your car!!!  Or no compaints no problems just swing what you bring? So west/midwest its been addressed for u!!!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what i'm about,man i've been talking to alot of folks and they are all saying they don't want to hopp junk cars.Well i've been talking to rollin and the westcoast guys and there are gonna be alot of street nice cars coming also.Come on midwest this is to have fun and show what we can do it's not about how they do it.Lets do what we do and show everyone how we get down just my 2 cents.Alot of the guys coming i respect alot big john,todd,hell even darrel and switchman. :biggrin: If i lose it's gonna be to the best in this game and there ain't no shame in that.I'm just happy they want to come hopp us,that means we are doing something right for them to want to serve us. :biggrin: Bring out whatever you have clean ass single or double radical shit it don't matter just rep for the midwest .


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 07:22 PM~13076389
> *i dont realy care swing what ya bring complete cars would be nice fuk the weight we all know its out there so that aint a thang but no gettin stuck you stick you lose thats my rules outa the way wot about every1 else
> *


Well said homie,only rule should be no sticking.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 10:05 PM~13081875
> *Thats what i'm about,man i've been talking to alot of folks and they are all saying they don't want to hopp junk cars.Well i've been talking to rollin and the westcoast guys and there are gonna be alot of street nice cars coming also.Come on midwest this is to have fun and show what we can do it's not about how they do it.Lets do what we do and show everyone how we get down just my 2 cents.Alot of the guys coming i respect alot big john,todd,hell even darrel and switchman. :biggrin: If i lose it's gonna be to the best in this game and there ain't no shame in that.I'm just happy they want to come hopp us,that means we are doing something right for them to want to serve us. :biggrin: Bring out whatever you have clean ass single or double radical shit it don't matter just rep for the midwest .
> *


fo sho fuk it there coming all this way we may aswell give them a hop and show them what we can do :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 11:05 PM~13081875
> *Thats what i'm about,man i've been talking to alot of folks and they are all saying they don't want to hopp junk cars.Well i've been talking to rollin and the westcoast guys and there are gonna be alot of street nice cars coming also.Come on midwest this is to have fun and show what we can do it's not about how they do it.Lets do what we do and show everyone how we get down just my 2 cents.Alot of the guys coming i respect alot big john,todd,hell even darrel and switchman. :biggrin: If i lose it's gonna be to the best in this game and there ain't no shame in that.I'm just happy they want to come hopp us,that means we are doing something right for them to want to serve us. :biggrin: Bring out whatever you have clean ass single or double radical shit it don't matter just rep for the midwest .
> *


WELL SAID HOMIE  THATS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT RIDIN & HAVEN FUN HOPPIN..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 09:10 PM~13077186
> *NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES !!!!!</span>
> *


*x100 I don't see how anyone can be agiast probably the biggest day of hopping in the midwest's history,with all these cali guys driving over 20 hours to our backyard to hopp us.Enough talk,enough excuses we talk alot out here well NOW WE WILL SEE WHO BACKS IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## stevie d

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 23 2009, 05:01 AM~13081823
> *you know this ive been waiting for a reason to take my hopper out to oklahoma got a few fools there that need breaking off i waited all last year as they kept sayin they was coming to me time to go to them ,may aswell have fun with the westcoast boys whilst im at it does it mean i gotta hop against ron  :biggrin:
> *


Nah man i know i'm not gonna hopp agianst ron or todd or big john they my club brothers but there will be alot of other cali guys i can get at.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 23 2009, 05:10 AM~13081928
> *WELL SAID HOMIE  THATS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT RIDIN & HAVEN FUN HOPPIN..
> *


I know some homies from the chi will be in the house.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 09:28 PM~13077350
> *:biggrin: Right No Excuses!! you will have competition!! :biggrin:  So AND GO to Tulsa!!
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 22 2009, 10:04 PM~13077617
> *youre right  i will SHOW my car AND i will continue to GO and call u out :biggrin:
> *


A foot race . :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 11:14 PM~13081987
> *I know some homies from the chi will be in the house.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 09:58 PM~13081783
> *:biggrin: texas is gonna be a big part of the midwest team. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Feb 22 2009, 10:21 PM~13082067
> *:thumbsup:
> *


you up for takin the truck out there aswell


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 09:11 PM~13081941
> *x100  I don't see how anyone can be agiast probably the biggest day of hopping in the midwest's history,with all these cali guys driving over 20 hours to our backyard to hopp us.Enough talk,enough excuses we talk alot out here well NOW WE WILL SEE WHO BACKS IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 
but all are cars start clean and end junk cause we hop damn near every other day and it ads up homie we down though


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 23 2009, 05:45 AM~13082305
> *x2
> but all are cars start clean and end junk cause we hop damn near every other day and it ads up homie we down though
> *


I know that shit bro but some of the other guys out here don't.I can't wait to just hopp agiasnt some cali homies then kick back and have some drinks with the homies. :biggrin: You coming down?


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 21 2009, 10:59 PM~13073031
> *MAN THATS CRAZY I WANT DARRELL FROM DENA 4 LIFE THATS THE SAME THING MY GIRL SAID NOW WE HAVE 2 CUTE LITTLE GIRLS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND JUST 4 THE RECORD WE DONT HAVE 2 GET THE WEST COAST TOGETHER WE STAY READY SO TELL YOUR BROTHER 2 BEG THE MIDWEST 4 HELP BECAUSE YOU MIDWEST GUYS ARE GOING 2 NEED IT  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND DONT WORRY OLDSCHOOL IM GOING 2 SERVE YOU AND YOUR LITTLE BRO DONT TRIP YOU GOT THAT    :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by MonsterG+Feb 22 2009, 11:21 PM~13082067-->
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 11:32 PM~13082181
> *you up for takin the truck out there aswell
> *


yall gonna head up there let me know we can get a WEST TEXAS team to go up there


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 09:51 PM~13082352
> *I know that shit bro but some of the other guys out here don't.I can't wait to just hopp agiasnt some cali homies then kick back and have some drinks with the homies. :biggrin: You coming down?
> *


 :yes:


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 10:32 PM~13082181
> *you up for takin the truck out there aswell
> *


dont know homie, hopefully i get that bitch painted, she would be good to go but is there gonna be trucks there too?? :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MonsterG_@Feb 23 2009, 02:32 PM~13084089
> *dont know homie, hopefully i get that bitch painted, she would be good to go but is there gonna be trucks there too?? :biggrin:
> *


yes :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 10:11 PM~13081941
> *x100  I don't see how anyone can be agiast probably the biggest day of hopping in the midwest's history,with all these cali guys driving over 20 hours to our backyard to hopp us.Enough talk,enough excuses we talk alot out here well NOW WE WILL SEE WHO BACKS IT UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


our back yard shit homie its 16 hours for us


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 07:39 AM~13084136
> *yes :biggrin:
> *


we will see what happens, probably take a looky, get them ready and roll there,if stevie and me can get on the ball with the car and the truck we will be there :biggrin: reppin it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 23 2009, 07:55 AM~13084205
> *our back yard shit homie its 16 hours for us
> *


I know?We do that all the time? :biggrin:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN

ill try to get there to rep the midwest!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by STL.CLOWNIN_@Feb 23 2009, 04:26 PM~13084680
> *ill try to get there to rep the midwest!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 23 2009, 02:55 PM~13084205
> *our back yard shit homie its 16 hours for us
> *


We majestics homie 16 hours ain't shit.


----------



## VENOM65

can we bring this


----------



## VENOM65




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 22 2009, 11:21 AM~13075907
> *Well I don't know about that every car do 60+ has some kind of weight in it!No Question!! So if everyone has weight it shouldn't be a factor right? The bumpers well that something else the midwest/west will have to work out!!!! :biggrin:
> *


come on man mis me with this bullshit :thumbsdown: the most cars out there that hop doing inches have "PLASTIC BUMPERS" :thumbsdown: blue kc monte, plastic bumper, pinky plastic bumper, both cold blooded cars plastic bumpers, tino's lincoln plastic bumper. so whats the fucking difference :dunno: fabians lincoln dont count 52 inches is nothing :rofl: STOP YOUR BITCHEN MID-WEST LESS HOP :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 21 2009, 09:45 PM~13072362
> *SHIT!  :angry:  I just realized I will not be able to make this one Im gettin married on the same weekend    But good luck to everyone I know team MIDWEST is gonna smash the REST  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


married :thumbsdown: you already know whats up. you knew about this pic-nic last november now you getting married. another BULLSHIT mid-west excuse whos next :thumbsdown:


----------



## SWEET*LIL*V

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 21 2009, 09:32 PM~13071864
> *Irving Customz</span></span> , World Class, cold blooded ridaz, Big Al,Allen,Jesse, and anyone else that want to come out and rep for there coast! Can we get conformation that you guys will be there? Please don't say you are going to be there if you are not!!!! You all say that you coast is the best well prove it!! As everyone knows Lowriding all around is dying this is a event that will try to bring lowriding back up to what it should be! So you heard it! You have plenty of time to get you car where you feel it should be for this show!  So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side WIN!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


  
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 21 2009, 11:29 PM~13073331
> *:roflmao: I dont give a shit what he brings. If he wanted a hop last summer he should have brought the lincoln. I bet he has turned away from a hop with a car set up to do twice the amount of inches of his lincoln before also.   Im not gonna set myself up to lose would you?
> *


quit crying hommie you bitchen up right now. you loosing points :nosad: the lincoln will be there for damn sure this year ready to smash your ass hommie. BELEIVE THAT :twak: MARRIED, :nosad:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Feb 22 2009, 11:37 PM~13082797
> *yall gonna head up there let me know we can get a WEST TEXAS team to go up there
> *


dam straight were going up there we can pass thro ok city on the way home unload the cars bumper check a few times after all they have been coming to get me all last year lol


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 05:44 PM~13085374
> *come on man mis me with this bullshit :thumbsdown: the most cars out there that hop doing inches have "PLASTIC BUMPERS"  :thumbsdown:  blue kc monte, plastic bumper, pinky plastic bumper, both cold blooded cars plastic bumpers, tino's lincoln plastic bumper.  so whats the fucking difference :dunno: fabians lincoln dont count 52 inches is nothing  :rofl:  STOP YOUR BITCHEN MID-WEST LESS HOP :angry:
> *


My 52 is higher then anything you ever had before the leaded up cutty. :0


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 11:36 AM~13085856
> *My 52 is higher then anything you ever had before the leaded up cutty. :0
> *


 :0 :0 

*PROOF*


----------



## MonsterG

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 23 2009, 11:34 AM~13085829
> *dam straight were going up there we can pass thro ok city on the way home unload the cars bumper check a few times after all they have been coming to get me all last year lol
> *


 *o' really....*


----------



## Bounsir

Team midWEST is number 1.............number 1 losers.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 23 2009, 08:09 PM~13086791
> *:0  :0
> 
> PROOF
> *


hE'S FROM CALI. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Feb 23 2009, 09:45 PM~13087691
> *Team midWEST is number 1.............number 1 losers.
> *


bRING A CAR HOMIE AND WE SHALL SEE.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 10:07 PM~13081892
> *Well said homie,only rule should be no sticking.
> *


AGREED, NO MAGNETS :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Feb 22 2009, 10:10 PM~13081928
> *WELL SAID HOMIE  THATS WHAT LOWRIDING IS ALL ABOUT RIDIN & HAVEN FUN HOPPIN..
> *


X10000000000 :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

MAN!!, this is gona b the SHIT, can't wait for this picnic :cheesy:  , ..... the next 4 months gona b eternal


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2009, 10:43 PM~13088354
> *MAN!!, this is gona b the SHIT, can't wait for this picnic :cheesy:   , ..... the next 4 months gona b eternal
> *


thats why me and rollin are doing it it's about time the west comes out deep this way.


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 23 2009, 12:34 PM~13085829
> *dam straight were going up there we can pass thro ok city on the way home unload the cars bumper check a few times after all they have been coming to get me all last year lol
> *


SOUNDS LIKE A PLAN HOMIE WE CAN SERGIO TO COME TOO


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 03:21 PM~13088096
> *hE'S FROM CALI. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY

Tulsa is by far one of the best Picnics period, Its a must attend event, Cant wait to se eveyone there this summer.. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

:biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 23 2009, 06:51 PM~13089711
> *Tulsa is by far one of the best Picnics period, Its a must attend event, Cant wait to se eveyone there this summer.. :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## midwest_swang

I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way 

Street Class: Under 30 in. lockup (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0 you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit. 

Pro Class: 31-38 in. lockup mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.  

Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose! 

These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone  Just an idea


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 12:59 AM~13073031
> *MAN THATS CRAZY I WANT DARRELL FROM DENA 4 LIFE THATS THE SAME THING MY GIRL SAID NOW WE HAVE 2 CUTE LITTLE GIRLS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND JUST 4 THE RECORD WE DONT HAVE 2 GET THE WEST COAST TOGETHER WE STAY READY SO TELL YOUR BROTHER 2 BEG THE MIDWEST 4 HELP BECAUSE YOU MIDWEST GUYS ARE GOING 2 NEED IT  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: AND DONT WORRY OLDSCHOOL IM GOING 2 SERVE YOU AND YOUR LITTLE BRO DONT TRIP YOU GOT THAT    :roflmao:  :roflmao: [/size][/color]
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 24 2009, 12:51 AM~13089711
> *Tulsa is by far one of the best Picnics period, Its a must attend event, Cant wait to se eveyone there this summer.. :biggrin:
> *


Thats why me and rollin wanted this to go down there plus it's right in the middle of the map. :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

10 hour drive 4 us, is cake


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 24 2009, 02:11 AM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea
> *


Sounds alright but i'll leave it up to rollin to make the rules i'm just coming to bang bumper agiast anyone that pulls up. :biggrin:


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 02:22 PM~13088110
> *bRING A CAR HOMIE AND WE SHALL SEE.
> *


We don't need to see we know


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 23 2009, 07:40 PM~13090946
> *10 hour drive 4 us, is cake
> *


Iralo!!!!! YOU SOUND LIKE U READY TO PUT ON FOR YOUR CITY VIC??????????????????????????????????


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea  blah blah blah :uh: cry baby
> *


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 23 2009, 07:50 PM~13091084
> *Iralo!!!!! YOU SOUND LIKE U READY TO PUT ON FOR YOUR CITY VIC??????????????????????????????????
> *


got mucho time to make sum adjustments still, have to be ALCIEN, 4 this one


----------



## Bounsir

I'm out, mid WEST cry too much! :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2009, 02:40 AM~13090946
> *10 hour drive 4 us, is cake
> *


For us too thats just alittle ride. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Feb 24 2009, 02:46 AM~13091029
> *We don't need to see we know
> *


Then why come?????????????? :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 24 2009, 02:50 AM~13091084
> *Iralo!!!!! YOU SOUND LIKE U READY TO PUT ON FOR YOUR CITY VIC??????????????????????????????????
> *


not city ,for all of us not on the westcoast.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13091863
> *not city for all of us not on the westcoast.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:52 AM~13092022
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good song but whats that got to do with hoppin?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 09:44 AM~13085374
> *come on man mis me with this bullshit :thumbsdown: the most cars out there that hop doing inches have "PLASTIC BUMPERS"  :thumbsdown:  blue kc monte, plastic bumper, pinky plastic bumper, both cold blooded cars plastic bumpers, tino's lincoln plastic bumper.  so whats the fucking difference :dunno: fabians lincoln dont count 52 inches is nothing  :rofl:  STOP YOUR BITCHEN MID-WEST LESS HOP :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 06:11 PM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea
> *


if you guys are going 2 be crying im not going 2 come yeah right i dont give a fuck if you guys cry im not going 2 make my car lock up like you guys im going 2 have some shit you midwest girls cant fuck with and you no this man :0


----------



## little chris

:0


----------



## TWEEDY

:0


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea
> *


Yeah we going to have to make the lock up rules! Cause on the west anything under 35" lock up is considered street for single Pumps!! And double pump are Under 42" is street double? Over 35"+ is considered single radical over 42" is double radical! So we will have to come up with lock up rule! We can do it now or wait to see what show up at the show then make the rules according to the cars! I will talk to both sides and we will work it out!! If u want p.m me what you think will work! So there is no complaining on ideas for the rules!!!!


----------



## Eazy




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 24 2009, 04:22 AM~13092401
> *<span style=\'color:green\'>I'M GONNA RIGHT THIS IN BIG LETTERS BECAUSE IT MEANS MORE THAT WAY.BRING WHATEVER YOU WANT TO I FOR ONE AIN"T GONNA COMPLAIN ABOUT BEING ABLE TO SEE THE FREE CIRCUS. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: AND YES I USED THE COLOR GREEN BECAUSE WE HAVE ALOT OF TREES OUT HERE!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 23 2009, 10:07 AM~13085069
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 leave that shit at home :thumbsdown: :buttkick: :rofl: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Bounsir_@Feb 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13091209
> *I'm out, mid WEST cry too much! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


Stay home then boneasir :uh:


----------



## stevie d

fuk it swing what ya bring im sure we can match the cars up once they get here :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 11:36 AM~13085856
> *My 52 is higher then anything you ever had before the leaded up cutty. :0
> *


 is that right? show me a single pump that you had?   :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 05:31 AM~13093302
> *is that right? show me a single pump that you had?     :0
> *


single pump + lead =my double pump. 

This was single at first and a street show car.  








We can do it to you ain't the only one.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 23 2009, 01:09 PM~13086791
> *:0  :0
> 
> PROOF
> *


 show me :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 03:22 PM~13088110
> *bRING A CAR HOMIE AND WE SHALL SEE.
> *


 im bring too single pumps.. :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:36 PM~13093341
> *im bring too single pumps.. :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea
> *


 homie just pull up or shutt up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea
> *


 huh huh i can drive mine can you?????
  :roflmao: :roflmao: dont think so :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13093318
> *single pump + lead =my double pump.
> 
> This was single at first and a street show car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can do it to you ain't the only one.
> *


 it not a car it is a truck..show me a car a car!!!!!!!!!!!! i will eat that shit up..my lincon will beat that!!!!!!!! :guns: :buttkick: :loco: :loco: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:43 PM~13093457
> *huh huh i can drive mine can you?????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: dont think so :nono:  :nono:
> *


What are you talkin about I could get in my lincoln and drive to cali right now :uh: with the cruise control on :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13093318
> *single pump + lead =my double pump.
> 
> This was single at first and a street show car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can do it to you ain't the only one.
> *


 pic up the phone!!!!!!pic up the phone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> What are you talkin about I could get in my lincoln and drive to cali right now  :uh: with the cruise control on  :cheesy:
> [: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats funny..................


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 10:55 PM~13093625
> *What are you talkin about I could get in my lincoln and drive to cali right now  :uh: with the cruise control on  :cheesy:
> *


 thats what you wont be doing.. :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:44 AM~13085374
> *come on man mis me with this bullshit :thumbsdown: the most cars out there that hop doing inches have "PLASTIC BUMPERS"  :thumbsdown:  blue kc monte, plastic bumper, pinky plastic bumper, both cold blooded cars plastic bumpers, tino's lincoln plastic bumper.  so whats the fucking difference :dunno: fabians lincoln dont count 52 inches is nothing  :rofl:  STOP YOUR BITCHEN MID-WEST LESS HOP :angry:
> *


SHIT MAN WHY NOW? WISH MY LAC WAS STILL INTACK.YOU KNOW THE ONE.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:58 PM~13093669
> *yea right!!!! thats y i pulld in and you trall in!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Thats why I parked the truck and drove the lincoln 10 miles to the nearest gas station to buy beer and rellos :twak: You are a hard headed dude Mr. Switchman :ugh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 11:05 PM~13093753
> *SHIT MAN WHY NOW? WISH MY LAC WAS STILL INTACK.YOU KNOW THE ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


all man I remember that car it came from out here its a cloan off pacman caddy in 2000 2001 hi low built it i hit that car when it was 1st tested :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 08:57 PM~13092092
> *Good song but whats that got to do with hoppin?
> *


NOTHING IM JUST TIERD OF SEEING ALL YOU WEINIES WHIN FROM THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!
HERE ARE SOME RULES FOR YOU THROUGH. 
1. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW.
2. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY. 
3. FUCK ALL YOUR RULES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS YOUR CLASS IN THE STRREETS YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT.
4. YOU CALLED OUT THE WESTCOAST HANDLE IT FUCK YOUR RULES!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:40 PM~13093393
> *homie just pull up or shutt up!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


Im all for nosen up but if there is gonna be an actual show hop with a pay out like last year there will need to be some classes and rules for that shit  Street battles are Street battles fuck the rules if you pull up its game on


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 23 2009, 11:25 PM~13093977
> *NOTHING IM JUST TIERD OF SEEING ALL YOU WEINIES WHIN FROM THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!
> HERE ARE SOME RULES FOR YOU THROUGH.
> 1. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW.
> 2. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> 3. FUCK ALL YOUR RULES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS YOUR CLASS IN THE STRREETS YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT.
> 4. YOU CALLED OUT THE WESTCOAST HANDLE IT FUCK YOUR RULES!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 12:15 AM~13093875
> *all man I remember that car it came from out here its a cloan off pacman caddy in 2000 2001 hi low built it i hit that car when it  was 1st tested  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: yup how did it feel :biggrin: it didn't do shit when I got it back. but bruce got it working with two piston pumps. the set up was shit it didn't work thats when mando was on his shit but he hooked it up.he took care of me. this was the last car out the shop. it came from out here and I send it to my homie.Sam also hooked me up big time. it used to smack the front bumper I am sure it didn't do shit when you tested it. the front bumper was smaking the ground. but we buitl it right.after you tested my ride you all startesd taking the front bumper off LOL LOL LOL you all should have kept on the drawing board and did what we did and smacked the back bumper with the front bumper on.LOL damn you all can't even give props where props is fue. thats why I said FUCK IT. well God Bless and keep on your jurney as to how WE DID IT. LOL


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 11:32 PM~13094030
> *:biggrin: yup how did it feel :biggrin: it didn't do shit when I got it back. but bruce got it working with two piston pumps. the set up was shit it didn't work thats when mando was on his shit but he hooked it up.he took care of me.  we met. member?
> *


 yea i no hoo are .but what was belt out thar??????????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 11:31 PM~13094024
> *Im all for nosen up but if there is gonna be an actual show hop with a pay out like last year there will need to be some classes and rules for that shit   Street battles are Street battles fuck the rules if you pull up its game on
> *


 thats right becuzz you wont be going home wit the money :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:37 PM~13094083
> *thats right becuzz you wont be going home wit the money :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


 jd whats up wit the parts???????????


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 12:39 AM~13094109
> *jd whats up wit the parts???????????
> *


DIDNT GET TO CHECK TODAY WILL CHECK TOMORROW FOR SURE


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 12:37 AM~13094083
> *thats right becuzz you wont be going home wit the money :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *


I dont expect to! I might not even get to go but if I do im sure I will leave broke as fuck with a box full of toasty motors


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 23 2009, 10:12 PM~13093079
> *leave that shit at home :thumbsdown:  :buttkick:  :rofl:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:
> *



if thats your car in your avatar pic. it dont do much more than the monte does. so why not bring it.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 11:32 PM~13094030
> *:biggrin: yup how did it feel :biggrin: it didn't do shit when I got it back. but bruce got it working with two piston pumps. the set up was shit it didn't work thats when mando was on his shit but he hooked it up.he took care of me. this was the last car out the shop. it came from out here and I send it to my homie.Sam also hooked me up big time. it used to smack the front bumper I am sure it didn't do shit when you tested it. the front bumper was smaking the ground. but we buitl it right.after you tested my ride you all startesd taking the front bumper off LOL LOL LOL you all should have kept on the drawing board and did what we did and smacked the back bumper with the front bumper on.LOL damn you all can't even give props where props is fue. thats why I said FUCK IT. well God Bless and keep on your jurney as to how WE DID IT. LOL
> *


 my front bumper is on my shit cant talk for nobody but me...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 23 2009, 11:43 PM~13094172
> *if thats your car in your avatar pic. it dont do much more than the monte does. so why not bring it.
> *


 jd post up a pic for this fool. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 12:34 AM~13094052
> *yea i no hoo  are .but what was belt out thar??????????????
> *


only me. that car started in chicago sent to la only to get fucked up rescude by sam rebuilt by mando ain't do shit rebuild by BRUCE FISHER and then hiting back bumper all year long and then some. I wasted my money sending it out there cus ain't no one looking out for a homie. I learned the hard way


----------



## Bounsir

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 07:40 PM~13091842
> *Then why come?????????????? :0  :0  :0
> *


Your right it's pointless, WEST is and will be the BEST no matter what.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 11:42 PM~13094153
> *I dont expect to! I might not even get to go but if I do im sure I will leave broke as fuck with a box full of toasty motors
> *


 :yes: :yes: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yes sir l o l :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

ON 13 INCH ZENITHS :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 11:48 PM~13094212
> *only me. that car started in chicago sent to la only to get fucked up rescude by sam rebuilt by mando ain't do shit rebuild by BRUCE FISHER and then hiting back bumper all year long and then some. I wasted my money sending it out there cus ain't no one lloking out for a homie. I learned the hard way
> *


 yeap thats how it go. do your home work nex time :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:50 PM~13094242
> *ON 13 INCH ZENITHS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 wit the front bumper :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:50 PM~13094242
> *ON 13 INCH ZENITHS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 this is my car fool. pull suming up............ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 12:45 AM~13094186
> *my front bumper is on my shit cant talk for nobody but me...
> *


like wise homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 12:52 AM~13094251
> *yeap thats how it go. do your home work nex time :thumbsup:
> *


I hear you bro. :yessad:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 11:59 PM~13094315
> *like wise homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i wood have done it for you homie :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 01:02 AM~13094343
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: i wood have done it for you homie :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  I am going to try to make it out to this event it will be nice to chill with all the old school homies once again :biggrin: take it back to the old school and chill :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 AM~13094360
> * I am going to try to make it out to this event it will be nice to chill with all the old school homies once again :biggrin: take it back to the old school and chill :biggrin:
> *


 thats right see you thar :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 06:25 AM~13093977
> *NOTHING IM JUST TIERD OF SEEING ALL YOU WEINIES WHIN FROM THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!
> HERE ARE SOME RULES FOR YOU THROUGH.
> 1. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW.
> 2. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> 3. FUCK ALL YOUR RULES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS YOUR CLASS IN THE STRREETS YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT.
> 4. YOU CALLED OUT THE WESTCOAST HANDLE IT FUCK YOUR RULES!!!!
> *


I agree,i havn't bitched at all just messing with my homies.I'm just wanting a big turn out,and i've been trying for years to get this thang going.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:50 PM~13094242
> *ON 13 INCH ZENITHS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












HERE U GO FOOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 01:07 AM~13094386
> *thats right see you thar :biggrin:
> *


  God willing I will be there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 05:36 AM~13093341
> *im bring too single pumps.. :biggrin:
> *


Damn then thats 2 loses.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 24 2009, 07:09 AM~13094400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE U GO FOOL
> *


They think they know but they have no idea. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 12:12 AM~13094428
> *Damn then thats 2 loses.
> *


not to you............


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 05:54 AM~13093613
> *it not a car it is a truck..show me a car a car!!!!!!!!!!!! i will eat that shit up..my lincon will beat that!!!!!!!! :guns:  :buttkick:  :loco:  :loco:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


You snt me a pic of a wagon earlyer?Same shit. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 07:14 AM~13094451
> *not to you............
> *


Too the midwest. :biggrin: :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 12:25 AM~13093977
> *NOTHING IM JUST TIERD OF SEEING ALL YOU WEINIES WHIN FROM THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!
> HERE ARE SOME RULES FOR YOU THROUGH.
> 1. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW.
> 2. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> 3. FUCK ALL YOUR RULES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS YOUR CLASS IN THE STRREETS YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT.
> 4. YOU CALLED OUT THE WESTCOAST HANDLE IT FUCK YOUR RULES!!!!
> *


JUST BRING CARS THAT LOOK LIKE CARS. WE CAN BUILD A FRAME AND PUT A BUS ONTOP OF IT. *IF THEY BUILT IT WITH BUMPERS THEN HOP IT WITH BUMPERS*. STOP CRYING AND LOOKING FOR A EXCUSE LOL BRING A COMPLETE CAR OR DON'T BRING IT AT ALL.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 12:13 AM~13094436
> *They think they know but they have no idea. :biggrin:
> *


 thats what you say


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 12:13 AM~13094436
> *They think they know but they have no idea. :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I'll holla at you tomarrow switch gotta get some sleep it's 1:00 over here gotta be up by 5.Have fun. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2009, 07:15 AM~13094465
> *JUST BRING CARS THAT LOOK LIKE CARS. WE CAN BUILD A FRAME AND PUT A BUS ONTOP OF IT. IF THEY BUILT IT WITH BUMPERS THEN HOP IT WITH BUMPERS. STOP CRYING AND LOOKING FOR A EXCUSE LOL BRING A COMPLETE CAR OR DON'T BRING IT AT ALL.
> *


x 2


----------



## Eazy

This shit is gonna be big!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 12:14 AM~13094457
> *You snt me a pic of a wagon earlyer?Same shit. :0
> *


 you said it a wagon. not a truck a 64 wagon!!!!!!!!!!pic up the phone fool :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2009, 12:15 AM~13094465
> *JUST BRING CARS THAT LOOK LIKE CARS. WE CAN BUILD A FRAME AND PUT A BUS ONTOP OF IT. IF THEY BUILT IT WITH BUMPERS THEN HOP IT WITH BUMPERS. STOP CRYING AND LOOKING FOR A EXCUSE LOL BRING A COMPLETE CAR OR DON'T BRING IT AT ALL.
> *


 you got shit fucked up rookie!!!! i dont got no excusse but one stop crying like a bitch and pull up!! and i do know what bumpers are its what would be braking your ass off if you had a car so stay retiredand stand on the sidelines where the cheerleaderz belong girl!!! :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 24 2009, 12:09 AM~13094400
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERE U GO FOOL
> *


 what no single pump g bodys did not think so im out !!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 01:20 AM~13094503
> *you got shit fucked up rookie!!!! i dont got no excusse but one stop crying like a bitch and pull up!! and i do know what bumpers are its what would be braking your ass off if you had a car so stay retiredand stand on the sidelines where the cheerleaderz belong girl!!! :0  :0
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: lol he said rookie lol. I AM OLD ENOUGH TO BE YOUR DADY FOOL LOL. SIT BACK AND TAKE NOTES. :uh: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x




----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 12:20 AM~13094507
> *what no single pump g bodys did not think so im out !!!!!!! :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


I dont now but the monte is single


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

IL TELL U THIS BIG JOHN WILL BE THERE TO BREAK EVERYONE OFF WHO AINT WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS THAT INCLUDES MOTHAFUCKERS FROM DA MIDWEST AND DA WEST COAST IF UR NOT WITH ME UR AGAINST ME WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOP GAME (HOW HIGH & ALLSTARS) WE CANT BE FUCKED WITH SO ALL U CRY BABYS START FUCKEN CRYING !!!!(


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 24 2009, 03:23 AM~13094984
> *IL TELL U THIS BIG JOHN WILL BE THERE TO BREAK EVERYONE OFF  WHO AINT WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS THAT INCLUDES MOTHAFUCKERS FROM DA MIDWEST AND DA WEST COAST IF UR NOT WITH ME UR AGAINST ME WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOP GAME (HOW HIGH & ALLSTARS) WE CANT BE FUCKED WITH SO ALL U CRY BABYS START FUCKEN CRYING !!!!(
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: so :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: im with yall team allstars


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 24 2009, 12:23 AM~13094519
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  lol he said rookie lol. I AM OLD ENOUGH TO BE YOUR DADY FOOL LOL. SIT BACK AND TAKE NOTES. :uh:  :roflmao:
> *


you still a rookie!!!!! and im trying to take notes but its hard i dont know how to come up with excusses not to hopp i just pull up not giving a fuck :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 24 2009, 08:37 AM~13095921
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: so :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship: im with yall team allstars
> *


they dont know big dogg!!!!


----------



## big nuts

ALL THIS SHIT TALKING I'M DOING THIS I'M DOING THAT FUCK ALL THAT SHIT PULL UR FUCKEN JUNKS UP AND DO WHAT U DO !!!!!!!!ALL THIS BITCH ASS CRYING ABOUT SHIT DON'T MIAN SHIT IF UR DOING WHAT UR DOING THEN BRING IT AND DO IT !!! AND ALL U VIDEO GUYS STOP ACTING LIKE U KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT !!! AND BRING UR OWN SHIT!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 24 2009, 03:23 AM~13094984
> *IL TELL U THIS BIG JOHN WILL BE THERE TO BREAK EVERYONE OFF  WHO AINT WITH TEAM HOW HIGH AND ALLSTARS THAT INCLUDES MOTHAFUCKERS FROM DA MIDWEST AND DA WEST COAST IF UR NOT WITH ME UR AGAINST ME WHEN IT COMES TO THIS HOP GAME (HOW HIGH & ALLSTARS) WE CANT BE FUCKED WITH SO ALL U CRY BABYS START FUCKEN CRYING !!!!(
> *


 Well fuck it me too kool aid and all stars I'm wit that!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

> *CAN'T FUCK WITH SOUTH CENTRAL LOS ANGELES!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 12:12 AM~13094428
> *Damn then thats 2 loses.
> *


 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 09:35 AM~13096926
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALKING I'M DOING THIS I'M DOING THAT FUCK ALL THAT SHIT PULL UR FUCKEN JUNKS UP AND DO WHAT U DO !!!!!!!!ALL THIS BITCH ASS CRYING ABOUT SHIT  DON'T MIAN SHIT  IF UR DOING WHAT UR DOING THEN BRING IT AND DO IT !!! AND ALL U VIDEO GUYS STOP ACTING LIKE U KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT !!! AND BRING UR OWN SHIT!!
> *



IF YOU GO 2 THE MIDWEST THINKING YOUR THE MAN WE GOING 2 GET YOU 2 FAT BOY AND YOU NO THIS MAN


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 09:36 AM~13096939
> *Well fuck it me too kool aid and all stars I'm wit that!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 24 2009, 01:25 AM~13094730
> *I dont now but the monte is single
> *


 Well pull the fuck up home boy!! That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13096998
> *IF YOU GO 2 THE MIDWEST THINKING YOUR THE MAN WE GOING 2 GET YOU 2 FAT BOY AND YOU NO THIS MAN[/size][/color]
> *


*LIKE TON LOC SIAD LET'S DO IT *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 10:05 PM~13093753
> *SHIT MAN WHY NOW? WISH MY LAC WAS STILL INTACK.YOU KNOW THE ONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


65" I WISH YOU STILL HADE THE LAC 2 THATS NOT SHIT WE HAVE SINGLE PUMPS DOING THAT :0


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 10:35 AM~13096926
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALKING I'M DOING THIS I'M DOING THAT FUCK ALL THAT SHIT PULL UR FUCKEN JUNKS UP AND DO WHAT U DO !!!!!!!!ALL THIS BITCH ASS CRYING ABOUT SHIT  DON'T MIAN SHIT  IF UR DOING WHAT UR DOING THEN BRING IT AND DO IT !!! AND ALL U VIDEO GUYS STOP ACTING LIKE U KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT !!! AND BRING UR OWN SHIT!!
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :no:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 09:43 AM~13097019
> *LIKE TON LOC SIAD LET'S DO IT
> *


 :werd: :werd: :werd: :loco: :loco:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 09:35 AM~13096926
> *ALL THIS SHIT TALKING I'M DOING THIS I'M DOING THAT FUCK ALL THAT SHIT PULL UR FUCKEN JUNKS UP AND DO WHAT U DO !!!!!!!!ALL THIS BITCH ASS CRYING ABOUT SHIT  DON'T MIAN SHIT  IF UR DOING WHAT UR DOING THEN BRING IT AND DO IT !!! AND ALL U VIDEO GUYS STOP ACTING LIKE U KNOW WHAT UR TALKING ABOUT !!! AND BRING UR OWN SHIT!!
> *


IN THE MIDWEST ARE YOU WITH US OR DO YOU WANT SOME 2 :biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Feb 24 2009, 10:47 AM~13097088
> *:uh:  :ugh:  :no:
> *


 :uh: U MUST KNOW A LOT ABOUT HOPPING WIHT A FEW YEARS OF FILMING !! AND NO CAR WOW!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> IF YOU GO 2 THE MIDWEST THINKING YOUR THE MAN WE GOING 2 GET YOU 2 FAT BOY AND YOU NO THIS MAN[/size][/color]
> [/quote. ALL SHIT


----------



## big nuts

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 24 2009, 10:50 AM~13097119
> *IN THE MIDWEST ARE YOU WITH US OR DO YOU WANT SOME 2  :biggrin:
> *


 :werd: ****** I'M ME !!*


----------



## big nuts

*WELL U KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!!!!*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 09:51 AM~13097131
> *:werd: ***** I'M ME !!
> *


IM GOING 2 GET YOU DONT TRIP :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 09:54 AM~13097142
> *WELL U KNOW WHAT TO DO!!!!!!
> *


YES I DO BUST YOUR ASS IN THE MIDWEST :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13097124
> *THAT'S WHAT I SAY!!!!!!
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## big nuts

*FUCK I'M OUT FUCK THIS BULLSHIT ASS TOPIC TOO MUCH CRYING ABOUT HWO IS HWO JUST DO !! IT *


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 10:43 AM~13097017
> *Well pull the fuck up home boy!! That's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


dont worry I'll be there putting it down like I always do


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by spider 53_@Feb 24 2009, 11:02 AM~13097232
> *dont worry I'll be there putting it down like I always do
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 09:50 AM~13097120
> *:uh: U MUST KNOW A LOT ABOUT HOPPING WIHT A FEW YEARS OF  FILMING !! AND NO CAR WOW!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

YOU NO WHAT WHERE THE FUCK IS PINKY ?IM GOING 2 BRAKE HIS ASS OFF 2 WITH HIS 65" :0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@Feb 23 2009, 11:50 PM~13094242
> *ON 13 INCH ZENITHS  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *












ITS A SINGLE JUST LIKE YOURS


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 24 2009, 11:13 AM~13097340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS A SINGLE JUST LIKE YOURS
> *


 Yea that's what it looks like. All you got to do is pull up.ill give you what you want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 11:19 AM~13097396
> *Yea that's what it looks like. All you got to do is pull up.ill give you what you want!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE U GOT IT. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 08:41 PM~13091863
> *not city ,for all of us not on the westcoast.
> *


 :yes:


----------



## Ganso313

:0 hno:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 10:50 AM~13097120
> *:uh: U MUST KNOW A LOT ABOUT HOPPING WiITH A FEW YEARS OF  FILMING !! AND NO CAR WOW!!!
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

you guys are a trip


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 24 2009, 02:11 PM~13098422
> *you guys are a trip
> *



x2. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 24 2009, 10:46 AM~13097067
> *65" I WISH YOU STILL HADE  THE LAC 2 THATS NOT SHIT WE HAVE SINGLE PUMPS DOING THAT  :0
> *


 :0 :0 SAY HOMIE, HOW MUCH WEIGHT DO YOU USE? DON'T GET MAD IT'S JUST A SIMPLE QUESTION


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 23 2009, 11:25 PM~13093977
> *NOTHING IM JUST TIERD OF SEEING ALL YOU WEINIES WHIN FROM THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!
> HERE ARE SOME RULES FOR YOU THROUGH.
> 1. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW.
> 2. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> 3. FUCK ALL YOUR RULES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS YOUR CLASS IN THE STRREETS YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT.
> 4. YOU CALLED OUT THE WESTCOAST HANDLE IT FUCK YOUR RULES!!!!
> *


BITER!!!..........UR # 1......HAS BEEN MY SAYING FOR YEARS........... :uh: 


















:biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 24 2009, 02:04 PM~13098829
> *SAY HOMIE, HOW MUCH WEIGHT DO YOU USE? DON'T GET MAD IT'S JUST A SIMPLE QUESTION
> *


I DONT THINK HE'LL GET MAD AT GIVING U POINTERS.... :0 :0 :0 



THOUGHT U WAS BUILDING UR SHIT WITH NO WEIGHT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 24 2009, 02:29 PM~13099024
> *I DONT THINK HE'LL GET MAD AT GIVING U POINTERS.... :0  :0  :0
> THOUGHT U WAS BUILDING UR SHIT WITH NO WEIGHT!!! :biggrin:
> *




  WELL EVERY BODY DOING BIG INCHES USES WEIGHT SO WHY CAN'T I USE WEIGHT :angry: :angry:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 24 2009, 02:40 PM~13099113
> *    WELL EVERY BODY DOING BIG INCHES USES WEIGHT SO WHY CAN'T I USE WEIGHT :angry:  :angry:
> *


CUZ U AINT DOING BIG INCHES................. :0 



















:biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 24 2009, 02:44 PM~13099140
> *CUZ U AINT DOING BIG INCHES................. :0
> :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 24 2009, 11:22 AM~13097429
> *SOUNDS GOOD HOMIE U GOT IT.  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


  no you go git it :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STL.CLOWNIN

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 08:11 PM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea
> *




YEAH THOSE LOOK LIKE A PRETTY GOOD SET OF RULES.....I LIKE


----------



## TWEEDY

*TWO RULES....

NO MISSING BUMPERS...

STUCK = DQ*


----------



## little chris




----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Feb 23 2009, 07:11 PM~13090580
> *I got a question about this hop. What exactly does the west coast consider a STREET hopper? Ive heard people (not sayin any names) say that there car is street but out here in the midwest the cars are radical. Where will they draw the lines of street cars vs radical? Sometimes we would break things down in three classes at shows out this way
> 
> Street Class:  Under 30 in. lockup  (shocks and no major mods like 5ft. trailing arms) Must be able to drive on a road trip :0  you know what i mean intact car runnin and lookin smooth drivin in the pit.
> 
> Pro Class:  31-38 in. lockup  mild mods (no 5ft. trailing arms :biggrin Complete running driving cars bumpers and all! This is for the pros in the game not the regular daily type road use cars home built.
> 
> Radical: 38-WTF in. Push, pull, drive, or drag that monster in. Bring your 5ft trailing arms, your lead, leave your bumpers and header panels at home if you would like. Just dont get STUCK or you lose!
> 
> These are some rules that we have used in the past and worked good for our area. What does everyone else think? Its a good way to eliminate the huge differance between street and radical. These numbers could be adjusted to suite everyone    Just an idea
> *


 :0 DAS REAL TALK NIKKA


----------



## FiveNine619

> _Originally posted by DOUBLE-V BABY_@Feb 24 2009, 09:36 AM~13096942
> *
> 
> CAN'T FUCK WITH  CARLSBAD!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Feb 24 2009, 05:35 PM~13100746
> *:0 DAS REAL TALK NIKKA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 03:46 PM~13096011
> *dream team is allways kicking all star ass. :0 :biggrin:*


----------



## showandgo

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 01:29 AM~13101278
> *:uh:
> *


Bring your single down man i would love to see it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 24 2009, 06:06 PM~13097265
> *YOU NO WHAT WHERE THE FUCK IS PINKY ?IM GOING 2 BRAKE HIS ASS OFF 2 WITH HIS 65"  :0
> *


Pinky 2 might be there. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 24 2009, 06:13 PM~13097340
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ITS A SINGLE JUST LIKE YOURS
> *


Looks higher to me. :0 Damn someone not in cali is higher . :0 :0 :0 The world is gonna end.


----------



## showandgo

the original pinky maybe there also just with a few upgrades


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Feb 24 2009, 05:57 PM~13097176
> *FUCK I'M OUT FUCK THIS BULLSHIT ASS  TOPIC  TOO MUCH CRYING ABOUT HWO IS HWO  JUST DO !! IT
> *


You gonna come down big homie?


----------



## stevie d

man this is gettin better n better


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2009, 02:45 AM~13102110
> *man this is gettin better n better
> *


The talking is getting bigger will have to wait and see who backs it up. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 25 2009, 02:42 AM~13102069
> *the original pinky maybe there also just with a few upgrades
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

il be there for sure


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 24 2009, 07:50 PM~13102178
> *il be there for sure
> *


X2


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13102066
> *Looks higher to me. :0 Damn someone not in cali is higher . :0  :0  :0 The world is gonna end.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 07:42 PM~13102066
> *Looks higher to me. :0 Damn someone not in cali is higher . :0  :0  :0 The world is gonna end.
> *


 you wood say that. but i no it higher than yours..    now say it not!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 07:39 PM~13102026
> *I know that the dream team is allways kicking all star ass. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 we will see......we will see :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

Topic really interesting


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:12 PM~13102478
> *Topic really interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yup, best one


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 07:49 PM~13102163
> *The talking is getting bigger will have to wait and see who backs it up. :biggrin:
> *


SO IS THIS THE WESTCOAST AGAINST THE MIDWEST????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 24 2009, 08:14 PM~13102504
> *yup, best one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yes it is :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:17 PM~13102553
> *SO IS THIS THE WESTCOAST AGAINST THE MIDWEST????
> *


 on the 21 we are :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 10:18 PM~13102555
> *yes it is :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *











:biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13102572
> *on the 21 we are :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


I WAS JUST WONDERING CUZ COME 21ST YOU KNOW WHOS NUTZ THEYLL BE SWINGING FROM SWITCHMAN!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Feb 24 2009, 08:19 PM~13102574
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: yessssssssssssss :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:21 PM~13102602
> *I WAS JUST WONDERING CUZ COME 21ST YOU KNOW WHOS NUTZ THEYLL BE SWINGING FROM SWITCHMAN!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: yes i do :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13102635
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: yes i do :0  :0
> *


hay ss swangin are you coming??????????


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0


> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 08:23 PM~13102635
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: yes i do :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313

x2


----------



## PIGEON

:rant:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Feb 25 2009, 03:21 AM~13102602-->
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS JUST WONDERING CUZ COME 21ST YOU KNOW WHOS NUTZ THEYLL BE SWINGING FROM SWITCHMAN!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 25 2009, 03:23 AM~13102635
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: yes i do :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: yeah because you guys are movie stars. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## PIGEON

SCRIBBLE JAM


----------



## irving customz1

Wow this is exciteing,Wer in ,Irving customz will be thier fo sure.


----------



## TWEEDY

GOODTIMES KS will be there like usuall. we'll be there saturday night for the pre party and cruise also :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Feb 24 2009, 09:51 PM~13103682
> *GOODTIMES KS will be there like usuall. we'll be there saturday night for the pre party and cruise also :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: CRUISE HELL YEAH


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 07:40 PM~13102047
> *Bring your single down man i would love to see it.
> *


i would, but kinda pointless.............I'm sure everyone that will be hopping are in a whole different category than my bucket............


----------



## WORLD CLASS

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 22 2009, 10:34 AM~13075555
> *should i bring it
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Feb 25 2009, 01:16 AM~13105096
> *:thumbsup:
> *


wutz up marcos you doing alright


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 24 2009, 04:05 PM~13099869
> *  no you go git it :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *



U GOT OVER THERE AND WE GOT IT OVER HERE. NOW U GONNA GET IT WHEN U GET OVER HERE. JUST MAKE SURE U SHOW UP.


----------



## RAGALAC

Dam I think they gon need a bigger fence for the hop this year........gon be packed!!


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by WORLD CLASS_@Feb 25 2009, 12:16 AM~13105096
> *:thumbsup:
> *


yall gunna come out for this 1 i spoke to sergio yesterday hes up for it


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 25 2009, 07:50 AM~13106539
> *Dam I think they gon need a bigger fence for the hop this year........gon be packed!!
> *




:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 08:17 PM~13102553
> *o its pull up or shut up i will break you off again with your lil 86 inches that elco do n :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: whats up fool*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 25 2009, 09:11 AM~13107146
> *o its pull up or shut up i will break you off again with your lil 86 inches that elco do n  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats up fool
> *


I AINT SCARED AND ILL PULLUP ANYWAYS...WHAT UP GEE!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Feb 25 2009, 09:11 AM~13107146
> *o its pull up or shut up i will break you off again with your lil 86 inches that elco do n  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  whats up fool
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## O*C 68

:0 LOOKS LIKE BIG TONE IS DOWN TO TAKE HIS RIDE TO SMASH ON THE MID WEST  










OH YEAH AND IT HAS A *FRONT BUMPER AND ON 13"* FOR THERE ASS....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 25 2009, 10:21 AM~13108243
> *:0 LOOKS LIKE BIG TONE IS DOWN TO TAKE HIS RIDE TO SMASH ON THE MID WEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH AND IT HAS A FRONT BUMPER AND ON 13" FOR THERE ASS....
> *


 :thumbsup: :worship: :worship:


----------



## 85REGAL

Ahh this is going to be good....what up D?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Feb 25 2009, 11:01 AM~13108564
> *Ahh this is going to be good....what up D?
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## POOHONTHABUMPER

Man can't wait till tha show down tha score is west coast 1and midwest zero


----------



## mister x




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Feb 25 2009, 02:54 PM~13110051
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: THASS WESSUP!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 25 2009, 11:21 AM~13108243
> *:0 LOOKS LIKE BIG TONE IS DOWN TO TAKE HIS RIDE TO SMASH ON THE MID WEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH AND IT HAS A FRONT BUMPER AND ON 13" FOR THERE ASS....
> *


Smooooth :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Feb 25 2009, 12:01 PM~13108564
> *Ahh this is going to be good....what up D?
> *


x2 wuddup D! :biggrin: & 85! ALL the homies up in here haha :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Mister X! What you got on my salvation homie!? :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 25 2009, 07:47 AM~13106510
> *U GOT OVER THERE AND WE GOT IT OVER HERE. NOW U GONNA GET IT WHEN U GET OVER HERE. JUST MAKE SURE U SHOW UP.
> *


o i will be there fo show dont tirp. :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: you got that...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 25 2009, 11:21 AM~13108243
> *:0 LOOKS LIKE BIG TONE IS DOWN TO TAKE HIS RIDE TO SMASH ON THE MID WEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH AND IT HAS A FRONT BUMPER AND ON 13" FOR THERE ASS....
> *


 yes sir on 13" :biggrin: :biggrin: and front bumper :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 24 2009, 09:10 PM~13103202
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: yeah because you guys are movie stars. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 sum body is haten.... :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Feb 25 2009, 02:49 PM~13110021
> *Man can't wait till tha show down tha score is west coast 1and midwest zero
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by O*C 68_@Feb 25 2009, 06:21 PM~13108243
> *:0 LOOKS LIKE BIG TONE IS DOWN TO TAKE HIS RIDE TO SMASH ON THE MID WEST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH YEAH AND IT HAS A FRONT BUMPER AND ON 13" FOR THERE ASS....
> *


This is nice darrel take notes. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by POOHONTHABUMPER_@Feb 25 2009, 09:49 PM~13110021
> *Man can't wait till tha show down tha score is west coast 1and midwest zero
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
:dunno: :dunno: I remember the midwest won both double classes. Last year.


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;YOU TAKEN NOTES [ BIG D ]]]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 25 2009, 05:03 AM~13103826
> *i would, but kinda pointless.............I'm sure everyone that will be hopping are in a whole different category than my bucket............
> *


 :biggrin: Nah homie everyone keeps saying mines a street car.
:no: :no: They need to look at your's,thats a real streetcar.Very nice bring it down. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 25 2009, 11:43 PM~13110963
> *sum body is haten.... :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


 :uh: Not hatin at all bro,just being real. :0 And on the real switch if i lose i'll admitt it,You need to work on that because word is you never lose even when you LOSE! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 26 2009, 12:26 AM~13111366
> *;;;;;;;;;YOU TAKEN NOTES  [ BIG  D  ]]]
> *


He better be because i'm gonna teach him a lesson when he comes down. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

MAN, hope this gets to happen,  and hopefully nobody backs off :0 ... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 05:25 PM~13111341
> *:uh:  :uh:
> :dunno:  :dunno: I remember the midwest won both double classes. Last year.
> *


:biggrin: YEA AND WEST COST WON BOTH SINGLE CLASSES. :0 )LAST YEAR. :0 : :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2009, 05:38 PM~13111479
> *MAN,  hope this gets to happen,   and hopefully nobody backs off :0 ... :biggrin:
> *


 IM NOT. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 05:31 PM~13111404
> *:uh: Not hatin at all bro,just being real. :0 And on the real switch if i lose i'll admitt it,You need to work on that because word is you never lose even when you LOSE! :0
> *


 WILL SEE..........


----------



## Pinky Bitches




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 04:32 PM~13111417
> *He better be because i'm gonna teach  him a lesson when he comes down. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



you cant teach me how 2 do 62" with your lame 1976 town car im cool


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2009, 05:20 PM~13111889
> *
> *



YOUR GOING 2 BE A NO SHOW WITH NO CAR :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 25 2009, 04:38 PM~13111479
> *MAN,  hope this gets to happen,   and hopefully nobody backs off :0 ... :biggrin:
> *



JUST DONT YOU BACK OFF ITS GOING 2 HAPPEN :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 04:23 PM~13111333
> *This is nice darrel take notes. :0  :biggrin:
> *



YOU TAKE NOTES THIS IS THE WEST COAST AND WE DONT TAKE NOTES WE DO WHAT IT DO :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Feb 25 2009, 04:26 PM~13111366
> *;;;;;;;;;YOU TAKEN NOTES  [ BIG  D  ]]]
> *


4 WHAT OLD MAN THE WEST IS GOING 2 MAKE THE HOLE MIDWEST TAKE NOTES AND YOU NO THIS MAN :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Feb 25 2009, 03:32 PM~13110848
> *x2 wuddup D! :biggrin:  & 85! ALL the homies up in here haha  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Mister X! What you got on my salvation homie!?  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 25 2009, 06:48 PM~13112162
> *YOUR GOING 2 BE A NO SHOW WITH NO CAR  :0 [/size]
> *


yep :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 26 2009, 01:45 AM~13112135
> *you cant teach me how 2 do 62" with your lame 1976 town car im cool [/size]
> *


It went from 50 to 62???????????????See your learning allready. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 26 2009, 02:42 AM~13112779
> *yep :biggrin:
> *


Hope you don't mean that. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 25 2009, 06:42 PM~13112779
> *yep :biggrin:
> *



SMART MAN :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 07:04 PM~13113012
> *It went from 50 to 62???????????????See your learning allready. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 05:28 PM~13111380
> *:biggrin: Nah homie everyone keeps saying mines a street car.
> :no:  :no: They need to look at your's,thats a real streetcar.Very nice bring it down. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks............i'll see whats up.....if i can hitch a ride on a transporter.........maybe..........


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 25 2009, 06:49 PM~13112180
> *JUST DONT YOU BACK OFF ITS GOING 2 HAPPEN  :0 [/size]
> *


 GOOD, CAUSE I'M READY TO SERVE  .... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 26 2009, 03:18 AM~13113186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :twak: :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## Southside01

ALL THIS SOUND :loco: .LETS SEE AT THE END WHO KEEPS UP THEIR WORD.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 26 2009, 03:53 AM~13113607
> *Thanks............i'll see whats up.....if i can hitch a ride on a transporter.........maybe..........
> *


No problem bro i just keep it real,alot of folks on both sides are getting this twisted.I just wanted to make the biggest and badest hopp ever out here and for that to happen you gotta have the best in the game.Don't get me wrong i do think we can hold our own in alot of areas,and we will win some of the hopps.But it ain't the west vs the midwest in a bad way just something to get people motivated to build and to get back to hoppin.  Hope you can make it homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 26 2009, 04:09 AM~13113777
> *ALL THIS SOUND :loco: .LETS SEE AT THE END WHO KEEPS UP THEIR WORD.
> *


 :biggrin: you got any singles coming out,so we can get at switchman. :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 09:11 PM~13113793
> *No problem bro i just keep it real,alot of folks on both sides are getting this twisted.I just wanted to make the biggest and badest hopp ever out here and for that to happen you gotta have the best in the game.Don't get me wrong i do think we can hold our own in alot of areas,and we will win some of the hopps.But it ain't the west vs the midwest in a bad way just something to get people motivated to build and to get back to hoppin.  Hope you can make it homie.
> *


i hear u..........i aint trippin..........if i can make it......ill be there..........but will u guys have something that can keep up with me?? :biggrin: :biggrin: 

in my class???


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Feb 26 2009, 04:14 AM~13113831
> *i hear u..........i aint trippin..........if i can make it......ill be there..........but will u guys have something that can keep up with me?? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> in my class???
> *


 :biggrin: Come and find out. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 10:12 PM~13113804
> *:biggrin: you got any singles coming out,so we can get at switchman. :biggrin:
> *


WORKING ON A SINGLE RIGHT NOW,BUT THE SHOP BEEN SO BUSY DONT GIVE ME ENOUGH TIME TO WORK ON MINES :biggrin: :biggrin: 
TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR OUR PICNIC. APRIL 26 :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 09:16 PM~13113864
> *:biggrin: Come and find out. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13113028
> *Hope you don't mean that. :biggrin:
> *


told you homie, if i get them done i'l be there, if not then il just come and watch(maybe) :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 09:11 PM~13113793
> *No problem bro i just keep it real,alot of folks on both sides are getting this twisted.I just wanted to make the biggest and badest hopp ever out here and for that to happen you gotta have the best in the game.Don't get me wrong i do think we can hold our own in alot of areas,and we will win some of the hopps.But it ain't the west vs the midwest in a bad way just something to get people motivated to build and to get back to hoppin.  Hope you can make it homie.
> *


 :thumbsup: ima bring a double g body and hop whoever pulls up fuk it if i win i win if i lose i lose i aint trippin just gunna do it for the comunity :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2009, 09:25 PM~13113964
> *:thumbsup: ima bring a double g body and hop whoever pulls up fuk it if i win i win if i lose i lose i aint trippin just gunna do it for the comunity  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Feb 26 2009, 04:21 AM~13113922
> *told you homie, if i get them done i'l be there, if not then il just come and watch(maybe) :biggrin:
> *


3 1/2 months to go shit you'll make it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 26 2009, 04:16 AM~13113866
> *WORKING ON A SINGLE RIGHT NOW,BUT THE SHOP BEEN SO BUSY DONT GIVE ME ENOUGH TIME TO WORK ON MINES :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> TRYING TO GET IT READY FOR OUR PICNIC. APRIL 26 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2009, 09:25 PM~13113964
> *:thumbsup: ima bring a double g body and hop whoever pulls up fuk it if i win i win if i lose i lose i aint trippin just gunna do it for the comunity  :biggrin:
> *


x4838575983 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 25 2009, 09:12 PM~13113804
> *:biggrin: you got any singles coming out,so we can get at switchman. :biggrin:
> *


 SO WE!!!!! WHAT HAPPIN TO YOU? WHERE IS YOUR SINGLES.???????????


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 25 2009, 08:52 AM~13106560
> *yall gunna come out for this 1 i spoke to sergio yesterday hes up for it
> *


already i guess i better get started on mine huh


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 25 2009, 11:02 PM~13115149
> *SO WE!!!!! WHAT HAPPIN TO YOU? WHERE IS YOUR SINGLES.???????????
> *


a switchman now this the wc vs mws right so when the west is out there the mw aint gonna pull no shit like we dont hopp club members or thats the case????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:12 PM~13115251
> *a switchman now this the wc vs mws right so when the west is out there the mw aint gonna pull no shit like we dont hopp club members or thats the case????
> *


 You allready no that's how its going to go!


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

I CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT SO WE CAN SEND SWITCHMANLA BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2009, 11:04 AM~13117373
> *I CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT SO WE CAN SEND SWITCHMANLA BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Etch a Sketch style...... :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

WHERES EVERYONE AT, THIS THREAD IS NORMALLY HOPPIN. :biggrin:


----------



## droptopt-bird

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2009, 11:55 AM~13118198
> *WHERES EVERYONE AT, THIS THREAD IS NORMALLY HOPPIN.  :biggrin:
> *


Sup there tucker coner :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 26 2009, 06:02 AM~13115149
> *SO WE!!!!! WHAT HAPPIN TO YOU? WHERE IS YOUR SINGLES.???????????
> *


Thats for poeple with a shit load of weight not my cup of tea.  :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 26 2009, 02:46 PM~13116861
> *You allready no that's how its going to go!
> *


So your gonna hop agiast the I out here?Well Majestics don't get down like that,but theres other M W cars out here that can hopp agiast todd and ron,i'll hopp agiast darrel and anyone else that comes.I see why that would bother you though because the M is running it out there so you need them to be the main hoppers.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Feb 26 2009, 11:04 AM~13118290
> *Sup there tucker coner :biggrin:
> *



JUST HANGIN IN THERE TUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2009, 11:04 AM~13117373
> *I CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT SO WE CAN SEND SWITCHMANLA BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 sounds like a tall order :0 .....looks like it goin down


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 25 2009, 11:12 PM~13115251
> *a switchman now this the wc vs mws right so when the west is out there the mw aint gonna pull no shit like we dont hopp club members or thats the case????
> *


you coming out angel


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 26 2009, 01:41 PM~13119609
> *:0 sounds like a tall order :0 .....looks like it goin down
> *


WELL U CAN HOLD HIS STEERING WHEEL SINCE YALL HOLD EVERYTHING OF HIS ANYWAYS, :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2009, 04:04 PM~13119792
> *WELL U CAN HOLD HIS STEERING WHEEL SINCE YALL HOLD EVERYTHING OF HIS ANYWAYS,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i dont hold shit homie i hold my own.... so what tha fuck u mean yalli just wanna see it go down.....u ****** chasin him around and shit...u may as well be holdin the wheel....if ya wanna be real....i think them boys from D4L gonna send alot u ****** home anyways....but as for me ima be right where i was last year....up under tha shade chillin with the homies


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 26 2009, 12:13 PM~13118912
> *So your gonna hop agiast the I out here?Well Majestics don't get down like that,but theres other M W cars out here that can hopp agiast todd and ron,i'll hopp agiast darrel and anyone else that comes.I see why that would bother you though because the M is running it out there so you need them to be the main hoppers.
> *


TRUST ME WE DONT NEED THEM TO BUST YOUR ASS BUT YOU DO!!AND NOW WE CAN SEE THAT!THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT NO CAR CLUBS THIS ABOUT THE MIDWEST CALLING OUT THE WESTCOAST! YOU TALKED A GOOD ONE BUT YOU JUST FULL OF SHIT AND THATS SOME REAL SHIT!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 26 2009, 01:56 PM~13119723
> *you coming out angel
> *


 :roflmao: :dunno: :dunno:  :dunno: :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 26 2009, 02:11 PM~13120422
> *TRUST ME WE DONT NEED THEM TO BUST YOUR ASS BUT YOU DO!!AND NOW WE CAN SEE THAT!THIS SHIT AINT ABOUT NO CAR CLUBS THIS ABOUT THE MIDWEST CALLING OUT THE WESTCOAST! YOU TALKED A GOOD ONE BUT YOU JUST FULL OF SHIT AND THATS SOME REAL SHIT!!
> *


yiouch :0 angel can i borrow ur car i gotta hop sunday :0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Feb 26 2009, 03:06 PM~13120368
> *i dont hold shit homie i hold my own.... so what tha fuck u mean yalli just wanna see it go down.....u ****** chasin him around and shit...u may as well be holdin the wheel....if ya wanna be real....i think them boys from D4L gonna send alot u ****** home anyways....but as for me ima be right where i was last year....up under tha shade chillin with the homies
> *




DAMN HOMIE DONT GET ALL HURT ABOUT IT. RELAX I WILL BE THERE TO AND WE WILL SEE HOW IT GOES. NO NEED TO GET UPSET. AND AS FAR AS HOLDING THE WHEEL,NAH I'LL PASS ON THAT. AND FOR D4L YOU R PROBABLY RIGHT BUT WE WILL SEE


----------



## PIGEON

:0 hno:


----------



## showandgo

man fuck DFL oh wait there from the midwest lolololololol sorry had to do it


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Feb 26 2009, 09:04 AM~13117373
> *I CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT SO WE CAN SEND SWITCHMANLA BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD,  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


GOOD LUCK.THATS GOING TO BE HARD TO DO.. :nono: BUT YOU GOT THE TALKING PART DOWN PACK..... :roflmao: :roflmao: O BY THE WAY THE NAME IS (SWITCHMAN) NOT SWITCHMANLA WE NO YOU DONT NO ME:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :no:


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Feb 26 2009, 04:30 PM~13121070
> *:biggrin:
> *


 WHAT UP SON L O L HOO ARE THEM FOOL???????????


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Feb 26 2009, 04:30 PM~13121070
> *:biggrin:
> *


*WHAT UP WILL !! * :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 26 2009, 12:13 PM~13118912
> *So your gonna hop agiast the I out here?Well Majestics don't get down like that,but theres other M W cars out here that can hopp agiast todd and ron,i'll hopp agiast darrel and anyone else that comes.I see why that would bother you though because the M is running it out there so you need them to be the main hoppers.
> *


 IS THAT RIGHT ? THAT ANT WHAT BIG JOHN SAID. AND THATS :angry: :angry: :angry: WHERE YOU GOT IT FUCK UP. ANT NO BODY RUNING SHIT OUT HERE. DONT NO HOO YOU BE TALKING TO BUT YOU GOT THAT PART FUCK UP HOME BOY.... :angry: :angry:  :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 26 2009, 12:10 PM~13118882
> *Thats for poeple with a shit load of weight not my cup of tea.   :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 THATS CUZZ YOU CANT MAKE ONE WORK... :nono: :nono:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 26 2009, 02:50 PM~13120748
> *man fuck DFL oh wait there from the midwest lolololololol sorry had to do it
> *



BLAH BLAH BLAH FUCK YOU LMAO SORRY HAD TO DO IT :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 26 2009, 11:13 AM~13118912
> *So your gonna hop agiast the I out here?Well Majestics don't get down like that,but theres other M W cars out here that can hopp agiast todd and ron,i'll hopp agiast darrel and anyone else that comes.I see why that would bother you though because the M is running it out there so you need them to be the main hoppers.
> *



I DONT NO WHY YOU WANT ME 2 BRAKE YOU OFF SO BAD YOUR NOT READY 4 ME WITH YOUR 65" :nono: :nono: :nono: :buttkick:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 26 2009, 12:56 PM~13119723
> *you coming out angel
> *


SHIT NO :0


----------



## Por313Vida




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 26 2009, 05:57 PM~13121784
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH FUCK YOU LMAO SORRY HAD TO DO IT :0 [/size][/color]
> *


look homie ur buckets aint shit and never will be, dont forget if it wasnt for weight u would still be chippin d :biggrin: now u just team lead stars


----------



## switches4life

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 26 2009, 05:46 PM~13122210
> *look homie ur buckets aint shit and never will be, dont forget if it wasnt for wait u would still be chippin d  :biggrin: now u just team lead stars
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono: :nono: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Feb 26 2009, 07:48 PM~13122810
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


IRALO!!! U ready HU HOMIE???? 4months go by quick.......just don't break it cuz I know u heavy on da switch!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Feb 26 2009, 04:48 PM~13121260
> *IS THAT RIGHT ? THAT ANT WHAT BIG JOHN SAID. AND THATS :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  WHERE YOU GOT IT FUCK UP. ANT NO BODY RUNING SHIT OUT HERE. DONT NO HOO YOU BE TALKING TO BUT YOU GOT THAT PART  FUCK UP HOME BOY.... :angry:  :angry:    :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *


CLOWNS HOMIE.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Feb 26 2009, 04:30 PM~13121070
> *:biggrin:
> *


TAKE THAT LACK OUT THERE


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Feb 26 2009, 10:39 PM~13124681
> *TAKE THAT LACK OUT THERE
> *


  ill see


----------



## Switch Man Jr.

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Feb 26 2009, 04:41 PM~13121180
> *WHAT UP WILL !!   :biggrin:
> *


what it do homie.......:briggin:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Feb 26 2009, 11:39 PM~13124681-->
> 
> 
> 
> TAKE THAT LACK OUT THERE
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Switch Man Jr._@Feb 27 2009, 12:01 AM~13125008
> * ill see
> *


 :0


----------



## ICEBLOCC

It will be da same as last year, we will be givin away $2,000.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Switch Man Jr._@Feb 26 2009, 11:01 PM~13125008
> * ill see
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

damn! this whole topic is one giant spellcheck waiting to happen.


----------



## switches4life

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bloody sunday

TTT


----------



## Spanky

....


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Feb 26 2009, 09:08 PM~13123740
> *IRALO!!! U ready HU HOMIE???? 4months go by quick.......just don't break it cuz I know u heavy on da switch!!!
> *


 :biggrin: , i wont,


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Feb 27 2009, 08:47 PM~13133066
> *RULES WILL BE THE SAME AS LAST YEAR...AND THE INDIVIDUALS WILL BE PAYING OUT $500 A CATEGORY AGAIN...
> *


hey homie can you post the rule por favor for the ones that werent there last year thanks homie


----------



## Spanky

....


----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## showandgo

lol we have a chandler park in detroit can we just do a satelite hop


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2009, 09:27 AM~13136826
> *lol we have a chandler park in detroit can we just do a satelite hop
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 28 2009, 10:27 AM~13136826
> *lol we have a chandler park in detroit can we just do a satelite hop
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

NEW DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

NEW DATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Feb 28 2009, 02:00 AM~13136164
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ttt


----------



## bloody sunday

[ ttt


----------



## ICEBLOCC

This picnic is not all about a hop contest...It's a kick back event where we invite anyone to come and have a day in the park to chill...we have music, food, and plenty of cars to enjoy...no attitudes no problems just lowriding in it's purest form...


----------



## ICEBLOCC

There has been a correction on da Hopp rules, Roll'n will post them soon


----------



## bloody sunday

must have bumpers. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Feb 28 2009, 03:53 PM~13139361
> *must have bumpers. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 28 2009, 04:43 PM~13139309
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 A
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP STREET= 42 INCH LOCK UP WITH SHOCKS AND WITH CONTROL ARMS IN THE ORIGINAL LOCATION AND MUST BE COMPLETE CAR WITH FRONT CLIP AND BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00                                                                                                SINGLE RADICAL ( FOR THE HEAVY ONES)= AS YOU KNOW IT MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR!!! MUST HAVE FRONT CLIP WITH BUMPER AS WELL AS REAR BUMPER!!! NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU DO YOU GET DISQUALIFIED!!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00
> 
> DOUBLE RADICAL ( FOR THE REAL HEAVY ONES) = NO DOUBLE SWITCHES, NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU GET STUCK YOU GET DISQUALIFIED!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00
> These are da rules for da picnic money
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 28 2009, 03:43 PM~13139309
> *SINGLE PUMP STREET= 35 INCH LOCK UP , STOCK MOUNTED REAR CONTROL ARMS AND SHOCKS, MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR WITH BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00 A
> 
> DOUBLE PUMP STREET= 42 INCH LOCK UP WITH SHOCKS AND WITH CONTROL ARMS IN THE ORIGINAL LOCATION AND MUST BE COMPLETE CAR WITH FRONT CLIP AND BOTH BUMPERS FRONT AND REAR!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00                                                                                                SINGLE RADICAL ( FOR THE HEAVY ONES)= AS YOU KNOW IT MUST BE A COMPLETE CAR!!! MUST HAVE FRONT CLIP WITH BUMPER AS WELL AS REAR BUMPER!!! NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU DO YOU GET DISQUALIFIED!!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00
> 
> DOUBLE RADICAL ( FOR THE REAL HEAVY ONES) = NO DOUBLE SWITCHES, NO GETTING STUCK IF YOU GET STUCK YOU GET DISQUALIFIED!!!! PRIZE FOR THIS CLASS IS $500.00
> These are da rules for da picnic money
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: got a front bumper.will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

yes sirr i will be there too!!!!


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## mashingbumper

Any Iowa ridas thinking of going with? Yea we ride here in Iowa too


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 28 2009, 09:59 PM~13141766
> *yes sirr i will be there too!!!!
> *


Maaaan, you got more alias's then Makeveli! :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## ICEBLOCC




----------



## 100spoke

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 23 2009, 10:33 PM~13093318
> *single pump + lead =my double pump.
> 
> This was single at first and a street show car.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can do it to you ain't the only one.
> *


Not just a front bumper but a metal one :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@Mar 2 2009, 09:09 PM~13159115
> *Not just a front bumper but a metal one  :0
> *


 Yea 48 in you can have one!!!!!


----------



## BIRDYLUV

:0 :0


----------



## SHOELACES

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: SHOELACES, BIRDYLUV, SWITCHMANLA
:wave:


----------



## BIRDYLUV

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 2 2009, 11:25 PM~13159376
> *3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SHOELACES, BIRDYLUV, SWITCHMANLA
> :wave:
> *


 uffin: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES+Mar 2 2009, 09:25 PM~13159376-->
> 
> 
> 
> 3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 3 Members: SHOELACES, BIRDYLUV, SWITCHMANLA
> :wave:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIRDYLUV_@Mar 2 2009, 09:27 PM~13159417
> *uffin:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 2 2009, 02:55 PM~13155169
> *Maaaan, you got more alias's then Makeveli!  :biggrin:
> *


YES SIRR!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by bloody sunday_@Feb 28 2009, 02:53 PM~13139361
> *must have bumpers. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that includes the back as well i rather be on the bumper :0 
front bumper no problem


----------



## REPENTANCE

> single pump + lead =my double pump.
> 
> This was single at first and a street show car.
> 
> :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 3 2009, 04:17 AM~13159244
> *Yea 48 in you can have one!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Just got back from Az and there were no cali hoppers?????????? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 28 2009, 10:43 PM~13139309
> *There has been a correction on da Hopp rules, Roll'n will post them soon
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2009, 09:50 PM~13167843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Just got back from Az and there were no cali hoppers?????????? :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2009, 02:50 PM~13167843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Just got back from Az and there were no cali hoppers?????????? :0
> *


NO SHIT WELL GET OFF THERE NUTZ HATER


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Mar 3 2009, 11:43 PM~13168875
> *NO SHIT WELL GET OFF THERE NUTZ HATER
> *


Ain't on no nuts????????If they won't go 5 hours to az i don't see them going 25 to tulsa.Thats all.


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Feb 28 2009, 03:43 PM~13139309
> *There has been a correction on da Hopp rules, Roll'n will post them soon
> *


*I will post the rules by tomorrow!! *


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 3 2009, 07:42 PM~13170320
> *I will post the rules by tomorrow!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 3 2009, 06:42 PM~13170320
> *I will post the rules by tomorrow!!
> *


hurry up dawg :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 3 2009, 11:23 AM~13165669
> *that includes the back as well i rather be on the bumper  :0
> front bumper no problem
> *


WHAT UP FOOL.. HAD TO READ AND CATCH UP WITH THIS :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2009, 05:00 PM~13169131
> *Ain't on no nuts????????If they won't go 5 hours to az i don't see them going 25 to tulsa.Thats all.
> *


DON'T BE SUPRIZED......


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 4 2009, 08:21 AM~13176626
> *WHAT UP FOOL.. HAD TO READ AND CATCH UP WITH THIS :biggrin:
> *


yup same ol shit nothing but whinning


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

ttt


----------



## stevie d

wheres the rules rollin you slackin homie :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 4 2009, 10:59 PM~13186786
> *Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THEM RULES. YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT BETTER BE ON THERE LEVEL IF NOT YOUR GONNA GET THAT ASS BROKE OFF..


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 4 2009, 10:59 PM~13186786
> *Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 ...........I MIGHT JUST TAKE THE BUCKET!...... :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 4 2009, 11:01 PM~13186819
> *FUCK THEM RULES. YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT BETTER BE ON THERE LEVEL IF NOT YOUR GONNA GET THAT ASS BROKE OFF..
> *


WHEN IS UR TIME-OUT UP?? :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 4 2009, 11:26 PM~13187063
> *WHEN IS UR TIME-OUT UP?? :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IM OFF ALREADY


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 4 2009, 11:42 PM~13187205
> *:uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  IM OFF ALREADY
> *


 :thumbsup: CONGRATS........... :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 5 2009, 12:30 AM~13187546
> *:thumbsup: CONGRATS........... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 4 2009, 11:01 PM~13186819
> *FUCK THEM RULES. YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT BETTER BE ON THERE LEVEL IF NOT YOUR GONNA GET THAT ASS BROKE OFF..
> *


SPOKEN LIKE A TRUE GENTLEMEN....... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 4 2009, 11:23 AM~13177960
> *yup same ol shit nothing but whinning
> *


 :0 :0 :0 SINCE WHEN SO MANY RULES... WTF


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 4 2009, 10:59 PM~13186786
> *Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


sounds good to me :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 4 2009, 11:01 PM~13186819
> *FUCK THEM RULES. YOU CALL SOMEONE OUT BETTER BE ON THERE LEVEL IF NOT YOUR GONNA GET THAT ASS BROKE OFF..
> *


you coming out angel :biggrin:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 5 2009, 07:29 AM~13188570
> *you coming out angel  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Feb 22 2009, 12:01 AM~13073849
> *Post one nice car you've ever had? :0 dont belive everything you see on them dvd's the one i was in the i was robed for 17 inches*


----------



## matdogg

looks like its going to be a fun show. Wish i could make this one a 14 hour drive is a little long for me :angry:


----------



## ct1458

Damn sounds like the place to be this year!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 5 2009, 05:59 AM~13186786
> *Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Rule 1 pull up on me get that ass broke off. :biggrin: 
Rule 2 same as above.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ :0 :0 


Good luck towing them 3000 pound trunks and gas tanks out here.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 5 2009, 08:44 PM~13192089
> *looks like its going to be a fun show. Wish i could make this one a 14 hour drive is a little long for me :angry:
> *


14 hours ain't shit?
:dunno: :dunno: To us. :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 03:45 PM~13193151
> *14 hours ain't shit?
> :dunno:  :dunno: To us. :biggrin:
> *



You never know I might show up :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D

:0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 05:45 PM~13193151
> *14 hours ain't shit?
> :dunno:  :dunno: To us. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 03:45 PM~13193151
> *14 hours ain't shit?
> :dunno:  :dunno: To us. :biggrin:
> *


IF THATS WUZ UP BRING YOUR MIGET ASS TO THE WESTCOAST WITH ALL YOUR WHINNING AND GET SOME OH YA YOU SCARED


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 4 2009, 10:59 PM~13186786
> *Man! Okay! The way we are going to do the rules are we will set them the day of in accordance to the cars that show up that way you will be matched up with some that will be a fare hop!! So west and midwest bring your best cars and your a game!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOUNDS FAIR ENOUGH


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Mar 5 2009, 11:35 PM~13193676
> *You never know I might show up  :dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm telling you THIS is the show of the year out here for sure.I just got back from the LRM AZ show and all kinds of folks are talking about coming down.You don't wanna miss this one. :biggrin: Plus you got a very clean hopper to represent the midwest with.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 12:09 AM~13194030
> *IF THATS WUZ UP BRING YOUR MIGET ASS TO THE WESTCOAST WITH ALL YOUR WHINNING AND GET SOME OH YA YOU SCARED
> *


Your calling me a midet.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Get it right i havn't whinned at all i'll hopp anyone that pulls up excecpt my M brothers.

And no matter where your from bullshit is bullshit i travel everywhere and everyone knows it,what have you done with your street car doing 40??????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG D_@Mar 5 2009, 11:38 PM~13193695
> *:0
> *


Just real talk homie. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 07:55 PM~13194498
> *Just real talk homie. :biggrin:
> *


You don't have to tell me about it, I already know


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 05:54 PM~13194493
> *Your calling me a midet.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Get it right i havn't whinned at all i'll hopp anyone that pulls up excecpt my M brothers.
> 
> And no matter where your from bullshit is bullshit i travel everywhere and everyone knows it,what have you done with your street car doing 40??????????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER EXCUSE TO ME............





40 STREET CAR :0 .......................YOU DOING BAD


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 6 2009, 04:18 AM~13196536
> *SOUNDS LIKE ANOTHER EXCUSE TO ME............
> 40 STREET CAR :0 .......................YOU DOING BAD
> *


nah bro My club don't play that.  It's asking for trouble playing that game.

And the 40 inches is dude from what i heard.  

But thanks i'm doing fine. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Can't wait to see who on here that has been talking shit is real and who is fake.This is gonna be big for lowriding out here and thats what i'm really trying to do here.


----------



## mashingbumper

Hey homie how much time you make from KC to tulsa?


----------



## TWEEDY

Its about 3 hours for me so i would think 4 and a half for kc, i could be wrong.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 3 2009, 02:50 PM~13167843
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Just got back from Az and there were no cali hoppers?????????? :0
> *


 From what thay tell me there was no hoppers?? I told you my grandmother died satrday that's y I was not there!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 05:54 PM~13194493
> *Your calling me a midet.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Get it right i havn't whinned at all i'll hopp anyone that pulls up excecpt my M brothers.
> 
> And no matter where your from bullshit is bullshit i travel everywhere and everyone knows it,what have you done with your street car doing 40??????????? :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HATER!!!!!!!!!!!!! PULL UP ON THIS 40 INCHES AND SEE


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 10:24 PM~13197231
> *nah bro My club don't play that.  It's asking for trouble playing that game.
> 
> And the 40 inches is dude from what i heard.
> 
> But thanks i'm doing fine. :biggrin:
> *


BIG JOHN DONT GOT NO BITCH ASS EXCUSSES . AND I RATHER BE DOING 40 INCHES CLEAN THAN 40 INCHES IN A 73 LINCOLN BUCKET THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT AND THATS REAL TALK


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 6 2009, 09:05 AM~13200043
> *From what thay tell me there was no hoppers?? I told you my grandmother died satrday that's y I was not there!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


  SORRY TO HEAR THAT SWITCH, GODBLESS YOU & YOURS HOMIE :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 09:13 AM~13200115
> *BIG JOHN DONT GOT NO  BITCH ASS EXCUSSES . AND I RATHER BE DOING 40 INCHES CLEAN THAN 40 INCHES IN A 73 LINCOLN BUCKET THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT AND THATS REAL TALK
> *











THATS REAL TALK........


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A.

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 6 2009, 09:32 AM~13200334
> *  SORRY TO HEAR THAT SWITCH, GODBLESS YOU & YOURS HOMIE  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


X2 :angel:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 6 2009, 09:39 AM~13200415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS REAL TALK........
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 6 2009, 09:05 AM~13200043
> *From what thay tell me there was no hoppers?? I told you my grandmother died satrday that's y I was not there!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




MAY UR GRAND MOTHER REST IN PEACE HOMIE. MY PRAYERS ARE WITH U AND UR FAMILY.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 6 2009, 09:05 AM~13200043
> *From what thay tell me there was no hoppers?? I told you my grandmother died satrday that's y I was not there!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 6 2009, 04:05 PM~13200043
> *From what thay tell me there was no hoppers?? I told you my grandmother died satrday that's y I was not there!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I didn't mean you bro i just thought it would be bigger.  And i'm sorry for your loss bro. :angel:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Mar 6 2009, 04:13 PM~13200115-->
> 
> 
> 
> BIG JOHN DONT GOT NO  BITCH ASS EXCUSSES . AND I RATHER BE DOING 40 INCHES CLEAN THAN 40 INCHES IN A 73 LINCOLN BUCKET THAT CAR LOOKS LIKE SHIT AND THATS REAL TALK
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm cool with big john i know he's been puttin it down for a long time,but i don't hopp club members and thats the way it should be.  Tell you what homie i've heard about you so i'm not to worried about any hopp with you because you ain't gonna go nowhere. :0 :0 But if you want to see how clean our cars are,come to tulsa and find out.And i'll put money on me busting your ass i don't hide behind others like you are doing with big john and darrell. :0 THATS REAL TALK.
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 6 2009, 04:39 PM~13200415
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THATS REAL TALK........
> *


Bro remember this?

QUOTE(ROLL'N @ Feb 21 2009, 09:32 PM) 
Man! This is the offical west vs. Midwest topic! Its is going down sunday june 21st 2009 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know we need to come up with rules as far as lock ups and things of that sort please post them up what u think will make it far for both sides! Calling on Big John,Todd,Darrell,Ron,Pinky, Switchman,alex goodtimes,Kool-Aid,bubba ,fabian, down 4 life , Chris, southside cruisers, Pittbull hydraulics,Spike,Mike,Mando hi/low, Irving Customs, World Class, cold blooded ridaz, Big Al,Allen,Jesse, and anyone else that want to come out and rep for there coast! Can we get conformation that you guys will be there? Please don't say you are going to be there if you are not!!!! You all say that you coast is the best well prove it!! As everyone knows Lowriding all around is dying this is a event that will try to bring lowriding back up to what it should be! So you heard it! You have plenty of time to get you car where you feel it should be for this show! So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side WIN!!!! 


You know you aren't coming so whay all the talking??????????????????????????


----------



## ANGELBOY

> I'm cool with big john i know he's been puttin it down for a long time,but i don't hopp club members and thats the way it should be.  Tell you what homie i've heard about you so i'm not to worried about any hopp with you because you ain't gonna go nowhere. :0 :0 But if you want to see how clean our cars are,come to tulsa and find out.And i'll put money on me busting your ass i don't hide behind others like you are doing with big john and darrell. :0 THATS REAL TALK.
> Bro remember this?
> 
> HAHA YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP I DONT HIDE BEHIND NO ONE I DO MY OWN THING ESE I AINT THE ONE CALLING CHIPPING D EVERYDAY GET OFF HIS NUTS ALREADY YOU GOTTA KISS HIS ASS SO HE DONT BRAKE YOU OFF...


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 6 2009, 03:41 PM~13203240
> *I'm cool with big john i know he's been puttin it down for a long time,but i don't hopp club members and thats the way it should be.  Tell you what homie i've heard about you so i'm not to worried about any hopp with you because you ain't gonna go nowhere. :0  :0 But if you want to see how clean our cars are,come to tulsa and find out.And i'll put money on me busting your ass i don't hide behind others like you are doing with big john and darrell. :0 THATS REAL TALK.
> Bro remember this?
> 
> QUOTE(ROLL'N @ Feb 21 2009, 09:32 PM)
> Man! This is the offical west vs. Midwest topic! Its is going down sunday june 21st 2009 at the individuals C.C picnic in Tulsa,OK! We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum! For everyone that will be there hopping if there anyone you want to hop post it up so they know we need to come up with rules as far as lock ups and things of that sort please post them up what u think will make it far for both sides!  Calling on Big John,Todd,Darrell,Ron,Pinky, Switchman,alex goodtimes,Kool-Aid,bubba ,fabian, down 4 life , Chris, southside cruisers, Pittbull hydraulics,Spike,Mike,Mando hi/low, Irving Customs, World Class, cold blooded ridaz, Big Al,Allen,Jesse, and anyone else that want to come out and rep for there coast! Can we get conformation that you guys will be there? Please don't say you are going to be there if you are not!!!! You all say that you coast is the best well prove it!! As everyone knows Lowriding all around is dying this is a event that will try to bring lowriding back up to what it should be! So you heard it! You have plenty of time to get you car where you feel it should be for this show!  So let's do this!! Good Luck To Both Sides! And My The Best Side WIN!!!!
> You know you aren't coming so whay all the talking??????????????????????????
> *


SINCE YOU WANT EVERYBODY AND THERE MOMMA TO COME TO THE MIDWEST WHEN THE FUCK ARE YOU GONNA BRING YOUR UGLY ASS HOPPERS TO THE WESTCOAST FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THROUGH WEST UP WITH THAT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

HAHA YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP I DONT HIDE BEHIND NO ONE I DO MY OWN THING ESE I AINT THE ONE CALLING CHIPPING D EVERYDAY GET OFF HIS NUTS ALREADY YOU GOTTA KISS HIS ASS SO HE DONT BRAKE YOU OFF...
[/quote]

I want him to try and break me off,and i call him. :uh: He calls me talking shit and we both know whats up.  You aren't even in the game why you talkin? :0 




> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 10:56 PM~13203379
> *SINCE YOU WANT EVERYBODY AND THERE MOMMA TO COME TO THE MIDWEST WHEN THE FUCK ARE YOU GONNA BRING YOUR UGLY ASS HOPPERS TO THE WESTCOAST FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THROUGH WEST UP WITH THAT
> *


We will be out there.  :0 :biggrin: so be ready.


----------



## switches4life

:cheesy:


----------



## AndrewH

"We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum!"

That went right out the window






> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Feb 24 2009, 12:25 AM~13093977
> *NOTHING IM JUST TIERD OF SEEING ALL YOU WEINIES WHIN FROM THE MIDWEST!!!!!!!!
> HERE ARE SOME RULES FOR YOU THROUGH.
> 1. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW.
> 2. SHUT THE FUCK UP ALREADY.
> 3. FUCK ALL YOUR RULES IF YOU DONT KNOW WHAT IS YOUR CLASS IN THE STRREETS YOU SHOULDNT BE TALKING SHIT.
> 4. YOU CALLED OUT THE WESTCOAST HANDLE IT FUCK YOUR RULES!!!!
> *


So is this guy the west coast spoekman? seems to be the general attitude of a weighturd down clunk mobile.

I might be there,but in a lowrider,not a hopper


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 6 2009, 09:10 PM~13205731
> *"We need to hear from everyone that will be in this hop! Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum!"
> 
> That went right out the window
> So is this guy the west coast spoekman? seems to be the general attitude of a weighturd down clunk mobile.
> 
> I might be there,but in a lowrider,not a hopper
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: BUT IM NOT THE SPOKESMAN THE SHIT AINT EVEN TILL JUNE SO WHO CARES UNTILL THEN SHIT CHANGES QUIK SO ILL WAIT TILL JUNE TO LET YOU KNOW IF IM GOING :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

im going :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> HAHA YOU GOT ME FUCKED UP I DONT HIDE BEHIND NO ONE I DO MY OWN THING ESE I AINT THE ONE CALLING CHIPPING D EVERYDAY GET OFF HIS NUTS ALREADY YOU GOTTA KISS HIS ASS SO HE DONT BRAKE YOU OFF...


I want him to try and break me off,and i call him. :uh: He calls me talking shit and we both know whats up.  You aren't even in the game why you talkin? :0 
We will be out there.  :0 :biggrin: so be ready.
[/quote]
PLEASE YOU DONT KNOW WHATS UP!!!!! YOU GOT ONE BUCKET ASS HOPPER AND YOU THINK YOU KNOW WHATS UP!!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 6 2009, 09:32 AM~13200334
> *  SORRY TO HEAR THAT SWITCH, GODBLESS YOU & YOURS HOMIE  :angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


  THANKS HOMIE IM ON MY WAY TO HER HOUSE IN SEATTLE..BE BACK NEX WEEK :angel: :angel:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Mar 6 2009, 09:40 AM~13200425
> *X2 :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :angel: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 6 2009, 12:36 PM~13201820
> *MAY UR GRAND MOTHER REST IN PEACE HOMIE. MY PRAYERS ARE WITH U AND UR FAMILY.
> *


 THANKS HOMIE... :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 6 2009, 01:33 PM~13202270
> *:angel:  :angel:  :angel:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :tears: :tears: :tears: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> I want him to try and break me off,and i call him. :uh: He calls me talking shit and we both know whats up.  You aren't even in the game why you talkin? :0
> We will be out there.  :0 :biggrin: so be ready.


PLEASE YOU DONT KNOW WHATS UP!!!!! YOU GOT ONE BUCKET ASS HOPPER AND YOU THINK YOU KNOW WHATS UP!!! :rofl: :rofl:
[/quote]Thats one more then you got,and i'm out here hopping what do you do agian???????????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh wait i remember what your job is GO GO ALLSTARS YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> PLEASE YOU DONT KNOW WHATS UP!!!!! YOU GOT ONE BUCKET ASS HOPPER AND YOU THINK YOU KNOW WHATS UP!!! :rofl: :rofl:


Thats one more then you got,and i'm out here hopping what do you do agian???????????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Oh wait i remember what your job is GO GO ALLSTARS YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHH. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :nono:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

* looks like its gonna be a good hop *


----------



## switches4life

:yes: :yes:


----------



## lilrobb

hope to see all u guys out here and cant wait if u can make it friday or ealy saturday cause we do get our cruise on saturday nite before the picnic :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Mar 8 2009, 04:20 PM~13218034
> *hope to see all u guys out here and cant wait if u can make it friday or ealy saturday cause we do get our cruise on saturday nite before the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


 ill be there........... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lilrobb

what up switchman good homie u know we are gonna kick it harder than last year im ready bro :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

What hotel should we book our reservations threw. I'm ready to party :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

I CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT. ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK AND I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY FOR THE CRUISE TO.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13221072
> *I CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT. ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK AND I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY FOR THE CRUISE TO.
> *


 Yea I will be there friday ready!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 8 2009, 09:49 PM~13221072
> *I CANT WAIT FOR THIS EVENT. ITS GONNA BE OFF THE HOOK AND I WILL BE THERE SATURDAY FOR THE CRUISE TO.
> *


 Yea I will be there friday ready!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Mar 8 2009, 04:20 PM~13218034
> *hope to see all u guys out here and cant wait if u can make it friday or ealy saturday cause we do get our cruise on saturday nite before the picnic  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
THAT CITY IS GONA HAVE A CRAZY WEEKEND :biggrin:


----------



## lilrobb

im gonna post u all some numbers and directions to some hotels and prces of them homies gonna party to hard ask SWITCHMAN last time individuals rented the whole fuckin nite club out B"I"G  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

ANGEL YOU NOT GOING 2 THE MID WEST SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT AND JUST 2 LET THE LITTLE GUY NO ANGEL IS NOT ON BIG JOHN OR MY NUTTS HE IS ON YOUR LOL HE HAS A CAR BUT YOU DONT HAVE 2 HOP HIM BECAUSE HE IS A NO SHOW :0


----------



## _Sweet_Baby_Girl

:biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 10:07 AM~13224022
> *ANGEL YOU NOT GOING 2 THE MID WEST SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT AND JUST 2 LET THE LITTLE GUY NO ANGEL IS NOT ON BIG JOHN OR MY NUTTS HE IS ON YOUR LOL HE HAS A CAR BUT YOU DONT HAVE 2 HOP HIM BECAUSE HE IS A NO SHOW  :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: hno: :yessad: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 05:07 PM~13224022
> *ANGEL YOU NOT GOING 2 THE MID WEST SO STOP WITH THE BULL SHIT AND JUST 2 LET THE LITTLE GUY NO ANGEL IS NOT ON BIG JOHN OR MY NUTTS HE IS ON YOUR LOL HE HAS A CAR BUT YOU DONT HAVE 2 HOP HIM BECAUSE HE IS A NO SHOW  :0
> *


 :0 :0 Truth is out.All talk. :0 Hope your getting ready darrell.


----------



## lilrobb

suburban swingin :wave: :wave:


----------



## switches4life

texas roll call 4 this picnic:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2009, 05:06 PM~13227573
> *:0  :0 Truth is out.All talk. :0 Hope your getting ready darrell.
> *


stfu already truth is ur a crybaby


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2009, 06:49 PM~13228667
> *texas roll call 4 this picnic:
> *


were heading out from amarillo bringing a double g body and a single truck not sure who else is coming tho


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 9 2009, 04:06 PM~13227573
> *:0  :0 Truth is out.All talk. :0 Hope your getting ready darrell.
> *



IM READY WITH 2 CARS JUST MIGHT HAVE 3 ON THE DAY OF THE HOPP AND ANGEL IS A NO SHOW JUST LIKE THE DREAMTEAM HAS 1 OR 2 SO DOES TEAMALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH AND ANGEL IS 1 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 9 2009, 08:03 PM~13230696
> *were heading out from amarillo bringing a double g body and a single truck not sure who else is coming tho
> *



TRUCK WHAT THE FUCK :werd:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 9 2009, 07:25 PM~13230043
> *stfu already truth is ur a crybaby
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 9 2009, 03:41 PM~13227349
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  hno:  :yessad:  :yes:
> *



FUCKING WEST COAST CHIPPER :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 09:56 PM~13231684
> *IM READY WITH 2 CARS JUST MIGHT HAVE 3 ON THE DAY OF THE HOPP AND ANGEL IS A NO SHOW JUST LIKE THE DREAMTEAM HAS 1 OR 2 SO DOES TEAMALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH AND ANGEL IS 1  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


JUST CUZ I AINT SWINGING ON YOUR NUTS HAHAHA CHIPPER AND YOUR A DOUBLE AGENT :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 09:59 PM~13231742
> *FUCKING WEST COAST CHIPPER  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


FUCKING WESTCOAST CHEERLEADER


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 09:57 PM~13231703
> *TRUCK WHAT THE FUCK  :werd: [/size][/color]
> *


why not im sure there will be summat we can hop it against :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 09:56 PM~13231684
> *IM READY WITH 2 CARS JUST MIGHT HAVE 3 ON THE DAY OF THE HOPP AND ANGEL IS A NO SHOW JUST LIKE THE DREAMTEAM HAS 1 OR 2 SO DOES TEAMALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH AND ANGEL IS 1  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 AND YOU HAVE NO CAR :0 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Mar 9 2009, 06:06 PM~13227573-->
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :0 Truth is out.All talk. :0 Hope your getting ready darrell.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tell lonas to bring that janky ass truck :roflmao:
> <!--QuoteBegin-stevie d_@Mar 9 2009, 10:03 PM~13230696
> *were heading out from amarillo bringing a double g body and a single truck not sure who else is coming tho
> *


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 09:56 PM~13231684
> *IM READY WITH 2 CARS JUST MIGHT HAVE 3 ON THE DAY OF THE HOPP AND ANGEL IS A NO SHOW JUST LIKE THE DREAMTEAM HAS 1 OR 2 SO DOES TEAMALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH AND ANGEL IS 1  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


A BIG D HE AINT A NO SHOW HE'S JUST LATE AS FUCK!!!!! " IM AT THE STATE LINE" :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 9 2009, 09:57 PM~13231703
> *TRUCK WHAT THE FUCK  :werd: [/size][/color]
> *


What's wrong with truck hopping?


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 9 2009, 06:49 PM~13228667
> *texas roll call 4 this picnic:
> *



IRVING CUSTOMZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 8 2009, 11:30 PM~13221996
> *Yea I will be there friday ready!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I'LL SEE U THERE SIR


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 AM~13234628
> *I'LL SEE U THERE SIR
> *


 Yes you will!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 10 2009, 07:53 AM~13234628
> *I'LL SEE U THERE SIR
> *


 Yes you will!!!!!!!


----------



## lilrobb

* we are gonna fuckin kick it i cant wait to see he hopppppp :biggrin:*


----------



## switches4life

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Mar 10 2009, 12:31 AM~13227785
> *suburban swingin   :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: Whats good homie,i think all of tulsa owes me for making this shit happen. :biggrin: :biggrin: J/k it's always been the best picnic out here,now we are just gonna have the best hopp to go along with it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 10 2009, 03:25 AM~13230043
> *stfu already truth is ur a crybaby
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm not the one pm'en you. :0 :0 :0 whos really crying?????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Your own teams calling your bluff.Thanks darrell.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 10 2009, 04:56 AM~13231684
> *IM READY WITH 2 CARS JUST MIGHT HAVE 3 ON THE DAY OF THE HOPP AND ANGEL IS A NO SHOW JUST LIKE THE DREAMTEAM HAS 1 OR 2 SO DOES TEAMALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH AND ANGEL IS 1  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


Glad to hear it homie,come ready to have fun it's gonna be poppin in the tulsa heat. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Mar 10 2009, 04:59 AM~13231742-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCKING WEST COAST CHIPPER  :0 [/size][/color]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANGELBOY_@Mar 10 2009, 05:14 AM~13231975
> * AND YOU HAVE NO CAR  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13243401
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm not the one pm'en you. :0  :0  :0 whos really crying?????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Your own teams calling your bluff.Thanks darrell.
> *


SHUT UP ALREADY LIKE I SAID IM MY OWN MAN AND YOUR DARRELS BITCH END OF STORY IF YOU GOTTA CALL SOMEONE ELSE ABOUT ANOTHER MAN YOUZ A BITCH! :0 :0 :0 I TRYED TOO GET AT YOU MYSELF, I DONT NEED CHIPPER D :tears: :tears: :rant: :rant:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 11 2009, 04:37 AM~13244075
> *SHUT UP ALREADY  LIKE I SAID IM MY OWN MAN AND YOUR DARRELS BITCH END OF STORY IF YOU GOTTA CALL SOMEONE ELSE ABOUT ANOTHER MAN YOUZ A BITCH! :0  :0  :0  I TRYED TOO GET AT YOU MYSELF,  I DONT NEED CHIPPER D  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :uh: :uh: I never called no one about you??????????Get at me for what???????????You don't have a hopper and your not even gonna come?get out the topic allready this is for the big boys in hoppin. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 And on darrels nuts?please i don't even know him i just know he's a real hopper like me and we gonna put on a show in tulsa.Sorry you won't be involved.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 10 2009, 08:59 PM~13244360
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :uh: I never called no one about you??????????Get at me for what???????????You don't have a hopper and your not even gonna come?get out the topic allready this is for the big boys in hoppin. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 And on darrels nuts?please i don't even know him i just know he's a real hopper like me and we gonna put on a show in tulsa.Sorry you won't be involved.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 10 2009, 08:37 PM~13244075
> *SHUT UP ALREADY  LIKE I SAID IM MY OWN MAN AND YOUR DARRELS BITCH END OF STORY IF YOU GOTTA CALL SOMEONE ELSE ABOUT ANOTHER MAN YOUZ A BITCH! :0  :0  :0  I TRYED TOO GET AT YOU MYSELF,  I DONT NEED CHIPPER D  :tears:  :tears:  :rant:  :rant:
> *



blah blah blah butt hurt just like i thought 1 calling this man a bitch 2 you dont no him 3 calling him my bitch and you are my bitch 4 your not going 2 the midwest 5 you do need me or you would still be the chipper that you are :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Mar 9 2009, 09:38 PM~13232361
> *A BIG D HE AINT A NO SHOW HE'S JUST LATE AS FUCK!!!!! " IM AT THE STATE LINE" :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 9 2009, 09:06 PM~13231847
> *JUST CUZ I AINT SWINGING ON YOUR NUTS HAHAHA CHIPPER AND YOUR A DOUBLE AGENT :0  :0  :0
> *



:rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: A NO SHOW


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 9 2009, 09:09 PM~13231901



THAT YOU ARE :0 </span>


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 9 2009, 09:14 PM~13231975



I DONT HAVE A CAR :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: NICE TRY FUN BOY LETS SEE YOUR TRUCK SHOW UP IN THE MIDWEST YEAH RIGHT :0 </span>


----------



## stevie d

oh snap :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 10 2009, 11:01 PM~13245060
> *oh snap  :biggrin:
> *


THESE CATS ARE aNYbODYkILLERZ ON THE SWITCH! INCLUDING EACH OTHER! :buttkick: (THATS HOW YOU KNOW THEY FROM CALI :0 :biggrin: ) I GOT THE VIDEO TO PROVE IT! BE UP SOON LOL!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 10 2009, 09:59 PM~13244360
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :uh:  :uh: I never called no one about you??????????Get at me for what???????????You don't have a hopper and your not even gonna come?get out the topic allready this is for the big boys in hoppin. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 And on darrels nuts?please i don't even know him i just know he's a real hopper like me and we gonna put on a show in tulsa.Sorry you won't be involved.
> *


hahahahaha YOUR A JOKE LIKE THAT LINCOLN!!!got one hopper and you know whats up stsu!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 10 2009, 10:24 PM~13244691
> *blah blah blah butt hurt just like i thought 1 calling this man a bitch 2 you dont no him 3 calling him my bitch and you are my bitch 4 your not going 2 the midwest 5 you do need me or you would still be the chipper that you are  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


1 I NEVER NEEDED YOUR ASS 
2 ILL GO TO THE SHOP AND BRAKE YOU OFF , YOU GOT NO CAR
3 YOU ARE MY BITCH AND ALWAYS WAS since you can speak for me 
4 i aint saying im going to the midwest/ cuz you never know
5 your homie can run up or shut up


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 10 2009, 10:30 PM~13244763
> *I DONT HAVE A CAR  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: NICE TRY FUN BOY LETS SEE YOUR TRUCK SHOW UP IN THE MIDWEST YEAH RIGHT  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


whos gonna let you borrow there car to go??????? big gal aint :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## VENOM65

HERES A PIC FOR THE INDIVIDUALS. I LIKE THIS CAR AND CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 11 2009, 07:57 AM~13246772
> *HERES A PIC FOR THE INDIVIDUALS. I LIKE THIS CAR AND CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 O you will see it are you going to pull up????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 11 2009, 07:57 AM~13246772
> *HERES A PIC FOR THE INDIVIDUALS. I LIKE THIS CAR AND CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 O you will see it are you going to pull up????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 11 2009, 07:57 AM~13246772
> *HERES A PIC FOR THE INDIVIDUALS. I LIKE THIS CAR AND CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 O you will see it are you going to pull up????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 11 2009, 07:57 AM~13246772
> *HERES A PIC FOR THE INDIVIDUALS. I LIKE THIS CAR AND CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 O you will see it are you going to pull up????????


----------



## stacklifehydraulics




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 11 2009, 05:19 AM~13244633
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: You know the deal darrel we gonna get it crakkin in tulsa.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 11 2009, 05:24 AM~13244691
> *blah blah blah butt hurt just like i thought 1 calling this man a bitch 2 you dont no him 3 calling him my bitch and you are my bitch 4 your not going 2 the midwest 5 you do need me or you would still be the chipper that you are  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 11 2009, 07:04 AM~13245454
> *hahahahaha YOUR A JOKE LIKE THAT LINCOLN!!!got one hopper and you know whats up stsu!!!!!
> *


Tell you what bring your 45 inch cutty and lets do this you told me in vegas you wanted to serve me lets DO THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!if not stop with the talking.


----------



## rookiefromcali




----------



## switches4life

good topic :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life

ttt


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2009, 09:17 PM~13253738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good topic :cheesy:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2009, 11:17 PM~13253738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good topic :cheesy:
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## topless_66

*X4!!!!!!!!* :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life

Y OTRA MAS :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

*Man!!!! *:biggrin: *WEST? MIDWEST?*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 12 2009, 05:00 PM~13262924
> *Man!!!! :biggrin:  WEST? MIDWEST?
> *


 West up homies what it do?????


----------



## switches4life

MIDWEST :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 11 2009, 10:17 PM~13253738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good topic :cheesy:
> *


*
X5*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 13 2009, 02:49 AM~13264563
> *West up homies what it do?????
> *


MIDWEST UP WHAT IT DO without lead.  :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 12 2009, 07:35 PM~13265164
> *MIDWEST UP WHAT IT DO without lead.   :biggrin:
> *



THE WEST IS IN THE HOUSE WHAT IT DO MY BOYS WITH LEAD :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 13 2009, 03:44 AM~13265297
> *THE WEST IS IN THE HOUSE WHAT IT DO MY BOYS WITH LEAD  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I like your style homie(I got wieght Fuck it) :biggrin: I got your message,i know whats up.  Hope you puttin in work. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 12 2009, 08:35 PM~13265164
> *MIDWEST UP WHAT IT DO without lead.   :biggrin:
> *


 i told you i dont fuck wit that but dont hate on the ****** that do stop talkin about it go get you some :twak: :twak: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 5 2009, 11:26 PM~13197251
> *Can't wait to see who on here that has been talking shit is real and who is fake.This is gonna be big for lowriding out here and thats what i'm really trying to do here.
> *


NOT TO BURST YOUR BUBLE BUT IT HAS BEEN DONE BEFORE BRO. SOME WILL SHOW OTHERS WILL COWARD OUT. THATS JUST HOW THE DICE ROLES. BEEN THERE DONE THAT. GOT BORED OF ALL THE BS AND SOLD MY # 1 HOPPER. SO GOOD LUCK WITH IT HOM IE. MID WEST WILL NEVER GET ANY KNIDA LOVE. WE JUST ON TOP AND FUCK EVERYONE ELS. I ALWAYS SAID TO EACH THERE OWN BRING IT MOTHER FUCKERS LOL. GOD BLESS FOOLS, KIT HOMIE.man bro just back up your promising.make sure you have the line ready to burst.I will try to make it cus this sounds like a nice face off even though it is the boarder of the mid west.


----------



## VENOM65

*IRVING CUSTOMZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. TEXAS MUUTHAFUCKA THATS WHERE I STAY. *


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 12 2009, 07:49 PM~13264563
> *West up homies what it do?????
> *


WHAT IT IS SWITCHMAN???


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 12 2009, 11:58 PM~13267371
> *NOT TO BURST YOUR BUBLE BUT IT HAS BEEN DONE BEFORE BRO. SOME WILL SHOW OTHERS WILL COWARD OUT. THATS JUST HOW THE DICE ROLES. BEEN THERE DONE THAT. GOT BORED OF ALL THE BS AND SOLD MY # 1 HOPPER. SO GOOD LUCK WITH IT HOM IE.   MID WEST WILL NEVER GET ANY KNIDA LOVE.  WE JUST ON TOP AND FUCK EVERYONE ELS. I ALWAYS SAID TO EACH THERE OWN BRING IT MOTHER FUCKERS LOL. GOD BLESS FOOLS, KIT HOMIE.man bro just back up your promising.make sure you have the line ready to burst.I will try to make it cus this sounds like a nice face off even though it is the boarder of the mid west.
> *



MAN! I know I show the midwest a lot of love!!!!! And this shit right here will be on video and the best side will get there credit !!!! So hope to see ya there!


----------



## ROLL'N

MAN! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JERRY FROM INDIVIDUALS! HE CAME UP WITH A CHALLENGE AND THAT IS THE INDIVIDUALS ARE PUTTING UP 2 GRAND FOR THE HOP IS THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST UP FOR PUTTING UP 2000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE HOP WINNING COAST TAKES ALL!! POST UP IF YOU GUYS ARE UP FOR IT!!!!!!


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 13 2009, 04:58 PM~13273838
> *MAN! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JERRY FROM INDIVIDUALS! HE CAME UP WITH A CHALLENGE AND THAT IS THE INDIVIDUALS ARE PUTTING UP 2 GRAND FOR THE HOP IS THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST UP FOR PUTTING UP 2000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE HOP WINNING COAST TAKES ALL!! POST UP IF YOU GUYS ARE UP FOR IT!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 13 2009, 11:58 PM~13273838
> *MAN! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JERRY FROM INDIVIDUALS! HE CAME UP WITH A CHALLENGE AND THAT IS THE INDIVIDUALS ARE PUTTING UP 2 GRAND FOR THE HOP IS THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST UP FOR PUTTING UP 2000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE HOP WINNING COAST TAKES ALL!! POST UP IF YOU GUYS ARE UP FOR IT!!!!!!
> *


I got 5 on it. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 13 2009, 11:17 AM~13270923
> *IRVING CUSTOMZ WILL BE IN THE HOUSE. TEXAS  MUUTHAFUCKA THATS WHERE I STAY.
> *


 But nobody ask you where you was from???????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 13 2009, 04:58 PM~13273838
> *MAN! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JERRY FROM INDIVIDUALS! HE CAME UP WITH A CHALLENGE AND THAT IS THE INDIVIDUALS ARE PUTTING UP 2 GRAND FOR THE HOP IS THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST UP FOR PUTTING UP 2000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE HOP WINNING COAST TAKES ALL!! POST UP IF YOU GUYS ARE UP FOR IT!!!!!!
> *


 I'm WIT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 13 2009, 04:58 PM~13273838
> *MAN! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JERRY FROM INDIVIDUALS! HE CAME UP WITH A CHALLENGE AND THAT IS THE INDIVIDUALS ARE PUTTING UP 2 GRAND FOR THE HOP IS THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST UP FOR PUTTING UP 2000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE HOP WINNING COAST TAKES ALL!! POST UP IF YOU GUYS ARE UP FOR IT!!!!!!
> *


 I'm WIT THAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 13 2009, 05:58 PM~13273838
> *MAN! I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH JERRY FROM INDIVIDUALS! HE CAME UP WITH A CHALLENGE AND THAT IS THE INDIVIDUALS ARE PUTTING UP 2 GRAND FOR THE HOP IS THE MIDWEST AND WEST COAST UP FOR PUTTING UP 2000.00 DOLLARS FOR THE HOP WINNING COAST TAKES ALL!! POST UP IF YOU GUYS ARE UP FOR IT!!!!!!
> *


It's a great show with a shit load of quality rides, you should really film some of the rides parked to. i know alot of people would buy more copies if their ride was on it.  All hop footage is great but gets old after watching 45 minutes of it constantly.

TULSA '09 MIDWEST


----------



## REPENTANCE

Sup wit it big switch! C u at the show today brotha!


----------



## lilrobb

its goin down in tulsa boys


----------



## big nuts

:uh:


----------



## Lac-of-Respect

:ugh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Mar 16 2009, 02:50 AM~13289540
> *:uh:
> *


Car Club: FUCK THAT NEVER AGAIN!!!
   
:tears: :tears: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 13 2009, 06:58 AM~13267371
> *NOT TO BURST YOUR BUBLE BUT IT HAS BEEN DONE BEFORE BRO. SOME WILL SHOW OTHERS WILL COWARD OUT. THATS JUST HOW THE DICE ROLES. BEEN THERE DONE THAT. GOT BORED OF ALL THE BS AND SOLD MY # 1 HOPPER. SO GOOD LUCK WITH IT HOM IE. MID WEST WILL NEVER GET ANY KNIDA LOVE. WE JUST ON TOP AND FUCK EVERYONE ELS. I ALWAYS SAID TO EACH THERE OWN BRING IT MOTHER FUCKERS LOL. GOD BLESS FOOLS, KIT HOMIE.man bro just back up your promising.make sure you have the line ready to burst.I will try to make it cus this sounds like a nice face off even though it is the boarder of the mid west.
> *


I know we don't get the love like we should but come on bro keep it real we don't ride like the westcoast out here.And thats just a fact these homie's hop every weekend no one out here does that we hop at shows.And yes we have alot of nice rides out the midwest but they have way more out there.And no i don't think it's ever been done before where the midwest really showed up deep agianst the westcoast untill now.So all the midwest show up or shut up thats what i'm saying. :0 :0 :0


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## PIGEON

:0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 14 2009, 07:11 PM~13282209
> *But nobody ask you where you was from???????
> *




BUT I TOLD U SO DEAL WITH IT SUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 15 2009, 11:18 PM~13291760
> *BUT I TOLD U SO DEAL WITH IT SUCKA!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 A HOMIE DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE OR WHERE YOU FROM JUST PULL THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Mar 16 2009, 04:29 AM~13290762
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Don't forget the west's #11 my leaded up gas tank fell off. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 16 2009, 02:49 AM~13292599
> *Don't forget the west's #11  my leaded up gas tank fell off. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 TANK OR NO TANK YOU ANT GOT SHIT TO FUCK WIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 15 2009, 11:52 PM~13292001
> *A HOMIE DON'T GIVE A FUCK WHO YOU ARE OR WHERE YOU FROM JUST PULL THE FUCK UP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




*:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: u r a very angry person, what the hell is your problem. relax vato your gonna get a headache. *


----------



## switches4life

ttt 4 this bad ass muthafucking topic :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 16 2009, 04:19 PM~13294073
> *TANK OR NO TANK YOU ANT GOT SHIT TO FUCK WIT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You are right about that shit we Have nothing like that bullshit out here. :0 :0 :0 Winning like that ain't no real win.  In my book.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 16 2009, 04:42 PM~13294245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u r a very angry person, what the hell is your problem. relax vato your gonna get a headache.
> *


x2 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 16 2009, 10:42 AM~13294245
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: u r a very angry person, what the hell is your problem. relax vato your gonna get a headache.
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 16 2009, 08:25 PM~13300047
> *You are right about that shit we Have nothing like that bullshit out here. :0  :0  :0 Winning like that ain't no real win.  In my book.
> *



:werd: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 16 2009, 08:42 PM~13300280
> *X3 :biggrin:
> *


 X 4 NEXT!!!!!!


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 16 2009, 10:03 PM~13300559
> *X 4 NEXT!!!!!!
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 16 2009, 08:25 PM~13300047
> *You are right about that shit we Have nothing like that bullshit out here. :0  :0  :0 Winning like that ain't no real win.  In my book.
> *


 Well I guess you will nava win!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 17 2009, 04:09 AM~13300646
> *Well I guess you will nava win!!!!!!
> *


Not like that,i can promise you that. What you mean you even told me YOU don't get down like that either or do you? :0


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 16 2009, 08:25 PM~13300047
> *You are right about that shit we Have nothing like that bullshit out here. :0  :0  :0 Winning like that ain't no real win.  In my book.
> *



WELL WE CAN ALL SEE WHO THE MIDWEST CHEERLEADER IS MAN YOU SURE DO TALK A GOOD ONE ON THE COMPUTER WELL SEE WHEN WE GET THERE CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM MOST HATED TO MOST ANNOYING :yes:


----------



## mister x

if we all have lead and junk why da fuck u midwest fucks want us to go so bad since this topic started nothin but , crying about bumpers, lead, junk, paint, chrome , our hoppers aint all we got, a million excuses and its still about 2 months away, should we go or not let be known or shut the fuck up. only bitches care about wut a mans car looks like u guys choosen :thumbsdown:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Mar 16 2009, 09:24 PM~13301471
> *WELL WE CAN ALL SEE WHO THE MIDWEST CHEERLEADER IS MAN YOU SURE DO TALK A GOOD ONE ON THE COMPUTER WELL SEE WHEN WE GET THERE CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM MOST HATED TO MOST ANNOYING :yes:
> *


 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 16 2009, 09:32 PM~13300904
> *Not like that,i can promise you that.
> *


 ALL SHIT!! LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY IN FOR IT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 16 2009, 09:03 PM~13300559
> *X 4 NEXT!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG I FROM AZ_@Mar 17 2009, 05:24 AM~13301471
> *WELL WE CAN ALL SEE WHO THE MIDWEST CHEERLEADER IS MAN YOU SURE DO TALK A GOOD ONE ON THE COMPUTER WELL SEE WHEN WE GET THERE CHANGE YOUR NAME FROM MOST HATED TO MOST ANNOYING :yes:
> *


Cheeleader No,i'll probably be one of the only midwest guys there hoppin.And don't take it wrong bro the cutty is bad ass,but we never knew shit was like that out there,kinda takes away from the whole point of hopping(just what i think)I'll be there and i'm gonna have a blast seeing all the cars hoppin i love this shit,and i'm not cheering for shit, hell i'm helping make your tulsa chapters show even better man.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 17 2009, 05:58 AM~13301767
> *ALL SHIT!! LOOKS LIKE SOMEBODY IN FOR IT!!!!!!!!!
> *


Don't start or i'll have to make alittle road trip and break off your old lincoln. :0 :0 I hear it's close to me now.


----------



## droptopt-bird

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 02:20 PM~13306119
> *Don't start or i'll have to make alittle road trip and break off your old lincoln. :0  :0 I hear it's close to me now.
> *


 :0


----------



## beachcity

i want to play.....
can i come :biggrin:


----------



## beachcity

im only semi retired ill come out for that 
ohhhh i do have something new in case you where wondering :twak: :twak: you feel me 
west coast baby


----------



## beachcity

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 16 2009, 10:43 PM~13301657
> *if we all have lead and junk why da fuck u midwest fucks want us to go so bad since this topic started nothin but ,  crying about bumpers, lead, junk, paint, chrome , our hoppers aint all we got,  a million excuses and its still about 2 months away, should we go or not let be known or shut the fuck up. only bitches care about wut a mans car looks like u guys choosen :thumbsdown:
> *


thats whats up :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 01:20 PM~13306119
> *Don't start or i'll have to make alittle road trip and break off your old lincoln. :0  :0 I hear it's close to me now.
> *


 Make one and come BREAK ME OF!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by beachcity+Mar 17 2009, 10:31 PM~13307439-->
> 
> 
> 
> i want to play.....
> can i come  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bring it beach city dream team don't back away from No one.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 17 2009, 11:44 PM~13308007
> *Make one and come BREAK ME OF!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Nah i'll wait for tulsa homie but keep calling me i love this shit. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:And big john man i got mad respect for you bro We brothers 4 life MAJESTICS ALWAYS running this hopp shit.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 2 2009, 09:17 PM~13159244
> *Yea 48 in you can have one!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 04:25 AM~13311168
> *:biggrin:
> *


Ha ha what up bro you buy another car?Now you BIG I??????????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 09:27 PM~13311197
> *Ha ha what up bro you buy another car?Now you BIG I??????????? :0  :biggrin:
> *


you know this man (yeah was a free agent for a minute )heading towards az this week to bring another back also ,let me do this right the non violent way and say it like this ill hop any double street and any single street you got  to start this shit off the right way :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 01:20 PM~13306119
> *Don't start or i'll have to make alittle road trip and break off your old lincoln. :0  :0 I hear it's close to me now.
> *


with what :biggrin: not the lil homeboys regal???? or the red cutty , or the big guys lincoln,or anybuddy you got down here :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 09:24 PM~13311160
> *Bring it beach city dream team don't back away from No one.
> 
> Nah i'll wait for tulsa homie but keep calling me i love this shit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:And big john man i got mad respect for you bro We brothers 4 life MAJESTICS ALWAYS running this hopp shit.
> *


 You run what? Your mouth ?? Cuzz you talk good I wood hope yea car work good be cuzz I'm go get that ass good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 09:24 PM~13311160
> *Bring it beach city dream team don't back away from No one.
> 
> Nah i'll wait for tulsa homie but keep calling me i love this shit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:And big john man i got mad respect for you bro We brothers 4 life MAJESTICS ALWAYS running this hopp shit.
> *


 You run what? Your mouth ?? Cuzz you talk good I wood hope yea car work good be cuzz I'm go get that ass good!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 17 2009, 10:20 PM~13311935
> *You run what? Your mouth ?? Cuzz you talk good I wood hope yea car work good be cuzz I'm go get that ass good!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


what up switch ware the caddi killa at /  aint seen him on here yet ,


----------



## beachcity

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 17 2009, 09:24 PM~13311160
> *Bring it beach city dream team don't back away from No one.
> 
> Nah i'll wait for tulsa homie but keep calling me i love this shit. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:And big john man i got mad respect for you bro We brothers 4 life MAJESTICS ALWAYS running this hopp shit.
> *


first of all the dream team is todd, nene ,ron, etc. make your own team cuz for this event im rollin with the actual dream team.
wannabe :biggrin: 
west coast on that ass


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 18 2009, 06:22 AM~13313522
> *first of all the dream team is todd, nene ,ron, etc. make your own team cuz for this event im rollin with the actual dream team.
> wannabe  :biggrin:
> west coast on that ass
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 05:41 AM~13313375
> *what up switch ware the caddi killa at /   aint seen him on here yet ,
> *


 He no what's up.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 18 2009, 06:49 AM~13313653
> *He no what's up.
> *


yup will see how much shit they got to say when they get out of WORK today , you know what fuck it i aint keeping my mouth shut :biggrin: them fools know i got the 2 hottest street rides sitting about 10 feet from me in the garage both cali cars i dont give a fuck if i bought them or not , there here to get that money and bust some big egos :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so let me get back to my babysitting job :roflmao: and ill see what kinda BS is on here later


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 06:53 AM~13313675
> *yup will see how much shit they got to say when they get out of WORK today , you know what fuck it i aint keeping my mouth shut  :biggrin:
> *


. 
That's right fuckum!!!!!!! Like cube sead THIS SHIT STARTED IN THE. ((WEST))


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 18 2009, 06:59 AM~13313702
> *.
> That's right fuckum!!!!!!!  Like cube sead THIS SHIT STARED IN THE. ((WEST))
> *


thats right ive been in the mid west here for 3yrs now and i still aint forgot about ware this shit started
:thumbsup:


----------



## VENOM65

*WOW, THIS THEAD IS AWESOME*


----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 17 2009, 02:40 PM~13307524
> *thats whats up :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


wut up big dawg


----------



## beachcity

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 18 2009, 12:49 PM~13316436
> *wut up big dawg
> *


sup sir 
these dudes must of forgot we cross county line and go into different state just cuz we can :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 18 2009, 01:22 PM~13313522
> *first of all the dream team is todd, nene ,ron, etc. make your own team cuz for this event im rollin with the actual dream team.
> wannabe  :biggrin:
> west coast on that ass
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Well call todd,nene,ron they'll tell you if we are or not. :0 Havn't seen you guys around since the dream team busted you all's asses. :0 why you rollin with them ?sounds like you the wanna be.


----------



## beachcity

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 17 2009, 10:20 PM~13311935
> *You run what? Your mouth ?? Cuzz you talk good I wood hope yea car work good be cuzz I'm go get that ass good!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


sup sir


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 18 2009, 11:54 AM~13316463
> *sup sir
> these dudes must of forgot we cross county line and go into different state just cuz we can  :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: yessir


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+Mar 18 2009, 01:44 PM~13313632-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 01:53 PM~13313675
> *yup will see how much shit they got to say when they get out of WORK today , you know what fuck it i aint keeping my mouth shut  :biggrin: them fools know i got the 2  hottest street rides sitting about 10 feet from me in the garage both cali cars  i dont give a fuck if i bought them or not , there here to get that money and bust some big egos  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: so let me get back to my babysitting job :roflmao: and ill see what kinda BS is on here  later
> *


Bought another car larry. :roflmao: :roflmao: And the 2 hottest cars. :roflmao: :roflmao: dereck said it barely left the ground maybe you'll need to fly switchman up to hit it for you like i had too. :roflmao: 









:roflmao: Still trying to SWITCHMANS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What club you gonna jump to after the I??????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## beachcity

> :roflmao: :roflmao: Well call todd,nene,ron they'll tell you if we are or not. :0 Havn't seen you guys around since the dream team busted you all's asses. :0 why you rollin with them ?sounds like you the wanna be.
> [/qu
> you talk a good one sir :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 04:50 AM~13311504
> *you know this man (yeah was a free agent for a minute )heading towards az this week to bring another back also ,let me do this right  the non violent way and say it like this ill hop any double street and any single street you got    to start this shit off the right way :biggrin:
> *


Any time dogg,and you call the regal street all that wieght you put in it to hop the same as we made it hopp without weight. :uh: And it's falling apart.It's a good thing you can always go buy another one or else you wouldn't have none.


----------



## beachcity

i hope that aint the car your trying to hop :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> :roflmao: :roflmao: Well call todd,nene,ron they'll tell you if we are or not. :0 Havn't seen you guys around since the dream team busted you all's asses. :0 why you rollin with them ?sounds like you the wanna be.
> [/qu
> you talk a good one sir :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> 
> 
> Thakyou :biggrin: I'm just glad it looks like this is gonna be big,come on down homie the more hoppers the better.
Click to expand...


----------



## beachcity

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13316639
> *Thakyou :biggrin: I'm just glad it looks like this is gonna be big,come on down homie the more hoppers the better.
> *


yep you going to bring me out of retirement
i was enjoying it :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by beachcity_@Mar 18 2009, 08:27 PM~13316731
> *yep you going to bring me out of retirement
> i was enjoying it  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: from what i hear i'm motivating alot of people out there. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 01:17 PM~13316639
> *Thakyou :biggrin: I'm just glad it looks like this is gonna be big,come on down homie the more hoppers the better.
> *




ALL I KNOW IS THAT IM GONNA BE AT THE ENTRANCE OF THE PARK. CUZ WHEN THE SHOOTING STARTS IM OUT THAT BITCH. YOU GUYS ARE TAKING IT TO FAR WITH ALL THIS FUCK THEM THIS AND FUCK THEM THAT. YALL ARE GONNA SCARE PEOPLE OFF WITH THAT SHIT. YEA I TALK SOME SHIT BUT YALL ARE OVER DOING IT. JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIES. DONT MEAN NO DISRESPECT SO DONT GET OFFENDED.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 08:59 PM~13316967
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT IM GONNA BE AT THE ENTRANCE OF THE PARK. CUZ WHEN THE SHOOTING STARTS IM OUT THAT BITCH. YOU GUYS ARE TAKING IT TO FAR WITH ALL THIS FUCK THEM THIS AND FUCK THEM THAT. YALL ARE GONNA SCARE PEOPLE OFF WITH THAT SHIT. YEA I TALK SOME SHIT BUT YALL ARE OVER DOING IT. JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIES. DONT MEAN NO DISRESPECT SO DONT GET OFFENDED.
> *


I have never said fuck no one this is about hopping to me it ain't personal at all,and the real hoppers like darrell switchman all fill the same way.i've been talking trash back and forth with them everyday.but we are also cool it's just part of the game.We'll be kicking it at the show eating and drinking together,no matter who wins or loses.it's the people that aren't really even involved and can't take it that are talking that dumb shit.but i agree people will not want to come if they think there is gonna be bullshit.


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 11 2009, 07:57 AM~13246772
> *HERES A PIC FOR THE INDIVIDUALS. I LIKE THIS CAR AND CANT WAIT TO SEE IT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any more pics of this car tha mo fo is clean :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 01:08 PM~13316575
> *Bought another car larry. :roflmao:  :roflmao: And the 2 hottest cars. :roflmao:  :roflmao: dereck said it barely left the ground maybe you'll need to fly switchman up to hit it for you like i had too. :roflmao:  :roflmao: Still trying to SWITCHMANS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What club you gonna jump to after the I??????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 no i left that that club cause of how you was running shit and you was getting embarrasing, talking all that shit and i found out you aint got nothing to talk shit wit , and i dont need no one to hit my switch home boy , i tought my self cause you couldnt help me out wit when i was wit you guys even offered to pay your little ass to teach me but your big head knew i wasnt gonna wait till you was ready ,and shit me jump another club? fool you just funny ,the homies i met from the Big I were some down ass guys and opened my eyes to all your little bullshit, yeah the hottest street hoppers ,  and here we go again (hey switch you hearing this little guy starting shit about me buying my way in :biggrin: and at least i buy my shit cash money and dont over charge my own members so that i can have shit :0 :0 :0 :0 
NEXT :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 02:05 PM~13317033
> *I have never said fuck no one this is about hopping to me it ain't personal at all,and the real hoppers like darrell switchman all fill the same way.i've been talking trash back and forth with them everyday.but we are also cool it's just part of the game.We'll be kicking it at the show eating and drinking together,no matter who wins or loses.it's the people that aren't really even involved and can't take it that are talking that dumb shit.but i agree people will not want to come if they think there is gonna be bullshit.
> *




ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE I KNOW THE WHOLE SHIT TALKIN WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPIN IS PART OF IT. I WILL BE THERE TO DRINKING AND EATING WITH YALL HOMIE. I CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE GUYS SO I CAN PUT A FACE WITH THE SCREEN NAME. I'LL BE THERE COUNT ON THAT HOMIE


----------



## SHOELACES

hope it's not as hot as it was last year (weather)


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Mar 18 2009, 02:12 PM~13317103
> *any more pics of this car tha mo fo is clean :thumbsup:
> *




I THINK I FOUND THAT PIC ON THE LRM ARIZONA CAR SHOW THREAD. THAT WAS THE ONLY ONE I THINK. I'LL CHECK THOUGH


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 18 2009, 02:24 PM~13317206
> *hope it's not as hot as it was last year (weather)
> *




DIDNT GO LAST YEAR, BUT THE YEAR I DID GO IT WAS A HOT AS FUCK.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 01:08 PM~13316575
> *Bought another car larry. :roflmao:  :roflmao: And the 2 hottest cars. :roflmao:  :roflmao: dereck said it barely left the ground maybe you'll need to fly switchman up to hit it for you like i had too. :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao: Still trying to SWITCHMANS CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!What club you gonna jump to after the I??????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you liked hitting that switch on that regal you probably wish you had some thing that hit like that  keep saving your pennies and one day youll have one ,wasnt that the only car that took a win for you I say you cause you think its all about you
:roflmaoh yeah i dont know what dereck said about the car but the bitch smashes bumper send your pres or brown sugar down the street and ill give them a demo ,oh by the way we re did you and your bros bullshit :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP SWITCHMAN :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 09:15 PM~13317134
> *no i left that that club cause of how you was running shit and you was getting embarrasing, talking all that shit and i found out you aint got nothing to talk shit wit  , and i dont need no one to hit my switch home boy , i tought my self  cause you couldnt help me out wit when i was wit you guys even offered to pay your little ass to teach me but your big head knew i wasnt gonna wait till you was ready ,and shit me jump another club? fool you just funny ,the homies i met from the Big I  were some down ass guys and  opened my eyes to all your little bullshit, yeah the hottest street hoppers ,   and here we go again (hey switch you hearing this little guy starting shit about me buying my way in  :biggrin: and at least i buy my shit cash money and dont over charge my own members so that i can have shit  :0  :0  :0  :0
> NEXT :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Talking all what shit?Everyone pays there dues and you had a problem with that thats why we kicked you out  ,switchman he's your problem now you'll find out soon enough. I'm sure you got paid though(for your ride)good for you. :biggrin: And they Opened your eyes?everyone in our club saw threw your bull bro ,i'm glad your happy for now,i know we are all happy your gone. :0Any time you want to hopp larry you know were we are,and you talking about us over charging if plain funny coming from you who paid over 10 g's for a car that didn't even have a full frame wrapp,and you probably did it agian you'll never learn.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 09:21 PM~13317185
> *ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE I KNOW THE WHOLE SHIT TALKIN WHEN IT COMES TO HOPPIN IS PART OF IT. I WILL BE THERE TO DRINKING AND EATING WITH YALL HOMIE. I CANT WAIT TO MEET ALL THE GUYS SO I CAN PUT A FACE WITH THE SCREEN NAME. I'LL BE THERE COUNT ON THAT HOMIE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 09:25 PM~13317217
> *you liked hitting that switch  on that regal  you probably wish you had some thing that hit like that    keep saving your pennies and one day youll have one ,wasnt that the only car that took a win for you I say you cause you think its all about you
> :roflmao:
> *


We made it hit like that i say we because without us it wasn't doing shit for you.JERRYS REGAL just holla we'll get it working for ya agian.  Oh and ps my's been hitting like that for years way back before you even wanted to be a lowrider.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 02:28 PM~13317239
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Talking all what shit?Everyone pays there dues and you had a problem with that thats why we kicked you out  ,switchman he's your problem now  you'll find out soon enough. I'm sure you got paid though(for your ride)good for you. :biggrin: And they Opened your eyes?everyone in our club saw threw your bull bro ,i'm glad your happy for now,i know we are all happy your gone. :0Any time you want to hopp larry you know were we are,and you talking about us over charging if plain funny coming from you who paid over 10 g's for a car that didn't even have a full frame wrapp,and you probably did it agian you'll never learn.
> *


you kicked me out haha you got ass hurt cause fool i quit that shit and me not paying dues shit your funny you wanna start putting lies me not paying dues :roflmao: :roflmao: i aint hurtting for money fool never will cause I know how to handel my buisness :biggrin: you just mad cause you told me to give you 200 dollors for another rider to go to vegas and i told you and your pres i wasnt gonna be told to give anyone shit if you couldnt afford to go then dont go ok son :biggrin: its like talking to a kid


----------



## droptopt-bird




----------



## caddyman93

:burn:


----------



## droptopt-bird

sup venom


----------



## SHOELACES

just in case someone forgot when it is!! :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

OH SHIT THE TOPIC IS HOT :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## droptopt-bird

sup shoestrangs


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Mar 18 2009, 02:48 PM~13317401
> *sup venom
> *




WASSUP TUCKER CONNOR, HEY WE NEED TO GET THE CADDY READY FOR THIS PICNIC SO WE CAN SMASH ON SWITCHMAN. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## droptopt-bird

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 03:48 PM~13317406
> *OH SHIT THE TOPIC IS HOT  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


i belive it gonna be a good show


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 02:50 PM~13317419
> *WASSUP TUCKER CONNOR, HEY WE NEED TO GET THE CADDY READY FOR THIS PICNIC SO WE CAN SMASH ON SWITCHMAN.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



JUST TRIPPIN SWITCH DONT GET MAD NOW,


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by droptopt-bird_@Mar 18 2009, 03:49 PM~13317414
> *sup shoestrangs
> *


whats up ryan


----------



## SHOELACES




----------



## VENOM65

WHERE THE HELL DID EVERYONE GO. :0 :0


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 02:55 PM~13317470
> *WHERE THE HELL DID EVERYONE GO.  :0  :0
> *


BREAK TIME EVERY 1 GO GET A COLD 1 :wave:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Mar 18 2009, 03:00 PM~13317513
> *BREAK TIME EVERY 1 GO GET A COLD 1 :wave:
> *



THANKS BOSS, GONNA GO GET ME ONE RIGHT NOW. :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 06:41 AM~13313375
> *what up switch ware the caddi killa at /   aint seen him on here yet ,
> *


Sorry for the slow response that you knew was comin! :uh: I WORK everyday im a busy guy. I dont have time nor the desire to travel down to Arkansas for a hop with a dude I have never met! Since you got so much free time and money though Im gonna go ahead and invite you up for that hop you are askin for. The place STL the time EASTER SUNDAY bring that pretty lil lincoln from the WEST. We can look at it as a little Tulsa appetizer! :0 Ive been waitin to hit the same parking lot as that lincoln for a couple years now. Dont care where it came from or who built it as long as YOUR ON YOUR OWN SWITCH :cheesy: Let the summer games begin ITS OFFICIAL :0 PM me for directions the LOU is poppin on easter it will be worth the trip


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 09:43 PM~13317354
> *you kicked me out haha you got ass hurt cause fool i quit that shit  and me not paying dues shit your funny  you wanna start putting lies  me not paying dues  :roflmao:  :roflmao: i aint hurtting for money fool  never will cause  I know how to handel my buisness  :biggrin:  you just mad cause you told me to give you 200 dollors for another  rider to go to vegas  and i told you and your pres i wasnt gonna be told to give anyone shit if you couldnt afford to go then dont go  ok son  :biggrin: its like talking to a kid
> *


Truth hurts bro every member kicked in money for the club as a whole to go rep in vegas but sence you couldn't go you wasn't done for it ,you just put yourself on blast,what you gonna do when your new club asks for something tell them fuck off like you did us?Think about it.And you know how to handle your business?What business your wifes business? :uh: don't trip larry i know you want to be known and be on a video well i'm gonna give you your chanse over and over at everyshow your at so you better go buy another car thats alot higher then SWITCHMANS LINCOLN.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 03:50 PM~13317928
> *Truth hurts bro every member kicked in money for the club as a whole to go rep in vegas but sence you couldn't go  you wasn't done for it ,you just put yourself on blast,what you gonna do when your new club asks for something tell them fuck off like you did us?Think about it.And you know how to handle your business?What business your wifes business? :uh: don't trip larry i know you want to be known and be on a video well i'm gonna give you your chanse over and over at everyshow your at so you better go buy another car thats alot higher then SWITCHMANS LINCOLN.
> *




WOW :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2009, 10:47 PM~13317904
> *Sorry for the slow response that you knew was comin! :uh:  I WORK everyday im a busy guy. I dont have time nor the desire to travel down to Arkansas for a hop with a dude I have never met! Since you got so much free time and money though Im gonna go ahead and invite you up for that hop you are askin for. The place STL the time EASTER SUNDAY bring that pretty lil lincoln from the DAMN YOU JUST GOT YOUR FIRST CHALLENGE LARRY sence you waste all this money on trying to be in the game the thing to do here would be roll to stl and prove yourself.Hell you even have time to fly switchman out to work on it for you.
> :roflmao: Dan don't hold your breath this dude ain't gonna travel he ain't no hopper just trying to ack like one. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13317954
> *WOW  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


You know the real homie you seen us drive 8 hours just to hopp have you ever seen this guy anywhere hopping except his own front yard by himself??????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## THE ONE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 05:58 PM~13318007
> *You know the real homie you seen us drive 8 hours just to hopp have you ever seen this guy anywhere hopping except his own front yard by himself??????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 03:58 PM~13318007
> *You know the real homie you seen us drive 8 hours just to hopp have you ever seen this guy anywhere hopping except his own front yard by himself??????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *




I DONT KNOW THE GUY, SO I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO I HAVE NOT SEEN HIM ANYWHERE :biggrin: . AND YES YOU GUYS DID DRIVE 8 HRS TO HOP WITH US HERE IN D-TOWN. AND WE PUT ON A SHOW FOR EVERYONE TOO. CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 02:51 PM~13317426
> *JUST TRIPPIN SWITCH DONT GET MAD NOW,
> *


 get mad at what ??????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2009, 03:47 PM~13317904
> *Sorry for the slow response that you knew was comin! :uh:  I WORK everyday im a busy guy. I dont have time nor the desire to travel down to Arkansas for a hop with a dude I have never met! Since you got so much free time and money though Im gonna go ahead and invite you up for that hop you are askin for. The place STL the time EASTER SUNDAY bring that pretty lil lincoln from the WEST. We can look at it as a little Tulsa appetizer!  :0  Ive been waitin to hit the same parking lot as that lincoln for a couple years now. Dont care where it came from or who built it as long as YOUR ON YOUR OWN SWITCH  :cheesy: Let the summer games begin ITS OFFICIAL  :0 PM me for directions the LOU is poppin on easter it will be worth the trip
> *


a dan you got that!!and no im go hit the switch on this one and yes i built it and you cant fuck wit it so you got that so wait tell tulsa thats win you can get a bar of that so get it working be cuzz im go get in yo ass........ :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: ps its calld power something you dont no about :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 03:50 PM~13317928
> *Truth hurts bro every member kicked in money for the club as a whole to go rep in vegas but sence you couldn't go  you wasn't done for it ,you just put yourself on blast,what you gonna do when your new club asks for something tell them fuck off like you did us?Think about it.And you know how to handle your business?What business your wifes business? :uh: don't trip larry i know you want to be known and be on a video well i'm gonna give you your chanse over and over at everyshow your at so you better go buy another car thats alot higher then SWITCHMANS LINCOLN.
> *


 some body is hateing :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 02:50 PM~13317419
> *WASSUP TUCKER CONNOR, HEY WE NEED TO GET THE CADDY READY FOR THIS PICNIC SO WE CAN SMASH ON SWITCHMAN.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 come on smash me!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 11:04 PM~13318048
> *I DONT KNOW THE GUY, SO I WOULD HAVE TO SAY NO I HAVE NOT SEEN HIM ANYWHERE  :biggrin: . AND YES YOU GUYS DID DRIVE 8 HRS TO HOP WITH US HERE IN D-TOWN. AND WE PUT ON A SHOW FOR EVERYONE TOO. CANT WAIT TO DO IT AGAIN
> *


thats the point i was making. :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 18 2009, 04:28 PM~13318230
> *come on smash me!!!!!!!!!! :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :nono:
> *




I KNEW U WOULD FIND IT. THATS WHY I SAID DONT GET MAD BUT I GUESS IT DIDNT WORK CUZ NOW YOUR KICKING ME. AINT THAT A BITCH.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 04:36 PM~13318293
> *I KNEW U WOULD FIND IT. THATS WHY I SAID DONT GET MAD BUT I GUESS IT DIDNT WORK CUZ NOW YOUR KICKING ME. AINT THAT A BITCH.
> *


say no more i got you :nicoderm: :nicoderm: mad for what.....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 04:34 PM~13318280
> *thats the point i was making. :biggrin:
> *


 well you no me :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 18 2009, 11:25 PM~13318213
> *some body is hateing :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: No hating bro just the truth sometimes it hurts. This INDIVIDUAL is gonna make your whole club look bad,don't say i didn't warn ya.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 02:25 PM~13317221
> *WASSUP SWITCHMAN  :biggrin:
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 18 2009, 05:17 PM~13318151
> *a dan you got that!!and no im go hit the switch on this one and yes i built it and you cant fuck wit it so you got that so wait tell tulsa thats win you can get a bar of that so get it working be cuzz im go get in yo ass........ :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm: ps its calld power something you dont no about :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


I have watched several videos and seen several pics of your lincoln at its best it still amazes me that you think it can fux with mine :roflmao: And it aint yours anymore but Im gonna get a hop with it one way or another and I will WIN! Not a maybe  You seen my car last summer on the ONE lucky day out of 3 years that it wasnt workin (and it was still one of the hottest singles at the show) so I dont wanna here about the POWER chit! So wheres the new owner I look forward to seeing it EASTER SUNDAY!!!!! WHY WAIT??????? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2009, 11:57 PM~13318497
> *I have watched several videos and seen several pics of your lincoln at its best it still amazes me that you think it can fux with mine  :roflmao: And it aint yours anymore but Im gonna get a hop with it one way or another and I will WIN! Not a maybe   You seen my car last summer on the  ONE lucky day out of 3 years that it wasnt workin (and it was still one of the hottest singles at the show) so I dont wanna here about the POWER chit! So wheres the WHY WAIT???????  :0
> *


Dan i don't think switch is gonna let the new owner hopp you they scared. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 02:48 PM~13317406
> *OH SHIT THE TOPIC IS HOT  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


X20000, :cheesy: , I'M GOING TO THIS PICNIC NO MATTER WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 06:16 PM~13318721
> *Dan i don't think switch is gonna let the new owner hopp you they scared. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


With good reason that car cant fuck with me but they wanted to know where the CADDY KILLA was and they found it. Its allready too late for em to back down now. I wasnt lookin for them I was minding my own business bein quiet for a change  But since they asked were gonna get her out the cage early this summer!!! EASTER SUNDAY STL be thurrrrrrrrrr


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 03:50 PM~13317928
> *Truth hurts bro every member kicked in money for the club as a whole to go rep in vegas but sence you couldn't go  you wasn't done for it ,you just put yourself on blast,what you gonna do when your new club asks for something tell them fuck off like you did us?Think about it.And you know how to handle your business?What business your wifes business? :uh: don't trip larry i know you want to be known and be on a video well i'm gonna give you your chanse over and over at everyshow your at so you better go buy another car thats alot higher then SWITCHMANS LINCOLN.
> *


yeah the word is ask fool not try to punk me in to doing somthing and im gonna do what ever they ask cause im down like that fool and (OUR business) 50-50 fool your married right you schould understand that ,i aint worried about no video for what ,look i aint gonna argue like some punk ass kid look the past is what it is fool get over it just went to show you aint all hi and mighty in my eyes and that hurt huh :tears: (so check it out ILL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU ) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 04:47 PM~13318400
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: No hating bro just the truth sometimes it hurts.
> *


hurts who maybe you your the one wit like 50post regarding me and what i got ,im just a nobody remember  you sure got alot to tell switch about me huh :biggrin: let it go i live in the midwest and your just getting carried away wit what you can do kinda feel for u there buddy kinda) im out fool time to go on my vacation to da big AZ spend some of my wifes $$$$$$$huh :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stevie d

dam this shits getting excited i hope some 1 wants to hop me :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

any word on the official hotel with the deal for the hop?


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 08:19 PM~13319872
> *hurts who  maybe you  your the one wit like 50post regarding me and what i got ,im just a nobody remember    you sure got alot to tell switch about me huh  :biggrin: let it go i live in the midwest and your just getting carried away wit what you can do  kinda feel for  u there buddy  kinda) im out fool time to go on my vacation  to da  big AZ spend some of my wifes $$$$$$$huh  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


So are you gonna bring switchmans old lincoln up for Easter Sunday??? :uh: This is the "Caddy Killa" the guy you were lookin for a couple pages back :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2009, 04:57 PM~13318497
> *I have watched several videos and seen several pics of your lincoln at its best it still amazes me that you think it can fux with mine  :roflmao: And it aint yours anymore but Im gonna get a hop with it one way or another and I will WIN! Not a maybe   You seen my car last summer on the  ONE lucky day out of 3 years that it wasnt workin (and it was still one of the hottest singles at the show) so I dont wanna here about the POWER chit! So wheres the new owner I look forward to seeing it EASTER SUNDAY!!!!! WHY WAIT???????  :0
> *


 Hay homie you got the talking part down pack.save your gas money and come to tulsa and you got that


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2009, 08:28 PM~13320687
> *So are you gonna bring switchmans old lincoln up for Easter Sunday???  :uh: This is the "Caddy Killa" the guy you were lookin for a couple pages back  :wave:
> *


 See you in tulsa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2009, 06:04 PM~13319148
> *With good reason that car cant fuck with me but they wanted to know where the CADDY KILLA was and they found it. Its allready too late for em to back down now. I wasnt lookin for them I was minding my own business bein quiet for a change   But since they asked were gonna get her out the cage early this summer!!! EASTER SUNDAY STL be thurrrrrrrrrr
> *


 GAS MONEY see you in tulsa!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

:scrutinize:


----------



## caddyman93

:rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 19 2009, 01:00 AM~13323293
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Mar 18 2009, 10:10 PM~13321196
> *Hay homie you got the talking part down pack.save your gas money and come to tulsa and you got that
> *


This aint about me and you switchman let your boy answer for himself he was askin about The Caddy Killa!!!!! Now I want to see it Easter Sunday so we can prove once and for all who has the hottest single pump lincoln. No excuses! Im ready! Jump on a plane and come hit the switch for him we can all kick it in STL :cheesy: Lets do this EASTER SUNDAY STL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 19 2009, 08:48 AM~13324747
> *This aint about me and you switchman let your boy answer for himself he was askin about The Caddy Killa!!!!! Now I want to see it Easter Sunday so we can prove once and for all who has the hottest single pump lincoln. No excuses! Im ready! Jump on a plane and come hit the switch for him we can all kick it in STL  :cheesy: Lets do this EASTER SUNDAY STL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 19 2009, 03:48 PM~13324747
> *This aint about me and you switchman let your Jump on a plane and come hit the switch for him we can all kick it in STL  :cheesy: Lets do this EASTER SUNDAY STL!!!!!!!!!!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:Larry won't show up dan switch allready told him he can't hit it untill tulsa. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 19 2009, 02:11 AM~13319772
> *yeah the word is ask  fool not try to punk me in to doing somthing   and im gonna do what ever they ask cause im down like that fool and (OUR business) 50-50 fool  your married right you schould understand that ,i aint worried about no video for what ,look i aint gonna argue like some punk ass kid look the past is what it is fool get over it just went to show you aint all hi and mighty in my eyes and that hurt huh  :tears: (so check it out  ILL SEE YOU WHEN I SEE YOU ) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 19 2009, 02:19 AM~13319872
> *hurts who  maybe you  your the one wit like 50post regarding me and what i got ,im just a nobody remember    you sure got alot to tell switch about me huh  :biggrin: let it go i live in the midwest and your just getting carried away wit what you can do  kinda feel for  u there buddy  kinda) im out fool time to go on my vacation  to da  big AZ spend some of my wifes $$$$$$$huh  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2009, 11:48 AM~13326381
> *looks like your the one talking about how we over charged you :uh: you told him all we did was put the dump from the front to the back for 1500.guess you forgot about re doing your rack so the pumps would fit,and the 4 new motors and the 2 new gears,and all the new fittings and new hoses for that bucket that you paid 10,000 for. :0 And fixing the front of the frame that was ripping apart on both sides. :0 sounds like we fucked you good. :uh: See man this is how you are you can't even tell the truth about shit,But your right switch is a friend so i did warn him about you,but he can do what he wants shit it allready made him some money i ain't mad at him.but remember this you don't have any I back up out here bro we gonna hopp on you all summer,you should have keep your mouth shut. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *



:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

The hottest car ever out of rogers BUILT NOT BOUGHT THATS LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## peter cruz

*West Coast*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2009, 01:59 PM~13327637
> *The hottest car ever out of rogers  BUILT NOT BOUGHT THATS LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



klean  :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by peter cruz_@Mar 19 2009, 09:22 PM~13327857
> *West Coast
> *


MID WEST :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

mid-west homie x 5


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2009, 02:18 PM~13328361
> *MID WEST :biggrin:
> *


PELA :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Mar 19 2009, 03:24 PM~13328422
> *mid-west homie x 5
> *


X6 :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

WASSUP HOMIES WHATS GOIN DOWN.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2009, 01:59 PM~13327637
> *The hottest car ever out of rogers  BUILT NOT BOUGHT THATS LOWRIDING!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


shits tight man ,but its a truck not a car.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Mar 20 2009, 02:59 AM~13331409
> *shits tight man ,but its a truck not a car.
> *


 :uh: Still tightest anything out of rogers ark.And it's always in the car class at hopps.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 19 2009, 03:28 AM~13320687
> *So are you gonna bring switchmans old lincoln up for Easter Sunday???  :uh: This is the "Caddy Killa" the guy you were lookin for a couple pages back  :wave:
> *


No comment i guess dan you win by him being a no show.And he said he's got the hottest single out here. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 19 2009, 05:14 PM~13329010
> *PELA :biggrin:
> *


ENGLES PLESE :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 19 2009, 10:37 PM~13332829
> *ENGLES PLESE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Mar 18 2009, 08:28 PM~13320687
> *So are you gonna bring switchmans old lincoln up for Easter Sunday???  :uh: This is the "Caddy Killa" the guy you were lookin for a couple pages back  :wave:
> *


 :0 :0 hno: hno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 19 2009, 03:18 PM~13328361
> *MID WEST :biggrin:
> *



EAST :biggrin: 

but my car is in the midwest so ill roll with yall hope to be down there in june to rep this side


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 20 2009, 09:29 AM~13335727
> *EAST  :biggrin:
> 
> but my car is in the midwest so ill roll with yall hope to be down there in june to rep this side
> *


  :0


----------



## SHOELACES

here are some pics of last year pics


----------



## switches4life

> here are some pics of last year pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is this car from , west or midwest, i want to hop against it :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

> here are some pics of last year pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is this car from , west or midwest, i want to hop against it :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> midwest K.C.
Click to expand...


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 20 2009, 07:16 PM~13341203
> *midwest K.C.
> *


----------



## lilrobb

june is ccomin every body  :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@Mar 20 2009, 09:09 PM~13341724
> *june is ccomin every body    :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


 :uh: hno:


----------



## TWEEDY

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TWEEDY, SWITCHMANLA
Sup brotha :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

its gunna be fun :biggrin:


----------



## midwest_swang

And she wasnt even workin last Tulsa show :cheesy:


----------



## VENOM65

wassup switchman


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Bart

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Feb 21 2009, 09:15 PM~13072170
> *rollin said
> 
> Please if you are not hopping or participating in the show keep the pointless shit talkin to a minimum
> 
> best at hoppin with lead thats for sure. :biggrin:
> *


 weak!!!![/SIZE]


----------



## ICEBLOCC

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Mar 18 2009, 01:59 PM~13316967
> *ALL I KNOW IS THAT IM GONNA BE AT THE ENTRANCE OF THE PARK. CUZ WHEN THE SHOOTING STARTS IM OUT THAT BITCH. YOU GUYS ARE TAKING IT TO FAR WITH ALL THIS FUCK THEM THIS AND FUCK THEM THAT. YALL ARE GONNA SCARE PEOPLE OFF WITH THAT SHIT. YEA I TALK SOME SHIT BUT YALL ARE OVER DOING IT. JUST MY 2 CENTS HOMIES. DONT MEAN NO DISRESPECT SO DONT GET OFFENDED.
> *


How can we not get offended when you say there is gone be shooting at our event we've had this event for 11yrs with no problems, have you said anything positive about this picnic? YOU ARE WRONG 4 THIS COMMENT, no dis respect to you but its wrong for you to post a comment like that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Mar 21 2009, 10:30 PM~13347416
> *How can we not get offended when you say there is gone be shooting at our event we've had this event for 11yrs with no problems, have you said anything positive about this picnic? YOU ARE WRONG 4 THIS COMMENT, no dis respect to you but its wrong for you to post a comment like that.
> *


I agree,i've gone to like 7-8 of them and everyone hates me and i have never had no problems there.  Best picnic out here period 1 lov to the tulsa I for puttin it on.I'm just trying to help get the hopp bigger this year if the leaded up riders show up. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## B.dizzle

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2009, 09:19 AM~13352503
> *I agree,i've gone to like 7-8 of them and everyone hates me and i have never had no problems there.  Best picnic out here period 1 lov to the tulsa I for puttin it on.I'm just trying to help get the hopp bigger this year if the leaded up riders show up. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 fabion, how's D.C.'s car comin?
:nicoderm:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by B.dizzle_@Mar 22 2009, 04:36 PM~13352569
> *fabion, how's D.C.'s car comin
> :nicoderm:
> *


     :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> here are some pics of last year pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is this car from , west or midwest, i want to hop against it :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> :0: :0: Sure u aint barking up da wrong tree???
Click to expand...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 10:14 PM~13354799
> *:0: :0: Sure u aint barking up da wrong tree???
> *


Another team midwest ride ,darrel don't want none.


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Mar 21 2009, 03:30 PM~13347416
> *How can we not get offended when you say there is gone be shooting at our event we've had this event for 11yrs with no problems, have you said anything positive about this picnic? YOU ARE WRONG 4 THIS COMMENT, no dis respect to you but its wrong for you to post a comment like that.
> *


I NEVER MEANT ANYTHING BY IT AND I KNOW IVE BEEN TO YALS PICNIC BEFORE HOMIE. AND I KNOW ITS A FUN EVENT. IF U GOT OFFENDED THEN MY BAD. IT WAS DIRECTED TOWARDS THESE GUYS THAT WERE GOING BACK AND FORTH. BUT ANYWAYS MY BAD HOMIE. DIDNT MEAN ANYTHING BY IT.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Mar 22 2009, 03:14 PM~13354799
> *:0: :0: Sure u aint barking up da wrong tree???
> *


 :uh: i'm just confident homie,


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

you fools cant spell to save your lives. very impressive. keep up the good work! its half the amusement.


----------



## ct1458

here are some pics of last year pics













That cat has a bad ass red monte carlo also right?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 23 2009, 04:19 PM~13361287
> *here are some pics of last year pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat has a bad ass red monte carlo also right?
> *


yeah this blue on is another guys he just hits the switch on it.  It should be there this year,to go agianst the west coast hoppers.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 22 2009, 04:37 PM~13355334
> *Another team midwest ride  ,darrel don't want none.
> *


 :0


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 23 2009, 09:19 AM~13361287
> *here are some pics of last year pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That cat has a bad ass red monte carlo also right?
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 23 2009, 12:24 PM~13362997
> *yeah this blue on is another guys he just hits the switch on it.  It should be there this year,to go agianst the west coast hoppers.
> *


 HE DON'T WANT IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 22 2009, 11:23 PM~13359239
> *you fools cant spell to save your lives. very impressive. keep up the good work! its half the amusement.
> *


 :roflmao: GO TO CHURCH :angel:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 23 2009, 09:13 PM~13369058
> *:roflmao: GO TO CHURCH :angel:
> *


 :cheesy: sorry, i cant. im busy being a carpenter or something....no WAIT!!!..im busy being crucified for all these sinners talkin trash on here :biggrin: hope it helps because it fucking hurts.


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 23 2009, 10:51 PM~13370446
> *:cheesy:  sorry, i cant. im busy being a carpenter or something....no WAIT!!!..im busy being crucified for all these sinners talkin trash on here :biggrin: hope it helps because it hurts.
> *


 :uh: Jesus died so that sinners like you and I could live. This is not a joke, real talk. Hey Otis talk to this cat...


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 23 2009, 10:51 PM~13370446
> *:cheesy:  sorry, i cant. im busy being a carpenter or something....no WAIT!!!..im busy being crucified for all these sinners talkin trash on here :biggrin: hope it helps because it fucking hurts.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 24 2009, 06:07 AM~13371788
> *:uh: Jesus died so that sinners like you and I could live.  This is not a joke, real talk.  Hey Otis talk to this cat...
> *



i dont believe in fairy tails.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

http://4.media.tumblr.com/9TMiye8MNlfmctn6ZdN53Nbio1_400.gif


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## FiveNine619

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by FiveNine619_@Mar 24 2009, 08:09 PM~13379691
> *:biggrin:
> 
> *



:uh: to stuck cars pull that peice of shit down and take the loss


----------



## 85REGAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 24 2009, 10:11 AM~13373462
> *i dont believe in fairy tails.
> 
> *


What Christ did on the cross was no fairytale. He loves you and laid His life down for you. What I don't understand is, if you know what He did for you so much you can write it in your post why don't you believe the crucifixion happened?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 85REGAL_@Mar 25 2009, 05:53 AM~13382969
> *What Christ did on the cross was no fairytale.  He loves you and laid His life down for you.  What I don't understand is, if you know what He did for you so much you can write it in your post why don't you believe the crucifixion happened?
> *


WHERES YOUR PROOF?????? you just believe that bullshit because your scared hell might actually exist.


----------



## ct1458

^^^^^ :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: Is this West Coast Vs. Midwest still? or Heaven hoppin against hell?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 25 2009, 09:57 AM~13384633
> *^^^^^ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Is this West Coast Vs. Midwest still? or Heaven hoppin against hell?
> *


Which is more important? Be respectful. We didn't know it was going to go this direction, but we are handling it else where now. And i didn't mean respect towards us... thanks


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 25 2009, 09:57 AM~13384633
> *^^^^^ :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  Is this West Coast Vs. Midwest still? or Heaven hoppin against hell?
> *


point the grille towards heaven and hop the hell out of it!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 25 2009, 11:06 AM~13385273
> *point the grill towards heaven and hop the hell out of it!
> *



:uh: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## SHOELACES

We took a couple cars...my car didn't work for crap but our blue MC took the day again.....Down IV Life---7 years in a row. :cheesy: Picnic was awesome...the amount and quality of cars was insane! 









[/quote]




> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 20 2009, 08:11 PM~13341160
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where is this car from , west or midwest, i want to hop against it :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 11:39 AM~13385034
> *Which is more important?  Be respectful.  We didn't know it was going to go this direction, but we are handling it else where now.  And i didn't mean respect towards us... thanks
> *


And how was it disrespectful? :dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 25 2009, 12:13 PM~13385891
> *And how was it disrespectful?  :dunno:
> *


Only by trying to blow off GODs business over anything else.


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 01:17 PM~13385921
> *Only by trying to blow off GODs business over anything else.
> *


naw homie thats not what i meant at all. If thats how you took it, thats on you. I simply pointed out that the topic had suddenly changed. I believe in god just like anyone else, except I dont push my views or beliefs upon anyone else like some other people. Im sure there is a forum for that somewhere.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 25 2009, 07:41 PM~13386128
> *naw homie thats not what i meant at all.  If thats how you took it, thats on you.  I simply pointed out that the topic had suddenly changed.  I believe in god just like anyone else, except I dont push my views or beliefs upon anyone else like some other people.  Im sure there is a forum for that somewhere.
> *


I don't give a fu*k if god pulls up he's going down,good part is he'll forgive me for beating that ass. :0 :biggrin: will you switchman and darrell. :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

:0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 12:44 PM~13386155
> *I don't give a fu*k if god pulls up he's going down,good part is he'll forgive me for beating that ass. :0  :biggrin: will you switchman and darrell. :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: lord forgive me for i will sin when the west pulls up on it and we dont use 1000 pds of weight in the trunk or think stuck cars are cool 


aamen


----------



## mister x

all u might be flooded by then :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 25 2009, 02:02 PM~13386846
> *all u might be flooded by then :0
> *


The next times by Fire big dog. And thats before hell.

Anyone seen "Knowing" yet?


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 01:17 PM~13385921
> *Only by trying to blow off GODs business over anything else.
> *


i thought this was about hopping 


THERE IS NO GOD


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 03:05 PM~13386863
> *The next times by Fire big dog. And thats before hell.
> 
> Anyone seen "Knowing" yet?
> *



your next time was suppose to happen 9 years ago


:dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Mar 25 2009, 12:41 PM~13386128
> *naw homie thats not what i meant at all.  If thats how you took it, thats on you.  I simply pointed out that the topic had suddenly changed.  I believe in god just like anyone else, except I dont push my views or beliefs upon anyone else like some other people.  Im sure there is a forum for that somewhere.
> *


I feel you man. I dont mean to say that then. That u was being disrespectful. Just sayin gotta be careful unlike these other fools right away aren't being.
And yes, their is a forum for it,... but Christ didn't just speak in the Church. If he did, we wouldn't know jack and would be in the same position as those unbelievers. But God Bless you furthur for holding the truth.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 02:07 PM~13386886
> *your next time was suppose to happen 9 years ago
> :dunno:
> *


My next time? Thats just dumb how you guys carry names of a such just to blaspheme... say theres no God, but CANT WAIT to talk trash about em.
What do you think that shows about yourself? Dont need to answer to me, its for yourself.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 03:15 PM~13386969
> *My next time?     Thats just dumb how you guys carry names of a such just to blaspheme... say theres no God, but CANT WAIT to talk trash about em.
> What do you think that shows about yourself? Dont need to answer to me, its for yourself.
> *


oh let me rephrase that

YOUR GOD IS NOT REAL


because your god is based off all gods before him but the twist is your religion demonizes those beliefs as trickery 


your god your religion is bullshit


test me go ahead i know more about your good book and your religion then you know or will ever admit.

oh and yes your next time you apocolypse you impedning doom that you and your religion need to keep the people at bay and praying instead of thinking and realizing what a load of fucking shit it really is.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 02:17 PM~13386989
> *oh let me rephrase that
> 
> YOUR GOD IS NOT REAL
> because your god is based off all gods before him  but the twist is your religion demonizes those beliefs  as trickery
> your god your religion is bullshit
> test me go ahead i know more about your good book and your religion then you know or will ever admit.
> 
> oh and yes your next time you apocolypse  you impedning doom that you and your religion need to keep the people at bay and praying instead of thinking and realizing what a load of fucking shit it really is.
> *


you should be president! your worst than what your knocking even if my "religion" was just a lie.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 03:24 PM~13387044
> *you should be president! your worst than what your knocking even if my "religion" was just a lie.
> *



you pm me with a different attitude then you have in here


i would find that odd except your a christian and i already expect that sort of thing


----------



## REV. chuck

this guy pmed me and told me i was too dumb to realize satan went back in time and created all them lie's to fool me.



maybe satan went and rewrote your book at some point in time to fool you :wow:


maybe what you believe in is some major guise of satan and your not following god at all


maybe its all backwards and you dont know it 


maybe magic fairys will shoot out of the tip of my dick :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 02:31 PM~13387113
> *this guy pmed me and told me i was too dumb to realize satan went back in time and created all them lie's to fool me.
> maybe satan went and rewrote your book at some point in time to fool you :wow:
> maybe what you believe in is some major guise of satan and your not following god at all
> maybe its all backwards  and you dont know it
> maybe magic fairys will shoot out of the tip of my dick  :0
> *


Didnt say, asked. Didnt say anything was rewritten. Are you high or doing this on purpose(lying) for intertainment?

If your going to say im lying, why not let me do it for myself. You wouldnt need to twist my words..


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Mar 25 2009, 03:02 PM~13386846
> *all u might be flooded by then :0
> *


and when your in Oklahoma look out for the Tornado's


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 03:35 PM~13387151
> *Didnt say, asked. Didnt say anything was rewritten. Are you high or doing this on purpose(lying) for intertainment?
> 
> If your going to say im lying, why not let me do it for myself. You wouldnt need to twist my words..
> *





> *so again first, why do you hold that name?
> 
> I already know all about that stuff with the sun god before and all the supposedly "like" jesus christ "Gods" before him.  But if you know so much, why didn't you ever put it together in your head that being it was already written there would be a spirit of anti-christ, that satan wouldn't start creating them left and right over time till this day to wash out Christ?
> 
> You mean over time you just fell for all the other trickery till the point you got too confused and angry and gave up?*





> *angry?    im not angry  with anything except the fact you feel the need to invade things with this fairy tale  you have no respect for my beliefs not to believe  so why should i respect your belief?
> 
> 
> im an ordained minister  but i dont preach the hatred and intolerance you do
> 
> so tell me
> 
> If God is willing to prevent evil, but is not able to
> Then He is not omnipotent.
> 
> If He is able, but not willing
> Then He is malevolent.
> 
> If He is both able and willing
> Then whence cometh evil?
> 
> If He is neither able nor willing
> Then why call Him God?*





> *First tell me what "hatred and intolerance" i wrote out????
> Ordained? By what faith? The faith of No God? Or just not "My God"
> What did i invade?  Where did i ever direspect your belief? WHen did you ever describe it to me besides your response you made to me after something i said to someone else?
> 
> God Does and Would do more if people still ASKED. If people weren't voting Him out of this country. Other countries wouldn't be so bad if they carried the name of Jesus Christ and Gods laws.*





> *are you fucking kidding me?
> 
> first thing you ask is what intolerance you wrote out
> 
> then you proceed to write it out.
> 
> can you read the crap your typing?  or are you so in tune with the shit common sense and logic no longer apply's to your reality
> 
> how do you know what you believe is the truth?  maybe the greeks had it right. maybe the muslims?  maybe the cannanites?
> 
> how do you know what your worshipping isnt evil  how do you know your on the right side.
> 
> 
> in your book it clearly states lucifer as the east crown prince of satan the morningstar  which later in the book it claims jesus christ to be the sun of the morning  the bright and morning star.
> 
> 
> why is it most of the christian religions and rituals are paganistic in origin?
> 
> the body and blood of christ thats giving at mass is clearly a blood ritual.
> 
> can you not see these things?  is that how blinded you are?  thats why they start them young so they end up with pet's like you who can longer have rational thoughts but instead blame satan and praise god for everything.
> 
> if you win a hop i bet you thank god for blessing your car that day dont you?
> 
> 
> nevermind the mechanics involved  "god did it"
> 
> 
> you gotta be fucking kidding me
> 
> if you wish to continue this see me in topic  id much rather emberass you there  then pm.  i relish in my victories and indulge in my desires.
> 
> you can coward in fear from them for reasons of your own but me i dont let some invisible man in the sky scare me into hiding from myself*



satan sent me here to defile you


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 02:42 PM~13387218
> *satan sent me here to defile you
> *


FAIL. Still love you brother


----------



## REV. chuck

> so again first, why do you hold that name?
> 
> I already know all about that stuff with the sun god before and all the supposedly "like" jesus christ "Gods" before him. But if you know so much, why didn't you ever put it together in your head that being it was already written there would be a spirit of anti-christ, that satan wouldn't start creating them left and right over time till this day to wash out Christ?
> 
> You mean over time you just fell for all the other trickery till the point you got too confused and angry and gave up?





> angry? im not angry with anything except the fact you feel the need to invade things with this fairy tale you have no respect for my beliefs not to believe so why should i respect your belief?
> 
> 
> im an ordained minister but i dont preach the hatred and intolerance you do
> 
> so tell me
> 
> If God is willing to prevent evil, but is not able to
> Then He is not omnipotent.
> 
> If He is able, but not willing
> Then He is malevolent.
> 
> If He is both able and willing
> Then whence cometh evil?
> 
> If He is neither able nor willing
> Then why call Him God?





> First tell me what "hatred and intolerance" i wrote out????
> Ordained? By what faith? The faith of No God? Or just not "My God"
> What did i invade? Where did i ever direspect your belief? WHen did you ever describe it to me besides your response you made to me after something i said to someone else?
> 
> God Does and Would do more if people still ASKED. If people weren't voting Him out of this country. Other countries wouldn't be so bad if they carried the name of Jesus Christ and Gods laws.



are you fucking kidding me? 

first thing you ask is what intolerance you wrote out

then you proceed to write it out. 

can you read the crap your typing? or are you so in tune with the shit common sense and logic no longer apply's to your reality 

how do you know what you believe is the truth? maybe the greeks had it right. maybe the muslims? maybe the cannanites? 

how do you know what your worshipping isnt evil how do you know your on the right side.


in your book it clearly states lucifer as the east crown prince of satan the morningstar which later in the book it claims jesus christ to be the sun of the morning the bright and morning star. 


why is it most of the christian religions and rituals are paganistic in origin? 

the body and blood of christ thats giving at mass is clearly a blood ritual. 

can you not see these things? is that how blinded you are? thats why they start them young so they end up with pet's like you who can longer have rational thoughts but instead blame satan and praise god for everything.

if you win a hop i bet you thank god for blessing your car that day dont you?


nevermind the mechanics involved "god did it"


you gotta be fucking kidding me 

if you wish to continue this see me in topic id much rather emberass you there then pm. i relish in my victories and indulge in my desires.

you can coward in fear from them for reasons of your own but me i dont let some invisible man in the sky scare me into hiding from myself[/QUOTE]



> I feel bad for you and dont care for pride. As I already stated, the only thing ignorant is to know the prediction of anti-christs were written thousands of years ago, hundreds of years before the first copy cat showed up on record... but as they happen.. i dont know with you.. "forget" that it already said all of that was on the way.
> 
> Blood sacrifices, drinking(communion) etc... what was ordered by God is suppose to change because pegans start doing it? Everytime someone(new religion) is started that memics... lol Gods plans are supposed to change? Thats sad man that you gave up your faith. Thats why you dont see the truth anymore. Everything in life is spiritual, and spirit was here before earth and flesh were formed. Because the mechanics of life God put together are able to be seen and copied down to the point of making cars to making them hop... to say that says God doesn't exsist is just pethetic. Your anger doesn't throw me off brother.
> Just lets me know where i need to aim my prayers to in your life.
> -God bless you



god didnt have the foresight to stop the devil from tricking man?


or did he just not care to do it at all? 


:dunno:


and thats the respect you demanded earlier? the same respect you just showed i knew you would show.



if there is a hell


SEE YA THERE BUDDY 

paganism existed before catholicism :roflmao: 

your religion is only roughly 2500 years old man has been recording religious rituals since approx. 50 000 bc in the gregorian scale


----------



## REPENTANCE

Well, i tried to keep this all out of this topic everyone, but someone else had to jump in and keep it goin, so it aint on me at this point.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 03:57 PM~13387414
> *Well, i tried to keep this all out of this topic everyone, but someone else had to jump in and keep it goin, so it aint on me at this point.
> *



im the asshole as usual :cheesy: 


we can go to offtopic if you like ill even make us our own topic and we can further your humiliation via logical thinking


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 02:59 PM~13387436
> *im the asshole  as usual  :cheesy:
> we can go to offtopic if you like  ill even make us our own topic and we can further your humiliation via logical thinking
> *


Gotta act a bit older than that man. Everyone on the internet knows theres always a-holes that love to get on here just to talk ish and attempt to look like a intelligent. Im cool, but am bored of this already.


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 25 2009, 01:37 PM~13387171
> *and when your in Oklahoma look out for the Tornado's
> *


fuck it we'll bring an earthquake :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 04:02 PM~13387463
> *Gotta act a bit older than that man. Everyone on the internet knows theres always a-holes that love to get on here just to talk ish and attempt to look like a intelligent.    Im cool, but am bored of this already.
> *



intelligence is far and beyond your world my friend and i have a feeling it always has been


but heres some reading for you 


taking straight from the bible the notes are there. and the passages are listed so you can go read it for yourself

Bible Versions
Notes from the Amplified Bible on Isaiah 14:12: "The Hebrew for this expression--"light-bringer" or "shining one"--is translated "Lucifer" in The Latin Vulgate, and is thus translated in the King James Version. But because of the association of that name with Satan, it is not now used in this and other translations. Some students feel that the application of the name Lucifer to Satan, in spite of the long and confident teaching to that effect, is erroneous. The application of the name to Satan has existed since the third century A.D., and is based on the supposition that Luke 10:18 is an explanation of Isaiah 14:12, which many authorities believe is not true. "Lucifer," the light-bringer, is the Latin equivalent of the Greek word "Phosphoros," which is used as a title of Christ in II Pet. 1:19 and corresponds to the name "radiant and brilliant Morning Star" in Rev. 22:16, a name Jesus called Himself. This passage here in Isaiah 14:13 clearly applies to the king of Babylon"


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

damn where tha fuck did this topic go.....now its battle of the religions... :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Mar 25 2009, 03:06 PM~13387497
> *damn where tha fuck did this topic go.....now its battle of the religions... :uh:
> *



seriously :uh:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 03:04 PM~13387478
> *intelligence is far and beyond your world  my friend  and i have a feeling it always has been
> but heres some reading for you
> taking straight from the bible  the notes are there.  and the passages are listed so you can go read it for yourself
> 
> Bible Versions
> Notes from the Amplified Bible on Isaiah 14:12: "The Hebrew for this expression--"light-bringer" or "shining one"--is translated "Lucifer" in The Latin Vulgate, and is thus translated in the King James Version. But because of the association of that name with Satan, it is not now used in this and other translations. Some students feel that the application of the name Lucifer to Satan, in spite of the long and confident teaching to that effect, is erroneous. The application of the name to Satan has existed since the third century A.D., and is based on the supposition that Luke 10:18 is an explanation of Isaiah 14:12, which many authorities believe is not true. "Lucifer," the light-bringer, is the Latin equivalent of the Greek word "Phosphoros," which is used as a title of Christ in II Pet. 1:19 and corresponds to the name "radiant and brilliant Morning Star" in Rev. 22:16, a name Jesus called Himself. This passage here in Isaiah 14:13 clearly applies to the king of Babylon"
> *


Im not led by notes. Only spirit. Christianity isn't a religion. Its about a personal relationship with Jesus Christ. Only thing your showing is you dont want to believe in God, not trying to prove His existence or non. I get that now. 
-But again, you said i was trying to shove my religion onto people, but yet you keep putting all this out in this room. Follow your own example.


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Mar 25 2009, 01:37 PM~13387171
> *and when your in Oklahoma look out for the Tornado's
> *


and the Santa Ana winds


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2009, 04:09 PM~13387525
> *seriously  :uh:
> *


im in the midwest he's on the westcoast 


so its still on topic


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 04:10 PM~13387539
> *Im not led by notes. Only spirit. Christianity isn't a religion. Its about a personal relationship with Jesus Christ.    Only thing your showing is you dont want to believe in God, not trying to prove His existence or non. I get that now.
> -But again, you said i was trying to shove my religion onto people, but yet you keep putting all this out in this room.  Follow your own example.
> *


for me to deny his existance would make me as assanine as you for insisting his existance


neither of us know and dont start that "i talk to god" shit cause i did once too and it only took 3 hits of acid for me to get connected


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 03:19 PM~13387626
> *for me to deny his existance would make me as assanine as you for insisting his existance
> neither of us know  and dont start that "i talk to god" shit cause i did once too  and it only took 3 hits of acid for me to get connected
> *


x-box misses you!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 04:27 PM~13387709
> *x-box misses you!
> *


reality doesnt miss you 


in fact those of us in reality wish you and your kind would rapture already and go the fuck away 

:dunno:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Sorry " " i had to do it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 04:35 PM~13387790
> *Sorry "                            " i had to do it
> *



your terrible at wit 

then again most christians are dont let it bother ya 
its that whole "no free thinking" thing


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 10:36 PM~13387809
> *your terrible at wit
> 
> then again most christians are dont let it bother ya
> its that whole "no free thinking" thing
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2009, 08:25 PM~13386537
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  lord forgive me for i will sin when the west pulls up on it and we dont use 1000 pds of weight in the trunk or think stuck cars are cool
> aamen
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: dude we are talking about darrell 1000 ain't enough think bigger more like 3000.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

We need a mod in here take all this god shit off of here this is about the midwest hoppin agianst the west period god dammit.Yes i just took the lords name in vien. :0 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 03:36 PM~13387809
> *your terrible at wit
> 
> then again most christians are dont let it bother ya
> its that whole "no free thinking" thing
> *


WTF is the story with you :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2009, 04:59 PM~13388017
> *WTF is the story with you  :uh:
> *



you wanna date me or something?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 25 2009, 03:59 PM~13388017
> *WTF is the story with you  :uh:
> *


"If you wish to continue this see me in topic id much rather emberass you there then pm. i relish in my victories and indulge in my desires."

He gets off on trying to make other guys on the internet think he sounds intelligent. = Possible **** = Abomination = worst type of sin.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 04:01 PM~13388046
> *you wanna date me or something?
> *


See....


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 05:02 PM~13388052
> *"If you wish to continue this see me in topic  id much rather emberass you there  then pm.  i relish in my victories and indulge in my desires."
> 
> He gets off on trying to make other guys on the internet think he sounds intelligent.
> *



you dont THINK


you just nodd and agree with what everyone tells you


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 05:03 PM~13388066
> *See....
> *


wit


see my above response concerning wit :cheesy:


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 05:04 PM~13388079
> *wit
> see my  above response concerning wit  :cheesy:
> *



Chuck could possibly be the anti-christ. Ask whitepapi2006


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 04:58 PM~13388013
> *We need a mod in here take all this god shit off of here this is about the midwest hoppin agianst the west period god dammit.Yes i just took the lords name in vien. :0  :0
> *


its an open forum and nothing wrong was said so it stays sorry.unless its racial or dirogatory he has a right to speak his mind


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 04:02 PM~13388052
> *"If you wish to continue this see me in topic  id much rather emberass you there  then pm.  i relish in my victories and indulge in my desires."
> 
> He gets off on trying to make other guys on the internet think he sounds intelligent. = Possible ****  =  Abomination = worst type of sin.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 05:58 PM~13388013
> *We need a mod in here take all this god shit off of here this is about the midwest hoppin agianst the west period god dammit.Yes i just took the lords name in vien. :0  :0*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rotten apple

EAST COAST ALL THE WAY THE WEST COAST IS PLAYED OUT THE EAST IS THE NEW WEST


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 03:58 PM~13388013
> *We need a mod in here take all this god shit off of here this is about the midwest hoppin agianst the west period god dammit.Yes i just took the lords name in vien. :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> We need a mod in here take all this god shit off of here this is about the midwest hoppin agianst the west period god dammit.Yes i just took the lords name in vien. :0 :0
> [/quote
> 
> QUIET YOU LITTLE JUDAS! JUDAS=SNITCH THAT SOLD OUT JESUS


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE+Mar 25 2009, 07:28 PM~13389529-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Mar 25 2009, 03:58 PM~13388013
> *
> We need a mod in here take all this god shit off of here this is about the midwest hoppin agianst the west period god dammit.Yes i just took the lords name in vien. :0  :0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> QUIET YOU LITTLE JUDAS! JUDAS=SNITCH THAT SOLD OUT JESUS
> [/b]
Click to expand...

i wanna cute story book nick name :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> QUIET YOU LITTLE JUDAS! JUDAS=SNITCH THAT SOLD OUT JESUS


i wanna cute story book nick name :cheesy:
[/quote]
lucifer LOL. :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 25 2009, 03:36 PM~13387809
> *your terrible at wit
> 
> then again most christians are dont let it bother ya
> its that whole "no free thinking" thing
> *


FAIL #2

"im an ordained minister"

ORDAIN
–verb
1. to invest with ministerial or sacerdotal functions; confer holy orders upon.
2. to decree; give orders for: He ordained that the restrictions were to be lifted.
3. (of God, fate, etc.) to destine or predestine: Fate had ordained the meeting.
4. to order or command: Thus do the gods ordain.
5. to invest someone with sacerdotal functions.

MINISTER
–noun
1. a person authorized to conduct religious worship; member of the clergy; pastor.
2. a person authorized to administer sacraments, as at Mass.
3. member of clergy: a member of the clergy of a Christian church, especially a Protestant one

ORDAINER
-noun
1. a person called directly by the order of God, through order of faith heading ministration over its church.
2. a person authorized to conduct religious worship; head of the clergy; bishop

"i thought this was about hopping


THERE IS NO GOD"

Broken down... you are an ordained minister, a person put into place by the head of a Church of faith by God ...that doesn't exist.

.Conversation killed.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> i wanna cute story book nick name :cheesy:


lucifer LOL. :0 
[/quote]

Noooo, you know theres "better" anti-Christs out there. :twak: :angel:


----------



## Maverick

this sucks..back to the hopping shit talk please.


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 25 2009, 07:11 PM~13390048
> *this sucks..back to the hopping shit talk please.
> *


x2


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Mar 25 2009, 09:11 PM~13390048
> *this sucks..back to the hopping shit talk please.
> *


My lincoln VS. Yours??? :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Mar 25 2009, 08:01 PM~13389927
> *FAIL #2
> 
> "im an ordained minister"
> 
> ORDAIN
> –verb
> 1.  to invest with ministerial or sacerdotal functions; confer holy orders upon.
> 2.  to decree; give orders for: He ordained that the restrictions were to be lifted.
> 3.  (of God, fate, etc.) to destine or predestine: Fate had ordained the meeting.
> 4.  to order or command: Thus do the gods ordain.
> 5.  to invest someone with sacerdotal functions.
> 
> MINISTER
> –noun
> 1.  a person authorized to conduct religious worship; member of the clergy; pastor.
> 2.  a person authorized to administer sacraments, as at Mass.
> 3.    member of clergy: a member of the clergy of a Christian church, especially a Protestant one
> 
> ORDAINER
> -noun
> 1.    a person called directly by the order of God, through order of faith heading ministration over its church.
> 2.    a person authorized to conduct religious worship; head of the clergy; bishop
> 
> "i thought this was about hopping
> THERE IS NO GOD"
> 
> Broken down... you are an ordained minister, a person put into place by the head of a Church of faith by God ...that doesn't exist.
> 
> .Conversation killed.
> *



where in those definitions does it give your religion your god full reign over those definitions. 

or did you just assume they meant your religion because in your intolerantly narrow minded jaded view your religion is the only REAL religion.

:dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> i wanna cute story book nick name :cheesy:


lucifer LOL. :0 
[/quote]
ive always been fond of mephistophele's 


more a pronounced name has a nice ring to it. 


:biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 25 2009, 07:12 PM~13390075
> *x2
> *


X UN CHINGO :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

i thought this was about hopping and reping your side :dunno: 

seriously this might be the most off topic topic i have ever seen


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 26 2009, 02:17 AM~13390160
> *My lincoln VS. Yours??? :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Can mine get in on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2009, 11:46 PM~13388479
> *its an open forum and nothing wrong was said so it stays sorry.unless its racial or dirogatory he has a right to speak his mind
> *


Ok god is a ****** that has no business in this topic.now get this shit off of here.or i'm gonna blow some churches up. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 10:01 PM~13390803
> *Ok god is a ****** that has no bussiness in this topic.now get this shit off of here.or i'm gonna blow some churches up. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by rotten apple_@Mar 26 2009, 01:01 AM~13389231
> *EAST COAST ALL THE WAY THE WEST COAST IS PLAYED OUT THE EAST IS THE NEW WEST
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 oh shit it's biggy and tupac all over agian.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD+Mar 25 2009, 08:52 PM~13390668-->
> 
> 
> 
> i thought this was about hopping and reping your side  :dunno:
> 
> seriously this might be the most off topic topic i have ever seen
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> its still midwest vs west
> 
> and u never answered? dont be afraid i might say yes
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 09:01 PM~13390803
> *Ok god is a ****** that has no bussiness in this topic.now get this shit off of here.or i'm gonna blow some churches up. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




ill post more in that case :0 


side note

i got some window weights from a job i did if your interested :dunno:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 08:03 PM~13390819
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 oh shit it's biggy and tupac all over agian.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> We need a mod in here take all this god shit off of here this is about the midwest hoppin agianst the west period god dammit.Yes i just took the lords name in vien. :0 :0
> [/quote
> 
> QUIET YOU LITTLE JUDAS! JUDAS=SNITCH THAT SOLD OUT JESUS
> 
> 
> 
> Man you got me homie, judas wanted the top spot for himself and thats all me bro,thats why i'm gonna shut darrell and switchman down. :0 :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## switches4life

:0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Man there must be a big lead sale going on in cali because all the cali boys havn't been in here lately.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 08:08 PM~13390880
> *Man there must be a big lead sale going on in cali because all the cali boys havn't been in here lately.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 09:08 PM~13390880
> *Man there must be a big lead sale going on in cali because all the cali boys havn't been in here lately.
> *



shit ur not hooking em up when they get here :dunno:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> We took a couple cars...my car didn't work for crap but our blue MC took the day again.....Down IV Life---7 years in a row. :cheesy: Picnic was awesome...the amount and quality of cars was insane!


[/quote]
how high is this car hopping?? looks like it was stuck on this picture!!! its a real nice hopper.....


----------



## lilrobb

A HOMIES THIS ABOUT LOWRIDING NOT FUCKIN CHURCH THERES ONE NEAR U IM SURE GO START ANOTHER TOPIC YEA I LOVE GOD AND ALL BUT THERES A PLACE FOR IT NOT HERE !!!!!!!!!!!!NOT TALKING SHIT JUST BEING REAL .. :biggrin: :angry:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 09:58 PM~13390762
> *:0  :0  :0 Can mine get in on it. :biggrin:
> *


Your new one????? :biggrin: I'd lose cuz i havent got my chrome undies yet, or new paint. Even if i did beat you in inches.... :0 















J/P big dog :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 26 2009, 03:15 AM~13390966
> *shit ur not hooking em up when they get here  :dunno:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 26 2009, 03:36 AM~13391239
> *Your new one????? :biggrin:  I'd lose cuz i havent got my chrome undies yet, or new paint. Even if i did beat you in inches.... :0
> J/P big dog :biggrin:
> *


you wouldn't


----------



## TWEEDY

how high is this car hopping?? looks like it was stuck on this picture!!! its a real nice hopper.....
[/quote]
It dont get stuck. highest ive seen it ever do was 80.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

how high is this car hopping?? looks like it was stuck on this picture!!! its a real nice hopper.....
[/quote]not stuck and around 80. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> how high is this car hopping?? looks like it was stuck on this picture!!! its a real nice hopper.....


It dont get stuck. highest ive seen it ever do was 80.
[/quote]
 LOOKS NICE, DO U KNOW IF ITS REDICAL OR LEAGAL DOUBLE PUMP? :cheesy:


----------



## TWEEDY

> It dont get stuck. highest ive seen it ever do was 80.


 LOOKS NICE, DO U KNOW IF ITS REDICAL OR LEAGAL DOUBLE PUMP? :cheesy:
[/quote]
What defines radical and what defines legal?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

HOLY SHIT!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 26 2009, 01:52 AM~13393273
> *HOLY SHIT!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

What defines radical and what defines legal?
[/quote]
I DNT CARE, IF WEST COAST DN'T SHOW UP, I PULL UP ON THAT MONTE :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> What defines radical and what defines legal?


I DNT CARE, IF WEST COAST DN'T SHOW UP, I PULL UP ON THAT MONTE :cheesy: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:biggrin:  :0


----------



## VENOM65

> What defines radical and what defines legal?


I DNT CARE, IF WEST COAST DN'T SHOW UP, I PULL UP ON THAT MONTE :cheesy: :biggrin:
[/quote]



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Por313Vida

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 08:08 PM~13390880
> *Man there must be a big lead sale going on in cali because all the cali boys havn't been in here lately.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 25 2009, 08:08 PM~13390880
> *Man there must be a big lead sale going on in cali because all the cali boys havn't been in here lately.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :burn:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> What defines radical and what defines legal?


I DNT CARE, IF WEST COAST DN'T SHOW UP, I PULL UP ON THAT MONTE :cheesy: :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: HOUSTON TEXAS REP.......... ESTAS LOCO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> I DNT CARE, IF WEST COAST DN'T SHOW UP, I PULL UP ON THAT MONTE :cheesy: :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: HOUSTON TEXAS REP.......... ESTAS LOCO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Tony u takin da brooklyn bridge tank out to tulsa??????:0: :0: :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93

> I DNT CARE, IF WEST COAST DN'T SHOW UP, I PULL UP ON THAT MONTE :cheesy: :biggrin:


:0 :0 :0 :biggrin: HOUSTON TEXAS REP.......... ESTAS LOCO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]
Looks like TEXAS is gonna B in tha house 4 shoow :thumbsup:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: HOUSTON TEXAS REP.......... ESTAS LOCO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


Tony u takin da brooklyn bridge tank out to tulsa??????:0: :0: :biggrin:
[/quote]
little u know homie, ur gonna see some big changes!!!!!


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: HOUSTON TEXAS REP.......... ESTAS LOCO HOMIE!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


Tony u takin da brooklyn bridge tank out to tulsa??????:0: :0: :biggrin:
[/quote]
U SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT WHAT UR TAKING, OH I FORGOT ITS GONNA TAKE U AT LEAST 10 MORE YEARS TO FINISH UR RAGEDY CADDY OUT!!! :0 :uh:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 28 2009, 12:49 AM~13413248
> *U SHOULD BE WORRIED ABOUT WHAT UR TAKING, OH I FORGOT ITS GONNA TAKE U AT LEAST 10 MORE YEARS TO FINISH UR RAGEDY CADDY OUT!!! :0  :uh:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by 713Lowriderboy_@Mar 28 2009, 12:52 AM~13413270
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *











LOCOS CREATIONS.......HOUSTON TEJAS......... :cool
HATTERZ JUST GET ME MOTIVATED, DA BRIDE IS GONE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 28 2009, 01:01 AM~13413352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HATERZ JUST GET ME MOTIVATED, DA BRIDGE IS GONE!!!!!!!
> LOCOS CREATIONS.......HOUSTON TEJAS
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 25 2009, 08:17 PM~13390160
> *My lincoln VS. Yours??? :biggrin:
> *


bring your pink.. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Mar 25 2009, 09:36 PM~13391239
> *Your new one????? :biggrin:  I'd lose cuz i havent got my chrome undies yet, or new paint. Even if i did beat you in inches.... :0
> J/P big dog :biggrin:
> *


oops my bad..mines got chrome now lol..

J/K I'm driving mine 6 hours there..just lay and play for me. maybe some chippin.


----------



## ICEBLOCC

http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=mrrjfrwy5zxgxr8vvewpz298zg2g46


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Mar 28 2009, 11:07 AM~13416069
> *http://www.jenexposed.com/?id=mrrjfrwy5zxgxr8vvewpz298zg2g46
> *



i was the one that stuffed her!!! to be honest, she was tighter then a keyhole. you must not have been serving it well. but hey, there alot of fishies in the sea.  you should just move on insted of wasting your time with this kid shit.


----------



## Fonzoh

WEST COAST vs midwest you gotta be smoken west coast for sure


----------



## mashingbumper

Sure bout that homie I think the mid-west we gonna take it  what what :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Mar 28 2009, 09:22 PM~13419596
> *Sure bout that homie I think the mid-west  we gonna take it   what what :biggrin:
> *


WHAT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Mar 28 2009, 08:22 PM~13419596
> *Sure bout that homie I think the mid-west  we gonna take it   what what :biggrin:
> *



:yessad:


----------



## dena4life-D

FUCK THE BULL SHIT IM GOING 2 BRAKE THE MID WEST THE FUCK OFF AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK DENA4LIFE IS IN THE HOUSE FUN BOYS :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 28 2009, 06:21 PM~13419149
> *   WEST COAST vs midwest you gotta be smoken west coast for sure
> *


 :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5: :h5:


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Feb 22 2009, 10:39 AM~13075586
> *i dont think so lol
> *




WAT DA HELL DOES THIS JUNK DO


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

MIRALO, QUE HACES HOMIE POR AQUI??????? U STARTING TROUBLE!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 29 2009, 12:16 AM~13421122
> *FUCK THE BULL SHIT IM GOING 2 BRAKE THE MID WEST THE FUCK OFF AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK DENA4LIFE IS IN THE HOUSE FUN BOYS  :0
> *


NAH, IM MOVING MY REAR AXLE BACK BOUT 10'' INCHES AND PUTTIN AN ELEPHANT ON TRUNK, SO B READY TO GET SERVED :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2009, 10:59 AM~13422109
> *NAH, IM MOVING MY REAR AXLE BACK BOUT 10'' INCHES AND PUTTIN  AN ELEPHANT ON TRUNK, SO B READY TO GET SERVED :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LOOKS LIKE SOME SHIT DENA4LIFE WOULD DO!!!!!!


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Mar 29 2009, 08:58 AM~13422105
> *MIRALO, QUE HACES HOMIE POR AQUI??????? U STARTING TROUBLE!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2009, 11:08 AM~13422141
> *:biggrin:
> *


I SHOULD HAVE KNOWN!!!!  ECHALE CHINGASOS WUEY.......


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 29 2009, 03:52 AM~13419824
> *WHAT
> *


No it's WHAT WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by blazen89_@Mar 29 2009, 02:21 AM~13419149
> *   WEST COAST vs midwest you gotta be smoken west coast for sure
> *


 :uh: Bring your ride too i'll serve it up also.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 29 2009, 07:16 AM~13421122
> *ONLY THING YOU MIGHT BREAK OUT HERE IS THE STREET FROM ALL THE WEIGHT IN YOUR RIDES. :0 :0 :0*


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2009, 10:30 AM~13422570
> *ONLY THING YOU MIGHT BREAK OUT HERE IS THE STREET FROM ALL THE WEIGHT IN YOUR RIDES. :0  :0  :0
> *



:0


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by DenaLove_@Feb 22 2009, 10:36 AM~13075566
> *hey D. Will says he's coming to get you!  :0  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *





WAT IS THIS GOIN TO DO YOU NEED TO DO SOMETHING TO THAT


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 29 2009, 03:20 PM~13424113
> *WAT IS THIS GOIN TO DO YOU NEED TO DO SOMETHING TO THAT
> *


WHAT HE MEANT TO SAY IS THAT YOU HAVE TO ADD SOME WEIGHT :0 :0


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 29 2009, 03:24 PM~13424129
> *WHAT HE MEANT TO SAY IS THAT YOU HAVE TO ADD SOME WEIGHT :0  :0
> *


YOU NEED A MIRACLE TO TOUCH DA BUMPER :twak: :thumbsdown: :loco:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 29 2009, 03:28 PM~13424149
> *
> YOU NEED TO BUILD A REAL HOPPER WITH NO WEIGHT!!!!!! :0 :0*


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 29 2009, 03:32 PM~13424164
> *OK WE WILL SEE IF YOUR CAR LEAVES DA GROND DOES IT EVEN WORK*


----------



## Heights

DAMMMMM U FUCKERS IN THE MID WEST CONPLAIN ABOUT EVERY FUCKIN THING .........ITS NOT OUR FALT THE WEST CAN MAKE SHIT WORK


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Mar 29 2009, 07:29 PM~13425450
> *DAMMMMM U FUCKERS IN THE MID WEST CONPLAIN ABOUT EVERY FUCKIN THING .........ITS NOT OUR FALT THE WEST CAN MAKE SHIT WORK
> *


my definition of a working car is one that can be driven like a car.

stock suspension with a foot spliced in the arms and an extra 2000lbs to make up for it... anyone can build junk like this. whats the midwest complaining about? at least we can make since and not talk like a fool to avoid any real debate.

all it boils down to is we want to see cars that can be lowered in the back and driven like normal cars, and that are halfway presentable as a car.

chrome a-arms dont make up for missing headlights.


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

IS DA MIDWEST EVEN READY FOR THE WEST COAST


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 29 2009, 07:27 PM~13426049
> *IS DA MIDWEST EVEN READY FOR THE WEST COAST
> *


yeah. the junk yard is all cleared out.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Mar 29 2009, 07:29 PM~13425450
> *DAMMMMM U FUCKERS IN THE MID WEST CONPLAIN ABOUT EVERY FUCKIN THING .........ITS NOT OUR FALT THE WEST CAN MAKE SHIT WORK
> *



goober welds no front bumper and the rear bumper so heavy it takes 4 grown men to carry it off when it falls off 

cars so fucking heavy a jack wont lift them


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Mar 30 2009, 01:29 AM~13425450
> *DAMMMMM U FUCKERS IN THE MID WEST CONPLAIN ABOUT EVERY FUCKIN THING .........ITS NOT OUR FALT THE WEST CAN MAKE SHIT WORK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: spelling!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 03:02 AM~13426403
> *yeah. the junk yard is all cleared out.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Think of the money we can make from turning in all that lead.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2009, 08:25 PM~13426687
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Think of the money we can make from turning in all that lead.
> *


no wonder all those hoppers look so damn raggedy. they should have invested in some chrome here and there...AT LEAST a front bumper and some headlights. too bad you cant pawn lead.
they should probably think about doin the hop at the bottom of the hill this year. i dont know if all those west coast cars can pull all that weight up that big hill.....just a thought.


----------



## Heights

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2009, 08:22 PM~13426640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: spelling!
> *


lol u guys over in the midwest r fuckin jokes ......ill be up ther so u can help me with my spelling in person  best bealive that


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Mar 30 2009, 02:01 AM~13429215
> *lol u guys over in the midwest r fuckin jokes ......ill be up ther so u can help me with my spelling in person  best bealive that
> *



i know how to spell lead :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

DAMN THIS EVENT IS GONNA BE ON AND POPPIN WEIGHT OR NO WEIGHT. I CANT (WEIGHT) I MEAN WAIT FOR THIS PICNIC TO GO DOWN. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Mar 30 2009, 09:01 AM~13429215
> *lol u guys over in the midwest r fuckin jokes ......ill be up ther so u can help me with my spelling in person  best bealive that
> *


Were jokes? nah bro we just having fun homie.Thats what this is all about man.Hope you do make it down you'll see for yourself we build some nice ass low-lows out here,just like you guys do out there.it's all one luv bro for any lowrider.But i will still help you with the spelling it's beleave not bealive. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 30 2009, 07:54 AM~13430204
> *Were jokes? nah bro we just having fun homie.Thats what this is all about man.Hope you do make it down you'll see for yourself we build some nice ass low-lows out here,just like you guys do out there.it's all one luv bro for any lowrider.But i will still help you with the spelling it's beleave not bealive. :biggrin:
> *


:uh: let me help you out *Believe* Remember in grade school The I before E except after C :biggrin: Hey were you the same height in grade school as you are now? :roflmao: :roflmao: J/K


----------



## pitbull166

Damn I gotta stay neutral.. From the BIG BAD WEST COAST. SOUTHERN CALI... but live in the mid west now.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 30 2009, 08:25 AM~13430549
> *:uh: let me help you out Believe Remember in grade school The I before E except after C :biggrin: Hey were you the same height in grade school as you are now? :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


i think he meant beleave, as in be leaving with a losing streak. :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:rant: :rofl:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 30 2009, 03:25 PM~13430549
> *:uh: let me help you out Believe Remember in grade school The I before E except after C :biggrin: Hey were you the same height in grade school as you are now? :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


 :0 :biggrin: And were you just as fat in grade school?Wait is that where you got your name you fell down one day and rolled down a hill?Rollin
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Go wash a car or something. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 03:40 PM~13430664
> *i think he meant beleave, as in be leaving with a losing streak.  :dunno:
> *


Even jesus christ himself knew what i meant. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by pitbull166_@Mar 30 2009, 03:30 PM~13430590
> *Damn I gotta stay neutral.. From the BIG BAD WEST COAST. SOUTHERN CALI... but live in the mid west now.
> *


It's all good bro i have a gang of friends that moved from the west out here.why is that? :0 :biggrin: Midwest rules. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Mar 29 2009, 07:59 AM~13422109
> *NAH, IM MOVING MY REAR AXLE BACK BOUT 10'' INCHES AND PUTTIN  AN ELEPHANT ON TRUNK, SO B READY TO GET SERVED :biggrin:
> *


do it do it do it :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 29 2009, 09:30 AM~13422570



blah blah blah you right weight is what i have a new car is what you should go get fun boy im going 2 show you a clean car with all the shit you girls :tears: :tears: about so be ready oyeh buy the way i dont care if you guys dont pull up thats what i want you 2 do so i can make the mid west look like assholes


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 07:02 PM~13426403
> *yeah. the junk yard is all cleared out.
> *


jesus christ do you even have a car ? shit no go pray 2 god and get 1 and come back :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 30 2009, 01:07 AM~13429224
> *i know how to spell lead  :biggrin:
> *


if you no how 2 spell it go get some and dont spell it go find out where they sell it and get you some :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5: :h5: :h5: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## dena4life-D

:0 fuck this topic im out going 2 the shop 2 play with some lead


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 30 2009, 10:00 AM~13431471
> *if you no how 2 spell it go get some and dont spell it go find out where they sell it and get you some  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :h5:  :h5:  :h5:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:
> *


they sent it all to the west coast for some reason all of our weight is used in elevators


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 30 2009, 04:53 PM~13431415
> *blah blah blah you right weight is what i have a new car is what you should go get fun boy im going 2 show you a clean car with all the shit you girls :tears:  :tears: about so be ready oyeh buy the way i dont care if you guys dont pull up thats what i want you 2 do so i can make the mid west look like assholes  [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 What now your scared. :biggrin: I'm gonna pull up on you first homie.You can take that to the bank. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 30 2009, 04:57 PM~13431452
> *jesus christ do you even have a car ? shit no go pray 2 god and get 1 and come back  :0
> *


It should be in tulsa with alittle luck,still got a way to go on this one.


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 30 2009, 09:19 AM~13431127
> *:0  :biggrin: And were you just as fat in grade school?Wait is that where you got your name you fell down one day and rolled down a hill?Rollin
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Go wash a car or something. :biggrin:
> *


Stop it Vern!!! Hey i know why you always laughing when you run in grass! Its cause the grass tickles your little nuts when you run! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MINT'Z

uffin:


----------



## Heights

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 30 2009, 02:07 AM~13429224
> *i know how to spell lead  :biggrin:
> *


u must be a cheerleader swinging off some other guys nuts doing 20inch's


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Mar 30 2009, 02:43 PM~13433979
> *u must be a cheerleader swinging off some other guys nuts doing 20inch's
> *



:thumbsdown: no cheerleader here homie i got my own shit


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 30 2009, 10:02 AM~13431484
> * :0 fuck this topic im out going 2 the shop 2 play with some lead
> *


x2000 :biggrin:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N+Mar 30 2009, 10:25 AM~13430549-->
> 
> 
> 
> :uh: let me help you out *Believe* Remember in grade school The I before E except after C :biggrin: Hey were you the same height in grade school as you are now? :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ROLL'N_@Mar 30 2009, 03:36 PM~13433384
> *Stop it Vern!!! Hey i know why you always laughing when you run in grass! Its cause the grass tickles your little nuts when you run! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :ugh: :barf:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 30 2009, 09:57 AM~13431452
> *jesus christ do you even have a car ? shit no go pray 2 god and get 1 and come back  :0
> *


 :ugh: :dunno: just practicing. :cheesy: there is just no tellin.


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 30 2009, 01:36 PM~13433384
> *Stop it Vern!!! Hey i know why you always laughing when you run in grass! Its cause the grass tickles your little nuts when you run! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 30 2009, 09:25 AM~13430549
> *:uh: let me help you out Believe Remember in grade school The I before E except after C :biggrin: Hey were you the same height in grade school as you are now? :roflmao:  :roflmao: J/K
> *


 :0 You guys are fuckin clownin :cheesy: Best beileiavee it :wow:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Mar 30 2009, 09:53 AM~13431415
> *blah blah blah you right weight is what i have a new car is what you should go get fun boy im going 2 show you a clean car with all the shit you girls :tears:  :tears: about so be ready oyeh buy the way i dont care if you guys dont pull up thats what i want you 2 do so i can make the mid west look like assholes  [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: CRAZY ASS MOTHA FUCKA,SAID FUN BOY, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 29 2009, 08:02 PM~13426403
> *yeah. the junk yard is all cleared out.
> *


WAT DO U MEAN THE JUNK YARD IS CLEARED OUT DO U NEED SOME HELP BUILDING A CAR


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 09:48 PM~13439149
> *WAT DO U MEAN THE JUNK YARD IS CLEARED OUT DO U NEED SOME HELP BUILDING A CAR
> *


 :0


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 09:50 PM~13439172
> *:0
> *


 :h5:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:cheesy: i hope thats you and me :biggrin:


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

NAWW ITS NOT HOMIE


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 10:54 PM~13439219
> *:cheesy:  i hope thats you and me  :biggrin:
> *


:uh: :roflmao: 
YO JESUS MAYBE U CAN MAKE THINGS HAPPEN & MY CAR WILL BE READY BY TULSA :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 09:55 PM~13439246
> *NAWW ITS NOT HOMIE
> *


 :0  well at least we're homies. :cheesy: 
thats awfully nice of you to help build my car BUT, we do it without all that lead....HOMIE


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Mar 30 2009, 09:57 PM~13439267
> *:uh:  :roflmao:
> YO JESUS MAYBE U CAN MAKE THINGS HAPPEN & MY CAR WILL BE READY BY TULSA :biggrin:
> *


let me talk to my people :roflmao:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 10:59 PM~13439300
> *let me talk to my people :roflmao:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 09:58 PM~13439282
> *:0    well at least we're homies. :cheesy:
> thats awfully nice of you to help build my car BUT, we do it without all that lead....HOMIE
> *


WE WILL SEE IF YOUR CAR EVEN WORKS HOMIE


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 09:58 PM~13439282
> *:0    well at least we're homies. :cheesy:
> thats awfully nice of you to help build my car BUT, we do it without all that lead....HOMIE
> *


WE WILL SEE IF YOUR CAR EVEN WORKS HOMIE :rant: :nosad: :nono:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2009, 10:01 PM~13439326
> *WE WILL SEE IF YOUR CAR EVEN WORKS HOMIE
> *


with your friendly offer to help, it probably wont


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

this shit talkin stuff is pretty fun but even jesus needs his 8 hours so goodnight hopper people....you too dena.  


ill think of the some clever shit tonight for tomorrow.


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 10:06 PM~13439375
> *this shit talkin stuff is pretty fun but even jesus needs his 8 hours so goodnight hopper people....you too dena.
> ill think of the some clever shit tonight for tomorrow.
> 
> *


WITH MY HELP EVERYTHING WORKS HOMIE


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

YEAH WE WILL TALK TOMMORROW U NEED 2 GO SLEEP YOUR KRAZY :yes: :werd: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :h5:


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

WATS WRONG WITH DA MID WEST


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 04:58 AM~13439282
> *:0    well at least we're homies. :cheesy:
> thats awfully nice of you to help build my car BUT, we do it without all that lead....HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 true that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 04:59 AM~13439300
> *let me talk to my people :roflmao:
> *


Hell ya we can do it bring it down. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 31 2009, 05:01 AM~13439326
> *WE WILL SEE IF YOUR CAR EVEN WORKS HOMIE
> *


I beat it's cleaner then anything you bring down.
:yes: :yes: :yes:

Heres his frame and suspension. :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 31 2009, 04:48 AM~13439149
> *WAT DO U MEAN THE JUNK YARD IS CLEARED OUT DO U NEED SOME HELP BUILDING A CAR
> *


nah man but we know how you guys do it,build them hopp them then straight to the junkyard when they fall apart. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 30 2009, 08:36 PM~13433384
> *Stop it Vern!!! Hey i know why you always laughing when you run in grass! Its cause the grass tickles your little nuts when you run! :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yo i think i just heard todd yell for your ass to wash another car. :0 
And you know big fish put out 2 more dvd's while your on here clowin around,you better get to work man. :0  them cars ain't gonna wash themselfs. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 06:58 AM~13441886
> *Hell ya we can do it bring it down. :biggrin:
> *


there you have it. a true merical worker right here on l.i.l.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 30 2009, 09:58 PM~13439282
> *:0    well at least we're homies. :cheesy:
> thats awfully nice of you to help build my car BUT, we do it without all that lead....HOMIE
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 31 2009, 07:36 AM~13442109
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:
> *


  maybe we can even become homies :h5: :cheesy:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 07:39 AM~13442128
> *  maybe we can even become homies :h5:  :cheesy:
> *



:cheesy: FOR REAL?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 31 2009, 07:43 AM~13442150
> *:cheesy:  FOR REAL?
> *


its true. i think all you need to do is talk a little bit of trash...........PUSSY!!! :biggrin: 
see were layin a foundation down right now to a big future. o'yeah, your car is a piece of shit and full of lead and whatnot.  see? BUDS ALREADY.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 07:49 AM~13442195
> *its true. i think all you need to do is talk a little bit of trash...........PUSSY!!! :biggrin:
> see were layin a foundation down right now to a big future. o'yeah, your car is a piece of shit and full of lead and whatnot.    see? BUDS ALREADY.
> *



BUT I DON'T FUCK WITH LEAD. SO HOW IS MY CAR A PIECE OF SHIT? I AM NOT FROM THE WEST COAST


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 07:04 AM~13441905
> *Yo i think i just heard todd yell for your ass to wash another car. :0
> And you know big fish put out 2 more dvd's while your on here clowin around,you better get to work man. :0   them cars ain't gonna wash themselfs. :biggrin:
> *


*Good Luck This Year!!!*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 31 2009, 07:50 AM~13442206
> *BUT I DON'T FUCK WITH LEAD. SO HOW IS MY CAR A PIECE OF SHIT? I AM NOT FROM THE WEST COAST
> *


no. see, to be "homies" you have to talk shit! i woulda said something along the lines of "FUCK YOU! I ONLY USE LEAD TO CHECK OFF THE LIST OF WEST SIDERS I JUST SERVED!.........HOMIE!" see what i mean. thats how true buds get put together. just look at me and dena. the tiniest bit of trash exchanged, and now were sharing stove top and catching american idol.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 08:14 AM~13442381
> *no. see, to be "homies" you have to talk shit! i woulda said something along the lines of "FUCK YOU! I ONLY USE LEAD TO CHECK OFF THE LIST OF WEST SIDERS I JUST SERVED!.........HOMIE!" see what i mean. thats how true buds get put together. just look at me and dena. the tiniest bit of trash exchanged, and now were sharing stove top and catching american idol.
> *


ARE YOU SURE THAT YA'LL AREN'T SUCKING EACH OTHER OFF :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 31 2009, 08:16 AM~13442395
> *ARE YOU SURE THAT YA'LL AREN'T SUCKING EACH OTHER OFF :uh:
> *


i can tell youre really starting to understand how it works. but you cant seem to keep your mind off sucking dicks. i guess we cant be "HOMIES". o'well. more stove top for me..........***


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 08:12 AM~13442368
> *Good Luck This Year!!!
> *


*
:roflmao: DAMN!*


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 08:23 AM~13442448
> *i can tell youre really starting to understand how it works. but you cant seem to keep your mind off sucking dicks. i guess we cant be "HOMIES". o'well. more stove top for me..........***
> *



KICK ROCKS BITCH!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@Mar 31 2009, 08:24 AM~13442460
> *KICK ROCKS BITCH!! :0  :0  :0
> *


no. SELLL ROCKS.....to buy some lead..................... gay dude.


----------



## .TODD

how many of you fukers are mufasa approved


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2009, 08:29 AM~13442500
> *how many of you fukers are mufasa approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 03:12 PM~13442368
> *Good Luck This Year!!!
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I did win best lowrider. :biggrin: 

































FUCKHEAD :biggrin:*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2009, 08:29 AM~13442500
> *how many of you fukers are mufasa approved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



how can we expect to win if we dont load our trunks, bumpers and gas tanks? were are hoppin the west right? :0


----------



## .TODD

true that 

with all the extra money the west spends in lead and extra gas money because they heva an additional 500 pds in lead on top of there 14 batteries probably getting 6 miles to the gallon

we spend that money in quality shit for our rides


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2009, 11:15 AM~13443824
> *true that
> 
> with all the extra money the west spends in lead and extra gas money because they heva an additional 500 pds in lead on top of there 14 batteries probably getting 6 miles to the gallon
> 
> we spend that money in quality shit for our rides
> *


not to mention, they can only fit about a gallon of gas at a time from all the lead in the tanks. ive seen it first hand.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 04:54 PM~13446112
> *not to mention, they can only fit about a gallon of gas at a time from all the lead in the tanks. ive seen it first hand.
> *


for real dude, do people do that?

when you 'build' somthing thats not even a car anymore... whats the point..


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 31 2009, 05:56 PM~13447008
> *for real dude, do people do that?
> 
> when you 'build' somthing thats not even a car anymore... whats the point..
> *


its real. ive seen it. kinda sucks for the real hoppers. o'well. its very useful for talkin trash.


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 08:12 AM~13442368
> *Good Luck This Year!!!
> *


*
:roflmao: :roflmao: :burn: :burn:*


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Mar 31 2009, 06:56 PM~13447008
> *for real dude, do people do that?
> 
> when you 'build' somthing thats not even a car anymore... whats the point..
> *


i recently seen a west built show car


:barf: 

it was bad dude


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Mar 31 2009, 03:54 PM~13446112
> *not to mention, they can only fit about a gallon of gas at a time from all the lead in the tanks. ive seen it first hand.
> *



:h5: ma ***** jesus h christ :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 31 2009, 07:26 PM~13447939
> *i recently seen a west built show car
> :barf:
> 
> it was bad dude
> *



:wave: what up chuck i seen that guy ATTEPT to get you owned with no ownage what a dickhead :loco:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2009, 08:49 PM~13448213
> *:wave:  what up chuck i seen that guy ATTEPT to get you owned with no ownage what a dickhead  :loco:
> *


i was hoping he would 


:dunno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 31 2009, 07:49 PM~13448220
> *i was hoping he would
> :dunno:
> *


yeah i had my popcorn ready and everything :angry:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2009, 09:00 PM~13448346
> *yeah i had my popcorn ready and everything  :angry:
> *


:|

he didnt have shit on me 


anyone wanna buy a mazda? it has impala lowers on it :cheesy:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Mar 31 2009, 08:07 PM~13448427
> *:|
> 
> he didnt have shit on me
> anyone wanna buy a mazda? it has impala lowers on it  :cheesy:
> *


you got a topic on it let me see it

mazda with impala lowers :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Mar 31 2009, 09:24 PM~13448633
> *you got a topic on it let me see it
> 
> mazda with impala lowers  :0
> *


extended and wrapped :0 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=450242


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 07:58 AM~13441886
> *Hell ya we can do it bring it down. :biggrin:
> *


  i might be hitting u up soon then :0


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 08:45 AM~13442640
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I did win best lowrider. :biggrin:
> FUCKHEAD :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

:wave: 1000


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 03:41 AM~13448888
> *:biggrin:
> *


Jamol remember that hamburger place you loved here in K.C. i got this pic of you there.


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 09:26 PM~13449633
> *Jamol remember that hamburger place you loved here in K.C.  i got this pic of you there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?*


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 09:51 PM~13449971
> *Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 04:51 AM~13449971
> *Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Allright allright i quit. :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 10:51 PM~13449971
> *Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 09:51 PM~13449971
> *Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
CHECKMATE!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Apr 1 2009, 06:29 AM~13450876
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> CHECKMATE!
> *


 :biggrin: yeah i can't photoshop or even know how to find picks on here.You win fatboy. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 04:51 AM~13449971
> *Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It made you alot of money right. :0 :0 Just keep repin that westcoast homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Glad you taken the runnin to the next level jamol


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 11:31 PM~13450889
> *It made you alot of money right. :0  :0  Just keep repin that westcoast homie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Alright Fabian ill let this one go!! Cause you my boy!! But You Know I try and rep for everyone all over! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

good times


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 07:47 AM~13451209
> *Alright Fabian ill let this one go!! Cause you my boy!! But You Know I try and rep for everyone all over! :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know dogg we know whats up see you soon brother.Lets call it a tie. :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@Mar 31 2009, 12:41 AM~13439828
> *WATS WRONG WITH DA MID WEST
> *


it's not what's wrong it's what were doing right and thats' buiding quality non leaded down cars thats what's right with the MID-WEST homie best believe it :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Apr 1 2009, 08:11 AM~13452634
> *it's not what's wrong it's what were doing right  and thats' buiding quality  non leaded down cars thats what's right with the MID-WEST  homie best believe it :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Apr 1 2009, 03:11 PM~13452634
> *it's not what's wrong it's what were doing right  and thats' buiding quality  non leaded down cars thats what's right with the MID-WEST  homie best believe it :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Yes sir you coming to tulsa to prove it with us?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

damn! all the WS is workin hard on their shit. i havent seen a peep from them fools in a min. theyre all tryin to come up on some grilles and bumpers............and headlights...........and running motors...............and driveshafts....and, and, and.......MORE WEIGHT.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 1 2009, 08:54 AM~13453021
> *damn! all the WS is workin hard on their shit. i havent seen a peep from them fools in a min. theyre all tryin to come up on some grilles and bumpers............and headlights...........and running motors...............and driveshafts....and, and, and.......MORE WEIGHT.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:h5: :h5:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 1 2009, 08:54 AM~13453021
> *damn! all the WS is workin hard on their shit. i havent seen a peep from them fools in a min. theyre all tryin to come up on some grilles and bumpers............and headlights...........and running motors...............and driveshafts....and, and, and.......MORE WEIGHT.
> *



east & midwest v.s west coast = quality v.s quanity done next topic


----------



## switches4life

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

F#%k Bubba :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 07:55 PM~13459235
> *F#%K Bubba :biggrin:
> *


its okay bub, you can cuss :yes:

see now i had to edit.


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 1 2009, 07:57 PM~13459259
> *its okay bub, you can cuss :yes:
> 
> see now i had to edit.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 08:12 PM~13459464
> *:biggrin:
> *


No, you CANT CURSE. & thanks again for the jump at Kool-Aids homie! :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 1 2009, 08:20 PM~13459596
> *No, you CANT CURSE.  & thanks again for the jump at Kool-Aids homie! :biggrin:
> *


*That was You??* :biggrin: No Problem!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 1 2009, 08:20 PM~13459596
> *No, you CANT CURSE.  & thanks again for the jump at Kool-Aids homie! :biggrin:
> *


FUCK THAT!!! BE YOUR OWN BOSS!!! :cheesy:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 08:22 PM~13459636
> *That was You?? :biggrin: No Problem!!!
> *


 :biggrin: Got Lenard as one of your cam men now? Thass coo :cheesy: He almost missed them multi gas hops havin his back turned. I had to "Warnabrotha"


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Apr 1 2009, 08:27 PM~13459732
> *:biggrin:  Got Lenard as one of your cam men now? Thass coo  :cheesy:  He almost missed them multi gas hops havin his back turned. I had to "Warnabrotha"
> *


Man! Naw Leonard is not a camera man for me! he was just messin around havin fun! i got it though!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

sounds like good times


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 1 2009, 08:22 PM~13459636
> *That was You?? :biggrin: No Problem!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## STEVE_0_509

:biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 1 2009, 10:40 AM~13452903
> *:biggrin: Yes sir you coming to tulsa to prove it with us?
> *


Hell yea homie I wouldn't miss it for the world it'll be my first time but I'll be there with headlights both bumpers header panel and NO WEIGHT :biggrin: maybe I'll meet up with yall in Kc on the way down


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Apr 1 2009, 09:32 PM~13460768
> *Hell yea homie I wouldn't miss it for the world  it'll be my first time  but I'll be there with headlights  both bumpers header panel and NO WEIGHT :biggrin: maybe I'll meet up with yall in Kc on the way down
> *


how do you expect to win anything with all that extra weight? :cheesy: they try to shed every little pound they can find..starting with the hood ornament and then move on down.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 1 2009, 09:54 AM~13453021
> *damn! all the WS is workin hard on their shit. i havent seen a peep from them fools in a min. theyre all tryin to come up on some grilles and bumpers............and headlights...........and running motors...............and driveshafts....and, and, and.......MORE WEIGHT.
> *



ive got some window weights from a job i did for their cause :dunno:


they can just tie them on as needed :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 1 2009, 09:41 PM~13460904
> *ive got some window weights from a job i did for their cause     :dunno:
> they can just tie them on as needed   :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: offering the defense help..... now thats true sportsmanship! 
i have some old fishing line weights :dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 2 2009, 12:00 AM~13461706
> *:cheesy: offering the defense help..... now thats true sportsmanship!
> i have some old fishing line weights :dunno:
> *



i have a feeling they will need it 


charity case 


btw i dont hop just talk shit :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Apr 2 2009, 04:32 AM~13460768
> *Hell yea homie I wouldn't miss it for the world  it'll be my first time  but I'll be there with headlights  both bumpers header panel and NO WEIGHT :biggrin: maybe I'll meet up with yall in Kc on the way down
> *


we leaving friday but yeah holla.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 2 2009, 08:49 AM~13463003
> *we leaving friday but yeah holla.
> *


What hotel is good to stay at?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 2 2009, 03:26 PM~13463701
> *What hotel is good to stay at?
> *


Theres 2 close to it we always stay at but i can't remember the names,ask someone in the tulsa show topic.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Yo i just found out darrells breaking out with this new hopper for tulsa.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 10:48 PM~13450580
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Allright allright i quit. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats funny


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 09:51 PM~13449971
> *Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :h5: :h5: you got him wit that one :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 1 2009, 11:09 PM~13461771
> *i have a feeling they will need it
> charity case
> btw i dont hop just talk shit  :biggrin:
> *


im tryin to by tulsa but it might not be done.  im just practicing the shit talking part for later.
the way i see it, its like playing dominoes. you just gotta talk as much shit as possible, win or lose.  but in the end, its just a game made for fun. no hard feelings.


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 2 2009, 10:30 AM~13463747
> *Yo i just found out darrells breaking out with this new hopper for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN THAT BITCH LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SOME MEAN EXTENDED A-ARMS!!!! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 2 2009, 09:56 PM~13471468
> *DAMN THAT BITCH LOOKS LIKE IT HAS SOME MEAN EXTENDED A-ARMS!!!! :0
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 2 2009, 08:30 AM~13463747
> *Yo i just found out darrells breaking out with this new hopper for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



its ok tho atleast you know shes got a full frame wrap :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 2 2009, 02:49 PM~13466425
> *im tryin to by tulsa but it might not be done.   im just practicing the shit talking part for later.
> the way i see it, its like playing dominoes. you just gotta talk as much shit as possible, win or lose.   but in the end, its just a game made for fun. no hard feelings.
> *


i havent got the hard feelings part down yet


i tend to make motherfuckers cry


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 3 2009, 04:13 PM~13474546
> *i havent got the hard feelings part down yet
> i tend to make motherfuckers cry
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: oh my bad :tears: :tears:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Mar 31 2009, 10:51 PM~13449971
> *Man! Good One! By the way Thanks for stopping by the booth and signing autographs at the Az show!! remember me taking this pic of you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 3 2009, 04:51 PM~13477623
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: oh my bad :tears:  :tears:
> *


u got thick skin fabio 

your cool in my book even if ya are a drunken yard gnome 


if these guys really wanna fuck with ya theyd call ya out for not hopping at the door 


anything more then chipping and u wouldnt be able to reach the switch


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 04:56 AM~13480062
> *u got thick skin fabio
> 
> your cool in my book  even if ya are a drunken yard gnome
> if these guys really wanna fuck with ya theyd call ya out for not hopping at the door
> anything more then chipping and u wouldnt be able to reach the switch
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ican do it just don't like to.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 2 2009, 07:30 AM~13463747
> *Yo i just found out darrells breaking out with this new hopper for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



IM GOING 2 MAKE YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS KEEP ON :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: I GOT YOU FUN BOY I GOT YOU :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 4 2009, 10:09 AM~13482481
> *IM GOING 2 MAKE YOU LOOK LIKE A ASS KEEP ON  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: I GOT YOU FUN BOY I GOT YOU  :0 [/size][/color]
> *



Fun Boy....... :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 11:46 AM~13482650
> *Fun Boy....... :uh:
> *


i like the "i got you" part 


almost sounds like a love song


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 10:46 AM~13482650
> *Fun Boy....... :uh:
> *


i dont get it either. sounds like some shit a gay dude would say. but, im just guessing.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 4 2009, 12:02 PM~13482737
> *i dont get it either. sounds like some shit a gay dude would say. but, im just guessing.
> *



west coast


----------



## REV. chuck

you guys out in cali should really start melting these down or something


starting to pile up


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 04:47 PM~13484162
> *you guys out in cali should really start melting these down or something
> starting to pile up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: wow chuck you really out done ya self i dont think i can top that


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 06:51 PM~13484444
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  wow chuck you really out done ya self i dont think i can top that
> *




:dunno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 06:50 PM~13484791
> *:dunno:
> *



what i mean is i cant belive i didnt think of that first


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 09:51 PM~13485561
> *what i mean is i cant belive i didnt think of that first
> *


think of what 


i just posted facts


----------



## REV. chuck

they could save money on lead too if theyd melt theyr front bumpers down and use that instead


its all about going green


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 08:53 PM~13485572
> *they could save money on lead too if theyd melt theyr front bumpers down and use that instead
> its all about going green
> *



they could always throw in the trunk you knowwith the rest of the stuff next to the elevator weights and air conditioner


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 10:12 PM~13485689
> *they could always throw in the trunk you knowwith the rest of the stuff next to the elevator weights and air conditioner
> *



:roflmao:


at least theyr staying cool.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 09:25 PM~13485770
> *:roflmao:
> at least theyr staying cool.
> *



its to keep their motors cool


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 10:49 PM~13485954
> *its to keep their motors cool
> *



you sure? 


cause the way i see it they need all the help they can get to be cool themselves


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 09:55 PM~13485994
> *you sure?
> cause the way i see it they need all the help they can get to be cool themselves
> *



thats what their cheerleaders are for


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 11:27 PM~13486213
> *thats what their cheerleaders are for
> *



i thought all the yelling and cheering was to cover the sound of their cars falling apart while they hopped

:dunno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 10:29 PM~13486230
> *i thought all the yelling and cheering was to cover the sound of their cars falling apart while they hopped
> 
> :dunno:
> *


dual purpose cheerleaders


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 11:30 PM~13486236
> *dual purpose cheerleaders
> *


at least they have something that does what its suppose to without cheating


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 10:30 PM~13486240
> *at least they have something that does what its suppose to without cheating
> *


even a broken clock's right twice a day


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 4 2009, 11:32 PM~13486248
> *even a broken clock's right twice a day
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 10:39 PM~13486298
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 04:47 PM~13484162
> *you guys out in cali should really start melting these down or something
> starting to pile up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i heard you were a gay. is that true? just curious? im jrunk and horny is all.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 5 2009, 12:13 AM~13486516
> *i heard you were a gay. is that true? just curious? im jrunk and horny is all.
> *



its not gay if you dont kiss :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 11:14 PM~13486519
> *its not gay if you dont kiss  :uh:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 4 2009, 11:14 PM~13486519
> *its not gay if you dont kiss  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: just seeing if your "hard feelings" came in the mail yet.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 5 2009, 10:33 AM~13488038
> *:roflmao: just seeing if your "hard feelings" came in the mail yet.
> *


didnt know i was expecting some :cheesy:


----------



## midwest_swang

Midgetstics 4 Life :0 :0 :0


----------



## AndrewH

i hear on truucha videos, the west hires midgets to stand around the cars to make them look like there hopping higher


----------



## mashingbumper

I saw that shit too that's pretty low even for the west coast but gotta keep them busy too :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 5 2009, 05:30 PM~13490010
> *i hear on truucha videos, the west hires midgets to stand around the cars to make them look like there hopping higher
> *


its all camera tricks angles n shit


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 5 2009, 05:46 PM~13490462
> *its all camera tricks  angles n shit
> *



not to mention the 6 ppl in the back pushing on the trunk :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 6 2009, 03:16 PM~13498093
> *not to mention the 6 ppl in the back pushing on the trunk  :uh:
> *


u fgot a gbdoy chassis laying around out there :dunno:


----------



## switches4life

HOPE THE WEST SHOWS UP,.. IF NOT ITS GONA B TEXAS VS MIDWEST :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 6 2009, 02:19 PM~13498126
> *u fgot a gbdoy chassis laying around out there  :dunno:
> *



no but i know who does :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2009, 04:36 PM~13499465
> *HOPE THE WEST SHOWS UP,.. IF NOT ITS GONA B TEXAS VS MIDWEST :biggrin:
> *


if you west coast dudes are so bad open the trunk thats all im sayin


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 6 2009, 11:36 PM~13499465
> *HOPE THE WEST SHOWS UP,.. IF NOT ITS GONA B TEXAS VS MIDWEST :biggrin:
> *


I was born in texas,and i live in the midwest i win either way. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 7 2009, 01:01 AM~13500370
> *if you west coast dudes are so bad open the trunk thats all im sayin
> *


Why you wanna see the extra weight or the extra pumps????????
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

lot of shit talkin.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 6 2009, 10:10 PM~13502839
> *Why you wanna see the extra weight or the extra pumps????????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: seen that first hand too! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 7 2009, 07:27 AM~13503885
> *lot of shit talkin.
> *


 :biggrin: Whats up homie?you coming down right.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 6 2009, 06:01 PM~13500370
> *if you west coast dudes are so bad open the trunk thats all im sayin
> *


I will Open mine but what is that going to do.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 6 2009, 10:09 PM~13502827
> *I was born in texas,and i live in the midwest i win either way. :biggrin:
> *


 YOU. NOT GOING TO WIN. SHIT!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 7 2009, 02:19 PM~13504918
> *YOU. NOT GOING TO WIN. SHIT!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 I'm on your mind, Ha ha .And if you all come all the way out here i allready won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 7 2009, 10:17 AM~13506419
> *:0  :0  :0 I'm on your mind,  Ha ha .And if you all come all the way out here i allready won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



TRAILOROWNED!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 7 2009, 10:17 AM~13506419
> *:0  :0  :0 I'm on your mind,  Ha ha .And if you all come all the way out here i allready won!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


i guess that does make him kinda like your waitress.................but serving lead.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 7 2009, 08:12 AM~13504882
> *Ill will Open mine but what is that going to do all the weights in the bumper and gas tank.
> *



FIX.T


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:cheesy: :uh:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 7 2009, 12:00 PM~13506792
> *:cheesy:  :uh:
> *


:wave:



so whats the deal on that date? :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 7 2009, 11:04 AM~13506822
> *:wave:
> so whats the deal on that date?  :dunno:
> *


tryin to get my aunty to make my hair didz tigh. :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 7 2009, 12:10 PM~13506876
> *tryin to get my aunty to make my hair didz tigh. :cheesy:
> *


:scrutinize:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 7 2009, 11:14 AM~13506926
> *:scrutinize:
> *


yeah i missed it to


----------



## .TODD

TODD, JESUS H. CHRIST, Switch Man Jr.

hno: awww shit

what up jesus :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 7 2009, 05:59 PM~13511121
> *TODD, JESUS H. CHRIST, Switch Man Jr</span>.
> 
> hno:  awww shit
> 
> what up jesus  :biggrin:
> *



just making some little thumbnail sketches for my little judgement day party. <span style=\'color:red\'>ITS GONNA BE HOT! im thinking it will be on the 21st of july..in oklahoma


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 7 2009, 07:03 PM~13511832
> *just making some little thumbnail sketches for my little judgement day party. ITS GONNA BE HOT! im thinking it will be on the 21st of july..in oklahoma
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 7 2009, 05:59 PM~13506781
> *FIX.T
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Heights

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 7 2009, 06:40 AM~13504683
> *:biggrin: Whats up homie?you coming down right.
> *


get off his nuts


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 7 2009, 12:27 AM~13503885
> *lot of shit talkin.
> *


A TODD YOUR BOY IS WORST THEN BIGKILLA


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 12:38 AM~13525346
> *A TODD YOUR BOY IS WORST THEN BIGKILLA
> *


 :0


----------



## Heights

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 12:38 AM~13525346
> *A TODD YOUR BOY IS WORST THEN BIGKILLA
> *


 :0 :0 :0 yes in deed


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin:









HEY FABIAN THIS IS IN JUNE 09 LOWRIDER BACKBUMPER SPREAD SOMETHING THAT YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW ABOUT THIS IS A REAL HOPPER FROM CALI SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND A FRONT BUMPER IMAGEN THAT IM KILL YOUR 2PUMP LINCOLN OFF AS SOON AS I GET TO TULSA :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Apr 9 2009, 04:40 AM~13524046
> *get off his nuts
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Apr 9 2009, 07:38 AM~13525346-->
> 
> 
> 
> A TODD YOUR BOY IS WORST THEN BIGKILLA
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Heights_@Apr 9 2009, 08:20 PM~13529440
> *:0  :0  :0 yes in deed
> *


?Except i'll back up my talk,like i said bring YOUR cars down. :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 9 2009, 09:45 PM~13530211
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY FABIAN THIS IS IN JUNE 09 LOWRIDER BACKBUMPER SPREAD SOMETHING THAT YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW ABOUT THIS IS A REAL HOPPER FROM CALI SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND A FRONT BUMPER IMAGEN THAT IM KILL YOUR 2PUMP LINCOLN OFF AS SOON AS I GET TO TULSA  :biggrin:
> *


You left out the 1000 pounds of lead. :0 And this is something you don't know about. :0 :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 7 2009, 12:27 AM~13503885
> *lot of shit talkin.
> *


wouldn't worrie bout it, most of the peps here talking shit and making exuces are CHEERLEADERS, AND GOT NO HOPPER, :biggrin: so we ll just have to wait to the date and see who shows up


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 9 2009, 02:45 PM~13530211
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY FABIAN THIS IS IN JUNE 09 LOWRIDER BACKBUMPER SPREAD SOMETHING THAT YOU WOULD NEVER KNOW ABOUT THIS IS A REAL HOPPER FROM CALI SINGLE PUMP 10 BATT AND A FRONT BUMPER IMAGEN THAT IM KILL YOUR 2PUMP LINCOLN OFF AS SOON AS I GET TO TULSA  :biggrin:
> *


havin a front bumper isnt a luxury. they come standard on EVERY car. chrome, no weight, a nice paint job, and nice interior is something to brag about. its pretty funny that its so common for "hoppers" on the west coast to lack on a front bumper and headlights, that now you guys actually brag about having one. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!.........................baller


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

Thee coast with the most!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 9 2009, 05:34 PM~13531092
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thee coast with the most weighted cars!
> *



FIX.T


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 9 2009, 04:52 PM~13531258
> *FIX.T
> *


YOU FOOLS GOT THE MOST WEIGHTED WOMAN :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 9 2009, 02:49 PM~13530237
> *?Except i'll back up my talk,like i said bring YOUR cars down. :0  :0
> *


ALL THIS SHIT YOU TALK ABOUT STATE TO STATE WHY HAVENT YOU BROUGHT YOUR SHIT TO THE WEST?????? CUZ YOUR SCARY.. AND YOU DONT BACK UP SHIT WHEN YOUR SCARY LIL ASS WAS OUT HERE YOU DIDNT BRING NO CAR AND DONT GIVE ME NO SAD ASS EXCUSSE YOU TAX YOUR CLUB MEMBERS FOR GAS MONEY. LIKE IM SAYING YOUR ALL TALK...


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 07:03 PM~13533089
> *ALL THIS SHIT YOU TALK ABOUT STATE TO STATE WHY HAVENT YOU BROUGHT YOUR SHIT TO THE WEST?????? CUZ YOUR SCARY.. AND YOU DONT BACK UP SHIT WHEN YOUR SCARY LIL ASS WAS OUT HERE YOU DIDNT BRING NO CAR AND DONT GIVE ME NO SAD ASS EXCUSSE YOU TAX YOUR CLUB MEMBERS FOR GAS MONEY. LIKE IM SAYING YOUR ALL TALK...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 9 2009, 02:51 PM~13530257
> *You left out the 1000 pounds of lead. :0 And this is something you don't know about. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ALL THAT TRENCH PLATE IN YOUR TRUNK PLEASE THAT WAS 5 YEARS AGO :0 :0


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Apr 7 2009, 09:56 PM~13512647-->
> 
> 
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 09:03 PM~13533089
> *ALL THIS SHIT YOU TALK ABOUT STATE TO STATE WHY HAVENT YOU BROUGHT YOUR SHIT TO THE WEST?????? CUZ YOUR SCARY.. AND YOU DONT BACK UP SHIT WHEN YOUR SCARY LIL ASS WAS OUT HERE YOU DIDNT BRING NO CAR AND DONT GIVE ME NO SAD ASS EXCUSSE YOU TAX YOUR CLUB MEMBERS FOR GAS MONEY. LIKE IM SAYING YOUR ALL TALK...
> *



pot meet kettle 


kettle this is pot


----------



## droptopt-bird

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any videos of this car ?


----------



## REV. chuck

> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any videos of this car ?
> 
> 
> 
> theres video and pictures somewhere of 4 guys picking up a gbody bumper that was on a west coast built car
Click to expand...


----------



## Heights

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2009, 03:32 PM~13530552
> *havin a front bumper isnt a luxury. they come standard on EVERY car. chrome, no weight, a nice paint job, and nice interior is something to brag about. its pretty funny that its so common for "hoppers" on the west coast to lack on a front bumper and headlights, that now you guys actually brag about having one. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!.........................baller
> *


U MUST BE THE TYPE OF GUY THAT CANT AFORD A FULL FRAME...........i would put lead to the list but ill dought u can aford it


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Apr 9 2009, 11:51 PM~13535361
> *U MUST BE THE TYPE OF GUY THAT CANT AFORD A FULL FRAME WITH THE BACK FULL OF LEAD
> *



FIX.T


----------



## Heights

> _Originally posted by Mr.GreenEyes 1_@Apr 9 2009, 05:55 PM~13531917
> *YOU FOOLS GOT THE MOST WEIGHTED WOMAN :biggrin:
> *


ther the ones that take care of u the most


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Apr 9 2009, 11:55 PM~13535394
> *ther the ones that take care of u the most
> 
> *


 :yes: because they shade in the summer & keep u warm in the winter :biggrin:


----------



## Heights

HEY FABIOO ITS NOT OUR FALT WE HOP CARS THAT LOOK LIKE YOUR SUPOSABLY SHOW CAR NOW CAN U BE MY SPELL CHECKER SINCE THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR IN THE WEST


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0


> _Originally posted by Heights_@Apr 9 2009, 11:08 PM~13535504
> *HEY FABIOO ITS NOT OUR FALT WE HOP CARS THAT LOOK LIKE YOUR SUPOSABLY SHOW CAR  NOW CAN U BE MY SPELL CHECKER SINCE THATS ALL YOUR GOOD FOR IN THE WEST
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Heights_@Apr 9 2009, 10:51 PM~13535361
> *U MUST BE THE TYPE OF GUY THAT CANT AFORD A FULL FRAME...........i would put lead to the list but ill dought u can aford it
> *


oh man! youre good! reeeeal good!  
its just too bad you couldnt afford a proper education. all that lead money and school fund.
eh fabian, you should help this guy spell out his so called "dissing" from here on out.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2009, 11:46 PM~13535707
> *oh man! youre good! reeeeal good!
> its just too bad you couldnt afford a proper education. all that lead money and school fund.
> eh fabian, you should help this guy spell out his so called "dissing" from here on out.
> *


OR MAYBE YOU CRYBABYS SHOULD JUST COME OUT TO THE WESTCOAST WITH ALL THIS SHIT TALKING AND SHUT US UP SINCE YOU WANNA BE LIKE THE WEST


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 08:03 PM~13533089
> *ALL THIS SHIT YOU TALK ABOUT STATE TO STATE WHY HAVENT YOU BROUGHT YOUR SHIT TO THE WEST?????? CUZ YOUR SCARY.. AND YOU DONT BACK UP SHIT WHEN YOUR SCARY LIL ASS WAS OUT HERE YOU DIDNT BRING NO CAR AND DONT GIVE ME NO SAD ASS EXCUSSE YOU TAX YOUR CLUB MEMBERS FOR GAS MONEY. LIKE IM SAYING YOUR ALL TALK...
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 11:50 PM~13535727
> *OR MAYBE YOU CRYBABYS SHOULD JUST COME OUT TO THE WESTCOAST WITH ALL THIS SHIT TALKING AND SHUT US UP SINCE YOU WANNA BE LIKE THE WEST
> *


or is it because your gas tanks wont hold over a gallon of gas? believe it or not, we can start, and drive our hoppers with full fuel capacity AND dont need to be embarrassed about how they look. they can actually pass an inspection. so its kind of our point.
the reason you fools stay out there with your raggedy rides is because they cant start and if by some miracle they did, you could only have enough gas to get it back on the trailer due to all the lead in the tank. not to mention, it would be a waste of time trailering a giant piece of scrap metal half way across the u.s. you should just stay home.  

p.s. with all that weight money you ballers have, you should all pitch in on a "DISSING FOR DUMMIES" book. it might help your game talk. just sayin.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 08:03 PM~13533089
> *ALL THIS SHIT YOU TALK ABOUT STATE TO STATE WHY HAVENT YOU BROUGHT YOUR SHIT TO THE WEST?????? CUZ YOUR SCARY.. AND YOU DONT BACK UP SHIT WHEN YOUR SCARY LIL ASS WAS OUT HERE YOU DIDNT BRING NO CAR AND DONT GIVE ME NO SAD ASS EXCUSSE YOU TAX YOUR CLUB MEMBERS FOR GAS MONEY. LIKE IM SAYING YOUR ALL TALK...
> *



p.s. SCARY as you used, actually means to frighten someone. such as, "wow! that roller coaster looks fuckin scary".... i think you mean to say SCARED.
(ice cube cant just go changing the dictionary)
if you need any help before you want to make any further posts, just p.m. me. ill help in any way i can.


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 9 2009, 11:50 PM~13535727
> *OR MAYBE YOU CRYBABYS SHOULD JUST COME OUT TO THE WESTCOAST WITH ALL THIS SHIT TALKING AND SHUT US UP SINCE YOU WANNA BE LIKE THE WEST
> *











EVERYONE WANTS TO BE LIKE US!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 10 2009, 09:20 AM~13538144
> *p.s. SCARY as you used, actually means to frighten someone. such as, "wow! that roller coaster looks fuckin scary".... i think you mean to say SCARED.
> (ice cube cant just go changing the dictionary)
> if you need any help before you want to make any further posts, just p.m. me. ill help in any way i can.
> *


Thank you for trying to correct me, Jesus H. Christ. But i used the word "SCARY" just the way i typed it. You know as in, "HOLY SHIT, LOOK THE WESTCOAST IS SCARY. THATS WHY WE WONT GO THERE"....SO YOUR BOY IS SCARY. So start worrying about hopping, NOT education. JUst goes to show how lame you midwest chumps are.....


THE WESTCOAST STARTING LOWRIDING THE EASTCOAST STARTED DONKS WHAT THE FUCK THE MIDWEST EVER DO BESIDE SWING fROM THE WESTCOAST


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 10:54 AM~13538944
> *Thank you for trying to correct me, Jesus H. Christ. But i used the word "SCARY" just the way i typed it. You know as in, "HOLY SHIT, LOOK THE WESTCOAST IS SCARY. THATS WHY WE WONT GO THERE"....SO YOUR BOY IS SCARY.  So start worrying about hopping, NOT education. JUst goes to show how lame you midwest chumps are.....
> THE WESTCOAST STARTING LOWRIDING THE EASTCOAST STARTED DONKS WHAT THE FUCK THE MIDWEST EVER DO BESIDE SWING fROM THE WESTCOAST
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 10 2009, 09:15 AM~13538096
> *or is it because your gas tanks wont hold over a gallon of gas? believe it or not, we can start, and drive our hoppers with full fuel capacity AND dont need to be embarrassed about how they look. they can actually pass an inspection. so its kind of our point.
> the reason you fools stay out there with your raggedy rides is because they cant start and if by some miracle they did, you could only have enough gas to get it back on the trailer due to all the lead in the tank. not to mention, it would be a waste of time trailering a giant piece of scrap metal half way across the u.s. you should just stay home.
> 
> p.s. with all that weight money you ballers have, you should all pitch in on a "DISSING FOR DUMMIES" book. it might help your game talk. just sayin.
> *


WHEN YOU TALK ABOUT RAGGEDY WHO YOU MEANING CUZ THAT LINCOLN IS BUCKET! AND WHO CARES WHAT WE DO WITH ARE CARS HOMIE YOU CALLED THE WEST OUT...

I THOUGHT YOU CRYBABYS BACK YOUR SHIT UP??? DO YOU LAMES REALLY CALL PEOPLE OUT AND THEN CRY THEM TO DEATH????WTF


----------



## REV. chuck

i think someones been EATING the lead instead of pouring it in his bumper


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 11:31 AM~13539208
> *i think someones been EATING the lead  instead of pouring it in his bumper
> *


yes i did!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 10:54 AM~13538944
> *Thank you for trying to correct me, Jesus H. Christ. But i used the word "SCARY" just the way i typed it. You know as in, "HOLY SHIT, LOOK THE WESTCOAST IS SCARY. THATS WHY WE WONT GO THERE".... SO YOUR BOY IS SCARY.  So start worrying about hopping, NOT education. JUst goes to show how lame you midwest chumps are.....
> THE WESTCOAST STARTING LOWRIDING THE EASTCOAST STARTED DONKS WHAT THE FUCK THE MIDWEST EVER DO BESIDE SWING fROM THE WESTCOAST
> *


 :cheesy: so is that why you arnt coming here? :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 11:02 AM~13539015
> *WHEN YOU TALK ABOUT RAGGEDY WHO YOU MEANING CUZ THAT LINCOLN IS BUCKET! AND WHO CARES WHAT WE DO WITH ARE CARS HOMIE YOU CALLED THE WEST OUT...
> 
> I THOUGHT YOU CRYBABYS BACK YOUR SHIT UP??? DO YOU LAMES REALLY CALL PEOPLE OUT AND THEN CRY THEM TO DEATH????WTF
> *


i cant argue with you on that lincoln :cheesy: :barf: but if you do happen to sprout some hairs on your nuts and do come out this way, youll sing a different tune about that lincoln. actually, youll be singing the blues


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 10 2009, 12:47 PM~13539719
> *:cheesy: so is that why you arnt coming here? :uh:
> *


NO THATS NOT WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 02:37 PM~13540603
> *NO THATS NOT WHY!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


cant get someone to work for you? :dunno: or is it because you dont have anything worth bringing?


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 01:50 AM~13535727
> *OR MAYBE YOU CRYBABYS SHOULD JUST COME OUT TO THE WESTCOAST WITH ALL THIS SHIT TALKING AND SHUT US UP SINCE YOU WANNA BE LIKE THE WEST
> *


if we wanted to be like the west we wouldn't have bumpers headlights or paint . we are who we are never scares and never weighed down all power or nothing when yall in the west dump all that lead out of your gas tanks and bumpers come see me in Iowa . but that will never happen because you 'll never loose the weight go see jenny crieg


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Apr 10 2009, 04:48 PM~13541502
> *if we wanted to be like the west we wouldn't have bumpers headlights or paint . we are who we are never scares  and never weighed down  all power or nothing  when yall in the west dump all that lead out of your gas tanks  and bumpers come see me in Iowa . but that will never happen because you 'll never loose the weight  go see jenny crieg
> *


THAT WAS LAME YOU JUST MADE YOURSELF LOOK STUPID


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13541337
> *cant get someone to work for you? :dunno: or is it because you dont have anything worth bringing?
> *


BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!........ BUT WITH ALL YOUR CHEAP TALK POST A PIC OF YOUR CAR!!! SHOULLDNT BE THAT HARD TO DO??? UNLESS YOUR FULL OF SHIT LIKE YOUR OTHER NAME????????????????


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 07:30 PM~13542251
> *BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!........  BUT WITH ALL YOUR CHEAP TALK POST A PIC OF YOUR CAR!!! SHOULLDNT BE THAT HARD TO DO??? UNLESS YOUR FULL OF SHIT LIKE YOUR OTHER NAME????????????????
> *



shits still lighter then lead


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 07:17 PM~13542607
> *shits still lighter then lead
> *


YOU CAN USE A LIGHTER ON LEAD???????


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13542854
> *YOU CAN USE A LIGHTER ON LEAD???????
> *


light 2 (līt) Pronunciation Key 
adj. light·er, light·est

1.
1. Of relatively little weight; not heavy: a light load.
2. Of relatively little weight for its size or bulk: Balsa is a light wood.
3. Of less than the correct, standard, or legal weight: a light pound.
4. Of little quantity; scanty: light snow.


for example



"that bumper feels a little lighter then the other one we filled i think it could use more lead".


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 07:56 PM~13542889
> *light 2      (līt)  Pronunciation Key
> adj.  light·er, light·est
> 
> 1.
> 1. Of relatively little weight; not heavy: a light load.
> 2. Of relatively little weight for its size or bulk: Balsa is a light wood.
> 3. Of less than the correct, standard, or legal weight: a light pound.
> 4. Of little quantity; scanty: light snow.
> for example
> "that bumper feels a little lighter then the other one we filled i think it could use more lead".
> *


WOW!!!!!! WELL GO TO SCHOOL,AND LEARN MORE AND LEAVE THE HOPPING FOR THE WEST AND STOPING THE HATE YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO LEAVE THAT, IN 08!!!


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 10:59 PM~13543844
> *WOW!!!!!! WELL GO TO SCHOOL,AND LEARN MORE AND LEAVE THE HOPPING FOR THE WEST AND STOPING THE HATE YOU WERE SUPPOSE TO LEAVE THAT, IN 08!!!
> *


 :uh: 

you need to let someone else run the lead smelter for awhile


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Apr 10 2009, 06:30 PM~13542251-->
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH!!!!!!!!!!!........  BUT WITH ALL YOUR CHEAP TALK POST A PIC OF YOUR CAR!!! SHOULLDNT BE THAT HARD TO DO??? UNLESS YOUR FULL OF SHIT LIKE YOUR OTHER NAME????????????????
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 10 2009, 07:17 PM~13542607
> *shits still lighter then lead
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 10 2009, 07:52 PM~13542854
> *YOU CAN USE A LIGHTER ON LEAD???????
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 07:56 PM~13542889
> *light 2      (līt)  Pronunciation Key
> adj.  light·er, light·est
> 
> 1.
> 1. Of relatively little weight; not heavy: a light load.
> 2. Of relatively little weight for its size or bulk: Balsa is a light wood.
> 3. Of less than the correct, standard, or legal weight: a light pound.
> 4. Of little quantity; scanty: light snow.
> for example
> "that bumper feels a little lighter then the other one we filled i think it could use more lead".
> *


AND NEXT TIME YOU WANNA BE A SMART ASS!! MAKE SOME SENCE BEFORE YOU TRY TO CORRECT SOMEONE!! YOUR REPLY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE POST YOU QUOTED TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 11:03 PM~13543879
> *AND NEXT TIME YOU WANNA BE A SMART ASS!! MAKE SOME SENCE BEFORE YOU TRY TO CORRECT SOMEONE!! YOUR REPLY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE POST YOU QUOTED TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *



lets break it down for ya like in 1st grade 


"your full of shit"


"shits lighter then lead"

"you can use a lighter on lead"

"the definition of lighter"



need me to draw u a picture?


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 10:08 PM~13543919
> *lets break it down for ya  like in 1st grade
> "your full of shit"
> "shits lighter then lead"
> 
> "you can use a lighter on lead"
> 
> "the definition of lighter"
> need me to draw u a picture?
> *


YES I DO!!!!!PLEASE DRAW ONE.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 11:31 PM~13544113
> *YES I DO!!!!!PLEASE DRAW ONE.
> *


----------



## REV. chuck

heres another one for ya











:dunno:


----------



## REV. chuck

i dont even know why you guys hide the shit 

everyone knows you do it :dunno:

i can understand cheating but lying too :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 10:08 PM~13543919
> *lets break it down for ya  like in 1st grade
> "your full of shit"
> "shits lighter then lead"
> 
> "you can use a lighter on lead"
> 
> "the definition of lighter"
> need me to draw u a picture?
> *





> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Apr 10 2009, 10:31 PM~13544113-->
> 
> 
> 
> YES I DO!!!!!PLEASE DRAW ONE.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 10 2009, 10:57 PM~13544322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by REV. [email protected] 10 2009, 11:00 PM~13544351
> *heres another one for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dunno:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 11:02 PM~13544370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


draw (drô)

transitive verb drew, drawn, drawing draw′·ing

Etymology: ME drawen < OE dragan, akin to ON draga, to drag, Ger tragen, to bear, carry < IE base *dherāgh-, to pull, draw along > L trahere, to pull, draw

intransitive verb

1. to draw something (in various senses of the vt.)
2. to be drawn or have a drawing effect
I SAID DRAW DIPSHIT NOW GO BACK TO FUCKING SCHOOL


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 11:02 PM~13544370
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even know why you guys hide the shit
> 
> everyone knows you do it  :dunno:
> 
> i can understand cheating but lying too  :uh:
> *


WHOS LYING ABOUT IT DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER???? AND WHO SAYS THATS CHEATING HAHAHA DUMMIES


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 11 2009, 12:57 AM~13544624
> *WHOS LYING ABOUT IT DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER???? AND WHO SAYS THATS CHEATING HAHAHA DUMMIES
> *


i have a bucket outside i can "throw" higher then u can get your bucket 


so i guess i win :cheesy:


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 11 2009, 12:55 AM~13544616
> *draw (drô)
> 
> transitive verb drew, drawn, drawing draw′·ing
> 
> Etymology: ME drawen < OE dragan, akin to ON draga, to drag, Ger tragen, to bear, carry < IE base *dherāgh-, to pull, draw along > L trahere, to pull, draw
> 
> intransitive verb
> 
> 1. to draw something (in various senses of the vt.)
> 2. to be drawn or have a drawing effect
> I SAID DRAW DIPSHIT NOW GO BACK TO FUCKING SCHOOL
> *



your right how stupid of me



you know the art of leading a car already wtf was i thinking showing you pictures


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 10 2009, 11:59 PM~13544633
> *i have a bucket outside  i can "throw" higher then u can get your bucket
> so i guess i win    :cheesy:
> *


YOU DO!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 11 2009, 12:00 AM~13544640
> *your right  how stupid of me
> you know the art of leading a car  already  wtf was i thinking showing you pictures
> 
> *


YOUR RIGHT


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 31 2009, 06:59 AM~13441891
> *I beat it's cleaner then anything you bring down.
> :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> 
> Heres his frame and suspension. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this is one of the rides id serve you with if you even make it out. just these parts you see here, is probably worth more than your hole 'hopper"!................thats if you even have one!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 10:03 PM~13543879
> *AND NEXT TIME YOU WANNA BE A SMART ASS!! MAKE SOME SENCE BEFORE YOU TRY TO CORRECT SOMEONE!! YOUR REPLY HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH THE POST YOU QUOTED TOO!!! :biggrin:
> *


you actually quoted yourself in this one! :cheesy:


----------



## VItreryda

:machinegun:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 11:57 PM~13544624
> *WHOS LYING ABOUT IT DO YOU EVEN HAVE A HOPPER???? used foul means to gain power"; "a nasty unsporting serve"; "fined for unsportsmanlike behavior"
> 
> using additional couter weight(foul means), to gain more inchs(power) :yessad:*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

even if we lost the hop battle, at least we know we could win at anything that takes an I.Q.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 11 2009, 11:36 AM~13546214
> *even if we lost the hop battle, at least we know we could win at anything that takes an I.Q.
> *


the win is soured by how easily it was won though


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 11 2009, 10:36 AM~13546214
> *even if we lost the hop battle, at least we know we could win at anything that takes an I.Q.
> *



  :h5:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Mar 18 2009, 01:13 PM~13316613
> *Any time dogg,and you call the regal street all that wieght you put in it to hop the same as we made it hopp without weight. :uh: And it's falling apart.It's a good thing you can always go buy another one or else you wouldn't have none.
> *


damn i missed this quote ,what are you saying about weight , :biggrin: if theres weight in it its nothing like the 850lbs of lead you bought wit the turkey frier  yeah fool tought i forgot about that remember before chicago show for the purple towncar :roflmao: and you got the nerve to talk about the weight from the west :uh: how much did you pay .96 cents a pound :biggrin: your not fooling no one fool :roflmao any one from the west that gets blamed for the lead from this little guy dont worry hes doing the same shit and the the other hopper from arkansas come on fool what about the 12inch solid bars welded under the rack :biggrin: and it was your fucken idea to put extra weight in my car any ways , and falling apart you getting the wrong info from the your fabric boy down here who probley never hit 10 inches :biggrin: i was gonna keep my mouth shut about it , but now your blaming me for putting weight :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn i thought you were gonna be smart but i quess you can't help yourself.all this bull you talking?You asked me should you add weight and i told you you didn't need it remember!But you took it home and did it anyways.Yo bro stop kissing switchmans ass he told me your calling him everyday trying to hang on his nuts. :0 :0 I'm sure he's gonna let you in the club,hell it's easy money for him.  talk all the bullshit you want bro your getting served right in your home town in front of all your homies.Oh wait you don't got none.
> 
> Quit trying to be something your not dogg a real lowrider,you keep trying to buy your way in but it don't work you have no class and no respect from real riders homie.
> 
> Case in point you GOT CALLED THE FUCK OUT BY MIDWEST SWANG AND YOUR SCARED ASS DIDN"T DO NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>Oh my bad your <span style=\'color:blue\'>daddy switchman told you you couldn't. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## matdogg

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
this shit is funny half of the people on here talking shit dont even have a hopper or wont even show up :roflmao:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 11 2009, 04:12 PM~13548113
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: damn i thought you were gonna be smart but i quess you can't help yourself.all this bull you talking?You asked me should you add weight and i told you you didn't need it remember!But you took it home and did it anyways.Yo bro stop kissing switchmans ass he told me your calling him everyday trying to hang on his nuts. :0  :0 I'm sure he's gonna let you in the club,hell it's easy money for him.  talk all the bullshit you want bro your getting served right in your home town in front of all your homies.Oh wait you don't got none.
> 
> Quit trying to be something your not dogg a real lowrider,you keep trying to buy your way in but it don't work you have no class and no respect from real riders homie.
> 
> Case in point you GOT CALLED THE FUCK OUT BY MIDWEST SWANG AND YOUR SCARED ASS DIDN"T DO NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!</span>Oh my bad your <span style=\'color:blue\'>daddy switchman told you you couldn't. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 ok look fool switch aint my dad so watch your mouth , and i know that i aint nobody yet in this game ,so quit saying that i think that , and you told me about the weight so lets drop that ,i respect all real riders i never had a problem wit any of the real riders ,only one is you but your just making a fool out of your self talking all this shit about your gonna do this and that, and how the west is all about the lead and shit come on man , your doing the same thing except your trying to hide it  ok and as for me being called out and being scared fool you got that fucked up i aint gonna waste my time and money driving all the way up there for just him ill be in tulsa you aint scaring me :twak: so dont worry about me no more worry about them real riders comming to break your ass off , and as far as you talking all that shit about the regal jerry lamm built and i bought ,maybe you schould call him tell him what you think and not on layit low or a big fishvideo ,them are the real og's in the game kinda like you think you are .you dont see them on here talking all that shit trying to gain respect , any ways good luck out there


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 02:43 AM~13549418
> *ok  look fool switch aint my dad so watch your mouth , break your ass off  , and as far as you talking all that shit about the regal jerry lamm built and i bought ,maybe you schould call him  tell him what you think and not on layit low  or a big fishvideo  ,them are the real og's in the game  kinda like you think you are .you dont see them on here talking all that shit trying to gain respect , any ways good luck out there
> *


I'm the one making this big homie,they aren't coming out here to hopp you  and you say your not gonna hop untill tulsa?All you got is time and money right?Then go prove yourself(even if it is with someone elses ride)And you know what larry maybe the west will break me off but if they do all you will be able to do is cheer for your heros,because you will never be able to do it.  And homie i'm the only one you got problems with?Allen said everyone over there thinks your a joke rollin around in SWITCHMANS car like you run something. :uh: you gonna see us before tulsa man and you don't even have to hopp if you don't want to will just serve your ass then kick it with allen. :0 And once agian you came in here and started saying shit not me so get that right.And why would i call jerry and say anything?I'm not the one that got fucked on that car ,you even said that right homie.  your fucking funny man.I'm sure you called switch to tell him what i said.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Don't bother coming to tulsa it's for real lowriders dogg. Man i'm gonna help you out larry since you want to be a hopper so bad 

rule #1 when someone calls you out(like midwest swing did)you go hopp them if you don't it's called bitching out and a real hopper doesn't do that.  

rule #2 if your gonna talk shit be able to back it up  your gonna learn this one real quick when we come up there and serve your ass.  

rule # 3 don't ever ride another mans nuts do your own thang  this is gonna be a hard one for ya but your gonna have to learn it. 









See here larry while your running your mouth we are out doing it went to another far away show took first in the show,and no one would even hopp us,thats real thats MAJESTICS homie better ask somebody. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 11 2009, 11:25 PM~13548186
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> this shit is funny half of the people on here talking shit dont even have a hopper or wont even show up  :roflmao:
> *


I know or they'll buy someone elses car and won't even hit there own switch. :0 :0 :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 11 2009, 08:04 PM~13549612
> *I'm the one making this big homie,they aren't coming out here to hopp you  and you say your not gonna hop untill tulsa?All you got is time and money right?Then go prove yourself(even if it is with someone elses ride)And you know what larry maybe the west will break me off but if they do all you will be able to do is cheer for your heros,because you will never be able to do it.  And homie i'm the only one you got problems with?Allen said everyone over there thinks your a joke rollin around in SWITCHMANS car like you run something. :uh: you gonna see us before tulsa man and you don't even have to hopp if you don't want to will just serve your ass then kick it with allen. :0 And once agian you came in here and started saying shit not me so get that right.And why would i call jerry and say anything?I'm not the one that got fucked on that car ,you even said that right homie.  your fucking funny man.I'm sure you called switch to tell him what i said.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Don't bother coming to tulsa it's for real lowriders dogg.Man i'm gonna help you out larry since you want to be a hopper so bad
> 
> rule #1 when someone calls you out(like midwest swing did)you go hopp them if you don't it's called bitching out and a real hopper doesn't do that.
> 
> rule #2 if your gonna talk shit be able to back it up   your gonna learn this one real quick when we come up there and serve your ass.
> 
> rule # 3 don't ever ride another mans nuts do your own thang  this is gonna be a hard one for ya but your gonna have to learn it.
> *


how come you didnt answer your phone fool and what message did they just leave you :biggrin: and you aint gonna come down here and do shit sure didnt on newsyears :roflmao: grow some nutts fool ,and i guess that lincoln cought them eyes of allen or who ever said it , dont hate fool and stop telling everyone what i got and how i get my money and worry about getting your own, you trying to let everyone on here think your king shit or something :biggrin: so come on down and will video tape it and then we will all see you that your all mouth , now steer the rest of your anger towards the ones that are gonna break you off and i will be in tulsa on friday wit a couple rooms why you need some ware to stay ,and yeah i roll around here in my lincoln and my regal ,and my lac and 64 so what ,whare the fuck are they i dont see them in theses streets :0 ok good night little guy will talk to you soon


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

oh great! :uh: REAL shit talking now. this is the fun stuff.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 03:40 AM~13549880
> *how come you didnt answer your phone fool and what message did they just leave you  :biggrin:   and you aint gonna come down here and do shit sure didnt on newsyears :roflmao: grow some nutts fool ,and i guess that lincoln cought them eyes of allen or who  ever said it  , dont hate fool and stop telling everyone what i got and how i get my money  and worry about getting your own, you trying to let everyone on here think your king shit or something  :biggrin:  so come on down and will video tape it  and then we will all see you that your all mouth  ,  now steer the rest of your anger towards the ones that are gonna break you off  and i will be in tulsa on friday wit a couple rooms  why you need some ware to stay  ,and yeah i roll around here in my lincoln  and my regal ,and my lac and 64 so what ,whare the fuck are they  i dont see them in theses streets :0  ok good night little guy will talk to you soon
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: you ran and told switch something. :roflmao: And yes we will see.good night fat man.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 11 2009, 08:50 PM~13549969
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: you ran and told switch something. :roflmao: And yes we will see.good night fat man.
> *


damn now you hating on my bellie fool :biggrin: but you got that right -fat(MAN) no i didnt run and tell him i just had to confirm your bullshit


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 04:04 AM~13550102
> *damn now you hating on my bellie fool :biggrin:  but you got that right -fat(MAN) no i didnt run and tell him i just had to confirm your bullshit
> *


Bro you claim it's about hoppin then you start your gangsta shit?Lets hopp if not then shut up man,your wasteing my time.and no switch didn't tell me anything bro i just know how you are like calling jerry all the time.you found a new hero.  Like i said anytime?Lets meet half way tomarrow?bring the regal and the lincoln will add both there inches together and we'll still be higher. 


best this car ever did.Our work me on the switch.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

6 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 2 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: JESUS H. CHRIST, BIGHAPPY55, bigboylarry, FLYGUY'95CADDY

you all need to get to bed! theres goin to be alot of eggs to be found first thing in the morning.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 11 2009, 03:30 PM~13547866
> *damn i missed this quote ,what are you saying about weight , :biggrin: if theres weight in it its nothing like the 850lbs of lead you bought wit the turkey frier    yeah fool tought i forgot about that remember before chicago show  for the purple towncar :roflmao: and you got  the nerve to talk about the weight from the west  :uh: how much did you pay .96 cents a pound  :biggrin: your not fooling no one fool  :roflmao any one from the west that gets blamed for the lead from this little guy  dont worry hes doing the same  shit and the  the other hopper from arkansas come on fool what about the 12inch solid bars welded under the rack :biggrin:  and it was your fucken idea to put extra weight in my car any ways , and falling apart  you getting the wrong info from  the  your fabric boy down here who probley never hit 10 inches  :biggrin: i was gonna keep my mouth shut about it  , but now your blaming me for putting weight  :uh:
> *


WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT LIL FUCK IS A FUCKING SNICH!!!!!!! AND FULL OF SHIT!!!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 11 2009, 09:10 PM~13550142
> *Bro you claim it's about hoppin then you start your gangsta shit?Lets hopp if not then shut up man,your wasteing my time.and no switch didn't tell me anything bro i just know how you are like calling jerry all the time.you found a new hero.  Like i said anytime?Lets meet half way tomarrow?bring the regal and the lincoln will add both there inches together and we'll still be higher.
> best this car ever did.Our work me on the switch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the best it ever did and you will add the inchs
:roflmao: what and your gonna use the lead sled to go against it or what :roflmao: can you give me the hook up on the lead you said you only paid what 96 cents a pound? so they must have good deals on it if you buy over 800 lbs of it ?may be a free turkey frier , they dont have shit like that here thats why the other hopper down here had to use those solid steel bars under the rack , you member huh the ones my home boy got for him out the scrap from his job at wes co steel , good night fool and mr king of the streets bring your ass down here to my door like your said you would do if not then see you in tulsa , :uh: and the best the car has ever did dought that (you put the dump in the rear thats it ),you like being on that switch huh made you feel good , :biggrin: ,i must realy bother you huh cause you sure got a lots to say to other people about what i have and what i can get ,this is getting boring wit u get back to your shit talking to the real hoppers from the west that are gonna break you off


----------



## switches4life

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: , GOOD TOPIC,


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 11 2009, 09:38 PM~13550370
> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT LIL FUCK IS A FUCKING SNICH!!!!!!! AND FULL OF SHIT!!!
> *


yes sir .


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 11 2009, 08:04 PM~13549612
> *I'm the one making this big homie,they aren't coming out here to hopp you  and you say your not gonna hop untill tulsa?All you got is time and money right?Then go prove yourself(even if it is with someone elses ride)And you know what larry maybe the west will break me off but if they do all you will be able to do is cheer for your heros,because you will never be able to do it.  And homie i'm the only one you got problems with?Allen said everyone over there thinks your a joke rollin around in SWITCHMANS car like you run something. :uh: you gonna see us before tulsa man and you don't even have to hopp if you don't want to will just serve your ass then kick it with allen. :0 And once agian you came in here and started saying shit not me so get that right.And why would i call jerry and say anything?I'm not the one that got fucked on that car ,you even said that right homie.  your fucking funny man.I'm sure you called switch to tell him what i said.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Don't bother coming to tulsa it's for real lowriders dogg. Man i'm gonna help you out larry since you want to be a hopper so bad
> 
> rule #1 when someone calls you out(like midwest swing did)you go hopp them if you don't it's called bitching out and a real hopper doesn't do that.
> 
> rule #2 if your gonna talk shit be able to back it up   your gonna learn this one real quick when we come up there and serve your ass.
> 
> rule # 3 don't ever ride another mans nuts do your own thang  this is gonna be a hard one for ya but your gonna have to learn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See here larry while your running your mouth we are out doing it went to another far away show took first in the show,and no one would even hopp us,thats real thats MAJESTICS homie better ask somebody. :0  :0  :0
> *


they wouldnt hopp you cause of your mouth ,im pretty sure you didnt scare them oh and congrats to domino for the win ,i aint got nothing bad to say about majestics(its just you and your mouth )now thats real


----------



## PIGEON

GET MONEY GET RICH


----------



## TWEEDY

:0


----------



## .TODD

:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+Apr 12 2009, 04:38 AM~13550384-->
> 
> 
> 
> the best it ever did  and you will add the inchs
> :roflmao: what and your gonna use the lead sled to go against it or what  :roflmao: can you give me the hook up on the lead you said you only paid  what 96 cents a pound? so they must have good deals on it if you buy over 800 lbs of it ?may be a free turkey frier , they dont have shit like that here thats why the other hopper down here  had to use those solid steel bars under the rack , you member huh the ones my home boy got for him out the scrap from his job at wes co steel , good night fool and mr king of the streets bring your ass down here to my door like your said you would do  if not  then see you in tulsa ,  :uh: and  the best the car has ever did  dought that (you put the dump in the rear  thats it ),you like being on that switch huh made you feel good  , :biggrin: ,i must realy bother you huh cause you sure got a lots to say to other people about what i have and what i can get ,this is getting boring wit u  get back to your shit talking to the real hoppers from the west that are gonna break you off
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 12 2009, 04:41 AM~13550413
> *yes sir .
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 04:50 AM~13550473
> *they wouldnt hopp you cause of your mouth ,im pretty sure you didnt scare them  oh and congrats to domino for the win ,i aint got nothing bad to say about majestics(its just you and your mouth )now thats real
> *


:roflmao: 


You keep saying i'm talking shit?But your the one that came in this topic talking shit just because you bought another ride. :uh: and tell you what rich man ask your wife for some more money and come on down and if you can find any lead(or a turkey fryer) in any of our rides i'll give you the same amount you bring becuase you didn't and won't ever know shit about what we do.and i allready posted all the shit we did to jerry's regal but till people what you want because if you would pay 1'500 for someone to just put a dump in the back then you really a re a dumb ass.and your right they didn't want to hear my mouth after we would have beat there ass.  And just so you know we knew you were nothing but a club hopper after that show in rogers where you were telling frank you would call ron(black magic)and have him build you a car and join his club :uh: you didn't even know he was Majestics.and one more thing you can say you cool with majestics all you want not one of my members gives 2 shits about you larry they are all laughing about you when they heard you trying to buy your way into another club.Yopu finished yet or you want to keep going????????????????Your move.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 12 2009, 04:38 AM~13550370
> *WHAT THE FUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THAT JUST GOES TO SHOW YOU THAT LIL FUCK IS A FUCKING SNICH!!!!!!! AND FULL OF SHIT!!!
> *


?dude on the real whats your deal you've been talking agianst me for a long time,whats a matter you don't like to see me in the videos or what?And this fool's talking about us useing weight but your calling me a snich?If you want to serve me like you said in vegas then all you have to do is bring a car to tulsa,but like darrel said you ain't gonna do that and he knows you more then i do. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 12 2009, 08:05 AM~13552506
> *:roflmao:
> You keep saying i'm talking shit?But your the one that came in this topic talking shit just because you bought another ride. :uh: and tell you what rich man ask your wife for some more money and come on down and if you can find any lead(or a turkey fryer) in any of our rides i'll give you the same amount you bring becuase you didn't and won't ever know shit about what we do.and i allready posted all the shit we did to jerry's regal but till people what you want because if you would pay 1'500 for someone to just put a dump in the back then you really a re a dumb ass.and your right they didn't want to hear my mouth after we would have beat there ass.  And just so you know we knew you were nothing but a club whore after that show in rogers where you were telling frank you would call ron(black magic)and have him build you a car and join his club :uh: you didn't even know he was Majestics.and one more thing you can say you cool with majestics all you want not one of my members gives 2 shits about you larry they are all laughing about you when they heard you trying to buy your way into another club.Yopu finished yet or you want to keep going????????????????Your move.
> *


what ever i dont care if they care about me fool and you got me on the 1500 hope you put it to good use , did you sell that half done g-body frame u was trying to get me to buy or some more of your cheap jewlery save it for gas money , you a straight hater , you sure give 2 shits about me cause your calling trying to tell them bullshit about me ,anyways look the deal wit the weight is your talking all this shit cause i called you on the weight :0 and you tought i was gonna keep shut up about it ,anys ways ,and me calling ron to build me a car your just making up shit now, :uh: i do business wit ron and thats it call and ask im sure you will and i dont care about what club hes with buisness first fool some thing you know nothing about thats why you have to tax people to get shit,and the last thing i got to say to you is i told you before not to bring my family into this you have mentioned my wife and the other day my dad :angry: ,and just called me a whore :angry: see you friday night or if you come down here and break me off  later and P.s happy easter to you and your family


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

I SEE YOU ARE STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH LARRY....AND YOUR TRYING TO GET INTO ANOTHER CLUB.....HOW MANY YEARS YOU BEEN IN THIS GAME AND HOW MANY SHOWS YOU BEEN TOO????????AND YOU CALL YOUR SELF A RIDER PLEASE STOP TRYING SO HARD TO BE SOMEBODY BY RUNNING YOUR MOUTH TO SOMEBODY ELSE FROM ANOTHER CLUB I KNOW YOU THINK HIS GOD BUT ON THE REAL YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HIM JUST BCUZ YOU BOUGHT HIS CAR YOU THINK THEY GOT YOUR BACK NOW....MAN YOU ARE NOBODY EVERYBODY ON LIL AND THIS TOWN IS LAUGHING AT YOU...TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT ME AND MY MEMBERS JUST REMEMBER SOMETHING IF GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME OR MY CLUB MEMBERS YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH EVERY MAJESTICS MEMBER JUST BCUZ YOU DIDNT WALK AWAY WITH YOUR MOUTH SHUT....SO IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY OR DO YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE................. BY THE THE WAY SWITHMAN YOU BETTER PUT YOUR BITCH ON CHECK ....


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Apr 12 2009, 10:00 AM~13553273
> *I SEE YOU ARE STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH LARRY....AND YOUR TRYING TO GET INTO ANOTHER CLUB.....HOW MANY YEARS YOU BEEN IN THIS GAME AND HOW MANY SHOWS YOU BEEN TOO????????AND  YOU CALL YOUR SELF A RIDER PLEASE    STOP TRYING SO HARD TO BE SOMEBODY BY RUNNING YOUR MOUTH TO SOMEBODY ELSE FROM  ANOTHER CLUB I KNOW YOU THINK HIS GOD BUT ON THE REAL YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HIM JUST BCUZ YOU BOUGHT HIS CAR YOU THINK THEY GOT YOUR BACK NOW....MAN YOU ARE NOBODY EVERYBODY ON LIL AND THIS TOWN IS LAUGHING AT YOU...TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT ME AND MY MEMBERS JUST REMEMBER SOMETHING IF GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME OR MY CLUB MEMBERS YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH EVERY MAJESTICS MEMBER JUST BCUZ YOU DIDNT WALK AWAY WITH YOUR MOUTH SHUT....SO IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY OR DO YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE.................                                                                                                                                    BY THE THE WAY SWITHMAN YOU BETTER PUT YOUR BITCH ON CHECK ....
> *


man fuck how many years in the game you got ,trying to come on here like you some fucken g ,and its fabian talking the shit not me , i aint gotta explain shit to you ,this aint about how many yrs in the game and why you worried about what i buy , fuck u you walk around here wit your head up like your king shit ask around your town who they talking about is your dumb ass you would know that if you droped that big ego you walk around here wit , :roflmao: and you know ware i stay fool you may scare some of the little guys around here but not me bitch , happy easter to you and your family (wanna hop :roflmao: )


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i never did like soap operas


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 10:56 AM~13553599
> *man fuck how many years in the game you got ,trying to come on here like you some fucken g ,and its fabian talking the shit not me , i aint gotta explain shit to you  ,this aint about how many yrs in the game and why you worried about what i buy , fuck u  you walk around here wit your head up like your king shit  ask around your town  who they talking about  is your  dumb ass you would know that if you droped that big ego you walk around here wit , :roflmao: and you know ware i stay fool you may scare some of the little guys around here  but not me  bitch , happy easter  to you and your family (wanna hop  :roflmao: )
> *


BIG EGO THATS FUNNY I RUN INTO YOUR SO CALL FRIEND DONT EVEN ASK ABOUT YOU AND ALL THEY SAY THIS DUDE IS STUPID BLAH BLAH....LIKE I CARE BUT I SEE THERE JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO RUN THERE MOUTH ALL THE TIME....BUT IF IT MAKES YOU HAPPY ILL HOP YOUR CRAPY REGAL JUST MAKE SURE U ASK YOUR NEW DADDY FOR PERMISSION...MAYBE YOU WILL GET SOME RESPECT AROUND HERE....


----------



## VItreryda

you getting the wrong info from the your fabric boy down here who probley never hit 10 inches :biggrin: i was gonna keep my mouth shut about it , but now your blaming me for putting weight :uh:
[/quote]
^^^ come on larry didnt we already talk! you live in Rogers Arkansas population 500 I dont have to tell anyone anything they(people in rogers) already told me what up asking me questions bout you all the time and im alwayz saying were cool they got beef not me and thats all im gonna say any questions you know my ###


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 12 2009, 03:09 PM~13554432
> *i never did like soap operas
> *


:no:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Apr 12 2009, 02:01 PM~13554718
> *BIG EGO THATS FUNNY I RUN INTO YOUR SO CALL FRIEND DONT EVEN ASK ABOUT YOU AND ALL THEY SAY THIS DUDE IS STUPID  BLAH BLAH....LIKE I CARE BUT I SEE THERE JUST LIKE YOU LIKE TO RUN THERE MOUTH ALL THE TIME....BUT IF IT MAKES YOU HAPPY ILL HOP YOUR CRAPY REGAL JUST MAKE SURE U ASK YOUR NEW DADDY FOR PERMISSION...MAYBE YOU WILL GET SOME RESPECT AROUND HERE....
> *


you need to use the charger :biggrin: start practicing boy ask your daddy for tips and we will do this it may be crappy but the shit hopps does yours 5 yrs wit the fucker and all you can do is gass hopp :biggrin: , yeah its a street show car qiut saying its a show HOPPER im all most done wit my easter dinner wanna meet up :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 04:28 PM~13553022
> *what ever i dont care if they care about me fool and you got me on the 1500 hope you put it to good use , did you sell that half done g-body frame u was trying to get me to buy or some more of your cheap jewlery  save it for gas money  , you a straight hater , you sure give 2 shits about me cause your calling trying to tell them bullshit about me ,anyways look the deal wit the weight is your talking all this shit cause i called you on the weight  :0  and you tought i was gonna keep shut up about it ,anys ways ,and me calling ron to build me a car your just making up shit now, :uh: i do business wit ron and thats it  call and ask  im sure you will and i dont care about what club hes with  buisness first fool  some thing you know nothing about thats why  you have to tax people to get shit,and the last thing i got to say to you is i told you before not to bring my family into this you have mentioned my wife and the other day my dad  :angry:  ,and just called me a whore  :angry:  see you friday night  or if you come down here and break me off    later  and P.s happy easter to you and your family
> *


Bro your a joke man,you keep talking this shit about us taxin and all this bullshit but yo've been fucked how many times on cars?And if your getting work from ron i'm sure it's way more then 1500 dollars man.(SHIT YOU HAVE SPENT MORE THEN THAT ON MOTORS BECAUSE YOU CAN"T HIT THE SWITCH)You say i'm a hater?Why because i tried to warn switchman about your ass.Look your not even in that club yet and your allready making them look bad.

Like me or hate me any real riders out here in the midwest or on the westcoast know what i've done in this game and buy the work we put out.What have you ever done except try and buy done cars to get you into clubs?You've never gone anywhere you've never hopped anyone.Thats the difference between you and us.And as far as me dissing your family,man get a life i said get money from your wife who everyone in rogers knows makes your money and i called switchman your daddy.I didn't talk about your daddy. And i can atleast keep it real about things you say we fucked you but how much is 4 motors,2 new gears,fixing a cracked frame,redoing a rack cost????????????????????Any real lowrider knows the answer to that. :0  And i've allready told you before you don't scare shit over here bro so do what you want,i know how you fill you can't beat us with cars so you want to fight just like the loser you are.either way anytime.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 05:56 PM~13553599
> *man fuck how many years in the game you got ,trying to come on here like you some fucken g ,and its fabian talking the shit not me </span>, i aint gotta explain shit to you  ,this aint about how many yrs in the game and why you worried about what i buy , fuck u  you walk around here wit your head up like your king shit  ask around your town  who they talking about  is your  dumb ass you would know that if you droped that big ego you walk around here wit , :roflmao: and you know ware i stay fool you may scare some of the little guys around here  but not me  bitch , happy easter  to you and your family (wanna hop  :roflmao: )
> *


How many times i have to prove your ass wrong.We had stoped talking shit and YOUR ASS came and posted this,just so everyone can see your the one thinking about us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[qoute bigboylarry]
<span style=\'color:blue\'>damn i missed this quote ,what are you saying about weight , if theres weight in it its nothing like the 850lbs of lead you bought wit the turkey frier yeah fool tought i forgot about that remember before chicago show for the purple towncar and you got the nerve to talk about the weight from the west how much did you pay .96 cents a pound your not fooling no one fool :roflmao any one from the west that gets blamed for the lead from this little guy dont worry hes doing the same shit and the the other hopper from arkansas come on fool what about the 12inch solid bars welded under the rack and it was your fucken idea to put extra weight in my car any ways , and falling apart you getting the wrong info from the your fabric boy down here who probley never hit 10 inches i was gonna keep my mouth shut about it , but now your blaming me for putting weight


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 12 2009, 03:51 PM~13555228
> *How many times i have to prove your ass wrong.We had stoped talking shit and YOUR ASS came and posted this,just so everyone can see your the one thinking about us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> [qoute bigboylarry]
> damn i missed this quote ,what are you saying about weight ,  if theres weight in it its nothing like the 850lbs of lead you bought wit the turkey frier  yeah fool tought i forgot about that remember before chicago show for the purple towncar  and you got the nerve to talk about the weight from the west  how much did you pay .96 cents a pound  your not fooling no one fool :roflmao any one from the west that gets blamed for the lead from this little guy dont worry hes doing the same shit and the the other hopper from arkansas come on fool what about the 12inch solid bars welded under the rack  and it was your fucken idea to put extra weight in my car any ways , and falling apart you getting the wrong info from the your fabric boy down here who probley never hit 10 inches  i was gonna keep my mouth shut about it , but now your blaming me for putting weight
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 10:54 PM~13555246
> *
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :uh: :uh: It's the fuckin truth right?You said we got carried away and lets keep it about hopping then you come in here and start shit?You can play this i'm a hater all you want because alot of folks think the same about you.Now agian you ready to stop or you want some more???????????????????I'm most hated homie you CAN't fuck with it.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 12 2009, 03:43 PM~13555186
> *Bro your a  joke man,you keep talking this shit about us taxin and all this bullshit but yo've been fucked how many times on cars?And if your getting work from ron i'm sure it's way more then 1500 dollars man.(SHIT YOU HAVE SPENT MORE THEN THAT ON MOTORS BECAUSE YOU CAN"T HIT THE SWITCH)You say i'm a hater?Why because i tried to warn switchman about your ass.Look your not even in that club yet and your allready making them look bad.
> 
> Like me or hate me any real riders out here in the midwest or on the westcoast know what i've done in this game and buy the work we put out.What have you ever done except try and buy done cars to get you into clubs?You've never gone anywhere you've never hopped anyone.Thats the difference between you and us.And as far as me dissing your family,man get a life i said get money from your wife who everyone in rogers knows makes your money and i called switchman your daddy.I didn't talk about your daddy.  And i can atleast keep it real about things you say we fucked you but how much is 4 motors,2 new gears,fixing a cracked frame,redoing a rack cost????????????????????Any real lowrider knows the answer to that. :0   And i've allready told you before you don't scare shit over here bro so do what you want,i know how you fill you can't beat us with cars so you want to fight just like the loser you are.either way anytime.
> *


im making them look bad come on fool you tought i was gonna show you respect for what who the fuck are you, all im doing is standing on my own , and as far as motors and gears and all that bull i stay stocked so you didnt get me shit ,and your the one calling people and crying about what i got and how i got it , if your such a bad ass in this game why would you even waste your time responding to me :uh: im just getting started in this game and i aint gonna let you and your bullshit talk discourage me ,i said what i said cause you called me out on the weight ,and your telling everyone that the west only ones wit the lead ,so just to show you i aint gonna let you say what ever the fuck you want ,i told the truth about what i know about you using it . so im done fucking wit you oh yeah elco called me out you need to give him some tips , cause your the one that told me a couple pages back when some one calles me out i need to respond works out real good for me hes 400 yards from here , so im waiting . dont try to make me look like the bad guy home boy im just telling the truth


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 12 2009, 03:58 PM~13555268
> *:uh:  :uh: It's the fuckin truth right?You said we got carried away and lets keep it about hopping then you come in here and start shit?You can play this i'm a hater all you want because alot of folks think the same about you.Now agian you ready to stop or you want some more???????????????????I'm most hated homie you CAN't fuck with it.
> *


what are you wanting me to say to that ok most hated im sorry for telling the truth :biggrin: i can go all night at this but your getting borring, yeah lets keep it about hopping nobody wants to hear this arguing about the past ill keep it about hopping and ill start it like this (bring your 15 yr veteran ass with a streetdouble or a street single and (my rookie ass will break you the fuck off hows that is that better, you know your my hero right so pls lets start wit the elcamino he will be the first victim. :0 if he cant then u can get on the switch if he hasnt burnt it


----------



## fesboogie

TTT


----------



## switches4life

mayne hold up,.. lets get back to the subject


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

damn yall in this hoe trippin.. :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 06:30 PM~13556103
> *mayne hold up,.. lets get back to the subject
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## SHOELACES

11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 13 2009, 06:12 AM~13559416
> *11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: *man we need to get Roll'n logo on the flier!!* :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 2 2009, 08:30 AM~13463747
> *Yo i just found out darrells breaking out with this new hopper for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 13 2009, 07:57 AM~13559592
> *:biggrin: man we need to get Roll'n logo on the flier!! :biggrin:
> *


send me ur new dvd out so i can get the logo off of it :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

all this :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: :rant: i cant wait 2 give it 2 you girl fuck all this talking you guys should be fixing your cars fun boys and why are you girls crying about switchman ?is it because you girls are hno: hno: or is it that you :worship: :worship: him do what you guys do im going 2 brake you guys the fuck off and you no this man :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 12 2009, 08:30 PM~13556103
> *mayne hold up,.. lets get back to the subject
> *


LOOKS LIKE THE HOUSTON TOPIC ALREADY!!!! :uh: THERES A LOT OF HATE UP IN HERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@Apr 13 2009, 06:12 AM~13559416
> *11TH ANNUAL PICNIC JUNE 21, 2009
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2009, 10:54 AM~13561184
> *LOOKS LIKE THE HOUSTON TOPIC ALREADY!!!! :uh:  THERES A LOT OF HATE UP IN HERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


its mostly for fun. everyone one of these guys will go to tulsa and have beers, laughs, and hugs. although some will ACT too tough for these acts of sportsmen ship. thats where the GAME gets fucked up. like i said before in here, hopping is like a game of dominoes. without all the shit talking, the game seems to have lost its source of fun. shit talkin is more than 75% of it to the real hoppers. 
its the small fries that get all bent out of shape because they want so much to be "a somebody" in "the game". its a sport! and nothing more.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 13 2009, 07:39 PM~13562111
> *its mostly for fun. everyone one of these guys will go to tulsa and have beers, laughs, and hugs. although some will ACT too tough for these acts of sportsmen ship. thats where the GAME gets fucked up. like i said before in here, hopping is like a game of dominoes. without all the shit talking, the game seems to have lost its source of fun. shit talkin is more than 75% of it to the real hoppers.
> its the small fries that get all bent out of shape because they want so much to be "a somebody" in "the game". its a sport! and nothing more.
> *


Thats right 100% and theres only one small frie in this topic,but i won't say no names because he is a no name.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 11:20 PM~13555358
> *im making them look bad come on fool you tought i was gonna show you respect for what  who the fuck are you, all im doing is standing on my own , and as far as motors and gears and all that bull i stay stocked so you didnt get me shit ,and your the one calling people and crying about what i got and how i got it , if your such a bad ass in this game why would you even waste your time  responding to me  :uh: im just getting started in this game and i aint gonna let you and your bullshit  talk discourage me ,i said what i said cause you called me out on the weight ,and your telling everyone that the west only ones wit the lead ,so just to show you i aint gonna let you say what ever the fuck you want ,i told  the truth about what i know about you using it . so im done fucking wit you oh yeah elco called me out  you need to give him  some tips ,  cause your the one that told me a couple pages back when some one calles me out i need to respond works out real good for me hes 400 yards from here , so im waiting . dont try to make me look like the bad guy home boy im just telling the truth
> *


Who am i? who are you bro?Put in work then holla,and i don't care how much gears and motors you got YOU FUCKIN ORDERED SOME FROM US THAT TIME,so thats why your bill was high quit running your big mouth about us fucking you on a price when you know it's bullshit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!And we have never used lead ,never so like i said bring some cash and if you find any in any ride i'll give you that much money,you don't know shit about what we do, you just think you do.And who all am i calling asking about you?I told switch that you wasn't a stand up guy and was bad for his club,thats it he can do what he wants he'll find out about you on his own.  
I'm glad to hear your done talking though so the rest of us real hoppers can get back to talking about hopping.

P.S. you want respect build a ride instead of buying someone elses.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Apr 12 2009, 11:35 PM~13555410
> *what are you wanting me to say to that ok most hated  im sorry for telling the truth  :biggrin:  i can go all night at this but your getting borring, yeah lets keep it about hopping nobody wants to hear this arguing about the past ill keep it about hopping  and ill start it like this (bring your 15 yr veteran ass with a streetdouble or a street single and (my rookie ass will break you the fuck off hows that is that better,  you know your my hero right so pls lets start wit the elcamino he will be the first victim. :0  if he cant then u can get on the switch if he hasnt burnt it
> *


OK you allready getting it wrong rookie.

Your regal is double piston with alot of batts just like our lincoln so thats where we will start and if you cry about it not being street to fuckin bad it drives just like yours and has the same pumps just like yours so lets do it.and we will have a way cleaner single for you at tulsa.That was BUILT not BOUGHT.you need to learn about that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 13 2009, 05:51 PM~13561159
> *all this :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: i cant wait 2 give it 2 you girl fuck all this talking you guys should be fixing your cars fun boys and why are you girls crying about switchman ?is it because you girls are  hno:  hno: or is it that you  :worship:  :worship: him do what you guys do im going 2 brake you guys the fuck off and you no this man  :0
> *


Switchman ain't nothing to me. :biggrin: He's bigboylarrys hero. :0 :0 :0 

And we are getting ready building man are you??????????????????????????????

See you in tulsa. :biggrin: :biggrin: Maybe you can sell a hopper to larry so he can play also. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Apr 13 2009, 05:54 PM~13561184
> *LOOKS LIKE THE HOUSTON TOPIC ALREADY!!!! :uh:  THERES A LOT OF HATE UP IN HERE!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Nah no hate just one Hater. :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 13 2009, 02:39 PM~13562111
> *its mostly for fun. everyone one of these guys will go to tulsa and have beers, laughs, and hugs. although some will ACT too tough for these acts of sportsmen ship. thats where the GAME gets fucked up. like i said before in here, hopping is like a game of dominoes. without all the shit talking, the game seems to have lost its source of fun. shit talkin is more than 75% of it to the real hoppers.
> its the small fries that get all bent out of shape because they want so much to be "a somebody" in "the game". its a sport! and nothing more.
> *


 JUST LIKE HOME!!!"HOUSTON TEJAS" :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 13 2009, 09:00 PM~13565722
> *Nah no hate just one Hater. :biggrin:
> *


WISH I COULD SAY DA SAME, WE HAVE A LOT OF THEM IN H TOWN!!!!! :angry: :biggrin: SHIT WE GIVING THE BITCHES AWAY FOR FREE...... :cheesy:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 12 2009, 08:09 AM~13552521
> *?. :0  :0  :0
> *


A HOMIE YOU JUST DROPED A BUNCH OF DIMES YOU MIGHT WANT TO PICK THEM UP!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 13 2009, 07:00 PM~13565722
> *Nah no hate just one Hater. :biggrin:
> *


BETTER MAKE THAT 2


----------



## ROLL'N

:wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Apr 14 2009, 08:08 AM~13569893
> *A HOMIE YOU JUST DROPED A BUNCH OF DIMES YOU MIGHT WANT TO PICK THEM UP!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@Apr 14 2009, 08:12 AM~13569904
> *BETTER MAKE THAT 2
> *


maybe 3. :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 10 2009, 03:03 AM~13533089
> *ALL THIS SHIT YOU TALK ABOUT STATE TO STATE WHY HAVENT YOU BROUGHT YOUR SHIT TO THE WEST?????? CUZ YOUR SCARY.. AND YOU DONT BACK UP SHIT WHEN YOUR SCARY LIL ASS WAS OUT HERE YOU DIDNT BRING NO CAR AND DONT GIVE ME NO SAD ASS EXCUSSE YOU TAX YOUR CLUB MEMBERS FOR GAS MONEY. LIKE IM SAYING YOUR ALL TALK...
> *


Damn i missed all this talk about me,it's nice to be thaught about.tell you what when you come out here then i'll go out there.I've been out there for the last 5 years took my lincoln to the super show 3 times(placed every time)And have taken other cars to az.You've never been out here so whos all talk???????????


----------



## stevie d

dam i havent been up in here for a while cant wait for tulsa and see who actualy turns up :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 15 2009, 08:46 AM~13582542
> *Damn i missed all this talk about me,it's nice to be taught about.tell you what when you come out here then i'll go out there.I've been out there for the last 5 years took my lincoln to the super show 3 times(placed every time)And have taken other cars to az.You've never been out here so whos all talk???????????
> *


BLAH BLAH WERE TALKING BOUT HOPPERS NOT LINE UPS


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 15 2009, 07:03 PM~13584164
> *BLAH BLAH WERE TALKING BOUT HOPPERS NOT LINE UPS
> *


You'll see us out there this year.Thats a promise.


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Apr 13 2009, 09:51 AM~13561159
> *all this :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant:  :rant: i cant wait 2 give it 2 you girl fuck all this talking you guys should be fixing your cars fun boys and why are you girls crying about switchman ?is it because you girls are  hno:  hno: or is it that you  :worship:  :worship: him do what you guys do im going 2 brake you guys the fuck off and you no this man  :0
> *


 You tell'um D. Oh, at first I couldn't read it. But I fixed it now. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

*Man! Everybody must be getting ready!!!!*


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 17 2009, 08:28 AM~13604751
> *Man! Everybody must be getting ready!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Apr 17 2009, 08:28 AM~13604751
> *Man! Everybody must be getting ready!!!!
> *


 man i stay ready :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 17 2009, 02:57 PM~13608728
> *man  i stay ready :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


switchmeezle wut it do :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Apr 12 2009, 10:00 AM~13553273
> *I SEE YOU ARE STILL RUNNING YOUR MOUTH LARRY....AND YOUR TRYING TO GET INTO ANOTHER CLUB.....HOW MANY YEARS YOU BEEN IN THIS GAME AND HOW MANY SHOWS YOU BEEN TOO????????AND  YOU CALL YOUR SELF A RIDER PLEASE    STOP TRYING SO HARD TO BE SOMEBODY BY RUNNING YOUR MOUTH TO SOMEBODY ELSE FROM  ANOTHER CLUB I KNOW YOU THINK HIS GOD BUT ON THE REAL YOU DONT EVEN KNOW HIM JUST BCUZ YOU BOUGHT HIS CAR YOU THINK THEY GOT YOUR BACK NOW....MAN YOU ARE NOBODY EVERYBODY ON LIL AND THIS TOWN IS LAUGHING AT YOU...TALK ALL THE SHIT YOU WANT ABOUT ME AND MY MEMBERS JUST REMEMBER SOMETHING IF GOT A PROBLEM WITH ME OR MY CLUB MEMBERS YOU GOT A PROBLEM WITH EVERY MAJESTICS MEMBER JUST BCUZ YOU DIDNT WALK AWAY WITH YOUR MOUTH SHUT....SO IF YOU GOT SOMETHING TO SAY OR DO YOU KNOW WERE I LIVE.................                                                                                                                                    BY THE THE WAY SWITHMAN YOU BETTER PUT YOUR BITCH ON CHECK ....
> *


first of all ant my bitch he is a man just like i am!!!!!!!! you guys are some big kids man grow up man grow up kepe my name out this shit :nono: :loco:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 17 2009, 04:16 PM~13608960
> *first of all ant my bitch he is a man just like i am!!!!!!!! you guys are some big kids man grow up man grow up kepe my name out this shit :nono:  :loco:
> *



well said


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Apr 9 2009, 09:31 PM~13534357
> *theres video and pictures somewhere of 4 guys picking up a gbody bumper that was on a west coast built car
> *


 was no mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 9 2009, 02:51 PM~13530257
> *You left out the 1000 pounds of lead. :0 And this is something you don't know about. :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


boy you need to stop i have ben on more videos thin you have ben in to cars :biggrin: homie nock it off thats just rollin video im in the magazine. :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave: :werd:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 9 2009, 03:32 PM~13530552
> *havin a front bumper isnt a luxury. they come standard on EVERY car. chrome, no weight, a nice paint job, and nice interior is something to brag about. its pretty funny that its so common for "hoppers" on the west coast to lack on a front bumper and headlights, that now you guys actually brag about having one. KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!.........................baller
> *


 homie got all that :0 you need to ask somebody about me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JAZZY2

is the new dvd out?


----------



## DIPN714

west coast;;;;;;big al said it


----------



## fesboogie

Gettin' Good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

STRAIGHT GAME C.C. SOUTH EAST SAN DIEGO IF YOU DONT KNOW GO COP VOL 34 BIG FISH


----------



## DIPN714

WEST COAST BABY








hotobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00759.jpg[/IMG
















BIG AL SAID IT;;;;HUH;;</span>


----------



## DIPN714

BIG JOHN IN DA HOUSE


----------



## STEVE_0_509

DAAAAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WEST COAST REP'N


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 17 2009, 04:57 PM~13608728
> *man  i stay ready :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


:0 don't forget to bring the blow pops homie. they are going for 75 cents out here and they hard to find.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 17 2009, 10:01 PM~13611740
> *:0 don't forget to bring the blow pops homie. they are going for 75 cents out here and they hard to find.
> *


 huh :uh: :uh: :uh: what?????????


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 17 2009, 04:09 PM~13608859
> *switchmeezle wut it do :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: WHAT UP MISTER EEZLE.... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Y-TEE

IVE BEEN READING THIS TOPIC....BUT IM CONFUSED...SO THE MIDWEST DOESNT USE WEIGHT IN NONE OF THIER HOPPERS???????   CAUSE I SEE ALOT OF PEOPLE ON HERE CRYING ABOUT WEIGHT :tears: :tears:..IM JUST CURIOUS TO KNOW WHAT KIND OF INCHES ARE YALL'S CARS DOING WITH OUT WEIGHT :dunno: :dunno:....IVE NEVER SEEN A CAR DO MORE THAN 65 INCHES WITH OUT ANY WEIGHT... :nosad: :nosad: CAUSE THE WAY ITS LOOKING ON HERE, IS LIKE THE MIDWEST IS GOING TO GET SERVED BY THE WEST COAST.... :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 18 2009, 03:33 AM~13611014
> *WEST COAST BABY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hotobucket.com/albums/hh255/dipn714/DSC00759.jpg[/IMG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG  AL  SAID  IT;;;;HUH;;</span>
> *


man you guys want me to find some bumper then when you guys are out here you can put them on and your hoppers will look like real lowriders agian. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 17 2009, 11:16 PM~13608960
> *first of all ant my bitch he is a man just like i am!!!!!!!! you guys are some big kids man grow up man grow up kepe my name out this shit :nono:  :loco:
> *


Your right about your name i'm sorry but he's the kid that started talking when no one was talking to him,i told you about him but you didn't listen. :twak: :twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 17 2009, 11:49 PM~13609237
> *boy you need to stop i have ben on more videos thin you have ben in to cars  :biggrin: homie nock it off thats just rollin video im in the magazine. :buttkick:  :buttkick:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :wave:  :werd:
> *


Maybe,but you want to be on this one. :0 and i beat you too it. :0 :biggrin: and i've been in the mags also. :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13611014
> *BIG  AL  SAID  IT;;;;HUH;;</span>
> *


no bumper, no bumper, no bumper, no bumper, no bumper, no bumper...aaaand..no bumper.
that whole "WEST COAST BABY" coulda been left out. the lack of grilles and bumpers spells out WEST COAST already.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 17 2009, 08:44 PM~13611124
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BIG JOHN IN DA HOUSE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


are bumpers and grilles illegal on the west coast or something?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 17 2009, 04:52 PM~13609265
> *homie got all that  :0 you need to ask somebody about me!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ill pass.


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 18 2009, 06:20 PM~13617254
> *are bumpers and grilles illegal on the west coast or something?
> *


lol, that was funny, ..but, been in cali before, and the reason why most of these hoppers dnt have bumpers is because most of them hop big inches and they hop almost every wknd, so the cars do take a beating  , that doesnt happen in the midwest :biggrin:


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 06:56 PM~13617528
> *been in cali before, and the reason why most of these hoppers dnt have bumpers is because most of them hop big inches and they hop almost every wknd, so the cars do take a beating  , that doesnt happen in the midwest :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :h5:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 06:58 PM~13617541
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :h5:
> *


que paso don cheto :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:56 PM~13617528
> *lol, that was funny, ..but, been in cali before, and the reason why most of these hoppers dnt have bumpers is because most of them hop big inches and they hop almost every wknd, so the cars do take a beating  , that doesnt happen in the midwest :biggrin:
> *


Good Point... never really thought about it that way!!!


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:02 PM~13617577
> *que paso don cheto :biggrin:
> *


chillen hopping the bucket is ready soon to go to the hop :cheesy:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13617593
> *Good Point... never really thought about it that way!!!
> *


yup, i was ther for the majestics new year picnic, and i was mainly there to watch the hop, couldnt see shit cause it was too crowded, but then my homeboy, said that was just the begining, there nxt time u know, there was hoppin all over the city, house calls, shop calls and what not, im into hoppin , i like this shit, and that was hoppin heaven 4 me


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:05 PM~13617600
> *chillen hopping the bucket is ready soon to go to the hop  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0  , single or doble


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:15 PM~13617664
> *:0  :0   , single or doble
> *


single two buckets comming up :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:17 PM~13617676
> *single two buckets comming up  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 08:12 PM~13617641
> *yup, i was ther for the majestics new year picnic, and i was mainly there to watch the hop, couldnt see shit cause it was too crowded, but then my homeboy, said that was just the begining, there nxt time u know, there was hoppin all over the city, house calls, shop calls and what not,  im into hoppin , i like this shit, and that was hoppin heaven 4 me
> *


----------



## streetshow

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:19 PM~13617694
> *:cheesy:
> *


you know how the BIG MANIACOS DO IT


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by streetshow_@Apr 18 2009, 07:24 PM~13617739
> *you know how the BIG MANIACOS DO IT
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 18 2009, 01:11 PM~13615764
> *Maybe,but you want to be on this one. :0 and i beat you too it. :0  :biggrin: and i've been in the mags also. :0  :0
> *


 no !!!!!!! homie i stay in the mags more than 1 time!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

all shit some body cant make the 63 work lol!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 18 2009, 06:18 PM~13617241
> *no bumper, no bumper, no bumper, no bumper, no bumper, no bumper...aaaand..no bumper.
> that whole "WEST COAST BABY" coulda been left out. the lack of grilles and bumpers spells out WEST COAST already.
> *


 that just says you guys cant fuck wit us :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Apr 18 2009, 07:12 PM~13617641
> *yup, i was ther for the majestics new year picnic, and i was mainly there to watch the hop, couldnt see shit cause it was too crowded, but then my homeboy, said that was just the begining, there nxt time u know, there was hoppin all over the city, house calls, shop calls and what not,  im into hoppin , i like this shit, and that was hoppin heaven 4 me
> *


x2G. keep it true! Cali Riders hop everyday of the week! The "M" hop cracker foe 3 days straight! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 18 2009, 07:04 PM~13617593
> *Good Point... never really thought about it that way!!!
> *


ive thought about it but i need to find some way to talk shit in this game. :ugh: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 18 2009, 08:49 PM~13618397
> *that just says you guys cant fuck wit us :0  :0
> *


 :cheesy: youre right. if not havin a front end is saying "you cant fuck with us" youre totally right! i cant argue with the truth. but i just cant bring myself to make my ride look that raggedy. just out of curiosity, how much cash would it set me back to make my shit look that nasty anyway??? would i just need to say "give me that sweet west coast front end look" "because its what is keepin us from being able to fuck with them."  shoot me the number of the genius body man you guys have on your side. im lookin to down grade asap.................so i can hang..you know. :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 19 2009, 03:42 AM~13618333
> *no !!!!!!! homie i stay in the mags more than 1 time!!!!!!!!!
> *


Yeah so what it's not what you know it's who you know. :0 Thats why all the cali guys come out so much.  But it don't matter i know you do your thang switch but so do we.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 19 2009, 04:25 PM~13623511
> *Yeah so what it's not what you know it's who you know. :0 Thats why all the cali guys come out so much.  But it don't matter i know you do your thang switch but so do we. *





:yessad: :thumbsup: straight like that


----------



## AndrewH

cars built like this arent cars as far as I'm concerned. Anyone cant take random arrangements of metal and make it do tricks. keeping the automobile aspect is what the challenge is!










nice t/a brackets. you can tell this ride is detailed, from the first glance at this sleekly engineered suspension!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Apr 20 2009, 01:37 AM~13624590
> *cars built like this arent cars as far as I'm concerned. Anyone cant take random arrangements of metal and make it do tricks. keeping the automobile aspect is what the challenge is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice t/a brackets. you can tell this ride is detailed, from the first glance at this sleekly engineered suspension!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo bro all the shit talking is in fun but i wouldn't go that far.If everyone wanted to stay with nice clean low lows we would only see cars doing 40-50.They build these to hop plain and simple.And they (westside)are the best at building these 100 + cars.Big john is one of the biggest hop guys in the game man you gotta respect that,and don't get it twisted he's built many a clean ass hopper,but when you are trying to be the highest these are just things you gotta do thats all.I for one can't wait to see all these cars If they come out to tulsa.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 19 2009, 09:38 PM~13626667
> *Yo bro all the shit talking is in fun but i wouldn't go that far.If everyone wanted to stay with nice clean low lows we would only see cars doing 40-50.They build these to hop plain and simple.And they (westside)are the best at building these 100 + cars.Big john is one of the biggest hop guys in the game man you gotta respect that,and don't get it twisted he's built many a clean ass hopper,but when you are trying to be the highest these are just things you gotta do thats all.I for one can't wait to see all these cars If they come out to tulsa.
> *


x2. even if i know im gonna get busted on, IM TALKIN THE MOST SHIT!!! :cheesy: i know what hes sayin though. id rather see a respectful lookin ride do 50 than a piece of shit do 110. thats all. you might as well hop suburbans and astro vans. oh, and dont forget to put some spokes on'em. and after that, beat all that extra shit on the front right off it! it looks better and takes off that extra weight.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 20 2009, 08:05 AM~13627886
> *x2. even if i know im gonna get busted on, IM TALKIN THE MOST SHIT!!! :cheesy: i know what hes sayin though. id rather see a respectful lookin ride do 50 than a piece of shit do 110. thats all. you might as well hop suburbans and astro vans. oh, and dont forget to put some spokes on'em. and after that, beat all that extra shit on the front right off it! it looks better and takes off that extra weight.
> *


Me too but when your trying to be the highest hopper out there 50 ain't gonna get it,they just doing what everyone else is doing.To compete.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 07:27 AM~13628787
> *Me too but when your trying to be the highest hopper out there 50 ain't gonna get it,they just doing what everyone else is doing.To compete.
> *



x4000


----------



## .TODD

every year you dudes on the west extend the lowers out a little bit and add wait a lilttle bit. bit by bit by bit the shit is getting really rediculious if your doin over 100 the next man is gonna move that rear back a little more add wait and beat you andover and over again the process repeats it self take that bull shit to the circus and leave it out of our shows.

no disrespect to the west only to the ppl it applies to


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 19 2009, 06:02 PM~13624220
> *:yessad:  :thumbsup:  straight like that
> *


Say homie....are you in the same club as me???be cuzz. You keap putting your2 cents in on what ever I say what th fuck up wit that????? Who. Are you????????????


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 20 2009, 08:05 AM~13629062
> *Say homie....are you in the same culb as me???be cuzz. You keap putting your2 cents in on what evav I say what th fuck up wit that????? Who. Are you????????????
> *



thats right i got respect for you and the club and all my club brothers. i just call it how i see it.youll never hear a word out my mouth about switch you put in work and you been doin this for a long time and you might be able to teach me a thing or 2.i rep my side and what i stand for i never disresected you.i think your a legend but dont get it fucked up im a man and im nobodys bitch you show me respect and ill give it right back.as a matter fact im looking forward to meeting you at tulsa homie


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 19 2009, 01:02 PM~13622589
> *:cheesy: youre right. if not havin a front end is saying "you cant fuck with us" youre totally right! i cant argue with the truth. but i just cant bring myself to make my ride look that raggedy. just out of curiosity, how much cash would it set me back to make my shit look that nasty anyway??? would i just need to say "give me that sweet west coast front end look" "because its what is keepin us from being able to fuck with them."  shoot me the number of the genius body man you guys have on your side. im lookin to down grade asap.................so i can hang..you know. :cheesy:
> *


 :angry: a man or what ever you are??????? do you even have a car im just curious


----------



## Guest

:tears: :tears: :tears: * it dont have a front bumper * :uh: *sounds like a bunch of excuses, who gives a fuck if you have one or not or if your undercarriage is chrome or not, this is a hop contest not a damn beauty contest, because in the end all that chrome dont determine who won, its the inches that matter *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 20 2009, 11:08 AM~13630641
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  it dont have a front bumper  :uh:  sounds like a bunch of excuses, who gives a fuck if you have one or not or if your undercarriage is chrome or not, this is a hop contest not  a damn beauty contest, because in the end all that chrome dont determine who won, its the inches that matter
> *


true. but how else could i manage to talk shit? :dunno:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 19 2009, 01:52 PM~13622533
> *ive thought about it but i need to find some way to talk shit in this game. :ugh:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I know!!! It wouldn't even be fun if there was no shit talking!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Apr 17 2009, 11:43 PM~13612787
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: WHAT UP MISTER EEZLE.... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


wut up y teezle wut that game like vol 34 big fish hno:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 08:27 AM~13628787
> *Me too but when your trying to be the highest hopper out there 50 ain't gonna get it,they just doing what everyone else is doing.To compete.
> *


I agree with you.
The cars with out bumpers are built for a reason. There are ALOT of clean Street cars out here(in Cali of course) that do 50-55" that are complete! 
Even those cars after time and abuse start to wear down!

What also of people outside of cali, That have never been to cali dont overstand is the videos only show HALF of what is out here and whats craccing! 
Me personally, I like street cars for myself, The 75+ cars, i leave to the pros! Big John, Switchman,Todd,Chipper "D", Hop shop mike,etc... might make the shit look easy, but trust me, its not!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Apr 20 2009, 11:08 AM~13630641
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears:  it dont have a front bumper  :uh:  sounds like a bunch of excuses, who gives a fuck if you have one or not or if your undercarriage is chrome or not, this is a hop contest not  a damn beauty contest, because in the end all that chrome dont determine who won, its the inches that matter
> *


 :0 could not have said it better myself :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2009, 03:23 PM~13633164
> *I agree with you.
> The cars with out bumpers are built for a reason. There are ALOT of clean Street cars out here(in Cali of course) that do 50-55" that are complete!
> Even those cars after time and abuse start to wear down!
> 
> What also of people outside of cali, That have never been to cali dont overstand is the videos only show HALF of what is out here and whats craccing!
> Me personally, I like street cars for myself, The 75+ cars, i leave to the pros! Big John, Switchman,Todd,Chipper "D", Hop shop mike,etc... might make the shit look easy, but trust me, its not!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: tell them fools


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 20 2009, 02:34 PM~13632573
> *wut up y teezle wut that game like vol 34 big fish hno:
> *


 what up mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........ :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;them rules sound plenty fair to me;;;;;;;;;;;;;; BIG AL SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;; THE WEST COAST AIN'T NO JOKE;; WE GOT HOPPERS LIKE [[YOU ]]] NEVER SEEN B FOR AND DOING THE MOST;;SO JUST HOP WHAT U GOT AND NO CRYING;;;;WIN SOME LOOSE SOME BUT THERE'S ALWAY TOMMOROW


----------



## DIPN714

RIGHT ANGELBOY;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY WHATS DA DATE FOR ALL THIS HOPPING;;C IF I CAIN'T GET A VACATION AND BRING DA ELCO


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Apr 20 2009, 12:26 PM~13631440
> *:biggrin: I know!!! It wouldn't even be fun if there was no shit talking!!!
> *


thats what makes it fun!!! everyone can rest assure that ill be kickin back havin some beers with the opponents. no hard feelings. :biggrin:


----------



## SHOELACES

RIGHT ANGELBOY</span>;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY WHATS DA DATE FOR ALL THIS HOPPING;;C IF I CAIN'T GET A VACATION AND BRING DA  ELCO
[/b][/quote]


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 20 2009, 03:45 PM~13634134
> *what up mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: hey switchmeezle i got the tissue ready for all these yay whos


----------



## DIPN714

save da tissue mr. x u just might need it for urself :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 21 2009, 03:27 AM~13636916
> *save da tissue mr.  x u just might need it for urself :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 20 2009, 10:23 PM~13633164
> *I agree with you.
> The cars with out bumpers are built for a reason. There are ALOT of clean Street cars out here(in Cali of course) that do 50-55" that are complete!
> Even those cars after time and abuse start to wear down!
> 
> What also of people outside of cali, That have never been to cali dont overstand is the videos only show HALF of what is out here and whats craccing!
> Me personally, I like street cars for myself, The 75+ cars, i leave to the pros! Big John,Fabian,Todd,Chipper "D", Hop shop mike,etc... might make the shit look easy, but trust me, its not!
> *


I fixed it for ya because switchmans never done 75 but i have. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 21 2009, 12:15 AM~13634440
> *RIGHT ANGELBOY;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY WHATS DA DATE FOR ALL THIS HOPPING;;C IF I CAIN'T GET A VACATION AND BRING DA  ELCO
> *


If you can get it not to stick bring it down. :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 20 2009, 05:55 PM~13630503
> *:angry:     a man or what ever you are??????? do you even have a car im just curious
> *


Yes he does we building it you'll see it in tulsa hopefully.MIDWEST STYLE clean and hoppin. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 03:46 PM~13629328
> *thats right i got respect for you and the club and all my club brothers. i just call it how i see it.youll never hear a word out my mouth about switch you put in work and you been doin this for a long time and you might be able to teach me a thing or 2.i rep my side and what i stand for i never disresected you.i think your a legend but dont get it fucked up im a man and im nobodys bitch you show me respect and ill give it right back.as a matter fact im looking forward to meeting you at tulsa homie
> *


In his own mind.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Sorry switch that was to easy i had to do it. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13637656
> *Yes he does we building it you'll see it in tulsa hopefully.MIDWEST STYLE  clean and hoppin. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking clean homie but 1 question whats up with the uppers im guessing they are just on there to move it around the shop


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 20 2009, 07:27 PM~13636916
> *save da tissue mr.  x u just might need it for urself :0
> *


u a fool oh yeah and a chipper :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Apr 21 2009, 04:59 AM~13638287
> *looking clean homie but 1 question whats up with the uppers im guessing they are just on there to move it around the shop
> *


Yeah the uppers and the rear trailing arms are getting the gold treatment. :biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 10:10 PM~13637612
> *I fixed it for ya because switchmans never done 75 but i have. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I was right the 1st time, but I was speaking on guys from the WEST COAST! Not the midwest. Now Out there yeah, you been doing your thing but your out there, Im out here in Cali where everyone wants to be!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Apr 21 2009, 02:09 PM~13640601
> *I was right the 1st time, but I was speaking on guys from the WEST COAST! Not the midwest. Now Out there yeah, you been doing your thing but your out there, Im out here in Cali where everyone wants to be!
> *


Then why all the cali folks moving out here????? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 21 2009, 07:12 AM~13640614
> *Then why all the clai folks moving out here????? :0  :biggrin:
> *


WHY DID THE MIDWEST BIT THE WESTCOAST STYLE AND START LOWRIDING??????????????????????????


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 20 2009, 05:15 PM~13634440
> *RIGHT ANGELBOY;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;HEY WHATS DA DATE FOR ALL THIS HOPPING;;C IF I CAIN'T GET A VACATION AND BRING DA  ELCO
> *


WHAT U WANT ME TO WRITE?????? WHUT UPO


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 21 2009, 04:14 PM~13641514
> *WHY DID THE MIDWEST BIT THE WESTCOAST STYLE AND START LOWRIDING??????????????????????????
> *


I've been lowriding since i was 19 and i never knew nothing about cali. :0 and i know when i was even younger down in texas they was lowriding to.  So cali had nothing to do with me starting in the game.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 21 2009, 10:16 AM~13642089
> *I've been lowriding since i was 19 and i never knew nothing about cali. :0 and i know when i was even younger down in texas they was lowriding to.  So cali had nothing to do with me starting in the game.
> *


OH OK !!! BUT CALI STARTED THIS SHIT AND YOU FOLLOWING IT SO DONT MATTER WHERE YOU GOT IT FROM , BUT WHERE IT CAME FROM!!!!!!! DONT EVER FORGET THAT CUZ WHEN YOU DO, YOU TRUELY ARE A REAL LIFE HATER!


----------



## showandgo

who gives a fuck about where it started and where its at now. everyone should be happy that it is. lowriding is worldwide and cool im glad cali started something we all love. thats great just because something starts somewhere dont mean no one else can do it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 11:12 AM~13642631
> *who gives a fuck about where it started and where its at now. everyone should be happy that it is. lowriding is worldwide and cool im glad cali started something we all love. thats great just because something starts somewhere dont mean no one else can do it
> *


ill double down on that!  theyre just mad because we are doin it well. they have to work a little harder now, thats all.


----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 20 2009, 02:34 PM~13632573
> *wut up y teezle wut that game like vol 34 big fish hno:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: YALL SHOWED US HELLA LUV ON THAT ONE...WHEN YALL COMMIN BACK DOWN HERE


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 20 2009, 04:45 PM~13634134
> *what up mikeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz........ :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :420: :420:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 11:12 AM~13642631
> *who gives a fuck about where it started and where its at now. everyone should be happy that it is. lowriding is worldwide and cool im glad cali started something we all love. thats great just because something starts somewhere dont mean no one else can do it
> *


EXACTLY SO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND JUST HOPP.. INSTEAD OF CRYING ABOUT IT........... BUT IT IS FUNNY HOW U GET MAD BUT TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT THE WEST?????TRUE HATER


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 21 2009, 03:56 PM~13645810
> *EXACTLY SO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND JUST HOPP.. INSTEAD OF CRYING ABOUT IT........... BUT IT IS FUNNY HOW U GET MAD BUT TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT THE WEST?????TRUE HATER
> *


  :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie

Wow!!! Great topic... :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 21 2009, 03:56 PM~13645810
> *EXACTLY SO SHUT THE FUCK UP AND JUST HOPP.. INSTEAD OF CRYING ABOUT IT........... BUT IT IS FUNNY HOW U GET MAD BUT TALK ALL THAT SHIT ABOUT THE WEST?????TRUE HATER
> *


HATER? homie u got the game fucked up, on the real i give everyone their props in the hopping and lowriding game. except for a few assholes. i have taken plenty of wins and loses and i havent bitched about or threw wins in somebodies face, but put it this way you pull a car up and when i say car i mean a real lowrider i will break your ass off. funny how u say we are haters when you cant even except the fact that other people besides cali can build real cars.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 05:17 PM~13646623
> *HATER? homie u got the game fucked up, on the real i give everyone their props in the hopping and lowriding game. except for a few assholes. i have taken plenty of wins and loses and i havent bitched about or threw wins in somebodies face, but put it this way you pull a car up and when i say car i mean a real lowrider i will break your ass off
> *



:0 

real lowrider = defined as a car (not circus car) that has no added additional weight and all pump and that doesnt get stuck and that isnt fresh out the junk yard with switches on it


----------



## showandgo

u know ones that can actually drive on the freeway, not ones that can barely make if off or on the trailer. mother fuckers wanna talk about haters and shit. they need to go outside and look at their shit and hate theirselves for building bullshit


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 05:27 PM~13646725
> *u know ones that can actually drive on the freeway, not ones that can barely make if off or on the trailer. mother fuckers wanna talk about haters and shit. they need to go outside and look at their shit and hate theirselves for building bullshit
> *



x100


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

make that 200 :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 09:10 PM~13637612
> *I fixed it for ya because switchmans never done 75 but i have. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: not wit your car....homie get of my nutts :twak: :twak:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13637729
> *In his own mind.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sorry switch that was to easy i had to do it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 like i said get of my nutts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :angry: :angry:


----------



## flaked85

YOU HEAVY HITTERS HOPPIN FOR SOME LOOT OR BRAGGIN RIGHTS.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 09:12 PM~13637656
> *Yes he does we building it you'll see it in tulsa hopefully.MIDWEST STYLE  clean and hoppin. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*IS IT AN ELCO ??*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 05:17 PM~13646623
> *HATER? homie u got the game fucked up, on the real i give everyone their props in the hopping and lowriding game. except for a few assholes. i have taken plenty of wins and loses and i havent bitched about or threw wins in somebodies face, but put it this way you pull a car up and when i say car i mean a real lowrider i will break your ass off. funny how u say we are haters when you cant even except the fact that other people besides cali can build real cars.
> *


HHAHAHAHAHA BLAH BLAH MADE NO SENCE BUT TO URSELF.....WHAT IS A REAL LOWRIDER IN YOUR EYES??? PLEASE EXPLAIN!! AND IF YOUR NOT A HATER WHY GET MAD!!! NO ONE SAID U CANT BUILD CARS ITS THE SHIT THE MIDWEST IS TALKIN...THATS MAKING NO SENCE


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 05:27 PM~13646725
> *u know ones that can actually drive on the freeway, not ones that can barely make if off or on the trailer. mother fuckers wanna talk about haters and shit. they need to go outside and look at their shit and hate theirselves for building bullshit
> *


IM LOOKING AT MY SHIT RIGHT NOW!!!!NOPE NO BULLSHIT HERE!!! HAHAH THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!HAHAH BUILD BULLSHIT.. UR THE KING OF BULLSHIT,,,, WITH UR GAY ASS DANCERS THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT TRANSFORMERS....HAHA NOW THATS REAL BULLSHIT FROM A REAL HATER


----------



## stevie d

you coming out then angel :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 07:17 PM~13646623
> *HATER? homie u got the game fucked up, on the real i give everyone their props in the hopping and lowriding game. except for a few assholes. i have taken plenty of wins and loses and i havent bitched about or threw wins in somebodies face, but put it this way you pull a car up and when i say car i mean a real lowrider i will break your ass off. funny how u say we are haters when you cant even except the fact that other people besides cali can build real cars.
> *


Ain't that the truth. :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 21 2009, 11:30 PM~13649856
> *IM LOOKING AT MY SHIT RIGHT NOW!!!!NOPE NO BULLSHIT HERE!!!  HAHAH THATS SOME FUNNY SHIT!!!HAHAH BUILD BULLSHIT.. UR THE KING OF BULLSHIT,,,, WITH UR GAY ASS DANCERS THIS IS LOWRIDING NOT TRANSFORMERS....HAHA NOW THATS REAL BULLSHIT FROM A REAL HATER
> *


if your looking at your little model car on the wall that you make hop along with you hotwheels of coarse it aint bull shit, it can be what ever you want homie it's your mind your world :loco:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Apr 21 2009, 10:05 PM~13650340
> *if your looking at your little model car on the wall that you make hop along with you hotwheels of coarse it aint bull shit, it can be what ever you want homie  it's your mind your world  :loco:
> *


ITS NOT ON THE WALL ITS ON THE FLOOR IN PEICES IT FELL!!!! :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@Apr 22 2009, 04:03 AM~13649527
> *IS IT AN ELCO ??
> *


Yes sir


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 21 2009, 07:27 PM~13646725
> *u know ones that can actually drive on the freeway, not ones that can barely make if off or on the trailer. mother fuckers wanna talk about haters and shit. they need to go outside and look at their shit and hate theirselves for building bullshit
> *


X10000 :werd: 

I have no problem giving props to Cali for "starting" lowriding. But anyone who talks shit about what the rest of the country is doing is PURE hating. EVERYONE from coast to coast should be happy anyone still cares about lowriding and wants to keep the "traditions" alive. I'm not speaking for Jimmy, but I want MY car to be respected in Lowrider circles AND Hot Rod and Classic Car circles.


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Apr 21 2009, 09:25 PM~13649803
> *HHAHAHAHAHA  BLAH BLAH MADE NO SENCE BUT TO URSELF.....WHAT IS A REAL LOWRIDER IN  YOUR EYES??? PLEASE EXPLAIN!! AND IF YOUR NOT A HATER WHY GET MAD!!! NO ONE SAID U CANT BUILD CARS ITS THE SHIT THE MIDWEST IS TALKIN...THATS MAKING NO SENCE
> *


believe it homie i aint mad, i gave respect to where lowriding started and all i stated is people around the world r building quality shit now. it took some time but its happening. you shouldnt be so narrow minded thinking cali is the only one that can build cars. shit talking is part of the game its all good. like you said ya i did build some goofy ass dancers, you are right but remember one thing you remember them didnt you. but i havent done a dancer in 6 maybe 7 years. all we are doing is classics right now. and my definition of a real lowrider is a complete car with nice paint, nice interior i aint talking no worn out ass stock shit, painted belly, painted frame, chromed v-8, chrome suspension, detailed trunk. you know something you CAN DRIVE TO THE SHOW, EITHER ENTER THE SHOW AND PLACE, OR ENTER THE HOP AND PLACE, OR DRIVE TO A PICNIC AND CHILL. THAT IS A REAL LOWRIDER TO ME


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Y-TEE_@Apr 21 2009, 12:18 PM~13643966
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: YALL SHOWED US HELLA LUV ON THAT ONE...WHEN YALL COMMIN BACK DOWN HERE
> *


i think sunday


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Apr 21 2009, 10:36 PM~13649097
> *YOU HEAVY HITTERS HOPPIN FOR SOME LOOT OR BRAGGIN RIGHTS.
> *


BOTH :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2009, 08:04 AM~13653598
> *believe it homie i aint mad, i gave respect to where lowriding started and all i stated is people around the world r building quality shit now. it took some time but its happening. you shouldnt be so narrow minded thinking cali is the only one that can build cars. shit talking is part of the game its all good. like you said ya i did build some goofy ass dancers, you are right but remember one thing you remember them didnt you. but i havent done a dancer in 6 maybe 7 years. all we are doing is classics right now. and my definition of a real lowrider is a complete car with nice paint, nice interior i aint talking no worn out ass stock shit, painted belly, painted frame, chromed v-8, chrome suspension, detailed trunk. you know something you CAN DRIVE TO THE SHOW, EITHER ENTER THE SHOW AND PLACE, OR ENTER THE HOP AND PLACE, OR  DRIVE TO A PICNIC AND CHILL. THAT IS A REAL LOWRIDER TO ME
> *


MAN WHERE THE HELL YOU BEEN READING I AINT SAID YOU CANT BUILD CARS... I AGREE WITH THE CLEAN SHIT I M ABOUT THE CLEAN NESS BUT IM ALSO ABOUT GETTING THEM INCHES BUT IN THE CLEAN.. AND YES I REMEMBER THAT GOOFY ASS SHIT..... BUT DONT FLASH WHAT U GOT AROUND ME ILL SNATCH THAT SHIT UP!!!!!!HAHAHAHAH


----------



## showandgo

just making sure, we like the complete package, drive, show, and hop all with the same car  we follow in the footsteps who came before us and try to make our improvements the way we like. oh yeah that aint nothing but a bunch of singles with a couple of big bills wrapped around :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:cheesy:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 21 2009, 10:16 AM~13642089
> *I've been lowriding since i was 19 and i never knew nothing about cali. :0 and i know when i was even younger down in texas they was lowriding to.  So cali had nothing to do with me starting in the game.
> *


come on now fabian :biggrin: COME ON........keep it real bro "NEVER" and its mid-west for me uffin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Apr 22 2009, 10:40 PM~13658252
> *come on now fabian :biggrin: COME ON........keep it real bro "NEVER" and its mid-west for me uffin:*


hell ya.


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;IT'S ALL ABOUY DA WEST COAST RIDIAS;;;;


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2009, 02:10 PM~13657305
> *just making sure, we like the complete package, drive, show, and hop all with the same car  we follow in the footsteps who came before us and try to make our improvements the way we like. oh yeah that aint nothing but a bunch of singles with a couple of big bills wrapped around :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mashingbumper

Hey big al you everhit your own switch ? :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 22 2009, 08:04 AM~13653598
> *believe it homie i aint mad, i gave respect to where lowriding started and all i stated is people around the world r building quality shit now. it took some time but its happening. you shouldnt be so narrow minded thinking cali is the only one that can build cars. shit talking is part of the game its all good. like you said ya i did build some goofy ass dancers, you are right but remember one thing you remember them didnt you. but i havent done a dancer in 6 maybe 7 years. all we are doing is classics right now. and my definition of a real lowrider is a complete car with nice paint, nice interior i aint talking no worn out ass stock shit, painted belly, painted frame, chromed v-8, chrome suspension, detailed trunk. you know something you CAN DRIVE TO THE SHOW, EITHER ENTER THE SHOW AND PLACE, OR ENTER THE HOP AND PLACE, OR  DRIVE TO A PICNIC AND CHILL. THAT IS A REAL LOWRIDER TO ME
> *


:0 :0 YOU MUST BE TALK'N BOUT MY CAR


----------



## showandgo

yeah like your shit


----------



## DIPN714

yea why


----------



## mashingbumper

sure didn't look like you were on livin the low life looked to me like koolaid was I could be wrong dout it thought maybe koolaid should be the one saying you been served not you be cause unless you hit your own switch you aint done shit , just my 2 cents


----------



## Suburban Swingin

we just got anonther one on the bumper,ready for tulsa.Now on to the next one.


----------



## ct1458

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 23 2009, 03:34 PM~13668807
> *we just got anonther one on the bumper,ready for tulsa.Now on to the next one.
> *


Can we get a preview. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 23 2009, 02:34 PM~13668807
> *we just got anonther one on the bumper,ready for tulsa.Now on to the next one.
> *



pics or it didnt happen :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ct1458+Apr 23 2009, 10:51 PM~13669515-->
> 
> 
> 
> Can we get a preview.  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Apr 23 2009, 11:07 PM~13669687
> *pics or it didnt happen  :biggrin:
> *


well it didn't happen then,can't let them westsiders know the inches. :biggrin: i can tell you it had a front bumper. :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 23 2009, 09:05 PM~13671469
> *well it didn't happen then,can't let them westsiders know the inches. :biggrin: i can tell you it had a front bumper. :biggrin:
> *


AND DIDNT GET STUCK RIGHT.. :biggrin:


----------



## Y-TEE

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Apr 22 2009, 10:53 AM~13655246
> *i think sunday
> *


cool


----------



## HustlerSpank

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=472661


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

"wheres the beef"


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 20 2009, 08:05 AM~13629062
> *Say homie....are you in the same club as me???be cuzz. You keap putting your2 cents in on what ever I say what th fuck up wit that????? Who. Are you????????????
> *


X2 WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU? LETS SEE YOUR WHIP GAME,
SWITCHMAN IS A LEGEND AND A REAL OG.TO ALOT OF PEOPLE WHEATHER THEY ADMIT IT OR NOT.THE I RIDES TOGETHER.
BETTER PAY YOUR DUES!!! THEN SPEAK.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 09:10 PM~13637612
> *I fixed it for ya because switchmans never done 75 but i have. :0  :biggrin:
> *


I JUST THINK YOU REALLY REALLY WANNA BE LIKE SWITCHMAN.
IF YOU DID 75 YOU HAD WIEGHT WHICH YOU ALWAYS CRY THAT WEST COAST HAS WIEGHT BUT YOU USE IT?
KEEP THIS SHIT ONE HUNID AT LEAST.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 20 2009, 09:17 PM~13637729
> *In his own mind.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Sorry switch that was to easy i had to do it. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


NAH HOMIE MY ***** SWITCH WAS ON CRENSHAW WHEN YOU WAS IN MIDDLE SCHOOL. REPECT THAT.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 23 2009, 02:34 PM~13668807
> *we just got anonther one on the bumper,ready for tulsa.Now on to the next one.
> *


BEFORE YOU TRY TO SAY A BUNCH OF BS I JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW I DO RESPECT THE WORK YOU DO AND YOU DO SOME GOOD SHIT.
ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE IMO.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Apr 25 2009, 11:25 AM~13686297-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU? LETS SEE YOUR WHIP GAME,
> SWITCHMAN IS A LEGEND AND A REAL OG.TO ALOT OF PEOPLE WHEATHER THEY ADMIT IT OR NOT.THE I RIDES TOGETHER.
> BETTER PAY YOUR DUES!!! THEN SPEAK.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :uh: maybe you didnt catch this post
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-.TODD_@Apr 20 2009, 08:46 AM~13629328
> *thats right i got respect for you and the club and all my club brothers. i just call it how i see it.youll never hear a word out my mouth about switch you put in work and you been doin this for a long time and you might be able to teach me a thing or 2.i rep my side and what i stand for i never disresected you.i think your a legend but dont get it fucked up im a man and im nobodys bitch you show me respect and ill give it right back.as a matter fact im looking forward to meeting you at tulsa homie
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503+Apr 25 2009, 06:25 PM~13686297-->
> 
> 
> 
> X2 WHO THE FUCK ARE YOU? LETS SEE YOUR WHIP GAME,
> SWITCHMAN IS A LEGEND AND A REAL OG.TO ALOT OF PEOPLE WHEATHER THEY ADMIT IT OR NOT.THE I RIDES TOGETHER.
> BETTER PAY YOUR DUES!!! THEN SPEAK.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 06:29 PM~13686333
> *I JUST THINK YOU REALLY REALLY WANNA BE LIKE SWITCHMAN.
> IF YOU DID 75 YOU HAD WIEGHT WHICH YOU ALWAYS CRY THAT WEST COAST HAS WIEGHT BUT YOU USE IT?
> KEEP THIS SHIT ONE HUNID AT LEAST.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hell no he's old as fuck. :biggrin: i didn't say anything about wieght,i just said he never did 75.if he has i take it back but i think i'm right. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 25 2009, 06:31 PM~13686357
> *NAH HOMIE MY ***** SWITCH WAS ON CRENSHAW WHEN YOU WAS IN MIDDLE SCHOOL. REPECT THAT.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You probably right,damn switch you old homie. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BIGKILLA503_@Apr 25 2009, 06:44 PM~13686435
> *BEFORE YOU TRY TO SAY A BUNCH OF BS I JUST WANTED TO LET YOU KNOW I DO RESPECT THE WORK YOU DO AND YOU DO SOME GOOD SHIT.
> ONE OF THE BEST OUT THERE IMO.
> *


thankyou homie,i'm cool with switch this is all in fun to me win or lose tulsa gonna be a fun show.Come on down and get in it also. :biggrin: i'll have the drank ready. :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

DAMM I HOPE I GET MY RIDE DONE THAT IM DOING UPMYSELF FROM TOP 2 BOTTOM ON MY SPARETIME 4 THIS SHOW :biggrin: :biggrin: !! LOOKS LIKE THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF ACTION??? NOT HATEING BUT IF U GOT THE MONEY TO PAY AND GET YOUR RIDE BUILT BY SOME ONE ELSE OR ONE DONE UP FUCK IT!   CANT HATE.. TO EVERYONE THERE OWN. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

there will be no action what so ever................................no, i take that back. the only action will be from the mid-west. i just cant really see any of these west coast guys showin up. that would mean they would actually have to travel. they got enough hoppers out there to worry about.
i think switch man and todo oro was the only ones to actually show up last year.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 26 2009, 05:25 PM~13694505
> *there will be no action what so ever................................no, i take that back. the only action will be from the mid-west. i just cant really see any of these west coast guys showin up. that would mean they would actually have to travel. they got enough hoppers out there to worry about.
> i think switch man and todo oro was the only ones to actually show up last year.
> *


Do their trailers hold up to those weighted down cars??? :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

I wouldn't worry so much about their trailers , are there tow trucks gonna make it out here haulin all that weight from the west :biggrin: good luck west coast


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 26 2009, 06:45 PM~13696188
> *Do their trailers hold up to those weighted down cars??? :biggrin:
> *




:thumbsup: only because there dually's with 2500 horse power


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Apr 26 2009, 06:45 PM~13696188
> *Do their trailers hold up to those weighted down cars??? :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thats funny, because in vegas, one of the trailers looked like a damn banana from lugging around all that weight. not kidding either.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 27 2009, 07:10 AM~13700849
> *:thumbsup:  only because there dually's with 2500 horse power
> *


man im sorta surprised you still have the "I" in you club name. seems like youve been taking a scolding from you own mates. "GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN" for me.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 27 2009, 11:04 AM~13703135
> *man im sorta surprised you still have the "I" in you club name. seems like youve been taking a scolding from you own mates.  "GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN" for me.
> *



:yessad: aint that a bitch everybody and their mother can see dude gets offended way to easily and fyi i dont like talkin about ppl that shits corney but thats just a fact check his topic and his feed back dude has a attitude problem for what i dont know but its all good to each its own.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 26 2009, 09:43 AM~13692715
> *:0
> hell no he's old as fuck. :biggrin: i didn't say anything about wieght,i just said he never did 75.if he has i take it back but i think i'm right. :biggrin:
> You probably right,damn switch you old homie. :biggrin:
> thankyou homie,i'm cool with switch this is all in fun to me win or lose tulsa gonna be a fun show.Come on down and get in it also. :biggrin: i'll have the drank ready. :biggrin:
> *


 :angry: hay man fuck all you guys that think im a old man :angry: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im am 41 that not old. let me see you motha fucks get their!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 26 2009, 03:25 PM~13694505
> *there will be no action what so ever................................no, i take that back. the only action will be from the mid-west. i just cant really see any of these west coast guys showin up. that would mean they would actually have to travel. they got enough hoppers out there to worry about.
> i think switch man and todo oro was the only ones to actually show up last year.
> *


 and we be their this year :0 and his name is mike! not todo oro! that is his cars name :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 27 2009, 11:04 AM~13703135
> *man im sorta surprised you still have the "I" in you club name. seems like youve been taking a scolding from you own mates.  "GET IN WHERE YOU FIT IN" for me.
> *


 :biggrin: thats what i said but it cool


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 27 2009, 12:04 PM~13703715
> *and we be their this year :0 and his name is mike! not todo oro! that is his cars name :0  :0
> *


no one knows who the fuck "MIKE" is. i would have to say, "yeah, the todo oro guy". besides, the car is the only thing important to me.


----------



## .TODD

imma do me its all good i spoke to alot of dudes from the big ''I'' never aprob so im not gonna let one dude fuck it up for me but back to mid west v.s west :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Mar 18 2009, 08:25 AM~13313840
> *thats right ive been in the mid west here for 3yrs now and i still aint forgot  about ware this shit started
> :thumbsup:
> *


   
THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT.!!!! WEST COAST! :biggrin:


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 27 2009, 11:10 AM~13703202
> *:yessad:  aint that a bitch everybody and their mother can see dude gets offended way to easily and fyi i dont like talkin about ppl that shits corney but thats just a fact check his topic and his feed back dude has a attitude problem for what i dont know but its all good to each its own.
> *


HOMIE I AM AND REPRESENT THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB AND HAVE FOR MANY YEARS, AND HAVE EARNED MY STARS AND BARS. EAT A DICK PUNK.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 27 2009, 06:55 PM~13708208
> *HOMIE I AM AND REPRESENT THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB AND HAVE FOR MANY YEARS, AND HAVE EARNED MY STARS AND BARS. EAT A DICK PUNK.
> *



im not gonna stoop down to that level homie you getting real disrespectful for no reason but to each its own ....do you


----------



## DIPN714

:0 ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WOW;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :0


----------



## lilrobb

ITS GETTIN CLOSER HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Apr 26 2009, 03:25 PM~13694505
> *there will be no action what so ever................................no, i take that back. the only action will be from the mid-west. i just cant really see any of these west coast guys showin up. that would mean they would actually have to travel. they got enough hoppers out there to worry about.
> i think switch man and todo oro was the only ones to actually show up last year.
> *


 :loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 27 2009, 09:33 PM~13710961
> *:0 ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;WOW;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; :0
> *


what up chipper


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 27 2009, 10:44 PM~13711889
> *:loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple
> *


 Dam!!!!!! That's the same shit I said!!!!!! West cost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Apr 28 2009, 01:55 AM~13708208
> *HOMIE I AM AND REPRESENT THE INDIVIDUALS CAR CLUB AND HAVE FOR MANY YEARS, AND HAVE EARNED MY STARS AND BARS. EAT A DICK PUNK.
> *


 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Apr 28 2009, 02:24 AM~13708701
> *im not gonna stoop down to that level homie you getting real disrespectful for no reason but to each its own ....do you
> *


  Good for you bro,just keep it real and do you.Thats what i do.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 28 2009, 05:44 AM~13711889
> *:loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: Yo big homie rollin been out here a couple times so he can tell you about the way most of these guys think out here.As for me i'm just trying to make this a big ass fun ass show for the west to hang with the mid.Hopp get drunk and eat. :biggrin: Todd just bring one or 2 of the show cars and that will shut them up quick out here. :biggrin: We just trying to get more inches and be able to hang with the big boys. :biggrin: Hope you make it out bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 28 2009, 01:16 PM~13713258
> *Dam!!!!!! That's the same shit I said!!!!!! West cost!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MIDWEST SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 26 2009, 07:11 PM~13693453
> *DAMM I HOPE I GET MY RIDE DONE  THAT IM DOING UPMYSELF FROM TOP 2 BOTTOM ON MY SPARETIME 4 THIS SHOW :biggrin:  :biggrin: !! LOOKS LIKE THERES GONNA BE ALOT OF ACTION??? NOT HATEING BUT IF U GOT THE MONEY TO PAY AND GET YOUR RIDE BUILT BY SOME ONE ELSE OR ONE DONE UP FUCK IT!     CANT HATE.. TO EVERYONE THERE OWN. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Nah homie that ain't lowriding.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 27 2009, 06:52 PM~13703591
> *:angry:  hay man fuck all you guys that think im a old man :angry: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im am 41 that not old. let me see you motha fucks get their!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


41 damn thats half of 82 thats old. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Nah bro i'm allmost there also going on 36 :biggrin:Funny thing is us old dudes are keeping this thing going more then the younger dudes. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 27 2009, 10:44 PM~13711889
> *:loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple
> *


thats what i am saying, west coast is gonna take the win if the real ones show up, no doubt. i am from the midwest but i know whats up. some people chose not to do the necessary modifications to hit the big big inches over here. so definately the highest is the west coast. midwest is starting to get real quality lowriders and do respectible inches and as long as we are moving forward its all good


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 27 2009, 10:44 PM~13711889
> *:loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple
> *


 nope. i dont even have a car. and i love crying. its my feminine side. i honestly dont even know why im in this topic, not to mention the whole sight. good lookin out.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 28 2009, 12:44 AM~13711889
> *:loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple
> *


HE JUST SHUT IT DOWN.........WELL PUT MY *****


----------



## .TODD

let it be known im a man about mine and that im foucused on what i want to do and makin with the big ''I'' to killa and switch veterans of the club my apoligies if anything i said was disresectful, affensive or misinterpeted in anyway.


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 28 2009, 08:09 AM~13713547
> *:uh: Nah homie that ain't lowriding.
> *


 THATS FIRME.  EVERYONE IS INTITLED 2 THERE OPIONION EVERYONES GOT THERE AND I GOT MINE.. ITS ALL GOOD. ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ASS SHOW ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.. BEER LOW LOWS AND FINE ASS FEMALES!!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 28 2009, 05:38 PM~13718677
> *THATS FIRME.   EVERYONE IS INTITLED 2 THERE OPIONION EVERYONES GOT THERE AND I GOT MINE.. ITS ALL GOOD. ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ASS SHOW ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.. BEER LOW LOWS AND FINE ASS FEMALES!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


AND THEY BE LOOKIN SEXY AS HELL


----------



## biglewy805

YES INDEED!!!   :biggrin:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 28 2009, 07:12 AM~13713558
> *41 damn thats half of 82 thats old. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 Nah bro i'm allmost there also going on 36 :biggrin:Funny thing is us old dudes are keeping this thing going more then the younger dudes. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I don't know about all that!! You think you do


----------



## biglewy805

:0 :0 :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 28 2009, 05:48 PM~13720162
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


what up man you gonna bring your regal to tulsa


----------



## biglewy805

I HOPE SO.. WE TRYING TO GET MY CARNALS CUTLASS DONE ALSO.. HOPEFUULY HE CAN TAKE HIS DOWN 2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Apr 28 2009, 10:38 PM~13718677
> *THATS FIRME.   EVERYONE IS INTITLED 2 THERE OPIONION EVERYONES GOT THERE AND I GOT MINE.. ITS ALL GOOD. ITS GONNA BE A GOOD ASS SHOW ONE WAY OR ANOTHER.. BEER LOW LOWS AND FINE ASS FEMALES!!!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thats whats up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Apr 29 2009, 12:38 AM~13720036
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I don't know about all that!! You think you do
> *


I know so. :0


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 28 2009, 10:47 PM~13725080
> *I know so. :0
> *


Man I would make you look so bad.it wouldn't be right..stop well you can!!  :biggrin: I'm the last person you would want to play with


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Apr 28 2009, 11:08 PM~13725349
> *Man I would make you look so bad.it wouldn't be right..stop well you can!!    :biggrin: I'm the last person you would want to play with
> *


 :nono: :nono: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 29 2009, 08:52 AM~13727828
> *:nono:  :nono:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


I'll go easy on him switch!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Apr 29 2009, 09:06 AM~13728054
> *I'll go easy on him switch!! :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 no!!! let him have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;da west coast ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;; got real ridias


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

lowriders are stupid.


----------



## DIPN714

<span style=\'color:red\'>JUST CLICK IT


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2009, 02:57 PM~13731460
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>JUST CLICK IT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

ITS ONLY ABOUT THE WEST COAST!


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Apr 29 2009, 09:47 AM~13728600
> *no!!! let him have it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:
> *


I guess he didn't wantsome :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

Hey big al hit your own switch then talk shit we've been over this already 
c-mon :biggrin: It's all about the Mid -West this time please beleave we're coming deep


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2009, 01:57 PM~13731460
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>JUST CLICK IT
> *


Damn thats a BIG shop right there :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 30 2009, 05:11 AM~13740079
> *Damn thats a BIG shop right there  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Apr 30 2009, 02:42 AM~13735554
> *I guess he didn't wantsome  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


make me look bad how you bringing a hopper?if not nothing else matters.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 29 2009, 08:57 PM~13731460
> *<span style=\'color:red\'>JUST CLICK IT
> *


?the monte looked higher at the end. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

who had </span>da car build??</span>


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 30 2009, 03:45 PM~13746030
> *who had </span>da car build??</span>
> *


whutz up big al!!!!! YOU KNOW THESE CRY :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: BABIES AINT GONNA STOP CRYING , CALL OUT THE WEST AND START CRYING AND MAKING RULES :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2009, 02:17 PM~13745170
> *make me look bad how you bringing a hopper?if not nothing else matters.
> *


If you got any "impalas" to hop!! Cause that's all I fuck with!! :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

have you ever thought about why the call themselves the mid-west? Cause them bastards wanna be from the west! Mid west my ass! you mothafuckas are from the middle of nowhere!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 1 2009, 02:20 AM~13748199
> *If you got any "impalas" to hop!! Cause that's all I fuck with!! :biggrin:
> *


I don't but there are plenty out here bring it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 1 2009, 02:27 AM~13748289
> *have you ever thought about why the call themselves the mid-west? Cause them bastards wanna be from the west! Mid west my ass! you mothafuckas are from the middle of nowhere!
> *


Have you ever thought of why the WEST comes AFTER THE MID???????????????????????????? :0 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: And i guess you've never left cali bro theres a big world out here you should try to see it.Thats why i travel everywhere.


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2009, 09:42 PM~13750153
> *I don't but there are plenty out here bring it.
> *


Man and your saying.Your keeping this sport going more then us young guys.Wow if anything your makeing us look bad!!I got rag impalas and I'm young!!! It's people like you that make me want to stop lowrideing with that junk you got!! Step your shit up then come talk to me.!Talking all this shit you keep this shit going :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@Apr 30 2009, 11:22 PM~13751474
> *Man and your saying.Your keeping this sport going more then us young guys.Wow if anything your makeing us look bad!!I got rag impalas and I'm young!!! It's people like you that make me want to stop lowrideing with that junk you got!! Step your shit up then come talk to me.!Talking all this shit you keep this shit going  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: DAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMIT


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2009, 02:19 PM~13745185
> *?the monte looked higher at the end. :biggrin:
> *


 YEA :angry: I BET YOU WONT PULL THAT LINCON UP :nono: :nosad: :nosad:


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Apr 27 2009, 11:44 PM~13711889
> *:loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple
> *


 IT DONT GET MUCH CLEARER THAN THAT................... :twak: THE WEST IS N THE HOUSE........


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 20 2009, 06:14 PM~13634426
> *;;;;;;them rules sound plenty fair to me;;;;;;;;;;;;;;  BIG  AL  SAID IT;;;;;;;;;;; THE WEST COAST AIN'T NO JOKE;; WE GOT HOPPERS LIKE [[YOU  ]]]  NEVER SEEN B FOR  AND DOING THE MOST;;SO JUST HOP WHAT U GOT AND NO CRYING;;;;WIN SOME LOOSE SOME BUT THERE'S ALWAY TOMMOROW
> *


NOT FOR THEM!!!!!!!! THEY NEVER GONNA CALL THE WEST OUT AGAIN..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 1 2009, 08:47 AM~13754268
> *NOT FOR THEM!!!!!!!! THEY NEVER GONNA CALL THE WEST OUT AGAIN..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


They wanna try to hang wit da big dogs!


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Apr 30 2009, 08:44 PM~13750183
> *Have you ever thought of why the WEST comes AFTER THE MID???????????????????????????? :0  :0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: And i guess you've never left cali bro theres a big world out here you should try to see it.Thats why i travel everywhere.
> *


your right...everytime I get to the Arizona border I turn around and come back saying to myself FUCK THE MIDWEST.... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

:wave:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

blah, blah, blah :loco:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 2 2009, 07:56 AM~13763259
> *:wave:
> *


good to hang with you in chi town homie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 1 2009, 06:22 AM~13751474
> *Man and your saying.Your keeping this sport going more then us young guys.Wow if anything your makeing us look bad!!I got rag impalas and I'm young!!! It's people like you that make me want to stop lowrideing with that junk you got!! Step your shit up then come talk to me.!Talking all this shit you keep this shit going  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


I'm talking about hopping homie and my lincoln has won at 3 super show agianst west coast cars.  And are you sure you own a rag or you just work on them for others? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 1 2009, 04:58 PM~13754409
> *your right...everytime I get to the Arizona border I turn around and come back saying to myself FUCK THE MIDWEST.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: You don't know what your missing bro i don't have to pay 200,000 grand to live in a shack. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chaio_@May 1 2009, 04:39 PM~13754176
> *IT DONT GET MUCH CLEARER THAN THAT...................    :twak: THE WEST IS N THE HOUSE........
> *


You right about that the king of the west DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 2 2009, 11:34 PM~13768964
> *I'm talking about hopping homie and my lincoln has won at 3 super show agianst west coast cars.  And are you sure you own a rag or you just work on them for others? :0
> *


I could Hop too!!! Wow you won times 3 good for you that shit still junk..yeah I build rag for. Other people..cause they want quality work..You know be on the cover of magazines,drive there shit on the freeway,bang the bumper,the shit people talk about,....not junk!! And yes I got rags too homie :biggrin: :biggrin: don't belive everything you hear ..cause it will catch up to your ass


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 3 2009, 07:05 AM~13769095
> *I could Hop too!!! Wow you won times 3 good for you that shit still junk..yeah I build rag for. Other people..cause they want quality work..You know be on the cover of magazines,drive there shit on the freeway,bang the bumper,the shit people talk about,....not junk!! And yes I got rags too homie :biggrin: :biggrin: don't belive everything you hear  ..cause it will catch up to your ass
> *


Just asking.i'm happy for ya rags are the shit.You gonna come hop in tulsa?thats what this topic is about.


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 3 2009, 12:17 AM~13769135
> *Just asking.i'm happy for ya rags are the shit.You gonna come hop in tulsa?thats what this topic is about.
> *


Yeah I'm going to show you how us youngster do it :biggrin:


----------



## wantsome

So when you see me pull up in a impala be ready!! Cause I'm going to take you to flight school!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 2 2009, 10:37 PM~13768973
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: You don't know what your missing bro i don't have to pay 200,000 grand to live in a shack. :biggrin:
> *


it beats dirt roads that lead to nowhere. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome+May 3 2009, 07:21 AM~13769150-->
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm going to show you how us youngster do it :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wantsome_@May 3 2009, 07:28 AM~13769167
> *So when you see me pull up in a impala be ready!! Cause I'm going to take you to flight school!! :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Well see i don't talk i do,we will see.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 3 2009, 02:28 PM~13769722
> *it beats dirt roads that lead to nowhere. :thumbsup:
> *


Ha ha it's funny how you guys allways think that,no dirt roads anywhere in my city.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin: tulsa coming real fast some body need to be ready!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

when fools talk about dirt roads, you know they have never left their city. too many movies.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 3 2009, 09:20 AM~13770158
> *:biggrin:            tulsa coming real fast some body need to be ready!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 3 2009, 09:20 AM~13770158
> *:biggrin:            tulsa coming real fast some body need to be ready!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Switch they ain't ready for us :biggrin: They need some attention!! I got the tow truck ready just to show theses fools how we really do it


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 3 2009, 01:32 PM~13771395
> *Switch they ain't ready for us  :biggrin: They need some attention!! I got the tow truck ready just to show theses fools how we really do it
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

cheer leaders


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 3 2009, 12:37 AM~13768973
> *:0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: You don't know what your missing bro i don't have to pay 200,000 grand to live in a shack. :biggrin:
> *


Cali sun shine, and living! its Money well spent!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 3 2009, 01:48 PM~13771453
> *cheer leaders
> *


 :loco:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 3 2009, 08:48 PM~13771453
> *cheer leaders
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 3 2009, 04:20 PM~13770158
> *:biggrin:            tulsa coming real fast some body need to be ready!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


You might get yours in kentucky why wait for tulsa. :0 :0


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 3 2009, 08:04 PM~13773388
> *You might get yours in kentucky why wait for tulsa. :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## TWEEDY

:0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 4 2009, 06:13 AM~13776169
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 
:dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 4 2009, 01:22 AM~13776248
> *:0
> :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 3 2009, 07:04 PM~13773388
> *You might get yours in kentucky why wait for tulsa. :0  :0
> *


 A LIL GUY YOU NO YOU DONT WANT IT :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 3 2009, 07:12 PM~13773451
> *:0
> *


 AND YOU TO :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 3 2009, 07:04 PM~13773388
> *You might get yours in kentucky why wait for tulsa. :0  :0
> *


you might get it :angry: ??????????????????????? o ok lets see :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 3 2009, 06:14 PM~13772928
> *:loco:
> *


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 4 2009, 09:36 AM~13778600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 4 2009, 11:55 AM~13779868
> *:nono:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 4 2009, 04:17 PM~13778386
> *you might get it :angry:   ??????????????????????? o ok lets see :uh:
> *


Midwest single waiting for ya in kentucky.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 4 2009, 04:23 PM~13782727
> *Midwest single waiting for ya in kentucky.
> 
> 
> *


 no homie i dont think so :nono: :nono: :nosad: :nosad: thats not going to get it :0


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 30 2009, 05:45 PM~13746030
> *who had </span>da car build??</span>
> *


Hey al aint nobody crying just calling it like I see it big homie , just because you had the car built is kinda like a promise from pres bush don't mean chetttttt , I would be more than happy to nose up with you but all I got is a street single I aint gonna lie , so it wouldn't do me any good plus you won't show in tulsa anyway . mid-west can :biggrin: I get a Whoo whoo


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 5 2009, 02:59 AM~13785170
> *no homie i dont think so :nono:  :nono:  :nosad:  :nosad: thats not going to get it :0
> *


Bro it's higher then 65 man he allready got you. :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 4 2009, 09:21 PM~13786394
> *Bro it's higher then 65 man he allready got you. :0  :0  :0
> *


homie you think im doing 65 !!!!!!you just pull your shit up!!! stop campaigning for some body else 65 im go show you 65 allright :twak: :nono: :nono: :rant: : on13 home boy dont fuck wit 14 wit big ass tires :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 4 2009, 09:21 PM~13786394
> *Bro it's higher then 65 man he allready got you. :0  :0  :0
> *


homie you look at to many videos man 65in :angry: man you got me fuck up :loco: :loco: :nono:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 5 2009, 05:00 AM~13786942
> *homie you look at to many videos man 65in :angry:  man you got me fuck up :loco:  :loco:  :nono:
> *


Thats what you said it did unless you added more weight,and changed it. :0 :0 :0 what you worried about the midwest?Why you change it? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 4 2009, 10:52 PM~13786859
> *homie you think im doing 65 !!!!!!you just pull your shit up!!! stop campaigning for some body else 65 im go show you 65 allright :twak:  :nono:  :nono:  :rant:  : on13 home boy dont fuck wit 14 wit big ass tires :0  :0  :0
> *


post what you got let see it on 13's


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 5 2009, 10:44 PM~13794514
> *post what you got let see it on 13's
> *


He is on 13's but it only did 60's that i know of?


----------



## ($El chamuko$)




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 5 2009, 03:44 PM~13794514
> *post what you got let see it on 13's
> *


 Homie its not show and tell!!! Its pull up or sutt up!!!! So pull up in tulsa and I will sho you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 5 2009, 08:22 PM~13797571
> *Homie its not show and tell!!! Its pull up or sutt up!!!! So pull up in tulsa and I will sho you!!!!!!!!!!
> *



is todo oro yours homie just curious because i seen a couple different ppl on the switch jus wondering whos car it really is?clean as hell none the less


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 4 2009, 10:36 AM~13778600
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 5 2009, 09:22 PM~13797571
> *Homie its not show and tell!!! Its pull up or sutt up!!!! So pull up in tulsa and I will sho you!!!!!!!!!!
> *


why dont you bring it to KENTUCKY ,I WILL BE THERE :biggrin: :biggrin: AND SO THERE ITS NO CRYING I WILL HAVE MINES ON 13'S TOO :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

WEST COAST STARTED IT THAT I KNOW


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 5 2009, 09:15 PM~13798340
> *why dont you bring it to KENTUCKY ,I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND SO THERE ITS NO CRYING I WILL HAVE MINES ON 13'S TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Wast of time!!! If you want it bring it to tulsa and you can get it to!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 5 2009, 09:15 PM~13798340
> *why dont you bring it to KENTUCKY ,I WILL BE THERE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  AND SO THERE ITS NO CRYING I WILL HAVE MINES ON 13'S TOO :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Wast of time!!! If you want it bring it to tulsa and you can get it to!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

STUCK = DISQUALIFIED


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 5 2009, 11:30 PM~13799572
> *STUCK = DISQUALIFIED
> *


 :yes: :werd: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 6 2009, 01:34 AM~13799619
> *:yes:  :werd:  :thumbsup:
> *


How was vegas bro.. :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 5 2009, 11:40 PM~13799656
> *How was vegas bro.. :biggrin:
> *


awesome bro did jermaine get home ok after his lil incident


----------



## TWEEDY

Yea we just got done unloading the pallet. I think i may have broke my back and blinded myself. :biggrin: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d

haha it was shiney and dam heavy lol


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 5 2009, 08:26 PM~13797621
> *is todo oro yours homie just curious because i seen a couple different ppl on the switch jus wondering whos car it really is?clean as hell none the less
> *


woah, woah, woah!! you mean MIKE, right? :cheesy: 

dont worry "switch man" i got it takin care of! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 5 2009, 09:04 PM~13798197
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thanks agin!!! that bird has been a lay it low slut.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 5 2009, 09:19 PM~13798383
> *AND MIDWEST STARTED CRYING*


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 6 2009, 09:55 AM~13802671
> *AND MIDWEST STARTED CRYING
> *


WHY DO YOU CONTINUE TO CALL IT CRYING? WE CALLED ALL YOURE RAGGEDY, SO CALLED LOWRIDERS/ HOPPERS OUT AND ALL YOU GUYS ARE DOIN IS MAKING EXCUSES ON WHY YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE ASS. YOU GUYS CAN KEEP YOU UGLYASS EYESORES IN CALI FOR ALL I CARE.

ALL IN ALL, YOURE "CRYING" ABOUT "CRYING". YOULL PROBABLY STAY HOME ANYWAY AND YOU PROBABLY SHOULD.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 6 2009, 05:55 AM~13799320
> *Wast of time!!! If you want it bring it to tulsa and you can get it to!!!!!!!!
> *


What you told me you were gonna be there,don't be scared now. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 03:26 AM~13797621
> *is todo oro yours homie just curious because i seen a couple different ppl on the switch jus wondering whos car it really is?clean as hell none the less
> *


What that ain't the westcoast way. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 





J/k that don't matter i'm just having fun crying. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

da west coast broads


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 6 2009, 09:02 PM~13805585
> *da  west coast broads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn they just like the cars ugly. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:tears:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 6 2009, 02:02 PM~13805585
> *da  west coast broads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



at least those to west coasters aint afraid to show their weight in the rear


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 04:21 PM~13805747
> *at least those to west coasters aint afraid to show their weight in the rear
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 03:21 PM~13805747
> *at least those to west coasters aint afraid to show their weight in the rear
> *


gotta admit thatz a good one!!! :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 6 2009, 02:42 PM~13805964
> *gotta admit thatz a good one!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:h5:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 02:21 PM~13805747
> *at least those to west coasters aint afraid to show their weight in the rear
> *


my *****! :cheesy: and they got fucked up grilles. works out on both ends


----------



## .TODD

WEST COAST 











EAST COAST


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 11:57 AM~13804301
> *WHY DO YOU CONTINUE TO CALL IT CRYING? WE CALLED ALL YOURE RAGGEDY, SO CALLED LOWRIDERS/ HOPPERS OUT AND ALL YOU GUYS ARE DOIN IS MAKING EXCUSES ON WHY YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE ASS. YOU GUYS CAN KEEP YOU UGLYASS EYESORES IN CALI FOR ALL I CARE.
> 
> ALL IN ALL, YOURE "CRYING" ABOUT "CRYING". YOULL PROBABLY STAY HOME ANYWAY AND YOU PROBABLY SHOULD.
> *


BRING YOUR BEST DOUBLE OUT TO CALI. AND I WILL SEND YOU HOME SERVED BY A GIRL.  IS THAT BETTER FRENCH FRY?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2009, 03:01 PM~13806157
> *?</span> SEND YA HOME SERVED BY A GIRL
> *


:cheesy: :roflmao: :tears:


----------



## Fatfella13

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 04:19 PM~13806329
> *:cheesy:  :roflmao:  :tears:
> *


Hey Jesus,Are you a Lowrider or an English teacher
you always feel you have to correct the spelling


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Fatfella13_@May 6 2009, 03:37 PM~13806501
> *Hey Jesus,Are you a Lowrider or an English teacher
> you always feel you have to correct  the spelling
> *


im actually both. i just cant help but laugh. i mean i do realize the average l.i.l. surfer has the intelligence of a fourth grader (and some of them actually are). im not just trying to be a dick. its actually true. if you graduated from high school, you'd see what im talking about. its just funny. thats all. im only tryin to help.


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 04:46 PM~13806590
> *im actually both. i just cant help but laugh. i mean i do realize the average l.i.l. surfer has the intelligence of a fourth grader (and some of them actually are).  im not just trying to be a dick. its actually true. if you graduated from high school, you'd see what im talking about. its just funny. thats all. im only tryin to help.
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13806590
> *im actually both. i just cant help but laugh. i mean i do realize the average l.i.l. surfer has the intelligence of a fourth grader (and some of them actually are).  im not just trying to be a dick. its actually true. if you graduated from high school, you'd see what im talking about. its just funny. thats all. im only tryin to help.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: THAT'S SOME REAL TALK :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 11:57 AM~13804301
> *WHY DO YOU CONTINUE TO CALL IT CRYING? WE CALLED ALL YOURE RAGGEDY, SO CALLED LOWRIDERS/ HOPPERS OUT AND ALL YOU GUYS ARE DOIN IS MAKING EXCUSES ON WHY YOUR CARS LOOK LIKE ASS. YOU GUYS CAN KEEP YOU UGLYASS EYESORES IN CALI FOR ALL I CARE.
> 
> ALL IN ALL, YOURE "CRYING" ABOUT "CRYING". YOULL PROBABLY STAY HOME ANYWAY AND YOU PROBABLY SHOULD.
> *


hahahaha crying!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND HATING THE WEST CUZ ITS THE BEST!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2009, 03:01 PM~13806157
> * BY A GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 6 2009, 03:01 PM~13806157
> *BRING YOUR BEST DOUBLE OUT TO CALI. AND I WILL SEND YOU HOME SERVED BY A GIRL.  IS THAT BETTER FRENCH FRY?
> *


HOLD UP IT WOULD JUST BE TWO FEMALES HOPPING CUZ ISNT JHC A FEMALE??


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 03:46 PM~13806590
> *im actually both. i just cant help but laugh. i mean i do realize the average l.i.l. surfer has the intelligence of a fourth grader (and some of them actually are).  im not just trying to be a dick. its actually true. if you graduated from high school, you'd see what im talking about. its just funny. thats all. im only tryin to help.
> *


:biggrin: :roflmao: You forgot to capitalize the first letter in all your sentences..(TIPICAL FIRST GRADE MISTAKE).... and the jury is still out on YOU'D :uh:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 6 2009, 05:10 PM~13807355
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  You forgot to capitalize the first letter in all your sentences..(TIPICAL FIRST GRADE MISTAKE).... and the jury is still out on YOU'D :uh:
> *


are u gona make it to tulsa wuey?


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 6 2009, 05:15 PM~13807415
> *are u gona make it to tulsa wuey?
> *


Its me slim...... but yea he said he was going


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 6 2009, 05:17 PM~13807434
> *Its me slim...... but yea he said he was going
> *


pues chingao :uh: :uh: how about u way, u going???


----------



## southside customs

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 6 2009, 05:20 PM~13807473
> *pues chingao :uh:  :uh:  how about u way, u going???
> *


u know it.....i wanna watch it go down


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 6 2009, 05:22 PM~13807490
> *u know it.....i wanna watch it go down
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by southside customs_@May 6 2009, 05:10 PM~13807355
> *:biggrin:  :roflmao:  You forgot to capitalize the first letter in all your sentences..(TIPICAL FIRST GRADE MISTAKE).... and the jury is still out on YOU'D :uh:
> *


:cheesy: so youre only a first grade teacher?
that is funny but im not going out of the way for any of these geniuses. remember, they cant even spell. dont forget to mention, no "AND" or "BUT" at the beginning of a sentence.
A for effort though.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 6 2009, 04:54 PM~13807194
> *hahahaha crying!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AND HATING THE WEST CUZ ITS THE BEST!!!!!
> *


oh. sorry.  :tears:


----------



## wantsome

This dont look like junk too me :0 :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 6 2009, 06:26 PM~13808173
> *This dont look like junk too me :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn! that IS perrrty!! :0 youre hopping that thing?


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 07:49 PM~13807763
> *:cheesy: so youre only a first grade teacher?
> that is funny but im not going out of the way for any of these geniuses. remember, they cant even spell. dont forget to mention, no "AND" or "BUT" at the beginning of a sentence.
> A  for effort though.
> *


naw homie im a lowrider....i just made that mistake a few times... you go out of your way to correct spelling...u may as well....there is a time and a place for correct spelling, puctuation, and sentence structure.....and this isn't it so enough with the bullshit and back to lowriding :uh:....A for effort......shit ***** that was no sweat


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2009, 08:18 PM~13809565
> *naw homie im a lowrider....i just made that mistake a few times... you go out of your way to correct spelling...u may as well....there is a time and a place for correct spelling, puctuation, and sentence structure.....and this isn't it so enough with the bullshit and back to lowriding :uh:....A for effort......shit ***** that was no sweat
> *


KNEW U LEFT THE SHOP TO GET IN HERE :uh: :biggrin:, U TOO SIC


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 6 2009, 10:26 PM~13809669
> *KNEW U LEFT THE SHOP TO GET IN HERE :uh:  :biggrin:, U TOO SIC
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

Fuck Cali :guns: 
end topic


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 06:51 PM~13808468
> *damn! that IS perrrty!! :0  youre hopping that thing?
> *


Yes sir!!! That's how the west does it :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 06:51 PM~13808468
> *damn! that IS perrrty!! :0  youre hopping that thing?
> *



HIGHLY doubt it


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2009, 08:18 PM~13809565
> *naw homie im a lowrider....i just made that mistake a few times... you go out of your way to correct spelling...u may as well....there is a time and a place for correct spelling, puctuation, and sentence structure.....and this isn't it so enough with the bullshit and back to lowriding :uh:....A for effort......shit ***** that was no sweat
> *


sirry dawg. my bid. all stik 2 tawlkn shits. yallz iz sum fooz!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 6 2009, 08:37 PM~13809827
> *Yes sir!!! That's how the west does it :biggrin:
> *


i kant h8 on that. that mug iz kleenz fa sho.....rilly.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 10:49 PM~13809998
> *sirry dawg. my bid. all stik 2 tawlkn shits. yallz iz sum fooz!!!
> *


das wut da fuc im talmbout


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 6 2009, 08:52 PM~13810054
> *das wut da fuc im talmbout
> *


 :roflmao: i thunks i finna git tha hane ov this!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 6 2009, 10:59 PM~13810153
> *:roflmao: i thunks i finna git tha hane ov this!
> *


its... dis


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+May 7 2009, 03:49 AM~13809998-->
> 
> 
> 
> sirry dawg. my bid. all stik 2 tawlkn shits. yallz iz sum fooz!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 7 2009, 03:51 AM~13810023
> *i kant h8 on that. that mug iz kleenz fa sho.....rilly.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Noab u R ah phool.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 7 2009, 03:39 AM~13809859
> *HIGHLY doubt it
> *


x2 pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 6 2009, 09:17 PM~13810397
> *x2 pics or it didn't happen.
> *


Oh dont worry your the first one on my list :0.....That's what the last motherfucker thought too!!:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 7 2009, 04:29 AM~13810524
> *Oh dont worry your the first one on my list  :0.....That's what the last motherfucker thought too!!:cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


I am?Cool i'd like to beat a clean ass implala like that.BRING IT.


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :dunno:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 6 2009, 10:29 PM~13811060
> *I am?Cool i'd like to beat a clean ass implala like that.BRING IT.
> *


You said it right you would "like"too....Well that ain't going to happend mini me..I'm going to break your ass off!!!  :0


----------



## laid back in a lac

the west coast is going to serve the mid west chippers and thats a fact !!!! you know why i tell you why not once in history the mid west came out to west coast or my home san diego and busted that ass but i cant wait for this shit to go down 

straight game car club san diego ca west coast </span>

dont hate it cause its weighted they sell it to everybody go get some


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

im gunna poot dis foo n my chrunk. so u fooz betr jus stayz hoem.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 7 2009, 06:09 AM~13811475
> *You said it right you would "like"too....Well that ain't going to happend mini me..I'm going to break your ass off!!!   :0
> *


Ok If you come with a clean car like that you get a hopp,don't bring no junk car! :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@May 7 2009, 09:18 AM~13812280
> *the west coast is going to serve the mid west chippers and thats a fact !!!! you know why i tell you why not once in history the mid west came out to west coast or my home san diego and busted that ass but i cant wait for this shit to go down
> 
> straight game car club san diego ca west coast  </span>
> 
> dont hate it cause its weighted they sell it to everybody go get some
> *


We will be out there this year,vegas and the 1st see ya there.


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 6 2009, 08:26 PM~13808173
> *This dont look like junk too me :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


clean homie but we'll see what it does in tulsa :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## granpa

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@May 7 2009, 02:18 AM~13812280
> *the west coast is going to serve the mid west chippers and thats a fact !!!! you know why i tell you why not once in history the mid west came out to west coast or my home san diego and busted that ass but i cant wait for this shit to go down
> 
> straight game car club san diego ca west coast  </span>
> 
> dont hate it cause its weighted they sell it to everybody go get some
> *


i don't think thats true, i think i remember seeing a red and silver olds win in vegas and it was from the midwest


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@May 7 2009, 03:55 PM~13814237
> *clean homie but we'll see what it does in tulsa :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Don't hold your breath. :biggrin:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 7 2009, 08:49 AM~13814162
> *Ok If you come with a clean car like that you get a hopp,don't bring no junk car! :0
> *


That's all I got is clean shit!!!! I don't got junk! You got me mistaken for your shit


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 7 2009, 09:33 PM~13822056
> *Don't hold your breath. :biggrin:
> *


I'll tell you what I'll bring my pink slip and you bring the deed to your house and 80k....and we will hop for that!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@May 6 2009, 08:29 PM~13809715
> *Fuck Cali :guns:
> end topic
> *


fuck you get of topic :0 :burn: :rant:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:0


> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 7 2009, 09:54 PM~13822328
> *I'll tell you what I'll bring my pink slip and you bring the deed to your house and 80k....and we will hop for that!!! :0    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 i Guss he told you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 08:39 PM~13809859
> *HIGHLY doubt it
> *


 :0 y not?? is just a Chevy :worship: :buttkick: :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 7 2009, 11:35 PM~13823279
> *:0    y not?? is just a Chevy :worship:  :buttkick:  :nicoderm:
> *


whats up bro how are you


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:0


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 6 2009, 09:17 PM~13810397
> *x2 pics or it didn't happen.
> *


 :0 well show some


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 6 2009, 10:29 PM~13811060
> *I am?Cool i'd like to beat a clean ass implala like that.BRING IT.
> *


 :0 what about a cuttles :ugh: :ugh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 7 2009, 11:37 PM~13823291
> *whats up bro how are you
> *


 im cool just on here fucking around..........


----------



## Southside01




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 6 2009, 02:56 PM~13806102
> *WEST COAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EAST COAST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


no homie i dont think so :nono: :nosad: we dont get down like that !whos Peace of shit is that?????????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 7 2009, 11:45 PM~13823334
> *
> *


13s baby :roflmao: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 7 2009, 11:41 PM~13823316
> *im cool just on here fucking around..........
> *


yeah I can tell LOL you comming up at the end of the month


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@May 7 2009, 11:52 PM~13823364
> *yeah I can tell LOL you comming up at the end of the month
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## STR8-CLOWN'N

MidWest stand up!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 8 2009, 12:13 AM~13823463
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


thats whats up bro stay up bro see you then


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 7 2009, 11:46 PM~13823337
> *no homie i dont think so :nono:  :nosad: we dont get down like that !whos Peace of shit is that?????????????
> *


yeah i was wondering the same thing. :uh:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 6 2009, 06:26 PM~13808173
> *This dont look like junk too me :0  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 7 2009, 11:33 PM~13822056
> *Don't hold your breath. :biggrin:
> *


LOL IM NOT :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

it's going down at kool aids may 12 it will be a super hop off nite;come swing it


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 8 2009, 12:47 PM~13827886
> *it's going down at kool aids may 12 it will be a super hop off nite;come swing it
> *


Any flyer Big Al??
Heck of a chosen day for a Super hop off night

Oh wait... im trippin... Thats how its Done on the *West* Coast! ANY AND EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK!! :0 
http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=56878807


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 8 2009, 01:46 AM~13823337
> *no homie i dont think so :nono:  :nosad: we dont get down like that !whos Peace of shit is that?????????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:dunno:


----------



## switches4life

TTT


----------



## STR8-CLOWN'N

Midwest


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by STR8-CLOWN'N_@May 8 2009, 04:29 PM~13830626
> *Midwest
> *


*Booooooooooo!!!!!*


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by STR8-CLOWN'N_@May 7 2009, 11:16 PM~13823479
> *MidWest stand up!!!!
> *


...........and get served!!!!!!!


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 9 2009, 08:41 AM~13835231
> *...........and get served!!!!!!!
> *


ARE YOU SURE.....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 9 2009, 10:00 AM~13836144
> *ARE YOU SURE.....
> *


 :biggrin: im sure :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

way 2 motivate big switch.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2009, 05:10 PM~13838550
> *way 2 motivate big switch.
> *



*
DAMN BITCH, STAY OFF THE SACK ALREADY!! THIS IS GROWN FOLKS TALK!!!!!*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 9 2009, 05:10 PM~13838550
> *way 2 motivate big switch.
> *


 what it do :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 05:24 PM~13838627
> *
> 
> DAMN BITCH, STAY OFF THE SACK ALREADY!! THIS IS GROWN FOLKS TALK!!!!!
> *


 :0 dammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm what the fuck????????


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 9 2009, 06:02 PM~13838525
> *:biggrin: im sure :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


WILL SEE :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 9 2009, 02:39 PM~13835219
> *MIDWEST RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


*


X2*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 10 2009, 12:02 AM~13838525
> *:biggrin: im sure :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome+May 8 2009, 04:51 AM~13822284-->
> 
> 
> 
> That's all I got is clean shit!!!! I don't got junk! You got me mistaken for your shit
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So is that 63 yours??????????????keep it real now. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-wantsome_@May 8 2009, 04:54 AM~13822328
> *I'll tell you what I'll bring my pink slip and you bring the deed to your house </span>and<span style=\'color:blue\'> 80k....and we will hop for that!!! :0    :biggrin:
> *


I knew you wanted to live out here in the midwest.And 80k bro come on. :uh: Hope you make it down with that 63 i'd love to see it hopp 20 inches if that.


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 9 2009, 10:15 PM~13840622
> *So is that 63 yours??????????????keep it real now. :biggrin:
> I knew you wanted to live out here in the midwest.And 80k bro come on. :uh: Hope you make it down with that 63 i'd love to see it hopp 20 inches if that.
> *


Yeah that's my 63!!!Come down to the west and I'll show you all my toys :biggrin: I would never want to live in the Midwest ...You will see what it does...it might just be a chipper  So like I said bring the deed and 80k if you got it :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 9 2009, 07:53 PM~13839547
> *WILL SEE :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Yea you right! You go see. trust me. you go see!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wantsome

:wave: switch


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 9 2009, 10:12 PM~13840603
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :0 What's so funny?? You no you can't fuck wit me!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 10 2009, 02:01 PM~13844657
> *What's so funny?? You no you can't fuck wit me!!!!!!
> *


They got big dreams!!!I don't even know why I waste my time...This fool not even on my level


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 10 2009, 02:00 PM~13844654
> *:wave:  switch
> *


 Man des duds are funny!!!!


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 10 2009, 02:09 PM~13844709
> *Man des duds are funny!!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+May 10 2009, 09:00 PM~13844655-->
> 
> 
> 
> What's so funny?? You no you can't fuck wit me!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHMANLA_@May 10 2009, 09:01 PM~13844657
> *What's so funny?? You no you can't fuck wit me!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



Your funny.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 10 2009, 09:05 PM~13844687
> *They got big dreams!!!I don't even know why I waste my time...This fool not even on my level
> *


Why do you waste your time??????????????????Oh yeah you want to see what we're doing out here. :0 Why did you even come in this topic you ain't no hopper.Stick to the clean impalas thats what your good at.  DREAM TEAM RUNNING THIS HOPP THANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Here and there and everywhere. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2009, 02:57 PM~13844977
> *Why do you waste your time??????????????????Oh yeah you want to see what we're doing out here. :0 Why did you even come in this topic you ain't no hopper.Stick to the clean impalas thats what your good at.  DREAM TEAM RUNNING THIS HOPP THANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Here and there and everywhere. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


The only thing you run is your mouth...You keep thinking that I don't hop!!I've built more hoppers then you think!!That's right so when you want a real hopper/show car let me know :biggrin: just make sure your moneys right before you make that call.... :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 10 2009, 10:35 PM~13845175
> *The only thing you run is your mouth...You keep thinking that I don't hop!!I've built more hoppers then you think!!That's right so when you want a real hopper/show car let me know :biggrin: just make sure your moneys right before you make that call.... :0  :0  :0
> *


We build are own bro i wouldn't pay anyone to build shit for me.  And i run my mouth?Me and rollin put this together you just came in here a couple of pages ago. :0 :biggrin: If you do come your coming because of me. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13845428
> *We build are own bro i wouldn't pay anyone to build shit for me.  And i run my mouth?Me and rollin put this together you just came in here a couple of pages ago. :0  :biggrin: If you do come your coming because of me. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DAMN, THAT WAS SOME FUNNY SHIT RIGHT THERE COMPA :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 05:24 PM~13838627
> *
> 
> DAMN BITCH, STAY OFF THE SACK ALREADY!! THIS IS GROWN FOLKS TALK!!!!!
> *


 :uh: jeeeeez! :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2009, 02:57 PM~13844977
> *Why do you waste your time??????????????????Oh yeah you want to see what we're doing out here. :0 Why did you even come in this topic you ain't no hopper.Stick to the clean impalas thats what your good at.  DREAM TEAM RUNNING THIS HOPP THANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Here and there and everywhere. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 dont no hoo told you that?? dream team dont run shit!!! out here.... :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2009, 02:54 PM~13844965
> *roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Your funny.
> *


 :0 well be funny and pull that lincon up and ill show you funny :nicoderm: :yes: :yes: :rant: :h5:


----------



## wantsome

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2009, 04:21 PM~13845428
> *We build are own bro i wouldn't pay anyone to build shit for me.  And i run my mouth?Me and rollin put this together you just came in here a couple of pages ago. :0  :biggrin: If you do come your coming because of me. :biggrin:
> *


Who's we??? Are you talking about the dream team???? If so then why do your dream team members come calling and how to put shit together :0 I'm going cause I got money,cars,and going to break the Midwest off not cause of you :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!+Apr 27 2009, 10:44 PM~13711889-->
> 
> 
> 
> :loco: I've traveled 4 years how about you do you even have a car? doubt it and why do all you dudes think we need to go down to your level man some of us don't want to hit only 40 inches so if you dudes got to say shit about weight or inches you need to get some I ain't said much cuz i got homies in the mid but damn stop cryin make your car higher or lose its real simple
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@May 10 2009, 02:57 PM~13844977
> *Why do you waste your time??????????????????Oh yeah you want to see what we're doing out here. :0 Why did you even come in this topic you ain't no hopper.Stick to the clean impalas thats what your good at.  DREAM TEAM RUNNING THIS HOPP THANG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Here and there and everywhere. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HOMIE ON THE REAL YOU MAKE THE REAL DREAM TEAM LOOK BAD


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

HERES YOUR 65 in yea right :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:0


----------



## BIG I FROM AZ




----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 11 2009, 12:08 AM~13849170
> *WEST COOOOAST!</span>*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 11 2009, 07:08 AM~13849170
> *
> 
> undefined
> 
> 
> HERES YOUR 60'
> 
> *


Wheres the second pump in the dash.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 11 2009, 06:11 AM~13848892
> *HOMIE ON THE REAL YOU MAKE THE REAL DREAM TEAM LOOK BAD
> *


?why because i said we runnin it?get alife bro you make the allstars look bad. :uh:Oh wait you aren't on the allstars you just cheer for them. :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 11 2009, 05:59 AM~13848829
> *Who's we??? Are you talking about the dream team???? If so then why do your dream team members come calling and how to put shit together  :0 I'm going cause I got money,cars,and going to break the Midwest off not cause of you  :biggrin:
> *


No we is me and my bro that build are shit out here.  And i really don't see anyone calling you for help.tell yourself whatever you have too to get here but the fact is your all coming because of me.  see ya there bring all that money with you so you can buy the drinks.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2009, 08:30 AM~13850634
> *Wheres the second pump in the dash.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


no its in your trunk !!! :0 dont need 2 it works good wit 1... you dont no shitt about that wood you?????????????? :dunno: :worship: :worship: :nono: :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

my dick is bigger and i can pee further.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 11 2009, 12:04 PM~13852576
> *my dick is bigger and i can pee further.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2009, 08:31 AM~13850646
> *?why because i said we runnin it?get alife bro you make the allstars look bad. :uh:Oh wait you aren't on the allstars you just cheer for them. :0  :0  :0
> *


NO BITCH I GOT A CAR AND NO SHIT BUCKET LIKE YOUR PUNK ASS MATTER FACT LETS HOPP NOW FUCK IT ILL GO HALFWAY TO YOUR PUNK ASS TO BRAKE YOU OFF WITH A CLEAN ASS HOPPER FUCK WAITING TILL JUNE LETS DO THIS NOW SINCE I AINT GOT NO CAR FUCKING CRYBABY


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 11 2009, 12:04 PM~13852576
> *my dick is bigger and i can pee further.
> *


 :0 well you no what thay. say ones you go????????????? well you no the rest :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 11 2009, 12:25 PM~13852773
> *NO BITCH I GOT A CAR AND NO SHIT BUCKET LIKE YOUR PUNK ASS MATTER FACT LETS HOPP NOW FUCK IT ILL GO HALFWAY TO YOUR PUNK ASS TO BRAKE YOU OFF WITH A CLEAN ASS HOPPER FUCK WAITING TILL JUNE LETS DO THIS NOW SINCE I AINT GOT NO CAR FUCKING CRYBABY
> *


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 11 2009, 12:25 PM~13852773
> *NO BITCH I GOT A CAR AND NO SHIT BUCKET LIKE YOUR PUNK ASS MATTER FACT LETS HOPP NOW FUCK IT ILL GO HALFWAY TO YOUR PUNK ASS TO BRAKE YOU OFF WITH A CLEAN ASS HOPPER FUCK WAITING TILL JUNE LETS DO THIS NOW SINCE I AINT GOT NO CAR FUCKING CRYBABY
> *



leave the weight at home


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 11 2009, 02:08 AM~13849170
> *HERES YOUR 65 in yea right :0
> 
> *


 :0 dat bitch tappin jesus in the chin.....im just sayin numsayin :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2009, 12:48 PM~13852988
> *:0 dat bitch tappin jesus in the chin.....im just sayin numsayin :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CALIRIDEROG

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 11 2009, 12:36 PM~13852885
> *leave the weight at home
> *


so your saying your car has no weight what so ever???


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by LUXAMINO_@May 11 2009, 01:12 PM~13853240
> *so your saying your car has no weight what so ever???
> *



 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 11 2009, 12:48 PM~13852988
> *:0 dat bitch tappin jesus in the chin.....im just sayin numsayin :0
> *


wate! nawt my chin ryte? i's just chillin, myndin my own biznis.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 11 2009, 06:49 PM~13852413
> *no its in your trunk !!! :0  dont need 2 it works good wit 1... you dont no shitt about that wood you?????????????? :dunno:  :worship:  :worship:  :nono:  :nono:  :nicoderm:
> *


Come on bro no single hits like that on the first lick.Wheres the second?????????????????????????We know how you all cheat your singles are doubles and your doubles are triples. :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: looks good for a double though. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 11 2009, 07:25 PM~13852773
> *NO BITCH I GOT A CAR AND NO SHIT BUCKET LIKE YOUR PUNK ASS MATTER FACT LETS HOPP NOW FUCK IT ILL GO HALFWAY TO YOUR PUNK ASS TO BRAKE YOU OFF WITH A CLEAN ASS HOPPER FUCK WAITING TILL JUNE LETS DO THIS NOW SINCE I AINT GOT NO CAR FUCKING CRYBABY
> *


???????????????Why you hate so much bro?Always posting about me?????????I didn't say you have no car?????????You need to chill and read allittle better.You said i make the team look bad?Well they wouldn't have let me in if we did.  We hold it down out here have for years.Everyone out here knows that.Thats why we are in.And no i ain't wasting time going no where bring what you got to tulsa if you want me. :biggrin:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2009, 04:10 PM~13854996
> *???????????????Why you hate so much bro?Always posting about me?????????I didn't say you have no car?????????You need to chill and read allittle better.You said i make the team look bad?Well they wouldn't have let me in if we did.  We hold it down out here have for years.Everyone out here knows that.Thats why we are in.And no i ain't wasting time going no where bring what you got to tulsa if you want me. :biggrin:
> *



QUOTED FOR TRUTH


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2009, 04:05 PM~13854950
> *Come on bro no single hits like that on the first lick.Wheres the second?????????????????????????We know how you all cheat your singles are doubles and your doubles are triples. :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks good for a double though. :biggrin:
> *




i dont know youd be suprised how a piston and 850 pounds of lead might change things :cheesy:


----------



## ROBLEDO

What dont you mid wes fools cry about?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13855611
> *i dont know youd be suprised how a piston and 850 pounds of lead might change things  :cheesy:
> *


Now here we go agin wit this dud!!! Do you wana hop be cuzz you keep saying shit. Let me no you can get broke of 2 home boy


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2009, 03:05 PM~13854950
> *Come on bro no single hits like that on the first lick.Wheres the second?????????????????????????We know how you all cheat your singles are doubles and your doubles are triples. :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks good for a double though. :biggrin:
> *


....Oh, oh.....here it comes.....


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 11 2009, 12:08 AM~13849170
> *HERES YOUR 65 in yea right :0
> 
> *


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 11 2009, 07:18 PM~13855637
> *What dont you mid wes fools cry about?
> *


due who the fuck is crying why does the west say the mid west is a bunch of crybabies , the only one s crying is yall because we called you out on your piles/ cars , wanna tissue to dry up them :tears: it's alright west let it all out :biggrin: 
Mid -West for life homie


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2009, 05:05 PM~13854950
> *Come on bro no single hits like that on the first lick.Wheres the second?????????????????????????We know how you all cheat your singles are doubles and your doubles are triples. :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: looks good for a double though. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: -Yeah, keep telling yourself that!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by wantsome_@May 10 2009, 11:59 PM~13848829
> *Who's we??? Are you talking about the dream team???? If so then why do your dream team members come calling and how to put shit together  :0 I'm going cause I got money,cars,and going to break the Midwest off not cause of you  :biggrin:
> *


let them know homie!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13855611
> *i dont know youd be suprised how a piston and 850 pounds of lead might change things  :cheesy:
> *


 WHAT'S UP. CULB HOPPER CAN I GET THAT HOP?????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

L O L!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 10 2009, 10:11 PM~13848892
> *HOMIE ON THE REAL YOU MAKE THE REAL DREAM TEAM LOOK BAD
> *


 :yessad: :yessad: :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 12 2009, 09:34 AM~13862190
> *WHAT'S UP. CULB HOPPER CAN I GET THAT HOP?????????
> *



cmon now homie thats not the story your not even warm i got the real story about what really happened and i got the pm's to prove it  get your facts straight once you do you might be a little embarrased about the maturity of some ppl in the club they know who they are.if i wanted to expose it i would of done it already so fall back and be cool before i start lifting up skirts  i know more that you think...


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 12 2009, 10:05 AM~13862478
> *cmon now homie thats not the story your not even warm i got the real story about what really happened and i got the pm's to prove it    get your facts straight once you do you might be a little embarrased about the maturity of some ppl in the club they know who they are.if i wanted to expose it i would of done it already so fall back and be cool before i start lifting up skirts   i know more that you think...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 11 2009, 04:10 PM~13854996
> *???????????????Why you hate so much bro?Always posting about me?????????I didn't say you have no car?????????You need to chill and read allittle better.You said i make the team look bad?Well they wouldn't have let me in if we did.  We hold it down out here have for years.Everyone out here knows that.Thats why we are in.And no i ain't wasting time going no where bring what you got to tulsa if you want me. :biggrin:
> *


JUST LIKE I SAID ALL TALK STATE TO STATE IS ALL FAKE!! BUT HOW WOULD IT BE WASTING UR TIME YOU GOT CALLED OUT YOU SAID U A REAL RIDER BUT YOU JUST BACKED DOWN TULSA AAINT EVEN UR CARCLUBS THING SO NO EXCUSEE AND IT AINT HATE, I AINT PLAYING ILL GO BRAKE YOU OFF FOR REAL I DONT NEED NO DAM SHOW.. NEXT TIME YOU TALK SHIT BACK IT UP 24/7 ASK YOUR BOY FROM UR CLUB IN AZ TALKING SHIT AND I WENT A BROKE HIM THE FUCK OFF. YOU WOULD BE NEXT BUT LIKE YOU SAID U DONT WASTE UR TIME DOING THIS RIDER SHIT.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 12 2009, 11:00 AM~13863079
> *JUST LIKE I SAID ALL TALK STATE TO STATE IS ALL FAKE!! BUT HOW WOULD IT BE WASTING UR TIME YOU GOT CALLED OUT YOU SAID U A REAL RIDER BUT YOU JUST BACKED DOWN TULSA AAINT EVEN UR CARCLUBS THING SO NO EXCUSEE AND IT AINT HATE, I AINT PLAYING ILL GO BRAKE YOU OFF FOR REAL I DONT NEED NO DAM SHOW.. NEXT TIME YOU TALK SHIT BACK IT UP 24/7 ASK YOUR BOY FROM UR CLUB IN AZ TALKING SHIT AND I WENT A BROKE HIM THE FUCK OFF. YOU WOULD BE NEXT BUT LIKE YOU SAID U DONT WASTE UR TIME DOING THIS RIDER SHIT.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 12 2009, 12:18 AM~13855637
> *What dont you mid wes fools cry about?
> *


we don't cry about people crying.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 12 2009, 01:09 AM~13856106
> *....Oh, oh.....here it comes.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No crying bro ,I KNOW how you all do.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 12 2009, 02:29 PM~13861083
> *:roflmao: -Yeah, keep telling yourself that!
> *


don't fucking matter double single i'm gonna hopp him and he knows this allready,but remember this when i win i don't wanna hear crying about him being a single. :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 12 2009, 04:34 PM~13862190
> *WHAT'S UP. CULB HOPPER CAN I GET THAT HOP?????????
> *


sounds like some one we both know.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 12 2009, 04:56 PM~13862399
> *:yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 
:twak: :twak: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 12 2009, 05:05 PM~13862478
> *cmon now homie thats not the story your not even warm i got the real story about what really happened and i got the pm's to prove it    get your facts straight once you do you might be a little embarrased about the maturity of some ppl in the club they know who they are.if i wanted to expose it i would of done it already so fall back and be cool before i start lifting up skirts   i know more that you think...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2009, 03:52 PM~13865983
> *don't fucking matter double single i'm gonna hopp him and he knows this allready,but remember this when i win i don't wanna hear crying about him being a single. :0  :0
> *



sure hes a single :scrutinize:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 12 2009, 06:00 PM~13863079
> *JUST LIKE I SAID ALL TALK STATE TO STATE IS ALL FAKE!! BUT HOW WOULD IT BE WASTING UR TIME YOU GOT CALLED OUT YOU SAID U A REAL RIDER BUT YOU JUST BACKED DOWN TULSA AAINT EVEN UR CARCLUBS THING SO NO EXCUSEE AND IT AINT HATE, I AINT PLAYING ILL GO BRAKE YOU OFF FOR REAL I DONT NEED NO DAM SHOW.. NEXT TIME YOU TALK SHIT BACK IT UP 24/7 ASK YOUR BOY FROM UR CLUB IN AZ TALKING SHIT AND I WENT A BROKE HIM THE FUCK OFF. YOU WOULD BE NEXT BUT LIKE YOU SAID U DONT WASTE UR TIME DOING THIS RIDER SHIT.
> *


 :uh: again bro why you always thinking about me?Since way back your always talking shit about me on here then in vegas you told me i didn't win that hopp on rollin and that you were gonna serve me????????????Bro i wouldn't waste my time driving to meet you because i don't care to hopp you i have my eyes on bigger fish.  but if you such a real hopper/rider and you want it sooooooo bbbbbbbaaaaaadddddddd then load up and drive over here with a real car and we can do this anytime.If not then tulsa or when i go out there.  and i don't know what hopp your talking about you beating on of my club brothers.What video was it on??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2009, 04:01 PM~13866115
> *:uh: again bro why you always thinking about me?Since way back your always talking shit about me on here then in vegas you told me i didn't win that hopp on rollin and that you were gonna serve me????????????Bro i wouldn't waste my time driving to meet you because i don't care to hopp you i have my eyes on bigger fish.  but if you such a real hopper/rider and you want it sooooooo  bbbbbbbaaaaaadddddddd  then load up and drive over here with a real car and we can do this anytime.If not then tulsa or when i go out there.  and i don't know what hopp your talking about you beating on of my club brothers.What video was it on??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


JUST LIKE I TOUGHT... AND AGAIN I DONT THINK OF YOU YOUVE JUST BEEN A CHEERLEADER ON VIDEO


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 12 2009, 11:25 PM~13866450
> *JUST LIKE I TOUGHT... AND AGAIN I DONT THINK OF YOU YOUVE JUST BEEN A CHEERLEADER ON VIDEO
> *


No like i thought i knew you wouldn't come out here.If i wanted to hopp you i would go out there.  and i've always hopped a car on tape that ain't no cheerleading,it's what your doing in this topic when you aren't even coming. :0 :0


I think thats checkmate. :biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC

*The pre picnic party is at st. augustine from 10-2a.m. address 1720 E Apache St
Tulsa, OK 74110*


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2009, 04:01 PM~13866115
> *:uh: again bro why you always thinking about me?Since way back your always talking shit about me on here then in vegas you told me i didn't win that hopp on rollin and that you were gonna serve me????????????Bro i wouldn't waste my time driving to meet you because i don't care to hopp you i have my eyes on bigger fish.  but if you such a real hopper/rider and you want it sooooooo  bbbbbbbaaaaaadddddddd  then load up and drive over here with a real car and we can do this anytime.If not then tulsa or when i go out there.  and i don't know what hopp your talking about you beating on of my club brothers.What video was it on??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


VOL. #1 -WHEN RIDERZ RIDE- CLIP #3


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 12 2009, 05:10 PM~13866911
> *The pre picnic party is at st. augustine from 10-2a.m. address 1720 E Apache St
> Tulsa, OK 74110
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 12 2009, 03:59 PM~13866087
> *sure hes a single  :scrutinize:
> *


Look homie I am a real single pump!!! Its calld power somthing you don't no shit about!!! Culb hopper see you in tulsa !!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 12 2009, 05:35 PM~13867120
> *Look homie I am a real single pump!!! Its calld power somthing you don't no shit about!!! Culb hopper see you in tulsa !!!!!!!
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 12 2009, 04:51 PM~13866731
> *No like i thought i knew you wouldn't come out here.If i wanted to hopp you i would go out there.  and i've always hopped a car on tape that ain't no cheerleading,it's what your doing in this topic when you aren't even coming. :0  :0
> I think thats checkmate. :biggrin:
> *


OK YOU WIN NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT U STILL A CHEERLEADER AINT EVEN UR CAR!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 12 2009, 05:15 PM~13866960
> *VOL. #1  -WHEN RIDERZ RIDE- CLIP #3
> *


NOW THATS A CHECKMATE!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Pinky Bitches

this might turn out to be pretty good :biggrin:


----------



## lilrobb

o boy its gonna be crackin off all up in tulsa :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by lilrobb_@May 12 2009, 07:18 PM~13868177
> *o boy its gonna be crackin off all up in tulsa  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## PERRO62

DAMMM, THERE IS NO POINT TO CONT. ARGUING THIS SHIT. DOES THE MIDWEST HAVE NICE RIDES? YES. DOES THE MIDWEST HAVE SHIT THAT SWINGS? YES. BUT YOU FOOLS GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT THIS LOWRIDING SHIT IS OUR LIFESTYLE IN THE WEST COAST. ITS NOT A HOBBY AND ITS NOT JUST A FEW OF US. ITS WHAT WE'VE ALWAYS BEEN INTO SINCE WE WERE YOUNGSTERS. WE SET THE TRENDS THAT EVERYONE ELES FOLLOWS. I'VE SEEN SOME BAD SHIT FROM OTHER STATES, BUT THE WEST COAST WILL ALWAYS BE RIDE HARDER THAN ANYONE ELSE.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 12 2009, 07:16 PM~13867593
> *NOW THATS A CHECKMATE!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


Double against a single...oooo checkmate

Wheres the video from the nite before????? :angry: 
































Just fuckin with ya chip freezie :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 10:45 PM~13870461
> *Double against a single...oooo checkmate
> 
> Wheres the video from the nite before?????  :angry:
> Just fuckin with ya chip freezie :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: IT WAS SINGLE AT THE TIME


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 12 2009, 10:44 PM~13870448
> *DAMMM, THERE IS NO POINT TO CONT. ARGUING THIS SHIT.  DOES THE MIDWEST HAVE NICE RIDES? YES.  DOES THE MIDWEST HAVE SHIT THAT SWINGS?  YES.  BUT YOU FOOLS GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT THIS LOWRIDING SHIT IS OUR LIFESTYLE IN THE WEST COAST.  ITS NOT A HOBBY AND ITS NOT JUST A FEW OF US.  ITS WHAT WE'VE ALWAYS BEEN INTO SINCE WE WERE  YOUNGSTERS.  WE SET THE TRENDS THAT EVERYONE ELES FOLLOWS.  I'VE SEEN SOME BAD SHIT FROM OTHER STATES, BUT THE WEST COAST WILL ALWAYS BE RIDE HARDER THAN ANYONE ELSE.
> *


i dont care how old you are! lowriding is and has always been in my heart and soul. you cant say someone had it first because it just doesnt matter. are you sayin, if youre not from the west, the true feeling will never exist? if that is what youre sayin then you dont even have enough intelligence to voice an opinion. noone can define "love"! it can strike anyone in the same way on first sight....besides, this is just talking shit for the fun and sport of it! in my opinion, everyone one this "lay it low" shit is a lowrider! no matter if you own one or not! youre here because of the love for lowriding. plain and simple.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 12 2009, 10:45 PM~13870461
> *Double against a single...oooo checkmate
> 
> Wheres the video from the nite before?????  :angry:
> Just fuckin with ya chip freezie :biggrin:
> *


THat too will be up soon ma' brotha!


----------



## Southside01

GOOD MORNING :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 12 2009, 11:18 PM~13870718
> *i dont care how old you are! lowriding is and has always been in my heart and soul. you cant say someone had it first because it just doesnt matter. are you sayin, if youre not from the west, the true feeling will never exist? if that is what youre sayin then you dont even have enough intelligence to voice an opinion. noone can define "love"! it can strike anyone in the same way on first sight....besides, this is just talking shit for the fun and sport of it! in my opinion, everyone one this "lay it low" shit is a lowrider! no matter if you own one or not! youre here because of the love for lowriding. plain and simple.
> *


 :roflmao: DO YOU ALWAYS POP OFF LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.. I'M NOT CLOWNIN ON YOUR LOVE OF LOWRIDING. IF YOU SHARE THE SAME LOVE AS I DO FOR IT, I THINKS THAT'S FIRME. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 13 2009, 05:44 AM~13870448
> *DAMMM, THERE IS NO POINT TO CONT. ARGUING THIS SHIT.  DOES THE MIDWEST HAVE NICE RIDES? YES.  DOES THE MIDWEST HAVE SHIT THAT SWINGS?  YES.   BUT YOU FOOLS GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT THIS LOWRIDING SHIT IS OUR LIFESTYLE IN THE WEST COAST.  ITS NOT A HOBBY AND ITS NOT JUST A FEW OF US.  ITS WHAT WE'VE ALWAYS BEEN INTO SINCE WE WERE  YOUNGSTERS.  WE SET THE TRENDS THAT EVERYONE ELES FOLLOWS.  I'VE SEEN SOME BAD SHIT FROM OTHER STATES, BUT THE WEST COAST WILL ALWAYS BE RIDE HARDER THAN ANYONE ELSE.
> *


look bro no one is talking shit agianst the west lowriding is way bigger out there for sure and some of the badest rides come from there.but i have also seen junk from there,just like out here.there are builders out here that are just as bad as any out there.this is about hopping for fun to get the game going bigger out here for us.i can't speak for anyone else but i'm looking forward to going up agianst the best in the game win or lose i'm gonna have fun.and hopefully we can keep it going,like after this we want to go out there to hopp.But don't get it twisted it's all in fun for me.i laugh at these dudes getting all pissed off thats not what this is about. :biggrin: You coming down bro?it's gonna be a fun day.

also east to west it's the same all over we run it. :biggrin: 








:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 13 2009, 01:13 AM~13867567
> *OK YOU WIN NOTHING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  BUT U STILL A CHEERLEADER AINT EVEN UR CAR!!!!!
> *


Just as much as you are.And the 82 is my car the 91 is my bros and we built all the rest we hopp.On the real come on down to tulsa it's gonna be a bad ass show.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 13 2009, 01:16 AM~13867593
> *NOW THATS A CHECKMATE!!!!!!!!!  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


are you talking about the elco agianst big perm?because it looks like the elco stuck so perm won right?


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2009, 12:54 PM~13874762
> *are you talking about the elco agianst big perm?because it looks like the elco stuck so perm won right?
> *



STUCK = DISQUALIFIED  :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 13 2009, 10:34 AM~13873568
> *:roflmao: DO YOU ALWAYS POP OFF LIKE A LITTLE BITCH.. I'M NOT CLOWNIN ON YOUR LOVE OF LOWRIDING.  IF YOU SHARE THE SAME LOVE AS I DO FOR IT, I THINKS THAT'S FIRME. :thumbsup:
> *


munkee c munkee doo.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 12 2009, 11:44 PM~13870448
> *  BUT YOU FOOLS GOT TO UNDERSTAND THAT THIS LOWRIDING SHIT IS OUR LIFESTYLE IN THE WEST COAST.  ITS NOT A HOBBY AND ITS NOT JUST A FEW OF US.  ITS WHAT WE'VE ALWAYS BEEN INTO SINCE WE WERE  YOUNGSTERS.  WE SET THE TRENDS THAT EVERYONE ELES FOLLOWS. *


so the escalade on 24's in your driveway that tows your toys,what does that mean? 

You got to hand it to the midwest for doing something that not everyone else is doing. you dont set trends, you just do what you've always seen done. I live in a town full of muscle cars and 4x4s, yet all I've ever built is lowriders, and its all I'll ever build. I think that deserves alot more respect than building what everyone else around you builds. on top of the fact that it cost alot more for us to build ours. chrome is cheaper to send off to cali to get done.so we are still paying more either way, on top of the fact that we make alot less money on average. we can't just roll down the block, spend a weeks paycheck and have a trendsetting lowrider.

I dont hate the west coast, thats where my family is from. but you guys cant even get along with each other,so its obvious whos out to prove there better when it comes to going against an entire different region


----------



## big fish

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

Anyone in or near Detroit Mi... I have a 3 car wedge headed to tulsa ok for the show... anyone need transport, bring it to me or meet you on the way.... hit me up on pm if interested...as of now I have 3 spots open...taking reservations now! thanks


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@May 13 2009, 08:00 PM~13879204
> *Anyone in or near Detroit Mi... I have a 3 car wedge headed to tulsa ok for the show... anyone need transport, bring it to me or meet you on the way.... hit me up on pm if interested...as of now I have 3 spots open...taking reservations now!  thanks
> *



:yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 13 2009, 07:41 PM~13878985
> *so the escalade on 24's in your driveway that tows your toys,what does that mean?
> 
> You got to hand it to the midwest for doing something that not everyone else is doing. you dont set trends, you just do what you've always seen done. I live in a town full of muscle cars and 4x4s, yet all I've ever built is lowriders, and its all I'll ever build. I think that deserves alot more respect than building what everyone else around you builds. on top of the fact that it cost alot more for us to build ours. chrome is cheaper to send off to cali to get done.so we are still paying more either way, on top of the fact that we make alot less money on average. we can't just roll down the block, spend a weeks paycheck and have a trendsetting lowrider.
> 
> I dont hate the west coast, thats where my family is from. but you guys cant even get along with each other,so its obvious whos out to prove there better when it comes to going against an entire different region
> *





been there done that


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

BY THE WAY.....


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@May 13 2009, 09:41 PM~13878985
> *so the escalade on 26's in your driveway that tows your toys,what does that mean?
> 
> You got to hand it to the midwest for doing something that not everyone else is doing. you dont set trends, you just do what you've always seen done. I live in a town full of muscle cars and 4x4s, yet all I've ever built is lowriders, and its all I'll ever build. I think that deserves alot more respect than building what everyone else around you builds. on top of the fact that it cost alot more for us to build ours. chrome is cheaper to send off to cali to get done.so we are still paying more either way, on top of the fact that we make alot less money on average. we can't just roll down the block, spend a weeks paycheck and have a trendsetting lowrider.
> 
> I dont hate the west coast, thats where my family is from. but you guys cant even get along with each other,so its obvious whos out to prove there better when it comes to going against an entire different region
> *


been there still here


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2009, 09:45 PM~13880654
> *been there still here
> *



:0 what up slim


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 13 2009, 11:46 PM~13880674
> *:0  what up slim
> *


chillin......just stackin this cash so maybe i can build me sumthin to swang


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2009, 12:52 PM~13874743
> *Just as much as you are.And the 82 is my car the 91 is my bros and we built all the rest we hopp.On the real come on down to tulsa it's gonna be a bad ass show.
> *


now see was that that hard to do just ask nicely!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2009, 12:43 PM~13874664
> *look bro no one is talking shit agianst the west lowriding is way bigger out there for sure and some of the badest rides come from there.but i have also seen junk from there,just like out here.there are builders out here that are just as bad as any out there.this is about hopping for fun to get the game going bigger out here for us.i can't speak for anyone else but i'm looking forward to going up agianst the best in the game win or lose i'm gonna have fun.and hopefully we can keep it going,like after this we want to go out there to hopp.But don't get it twisted it's all in fun for me.i laugh at these dudes getting all pissed off thats not what this is about. :biggrin: You coming down bro?it's gonna be a fun day.
> 
> also east to west it's the same all over we run it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ok now that some real shit right there!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2009, 12:54 PM~13874762
> *are you talking about the elco agianst big perm?because it looks like the elco stuck so perm won right?
> *


ya i lost i keep getting stuck my boy, (instead of putting the chains down he went up) so i took that loss but your boy in kingman az got the shit handed to him but he took it like a rider!!!! and of course i did brake perm off bad on big fish 26 not stuck my shit dont get stuck no more thats just boo boo


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by big fish_@May 13 2009, 07:57 PM~13879171
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE
> *


whut up big pescado


----------



## Eazy

I just can't wait to be amongst the whole shit and kicc it wit fam, best thang popping for this summer coming up...


----------



## big_koolaid

sup angel


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 13 2009, 09:53 PM~13880760
> *chillin......just stackin this cash so maybe i can build me sumthin to swang
> *



:thumbsup: now thats what im sayin


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big fish_@May 14 2009, 02:57 AM~13879171
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: cool so will rollin ,so you see everyone we'll be coming out on 2 dvd's this is the show of the summer in the midwest for sure if your not there then you ain't really doing it out here.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@May 14 2009, 05:33 AM~13881261
> *ok now that some real shit right there!!! :thumbsup:
> *


See was that that hard agreeing with me. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

also........










:biggrin:


----------



## ICEBLOCC

*numsayin?*


----------



## big fish

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE LAST YEAR IS ON VOL 26 A DAY WITH BIG FISH WWW.BIGFISHPRODUCTIONS1.COM 323-479-2387


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 13 2009, 02:43 PM~13874664
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Nice pic.....i havnt seen that one in a long time! :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 13 2009, 12:15 AM~13866960
> *VOL. #1  -WHEN RIDERZ RIDE- CLIP #3
> *


Damn switch i just saw the end of this. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 You took a lose and dude was laughing at you. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull

were trying to book hotels wheres everyone staying


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

:420: :420: :420:

TEAM BLOW ME" FRANK'CUSTOM HYDRO'S THE WILD WILD WEST BABY :guns: :guns: :guns:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@May 15 2009, 06:39 AM~13893212
> *were trying to book hotels wheres everyone staying
> *


We did the red roof inn last year.i think we're gonna do it agian when i get the info i'll post it up.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by EL GALLO *****_@May 15 2009, 08:45 PM~13897984
> *:420:  :420:  :420:
> 
> TEAM BLOW ME" FRANK'CUSTOM HYDRO'S THE WILD WILD WEST BABY  :guns:  :guns:  :guns:
> *


You guys coming down?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 15 2009, 04:55 AM~13892244
> *Damn switch i just saw the end of this. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 You took a lose and dude was laughing at you. :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I'm laughing too :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 15 2009, 08:39 PM~13901489
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I'm laughing too :biggrin:
> *


 Yea I bet you are!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 16 2009, 06:31 AM~13902874
> *Yea I bet you are!!!!!!!!!!
> *


ha ha come on homie that was funny,is that coming out on rollin or big fish? :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 14 2009, 03:51 PM~13888066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numsayin?
> *


little short


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 16 2009, 11:43 AM~13905585
> *ha ha come on homie that was funny,is that coming out on Rol=l'n or big fish? :biggrin:
> *


*Man You already Know!! Wait to see it fully! It was Good Times All in fun!*


----------



## DIPN714

switch man we need 2 talk!!!! BIG AL SAID IT;CALL ME


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 16 2009, 01:55 PM~13906337
> *little short
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 9 2009, 04:24 PM~13838627
> *
> 
> DAMN BITCH, STAY OFF THE SACK ALREADY!! THIS IS GROWN FOLKS TALK!!!!!
> *




U GET THE BIG SCOTTY AWARD.. U AINT BEEN NUTTIN BUT A HATER GLAD YOU LEFT THE N.W. TO GO TP FUCKING PENNESLVANIA WITH YOUR PARENTS...


NOBODY WANTS YOUR LOUD MOUTH.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

GOOD TO SEE EVERYONE GETTIN TOGETHER, THAT EVENT GUNNA BE LIKE THE FUCKIN SUPER SHOW.. IF I AM SWANGIN ON NUTS .. FUCKIT ..THAT SHIT IS TIGHT.


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 16 2009, 05:13 PM~13907412
> *Man You already Know!! Wait to see it fully! It was Good Times All in fun!
> *


You know where that came from potna! Thanks again for the JUMP... MA' BROTHA! :biggrin: :biggrin: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> Damn switch i just saw the end of this. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 You took a lose and dude was laughing at you. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/url]fabian whos laughing on this one,this is what happened when i fixed the ball joint.later that night!  http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...nt=MOV00770.flv


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

:0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> Damn switch i just saw the end of this. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 You took a lose and dude was laughing at you. :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:
> [/url]fabian whos laughing on this one,this is what happened when i fixed the ball joint.later that night!  http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...nt=MOV00770.flv
> 
> 
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: "Thats all i wanted!" haha, got his revenge. Wish i was there!
Click to expand...


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 16 2009, 10:09 PM~13909408
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: "Thats all i wanted!"  haha, got his revenge. Wish i was there!
> *


 :0 he no he had that coming :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 16 2009, 05:32 PM~13907542
> *switch man we need 2 talk!!!!  BIG  AL  SAID IT;CALL ME
> *


 out of town hit you win i get back.............


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 16 2009, 11:43 AM~13905585
> *ha ha come on homie that was funny,is that coming out on rollin or big fish? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: yea its go be funny win i get you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 14 2009, 09:55 PM~13892244
> *Damn switch i just saw the end of this. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0 You took a lose and dude was laughing at you. :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


that fool got lucky with that ragady piece of shit if the ball joint did break swich would of beat him


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13907857
> *U GET THE BIG SCOTTY AWARD.. U AINT BEEN NUTTIN BUT A HATER GLAD YOU LEFT THE N.W. TO GO TP FUCKING PENNESLVANIA WITH YOUR PARENTS...
> NOBODY WANTS YOUR LOUD MOUTH.
> *


*

KICK ROCKS ******, THIS TOPIC IF FOR GROWN MEN NOT LITTLE BITCHES LIKE YOU!! AND WHO THE FUCK SAID I WENT TO PENNSYLVANIA? DAMN, YOUR A FUCKEN RETARDED ASS MORON WHO DON'T KNOW SHIT!!!!!*


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 08:32 PM~13907857
> *U GET THE BIG SCOTTY AWARD.. U AINT BEEN NUTTIN BUT A HATER GLAD YOU LEFT THE N.W. TO GO TP FUCKING PENNESLVANIA WITH YOUR PARENTS...
> NOBODY WANTS YOUR LOUD MOUTH.
> *



:0 :0 :0


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by BACKBUMPER85_@May 17 2009, 08:36 AM~13910745
> *
> 
> KICK ROCKS ******, THIS TOPIC IF FOR GROWN MEN NOT LITTLE BITCHES LIKE YOU!! AND WHO THE FUCK SAID I WENT TO PENNSYLVANIA? DAMN, YOUR A FUCKEN RETARDED ASS MORON WHO DON'T KNOW SHIT!!!!!
> *




BEN ARE YOU GOING TO TULSA WITH YOUR RIDE.


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@May 17 2009, 07:42 AM~13910935
> *BEN ARE YOU GOING TO TULSA WITH YOUR RIDE.
> *



*THINKING BOUT IT!!!!!! WHY? ARE YOU???*


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

BEN U ARE A GIANT JOKE.........................................................................................


----------



## MAKIN MONEY

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 10:09 AM~13911661
> *BEN U ARE A GIANT JOKE.........................................................................................
> *


x2


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

YOU ARE GETTIN REVEALED........... FUCK YOU TALK ALOT OF BULLSHIT. GET OUT UNDER YOUR MOM. SOMEONE SAVE THIS GUY...



WHO CLAIMS HIM- YOU ARE A DISGRACE 2 THE GAME.

POST WHAT YOU GOT -NOT YOUR MINI TRUCK,DILDO


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 10:16 AM~13911696
> *YOU ARE GETTIN REVEALED........... FUCK YOU TALK ALOT OF BULLSHIT. GET OUT UNDER YOUR MOM. SOMEONE SAVE THIS GUY...
> WHO CLAIMS HIM- YOU ARE A DISGRACE 2 THE GAME.
> 
> POST WHAT YOU GOT -NOT YOUR MINI TRUCK,DILDO
> *



RYAN, QUIT YOUR FUCKEN WHINING YOU LITTLE BITCH JUST BECAUSE I CLOWNED YOUR ****** ASS IN THE BIGTIME TOPIC!!!!! YOU ACTING LIKE YOU GOING TO THIS SHOW!! WHY DO I NEED TO BE SAVED?? YOUR THE ONE THAT GOT PUT ON BLAST NOT ME!!!!!

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 10:09 AM~13911661
> *BEN U ARE A GIANT JOKE.........................................................................................
> *



*YEAH, YOU WANNA STILL TALK SHIT AFTER THE OWNING YOU JUST GOT HUH BITCH!!!!*


----------



## texasgold

video i took last year


----------



## texasgold

another video i took


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by texasgold+May 17 2009, 10:21 AM~13911724-->
> 
> 
> 
> video i took last year
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-texasgold_@May 17 2009, 10:22 AM~13911730
> *another video i took
> 
> 
> *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

NICE TX NICE..


BEN DOVER - KEEP HIDDEN AND DICK RIDEN- 

KEEP TRYIN .... YOUR GETTIN NO WHERE... YOUR MOMMAS WORRIED ABOUT YOU... TAKE YOUR MEDS.. 


STAY IN VA VIRGINA


THIS IS PROS TALK...YOU NOT EVEN MAKIN MINORS

STOP FUCKIN UP THIS THREAD. THE REAL NO WHATS REAL.


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

STRUCK A CORD MR FAIL? I WOULD SAYTHE NW RAN YOU OUT,BUT ITS WORSE YOU WENT WITH MOMMY.

NICE SIGNATURE.. I MUST BE REALLY DOIN SOMTHIN RIGHT!!!

WHAT UP PLAYERZ


----------



## texasgold

fixed


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 17 2009, 10:22 AM~13911730
> *another video i took
> 
> *


:thumbsup: i no who that guy is on the switch!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

west cost in the fuckin house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! who wants it??????????????


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@May 14 2009, 02:51 PM~13888066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> numsayin?
> *


  WE GETTEN BETTER INCHES NOW HOMIE...COLDBLOODED RIDAZ C.C. WEST UP ICEBLOCK HOMIE THE BIG I IN THA HOUSE


----------



## bigboylarry

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...16091618-01.flv


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 10:30 AM~13911774
> *NICE TX NICE..
> BEN DOVER - KEEP HIDDEN AND DICK RIDEN-
> 
> KEEP TRYIN .... YOUR GETTIN NO WHERE... YOUR MOMMAS WORRIED ABOUT YOU... TAKE YOUR MEDS..
> STAY IN VA VIRGINA
> THIS IS PROS TALK...YOU NOT EVEN MAKIN MINORS
> 
> STOP FUCKIN UP THIS THREAD. THE REAL NO WHATS REAL.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

*KEEP TRYING ****!!! YOUR ONLY DIGGING YOURSELF A BIGGER GRAVE!!!*


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by texasgold_@May 17 2009, 10:21 AM~13911724
> *video i took last year
> 
> 
> *


Nice... but whats up wit the baby as$ pit!? Thats why you had to stand so far for the shot huh???


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 17 2009, 12:14 PM~13912315
> *http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...16091618-01.flv
> *


 dam larry fabin didnt hit it like that.................... :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 17 2009, 03:26 PM~13913293
> *dam larry fabin didnt hit it like that.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


neither did larry


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 16 2009, 06:32 PM~13907857
> *U GET THE BIG SCOTTY AWARD.. U AINT BEEN NUTTIN BUT A HATER GLAD YOU LEFT THE N.W. TO GO TP FUCKING PENNESLVANIA WITH YOUR PARENTS...
> NOBODY WANTS YOUR LOUD MOUTH.
> *



im the one in Pennslyvannia dick head :uh:


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 17 2009, 04:31 PM~13913691
> *im the one in Pennslyvannia dick head  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: 

.TODD, PLEASE EXCUSE HIM!! HES A FUCKEN MORON!!!

:biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1

Largest car show in Kentucky Click here!!!!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 17 2009, 03:29 PM~13913311
> *neither did larry
> *


you right i did it like this http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...itmaggie018.flv :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 17 2009, 06:32 PM~13914483
> *you right i did it like this http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...itmaggie018.flv :biggrin:
> *


Smooth whippersnapper! Daily driver to the left?? :biggrin: jk? lol


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 17 2009, 06:37 PM~13914517
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


wuddup switchsta? how many others you know that hop on Z'z??


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 17 2009, 06:32 PM~13914483
> *you right i did it like this http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...itmaggie018.flv :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 I GUSS HE TOLD YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 06:49 PM~13914593
> *wuddup switchsta?  how many others you know that hop on Z'z??
> *


 HUM !!!!! THATS A GOOD ONE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 07:49 PM~13914593
> *wuddup switchsta?  how many others you know that hop on Z'z??
> *


I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR AVATAR HAS A PIC OF THE WHITE LINCOLN BUT UNDER IT SAYS D'S :uh: 
JUST A ?


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 17 2009, 06:53 PM~13914631
> *I DONT UNDERSTAND WHY YOUR AVATAR HAS A PIC OF THE WHITE LINCOLN BUT UNDER IT SAYS D'S  :uh:
> JUST A ?
> *


RYHMED WITH DIAMONDS BROTHA, AND NOT ENOUGH ROOM FOR Z'z TOO.  BUT BES BELIEVE, Z'z ARE MUCH HIGHER TO ME! (thats why theres a pic of one!  )


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 07:59 PM~13914676
> *RYHMED WITH DIAMONDS BROTHA, AND NOT ENOUGH ROOM FOR Z'z TOO.    BUT BES BELIEVE, Z'z ARE MUCH HIGHER TO ME!  (thats why theres a pic of one!   )
> *


OKAY JUST ASKING


----------



## REPENTANCE

I did dat just for you brotha! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 17 2009, 08:49 PM~13914594
> *:0  :0  I GUSS HE TOLD YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 17 2009, 07:05 PM~13914727
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 SLIM WHAT IT DO????? IM IN YOUR TOWN MANNNNNNNNN :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA_@May 17 2009, 07:00 PM~13914690
> *OKAY JUST ASKING
> *


 JD WHAT UP I NEED THEM WHEELS :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 17 2009, 07:20 PM~13914874
> *JD WHAT UP I NEED THEM WHEELS :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Dang..... chill ZwichMan! Let the rest of us catch up mayn! :biggrin:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 17 2009, 09:17 PM~13914849
> *SLIM WHAT IT DO????? IM IN YOUR TOWN MANNNNNNNNN :cheesy:
> *


foreal where u at


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 12:44 PM~13912489
> *Nice... but whats up wit the baby as$ pit!?  Thats why you had to stand so far for the shot huh???
> *


no cuz it was too packed to get a good view so we stoop on top of a dually to watch....


----------



## bigboylarry

http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...17_21_37_48.flv


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2009, 07:50 PM~13915155
> *no cuz it was too packed to get a good view so we stoop on top of a dually to watch....
> *


SO you meant yes lol


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 08:03 PM~13915277
> *SO you meant yes lol
> *


did u want the hop at the college stadium or something..


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2009, 08:04 PM~13915284
> *did u want the hop at the college stadium or something..
> *


Where ever will fit us all is all im thinkin. Most events done on the west coast Are infact done at the college stadiums.  And this one looks like its gonna be pretty big!


----------



## Ganso313

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 17 2009, 10:50 PM~13915156
> *http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...17_21_37_48.flv
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 08:06 PM~13915309
> *Where ever will fit us all is all im thinkin.  Most events done  on the west coast Are infact done at the college stadiums.    And this one looks like its gonna be pretty big!
> *


i think last year they counted over 12,000 heads in the park...its a big park


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 17 2009, 07:35 PM~13915013
> *foreal where u at
> *


 :biggrin: man i was in your town 4 about 45 min im in arkansas :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

61 bckbmbr see you this weekin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

what up switch, yea I'll be there, were ready for that other thang to, mark gonna come to la after louisville.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 17 2009, 08:47 PM~13915836
> *what up switch, yea I'll be there, were ready for that other thang to, mark gonna come to la after louisville.
> *


ok see you there :biggrin:


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 17 2009, 03:31 PM~13913691
> *im the one in Pennslyvannia dick head  :uh:
> *


as long as you **** arent here i dont fucking care....


get lost


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by lone star_@May 17 2009, 08:13 PM~13915402
> *i think last year they counted over 12,000 heads in the park...its a big park
> *


All good homie. Im jus sayin flat out that small pits suck cuz of crowding knocking out views. From them clips, out of 12,000 it looks like only 30 heads could see..


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 17 2009, 09:19 PM~13916183
> *All good homie. Im jus sayin flat out that small pits suck cuz of crowding knocking out views.  From them clips, out of 12,000 it looks like only 30 heads could see..
> *


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 17 2009, 09:03 PM~13916026
> *as long as you  :uh: **** arent here i dont fucking care....
> get lost
> *



*YOU SHOULDN'T BE TALKING ****!!!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 17 2009, 10:26 PM~13913293
> *dam larry fabin didnt hit it like that.................... :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It didn't have weight like it does now. :0 But it looks good man.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 18 2009, 04:03 AM~13916026
> *as long as you **** arent here i dont fucking care....
> get lost
> *


Take this to your portland topic,this is about the west agianst the midwest hoppin shit. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 17 2009, 07:50 PM~13915156
> *http://s289.photobucket.com/albums/ll218/b...17_21_37_48.flv
> *


you should just buy switchman a jet and a guest house.


----------



## luckysautosports#1




----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 18 2009, 04:38 AM~13918089
> *Take this to your portland topic,this is about the west agianst the midwest hoppin shit. :biggrin:
> *


understood .. tell that goatmouth to eat a cock!! only thing he hops is the bus.

switch hold it down big dog. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 19 2009, 12:28 AM~13924697
> *understood .. tell that goatmouth to eat a cock!! only thing he hops is the bus.
> 
> switch hold it down big dog. :biggrin:
> *


thankyou.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 18 2009, 04:02 PM~13923916
> *you should just buy switchman a jet and a guest house.
> *


 :0 you duds are funny :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:0


> _Originally posted by RIDERCHRONICLES_@May 18 2009, 05:28 PM~13924697
> *understood .. tell that goatmouth to eat a cock!! only thing he hops is the bus.
> 
> switch hold it down big dog. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 18 2009, 04:02 PM~13923916
> *you should just buy switchman a jet and a guest house.
> *


 ok ,why you need a lesson or two?  ill set up some kind of how to clinic or something with him, free kool aid stickers if you pass :cheesy:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 18 2009, 10:54 PM~13927529
> *ok ,why you need a lesson or two?  ill set up some kind of how to clinic or something with him, free kool aid stickers if you pass  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 thats was pretty funny :cheesy:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 16 2009, 11:14 PM~13909888
> *out of town hit you win i get back.............
> *



check out that snog its not done;;people upset


----------



## streetrider




----------



## Maverick

gonna be fun


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13931917
> *gonna be fun
> *


x2 :yes:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13926668
> *:0  you duds  are funny :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


thanks :biggrin: so are you guys.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 18 2009, 08:54 PM~13927529
> *ok ,why you need a lesson or two?  ill set up some kind of how to clinic or something with him, free kool aid stickers if you pass  :cheesy:
> *


naw but thanks for the offer. ive figured it out on my own. that sorta thing come natural to me i guess. besides, stickers look trashy and only shows whos nut youre swinging from. sounds like kool aid got you dangling.  all joking aside though, i do truly appreciate the offer.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 19 2009, 08:01 AM~13931917
> *gonna be fun
> *


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 19 2009, 12:43 PM~13934504
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Maverick




----------



## Maverick




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@May 19 2009, 11:54 AM~13934639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: THATS A KEEPER!!! you been holdin out huh? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 19 2009, 03:54 AM~13927529
> *ok ,why you need a lesson or two?  ill set up some kind of how to clinic or something with him, free kool aid stickers if you pass  :cheesy:
> *


so you didn't pass thats why you had to fly him out. :biggrin:


----------



## The Truth




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 19 2009, 01:00 PM~13935501
> *so you didn't pass thats why you had to fly him out. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 guess that means no cool "KOOL-AID" stickers. :nosad: :tears:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 19 2009, 11:18 AM~13934145
> *naw but thanks for the offer. ive figured it out on my own. that sorta thing come natural to me i guess. besides, stickers look trashy and only shows whos nut youre swinging from. sounds like kool aid got you dangling.   all joking aside though,  i do truly appreciate the offer.
> *


 good for you cant wait to see them skills.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 19 2009, 01:00 PM~13935501
> *so you didn't pass thats why you had to fly him out. :biggrin:
> *


yeah just like you did at the last chicago show last year didnt you fly a certain somebody down (MEMBER ????YOU MEMBERRRR :biggrin: )


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry+May 19 2009, 02:50 PM~13936817-->
> 
> 
> 
> good for you cant wait to see them skills.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im hoping too. but cutting it real close. re-doin the whole car and it might not be ready. maybe colorado.
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-bigboylarry_@May 19 2009, 02:55 PM~13936898
> *yeah just like you did at the last chicago show last year didnt you fly a certain somebody down  (MEMBER ????YOU MEMBERRRR :biggrin: )
> *


 :0


----------



## biglewy805

WHATS UP LARRY CARS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE. HITTIN BACK BUMPER!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 19 2009, 09:55 PM~13936898
> *yeah just like you did at the last chicago show last year didnt you fly a certain somebody down  (MEMBER ????YOU MEMBERRRR :biggrin: )
> *


ha ha yeah but he didn't do the work tino did.  it's looking good larry bring it to the stl show on the 30th if you want a hopp.hell bring the lincoln too so midwest swang can get some.hell fly switch out agian.it will be alot of fun. :biggrin:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 19 2009, 04:16 PM~13937189
> *im hoping too. but cutting it real close. re-doin the whole car and it might not be ready. maybe colorado.
> :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: can't wait to see it there!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 19 2009, 05:22 PM~13938648
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: can't wait to see it there!!!
> *


it will be in colorado for sure!!! i was just hoping for tulsa. didnt want all this shit talkin to go to waste. :cheesy:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 19 2009, 06:32 PM~13938750
> *it will be in colorado for sure!!! i was just hoping for tulsa. didnt want all this shit talkin to go to waste. :cheesy:
> *


I know!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 19 2009, 05:32 PM~13938750
> *it will be in colorado for sure!!! i was just hoping for tulsa. didnt want all this shit talkin to go to waste. :cheesy:
> *


 All that's to bad dam I ant go make it to


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 19 2009, 05:36 PM~13938085
> *ha ha yeah but he didn't do the work tino did.  it's looking good larry bring it to the stl show on the 30th if you want a hopp.hell bring the lincoln too so midwest swang can get some.hell fly switch out agian.it will be alot of fun. :biggrin:
> *


I hope you had him work on that one too :0 STL would be a good spot cause im busy and broke :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13941288
> *I hope you had him work on that one too  :0 STL would be a good spot cause im busy and broke  :cheesy:
> *


 We no your broke I told you I got some gas money!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 20 2009, 08:54 AM~13945013
> *We no your broke  I told you I got some gas money!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


These shows came alot sooner than I was hoping I knew it was gonna be cuttin it close with my wedding and all. Also I work for a Ford dealer that is about to close the doors if this shit economy dont bounce back soon. So my situation aint lookin too great :biggrin: Who wants to make a deal I might go to Tulsa with a single pump bumper killin beast and come back with an empty trailer :0 Thanks for the gas money offer switch we will get some hop action in one way or another


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 19 2009, 06:09 PM~13939089
> *All that's to bad dam I ant go make it to
> *


dont worry. this is just the beginning for me. tulsa wont be your only chance.


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 19 2009, 04:36 PM~13938085
> *ha ha yeah but he didn't do the work tino did.  it's looking good larry bring it to the stl show on the 30th if you want a hopp.hell bring the lincoln too so midwest swang can get some.hell fly switch out agian.it will be alot of fun. :biggrin:
> *


shit i dont think he liked it here that much to quiet around here very boring place .


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@May 19 2009, 03:42 PM~13937458
> *WHATS UP LARRY CARS LOOKIN GOOD HOMIE. HITTIN BACK BUMPER!!
> *


yes sir, you switch the pump head out ?


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 19 2009, 08:59 PM~13941288
> *I hope you had him work on that one too  :0 STL would be a good spot cause im busy and broke  :cheesy:
> *


that one works just fine ,just needs a bumper cover now so im off on a search


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 20 2009, 11:30 AM~13946648
> *that one works just fine ,just needs  a bumper cover now so im off on a search
> *


I get them cheap as fuck from a place called certifit there afetermarket but they fit and look good make sure you keep your chrome strips off of the old one cause those little bitches are expensive  I go through a few a year :roflmao:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 20 2009, 11:16 AM~13947122
> *I get them cheap as fuck from a place called certifit there afetermarket but they fit and look good make sure you keep your chrome strips off of the old one cause those little bitches are expensive   I go through a few a year  :roflmao:
> *


we did a little to much gas hoppin i got some new crome strips but the thing i need is thoses left and right black pieces that are on the bottom of the bumper i think there rock guards or some thing i found one off a 95 they want 150 does that sound right ?


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 20 2009, 02:22 PM~13948280
> *we did a little to much gas hoppin i got some new crome strips  but the thing i need  is thoses left and right black pieces that are on the bottom of the bumper i think there rock guards or some thing  i found one off a 95  they want 150 does that sound right ?
> *


Sounds expensive which is probably right cause the way the aftermarket shit is they will make the covers, but the little tiny pieces that go on the bumper they give you the ass raping on cause they are usually dealer only parts. If I were you I would try the local junkyard on those and dont pay that kind of price there. Sometimes the yards act proud of that shit but I always give em the haggle :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 20 2009, 11:27 AM~13946628
> *yes sir,  you switch the pump head out ?
> *


 not YET HE'S ORDERING ONE. HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE HERE BY THIS WEEKEND SO THAT WE CAN TRY IT OUT AND SEE WHAT IT DO!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 20 2009, 05:26 PM~13946616
> *shit i dont think he liked it here that much to quiet around here very boring  place .
> *


nice and quiet,hell he's an old man they like quiet. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.GreenEyes 1




----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 20 2009, 02:21 PM~13949064
> *Sounds expensive which is probably right cause the way the aftermarket shit is they will make the covers, but the little tiny pieces that go on the bumper they give you the ass raping on cause they are usually dealer only parts. If I were you I would try the local junkyard on those and dont pay that kind of price there. Sometimes the yards act proud of that shit but I always give em the haggle  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@May 20 2009, 03:08 PM~13949457
> *not  YET HE'S ORDERING ONE. HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE HERE BY THIS WEEKEND SO THAT WE CAN TRY IT OUT AND SEE WHAT IT DO!!
> *


cce 2days


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 20 2009, 05:21 PM~13950609
> *nice and quiet,hell he's an old man they like quiet. :0  :biggrin:
> *


damn hes only a few years older than me i guess im getting old to ,well you been down here theres nothing  the only interesting thing he seen was a 15 inch snapping turtle in the middle of the road after the rain how sad is that


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@May 20 2009, 03:08 PM~13949457
> *not  YET HE'S ORDERING ONE. HOPEFULLY IT WILL BE HERE BY THIS WEEKEND SO THAT WE CAN TRY IT OUT AND SEE WHAT IT DO!!
> *


yeah your gonna be going for them big inches huh ,you said fuck the 50s and 60s  bring it buy when you get it done and let me know if you need help ill do what i can 
:thumbsup:


----------



## REPENTANCE

Gettin close! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 20 2009, 08:08 PM~13952216
> *Gettin close! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



hno: fe fi fo fum the west is coming :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

WOW I HOPE U GUYS HEARD TODD


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 20 2009, 08:11 PM~13952250
> *hno:  fe fi fo fum the west is coming  :roflmao:
> *


Quake'n in ya'llz boots!? :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

yea yea the west is coming but there going home served :biggrin: can't wait :roflmao: so excited


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@May 20 2009, 10:28 PM~13954041
> *yea yea the west is coming but there going home served  :biggrin: can't wait  :roflmao: so excited
> *



:cheesy: exactly leave the wight at home big bad west i think there should be a rule about how slow your car comes down


----------



## I KEEP IT REAL

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 21 2009, 07:23 AM~13956167
> *:cheesy:  exactly leave the wight at home big bad west i think there should be a rule about how slow your car comes down
> *


 :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@May 20 2009, 10:28 PM~13954041
> *yea yea the west is coming but there going home served  :biggrin: can't wait  :roflmao: so excited
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 20 2009, 08:11 PM~13952250
> *hno:  fe fi fo fum the west is coming  :roflmao:
> *


 You right !!!!!! To get some!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@May 20 2009, 10:28 PM~13954041
> *yea yea the west is coming but there going home served  :biggrin: can't wait  :roflmao: so excited
> *


Fibbin at its best! :nono: :nicoderm:


----------



## ROLL'N

*NO EXCUSES!!!!!!*


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 20 2009, 10:20 AM~13946551
> *dont worry. this is just the beginning for me. tulsa wont be your only chance.
> *


 I don't need a chance!!! You do!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 21 2009, 07:08 PM~13962694
> *I don't need a chance!!! You do!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 21 2009, 01:55 PM~13960050
> *NO EXCUSES!!!!!!
> *


ROLL'N Neutral like Scorpion :tongue:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@May 21 2009, 08:17 PM~13962779
> *:0
> *


:yes: I will be there is capture it all on paper


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 20 2009, 08:31 PM~13951762
> *cce 2days
> *


 yup thats were he got it.. it will be here 2morrow


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 21 2009, 03:55 PM~13960050
> *NO EXCUSES!!!!!!
> *


That should be the title of this dvd volume with tulsa on it :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 21 2009, 07:23 AM~13956167
> *:cheesy:  exactly leave the wight at home big bad west i think there should be a rule about how slow your car comes down
> *


 Man I just hope you pull yo shit up!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 22 2009, 04:59 AM~13966922
> *Man I just hope you pull yo shit up!
> *


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 21 2009, 11:35 PM~13966033
> *That should be the title of this dvd volume with tulsa on it :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 21 2009, 06:08 PM~13962694
> *I don't need a chance!!! You do!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: that was good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 20 2009, 08:50 PM~13952028
> *yeah your gonna be going for them big inches huh ,you said fuck the 50s and 60s    bring it buy when you get  it done and let me know if you need help ill do what i can
> :thumbsup:
> *


will DO HOMIE!!!  IN THE MID WEST BUT REPPIN THE WEST SIDE CAUSE ITS THE BEST SIDE.!!!!!! FUCK THE HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@May 22 2009, 06:27 PM~13973807
> *will  DO HOMIE!!!   IN THE MID WEST BUT REPPIN THE WEST SIDE CAUSE ITS THE BEST SIDE.!!!!!! FUCK THE HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 21 2009, 03:40 PM~13959878
> *Fibbin at its best! :nono:  :nicoderm:
> *


no fibbin here that's real talk homie please believe it :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@May 23 2009, 01:27 AM~13973807
> *will  DO HOMIE!!!   IN THE MID WEST BUT REPPIN THE WEST SIDE CAUSE ITS THE BEST SIDE.!!!!!! FUCK THE HATERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0But you live out here,must not of been that good? :uh: :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2009, 01:06 PM~13978902
> *:0  :0But you live out here,must not of been that good? :uh:  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i just love the money here :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@May 23 2009, 10:09 PM~13979570
> *i just love the money here  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Your not going to kentuckey?


----------



## ROBLEDO

When are they gonna learn that the WEST COAST sets the bar.  *shakes head as I walk away*


----------



## fleetwood cruizer

west coast will quickly clown! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

so what happens if the mid west stomps the west? its not like you clowns will ever give the respect to the other generation of "REAL" riders.(not saying the west isnt "REAL" but we are too)... there will be all kinds of excuses on why they lost (thats if they even admit it) and they will NEVER show the respect the mid west deserves. i guarantee we would admit to a loss if it goes down and without crying and making up bullshit, pussy-ass excuses. BUT, i guess we'll see how it goes.


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@May 23 2009, 07:47 PM~13980906
> *so what happens if the mid west stomps the west? its not like you clowns will ever give the respect to the other generation of "REAL" riders.(not saying the west isnt "REAL" but we are too)... there will be all kinds of excuses on why they lost (thats if they even admit it) and they will NEVER show the respect the mid west deserves. i guarantee we would admit to a loss if it goes down and without crying and making up bullshit, pussy-ass excuses. BUT, i guess we'll see how it goes.
> *


co-signed


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2009, 04:57 PM~13980045
> *:biggrin: Your not going to kentuckey?
> *


not this time ,im stacking money now to get my impala on the car hauler after tulsa picnic to get that started in cali


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 24 2009, 12:24 AM~13980168
> *When are they gonna learn that the WEST COAST sets the bar.   *shakes head as I walk away*
> *



FRIENDS DONT LET FRIENDS DRIVE JUNK!!!!!!


But you'll let them hopp it??????????????????????????????????


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@May 23 2009, 07:52 PM~13980929
> *co-signed
> *


. That's all you do is co sign!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 24 2009, 06:30 AM~13982977
> *.      That's all you do is co sign!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



i got good credit on my streets


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 23 2009, 02:06 PM~13978902
> *:0  :0But you live out here,must not of been that good? :uh:  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 MONEYS GOOD PADS ARE CHEAP OVER HERE.. LOL. PLUS IT GOT ME THE HELL AWAY FROM THE BABY MAMA DRAMA..  SHIT I GOT A PAD IN CALI ALSO SO I ALWAYS GO BACK 4 THE SUMMER!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@May 24 2009, 01:20 PM~13984546
> *MONEYS GOOD PADS ARE CHEAP OVER HERE.. LOL. PLUS  IT GOT ME THE HELL AWAY FROM THE BABY MAMA DRAMA..   SHIT I GOT A PAD IN CALI ALSO SO I ALWAYS GO BACK 4 THE SUMMER!!!   :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: : :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 24 2009, 06:30 AM~13982977
> *.      That's all you do is co sign!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 : hey how that hopp go out there ?


----------



## Mideast

for someone who had a big mouth and talked alot of crap sure was scared to bring his car.... *cough* "excusemanla"


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 25 2009, 06:31 AM~13989090
> *for someone who had a big mouth and talked alot of crap sure was scared to bring his car.... *cough* "excusemanla"
> *


 Scared of what???? SEE ME IN TULSA!!!! WILL SEE WHO'S SCARED((((((( COUGH COUGH)))))


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:cheesy:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 25 2009, 07:24 AM~13989250
> *Scared of what???? SEE ME IN TULSA!!!! WILL SEE WHO'S SCARED(((((((  COUGH  COUGH)))))
> *


DAMN,YOU KNOW YOUR NAMEEXCUSEMANLA
BECAUSE HOW YOU KNOW HE WAS REFERING TO YOU :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Mideast Posted Today, 06:31 AM
for someone who had a big mouth and talked alot of crap sure was scared to bring his car.... *cough* "excusemanla"


----------



## trespatines




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@May 25 2009, 10:19 AM~13990194
> *DAMN,YOU KNOW YOUR NAMEEXCUSEMANLA
> BECAUSE HOW YOU KNOW HE WAS REFERING TO YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Mideast  Posted Today, 06:31 AM
> for someone who had a big mouth and talked alot of crap sure was scared to bring his car.... *cough* "excusemanla"
> *


 That's was funny seeing that I was the one from la fuck face!!!!!!!! You can pull your car up 2 if you got one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

Now I'm from the midwest, that car switchman hopped was from the midwest, the homie just asked switch to hit it for him, so yall trying to clown him on that need to think twice.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 25 2009, 03:59 PM~13992371
> *Now I'm from the midwest, that car switchman hopped was from the midwest, the homie just asked switch to hit it for him, so yall trying to clown him on that need to think twice.
> *


If he would have won would the story have been the same though???? Ive been in this situation of hittin someone elses car and it not work right so I cant clown on him too much for that but a loss is a loss and that one was a loss.  Should have got in that trunk first :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 25 2009, 03:29 PM~13992573
> *If he would have won would the story have been the same though???? Ive been in this situation of hittin someone elses car and it not work right so I cant clown on him too much for that but a loss is a loss and that one was a loss.   Should have got in that trunk first  :biggrin:
> *


 was not my car it did what it did!! But if you BITCH ASS ****** won't 2 try my car see me in tulsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 25 2009, 04:43 PM~13992674
> *was not my car it did what it did!! But if you  BITCH ASS ****** won't 2 try my car see  me in tulsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


You need to relax its just cars your gonna fuck around and give yourself a heart attack oldschool  You didnt read my post very well I have been in the same situation with someone elses car. But foreal RELAX! Its only cars I know I got alot more important shit to worry about in life


----------



## EL GALLO NEGRO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 15 2009, 04:36 PM~13899432
> *You guys coming down?
> *


YES SIR!


----------



## 61bckbmbr

man yall ****** is off the chain, that car is fresh probably cleaner than some of your show cars, jason the owner just wanted to see what it do, trust me if all the batteries were hooked up right the shit would have hit bumper, just because switch hit it you think everything he touch is supposed to hit , it don't go that way. Now i hope the midwest represents good in Tulsa, but some of this bullshit gotta stop, and just remember who was beatin everyone back in 2000 with a single hittin 48" in the midwest, even beat alot of the double pumps :biggrin: , me thats who, and for those that don't remember: check it out with no piston.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_HyPadav6g


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 25 2009, 05:37 PM~13993078
> *man yall ****** is off the chain, that car is fresh probably cleaner than some of your show cars, jason the owner just wanted to see what it do, trust me if all the batteries were hooked up right the shit would have hit bumper, just because switch hit it you think everything he touch is supposed to hit , it don't go that way. Now i hope the midwest represents good in Tulsa, but some of this bullshit gotta stop, and just remember who was beatin everyone back in 2000 with a single hittin 48" in the midwest, even beat alot of the  double pumps :biggrin: , me thats who, and for those that don't remember: check it out with no piston.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_HyPadav6g
> *


I remember your car bro its one of the cars that made me fall in love with 61 chevys back before many people were ridin them  Always a clean impressive car it was a bad bitch it would still compete with most of todays single gates


----------



## luckysautosports#1

http://www.gaugemagazine.com/2009/February/MidwestMayhem.htm


CHECK IT OUT SOME SHOW COVERAGE FROM LAST YEAR...

DONT MISS OUT THIS YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

JUNE 12-14TH WWW.THEMIDWESTMAYHEM.COM


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 25 2009, 08:05 PM~13993327
> *I remember your car bro its one of the cars that made me fall in love with 61 chevys back before many people were ridin them   Always a clean impressive car it was a bad bitch it would still compete with most of todays single gates
> *


thanks man


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 25 2009, 06:43 PM~13993709
> *thanks man
> *


Its the truth bro  When are we gonna see the return of tha beast????  Bring it out to the STL riverfront for an oldschool reunion :cheesy:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@May 25 2009, 08:57 PM~13993832
> *Its the truth bro    When are we gonna see the return of tha beast????   Bring it out to the STL riverfront for an oldschool reunion  :cheesy:
> *


man that car is retired from hopping, just a street rider now, I'm working on some other things, that will be out soon.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 25 2009, 07:15 PM~13994035
> *man that car is retired from hopping, just a street rider now, I'm working on some other things, that will be out soon.
> *


Let me pick it up bro :biggrin: :biggrin: I got an ace rag that I will have done by 2020 at the rate im goin right now. But foreal im supposed to get my hands on another bubble top here in a couple of weeks so im hoping its not too far gone


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@May 25 2009, 04:43 PM~13992674
> *was not my car it did what it did!! But if you  BITCH ASS ****** won't 2 try my car see  me in tulsa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



LOLOLOLOL..... excuses excuses thats why your new name is ExcuseManLA, u knew ur car wasnt doing it or it woulda showed up with it, i guess its +1 southside/midwest -0 ExcuseManLA. and when tulsa comes pls come excuse free, cuz everyone here is tired of hearing ur nonsense.


----------



## midwest_swang

Hector post it up here incase anyone wants to get some pre-Tulsa action :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 25 2009, 09:59 PM~13992371
> *Now I'm from the midwest, that car switchman hopped was from the midwest, the homie just asked switch to hit it for him, so yall trying to clown him on that need to think twice.
> *


Come on now homie you and i both know if he would have won he would have acted like it was because of him. :0 And joe from southside wanted a hop agianst him and he didn't bring his car. :0 Good thing because joes is higher :0 Better work on your ride switch because you only got 3 weeks,,and leave your excuses in LA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Hope you don't have nightmares about this.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@May 25 2009, 05:19 PM~13990194
> *DAMN,YOU KNOW YOUR NAMEEXCUSEMANLA
> BECAUSE HOW YOU KNOW HE WAS REFERING TO YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> Mideast  Posted Today, 06:31 AM
> for someone who had a big mouth and talked alot of crap sure was scared to bring his car.... *cough* "excusemanla"
> *


But he had bigger tires but it's not my car. :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Thats a good name EXCUSEMAN LA. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 25 2009, 11:37 PM~13993078
> *man yall ****** is off the chain, that car is fresh probably cleaner than some of your show cars, jason the owner just wanted to see what it do, trust me if all the batteries were hooked up right the shit would have hit bumper, just because switch hit it you think everything he touch is supposed to hit , it don't go that way. Now i hope the midwest represents good in Tulsa, but some of this bullshit gotta stop, and just remember who was beatin everyone back in 2000 with a single hittin 48" in the midwest, even beat alot of the  double pumps :biggrin: , me thats who, and for those that don't remember: check it out with no piston.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N_HyPadav6g
> *


No ones clowin the car or you?switch is a big man he should be able to take a loss right?(we just messin with him because he's a sore loser)remember i got alot of folks out west this isn't his first loss and it won't be his last.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Switch good thang you didn't take your car would have been 2 losses in one day. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT UP WITH THE NEW VIEDO ROLLIN;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## robs68

whats this topic about? if its about who has the baddest cars hoppers ect...you cant fuck with the west........home and birth place of custom cars....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@May 25 2009, 08:01 PM~13995305
> *WHAT UP WITH THE NEW VIDeO   ROLL'N;;;;;;;;BIG AL SAID IT
> *


*2 weeks in San bernardino!*


----------



## low4life74

Dano, as you requested. If any wants some pre-Tulsa action.

Rollin' will be in St Louis for the Picnic and he wants to get new footage of ALL of the Midwest's finest cars.

*ROLLIN' DVD WILL BE FILMING ALL OF THE ACTION SUNDAY MAY 31ST*

That's only 6 days away, so get them batteries charged!

Any questions call me @ 636-294-2694

*Saturday Night - May 30*
Comfort INN (5th Street St Charles) $109.99
Ameristar Casino (St Charles) $229.99
Harrah's Casino (Earth City) $259.99
Courtyard Marriott (Earth City) $79.99
Studio Plus (Earth City) $52.99

*Sunday Night - May 31*
Comfort INN (5th Street St Charles) $94.99
Ameristar Casino (St Charles) $149.99
Harrah's Casino (Earth City) $129.99
Studio Plus (Earth City) $62.99


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by low4life74_@May 25 2009, 09:35 PM~13996454
> *Dano, as you requested.  If any wants some pre-Tulsa action.
> 
> Roll'n will be in St Louis for the Picnic and he wants to get new footage of ALL of the Midwest's finest cars.
> 
> ROLL'N DVD WILL BE FILMING ALL OF THE ACTION SUNDAY MAY 31ST
> 
> That's only 6 days away, so get them batteries charged!
> 
> Any questions call me @ 636-294-2694
> 
> Saturday Night - May 30
> Comfort INN (5th Street St Charles) $109.99
> Ameristar Casino (St Charles) $229.99
> Harrah's Casino (Earth City) $259.99
> Courtyard Marriott (Earth City) $79.99
> Studio Plus (Earth City)  $52.99
> 
> Sunday Night - May 31
> Comfort INN (5th Street St Charles) $94.99
> Ameristar Casino (St Charles) $149.99
> Harrah's Casino (Earth City) $129.99
> Studio Plus (Earth City)  $62.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+May 25 2009, 06:40 PM~13995002-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Suburban Swingin_@May 25 2009, 06:56 PM~13995235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



future victims..............


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 26 2009, 04:45 AM~13996603
> *future victims..............
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: One beat switch allready and the other would have if his cutty was there. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 25 2009, 08:53 PM~13996724
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: One beat switch allready and the other would have if his cutty was there. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


With one of those two cars? He musta been caught slippen cause I've seen his shit work many of times.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 26 2009, 04:56 AM~13996761
> *With one of those two cars? He musta been caught slippen cause I've seen his shit work many of times.
> *


He hopped one of his members car and lost to the green one and he was suppossed to bring his car to hopp the regal but didn't,which was lucky for him because it's higher. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 26 2009, 12:13 AM~13997055
> *He hopped one of his members car and lost to the green one and he was suppossed to bring his car to hopp the regal but didn't,which was lucky for him because it's higher. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 25 2009, 09:13 PM~13997055
> *He hopped one of his members car and lost to the green one and he was suppossed to bring his car to hopp the regal but didn't,which was lucky for him because it's higher. :0  :biggrin:
> *


So technically, it wasn't his car. :thumbsup: Gotcha....


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 25 2009, 06:56 PM~13995235
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switch  good thang you didn't take your car would have been 2 losses in one day. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IF THESE CAR CANT CLEAR YOU GUYS HEAD YOU GUYS ARE IN THE 65" 70" CLUB MAN I HOPE YOU GUYS DONT BRING NO SHIT LIKE THIS BECAUSE I DONT WANT 2 WASTE MY TIME DRAGING A LEAD GAS TANK AND ALL THE SOLID BARS 4 SHIT LIKE THIS PLEASE DONT WASTE MY TIME OR THE THE WEST COAST TIME THANKS P.S. FABIAN YOUR ASS IS GRASS HOME GIRL HOPE YOUR SHIT IS IN THE 100" MARK AND CLEAN AND CHROME NOW I CAN TALK SHIT IM READY OHYEAH I HAVE A FRONT BUMPER 2 :0


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROBLEDO_@May 26 2009, 05:56 AM~13997521
> *So technically, it wasn't his car.  :thumbsup: Gotcha....
> *


Ha ha i thought we were the ones with excuses. :uh: He hit it when they nosed up. :0= loss


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 26 2009, 06:10 AM~13997638
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: IF THESE CAR CANT CLEAR YOU GUYS HEAD YOU GUYS ARE IN THE 65" 70" CLUB MAN I HOPE YOU GUYS DONT BRING NO SHIT LIKE THIS BECAUSE I DONT WANT 2 WASTE MY TIME DRAGING A LEAD GAS TANK AND ALL THE SOLID BARS 4 SHIT LIKE THIS PLEASE DONT WASTE MY TIME OR THE THE WEST COAST TIME THANKS P.S. FABIAN YOUR ASS IS GRASS HOME GIRL HOPE YOUR SHIT IS IN THE 100" MARK AND CLEAN AND CHROME NOW I CAN TALK SHIT IM READY OHYEAH I HAVE A FRONT BUMPER 2  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: You are a funny guy bro we told you all for the start we don't have no 100 inch shit.Remember you all was suppossed to bring clean street hoppers??????????????What happened can't find any. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 25 2009, 11:45 PM~13997856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You are a funny guy bro we told you all for the start we don't have no 100 inch shit.Remember you all was suppossed to bring clean street hoppers??????????????What happened can't find any. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



:0


----------



## 61bckbmbr

POINT BLANK THIS IS A MIDWEST MAN TALKING SWITCHMAN DID NOT LOSE A HOP, A CAR CAN LOSE A PERSON ON THE SWITCH CANT. KEEP IT REAL. FABAEN YOU REALLY NEED TO CHILL CAUSE THE WAY YOU WERE SWEATING SWITCHMAN SUNDAY NIGHT ABOUT THIS BULLSHIT REALLY MADE YOU LOOK BAD, EVERYONE WAS LAUGHING AT YOU, EVERY 5 MIN. TEXTING DUDE WHILE WE WERE ON SOME TOTALLY DIFFERENT SHIT.


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 25 2009, 10:53 PM~13996724
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh: One beat switch allready and the other would have if his cutty was there. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


How dose it beat "SWITCHMAN" if the car he hopped isnt his or it isnt even a car he built?
you midwest cats are off the planet with this bullshit!


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@May 25 2009, 07:34 PM~13994265
> *LOLOLOLOL..... excuses excuses thats why your new name is ExcuseManLA, u knew ur car wasnt doing it or it woulda showed up with it, i guess its +1 southside/midwest -0 ExcuseManLA. and when tulsa comes pls come excuse free, cuz everyone here is tired of hearing ur nonsense.
> *


So Switch should start carrying around his car like luggage? He's suppose to take it with hime no matter where he goes?!
Thats weak and lame.
He said "TULSA" its on.TULSA, as in TULSA OK. Thats not in Kentucky.

Only REAL SOUTH SIDE C.C I know of are in L.A and Compton,which of course is in CALI!


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 26 2009, 07:34 AM~13999129
> *So Switch should start carrying around his car like luggage? He's suppose to take it with hime no matter where he goes?!
> Thats weak and lame.
> He said "TULSA" its on.TULSA, as in TULSA OK. Thats not in Kentucky.
> 
> Only REAL SOUTH SIDE C.C I know of are in L.A and Compton,which of course is in CALI!
> *


true that ,plus i over heard a conversation wit rollin and switch that if they wanted a hop it needed to be worth the trip and make it for 4gs :0


----------



## timdog57

This is funny stuff. lol


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 25 2009, 10:45 PM~13997856
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: You are a funny guy bro we told you all for the start we don't have no 100 inch shit.Remember you all was suppossed to bring clean street hoppers??????????????What happened can't find any. :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



i cant find any but i did find a town car at how high doing about 102 :0 and i dont care what you guys have you called out the west coast and we going 2 hold it down :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 26 2009, 12:09 PM~14000040
> *i cant find any but i did find a town car at how high doing  about 102  :0 and i dont care what you guys have you called out the west coast  and we going 2 hold it down  :0 [/size][/color]
> *



Because of all the lead? :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 08:13 AM~14000081
> *Because of all the lead?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *



BECAUSE ALL THE LEAD NO BECAUSE YOU GIRLS ARE GOING 2 BE hno: :rant: :rant: AND THATS WHAT I LIKE AND IM NOT GOING 2 LET YOU FUN BOYS GET NO WINS OF THE WEST COAST SO WE GOING 2 BRING ARE A GAME CARS  :0 YOU NO THE 1 THAT FLOAT AT 95 AND SLAM THE BUMPER AT 102 AND O MY BAD YOU DONT MR 35" GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 26 2009, 10:21 AM~14000154
> *BECAUSE ALL THE LEAD NO BECAUSE YOU GIRLS ARE GOING 2 BE  hno:  :rant:  :rant: AND THATS WHAT I LIKE AND IM NOT GOING 2 LET YOU FUN BOYS GET NO WINS OF THE WEST COAST SO WE GOING 2 BRING ARE A GAME CARS    :0 YOU NO THE 1 THAT FLOAT AT 95 AND SLAM THE BUMPER AT 102 AND O MY BAD YOU DONT MR 35" GUYS  :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *



WE JUST GOING TO WATCH THEN:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 26 2009, 12:21 PM~14000154
> *BECAUSE ALL THE LEAD NO BECAUSE YOU GIRLS ARE GOING 2 BE  hno:  :rant:  :rant: AND THATS WHAT I LIKE AND IM NOT GOING 2 LET YOU FUN BOYS GET NO WINS OF THE WEST COAST SO WE GOING 2 BRING ARE A GAME CARS    :0 YOU NO THE 1 THAT FLOAT AT 95 AND SLAM THE BUMPER AT 102 AND O MY BAD YOU DONT MR 35" GUYS  :biggrin: [/size][/color]
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Better not bring that shit in on trailers and it better cruise the night before.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 10:46 AM~14000383
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> Better not bring that shit in on trailers and it better cruise the night before.
> *


THERE YOU GO AND NOT ONLY DRIVING FROM TRAILER TO PIT,MUST GO AROUND TOWN JUST LIKE WE DID IN KENTUCKY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 26 2009, 12:50 PM~14000417
> *THERE YOU GO AND NOT ONLY DRIVING FROM TRAILER TO PIT,MUST GO AROUND TOWN JUST LIKE WE DID IN KENTUCKY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Thats what I am talking about. And then hop at the 'Waffle house. :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 09:57 AM~14000496
> *Thats what I am talking about.  And then hop at the 'Waffle house.  :biggrin:
> *



:0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr+May 26 2009, 12:39 PM~13998561-->
> 
> 
> 
> POINT BLANK THIS IS A MIDWEST MAN TALKING SWITCHMAN DID NOT LOSE A HOP, A CAR CAN LOSE A PERSON ON THE SWITCH CANT. KEEP IT REAL. FABAEN YOU REALLY NEED TO CHILL CAUSE THE WAY YOU WERE SWEATING SWITCHMAN SUNDAY NIGHT ABOUT THIS BULLSHIT REALLY MADE YOU LOOK BAD, EVERYONE WAS LAUGHING AT YOU, EVERY 5 MIN. TEXTING DUDE WHILE WE WERE ON SOME TOTALLY DIFFERENT SHIT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Me look bad? :uh: First off like i give a shit :0 Second the REAL funny thing is watching all you other I guys coming to talk for him. :0 Can't he speak for himself.And we be textin each other back and forth talking shit about hopping so if you didn't know now you know.  And while you were laughing at me a bunch of other homies was laughing at him.Real talk.Either way the I took a loss is that better?????? :uh:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Psta_@May 26 2009, 02:28 PM~13999086
> *How dose it beat "SWITCHMAN" if the car he hopped isnt his or it isnt even a car he built?
> you midwest cats are off the planet with this bullshit!
> *


Really?it's the same over there when toro oro beat spike mike wasn't on the switch so he didn't really win?or when big killa beat todd he wasn't on the switch so he didn't win????????Whats funny is i can't even mess with dude without everyone getting butt hurt about it.It's called having fun with hoppin.But it is nice to know the rules now so when they hopp me in tulsa if it's not my car i don't lose got it. thankyou. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 26 2009, 02:34 PM~13999129
> *So Switch should start carrying around his car like luggage? He's suppose to take it with hime no matter where he goes?!
> Thats weak and lame.
> He said "TULSA" its on.TULSA, as in TULSA OK. Thats not in Kentucky.
> 
> Only REAL SOUTH SIDE C.C I know of are in L.A and Compton,which of course is in CALI!
> *


Well sorry to let you know there is one in chi-town and they are busting ass with there 64 wagon and regal.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 04:57 PM~14000496
> *Thats what I am talking about.  And then hop at the 'Waffle house.  :biggrin:
> *


But only eat your own waffles because if you eat someone elses it doesn't count.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

as it gets closer it sounds like the mid west is starting to BOW DOWN to the west coast :0


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 26 2009, 02:42 PM~14001705
> *But only eat your own waffles because if you eat someone elses it doesn't count.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@May 26 2009, 06:52 PM~14001814
> *as it gets closer it sounds like the mid west is starting to BOW DOWN  to the west coast  :0
> *


really looks like some! out west are crying allready.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 10:57 AM~14000496
> *Thats what I am talking about.  And then hop at the 'Waffle house.  :biggrin:
> *




RIGHT AFTER BREAKFAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 26 2009, 02:38 PM~14001673
> *Me look bad? :uh: First off like i give a shit :0 Second the REAL funny thing is watching all you other I guys coming to talk for him. :0 Can't he speak for himself.And we be textin each other back and forth talking shit about hopping so if you didn't know now you know.  And while you were laughing at me a bunch of other homies was laughing at him.Real talk.Either way the I took a loss is that better?????? :uh:
> Really?it's the same over there when toro oro beat spike mike wasn't on the switch so he didn't really win?or when big killa beat todd he wasn't on the switch so he didn't win????????Whats funny is i can't even mess with dude without everyone getting butt hurt about it.It's called having fun with hoppin.But it is nice to know the rules now so when they hopp me in tulsa if it's not my car i don't lose  got it. thankyou. :biggrin:
> Well sorry to let you know there is one in chi-town and they are busting ass with there 64 wagon and regal.
> *


I'm not gonna keep gettin into this, but i don't see an Individual plaque in the window, and the owner was not wearing an individual shirt, so right now thats not an individual car, by Tulsa it might be, but this past weekend it's not so the I did not take a lost. Yea i'm coming to his defense cause he's my club member and thats not his car, the hommie simply asked him to hop it, and yall make it seem like everything switch touch it should swing, only shit yall should be concerned with is his car.


----------



## The Truth

http://s599.photobucket.com/albums/tt74/at...rstplace003.flv


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 26 2009, 12:59 PM~14002531
> *
> 
> RIGHT AFTER BREAKFAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



badass that wagon is workin


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 26 2009, 02:12 PM~14003237
> *I'm not gonna keep gettin into this, but i don't see an Individual plaque in the window, and the owner was not wearing an individual shirt, so right now thats not an individual car, by Tulsa it might be, but this past weekend it's not so the I did not take a lost. Yea i'm coming to his defense cause he's my club member and thats not his car, the hommie simply asked him to hop it, and yall make it seem like everything switch touch it should swing, only shit yall should be concerned with is his car.
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

see u ****** in tulsa :0


----------



## stevie d

all i know is its looking to be a good show will be nice to see some heavy hitters coming out from the westcoast


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 26 2009, 05:24 PM~14004029
> *all i know is its looking to be a good show will be nice to see some heavy hitters coming out from the westcoast
> *


sneak dissin????? :scrutinize: ............just fuckin with ya homie


----------



## switches4life

:0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

look its simple, we build cars very differently,we all know that! but you cant expect the westcoast to not bring the cars that made them what they are.. IF I have a car there i'l hop anyone I dont care if they match up or not  I dont care if I win or lose :biggrin: matter of fact il probably call out the highest car there just because :biggrin: I'll still be talking shit,and hopping shit, but at the end of the day, i'll be happy to have met new people and just hang out and kick it with everyone


----------



## laid back in a lac

when and where is this going down


----------



## Pinky Bitches

oh yeah I DONT LOSE often so you better hope for me not getting my car done by then :biggrin:


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

i see this bull shit is still going some people just wont ever grow up lol


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@May 26 2009, 09:13 AM~14000081
> *Because of all the lead?  :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


dont hate it cause its weighted catch up


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 26 2009, 10:48 PM~14006874
> *i see this bull shit is still going some  people just wont ever grow up lol
> *


where were you this weekend.


----------



## laid back in a lac

street car in cali dont have 15 inch rims 13-7 and if you guy out there are doing 60 to 70 inches you are really a waist of time


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 26 2009, 12:59 PM~14002531
> *
> 
> RIGHT AFTER BREAKFAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how many inches


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 27 2009, 02:25 AM~14006550
> *look its simple, we build cars very differently,we all know that! but you cant expect the westcoast to not bring the cars that made them what they are.. IF I have a car there i'l hop anyone I dont care if they match up or not  I dont care if I win or lose :biggrin: matter of fact il probably call out the highest car there just because :biggrin: I'll still be talking shit,and hopping shit, but at the end of the day, i'll be happy to have met new people and just hang out and kick it with everyone
> *


x2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 95 SS Swangin_@May 27 2009, 02:48 AM~14006874
> *i see this bull shit is still going some  people just wont ever grow up lol
> *


X2


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 26 2009, 09:12 PM~14003237
> *I'm not gonna keep gettin into this, but i don't see an Individual plaque in the window, and the owner was not wearing an individual shirt, so right now thats not an individual car, by Tulsa it might be, but this past weekend it's not so the I did not take a lost. Yea i'm coming to his defense cause he's my club member and thats not his car, the hommie simply asked him to hop it, and yall make it seem like everything switch touch it should swing, only shit yall should be concerned with is his car.
> *


 :0 So it went from it's not switches car to it's not an I car. :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: Man homie you all need to lighten up.Me and switch bust each others balls like this all the time.You said i made myself look bad,well he's done the same to me many times homie it's all in fun.Bottom line is this show is gonna be off the hook because of people like me and switch and darrell having fun with this maybe you need to learn how to do that.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Runnin out of time hope we can make it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 07:25 PM~14006550
> *look its simple, we build cars very differently,we all know that! but you cant expect the westcoast to not bring the cars that made them what they are.. IF I have a car there i'l hop anyone I dont care if they match up or not  I dont care if I win or lose :biggrin: matter of fact il probably call out the highest car there just because :biggrin: I'll still be talking shit,and hopping shit, but at the end of the day, i'll be happy to have met new people and just hang out and kick it with everyone
> *


some real shit right there!now i see why they hate on you pinky cuz u dont give a fuck..


----------



## laid back in a lac

was up switch man


----------



## 61bckbmbr

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 27 2009, 12:26 AM~14008471
> *:0 So it went from it's not switches car to it's not an I car. :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin: Man homie you all need to lighten up.Me and switch bust each others balls like this all the time.You said i made myself look bad,well he's done the same to me many times homie it's all in fun.Bottom line is this show is gonna be off the hook because of people like me and switch and darrell having fun with this maybe you need to learn how to do that.
> *


Now you know I have had fun doing this shit, back when I used to come to KC back in 94, 95 with my 64, didn't see none of yall in the pits, shit one year I think I was the only double, so thats how far back I've been havin fun hoppin and talking shit, but when I talk shit I speak the truth :biggrin: .


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 26 2009, 09:30 PM~14008529
> *Runnin out of time hope we can make it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I HOPE you plan to HOP it cuz THATS what this is all about! Takin triggaz man hood! Not jus lookin cute! I Jesus name Amen.... :0 :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 26 2009, 12:59 PM~14002531
> *
> 
> RIGHT AFTER BREAKFAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :ugh: i just skeeted my pants again!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@May 26 2009, 07:25 PM~14006550
> *look its simple, we build cars very differently,we all know that! but you cant expect the westcoast to not bring the cars that made them what they are.. IF I have a car there i'l hop anyone I dont care if they match up or not  I dont care if I win or lose :biggrin: matter of fact il probably call out the highest car there just because :biggrin: I'll still be talking shit,and hopping shit, but at the end of the day, i'll be happy to have met new people and just hang out and kick it with everyone
> *


REAL TALK!


----------



## TWEEDY

NO BUMPERS :0 :0 .... :biggrin: It will have them by tulsa im sure


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 27 2009, 11:20 AM~14014331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO BUMPERS :0  :0 .... :biggrin: It will have them by tulsa im sure
> *


they wont come lookin raggedy!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 27 2009, 06:20 PM~14014331
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NO BUMPERS :0  :0 .... :biggrin: It will have them by tulsa im sure
> *


shit bro i just hope we make it still need interior,need to put in the hydros,and alot more shit to do.This will have all chrome undies but not for tulsa,we ran out of time.


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 26 2009, 11:38 AM~14001673
> *Me look bad? :uh: First off like i give a shit :0 Second the REAL funny thing is watching all you other I guys coming to talk for him. :0 Can't he speak for himself.And we be textin each other back and forth talking shit about hopping so if you didn't know now you know.  And while you were laughing at me a bunch of other homies was laughing at him.Real talk.Either way the I took a loss is that better?????? :uh:
> Really?it's the same over there when toro oro beat spike mike wasn't on the switch so he didn't really win?or when big killa beat todd he wasn't on the switch so he didn't win????????Whats funny is i can't even mess with dude without everyone getting butt hurt about it.It's called having fun with hoppin.But it is nice to know the rules now so when they hopp me in tulsa if it's not my car i don't lose  got it. thankyou. :biggrin:
> Well sorry to let you know there is one in chi-town and they are busting ass with there 64 wagon and regal.
> *


*DOESNT YOUR OLD LINCOLN HAVE SOUTHSIDE ON THE TRUNK LID ??*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 27 2009, 12:25 PM~14011277
> *Now you know I have had fun doing this shit, back when I used to come to KC back in 94, 95 with my 64, didn't see none of yall in the pits, shit one year I think I was the only double, so thats how far back I've been havin fun hoppin and talking shit, but when I talk shit I speak the truth :biggrin: .
> *


Damn your old even older then switchman.little advise stay retired you don't want none. :0 :0 and i always keep it real talk thats why people hate.i see you didn't answer what i said about toro oro or big killa, :0 thats says it all.  switch took a loss fact. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by MR.*512*_@May 27 2009, 09:23 PM~14016151
> *DOESNT YOUR OLD LINCOLN HAVE SOUTHSIDE ON THE TRUNK LID ??
> *


it used too that was the club we started here in K.C. over 10 years ago and they still around guess that makes another southside not in cali. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

where you at switch? i bet your changing your car after seeing what joes regal did. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

shit he still needs more


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 27 2009, 03:32 PM~14016236
> *where you at switch? i bet your changing your car after seeing what joes regal did. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



shh he is realy busy trying to get that thing higher after what he saw on sunday, lol


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@May 26 2009, 03:29 PM~14004060
> *sneak dissin????? :scrutinize: ............just fuckin with ya homie
> *


it can be taken either way lol like pinky said fuk it win or lose just have some fun i just hope i get mine done in time and dont trash it in roswell the week before :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 27 2009, 04:13 PM~14012995
> *I HOPE you plan to HOP it cuz THATS what this is all about! Takin triggaz man hood!  Not jus lookin cute! I Jesus name Amen.... :0  :biggrin:
> *


you'll see what it do,if it makes it there.


----------



## TWEEDY

Im disapointed. normaly when i come home from work theres a new page oof shit talking to read. today it was the same as when i left :angry: # weeks and counting :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 28 2009, 11:20 PM~14033598
> *Im disapointed. normaly when i come home from work theres a new page oof shit talking to read. today it was the same as when i left :angry:  # weeks and counting :biggrin:
> *


*Oh it Crunch Time right now! Everyone's getting ready!! Some have to be ready for other shows between now and June 21st and still make it to Tulsa workin! You wont be disappointed in Tulsa!!*


----------



## ROLL'N

*NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!! * :thumbsup:


----------



## INKEDCITY

What's up Roll'n .... :biggrin: Will be seeing you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by INKEDCITY_@May 29 2009, 12:19 AM~14033910
> *What's up Roll'n ....  :biggrin: Will be seeing you tomorrow  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: No Sir You will be seeing me today! :biggrin:


----------



## INKEDCITY

You are right ... :biggrin: Did not realize it was after midnight.


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 29 2009, 12:16 AM~14033889
> *NO EXCUSES  NO                              EXCUSES  NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!!                                                                                           :thumbsup:
> *


man my alternator belt was loose.....you know i got datt new charging system :biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl: :wave:


----------



## Southside01

IM BACK ON AFTER GETTING RID OF THE SWITCHMAN SWINE FLU,IT WAS GOING ON KENTUCKY.I HOPE BRENT GOT RID OF HIS TOO :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:  

ARE YOU FEELING BETTER SWITCHMAN.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 29 2009, 07:16 AM~14033889
> *NO EXCUSES  NO                              EXCUSES  NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!!                                                                                            :thumbsup:
> *



I got one it's not my car i just hit the switch. :0 :0 I'm with roliin NO EXCUSEMAN..I mean NO EXCUSES MAN.................. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


And don't forget # 5 :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 29 2009, 12:16 AM~14033889
> *NO EXCUSES  NO                              EXCUSES  NO EXCUSES!!!!!!!!                                                                                           :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GOT one more
ur a shop and i built my shit in my back yard :biggrin:


----------



## 713ridaz

yall need to make a no excuse contract and sign that m/f :0


----------



## stevie d

fuk it im bringing a double g body no chrome unders (maybe still in primer unless i get time to paint it) on 14s and il be hopping it until it breaks if i win i win if i lose i lose i dont realy care either way ims shake the other dudes hand n say good hop then go onto the next1 just the way it should be i dont need excuses i do this shit for fun :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> *YOU FORGOT... HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH..& YOU GOT A SHOP CAR.. :0 :0*


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## switches4life

here one more :biggrin: 
i dnt have leafsprings in the front so my tires hang low.. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## switches4life

> *YOU FORGOT... HIT YOUR OWN SWITCH..& YOU GOT A SHOP CAR.. :0 :0
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> :0 :0 HIT UR OWN SWITCH!!,  *
Click to expand...


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@May 29 2009, 04:03 PM~14039915
> *fuk it im bringing a double g body no chrome unders (maybe still in primer unless i get time to paint it) on 14s and il be hopping it until it breaks if i win i win if i lose i lose i dont realy care either way ims shake the other dudes hand n say good hop then go onto the next1 just the way it should be i dont need excuses i do this shit for fun  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


TOTALLY AGREED, lets just have sum fun


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 28 2009, 11:20 PM~14033598
> *Im disapointed. normaly when i come home from work theres a new page oof shit talking to read. today it was the same as when i left :angry:  # weeks and counting :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 29 2009, 12:16 AM~14033889
> *JUST DONT SHOW! *


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES




----------



## Suburban Swingin

2 of the midwests, big dogs had some fun in K.C. today.I can't wait for tulsa.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

:biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

so who won? :biggrin: :biggrin: cant wait to see all these in action in tulsa


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@May 31 2009, 04:24 AM~14049670
> *so who won?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  cant wait to see all these in action in tulsa
> *


The midwest. :biggrin:


----------



## WOOD_LIFE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2009, 09:44 PM~14049369
> *2 of the midwests, big dogs had some fun in K.C. today.I can't wait for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2009, 04:24 AM~14051540
> *The midwest. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2009, 02:24 AM~14051540
> *The midwest. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2009, 07:44 PM~14049369
> *2 of the midwests, big dogs had some fun in K.C. today.I can't wait for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW 2 BIG DOGS YEA RIGHT LOOKS LIKE LITTLE DOGS 2 ME MAN STOP POSTING UP THESE CARS THAT ONLY DO 75" AND MAYBE 80'' YOU GUYS ARE STARTING 2 MAKE ME BE A NO SHOW :0 YEA RIGHT IM GOING 2 BRAKE THE HOLE MIDWEST OF AND YOU NO THIS MAN


----------



## DENA 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2009, 08:44 PM~14049369
> *2 of the midwests, big dogs had some fun in K.C. today.I can't wait for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHA WAT IS THAT DOIN? :0 :0 :thumbsdown:


----------



## REPENTANCE

LoL, right around tha corner now


----------



## Stickz

this years picnic is gonna be crazy


----------



## chaio

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 3 2009, 12:38 AM~13768979
> *You right about that the king of the west          DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 31 2009, 09:55 AM~14052576
> *WOW 2 BIG DOGS YEA RIGHT LOOKS LIKE LITTLE DOGS 2 ME MAN STOP POSTING UP THESE CARS THAT ONLY DO 75" AND MAYBE 80''  YOU GUYS ARE STARTING 2 MAKE ME BE A NO SHOW  :0 YEA RIGHT IM GOING 2 BRAKE THE HOLE MIDWEST OF AND YOU NO THIS MAN   [/size][/color]
> *


 :0 :0 U FORGOT TO SAY FUNBOY


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@May 31 2009, 04:55 PM~14052576
> *WOW 2 BIG DOGS YEA RIGHT LOOKS LIKE LITTLE DOGS 2 ME MAN STOP POSTING UP THESE CARS THAT ONLY DO 75" AND MAYBE 80''  YOU GUYS ARE STARTING 2 MAKE ME BE A NO SHOW  :0 YEA RIGHT IM GOING 2 BRAKE THE HOLE MIDWEST OF AND YOU NO THIS MAN   [/size][/color]
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: Man we just trying to have fun boy. :biggrin: Like we said from the start we don't have 100 inch crazy transformer stuff out here.but come on down i think we will take some wins.If you all bring real cars. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rob M

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2009, 07:30 PM~14040512
> *:0  :0 HIT UR OWN SWITCH!!,
> *


Hey big al they talking about you :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: no :tears: now


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 31 2009, 11:44 PM~14058669
> *:tears:  :tears:  :tears: Man we just trying to have fun boy. :biggrin: Like we said from the start we don't have 100 inch crazy transformer stuff out here.but come on down i think we will take some wins.If you all bring real cars. :0  :biggrin:
> *


so if its doing a 100 inches and up it not a real, are cars lock ups are at like 30 inches in the back 

dont worry about whats in the back of this mother fucker worry about this front end partna 

west coast south east san diego


----------



## ICEBLOCC

Thanks for your help with the picnic rollin


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Lil old school 4 your viewing pleasure :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DENA 4 LIFE_@May 31 2009, 06:40 PM~14053228
> *HAHA WAT IS THAT DOIN? :0  :0  :thumbsdown:
> *


More then your regal did. :0 :0 :0 :0 And they both look way better. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jun 1 2009, 07:01 PM~14062333
> *so if its doing a 100 inches and up it not a real, are cars lock ups are at like 30 inches in the back
> 
> dont worry about whats in the back of this mother fucker worry about this front end partna
> 
> west coast south east san diego
> *


Thats not what i said homie,if all you bring is 100 inch hoppers then theres no point in coming.From the start rollin said you all were bringing all kinds of rides?????????


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 1 2009, 06:02 PM~14065801
> *More then your regal did. :0  :0  :0  :0 And they both look way better. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 1 2009, 06:02 PM~14065801
> *More then your regal did. :0  :0  :0  :0 And they both look way better. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 1 2009, 06:04 PM~14065829
> *Thats not what i said homie,if all you bring is 100 inch hoppers then theres no point in coming.From the start rollin said you all were bringing all kinds of rides?????????
> *


i dont give a fuck its going to be crackin monsters cars street cars fuck it hop what you got 

all it is, the west coast vs the mid west and the west coast got some fuckin monsters out here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laid back in a lac

:h5:


----------



## big fish

BIG FISH WILL BE THERE WITH NEW VOL 36


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jun 2 2009, 06:48 AM~14069485
> *i dont give a fuck its going to be crackin monsters cars street cars fuck it hop what you got
> 
> all it is, the west coast vs the mid west and the west coast got some fuckin monsters out here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *


Yeah we know. :uh:


----------



## timdog57

I just think it is funny talking all kinds of shit about CARS that can't even hit the streets the night before pull in dothier thing then mash out for more riding after the picnic. I know for a fact that both of those midwest cars in the 70's/80's do these every weekend.  So if you wanna hop cars better bring just that. If you want to take it back to the 90's and break out the FLipper Malibu go for. it.>>>>>>GAY!!!


----------



## 81CUTTDOGG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@May 30 2009, 10:44 PM~14049369
> *2 of the midwests, big dogs had some fun in K.C. today.I can't wait for tulsa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jun 1 2009, 02:27 PM~14063658
> *Lil old school 4 your viewing pleasure :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THA ShaaaaaaaWWWW!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by big fish_@Jun 2 2009, 12:56 AM~14069540
> *BIG FISH WILL BE THERE WITH NEW VOL 36
> *


u ever gonna show up to the chi? fyi we can put u on the map


----------



## TWEEDY

some hotel info..

$60 a night.

Red Roof Inn Discount Hotel

www.redroof.com

4717 S. Yale Avenue
Tulsa, OK 74135
(918) 622-6776


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ICEBLOCC_@Jun 1 2009, 08:08 PM~14062971
> *Lowrider Mag, Bigfish, and Rollin will be taken pics and filming at this picnic</span>
> *


Yo bro i gotta say something on this,it's cool the show is getting all this coverage,and i know it's a big show everyyear.But rollin has put in big work trying to get the west coast peeps out here as well as the midwest.I know for a fact most of the people coming (for the hopp) are coming because of him,and me putting in work on it.Now i know thats the truth and when we see all the<span style=\'color:blue\'> new hoppers out there this year that will tell the truth but rollin deserves most of the credit on the hopp.And thats just being real give the man his props.Because the way you put it out there is like he didn't do anymore then the others when he's done way more.Fact.


----------



## 83low

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 05:46 PM~14075464
> *Yo bro i gotta say something on this,it's cool the show is getting all this coverage,and i know it's a big show everyyear.But rollin has put in big work trying to get the west coast peeps out here as well as the midwest.I know for a fact most of the people coming (for the hopp) are coming because of him,and me putting in work on it.Now i know thats the truth and when we see all the new hoppers out there this year that will tell the truth but rollin deserves most of the credit on the hopp.And thats just being real give the man his props.Because the way you put it out there is like he didn't do anymore then the others when he's done way more.Fact.
> *


WHAT'S GOING DOWN FAM BAM, I DON'T THINK THAT HE MEET ANYTHING BY PUTTING HIS NAME THE LAST AT THE LIST IF THAT'S WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT. IF NOT MY BAD FAM, WE ALL KNOW THAT ROLLIN IS PUTTIN IT DOWN AND YOU ARE TO, AND I PERSONALLY THANK YOU FOR THAT. BUT LETS NOT FORGET THAT THIS PICNIC IS NOT JUST ABOUT A HOPP, IT ABOUT CATS GETTING TOGETHER AND KICKIN IT. THIS HERE HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR 11 YEARS NOW, AND ITS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER EVERY YEAR. SO I DON'T WANT YOU TO THINK FAM THAT WHERE NOT GIVING OUT PROPS BECAUSE WE GIVE OUT PROPS TO EVERYONE FAM, NOT JUST ONE OR TWO PEOPLE. WE ARE GLAD THAT EVERYONE THAT IS COMING AND HAS BEEN HERE TO OUR EVENT IS BLESSED TO COME OUT. MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE THAT IS PLANNING ON ATTENDING THIS EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

lookin forward to it!!!


----------



## 83low

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 2 2009, 07:31 PM~14076510
> *lookin forward to it!!!
> *


GLAD YOU COMING FAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 83low_@Jun 3 2009, 02:26 AM~14076442
> *WHAT'S GOING DOWN FAM BAM, I DON'T THINK THAT HE MEET ANYTHING BY PUTTING HIS NAME THE LAST AT THE LIST IF THAT'S WHAT YOUR TALKIN ABOUT.  IF NOT MY BAD FAM, WE ALL KNOW THAT ROLLIN IS PUTTIN IT DOWN AND YOU ARE TO, AND I PERSONALLY THANK YOU FOR THAT.  BUT LETS NOT FORGET THAT THIS PICNIC IS NOT JUST ABOUT A HOPP, IT ABOUT CATS GETTING TOGETHER AND KICKIN IT.  THIS HERE HAS BEEN GOING ON FOR 11 YEARS NOW, AND ITS GETTING BIGGER AND BIGGER EVERY YEAR.  SO I  DON'T WANT YOU TO THINK FAM THAT WHERE NOT GIVING OUT PROPS BECAUSE WE GIVE OUT PROPS TO EVERYONE FAM, NOT JUST ONE OR TWO PEOPLE.  WE ARE GLAD THAT EVERYONE THAT IS COMING  AND HAS BEEN HERE TO OUR EVENT IS BLESSED TO COME OUT.  MUCH LOVE TO EVERYONE THAT IS PLANNING ON ATTENDING THIS EVENT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


I know it's not about just a hopp,and i know it's always a fun picnic.But the hopp is what brings most of the people out ,and it's what most of the poeple look forward too.  Just seemed to me like he was saying rollin will just be there filming like the rest when really he has helped to bring more people out.Not saying that it hasn't been good for the past 11 years hell i've been to like 7 of them myself,it's always a good time.But when you see how much bigger and how many more hoppers are gonna be there this year,then you'll see what i'm talking about.  He's not just filming this picnic he helped make this west vs the midwest happen. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 08:57 PM~14076918
> *I know it's not about just a hopp,and i know it's always a fun picnic.But the hopp is what brings most of the people out ,and it's what most of the poeple look forward too.  Just seemed to me like he was saying rollin will just be there filming like the rest when really he has helped to bring more people out.Not saying that it hasn't been good for the past 11 years hell i've been to like 7 of them myself,it's always a good time.But when you see how much bigger and how many more hoppers are gonna be there this year,then you'll see what i'm talking about.  He's not just filming this picnic he helped make this west vs the midwest happen. :biggrin:
> *


I'll fully support him..i'll buy the shit out of some Rollin attire when I'm there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 3 2009, 03:00 AM~14076957
> *I'll fully support him..i'll buy the shit out of some Rollin attire when I'm there.
> *


What about that mosthated gear??????????
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 09:23 PM~14077314
> *What about that mosthated gear??????????
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: j/k
> *


shit you buy breakfast again...i'll buy a shirt... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 3 2009, 03:59 AM~14077698
> *shit you buy breakfast again...i'll buy a shirt... :biggrin:
> *


Deal. :biggrin: They have my face on the front and it says if you hate him ,than on the back it has my car on the bumper and says he most of busted your asssssssssssss. :biggrin: 4 easy payments of 29.99. :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 05:46 PM~14075464
> *Yo bro i gotta say something on this,it's cool the show is getting all this coverage,and i know it's a big show every year.But roll'n has put in big work trying to get the west coast peeps out here as well as the Midwest.I know for a fact most of the people coming (for the hop) are coming because of him,and me putting in work on it.Now i know that's the truth and when we see all the new hoppers out there this year that will tell the truth but roll'n deserves most of the credit on the hop.And that's just being real give the man his props.Because the way you put it out there is like he didn't do anymore then the others when he's done way more.Fact.
> *


*Fabian! Man! you are a true friend homie! Its funny this came about cause i was talking to Jerry earlier and he assured me that everything was going to be all good! I want to take the time out to say thank you Fabian for all your help and doing in this event! that's what its about Lowriders supporting one another!*


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 2 2009, 10:59 PM~14077698
> *shit you buy breakfast again...i'll buy a shirt... :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@May 29 2009, 06:29 PM~14040502
> *here one more :biggrin:
> i dnt have leafsprings in the front so my tires hang low.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 83low

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 07:57 PM~14076918
> *I know it's not about just a hopp,and i know it's always a fun picnic.But the hopp is what brings most of the people out ,and it's what most of the poeple look forward too.  Just seemed to me like he was saying rollin will just be there filming like the rest when really he has helped to bring more people out.Not saying that it hasn't been good for the past 11 years hell i've been to like 7 of them myself,it's always a good time.But when you see how much bigger and how many more hoppers are gonna be there this year,then you'll see what i'm talking about.  He's not just filming this picnic he helped make this west vs the midwest happen. :biggrin:
> *


FO SHO!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 11:33 PM~14078195
> *Deal. :biggrin: They have my face on the front and it says if you hate him ,than on the back it has my car on the bumper and says he most of busted your asssssssssssss. :biggrin: 4 easy payments of 29.99. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bthang64

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 2 2009, 11:41 PM~14078336
> *Fabian! Man! you are a true friend homie! Its funny this came about cause i was talking to Jerry earlier and he assured me that everything was going to be all good! I want to take the time out to say thank you Fabian for all your help and doing in this event! that's what its about Lowriders supporting one another!
> *


big M TEAT U GOOD ALL THE TIME :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jun 3 2009, 04:05 PM~14084561
> *big M TEAT U GOOD ALL THE TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


x2 we treat everyone good unless they pull up on us. :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 3 2009, 03:21 PM~14085318
> *x2 we treat everyone good unless they pull up on us. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: SEE YOU GUY'S OUT THERE..


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by bthang64_@Jun 3 2009, 02:05 PM~14084561
> *big M TEAT U GOOD ALL THE TIME :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 3 2009, 04:21 PM~14085318
> *x2 we treat everyone good unless they pull up on us. :biggrin:
> *


got to agree with this..always take good care of us.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 09:33 PM~14078195
> *Deal. :biggrin: They have my face on the front and it says if you hate him ,than on the back it has my car on the bumper and says he most of busted your asssssssssssss. :biggrin: 4 easy payments of 29.99. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Big Rob M

:biggrin:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 2 2009, 09:41 PM~14078336
> *Fabian! Man! you are a true friend homie! Its funny this came about cause i was talking to Jerry earlier and he assured me that everything was going to be all good! I want to take the time out to say thank you Fabian for all your help and doing in this event! that's what its about Lowriders supporting one another!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 4 2009, 02:30 AM~14087828
> *:thumbsup: SEE YOU GUY'S OUT THERE..
> *


It's gonna be a fun trip.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 4 2009, 07:15 AM~14091882
> *It's gonna be a fun trip.
> *


HOT!!!!!


----------



## Southside01

IF YOU STICK YOU LOOSE


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 4 2009, 11:08 AM~14092777
> *<span style='font-family:Optima'>X 1,000*


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14092777
> *IF YOU STICK YOU LOOSE
> *


*That is number.11 on the list!*


----------



## DIPN714

yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 4 2009, 09:08 AM~14092777
> *IF YOU STICK YOU LOOSE
> *



x2000


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Jun 4 2009, 01:23 PM~14095159
> *x2000
> *


X3000


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 4 2009, 12:05 PM~14094428
> *That is number.11 on the list!
> *


change it to #1, pronto!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ct1458

so what goes down on that saturday, and what hotel does everyone stay at?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Jun 4 2009, 07:49 PM~14098735
> *so what goes down on that saturday, and what hotel does everyone stay at?
> *


Ride round da city at night....maybe even a lil pre hop action.......I know there was last year.......


As for hotels there's acouple around the main hotel but last time we checked that telly was full already.


----------



## TWEEDY

Hampton inn


----------



## 83low

COUNTIN DOWN THEM DAYS, CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

ill be selling umbrella hats for 5 bucks a piece.


----------



## stevie d

laying some paint on the hopper tonight gettin ready :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 5 2009, 03:10 PM~14105377
> *laying some paint on the hopper tonight gettin ready  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 5 2009, 11:23 PM~14109646
> *:0  :0
> *


shsssssh lol gettin her ready for roswell then tulsa :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches

not gona make it :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 6 2009, 05:03 PM~14111441
> *not gona make it  :angry:
> *


Why not you still got 2 weeks left.


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 6 2009, 02:54 PM~14112859
> *Why not you still got 2 weeks left.
> *


just got informed of some personall legal issues on that date


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 5 2009, 02:05 PM~14105346
> *ill be selling umbrella hats for 5 bucks a piece.
> *


sell 2 for 8?


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 7 2009, 08:57 AM~14117261
> *sell 2 for 8?
> *



il buy 2for 8


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 6 2009, 10:03 AM~14111441
> *not gona make it  :angry:
> *


DAMN !! DAMN !! DAMN !! :angry:  :angry:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 6 2009, 02:54 PM~14112859
> *Why not you still got 2 weeks left.
> *


I GUESS ITS ON KC AND CHI-TOWN CAUSE AINT SHIT OUTTA THE STL NO MOE :nosad: its all gone wrong.............


----------



## chevyman

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 6 2009, 04:24 PM~14113016
> *just  got informed of some personall legal issues on that date
> *


      :angry:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 8 2009, 02:30 AM~14121194
> *I GUESS ITS ON KC AND CHI-TOWN CAUSE AINT SHIT OUTTA THE STL NO MOE :nosad: its all gone wrong.............
> *


you know chris i fill ya everyones done quit the hoppin game,man gas is to high,it costs to much money to hopp. :angry: :angry: I guess all the talk from the last 2 or 3 years don't mean shit now.We still manage to make shows and put it down.we'll be there for the midwest hope us and chi and hold it down.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

you guys should just call the whole thing off.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 8 2009, 08:39 AM~14124699
> *you know chris i fill ya everyones done quit the hoppin game,man gas is to high,it costs to much money to hopp. :angry:  :angry: I guess all the talk from the last 2 or 3 years don't mean shit now.We still manage to make shows and put it down.we'll be there for the midwest hope us and chi and hold it down.
> *


ITS ALL GOOD. IM GOING TO TRY MY BEST TO BE OUT THERE AND HAVE FUN.
THE LEAST EVERYBODY FROM THE MIDWEST CAN DO IS BE THERE AS A SUPPORT.
WE WILL BE WATCHING THE CIRCUS AND THEN WILL HOP. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 6 2009, 01:03 PM~14111441
> *not gona make it  :angry:
> *



werd....


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 7 2009, 07:28 PM~14121178
> *DAMN !! DAMN !! DAMN !!  :angry:    :angry:
> *


sorry homie,,,got some important bullshit to hopefully take care of :uh: trust me id much rather be at this pic nic


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2009, 03:24 PM~14127352
> *sorry homie,,,got some important bullshit to hopefully take care of :uh: trust me id much rather be at this pic nic
> *



shit... they all can just come to the westside picnic and get served, huh PiNkY !?


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 5 2009, 01:05 PM~14105346
> *ill be selling umbrella hats for 5 bucks a piece.
> *


I still got mine from last year...:biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 8 2009, 07:39 AM~14124699
> *you know chris i fill ya everyones done quit the hoppin game,man gas is to high,it costs to much money to hopp. :angry:  :angry: I guess all the talk from the last 2 or 3 years don't mean shit now.We still manage to make shows and put it down.we'll be there for the midwest hope us and chi and hold it down.
> *


yeah,, but i know them COLD BLOODED RIDAZ got sumthin' COOKIN' on the grill........GREY GOOSE GOTA GET LOOSE....... :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## tx regulater 254

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 5 2009, 11:55 PM~14109824
> *shsssssh lol gettin her ready for roswell then tulsa  :biggrin:
> *


Must be using sum of dat UFO paint, so you can get dem big inches! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 8 2009, 07:39 PM~14127575
> *shit... they all can just come to the westside picnic and get served, huh PiNkY !?
> *


 :uh: Tulsa is the showdown for the west agianst the midwest if you ain't there then don't even try to speak about they can get served later,you had your chance to be ready it's time to put up or shutup.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2009, 07:24 PM~14127352
> *sorry homie,,,got some important bullshit to hopefully take care of :uh: trust me id much rather be at this pic nic
> *


Do what you gotta do bro,there's always next time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 8 2009, 10:04 PM~14129148
> *yeah,, but i know them COLD BLOODED RIDAZ got sumthin' COOKIN' on the grill........GREY GOOSE GOTA GET LOOSE....... :biggrin:
> *


I hope so i hav'nt talked to them in a min.I hope they bringing something. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jun 8 2009, 12:24 PM~14127352
> *sorry homie,,,got some important bullshit to hopefully take care of :uh: trust me id much rather be at this pic nic
> *


its all good pinky, COACH FABIAN can handle them all "KING KONG AINT GOT SHIT ON HIM" :roflmao: :biggrin: (((((((PEACE))))))


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by tx regulater 254_@Jun 8 2009, 08:22 PM~14132886
> *Must be using sum of dat UFO paint, so you can get dem big inches! :biggrin:
> *


dam the secrets out its the secret mooon dust we use in the pumps haha


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2009, 12:21 AM~14133637
> *:uh: Tulsa is the showdown for the west agianst the midwest if you ain't there then don't even try to speak about they can get served later,you had your chance to be ready it's time to put up or shutup.
> *



then shut up then homie, noone was talking to you


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 2 2009, 07:46 PM~14075464
> *Yo bro i gotta say something on this,it's cool the show is getting all this coverage,and i know it's a big show everyyear.But rollin has put in big work trying to get the west coast peeps out here as well as the midwest.I know for a fact most of the people coming (for the hopp) are coming because of him,and me putting in work on it.Now i know thats the truth and when we see all the new hoppers out there this year that will tell the truth but rollin deserves most of the credit on the hopp.And thats just being real give the man his props.Because the way you put it out there is like he didn't do anymore then the others when he's done way more.Fact.
> *


All that was said was an announcement of who was covering this picnic...he didn't put it out there like nothing...Fact...I understand Rollin' has hyped up the hop and it's become something we never could have dreamed of 11 years ago but he's not the only one covering the picnic...this picnic has always been about more than a hop but the hop does bring in a crowd!...the picnic is being covered by Lowrider Magazine, Rollin' Videos and Big Fish...this year Rollin is coordinating the hop...but just like the 10 years prior to this picnic no one has worked harder than the 20+ members of the Tulsa chapter of the Individuals...I've been out of the loop for the past 8 months but I know the members of this chapter work hard starting from the day after the last picnic to the day of the next picnic to organize and raise funds for the next picnic...my 2 cents

<~SPANKY~>


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 9 2009, 03:46 PM~14137371
> *its all good pinky, COACH FABIAN  can handle them all "KING KONG AINT GOT SHIT ON HIM"  :roflmao:  :biggrin: (((((((PEACE))))))
> *


LOL nah i can't handle all of them but we'll be there at least.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 9 2009, 07:46 PM~14139929
> *then shut up then homie, noone was talking to you
> *


 :uh: Ok man you guys can serve them later. :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 9 2009, 11:43 PM~14142293
> *All that was said was an announcement of who was covering this picnic...he didn't put it out there like nothing...Fact...I understand Rollin' has hyped up the hop and it's become something we never could have dreamed of 11 years ago but he's not the only one covering the picnic...this picnic has always been about more than a hop but the hop does bring in a crowd!...the picnic is being covered by Lowrider Magazine, Rollin' Videos and Big Fish...this year Rollin is coordinating the hop...but just like the 10 years prior to this picnic no one has worked harder than the 20+ members of the Tulsa chapter of the Individuals...I've been out of the loop for the past 8 months but I know the members of this chapter work hard  starting from the day after the last picnic to the day of the next picnic to organize and raise funds for the next picnic...my 2 cents
> 
> <~SPANKY~>
> *


spank no one said anyone did work harder...FACT all i'm saying is give the homie thats hyped this thang up and is a major reason most of the westcoast homies are even coming out this year his props,thats all.He's not just covering the action he's bringing the action. Also this picnic has always been fun from the first one untill now,much props to the tulsa I for doing it every year.I know K.C has always supported it big.so everyone that has came has helped it get as big as it has.


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2009, 11:56 PM~14145975
> *so everyone that has came has helped it get as big as it has.
> *


FACT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 10 2009, 05:29 AM~14146438
> *FACT
> 
> 
> *


and this by far will be the biggest and best. :biggrin: we coming deep bro plus sat is my b-day so it's party time. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Not gonna make tulsa but it should be in denver,another clean Majestics/streetriders built car.


----------



## TWEEDY

hopefully the hop pit will be bigger this year so everyones not to crowded and more cars can go nose to nose


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 10 2009, 12:51 AM~14145908
> *:uh: Ok man you guys can serve them later. :uh:
> *



its all good... I cant justify a 28 hour road trip and bring out the cars for free homie, times is tuff for a non baller... but for you ballers, its all good :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 10 2009, 11:46 AM~14150565
> *its all good... I cant justify a 28 hour road trip and bring out the cars for( free) homie, times is tuff for a non baller... but for you ballers, its all good   :biggrin:-- *


 -----
you said that right....same here :yes: :yes:


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL_@Jun 10 2009, 11:46 AM~14150565
> *its all good... I cant justify a 28 hour road trip and bring out the cars for free homie, times is tuff for a non baller... but for you ballers, its all good   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 10 2009, 04:43 PM~14149504
> *hopefully the hop pit will be bigger this year so everyones not to crowded and more cars can go nose to nose
> *


Hopefully theres so many hoppers there will be nose ups going on at the same time in different places.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIGDOLLABILL+Jun 10 2009, 06:46 PM~14150565-->
> 
> 
> 
> its all good... I cant justify a 28 hour road trip and bring out the cars for free homie, times is tuff for a non baller... but for you ballers, its all good   :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well i can justify a 28 hour road trip(i do it all the time) to rep my side and put it down for my club,and have a whole lot of fun doing it.And i'm no baller,i work an 8 hour day everyday and work at our shop everynight after that.But then agian thats why i'm a majestic Thats just how we do it. :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 10 2009, 07:44 PM~14151061
> *-----
> you said that right....same here  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :uh:Where you been homie get your ride higher?????i thought i was gonna get a hopp with a street car guess not now. :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:nicoderm:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 11 2009, 07:06 PM~14164365
> *:nicoderm:
> *


----------



## big fish

BIG FISH WILL THERE WITH ALL MY NEW VOLS


----------



## mashingbumper

Is this picnic around the same time every year in tulsa , I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it this year,as much as I really wanted to


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mashingbumper_@Jun 13 2009, 04:37 AM~14176647
> *Is this picnic around the same time every year in tulsa , I don't think I'm gonna be able to make it this year,as much as I really wanted to
> *


 :0 Come on now bro we can't be backing down now.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Well 1 more week hope this one makes it,we still have a way to go on it.


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 13 2009, 04:11 PM~14178932
> *:biggrin:
> *


What up joe you guys got your rooms allready we staying at the quality inn rooms are only 65 and 69.Just ask for the majestics price i got it set up.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2009, 10:43 AM~14179071
> *What up joe you guys got your rooms allready we staying at the quality inn rooms are only 65 and 69.Just ask for the majestics price i got it set up.
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Damn we need more time.


----------



## lone star

this time next week gona be sweat ass off. its gona be HOT


----------



## 83low

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2009, 07:42 AM~14185116
> *Damn we need more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN LOOKS LIKE IT'S COMING TOGETHER PRETTY GOOD FAM BAM.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 83low_@Jun 14 2009, 03:06 PM~14185182
> *DAMN LOOKS LIKE IT'S COMING TOGETHER PRETTY GOOD FAM BAM.
> *


Yeah but we still got alot to do in 1 week.We gonna try though. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2009, 08:42 AM~14185116
> *Damn we need more time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice..whos ride?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 14 2009, 06:18 PM~14186145
> *nice..whos ride?
> *


Joses,he also owns the black coupe,hes had at shows lately


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2009, 10:21 AM~14186155
> *Joses,he also owns the black coupe,hes had at shows lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 14 2009, 12:21 PM~14186155
> *Joses,he also owns the black coupe,hes had at shows lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice..i love me some Lacs..


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I just want to say to the cali guys coming out,be safe on them roads and we'll see you this weekend win or lose it's gonna be a great show.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 15 2009, 12:22 AM~14191498
> *I just want to say to the cali guys coming out,be safe on them roads and we'll see you this weekend win or lose it's gonna be a great show.
> *


X2 

Got love for the west coast. win or LOSE :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Buuuuump


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 13 2009, 09:53 AM~14178553
> *:0 Come on now bro we can't be backing down now.
> *


Believe me homie I aint backingout by choice I just found out I might be facing a lay off in July and the company I work for aint doing so hot right now and I don't wanna spend if I really don't have to , it makes me mad cause I was ready to nose up with some west coast homies but looks like it's gonna have to wait till next year , keep me posted on stuff going on in or around KC that's alot closer and cheaper . To all my low riding Fam have fun and be safe on the way there and back to your homes , I'll be there next year mashing tht bumper :biggrin:


----------



## LONNDOGG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 9 2009, 09:56 PM~14145975
> *spank no one said anyone did work harder...FACT  all i'm saying is give the homie thats hyped this thang up and is a major reason most of the westcoast homies are even coming out this year his props,thats all.He's not just covering the action he's bringing the action. Also this picnic has always been fun from the first one untill now,much props to the tulsa I for doing it every year.I know K.C has always supported it big.so everyone that has came has helped it get as big as it has.
> *


can't say if he is the only reason the westcoast is coming cause L.A chapter individuals hyped tulsa up also :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

Not reading through the 107 pages so I'll just ask. Who's bringing a single?


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

dont worry. alot of the west coast will back out too.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LONNDOGG_@Jun 15 2009, 06:26 PM~14195391
> *can't say if he is the only reason the westcoast is coming cause L.A chapter individuals hyped tulsa up also  :biggrin:
> *


bro i know alot of folks got it going but me and him planned this west coast midwest thang. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Damn man 4 days left and we got a shit load left to do.I'm just picking up my sons lincoln from the paint shop TODAY tuesday and it will be in tulsa. :biggrin: Plus the caddy we are picking up today from the interior shop.But this is have the fun of a show all the work you gotta put in to make it. :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 07:43 AM~14204463
> *Damn man 4 days left and we got a shit load left to do.I'm just picking up my sons lincoln from the paint shop TODAY tuesday and it will be in tulsa. :biggrin: Plus the caddy we are picking up today from the interior shop.But this is have the fun of a show all the work you gotta put in to make it. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


And here you are on the computer! LOL Get to work fool :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 16 2009, 01:45 PM~14204479
> *And here you are on the computer! LOL Get to work fool  :biggrin:
> *


I gotta do it man if you notice no one else is on here.  But if your good ast what you do you can do both. :0 :biggrin:Man i'll see you all sat i think your hotel is right across from ours,so we'll be partying sat night. :biggrin: It's my b-day so it's on. :0


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 07:53 AM~14204533
> *I gotta do it man if you notice no one else is on here.  But if your good ast what you do you can do both. :0  :biggrin:
> *


LOL I hear that shit. Progress is lookin good bro!  
Where are ya'll stayin Satuday night?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 16 2009, 01:55 PM~14204540
> *LOL I hear that shit. Progress is lookin good bro!
> Where are ya'll stayin Satuday night?
> *


Quality inn right across from the hampton.


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 AM~14204576
> *Quality inn right across from the hampton.
> *


Cool. We got the crown if you got the liver homie :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 16 2009, 02:06 PM~14204596
> *Cool. We got the crown if you got the liver homie  :biggrin:
> *


I think i got some left. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Clean show car street double reg pump looking for a hopp in tulsa. :biggrin:


----------



## Psta

Good Luck to everyone, BUT ESPECIALLY THE WEST COAST AND CALI!!!
Hope everyone has a goodtime and stays safe!
cant wait to hear what happend on Sunday and see the pics Monday!


----------



## showandgo

well due to my recent heart attack i will not be making this trip. i wish everyone a safe and good time and cant wait to see what happened


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 08:10 AM~14204619
> *Clean show car street double reg pump looking for a hopp in tulsa. :biggrin:
> 
> *





:biggrin:


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 09:10 AM~14204619
> *Clean show car street double reg pump looking for a hopp in tulsa. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


*will it nose up to a street truck?* :biggrin:


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 08:03 AM~14204576
> *Quality inn right across from the hampton.
> *


 looks like thats the spot to stay at..caint wait :biggrin: i wish every one a safe trip there & back home..


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 16 2009, 07:59 AM~14204896
> *Good Luck to everyone, BUT ESPECIALLY THE WEST COAST AND CALI!!!
> Hope everyone has a goodtime and stays safe!
> cant wait to hear what happend on Sunday and see the pics Monday!
> *


damn ric, we gota get you out hurr one of these summers............i'll kick it fah yah witt demm LA boyz :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## Psta

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 16 2009, 04:09 PM~14208908
> *damn ric, we gota get you out hurr one of these summers............i'll kick it fah yah witt demm LA boyz :biggrin:  :wave:
> *


No doubt homie!
Ill take my ass outta Cali for a few days one of these days and come out to the Mid-west!


----------



## 83low

*THE TULSA CHAPTER OF THE BIG "I" WANTS TO WISH EVERYONE A BLESSED AND SAFE TRIP DOWN HERE. CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Psta_@Jun 16 2009, 07:59 AM~14204896
> *Good Luck to everyone, BUT ESPECIALLY THE WEST COAST AND CALI!!!
> Hope everyone has a goodtime and stays safe!
> cant wait to hear what happend on Sunday and see the pics Monday!
> *


x2 on tha safety.. but the WC dont need no luck! Just to be nicer to premative hoppers! ...Say it aint so! :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 83low_@Jun 16 2009, 04:56 PM~14209859
> *THE TULSA CHAPTER OF THE BIG "I" WANTS TO WISH EVERYONE A BLESSED AND SAFE TRIP DOWN HERE.  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE YA'LL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


x2, x2! God Bless Everyone attending or not and truly be safe.


----------



## Southside01




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 16 2009, 08:19 AM~14205014
> *well due to my recent heart attack i will not be making this trip. i wish everyone a safe and good time and cant wait to see what happened
> *


we heard jimmy u better take care of urself homie ok :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jun 17 2009, 01:49 AM~14210807
> *x2 on tha safety.. but the WC dont need no luck! Just to be nicer to premative hoppers!   ...Say it aint so!  :biggrin:
> *


By premative you mean pre bullshit hoppers. :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 07:10 AM~14204619
> *Clean show car street double reg pump looking for a hopp in tulsa. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


 ill hop that truck :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:27 AM~14214078
> *ill hop that truck :0
> *


He said streetcar,thats not you anymore.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 16 2009, 05:16 PM~14206081
> *will it nose up to a street truck?  :biggrin:
> *


anything you got.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 16 2009, 11:29 PM~14214088
> *He said streetcar,thats not you anymore.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 you said it car not truck. and is street car...you will see :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 16 2009, 11:49 PM~14214172
> *you said it car not truck. and is street car...you will see :biggrin:
> *


 hop shop mike e what it do :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2009, 06:49 AM~14214172
> *you said it car not truck. and is street car...you will see :biggrin:
> *


It isn't a truck? :uh: And you aren't street----------------NO MORE. :0


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jun 16 2009, 11:00 PM~14213904
> *we heard jimmy u better take care of urself homie ok  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i feel really bad about not making it, but hey maybe we can have a virtual hop


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Stunta_@Jun 16 2009, 12:16 PM~14206081
> *will it nose up to a street truck?  :biggrin:
> *


what u got ?


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;U GONA DO UR THING SWITCH MAN;;;STREET CAR


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jun 17 2009, 09:02 AM~14216412
> *;;;;U  GONA DO UR THING  SWITCH MAN;;;STREET CAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: thay just dont no.....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2009, 06:05 AM~14215149
> *It isn't a truck? :uh: And you aren't street----------------NO MORE. :0
> *


you said no excuses!! looks like you got them all :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2009, 06:05 AM~14215149
> *It isn't a truck? :uh: And you aren't street----------------NO MORE. :0
> *


 :uh: it has a bed right?? so that makes it a truck fool!!!!do your homework :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

and todd bring you shitt to homie boy! so you can get it to!!!!!!!!


----------



## MR.*512*

:biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2009, 09:33 AM~14216693
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: thay just dont no.........*KNOW*
> *


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:0


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2009, 12:00 PM~14217633
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:  :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 17 2009, 11:05 AM~14217672
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:    :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## TWEEDY

:0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2009, 10:59 AM~14217618
> *:uh:
> *


just trying to help. its hard to understand sometimes. thats all


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 17 2009, 09:15 AM~14215544
> *yeah i feel really bad about not making it, but hey maybe we can have a virtual hop
> *


send some of your members. :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 17 2009, 11:42 AM~14216768
> *:uh:    it has a bed right?? so that makes it a truck fool!!!!do your homework :0
> *


yours has a ton of wieght with 2 gates and the wheels in the back of the wells.makes it circus right excuseman la. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 17 2009, 01:10 PM~14218934
> *yours has a ton of wieght with 2 gates and the wheels in the back of the wells.makes it circus right  excuseman la. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh shiiit! :wow:


----------



## BIGDOLLABILL

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 17 2009, 04:10 PM~14218934
> *yours has a ton of wieght with 2 gates and the wheels in the back of the wells.makes it circus right  excuseman la. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

Can't wait to see who comes out for the midwest.


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 17 2009, 08:37 PM~14223520
> *Can't wait to see who comes out for the midwest.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 17 2009, 01:10 PM~14218934
> *yours has a ton of wieght with 2 gates and the wheels in the back of the wells.makes it circus right  excuseman la. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


o shit!! One more excuse. A old fool just pull yo shit up it. Stell a single and I will hop yo shit to!!!!!! I. don't give a shit.!!!!!!!!


----------



## HOP SHOP

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 16 2009, 11:01 PM~14214221
> *hop shop mike e what it do :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


getting ready to bust out some new hoppers :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS

i think were staying at the Hampton...looks like this weekend is going to be bad ass....going to have to bring extra memory cards for the pics lol


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 17 2009, 11:35 PM~14224289
> *i think were staying at the Hampton...looks like this weekend is going to be bad ass....going to have to bring extra memory cards for the pics lol
> *


X2 hamptons the spot


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

hope everyone has fun


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 18 2009, 04:21 AM~14224104
> *o shit!! One more excuse. A old fool just pull yo shit up it. Stell  a single and I will hop yo shit to!!!!!! I. don't give a shit.!!!!!!!!
> *


You know them all.On the big fish some dude beat you and you said mine drives on the highway.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Who cares you still lost. :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 18 2009, 05:47 AM~14224921
> *X2 hamptons the spot
> *


Nah the quality inn is. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

dunno. theres a 100 in hopper stayin at our spot. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 18 2009, 07:00 AM~14225433
> *dunno. theres a 100 in hopper stayin at our spot. :0
> *


Really whos that ron. :biggrin: Majestics baby.


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 02:12 AM~14225495
> *Really whos that ron. :biggrin: Majestics baby.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Almost ready.


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin GOOD bro, caddy gonna make the deadline?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

2:00 am still workin!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 18 2009, 07:14 AM~14225507
> *Lookin GOOD bro, caddy gonna make the deadline?
> *


Picked up my sons from the painter today so we have to do all the hydros on it then finish the caddy.If it makes it it will be last minute.


----------



## TWEEDY

and playing on the computer :biggrin: Sup tino. see ya this weekend. MIDWEST baby


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 18 2009, 07:16 AM~14225524
> *and playing on the computer  :biggrin:  Sup tino. see ya this weekend. MIDWEST baby
> *


Up at 6 work untill 1 LIL untill 3. :biggrin: All week long. :biggrin: Clown switchman on sunday all worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 02:20 AM~14225545
> *Up at 6 work untill 1 LIL untill 3. :biggrin: All week long. :biggrin: Clown switchman on sunday all worth it. :biggrin:
> *


X2 u meant excuseman right? :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 12:20 AM~14225545
> *Up at 6 work untill 1 LIL untill 3. :biggrin: All week long. :biggrin: Clown switchman on sunday all worth it. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: Huh lil man we will see!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## Spanky

what's up Switchman? Ready for this weekend?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 17 2009, 11:58 PM~14225419
> *You know them all.On the big fish some dude beat you and you said mine drives on the highway.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Who cares you still lost. :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :twak:
> *


  Homie you look at to min videos I want you to beat me !! So get off my nuts! And I will see you sunday!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 18 2009, 12:49 AM~14225696
> *what's up Switchman? Ready for this weekend?
> *


 Yes sir!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 18 2009, 12:23 AM~14225576
> *X2 u meant excuseman right? :0
> *


 Ok now what do you want to do!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 18 2009, 02:16 AM~14225524
> *and playing on the computer  :biggrin:  Sup tino. see ya this weekend. MIDWEST baby
> *


whats happenin hommie


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 18 2009, 01:49 AM~14225696
> *what's up Switchman? Ready for this weekend?
> *


this weekend u wont see me without a CORONA!


----------



## kansasfull

hope all this shit talk en dont ruin a good thing,this has been a cool layed back show for years i just hope it stays that way.................


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jun 18 2009, 09:33 AM~14227519
> *hope all this shit talk en dont ruin a good thing,this has been a cool layed back show for years i just hope it stays that way.................
> *


*Its all in fun! Everyone is coming to have a good time! the guys from the west are come 20+ hour to hop and see who's the best!*


----------



## ROLL'N

*For everyone hitting the road today and tomorrow! I hope you have a safe trip and come ready! And last Please leave the Excuses at Home! *


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 18 2009, 10:11 AM~14227814
> *For everyone hitting the road today and tomorrow! I hope you have a safe trip and come ready! And last Please leave the Excuses at Home!
> *


see ya soon :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## AndrewH

so we got a list of probable or official match ups yet? or everyones keeping hush hush til the weekend?


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 18 2009, 01:20 PM~14229745
> *so we got a list of probable or official match ups yet? or everyones keeping hush hush til the weekend?
> *


:biggrin: *we are waiting to see who shows up!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Jun 18 2009, 04:33 PM~14227519
> *hope all this shit talk en dont ruin a good thing,this has been a cool layed back show for years i just hope it stays that way.................
> *


Come on man all this talk is good for the show it just hypes it up.But the time for talking is done now we gonna see who backs it up. :biggrin: i know we can't fuck with 90-100 inch cars so they got that.i just hope everything we bring is on the bumper if so we did our thang.win or lose.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jun 18 2009, 08:20 PM~14229745
> *so we got a list of probable or official match ups yet? or everyones keeping hush hush til the weekend?
> *


i want switch and chipper D.Anyone else just pull up.


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 04:32 PM~14231691
> *i want switch and chipper D.Anyone else just pull up.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 16 2009, 08:19 AM~14205014
> *well due to my recent heart attack i will not be making this trip. i wish everyone a safe and good time and cant wait to see what happened
> *



get well soon


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 12:20 AM~14225545
> *Up at 6 work untill 1 LIL untill 3. :biggrin: All week long. :biggrin: Clown switchman on sunday all worth it. :biggrin:
> *


ALL ABOARD "THE NIGHT TRAIN" TRANSPORTER IS ON THE WAY FROM KENTUCKY TONITE WITT 4 CARS AND WILL STOP TO PICK UP THREE FROM THE STL ............AND WE WILL BRING UP THE REAR WITT WHAT WE HAVE. I'M GOING TO SLEEP NOW I CANT HANG WITT YOU FABIAN. ON ON THE REAL MAN I HOPE YOU HAVE SOME HELP TO TAKE ON THE WEST :yes: LOOKIN KINDA WEEK.......ALOT OF TALK WENT ON A COUPLE YEARS AGO CALLIN OUT THE WEST..........WEL NOW THEY ON THE WAY  WHAT YOU GOOOOOONE DO :0 hno: :biggrin: (((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## Stickz

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 06:31 PM~14231661
> *Come on man all this talk is good for the show it just hypes it up.But the time for talking is done now we gonna see who backs it up. :biggrin: i know we can't fuck with 90-100 inch cars so they got that.i just hope everything we bring is on the bumper if so we did our thang.win or lose.
> *


That's wasup Fabian


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 18 2009, 07:46 AM~14225683
> *Huh lil man we will see!!!!!!
> *


OK gramps. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 19 2009, 03:40 AM~14234269
> *ALL ABOARD "THE NIGHT TRAIN" TRANSPORTER IS ON THE WAY FROM KENTUCKY TONITE WITT 4 CARS AND WILL STOP TO PICK UP THREE FROM THE STL ............AND WE WILL BRING UP THE REAR WITT WHAT WE HAVE. I'M GOING TO SLEEP NOW I CANT HANG WITT YOU FABIAN. ON ON THE REAL MAN I HOPE YOU HAVE SOME HELP TO TAKE ON THE WEST :yes: LOOKIN KINDA WEEK.......ALOT OF TALK WENT ON A COUPLE YEARS AGO CALLIN OUT THE WEST..........WEL NOW THEY ON THE WAY  WHAT YOU GOOOOOONE DO :0  hno:  :biggrin: (((((((PEACE)))))))
> *


We gonna rep hope all the talkers from a couple years ago are gonna also instead of saying we'll get you later. :uh: :biggrin: see ya there chris.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 19 2009, 04:29 AM~14234799
> *That's wasup Fabian
> *


true talk thats all we ever care about doing our thang. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 09:33 PM~14234862
> *OK gramps. :biggrin:
> *


:angry: a cheek this out lil fool ! im 3 years older than you !!so y do you keep calling me a old man :angry: ?you need to stop. :angry: :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 04:32 PM~14231691
> *i want switch and chipper D.Anyone else just pull up.
> *


 :angry: o you got that!! soon as i see you!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Jun 19 2009, 06:00 AM~14235718-->
> 
> 
> 
> :angry: a cheek this out  lil fool ! im 3 years older than you !!so y do you keep calling me a old man :angry: ?you need to stop. :angry:  :angry:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: maybe but you look alot older. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 19 2009, 06:13 AM~14235818
> *:angry:  o you got that!! soon as i see you!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


 :roflmao: i'm not coming.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 11:24 PM~14235894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe but you look alot older. :biggrin:
> :roflmao: i'm not coming.
> *


 :biggrin: yea and no a lot more!!!!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 11:24 PM~14235894
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: maybe but you look alot older. :biggrin:
> :roflmao: i'm not coming.
> *


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Buuuuump !


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 18 2009, 11:24 PM~14235894
> *:roflmao:
> :roflmao: i'm not coming.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: *BULLS#%T!!!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 19 2009, 05:08 PM~14238747
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: BULLS#%T!!!
> *


Damn just got my son's lincoln out the paint shop,go to hop it and had major problems.the night before we leave.(no bullshit)gonna pull an all nighter to try and get it fixed.


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 19 2009, 09:07 PM~14244332
> *Damn just got my son's lincoln out the paint shop,go to hop it and had major problems.the night before we leave.(no bullshit)gonna pull an all nighter to try and get it fixed.
> *


*man! That sucks! it will all be worth it though!* :biggrin:


----------



## L-BABY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 18 2009, 10:00 PM~14235718
> *:angry: a cheek this out  lil fool ! im 3 years older than you !!so y do you keep calling me a old man :angry: ?you need to stop. :angry:  :angry:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS A GOOD THING HOMIE, LOL KEEP GETIN OLDER SWITCH THATS THA BUSINESS..... :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by L-BABY_@Jun 20 2009, 07:16 AM~14246317
> *:biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS A GOOD THING HOMIE, LOL KEEP GETIN OLDER SWITCH THATS THA BUSINESS..... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 19 2009, 09:07 PM~14244332
> *Damn just got my son's lincoln out the paint shop,go to hop it and had major problems.the night before we leave.(no bullshit)gonna pull an all nighter to try and get it fixed.
> *


  1 more excuse... :nono: :nono:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 19 2009, 11:07 PM~14244332
> *Damn just got my son's lincoln out the paint shop,go to hop it and had major problems.the night before we leave.(no bullshit)gonna pull an all nighter to try and get it fixed.
> *



whats wrong with it


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 20 2009, 11:11 AM~14247480
> *whats wrong with it
> *


it has a touch of the west coast flu


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 20 2009, 01:30 PM~14247586
> *it has a touch of the west coast flu
> *


 :0


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL

weres everythin going down tonight?


----------



## Southside01

just made it to tulsa :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@Jun 20 2009, 07:34 PM~14249940
> *weres everythin going down tonight?
> *


hampton/ quality inn/ best western...etc


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL

we at red roof barely got here couldnt bring my ride but we here to support da midwest... im fukin lost how we get to them places


----------



## spider97

> _Originally posted by 79MONTECARLOILL_@Jun 20 2009, 08:37 PM~14250253
> *we at red roof barely got here couldnt bring my ride but we here to support da midwest... im fukin lost how we get to them places
> *



where is da wood?


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL

> _Originally posted by spider97_@Jun 20 2009, 09:47 PM~14250320
> *where is da wood?
> *


streamwood il nw suburbs of chi town bro


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL

wut time is all this startin im trying to figure out how to get there


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 20 2009, 08:49 PM~14250015
> *just made it to tulsa :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silent7905

kickin it at night trips in tulsa


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

black magic in the house


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Black Magic and the Majestics reppin hard core, We're here to put it down, and I came to kick some ass....Big M bitches 

Hey Switch I see you is here ,the Wichita boys got a car for ya... :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

wish we could have gone and broke that ass off


----------



## stevie d

we gettin ready no excuses just straight bumper action :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76

wish I could be there to see the hop. Hope everybody has fun and stays safe


----------



## matdogg

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 20 2009, 11:25 PM~14251274
> *Black Magic and the Majestics reppin hard core, We're here to put it down, and I came to kick some ass....Big M bitches
> 
> Hey Switch I see you is here ,the Wichita boys got a car for ya... :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 wut up Ron i wich i could of made it to this one to much work to do :angry: :banghead:


----------



## BigPete

somebody needs to post pics of the west coast whooping some ass. cuz we all know who is gonna win


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 21 2009, 08:38 AM~14252691
> *somebody needs to post pics of the west coast whooping some ass. cuz we all know who is gonna win
> *


ya but pictures of the mid west bowing down are priceless :biggrin:


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 21 2009, 08:46 AM~14252732
> *ya but pictures of the mid west bowing down  are priceless :biggrin:
> *


Affirmative :biggrin: Im depressed i couldnt make it lol :angry: or is it pissed??

but *HAPPY FATHERS DAY* to those doin what they supposed to do!!


----------



## RAGALAC

We here in tulsa and its JUST ABOUT SHOWTIME LADIES!!


----------



## Ganso313

:cheesy:


----------



## switches4life

BET THIS TOPIC IS GONA BLOW UP 20 PAGES OVERNIGHT :biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by switches4life_@Jun 21 2009, 01:24 PM~14254727
> *BET THIS TOPIC IS GONA BLOW UP 20 PAGES OVERNIGHT :biggrin:
> *


Man u missin it homie....I ain't saying no names...but some ******. Gettin they ass busted out here.......:0 :0 :0


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14255107
> *Man u missin it homie....I ain't saying no names...but some ******. Gettin they ass busted out here.......:0 :0 :0
> *


 :0 :0 :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14255107
> *Man u missin it homie....I ain't saying no names...but some ******. Gettin they ass busted out here.......:0 :0 :0
> *


pic's


----------



## chologoodtimes




----------



## bloody sunday

some one say something..


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 21 2009, 04:01 PM~14255382
> *pic's
> *


X2


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

come on allready


----------



## switches4life

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 21 2009, 03:54 PM~14255662
> *X2
> *


x3


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by RAGALAC_@Jun 21 2009, 02:19 PM~14255107
> *Man u missin it homie....I ain't saying no names...but some ******. Gettin they ass busted out here.......:0 :0 :0
> *


*WHAT CITY THEY FROM ??*


----------



## BigPete

I CANT WAIT IM CALLING THE HOMIE THATS OUT THERE


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 21 2009, 09:46 AM~14252732
> *ya but pictures of the mid west bowing down  are priceless :biggrin:
> *


sorry my friend but it didnt happen :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 21 2009, 05:46 PM~14256773
> *sorry my friend but it didnt happen :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


BUT DID YOU GET BROKE OFF :dunno: JUST WONDERING


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 21 2009, 07:47 PM~14256786
> *BUT DID YOU GET BROKE OFF :dunno: JUST WONDERING
> *


 SORRY BUT YOU WRONG :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BigPete

*PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN*


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 12:25 AM~14251274
> *Black Magic and the Majestics reppin hard core, We're here to put it down, and I came to kick some ass....Big M bitches
> 
> Hey Switch I see you is here ,the Wichita boys got a car for ya... :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

He came all the from la to do 67inches, u dont need to waste it time homie


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by BigPete_@Jun 21 2009, 07:55 PM~14256853
> *PICS OR IT DIDNT HAPPEN
> *


i will post pics and videos once i get home,im not on my comp


----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

i hear black magic was on bumper all day :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 21 2009, 08:03 PM~14256903
> *i hear black magic was on bumper all day :biggrin:
> *


RON DID GOOD .


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 21 2009, 07:57 PM~14256866
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> He came all the from la to do 67inches, u dont need to waste it time homie
> *



Sorry about my typing doing this while I'm drivin LOL


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by WestTexas_lowlow_@Jun 21 2009, 07:03 PM~14256903
> *i hear black magic was on bumper all day :biggrin:
> *




i heard it took three dually's to get rons cars up the hill to get in the park. is this true?


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 21 2009, 08:06 PM~14256940
> *RON DID GOOD .
> *



Yea he did good but one of the rules was u stick u lose!
And he did


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

I will post pics later, But as it stands 
Radical double
1st Tino from street riders/K.CMajestics with is BMH lincoln
2nd BMH Monte/Majestics
3rd 64 wagon from Southside

Radical single
1stSwitch's cutty from the "I"
2nd was the white regal from "I"

Double pump street
1st BMH cutlass "Majestics"
2nd Stevie D from R & J hdyros /Trueriders with his BMH cutty
3rd El co from Street Rider/K.C Majestics 

Single street
1st Willie from Franks hydros /Team Blow Me (az)
2nd Shawn from Lil Mo's hydros/Goodtime Wichita with his BMH cutty

It was hotter than hell, and it was in all good fun. I will defintly make this trip again ,with the hospitality we got from all the midwest peeps

I'll try to post pics in order to show how it went down
The after hop was cool too. but I will save those pics for Roll'n to put on volume 14.......

Special thanks to the Big "I" ,BMH team and Majestic for puttin it down and keepin it real..


----------



## AmyD

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 22 2009, 02:08 AM~14256956
> *i heard it took three dually's to get rons cars up the hill to get in the park. is this true?
> *


it was really only 2 ,but that was his truck with the 3 car trailer fully loaded going up a very steep hill from a stand still due to a car messing about in front of them,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 21 2009, 08:08 PM~14256956
> *i heard it took three dually's to get rons cars up the hill to get in the park. is this true?
> *


It was true, The hill was stupid steeeep....and the car I was folliwing stopped rite before the top.


----------



## Southside01

BESIDE THE HEAT ON TOP OF THAT HILL EVERYTHING WAS REAL GOOD GOT TO MEET RON AND HIS GUYS ,COOL PEOPLE.

HAD A LOT OF FUN,ENJOYED THE WHOLE DAY,I WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## VENOM65

DAMN I WISH I COULD HAVE MADE IT. ANYWAYS HAPPY FATHERS DAY TO ALL THE FATHERS.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 21 2009, 08:09 PM~14256960
> *Yea he did good but one of the rules was u stick u lose!
> And he did
> *


The first time we hopped it only did 84 as I burned a motor...When we came back out it was just for fun, It did get stuck and then hit 3 time on the bumper at like 105....So ,I guess I did suck, but it still shut the park down as we put the 205 back on and hopped it in the parking lot , stuck it to bumper like 3 more times :biggrin: 

It's all good I'm still a chipper


----------



## VENOM65

SO WHO WON THE WHOLE SHIT. MIDWEST OR WESTCOAST


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 07:23 PM~14257052
> *The first time we hopped it only did 84 as I burned a motor...When we came back out it was just for fun, It did get stuck and then hit 3 time on the bumper at like 105....So ,I guess I did suck, but it still shut the park down as we put the 205 back on and hopped it in the parking lot , stuck it to bumper like 3 more times :biggrin:
> 
> It's all good I'm still a chipper
> *




DAMN 105, U ARE A CHIPPER :biggrin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

so west coast shut it down :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 21 2009, 08:23 PM~14257053
> *SO WHO WON THE WHOLE SHIT. MIDWEST OR WESTCOAST
> *


As I told Roll'n it was a good day for LOWRIDING, I was reppin my distributors and Majestics...Not midwest or westcoast fuck that shit :0


----------



## VENOM65

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 07:25 PM~14257072
> *As I told Roll'n it was a good day for LOWRIDING, I was reppin my distributors and Majestics...Not midwest or westcoast fuck that shit :0
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 21 2009, 08:19 PM~14257021
> *BESIDE THE HEAT ON TOP OF THAT HILL  EVERYTHING WAS REAL GOOD GOT TO MEET RON AND HIS GUYS ,COOL PEOPLE.
> 
> HAD A LOT OF FUN,ENJOYED THE WHOLE DAY,I WILL BE BACK NEXT YEAR :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Your crew was good peeps to, and was glad to meet alot of new follow riders. Like I said I will make these trips more in the future


----------



## Southside01

THE WHOLE THING WAS THAT THE WESTCOAST GUYS THAT CAME TO TULSA AND THE MIDWEST GUYS HAD FUN AND YOU GUYS THAT DIDNT CAME DIDNT[/COLOR][/SIZE]

IT WAS A GOOD DAY IN ALL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL

yeah the heat was krazy. we r on oir way back to da chi still got like 10 hrs ahead of us. a lot of bad ass rides :biggrin: lookin forward to bringin my ride next year . missed da after hop wut went down?


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

1st Tino from street riders/K.CMajestics with is BMH lincoln ..... how many inches??


----------



## hoodcamino

pictures or video


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 21 2009, 08:30 PM~14257122
> * THE WHOLE THING WAS THAT THE WESTCOAST GUYS THAT CAME TO TULSA AND THE MIDWEST GUYS HAD FUN AND YOU GUYS THAT DIDNT CAME DIDNT[/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> IT WAS A GOOD DAY IN ALL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


And we were all treated well....The Big 'I' put on a kick ass picnic, cant wait for the 5th of July next weekend in L.A..Hope with the same treatment, I know with just more shit talkin :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 21 2009, 08:32 PM~14257135
> *1st Tino from street riders/K.CMajestics with is BMH lincoln  ..... how many inches??
> *


84 or 85....not sure.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 08:27 PM~14257094
> *:thumbsup: Your crew was good peeps to, and was glad to meet alot of new follow riders. Like I said I will make these trips more in the future
> *


YOU MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME TO CHICAGO WE HAVE A SHOW THAT WE HOSTING ITS ON AUGUST 09.
WE ARE HAVING OVER 5000.00 IN CASH AND PRIZES FOR THE SHOW.


----------



## Spanky

Who won? The crowd...it was another great picnic with great turnout...Individuals CC would like to thank all those that came and was able to withstand the heat with us...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

BlackMagicHydraulics, 7231981, WOOD_LIFE, KC Rider, 79MONTECARLOILL, samoa los, droptopt-bird, Southside01, Mideast, _*spanks*_

Sup mister L.V Spanks.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 21 2009, 08:37 PM~14257205
> *Who won? The crowd...it was another great picnic with great turnout...Individuals CC would like to thank all those that came and was able to withstand the heat with us...
> *


True that.. _I was sweating like a whore in church_

Glad to meet you again Spanky, Hope you like your 5 year old gift  

Thanks for having us homie, you guys did a helva job


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 21 2009, 08:37 PM~14257192
> *YOU MORE THAN WELCOME TO COME TO CHICAGO WE HAVE A SHOW THAT WE HOSTING ITS ON AUGUST 09.
> WE  ARE HAVING OVER 5000.00 IN CASH AND PRIZES FOR THE SHOW.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shit ..you crazy, I like to drive, but damn. :biggrin: ....Get us some help,like rooms or someting and we might be able to get some peeps up there


----------



## 7231981

damn it i couldnt make it by my 63 was there :biggrin: i will be there for sure next yr hopefully on bumper :0


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 07:40 PM~14257241
> *True that.. I was sweating like a whore in church
> 
> Glad to meet you again Spanky, Hope you like your 5 year old gift
> 
> Thanks for having us homie, you guys did a helva job
> *


well u are and u have been to church. congrats to all the peopel who made it and for the punks (including myself) thats didnt, you wolfed all that shit and didnt show. atleast i had the heart attack that stopped me :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 21 2009, 08:46 PM~14257327
> *well u are and u have been to church. congrats to all the peopel who made it and for the punks (including myself) thats didnt, you wolfed all that shit and didnt show. atleast i had the heart attack that stopped me :biggrin:
> *


That no excuse....



J/P wish you well Jimmy. would've had fun if you was here, you always a joker

Big M baby


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 07:54 PM~14257408
> *That no excuse....
> J/P wish you well Jimmy. would've had fun if you was here, you always a joker
> 
> Big M baby
> *


lol excuse or not i will be in vegas lololol. i know i would have had fun and by the looks a check or two :0 :biggrin:  dream team fool


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

good times!!! congrats tino!!! mid-west :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Here's some pics

















Stevie being a corn ball








Willie car 1 place single street 61''








3rd place single street








Tino 1st place radical








82'' wagon from south side


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Heres my chipper
























Larry from Arkansas :biggrin:


----------



## ($El chamuko$)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AndrewH

a dollar to get in,free food n drink. A picnic like that and I think the west-vs-midwest went out the window and just having a good time and tryna beat the heat came in :biggrin: only seen 2 fights and neither had anything to do with the hope I dont think


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 09:02 PM~14258097
> *Heres my chipper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Larry from Arkansas :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: it was good to meet you ron , have a safe trip back :wave:


----------



## bigboylarry

///


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 21 2009, 06:57 PM~14256866
> *:rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> 
> He came all the from la to do 67inches, u dont need to waste it time homie
> *


 homie who eava you are he came to rep and he did . WAS playing wit the car sence he bin here .and he won the money so fuck what you talking about !!!!!!!!! HE BROT HIS CAR DID YOU!!!!!!!!!!! NO I DONT THINK SO :0


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 09:00 PM~14258071
> *Here's some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie being a corn ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willie car 1 place single street 61''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd place single street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tino 1st place radical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82'' wagon from south side
> *


Dope snaps


----------



## TWEEDY

It was a great show as always :biggrin: just got back home at midnight :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by VItreryda_@Jun 22 2009, 12:49 AM~14259159
> *dont get tazed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Spanky

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 21 2009, 09:40 PM~14257241
> *
> Glad to meet you again Spanky, Hope you like your 5 year old gift
> 
> Thanks for having us homie, you guys did a helva job
> *


Yezzir man...thanks for that...even after 5 years you're a man of your word...I'll never forget that homie...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 21 2009, 11:00 PM~14258652
> *:thumbsup: it was good to meet you  ron , have a safe trip back :wave:
> *


most diffently homie, you too. Big larry. We still in Tulsa chillin for da nite wit da K.C and Soutsider boys...Having toooo much fun, You gotta be here to know it.....
Wrap that shit up, or it will fall off :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Jun 22 2009, 01:04 AM~14259707
> *Yezzir man...thanks for that...even after 5 years you're a man of your word...I'll never forget that homie...
> *


No problem G thats what it be about, again glad you had us, the show was off the hook. :0


----------



## 79MONTECARLOILL

dats tru i didnt really c any one really talkin shit bout da west coast vs. midwest... it was more bout havin fun and findin out who really showed up. once again it was bad ass. we still drivin back to da chi got a couple hrs to go...its fukin rainnin krazy but still well worth da drive


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Man we had a blast an will be back next year ... I thought kentucky had good hospitality ... Youguys in tulsa are top notch !


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 22 2009, 04:00 AM~14258071
> *Here's some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stevie being a corn ball
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Willie car 1 place single street 61''
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 3rd place single street
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tino 1st place radical
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 82'' wagon from south side
> *


Man it was a fun day,was hoping to have more from cali LIKE Darrell that DIDN't show up thats the second time fool. :0 But it was still a big hopp turn out.You know you was the highest out there ron just 1 stick messed it up.At the end of the day MAJESTICS agian showed up and did the damn thing.DREAMTEAM RUNNING THINGS. :biggrin: And a big ups to joe from southside for puttin it down,yo joe we know whos running the midwest homie.


----------



## REV. chuck

the epa would have had a fun day too with all that lead in 1 place :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by REV. chuck_@Jun 22 2009, 03:50 PM~14261030
> *the epa would have had a fun day too with all that lead in place  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

For those that dont migrate to other topics lol....


----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS




----------



## ENVIUS

There you guys go..ill have more vids of the hop later after i get done uploading them


----------



## 64 CRAWLING

gud pics


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 22 2009, 11:26 AM~14261353
> *There you guys go..ill have more vids of the hop later after i get done uploading them
> *


how many inches did hood hopper do???


----------



## Purple Haze

If you didnt make it you missed it!! Fun weekend and had a GOODTIME!! Besides the fact my hopper ****** out on me  Oh well she still smacked the bumper


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 22 2009, 10:25 AM~14261846
> *If you didnt make it you missed it!! Fun weekend and had a GOODTIME!! Besides the fact my hopper ****** out on me  Oh well she still smacked the bumper
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by h-town team 84 caddy_@Jun 22 2009, 10:23 AM~14261833
> *how many inches did hood hopper do???
> *


...MORE THAN U CUZ HE SHOWED UP!!!!! AND U DIDN'T!!!!! :biggrin: :0 






















































































JUST FUCKIN WIT YA HOMIE HE DID LIKE 66 I THINK......HE HAD SOME TECHNICAL DIFFICULTIES...


----------



## mashingbumper

Damn fellas looks like everybody there has a blast and I'm really sorry I missed it but I'll be there next year with 2 cars god willing homies


----------



## THE ONE

This car was off the hook!!!!! and it wasn't all the way together...........


did anybody get pictures of killed be killed.... :0


----------



## djdvl666

damn aaron, your killing my computer and ive got roadrunner. that last page took forever to load. :biggrin: 

nice pics, i will be right clicking my ass off for a few hours now  

hope you guys made it back safe. see you all in october.


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by djdvl666_@Jun 22 2009, 03:02 PM~14263126
> *damn aaron, your killing my computer and ive got roadrunner. that last page took forever to load. :biggrin:
> 
> nice pics, i will be right clicking my ass off for a few hours now
> 
> hope you guys made it back safe. see you all in october.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

id call roadrunner and ask for faster speed...those pics are resized to bearly nothing left lol.......
no one had any problems from what i can tell.......and well be in KC for sure...as well as more of our members...


----------



## Hydrohype

cant wait to see it on someones video!


----------



## flaked85

great turnout.


----------



## ROLL'N

*Man! Just Got Back from Tulsa,OK ! First of i want to thank Jerry and the individuals C.C for the treatment food, drink, suites, etc.. Great hospitality! THANK YOU! This show was one not to miss, regardless of what you heard! Man There were three people from the west to show up Ron,willy,Switch man! 20+ on the road Midwest Fabian,Joe, Tino,Allen,Larry,Robert and a few more! To say one won i wouldn't because a lot of people didn't show up! :dunno: Hey never the less it did still go down with more then 20+ hoppers from all around! Gas Hoppin Side by side battles breakin ,stickin, blown tires, cars on fire Etc... To see what went down be sure to grab volume.14 coming soon! Here is a preview pics to see what happen!! everyone that showed up! Thank You! And for those of you that didn't show up hey we will do it again next year!*


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by THE ONE_@Jun 22 2009, 01:47 PM~14263005
> *did anybody get pictures of killed be killed.... :0
> *


 :roflmao: 

you know tha deal wit me *****!


----------



## Pinky Bitches

:thumbsup:


----------



## 7231981

damn bob i seen pics of every tre but mine post one for me


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 22 2009, 04:14 PM~14264154
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: :0 

(Fuckin Starter :angry: )


----------



## TWEEDY

View My Video
Purple haze 60in. Goodtimes KS


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 22 2009, 06:37 PM~14266316
> *http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=2zsxloj&s=5
> Purple haze 60in. Goodtimes KS
> *


dont you thank the tre really needs that piston or what ,wish i couldve made to meet you guys my homies said you an your homies were good peps ,ill def meet you all next year


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 22 2009, 08:41 PM~14266358
> *dont you thank the tre really needs that piston or what ,wish i couldve made to meet you guys my homies said you an your homies were good peps ,ill def meet you all next year
> *


Everyone could use a piston, just buy more spots :biggrin: Yea i met a few of your members about 3 in the morning :biggrin: Good peeps


----------



## osolo59




----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 22 2009, 06:44 PM~14266383
> *Everyone could use a piston, just buy more spots :biggrin: Yea i met a few of your members about 3 in the morning  :biggrin: Good peeps
> *


i bought one yestaurday while you all were haven all the fun


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 22 2009, 08:44 PM~14266383
> *Everyone could use a piston, just buy more spots :biggrin: Yea i met a few of your members about 3 in the morning  :biggrin: Good peeps
> *


i got some spy pix of tweedys ride :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 22 2009, 08:47 PM~14266413
> *i bought one yestaurday while you all were haven all the fun
> *


K, i will update the board for ya. was that your black tre at our hotel?


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 22 2009, 06:48 PM~14266421
> *K, i will update the board for ya. was that your black tre at our hotel?
> *


yep thats my baby i missed her all weekend


----------



## TWEEDY

I heard you was hiding out upstairs, :biggrin: Heard them rims been on about 6 cars already too.


----------



## osolo59




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 22 2009, 07:49 PM~14266434
> *yep thats my baby i missed her all weekend
> *


She looked really good homie! Your Avitar doesnt do your car any justice! Maybe we'll catch you next time


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 22 2009, 07:01 PM~14266553
> *She looked really good homie! Your Avitar doesnt do your car any justice! Maybe we'll catch you next time
> *


ill be there for sure hopefully with a new setup in the trunk :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 22 2009, 08:06 PM~14266601
> *ill be there for sure hopefully with a new setup in the trunk :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59

> _Originally posted by 7231981_@Jun 22 2009, 09:06 PM~14266601
> *ill be there for sure hopefully with a new setup in the trunk :biggrin:
> *


i gave them a little sample :biggrin: 
and some new paint on the body


----------



## 7231981

> _Originally posted by osolo59_@Jun 22 2009, 07:09 PM~14266644
> *i gave them a little sample :biggrin:
> and some new paint on the body
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


i really didnt want to see the bad thangs that happy to my baby while you were borrowing her thank god you helped build her


----------



## osolo59




----------



## WestTexas_lowlow

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 22 2009, 07:37 PM~14266316
> *View My Video
> Purple haze 60in. Goodtimes KS
> *


looking GOOD GOODTIMERS


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 22 2009, 01:09 AM~14259895
> *most diffently homie, you too. Big larry. We still in Tulsa chillin for da nite wit da K.C and Soutsider boys...Having toooo much fun, You gotta be here to know it.....
> Wrap that shit up, or it will fall off :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 22 2009, 08:37 PM~14266316
> *View My Video
> Purple haze 60in. Goodtimes KS
> *


That car looks good on those red rims..Keep it up.. :biggrin:


----------



## osolo59




----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

first time i have ever had to fill up 3 times in one weekend.....I HAD A BLAST...didnt make it back to the room sat night till like 4am


----------



## DEWEY

good show for those that missed sorry for you


----------



## stevie d

just got home the picnic was off the chain hoty as a motha fuker but well worth the heat the big I hooked it up deffo gunna be back next year


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 22 2009, 08:57 PM~14267884
> *just got home the picnic was off the chain hoty as a motha fuker but well worth the heat the big I hooked it up deffo gunna be back next year
> *


jenn said we need to go next year and show em how its done :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jun 22 2009, 08:48 PM~14267035
> *That car looks good on those red rims..Keep it up.. :biggrin:
> *


Thanks homie! :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 22 2009, 10:14 PM~14264154
> *Man! Just Got Back from Tulsa,OK ! First of i want to thank Jerry and the individuals C.C for the treatment food, drink, suites, etc.. Great hospitality! THANK YOU! This show was one not to miss, regardless of what you heard! Man There were three people from the west to show up Ron,willy,Switch man! 20+ on the road Midwest Fabian,Joe, Tino,Allen,Larry,Robert and a few more! To say one won i wouldn't because a lot of people didn't show up!  :dunno: Hey never the less it did still go down with more then 20+ hoppers from all around! Gas Hoppin Side by side battles breakin ,stickin, blown tires, cars on fire Etc... To see what went down be sure to grab volume.14 coming soon! Here is a preview pics to see what happen!! everyone that showed up! Thank You! And for those of you that didn't show up hey we will do it again next year!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Well put man,it's good to see a show get bigger instead of smaller for a change.it's allways good fun in tulsa and for us hoppers it was way better this year.Thanks to all the tulsa I for having usIt's an honor to get the most members agian this year,i promise everyyear we gonna come with more and more.

As far as the west vs midwest goes it really didn't happen way to many from each side didn't show up.Like allways talk is cheap,you gotta back up what you say. 

Big ups to roll'n the best dvd man out there,thanks for showing us ridas out here the luv.


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 22 2009, 09:47 PM~14268444
> *Well put man,it's good to see a show get bigger instead of smaller for a change.it's always good fun in Tulsa and for us hoppers it was way better this year.Thanks to all the Tulsa I for having us It's an honor to get the most members again this year,i promise every year we gonna come with more and more.
> 
> As far as the west vs Midwest goes it really didn't happen way to many from each side didn't show up.Like always talk is cheap,you gotta back up what you say.
> 
> Big ups to Roll'n the best DVD man out there,thanks for showing us ridas out here the luv.
> *


*Man! Thank You and all the rest of the Midwest for showing me love also! Man! the next dvd will have almost all Midwest on it! You guys put it down, and Yes That goes for ALL MIDWEST! Thank You All For The Support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 23 2009, 12:57 AM~14269633
> *Man! Thank You and all the rest of the Midwest for showing me love also! Man! the next dvd will have almost all Midwest on it! You guys put it down, and Yes That goes for ALL MIDWEST! Thank You All For The Support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: You da man :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

what happened to all the westcoast hoppers??


----------



## Gorilla Bob

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 23 2009, 02:57 AM~14269633
> *Man! Thank You and all the rest of the Midwest for showing me love also! Man! the next dvd will have almost all Midwest on it! You guys put it down, and Yes That goes for ALL MIDWEST! Thank You All For The Support!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




Ur still fat !  ..... Ey u get my text the other night lol ....good seein ya bro


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 23 2009, 06:15 AM~14270733
> *:thumbsup: You da man  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 06:20 AM~14270754
> *what happened to all the west coast hoppers??
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 23 2009, 06:39 AM~14270833
> *Ur still fat !  ..... Ey u get my text the other night lol ....good seein ya bro
> *


 :uh: :ugh: :barf: :biggrin: *Good seeing You to Homie See ya soon!! *


----------



## cutlass_rider

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

I HAD A BLAST :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 23 2009, 09:34 AM~14272035
> *I HAD A BLAST :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


*yes you did! literally!* :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

Was that ur piston ... Sounded like a fuckin bomb lol ... I was 100 yards away


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 06:20 AM~14270754
> *what happened to all the westcoast hoppers??
> *


all talk


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 23 2009, 10:39 AM~14272085
> *yes you did! literally! :biggrin:
> *



had fun back at the hotel? lol LOL lol 

I HEARD SOUTHSIDE1 (JOE) BEAT U IN A CHUGING BEER CONTEST :dunno: :h5:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 23 2009, 11:27 AM~14273000
> *had fun back at the hotel? lol LOL lol
> 
> I HEARD SOUTHSIDE1 (JOE) BEAT U IN A CHUGGING BEER CONTEST  :dunno:  :h5:
> *


 :nono: :nono: Joe did You?? :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

http://pic90.picturetrail.com/VOL2216/1246...5/367767849.jpg


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jun 23 2009, 12:55 PM~14272718
> *Was that ur piston ... Sounded like a fuckin bomb lol ... I was 100 yards away
> *


tire blew


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 23 2009, 06:27 PM~14273000
> *had fun back at the hotel? lol LOL lol
> 
> I HEARD SOUTHSIDE1 (JOE) BEAT U IN A CHUGING BEER CONTEST  :dunno:  :h5:
> *


nah rollin took it. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Big.1984

whats up to the homie SLIMONDABUMPER with the red 4dr bubble chevy, this the guy from PLAYTIME in ST.LOUIS , BIG POPPA. You seem to be a real person, thats whats up. You showed your azz in the Chevy. Keep in touch homie , maybe you can get to the LOU for our club picnic JULY 19th. l


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by VENOM65_@Jun 22 2009, 02:23 AM~14257053
> *SO WHO WON THE WHOLE SHIT. MIDWEST OR WESTCOAST
> *


Not I. C. :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: 

J/k homie but i don't get why people talk shit then don't show up
:dunno: :dunno:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2009, 02:59 PM~14275019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Thats my boy. :biggrin:


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN




----------



## Teamblowme602

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 23 2009, 06:20 AM~14270754
> *what happened to all the westcoast hoppers??
> *


franks hydraulics/team blow me was there from the westcoast took 1 place street.


----------



## ICEBLOCC

Rollin, Thanks to you for all da work you put in mayne, hope you had a great time this side of the U. S.


----------



## midwest_swang

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2009, 04:43 PM~14275471
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my boy. :biggrin:
> *


Damn JR is growin up I might let him be my new switchman I can just sit back and put on a buzz. Good job reppin the midwest as always homie.  Sorry I missed it


----------



## WOOD_LIFE

:thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 23 2009, 11:03 PM~14275712
> *franks hydraulics/team blow me was there from the westcoast took 1 place street.
> *


Yes they did,big props to will and his homies some real cool dudes for sure,see you all next time i'm down there.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by midwest_swang_@Jun 23 2009, 11:07 PM~14275747
> *Damn JR is growin up I might let him be my new switchman I can just sit back and put on a buzz. Good job reppin the midwest as always homie.   Sorry I missed it
> *


it's cool bro we held it down. :biggrin: And yeah JR is growing up hell he's taller then me allready THANK GOD. :biggrin:


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 23 2009, 06:03 PM~14275712
> *franks hydraulics/team blow me was there from the westcoast took 1 place street.
> *


 sure did that regal was working nice,wish we wouldnt have broke so we could have nosed up for a rematch just for the fun of it...see yall soon tell frank im still waiting on my 4x shirt :biggrin:


----------



## caddyman93

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2009, 02:59 PM~14275019
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 That MOFO is clean


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Big.1984_@Jun 23 2009, 05:07 PM~14275111
> *whats up to the homie SLIMONDABUMPER with the red 4dr bubble chevy, this the guy from PLAYTIME in ST.LOUIS , BIG POPPA.  You seem to be a real  person, thats whats up. You showed your azz in the Chevy. Keep in touch homie , maybe you can get to the LOU for our club picnic JULY 19th.    l
> *


thankx homie hit me up anytime....... i cant get the vacation days to go......it was nice choppin it up with u and yo boys.....hope we can do it again next year....i might have sumthin els in two weeks


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2009, 03:21 PM~14274096
> *nah rollin took it. :biggrin:
> *


coolest muthfucka in tha park


----------



## spider 53

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2009, 03:18 PM~14275228
> *Not I. C. :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> J/k homie but i don't get why people talk shit then don't show up
> :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


we didnt show up cause we got all 3 of our trucks down but thats no excuse we just didnt show up, and for the people that is been getting 6.0 disels they suck do not buy them buy the 7.3 power stroker :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY+Jun 22 2009, 06:37 PM~14266316-->
> 
> 
> 
> View My Video
> Purple haze 60in. Goodtimes KS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Purple Haze_@Jun 22 2009, 07:01 PM~14266553
> *She looked really good homie! Your Avitar doesnt do your car any justice! Maybe we'll catch you next time
> *





:wave:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 23 2009, 08:37 PM~14278443
> *Thanks Homie! I had a blast out there with you guys from individuals C.C! Thanks again for everything! I got some good footage of you car cruisin Homie All on Vol.14*


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 23 2009, 11:10 PM~14279637
> *:wave:
> *


What up Mondo.. It was cool kickin with you this weekend and the Black Magic Family! Ya'll are just good people all around! Cant wait for Vegas


----------



## ROLL'N

:wave:


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 24 2009, 06:36 AM~14281438
> *What up Mondo.. It was cool kickin with you this weekend and the Black Magic Family! Ya'll are just good people all around! Cant wait for Vegas
> *




same here had a blast out there, you guys r good peeps. vegas show aint that far away  say sup to the guys


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 12:40 PM~14283222
> *same here had a blast out there, you guys r good peeps. vegas show aint that far away    say sup to the guys
> *


 :wave: u guys enjoy ur trip out here?


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2009, 07:35 PM~14275984
> *it's cool bro we held it down. :biggrin: And yeah JR is growing up hell he's taller then me allready    THANK GOD. :biggrin:
> *



Thats not hard to do. He did good for real. Everybody looked good out there wish I could have been there.


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 23 2009, 12:24 PM~14272967
> *all talk
> *


you still owe me a beer...


----------



## 81cutty

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 24 2009, 10:46 AM~14283276
> *:wave: u guys enjoy ur trip out here?
> *



yes sir had a GOOD TIME :biggrin: out there. hot than a mutha , but was fun.


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@Jun 23 2009, 04:03 PM~14275712
> *franks hydraulics/team blow me was there from the westcoast took 1 place street.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 24 2009, 12:27 AM~14279873
> *Thanks Homie! I had a blast out there with you guys from individuals C.C! Thanks again for everything! I got some good footage of you car cruisin Homie All on Vol.14
> *


Das what I'm talkin about....glad u made it out


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 11:40 AM~14283222
> *same here had a blast out there, you guys r good peeps. vegas show aint that far away    say sup to the guys
> *


Not at all.. Cant wait until we get out there!! :cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jun 24 2009, 11:04 AM~14283449
> *you still owe me a beer...
> *


shit! the only time i even saw your face, you were on your way out of the park. i hope SORRY works for now. you just gotta roll to kc and get your fade on.


----------



## REV. chuck

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 23 2009, 05:35 PM~14275984
> *it's cool bro we held it down. :biggrin: And yeah JR is growing up hell he's taller then me allready    THANK GOD. :biggrin:
> *


well that probably wasnt hard to accomplish


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

THANK'S TO THE INDIVIDUALS FOR PUT'N IT TOGETHER..WE HAD LOT'S OF FUN..
AND A BIG THANK'S TO THE KC GOODTIMES FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY.. JERMAINE PUT IT DOWN ON THE GRILL..THEM BEANS WHERE OFF THE HOOK..MEET ALOT OF COO HOMIES & THERE FAMILIES...HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT NEXT YEAR...BLACK MAGIC PUT IT DOWN..NO MATTER IF YOUR FROM THE MID WEST OR THE WEST COAST..BMH #1...ALL DAY EVERY DAY..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 11:12 AM~14283531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sup angel boy.. i was wait'n at the hop truck stop for you.. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by caddyman93_@Jun 24 2009, 12:50 AM~14276675
> *:0  That MOFO is clean
> *


Yes it is the king of arkansas.


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 24 2009, 06:54 PM~14287278
> *Yes it is the king of arkansas.
> *


 :uh: :0


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Jun 22 2009, 12:12 PM~14261226
> *For those that dont migrate to other topics lol....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by 41chev_@Jun 22 2009, 09:28 PM~14268237
> *jenn said we need to go next year  and show em how its done :biggrin:
> *


Drive 24 hour and then see what happens,,,and at 97 degrees with 85 % humidity, you can be a chipper too....


----------



## lilrobb

god damn tulsa was like lowrider city lol thanks for everybody comin out u guys help make the picnic what it is today and fabian damn majestics showed real hard lots of very nice rides homie


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 24 2009, 03:29 PM~14285345
> *THANK'S TO THE INDIVIDUALS FOR PUT'N IT TOGETHER..WE HAD LOT'S OF FUN..
> AND A BIG THANK'S TO THE KC GOODTIMES FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY.. JERMAINE PUT IT DOWN ON THE GRILL..THEM BEANS WHERE OFF THE HOOK..MEET ALOT OF COO HOMIES & THERE FAMILIES...HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT NEXT YEAR...BLACK MAGIC PUT IT DOWN..NO MATTER IF YOUR FROM THE MID WEST OR THE WEST COAST..BMH #1...ALL DAY EVERY DAY..
> *


Anytime bro. You are always welcome down here and always got a bed when you make it this way.Your a cool ass cat in my book! See you in vegas this year


----------



## Purple Haze

HAHAHAHA


----------



## ct1458

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 Is that "killed or be killed" you know the deal with me *****?????


----------



## RAGALAC

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Jun 24 2009, 11:12 AM~14283531
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bahahaha by da time ipulled my camera out I missed da pic of da kum n go lmao wat a name....


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by ct1458_@Jun 24 2009, 09:50 PM~14289343
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  Is that "killed or be killed" you know the deal with me *****?????
> *


LOL fuck yeah it is


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 24 2009, 08:58 PM~14289475
> *LOL fuck yeah it is
> *


man dat shit was kleeeean i loved the gold foil gas cap hahahaha


----------



## RAGTOPROY




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## 81cutty

rons cutty


----------



## 81cutty




----------



## 81cutty




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jun 25 2009, 01:15 AM~14287528
> *:uh:  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: It's a fact bro,it's been in lrm it's won at shows everywhere and it's bumper checking.And it's built not bought.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

So heres what i want to know,wheres all the fools that was talking big shit about the west gonna kick our ass???????????????They didn't show up and now there not coming back in this topic. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 25 2009, 09:15 AM~14293864
> *So heres what i want to know,wheres all the fools that was talking big shit about the west gonna kick our ass???????????????They didn't show up and now there not coming back in this topic. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


*NO EXCUSES!!!*


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 25 2009, 10:15 AM~14293864
> *So heres what i want to know,wheres all the fools that was talking big shit about the west gonna kick our ass???????????????They didn't show up and now there not coming back in this topic. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


I think they might be a little Intimidated by the Midwest doin more inches than they thought and not getting stuck or floating


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jun 25 2009, 04:29 PM~14294016
> *NO EXCUSES!!!
> *


Your right where are my vids. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jun 24 2009, 06:15 PM~14287528
> *:uh:  :0
> *


hes right its been in the mags and has one alot and is the cleanest here in arkansas so far , i admit that .and hits the bumper also , and the comment about built not bought is geard twords me , but thats allright i bought it and know how to use what i bought , but its all good im gonna keep pushing on and have fun


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 24 2009, 04:29 PM~14285345
> *WICHITA</span> GOODTIMES FOR YOUR HOSPITALITY.. JERMAINE PUT IT DOWN ON THE GRILL..THEM BEANS WHERE OFF THE HOOK..MEET ALOT OF COO HOMIES & THERE FAMILIES...HOPE TO MAKE IT OUT NEXT YEAR...BLACK MAGIC PUT IT DOWN..NO MATTER IF YOUR FROM THE MID WEST OR THE WEST COAST..BMH #1...ALL DAY EVERY DAY..</span>
> *


it was good kickin it with you to homie see you soon 

p.s. i fixed it for you


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 25 2009, 10:12 AM~14293839
> *:dunno:  :dunno: It's a fact bro,it's been in lrm it's won at shows everywhere and it's bumper checking.And it's built not bought.
> *


 :uh: SHIT ITS KOO IM GIVING ALLEN PROPS HOMIE IT IS CLEAN AND GETS SHIT DONE.. WHERE IN ALL THIS DID I SAY IT WAS BUILT NOT BOUGHT.. SHIT MY CARNALS REGAL WE BUILT IT IN HIS HOME GARAGE.. HE DIDNT SEND IT OFF 2 GET BUILT OR BUY IT... WE BUILT IT.. SHIT IT BROKE AT THE SHOW' BUT LIKE THE GAME GOES SHIT HAPPENS FIX IT AND BRING IT OUT AGAIN. NO BIGGY..   MY CUTTYS ALMOST DONE... JUST NEED TO GET THE INTERIOR DONE NEXT WEEKEND AND IT WILL BE OUT BUMPER CHECKIN.  :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jun 25 2009, 02:42 PM~14296839
> *:uh:  SHIT ITS KOO IM GIVING ALLEN PROPS HOMIE IT IS CLEAN AND GETS SHIT DONE.. WHERE IN ALL THIS DID I SAY IT WAS BUILT NOT BOUGHT.. SHIT MY CARNALS REGAL WE BUILT IT IN HIS HOME GARAGE.. HE DIDNT SEND IT OFF 2 GET BUILT OR BUY IT... WE BUILT IT.. SHIT IT BROKE AT THE SHOW' BUT LIKE THE  GAME GOES SHIT HAPPENS FIX IT AND BRING IT OUT AGAIN. NO  BIGGY..      MY CUTTYS ALMOST DONE... JUST NEED TO GET THE INTERIOR DONE NEXT WEEKEND AND IT WILL BE OUT BUMPER CHECKIN.   :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by STREET HUSTLE_@Jun 25 2009, 12:47 PM~14295803
> *it was good kickin it with you to homie see you soon
> 
> p.s. i fixed it for you
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 24 2009, 08:19 PM~14288846
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Opps ,Never said I could see very well.... :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 24 2009, 10:02 PM~14290329
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Even *Mister law* got his lean on...


----------



## stevie d

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 25 2009, 05:57 PM~14299121
> *Even Mister law got his lean on...
> *


sup big dawg :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 25 2009, 10:08 AM~14294419
> *Your right where are my vids. :biggrin:
> *


*They were sent out already Holmes!!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jun 25 2009, 09:42 PM~14296839
> *:uh:  SHIT ITS KOO IM GIVING ALLEN PROPS HOMIE IT IS CLEAN AND GETS SHIT DONE.. WHERE IN ALL THIS DID I SAY IT WAS BUILT NOT BOUGHT.. SHIT MY CARNALS REGAL WE BUILT IT IN HIS HOME GARAGE.. HE DIDNT SEND IT OFF 2 GET BUILT OR BUY IT... WE BUILT IT.. SHIT IT BROKE AT THE SHOW' BUT LIKE THE  GAME GOES SHIT HAPPENS FIX IT AND BRING IT OUT AGAIN. NO  BIGGY..      MY CUTTYS ALMOST DONE... JUST NEED TO GET THE INTERIOR DONE NEXT WEEKEND AND IT WILL BE OUT BUMPER CHECKIN.   :biggrin:
> *


You didn't i'm just letting everybody know. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Jun 25 2009, 06:18 PM~14295003
> *hes right its been in the mags and has one alot  and is the cleanest here in arkansas so far , i admit that .and hits the bumper  also , and the comment about  built not bought is geard twords me , but thats allright  i bought it and know how to  use what i bought , but its all good im gonna keep pushing on and have fun
> *


 :uh: No it wasn't :uh: i'm just letting everybody know. How We do it.


----------



## dena4life-D

Happy Belated Father's Day to all you fucking chippers!!! I'm glad me, Big John, and Mike D, broke down in Texas with our heavy ass cars because as I look at all these pictures and all these cars, Switchman, Black Magic Ron, and Will from AZ the 64 from Chicago Fabion's brother were the only competition but Ron and Will don't count or Switchman. Fabion you owe me some money for having me drive and break down for a chip-fest. No, I did not show up but Switchman did. And you didnt want none. You keep hollering your brothers car but it wasn't your brother who called us out it was you, FUN BOY!!! So say what you wanna say, and do what you want to do - FUCKIN CHIPPER!! I know what it really was. You guys just wanted to hang out with the real G's of this hopping shit. By the way, you did, with Ron and Switchman. 

I'm out, FUCK THIS TOPIC, you girls have fun, or come down here to Cali for the 4th of July to see what will happen. 

P.S. --> GO FUCK YOURSELVES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao : JK JK


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:wow:


----------



## TWEEDY

LOL what a joke. you aint got tripple A??? :biggrin:


----------



## JOSH_MADE_CASH

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jun 25 2009, 11:25 PM~14302971
> *:wow:
> *


looks like you bout to go to la


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jun 25 2009, 09:48 PM~14302594
> *Happy Belated Father's Day to all you fucking chippers!!! I'm glad me, Big John, and Mike D, broke down in Texas with our heavy ass cars because as I look at all these pictures and all these cars, Switchman, Black Magic Ron, and Will from AZ the 64 from Chicago Fabion's brother were the only competition but Ron and Will don't count or Switchman. Fabion you owe me some money for having me drive and break down for a chip-fest. No, I did not show up but Switchman did. And you didnt want none. You keep hollering your brothers car but it wasn't your brother who called us out it was you, FUN BOY!!! So say what you wanna say, and do what you want to do - FUCKIN CHIPPER!! I know what it really was. You guys just wanted to hang out with the real G's of this hopping shit. By the way, you did, with Ron and Switchman.
> 
> I'm out, FUCK THIS TOPIC, you girls have fun, or come down here to Cali for the 4th of July to see what will happen.
> 
> P.S. --> GO FUCK YOURSELVES  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao  :  JK JK
> *



x2


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JOSH_MADE_CASH_@Jun 25 2009, 11:35 PM~14303056
> *looks like you bout to go to la
> *


 Well come on down! To la to get yo ass busted right" lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

Chippens better than not showin up... Not talkin shit just keepin it real.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 12:15 AM~14303317
> *Chippens better than not showin up... Not talkin shit just keepin it real.
> *


Well I showd up and coud not get .a hop! All the shit talking but in thay face no hop!!!!!


----------



## TWEEDY

with 65?


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 01:34 AM~14303383
> *with 65?
> *


LOL LMFAO ROFL u saw wut i saw sixty five!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Jun 26 2009, 01:09 AM~14303474
> *LOL LMFAO ROFL  u saw wut i saw sixty five!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


O now its 65! you guys got jokes!! you bitchs are some Real haters! just repect the fact I was there !!! And if was 65 DID NOT NOBODY PULL UP!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 12:34 AM~14303383
> *with 65?
> *


That shit yo club had didn't won't it!!!!! lol 65 yea right!!!!!! Lmao!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 09:43 AM~14305209
> *That shit yo club had didn't won't it!!!!! lol 65 yea right!!!!!! Lmao!!!!
> *


Shit our car did exactly what it should have maybe short an inch or two, but 60" single street no weight not floating. We can make a couple quick changes and knock 70" if that will make you feel better


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 08:33 AM~14305091
> *O now its 65! you guys got jokes!! you  bitchs  are some  Real haters! just repect the fact I was there !!! And if was 65 DID NOT NOBODY PULL UP!!
> *


MAAAAAAAN FUCK IT !!!!!!!! AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHAT IT DO :angry: ALL I KNOW IS WHEN YOU TOOK DATT MUTHA FUCKA OFF THE TRAILOR "FRIDAY" IT WAS SMASHING ON THE 3RD LICK...... I'M MAD AT YO ASS FAH DRIVING AND HOPPIN IT FRIDAY AND SATURDAY ALL DAY AND NIGHT....... ALL THAT DRIVING AROUND TULSA EVEN TO THE PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT...... THEY WILL SEE WHATS UP WHEN THE FISH AND ROLLIN VIDEOS COME OUT........ :biggrin: MAN YOU SHOULD'NT HAVE LET DATT ADAM AND EVE SHIT GO DOWN DEM HOES WILL GET YOU ALL THE TIME.......I WOULD HAVE CHARGED THE BATTERIES BACK UP FOR YOU......LIKE YOU SAID NO ONE PULLED UP, BUT THEY SHOULD HAVE BECAUSE WHEN YOU WAS GONA LET ME HIT IT AT THE HOTEL SUNDAY NIGHT MOTOR WAS GONE AND THEY WOULD HAVE GOT YO ASS :yes: SO THEY MISSED OUT ON DATT.....TO MAKE MYSELF FILL BETTER I HOPPED MY OWN SHIT AND PUT IT ON THE BUMPER THEN LET YOU HIT THAT SHIT. THEN LOADED IT UP AND CALLED IT A WRAP........ANOTHER BAD ASS YEAR IN TULSA AS USE-YAL :thumbsup: ..... WHAT UP "BIG PERM" FRUM THE "M".........(((((((PEACE)))))))


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:tears:


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 10:33 AM~14305091
> *O now its 65! you guys got jokes!! you  bitchs  are some  Real haters! just repect the fact I was there !!! And if was 65 DID NOT NOBODY PULL UP!!
> *


No i give mad respect that you actually showed up and with a clean car too. u were one of the only ones to back up their shit talking.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Jun 26 2009, 10:21 AM~14306072
> *MAAAAAAAN FUCK IT !!!!!!!! AS LONG AS YOU KNOW WHAT IT DO :angry: ALL I KNOW IS WHEN YOU TOOK DATT MUTHA FUCKA OFF THE TRAILOR "FRIDAY" IT WAS SMASHING ON THE 3RD LICK...... I'M MAD AT YO ASS FAH DRIVING  AND HOPPIN IT FRIDAY AND SATURDAY ALL DAY AND NIGHT.......  ALL THAT DRIVING  AROUND TULSA EVEN TO THE PARTY SATURDAY NIGHT...... THEY WILL SEE WHATS UP WHEN THE FISH AND ROLLIN VIDEOS COME OUT........  :biggrin:  MAN YOU SHOULD'NT HAVE LET DATT ADAM AND EVE SHIT GO DOWN DEM HOES WILL GET YOU ALL THE TIME.......I WOULD HAVE CHARGED THE BATTERIES BACK UP FOR YOU......LIKE YOU SAID NO ONE PULLED UP, BUT THEY SHOULD HAVE BECAUSE WHEN YOU WAS GONA LET ME HIT IT AT THE HOTEL SUNDAY NIGHT MOTOR WAS GONE AND THEY WOULD HAVE GOT YO ASS :yes:  SO THEY MISSED OUT ON DATT.....TO MAKE MYSELF FILL BETTER I HOPPED MY OWN SHIT AND PUT IT ON THE BUMPER THEN LET YOU HIT THAT SHIT. THEN LOADED IT UP AND CALLED IT A WRAP........ANOTHER BAD ASS YEAR IN TULSA AS USE-YAL :thumbsup: ..... WHAT UP "BIG PERM" FRUM THE "M".........(((((((PEACE)))))))
> *


sup homie..im go'n to bring that portable ac next year..even the car's wher sweatin..lol


----------



## stevie d

:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 26 2009, 09:25 AM~14305610
> *Shit our car did exactly what it should have maybe short an inch or two, but 60" single street no weight not floating. We can make a couple quick changes and knock 70" if that will make you feel better
> *


:angry: yea do that ! and come down on the 4 and i will show you what it do. like i said my batterys was low! from me driven all weekin!! did not see nobody in thay so calld sreet cars!! i was in my real sreet car the hole time i was there!! but 4 you punk ass motha fuckn traler queens can not do THAT.... like i said!!! DID NOT NOBODY PULL UP :angry: :angry:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 12:44 PM~14306820
> *:angry: yea do that ! and come down on the 4 and i will show you what it do. like i said my batterys was low! from me driven all weekin!! did not see nobody in thay so calld sreet cars!! i was in my real sreet car the hole time i was there!!  but 4 you punk ass motha fuckn traler queens can not do THAT.... like i said!!! DID NOT NOBODY  PULL UP :angry:  :angry:
> *


Why are you so damn defensive fool? My shit gets driven! 327 under the hood on 13's! Nobody's talkin shit. I think your cut did well and you know I would have nosed up if my batts didnt ground out from the starter breaking off, but no excuses right?


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 11:44 AM~14306820
> *:angry: yea do that ! and come down on the 4 and i will show you what it do. like i said my batterys was low! from me driven all weekin!! did not see nobody in thay so calld sreet cars!! i was in my real sreet car the hole time i was there!!  but 4 you punk ass motha fuckn traler queens can not do THAT.... like i said!!! DID NOT NOBODY  PULL UP :angry:  :angry:
> *


i co sign for this. his car was on the streets all weekend long. running and driving. not some weighted down shit on a trailer that doesnt drive. not directed towards anyone just a general statement. there were other cars there riding, the regal from AZ that stayed in the same hotel as us hit the streets.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 10:29 AM~14306143
> *No i give mad respect that you actually showed up and with a clean car too. u were one of the only ones to back up their shit talking.
> *


 :angry: i allwaz do!!! 2 years in a ro!!! :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 26 2009, 11:50 AM~14306877
> *Why are you so damn defensive fool? My shit gets driven! 327 under the hood on 13's! Nobody's talkin shit. I think your cut did well and you know I would have nosed up if my batts didnt ground out from the starter breaking off, but no excuses right?
> *


 :0 your right!! a starter ant got shit to do wit the in the trunk!!! :uh: but that is and excuses!!! right   :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 12:58 PM~14306954
> *:0  your right!!  a starter ant got shit to do wit the in the trunk!!! :uh:  but that is and excuses!!! right     :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


It sure does when my 12V power to the starter is tired into my pump batts  
:uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 26 2009, 12:01 PM~14306981
> *It sure does when my 12V power to the starter is tired into my pump batts
> :uh:
> *


 well  its not a race car!!so y is it in the trunk???? :uh: :uh:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 01:08 PM~14307045
> *well  its not a race car!!so y is it in the trunk???? :uh:  :uh:
> *


Shit we can line em up :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 10:29 AM~14306143
> *No i give mad respect that you actually showed up and with a clean car too. u were one of the only ones to back up their shit talking.
> *


 :0 no disrespect but you dont have a hopper so y you on me like that???


----------



## laid back in a lac

anybody comeing down to san diego it going down aug 9 2009 where have are 2 picnic everybodys invitied we will have a hop tug of war a dj in the grass this year will be crackin hope to see everybody there for more info hit me up at nex tel 124*10*906 or (619) 250-6961 hope to see all you there it could be your round two :biggrin:


----------



## laid back in a lac

switch man are you come down to SD aug 9 straight game 2 picnic


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin: but like you guys say!! I DONT HAVE NO EXCUSES..... :nono: :nono:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jun 26 2009, 12:15 PM~14307117
> *switch man are you come down to SD aug 9 straight game 2 picnic
> *


 :biggrin: YEA ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

I can't wait till next year !


----------



## laid back in a lac

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 12:17 PM~14307145
> *:biggrin: YEA ILL BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 26 2009, 12:09 PM~14307061
> *Shit we can line em up  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin: o shit when are you comeing.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 01:28 PM~14307254
> *:biggrin:  o shit win are you comeing.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


You are exactly right. That's what I'll do :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 26 2009, 12:43 PM~14307414
> *You are exactly right. That's what I'll do  :biggrin:
> *


 na I don't think so! Well PM ME !!!!!!! I'm READY!!!!!!


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 02:32 PM~14307892
> *na I don't think so! Well PM ME !!!!!!! I'm READY!!!!!!
> *


LOL Im just fuckin with you homie! I dont think I am goin to make it out west this year, but we'll see. I can promise you we will nose up in the near future


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Jun 26 2009, 01:55 PM~14308094
> *LOL Im just fuckin with you homie! I dont think I am goin to make it out west this year, but we'll see. I can promise you we will nose up in the near future
> *


 thats cool cuz when you come! you got that!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 03:21 PM~14308340
> *thats cool cuz when you come! you got that!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN

_OK I SPOKE WITH THE LADY AT THE 
HOTEL SHE SAID THAT THEY HAVE BOOKED 
OVER 120 ROOMS AND THEY HAVE LESS THAN
40 LEFT SO DON'T CUT YOUR SELF SHORT !!!!!!

706 -335-5183 THERE IS NO DOUBT THAT 
THIS HOTEL WILL GET BOOKED    _


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 01:28 PM~14307254
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  o shit when are you comeing.. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



still waiting for that address :uh: 


as for u showing up, i did say it was a nice to meet ya again 0.o


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 26 2009, 02:12 PM~14307084
> *:0  no disrespect but you dont have a hopper so y you on me like that???
> *


Im not on you bro, i was giving you props...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Jun 26 2009, 07:14 PM~14307102
> *anybody comeing down to san diego it going down aug 9 2009 where have are 2 picnic everybodys invitied we will have a hop tug of war a dj in the grass this year will be crackin hope to see everybody there for more info hit me up at nex tel 124*10*906 or (619) 250-6961 hope to see all you there it could be your round two  :biggrin:
> *


There was no round 1 the west didn't show. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 26 2009, 06:51 PM~14306895
> *i co sign for this. his car was on the streets all weekend long. running and driving. not some weighted down shit on a trailer that doesnt drive.  not directed towards anyone just a general statement.  there were other cars there riding, the regal from AZ that stayed in the same hotel as us hit the streets.
> *


No his is weighted down and does drive i'll give him that. :biggrin: And i don't care what no one says about my lincoln i got it out the paint shop tuesday night put it all back together in 2 days and had it there hopping.I know it wasn't running good because my carburator is fucked,not because it to weighted to drive.  Although i know thats what the haters were thinking.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jun 26 2009, 05:48 AM~14302594
> *Damn homie the only thing worse then not showing up is lying about it you didn't break down in texas,please homie why didn't you answer anyones calls???????????You can say what ever you want homie you backed out I was there ready for your ass and you didn't have the nuts to show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was there on the bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT FACT
> 
> 
> And switch didn't pull up on me either,another fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jun 26 2009, 06:54 AM~14303201
> *x2
> *


x2 another no show. :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@Jun 26 2009, 06:34 AM~14303054
> *LOL what a joke. you aint got tripple A??? :biggrin:
> *


Drive all the way from cali to texas breakdown and instead of fixing it go all the way back to cali????????????????????????????????????????????????????


































YEAH RIGHT THE NEW EXCUSE MAN LA

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2009, 03:19 PM~14315318
> *x2 another no show. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :biggrin:
how many times we take cars west????????? we will be out there soon! again!!!!!


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

whose got video of the gas hoppin?


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14315308
> *
> THAT'S SOME REAL TALK!!!!!*


----------



## lone star

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2009, 01:11 PM~14315281
> *No his is weighted down and does drive i'll give him that. :biggrin: And i don't care what no one says about my lincoln i got it out the paint shop tuesday night put it all back together in 2 days and had it there hopping.I know it wasn't running good because my carburator is fucked,not because it to weighted to drive.  Although i know thats what the haters were thinking.
> *


wasnt talking about you. you guys had some nice cars.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2009, 01:18 PM~14315308
> *Damn homie the only thing worse then not showing up is lying about it you didn't break down in texas,please homie why didn't you answer anyones calls???????????You can say what ever you want homie you backed out  I was there ready for your ass and you didn't have the nuts to show up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was there on the bumper!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT  FACT
> And switch didn't pull up on me either,another fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Yo shit was no on the bumper!! Your bro. Shit was but your was not and as 4. Me pulling up 4.what you did not want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chumain805

:0 :0 :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 27 2009, 05:59 PM~14316744
> *Yo shit was no on the bumper!! Your bro. Shit was but your was not and as 4. Me pulling up 4.what  you did not want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 27 2009, 06:59 PM~14316744
> *Yo shit was no on the bumper!! Your bro. Shit was but your was not and as 4. Me pulling up 4.what  you did not want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 OH SNAP CRACKLE POP HOMIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 SUM 1 GOT CALLED OUT!!!!LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

I LUV SHIT TAKIN!! MAKES PEOPLE WANNA DO SUMTHING NEW AND TAKE THERE RIDES TO ANOTHER LEVEL!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jun 28 2009, 01:29 AM~14319454
> *I LUV SHIT TAKIN!! MAKES PEOPLE WANNA DO SUMTHING NEW AND TAKE THERE RIDES TO ANOTHER LEVEL!
> *


 :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 27 2009, 11:16 PM~14316173
> *wasnt talking about you. you guys had some nice cars.
> *


I didn't think you were bro i was just making a point.And thanks man so did you guys. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 28 2009, 12:59 AM~14316744
> *Yo shit was no on the bumper!! Your bro. Shit was but your was not and as 4. Me pulling up 4.what  you did not want it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: You should have pulled up then,instead of talking about it after the fact :uh: And any car out our shop is our cars.  Your lucky joe didn't bring his regal because you know it would have busted your ass.- :0 :0 :0 You got real lucky.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 27 2009, 01:22 PM~14315336
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:
> how many times we take cars west????????? we will be out there soon! again!!!!!
> *


 huh no to la.. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 28 2009, 08:38 AM~14320135
> *:uh: You should have pulled up then,instead of talking about it after the fact :uh: And any car out our shop is our cars.  Your lucky joe didn't bring his regal because you know it would have busted your ass.- :0  :0  :0 You got real lucky.
> *


 not..... he didnt but you did.. :0 dont talk about it be about it.. :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

pic up the phone lil man!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 28 2009, 09:05 AM~14320221
> *not..... he didnt but you did.. :0  dont talk about it be about it.. :0
> *


  thats what you say!! but i guess we will never no!!! as 4 you i will bust yo ass !! :0 lil man. thay will see the video.... o and have a good breakfast :0 lol cuz i no you did last sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA+Jun 28 2009, 04:08 PM~14320244-->
> 
> 
> 
> pic up the phone lil man!!!!!!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm busy gramps. :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 28 2009, 04:15 PM~14320269
> *  thats what you say!! but i guess we will never no!!! as 4 you i will bust yo ass !! :0  lil man. thay will see the video.... o and  have a good breakfast  :0  lol cuz i no you did last sunday :biggrin:
> *


Breakfast?A 3 wheel?Thats clowing to you? :0 :0 I'm gonna respect my elders gramps i'll see you soon.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 28 2009, 09:20 AM~14320295
> *I'm busy gramps. :0
> Breakfast?A 3 wheel?Thats clowing to you? :0  :0 I'm gonna respect my elders gramps i'll see you soon.
> *


 O it was more than just a 3 wheel lol. Yea come see me wit your car !!! Lil man ! O yea Gramps got bitchs home boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:cheesy:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 28 2009, 11:15 AM~14320269
> *  thats what you say!! but i guess we will never no!!! as 4 you i will bust yo ass !! :0  lil man. thay will see the video.... o and  have a good breakfast  :0  lol cuz i no you did last sunday :biggrin:
> *


i think youjust quoted yourself...... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 28 2009, 06:52 PM~14321015
> *O it was more than just  a 3 wheel lol. Yea come see me wit your car !!! Lil man ! O yea  Gramps got bitchs home boy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


It was oh yeah you hit the back and front up :uh: Plus it wasn't your car so you didn't clown me. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 29 2009, 03:13 AM~14323886
> *i think youjust quoted yourself...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tino hes really old take it easy on him,he couldn't see who he was commenting to. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 28 2009, 11:44 PM~14325913
> *It was oh yeah you hit the back and front up :uh: Plus it wasn't your car so you didn't clown me. :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: Its calld sea saw :uh: !!!! And you say your a low rider??? :0 And I can tell you the same ting it was not your car :uh: !!!!!!!!!!! Look at what your saying fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loco:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jun 28 2009, 08:13 PM~14323886
> *i think youjust quoted yourself...... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 Hay old fool ! All I want to no is can you hit the switch?????????? That's all I want to no????? lol


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 28 2009, 11:46 PM~14325924
> *Tino hes really old take it easy on him,he couldn't see who he was commenting to. :biggrin:
> *



Ha that's funny!!!!!!!!!!! Your funny!!!


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 28 2009, 11:15 AM~14320269
> *  thats what you say!! but i guess we will never no!!! as 4 you i will bust yo ass !! :0  lil man. thay will see the video.... heard about that :biggrin:*


----------



## stevie d

dam this show was over a weekago and yall still talking shit :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 29 2009, 10:07 AM~14328380
> *dam this show was over a weekago and yall still talking shit  :biggrin:
> *


THEY SHOULD OF DID IT WHILE THEY WHER THERE..LIKE ROLLIN SAID..NO EXCUSES..GUESS THEY GOT TO WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR..


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jun 29 2009, 10:07 AM~14328380
> *dam this show was over a weekago and yall still talking shit  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: thats this dude! he just wont stop....


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Jun 29 2009, 11:22 AM~14329109
> *THEY SHOULD OF DID IT WHILE THEY WHER THERE..LIKE ROLLIN SAID..NO EXCUSES..GUESS THEY GOT TO WAIT TILL NEXT YEAR..
> *


 man he dont want it :cheesy:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 29 2009, 08:51 AM~14327696
> *:biggrin: heard about that :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 27 2009, 12:19 PM~14315318
> *x2 another no show. :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


 :thumbsdown:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 29 2009, 03:24 PM~14327491
> *:uh: Its calld sea saw :uh:  !!!! And you say your a low rider??? :0  And I can tell you the same ting it was not your car  :uh: !!!!!!!!!!! Look at what your saying fool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :loco:
> *


Damn you clowned me with a sea saw whats next you gonna get me with a side to side.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: damn you really are old. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jun 29 2009, 03:51 PM~14327696
> *:biggrin: heard about that :biggrin:
> *


Are you fools for real?????????Thats a clowning to ya'll hitting the front up then the back.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Man you guys need help.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jun 30 2009, 02:02 AM~14333708
> *:thumbsdown:
> *


x2
:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: To all the no shows. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 29 2009, 07:19 PM~14329606
> *:cheesy: thats this dude! he just wont stop....
> *


 :uh: Look back fool no ones worried about you bro. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## lone star

actually see-saw is different from that donkey kick..... :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Jun 30 2009, 03:36 AM~14334887
> *actually see-saw is different from that donkey kick..... :biggrin:
> *


We'll i'm going back to 16 switches and i'll be clowin him.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 29 2009, 08:32 PM~14334832
> *Are you fools for real?????????Thats a clowning to ya'll hitting the front up then the back.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Man you guys need help.
> *


 No its calld low ridin fool !!! We do more thin just hop fool!!some more shit you don't. No about ! O 4 got you are from the mid west !!!! Lol!!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 29 2009, 09:56 PM~14335908
> *We'll i'm going back to 16 switches and i'll be clowin him.
> *


I CAN DO WITH 4 WHAT TAKES YOU 16 DIP SHIT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 30 2009, 05:08 AM~14336073
> *No its calld low ridin fool !!! We do more thin just hop fool!!some more  shit you don't. No about ! O 4 got you are from the mid west !!!! Lol!!!!!!
> *


Yes sir the best the MIDWEST. :0 I'm gonna to a fullrise pancake on ya. :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 30 2009, 05:10 AM~14336106
> *I CAN DO WITH 4 WHAT  TAKES YOU 16 DIP SHIT
> *


Dip shit your the one crying over MJ.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 29 2009, 10:13 PM~14336146
> *Dip shit your the one crying over MJ.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:angry: crying!! fuck you dick head!!!!!!!!! its calld respact!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 29 2009, 10:12 PM~14336125
> *Yes sir the best the MIDWEST. :0 I'm gonna to a fullrise pancake on ya. :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: been there done that :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 29 2009, 08:35 PM~14334861
> *:uh: Look back fool no ones worried about you bro. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 did not say you was :0 so leave it alone!!!!


----------



## Stickz

Tulsa pics http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by Stickz_@Jun 30 2009, 02:02 AM~14337679
> *Tulsa pics http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
> *


I need one of those pics bro.. Wont let me save it


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 30 2009, 06:59 AM~14337359
> *:angry:  crying!! fuck you dick head!!!!!!!!! its calld respact!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Fuck me?fuckyou! na bro he only liked little boys,so he don't get no respect from me.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 30 2009, 12:31 PM~14341400
> *Fuck me?fuckyou! na bro he only liked little boys,so he don't get no respect from me.
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 30 2009, 12:31 PM~14341400
> *Fuck me?fuckyou! na bro he only liked little boys,so he don't get no respect from me.
> *


this shit is funny :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 29 2009, 11:59 PM~14337359
> *:angry:  crying!! fuck you dick head!!!!!!!!! its calld respact!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


thats true RESPECT THE KING SUCKA :biggrin: :0 LOL can we all just get along!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Jun 30 2009, 11:00 PM~14343275
> *thats true RESPECT THE KING SUCKA :biggrin:  :0 LOL can we all just get along!
> *


I'll give you that he was the king of molesting kids if you respect that kinda shit. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jun 30 2009, 07:37 PM~14344920
> *I'll give you that he was the king of molesting kids if you respect that kinda shit. :0  :biggrin:
> *


"HEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEE" FAMOUSE WORDS BIACH.. LIL KIDS IM SUPRISED HE DIDNT MOLEST U MY LIL LUCKY CHARM.... :biggrin: 
:roflmao: :dunno:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jun 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14346233
> *"HEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEE" FAMOUSE WORDS BIACH.. LIL KIDS IM SUPRISED HE DIDNT MOLEST U MY LIL LUCKY CHARM.... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jun 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14346233
> *"HEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEE" FAMOUSE WORDS BIACH.. LIL KIDS IM SUPRISED HE DIDNT MOLEST U MY LIL LUCKY CHARM.... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *



:uh: :thumbsdown: :barf:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 1 2009, 03:22 AM~14346233
> *"HEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEE" FAMOUSE WORDS BIACH.. LIL KIDS IM SUPRISED HE DIDNT MOLEST U MY LIL LUCKY CHARM.... :biggrin:
> :roflmao:  :dunno:
> *


 :uh: lil lucky charm???Sounds like your in the same club as MJ.


----------



## NUTHINBUTWEIGHT

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2009, 01:33 PM~14353315
> *:uh: lil lucky charm???Sounds like your in the same club as MJ.
> *



*BAWAHAHAHA OWNED!!!!!!!*


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TALKINSHIT!!_@Jul 1 2009, 08:35 PM~14353330
> *BAWAHAHAHA OWNED!!!!!!!
> *


Bawahahaha :uh: :twak: :twak: :roflmao: :roflmao: your owned.


----------



## biglewy805

:dunno: :tears: :wave:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2009, 04:10 PM~14354135
> *Bawahahaha  :uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: your owned.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

DAMN YALL IN THIS BITCH TRIPPIN


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 2 2009, 12:21 AM~14355565
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :biggrin: Don't worry MAJESTICS will be coming to a rogers show soon then we'll see whos owned.  :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 1 2009, 08:40 PM~14356993
> *:biggrin: Don't worry MAJESTICS will be coming to a rogers show soon then we'll see whos owned.   :biggrin:
> *


 :0 DAMM FINALLY SUM DIFFERENT RIDES WILL SHOW UP BESIDES THE SAME OLD LOCALS. LOOKIN FOWARD TO IT ESE!! BUT SHOWS DOWN HERE??????? NOT TO MUCH GOING ON OVER HERE AS FAR AS SHOWS.
:thumbsdown: BUT HEY UR WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND HAVE A SHOW HERE. TELL ALLEN TO GET ONE IN THE WORKS C HOW THAT GOES IM ALL IN 2 C OWNAGE UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup:  C U SOON!


----------



## bigboylarry

:0


> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 1 2009, 08:39 PM~14357607
> *:0 DAMM FINALLY SUM DIFFERENT RIDES WILL SHOW UP BESIDES THE SAME OLD LOCALS. LOOKIN FOWARD TO IT ESE!! BUT SHOWS DOWN HERE??????? NOT TO  MUCH GOING ON OVER HERE AS FAR AS SHOWS.
> :thumbsdown:  BUT HEY UR WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND  HAVE A SHOW HERE. TELL ALLEN TO GET ONE IN THE WORKS C HOW THAT GOES IM ALL IN 2 C OWNAGE UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup:    C U SOON!
> *


 :0


----------



## ROLL'N

:biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 1 2009, 08:39 PM~14357607
> *:0 DAMM FINALLY SUM DIFFERENT RIDES WILL SHOW UP BESIDES THE SAME OLD LOCALS. LOOKIN FOWARD TO IT ESE!! BUT SHOWS DOWN HERE??????? NOT TO  MUCH GOING ON OVER HERE AS FAR AS SHOWS.
> :thumbsdown:  BUT HEY UR WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND  HAVE A SHOW HERE. TELL ALLEN TO GET ONE IN THE WORKS C HOW THAT GOES IM ALL IN 2 C OWNAGE UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup:    C U SOON!
> *


*Ill Come!!* :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 2 2009, 03:39 AM~14357607
> *:0 DAMM FINALLY SUM DIFFERENT RIDES WILL SHOW UP BESIDES THE SAME OLD LOCALS. LOOKIN FOWARD TO IT ESE!! BUT SHOWS DOWN HERE??????? NOT TO  MUCH GOING ON OVER HERE AS FAR AS SHOWS.
> :thumbsdown:  BUT HEY UR WELCOME TO COME DOWN AND  HAVE A SHOW HERE. TELL ALLEN TO GET ONE IN THE WORKS C HOW THAT GOES IM ALL IN 2 C OWNAGE UP IN HERE HOMIE!!!!! :thumbsup:    C U SOON!
> *


I know theres no shows over there but there are some small things and it's not far at all so we'll be doing this for sure. :biggrin:


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM

heres sum good pics from tulsa


----------



## WiLlIe_YuM




----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 2 2009, 08:22 AM~14360717
> *Ill Come!! :biggrin:
> *


 just get with allen the prez of the KC CHAPTER AND LETS DO THE DAMM THANG.. TIME TO GET THIS HILL BILLY STATE ON THE MAP AND SHOW THEM ITS NOT ALL ABOUT INBREEDING..
:thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WHATS UP ALLEN U DOWNN TO DO THIS OR WHAT ESE!  :cheesy: U 2 LIL MAN LETS DO THIS HILLBILLY STYLE!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by WiLlIe_YuM_@Jul 2 2009, 05:26 PM~14362224
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I think i got you at the end of the hopp. :biggrin: j/K thanks for coming down bro it was fun.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

damn. you fools are still in this shit hole??? :uh:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 2 2009, 10:21 PM~14368853
> *damn. you fools are still in this shit hole??? :uh:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Jul 2 2009, 10:21 PM~14368853
> *damn. you fools are still in this shit hole??? :uh:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 2 2009, 07:05 PM~14366865
> *just get with allen the prez of the KC CHAPTER AND LETS DO THE DAMM THANG.. TIME TO GET THIS HILL BILLY STATE ON THE MAP AND SHOW THEM ITS NOT ALL ABOUT INBREEDING..
> :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  WHATS UP ALLEN U  DOWNN TO DO THIS OR WHAT ESE!   :cheesy:  U 2 LIL MAN LETS DO THIS HILLBILLY STYLE!!!!!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU KNOW IM DOWN 4 A SHOW.... :biggrin: ONLY PROBLEM IS THERES A LOT OF HATER AROUND HERE... :0 U KNOW THAT ...BUT WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS..


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Jul 3 2009, 09:04 AM~14371660
> *:biggrin:
> *


WUZ UP ROLLN U DOWN TO COME TO MY TOWN.... :0


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jul 3 2009, 12:49 PM~14372739
> *YOU KNOW IM DOWN 4 A SHOW.... :biggrin: ONLY PROBLEM IS THERES A LOT OF HATER AROUND HERE... :0 U KNOW THAT ...BUT WILL SEE WHAT HAPPENS..
> *


 theres HATERS EVERYWHERE HOMIE.. HATERS ARE WHAT KEEPS THE CARS COMEING OUT..


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jul 3 2009, 12:51 PM~14372756
> *WUZ UP ROLLN U DOWN TO COME TO MY TOWN.... :0
> *


 dont be a hater ITS OUR TOWN.  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 3 2009, 08:17 PM~14373335
> *dont be a hater  ITS OUR TOWN.   :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yor right we just run it. :0 :0 The new lowriders need to learn to respect the O G's.


----------



## ROLL'N

*Man! Just got back from the paint shop! where Rick from Spirit Car Club painted the Roll'n Logo onto his car! Thank You For the support! here are a few sneak peak pics before the car hits the streets! *


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 3 2009, 07:33 PM~14375519
> *Yor right we just run it. :0  :0  The new lowriders need to learn to respect the O G's.
> *


 homie please!!!!! I WASNT TALKN 2 U ESE!!! SO BUT UR CULO OUT OF IT! U DONT RUN SHIT AROUND HERE IN MY BOOK HOMIE!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: AS FAR AS O G"S SHIT BEEN AROUND 2 HOMIE SO DONT GET IT TWISTED I AINT NO YOUNGSTER 2 THIS GAME SO CHECK UR SELF!!!!! :angry: ALLENS KOO PEEPS 2 ME SO NO DISRESPECT TO U ALLEN HEY THE "M" DOES THERE THANG DONT GET ME WRONG BUT JUST CUZ U AINT HEARD OF THE NEW BOYS IN TOWN DONT MEAN WE AINT HERE READY TO SERVE SUM ASSES HOMIE!!


----------



## Maverick

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Jul 3 2009, 12:51 PM~14372756
> *WUZ UP ROLLN U DOWN TO COME TO MY TOWN.... :0
> *


your town...my state... :biggrin: 

let me know when this goes down brother.


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Jul 3 2009, 09:27 PM~14376177
> *your town...my state... :biggrin:
> 
> let me know when this goes down brother.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GET AT ME ALLEN LETS GET THIS UP AND POPPIN!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 4 2009, 03:20 AM~14376133
> *homie please!!!!! I WASNT TALKN 2 U ESE!!! SO BUT UR CULO OUT OF IT! U DONT RUN SHIT AROUND HERE IN MY BOOK HOMIE!!!!!
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:  :machinegun:  AS FAR AS O G"S SHIT BEEN AROUND 2 HOMIE SO DONT GET IT TWISTED I AINT NO YOUNGSTER 2 THIS GAME SO CHECK UR SELF!!!!! :angry: ALLENS KOO PEEPS 2 ME SO NO DISRESPECT TO U ALLEN HEY THE "M" DOES THERE THANG DONT GET ME WRONG BUT JUST CUZ U AINT HEARD OF  THE NEW BOYS IN TOWN DONT MEAN WE AINT HERE READY TO SERVE SUM ASSES HOMIE!!
> *


Yeah you was HOMIE.


QUOTE(biglewy805 @ Jun 30 2009, 09:22 PM) 
"HEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEE" FAMOUSE WORDS BIACH.. LIL KIDS IM SUPRISED HE DIDNT MOLEST U MY LIL LUCKY CHARM.... 


And i ain't got nothing twisted,We've been everywhere around the midwest(15 + years hoppin and showing) and no one other then allen has ever repped for rogers . FACT :0 And your book don't mean nothing in this game we got our respect allready bro,all over the US.And i know all about rogers allen tells me it all. :0 :0


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 4 2009, 12:28 PM~14379918
> *Yeah you was HOMIE.
> QUOTE(biglewy805 @ Jun 30 2009, 09:22 PM)
> "HEEEEEEEEE HEEEEEEEE" FAMOUSE WORDS BIACH.. LIL KIDS IM SUPRISED HE DIDNT MOLEST U MY LIL LUCKY CHARM....
> 
> 
> And i ain't got nothing twisted,We've been everywhere around the midwest(15 + years hoppin and showing) and no one other then allen has ever repped for rogers . FACT :0 And your book don't mean nothing in this game we got our respect allready bro,all over the US.And i know all about rogers allen tells me it all. :0  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I BET HE DOES! hno: :tongue: HES LIVED HERE LONG ENOUGH TO REP.. THATS KOO..  C U SOON BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 4 2009, 07:11 PM~14380180
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I BET HE DOES! hno:  :tongue:  HES LIVED HERE LONG ENOUGH TO REP.. THATS KOO..   C U SOON BUDDY  :biggrin:
> *


yeah you will. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jun 30 2009, 06:59 AM~14337359
> *:angry:  crying!! fuck you dick head!!!!!!!!! its calld respact!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


Yo switch look MJ respected that blue and gold. :0


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Jul 3 2009, 02:55 PM~14373180
> *theres HATERS EVERYWHERE HOMIE.. HATERS ARE WHAT KEEPS THE CARS COMEING OUT..
> *


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 6 2009, 11:15 AM~14391758
> *Yo switch look  MJ respected that blue and gold. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 damn dat ***** shitted on everybody casket with that one :0


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR_@Jul 7 2009, 10:30 PM~14408235
> *:0 damn dat ***** shitted on everybody casket with that one :0
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 6 2009, 10:15 AM~14391758
> *Yo switch look  MJ respected that blue and gold. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Oh snap, he didn't..... :0 :biggrin:*M**J*
Reppin the "M" fo sho


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL AID IN DA HOUSE


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jul 8 2009, 09:47 PM~14414464
> *
> 
> 
> 
> KOOL  AID IN DA HOUSE
> *


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNN all look good but Todds still the king of this hopp shit 110 coming back down DREAMTEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!# 1


----------



## TWEEDY

JD from Zenith is doing a ONE DAY raffle for a set of all chrome Zeniths and its only $15.00

PLEASE DO NOT SCREW IT UP AND FOLLOW PAYMENT INSTRUCTIONS TO THE "T"!

Cannot beat that, even if you dont trust my link just go to the wheel topic and see for yourself. 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry14423307


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 6 2009, 09:15 AM~14391758
> *Yo switch look  MJ respected that blue and gold. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 yea 25 gee. can you by that :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Jul 10 2009, 08:54 PM~14439133
> *:0                yea 25 gee. can you by that :0  :0  :0
> *


yes 

but y ? there better off giving that money to the needy!!


----------



## ENVIUS

let me know when and where if this show happens...Springfield will come :biggrin:


----------



## Gorilla Bob

James brown had the same one ! But his shit was horse drawn


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by Gorilla Bob_@Jul 13 2009, 10:53 AM~14456796
> *James brown had the same one ! But his shit was horse drawn
> *



wus up homie


----------



## REPENTANCE

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jul 6 2009, 09:15 AM~14391758
> *Yo switch look  MJ respected that blue and gold. :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


now you got the rumors floatin, is this officially his casket?


----------



## LILDRIZZLE1_702

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@Jul 14 2009, 01:23 AM~14466264
> *now you got the rumors floatin, is this officially his casket?
> *


thats the color of the casket it showed it on cnn memorial of mj, blue and gold


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by LILDRIZZLE1_702_@Jul 14 2009, 12:29 PM~14470426
> *thats the color of the casket it showed it on cnn memorial of mj, blue and gold
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by LILDRIZZLE1_702_@Jul 14 2009, 07:29 PM~14470426
> *thats the color of the casket it showed it on cnn memorial of mj, blue and gold
> *


4 LIFE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I still can't beleave darrell didn't show up. :0


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 5 2009, 05:31 PM~14686695
> *I still can't believe Darrell didn't show up. :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Aug 6 2009, 02:26 PM~14691762
> *:biggrin:
> *


I know you can't believe it either. :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

lololol dont hurt em too bad fabian


----------



## Mideast

i miss this topic


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Aug 11 2009, 10:08 PM~14737971
> *i miss this topic
> *


I missed them at the show.


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Aug 11 2009, 06:37 PM~14738949
> *I missed them at the show.
> *



sure did :roflmao:


----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## Gorilla Bob

quote=Mideast,Jul 13 2009, 02:43 PM~14457904]
wus up homie
[/quote]



What's crackin


----------



## kc63drop




----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

SINCE THE WEST WONT SHOW UP FOR US, WERE COMING FOR THEM......


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 29 2009, 10:05 AM~15217379
> *SINCE THE WEST WONT SHOW UP FOR US, WERE COMING FOR THEM......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 Looks good!!!


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 29 2009, 10:05 AM~15217379
> *SINCE THE WEST WONT SHOW UP FOR US, WERE COMING FOR THEM......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its looking real good,now lets see it on the bumper :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Sep 29 2009, 09:05 AM~15217379
> *SINCE THE WEST WONT SHOW UP FOR US, WERE COMING FOR THEM......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: well come on down!!!!!!!!!! what day is this go happin?????? let me no so can 4 sho be there hno: hno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 30 2009, 12:16 AM~15221736
> *:biggrin: well come on down!!!!!!!!!! what day is this go happin?????? let me no so can 4 sho be there hno:  hno:
> *


 :biggrin: I'm not gonna be like darrel and say we coming then not come,but new years we would love to come out west and rep for the midwest. :biggrin: :biggrin: We got a single coming too,don't get rid of the cutty. :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL

Thinkin about showin up new years just trying to collect some chips to make it.O and the midwest doin the thang no matter what.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 29 2009, 01:06 PM~15218377
> *its looking real good,now lets see it on the bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
JUST ROTATE THE PHOTO TO THE LEFT
:cheesy:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Sep 29 2009, 01:06 PM~15218377
> *its looking real good,now lets see it on the bumper :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: 
JUST ROTATE THE PHOTO TO THE LEFT
:cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Sep 30 2009, 01:54 AM~15222931
> *Thinkin about showin up new years just trying to collect some chips to make it.O and the midwest doin the thang no matter what.
> *


holla at us and we'll roll together,maybe joe from the chi will come too. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 29 2009, 06:48 PM~15222846
> *:biggrin: I'm not gonna be like darrel and say we coming then not come,but new years we would love to come out west and rep for the midwest. :biggrin:  :biggrin: We got a single coming too,don't get rid of the cutty. :biggrin:
> *


  Y wood I do that! You ant no body ! :0 That car will be right here. You can't get here fast enuf 4 me! I'm here! Ant going no where!!!!!! :nono:


----------



## stevie d

dam this topic is still going on haha im just glad el taco put it down for the bmh family and the midwest :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Sep 30 2009, 06:25 AM~15225479
> * Y wood I do that! You ant no body !  :0 That car will be right here. You can't get here fast enuf 4 me! I'm here! Ant going no where!!!!!! :nono:
> *


 :biggrin: good keep thinking that.see ya soon.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Sep 30 2009, 04:55 PM~15232122
> *:biggrin: good keep thinking that.see ya soon.
> *


 :biggrin: no you keep thinking that!!!! you or your brother dont no shit bout no single pump!!! :0 and thats a factor!!!!! :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

:roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 2 2009, 03:54 AM~15245077
> *:biggrin: no you keep thinking that!!!! you or your brother dont no shit bout no single pump!!!  :0 and thats a factor!!!!! :0
> *


Whats to know just put weight like you do. :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 1 2009, 09:39 PM~15245576
> *Whats to know just put weight like you do. :biggrin:
> *


 if its that eazy thin y havint you done it?????? :0 homie it way more thin that!!!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 2 2009, 06:36 PM~15249458
> *  if its that eazy thin y havint you done it?????? :0  homie it way more  thin that!!!!!!!!!!  :uh:
> *


singles are played out allready. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2009, 08:01 PM~15253795
> *singles are played out allready. :0  :biggrin:
> *


 Guess so if you can't make it or one work!!!!! Lmao.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 3 2009, 05:35 PM~15257369
> *Guess so if you can't make it or one  work!!!!! Lmao.
> *


told you we got one coming


----------



## jersyzhou

http //s228 photobucket com/albums/e...114-23of361.jpg


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 01:52 PM~15283840
> *told you we got one coming
> *


 Well bring it. !!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

I think this is gonna be in vegas from houston. :0


----------



## Mideast

wow i never knew a car with weight and only one pump was hard to hop and hit only 67inchs . :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 6 2009, 01:52 PM~15283840
> *told you we got one coming
> *


I keep one or two,,,,lol


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 6 2009, 11:28 PM~15289827
> *wow i never knew a car with weight and only one pump was hard to hop and hit only 67inchs .  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


  Wow how hard is it to not have a car and talk shit to some one who keep one :0 and if you think that all it do is 67inchs! well bring your no car havein ass to vages and see! You got this shit fuck up! :0


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 7 2009, 11:28 AM~15292214
> * Wow how hard is it to not have a car and talk shit to some  one who keep one :0  and if you think that all it do is 67inchs! well bring your no car havein ass to vages and see! You got this shit fuck up! :0
> *


lol all i saw was 67inchs :uh: and as for not having a car i have 3 dip shit. o and with no wight


----------



## Southside01

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U

YOU SEE MIDWEST TAKING WESTCOAST OUT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

DOING GOOD OUT THERE FABIAN


----------



## cutty boi

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15326738
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U
> 
> YOU SEE MIDWEST TAKING WESTCOAST OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DOING GOOD OUT THERE FABIAN
> *


thats some good shit :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15326738
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U
> 
> YOU SEE MIDWEST TAKING WESTCOAST OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DOING GOOD OUT THERE FABIAN
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 11 2009, 12:45 AM~15323038
> *lol all i saw was 67inchs  :uh:  and as for not having a car i have 3 dip shit. o and with no wight
> 
> *


 :biggrin: WELL I GOT 2 BITCH ASS!!!!!!!!! A HOPPER AND A CADDY SUCKA!! MAKE A DATE AND YOU GOT THAT 67IN!! :0 GIT OF MY NUTS LIL BITCH!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15326738
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U
> 
> YOU SEE MIDWEST TAKING WESTCOAST OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DOING GOOD OUT THERE FABIAN
> *


 :0 WHAT!!! MAN FAGBIN GOT BROKE THE FUCK OF!!!CAN YOU SEE :uh: WEST COST :uh:


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 12 2009, 12:27 PM~15331596
> *:biggrin:  WELL I GOT 2 BITCH ASS!!!!!!!!! A HOPPER AND A CADDY SUCKA!! MAKE A DATE AND YOU GOT THAT 67IN!! :0  GIT OF MY NUTS LIL BITCH!!!!! :uh:
> *



got a caddy coming out soon street car.


----------



## gold cutt 84

k.c had a great trip, drove 30 hours to put it down in the west coast. hopd saturday and served angelboy, and hopd today and served darrel. 
LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL. 16 OF ROLLIN...


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 08:38 PM~15336403
> *k.c had a great trip, drove 30 hours to put it down in the west coast. hopd saturday and served angelboy, and hopd today and served darrel.
> LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL. 16 OF ROLLIN...
> *


you got any videos ,post them up.good for Fabian :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EZUP62

1,2,3,4,5,6,*7*
thats how many licks tho get midwest lincon on the bumper
... and it barely got there



> _Originally posted by Southside01+Oct 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15326738-->
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U
> 
> YOU SEE MIDWEST TAKING WESTCOAST OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DOING GOOD OUT THERE FABIAN
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :twak:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANGELBOY_@Oct 12 2009, 02:20 AM~15329909
> *your out ur rabbit ass mind alex won both of us and that lincoln AINT HIGHER THEN ME.. U SHOULDA BROUGHT THAT WAGON THIS WAY SO YOU COULD GET BROKE OFF LIKE FABIAN BUT ITS ALL GOOD HE PULLED UP CANT HATE HIM FOR THAT
> *


:werd:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 12 2009, 08:41 PM~15337182
> *you got any videos ,post them up.good for Fabian :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i dont but im shure they will be up soon... my bro for shure got one hes out there right now seing all the action.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 10:38 PM~15337880
> *i dont but im shure they will be up soon... my bro for shure got one hes out there right now seing all the action.
> *


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 11:38 PM~15337880
> *i dont but im shure they will be up soon... my bro for shure got one hes out there right now seing all the action.
> *



nice bet he is having a ball :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15326738
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U
> 
> YOU SEE MIDWEST TAKING WESTCOAST OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DOING GOOD OUT THERE FABIAN
> *


I don't know about that homeboy u should ask him again couse all the dreamers team just got broken off with three cars how high hdros &team allstars took to vegas homie big ups to my boy chippin D & the team for puttn down the way they did and garcia customs also putting it down!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 12 2009, 11:34 PM~15339092
> *I don't know about that homeboy u should ask him again couse all the dreamers team just got broken off with three cars how high hdros &team allstars took to vegas homie big ups to my boy chippin D & the team for puttn down the way they did and  garcia customs also putting it down!
> *


SOME REAL SHIT RIGHT THERE HOMEBOY THESE DUDE ARE DREAMING


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 12 2009, 11:47 PM~15339195
> *SOME REAL SHIT RIGHT THERE HOMEBOY THESE DUDE ARE DREAMING
> *


Tell me about it big dog. We tried making it to the park we had to get back to cali as soon as we picked up big john !


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 07:38 PM~15336403
> *k.c had a great trip, drove 30 hours to put it down in the west coast. hopd saturday and served angelboy, and hopd today and served darrel.
> LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL. 16 OF ROLLIN...
> *


HOMEBOY I DIDNT GET SERVED I GOT UR BOY


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 07:38 PM~15336403
> *k.c had a great trip, drove 30 hours to put it down in the west coast. hopd saturday and served angelboy, and hopd today and served darrel.
> LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL. 16 OF ROLLIN...
> *


Dam homeboy 30 hours to get served that. But for dam sure he did not brake darrel off. But its all good better luck next time maybe on the 1st he mite make it!


----------



## CALII_323

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 11 2009, 06:20 PM~15326738
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ClKKisiQT1U
> 
> YOU SEE MIDWEST TAKING WESTCOAST OUT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> DOING GOOD OUT THERE FABIAN
> *


THE MID WEST SEEMS TO NEED GLASSES VIDEOS DON'T LIE ITS OBVIOUS THAT THE MID WEST GOT THE FUCK BROKE OFF :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 06:38 PM~15336403
> *k.c had a great trip, drove 30 hours to put it down in the west coast. hopd saturday and served angelboy, and hopd today and served darrel.
> LOOK OUT FOR IT ON VOL. 16 OF ROLLIN...
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: kepp it real!!!! tell the truth!!!! :0 :uh:


----------



## TONELOCO

: the 1/2 west got broke the fuck offff .....team allstars and how high put it down.........................


----------



## TONELOCO

they got broke off friday :0 scared on saturday hno: and got broke off sunday :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 09:38 PM~15337880
> *i dont but im shure they will be up soon... my bro for shure got one hes out there right now seing all the action.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU MEAN UR CO SIGNING SHIT U WERENT EVEN AROUND TO SEE?? A REAL CLOWN


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 12:10 PM~15342961
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU MEAN UR CO SIGNING SHIT U WERENT EVEN AROUND TO SEE?? A REAL CLOWN
> *


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 13 2009, 12:29 PM~15343194
> *:uh:  :uh:
> *


WHAT EVER U SAY.. I LIKE WHERE UR FROM C*H*I*CO*S*IG*N*ER


----------



## red Hormiga

YOUR SIGNATURE IS JUST AS COOL,-----DON'T HATE MY WEIGHT, TEAM FALLING STARS, :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Oct 13 2009, 12:38 PM~15343296
> *YOUR SIGNATURE IS JUST AS COOL,-----DON'T HATE MY WEIGHT, TEAM FALLING STARS, :thumbsup:
> *


BUT YOURS AINT " BLACKMAGIC FAMILY I GOT THE CROSS TO PROVE IT BUT NOT THE CAR!!!!"

:0 :0 :0


----------



## red Hormiga

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 12:40 PM~15343321
> *BUT YOURS AINT " BLACKMAGIC FAMILY I GOT THE CROSS TO PROVE IT BUT NOT THE CAR!!!!"
> 
> :0  :0  :0
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :rant: :loco:  :buttkick: :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by red Hormiga_@Oct 13 2009, 12:45 PM~15343384
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :rant:  :loco:    :buttkick:  :wave:  :biggrin:
> *


ALL I KNOW IS I WAS OUT THERE DOING WHAT I HAD TO DO AND U WERENT AND UR STILL TAKLKIN WITH NO CAR


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 12:36 PM~15343275
> *WHAT EVER U SAY.. I LIKE WHERE UR FROM C*H*I*CO*S*IG*N*ER
> *


if my homeboy told me u got served, u got served and thats it dont matter where the fuck im at or where im from!!!


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 12 2009, 09:38 PM~15337880
> *i dont but im shure they will be up soon... my bro for shure got one hes out there right now seing all the action.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 13 2009, 12:51 PM~15343476
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


riding back yet???


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 13 2009, 12:47 PM~15343418
> *if my homeboy told me u got served, u got served and thats it dont matter where the fuck im at or where im from!!!
> *


MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME, MY NUTS WHERE ON YOUR CHIN!!! SO WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?????? SHOULD I LISTEN TO MY HOMEBOY OR IS HE FULL OPF SHIT????


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 12:53 PM~15343493
> *MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME, MY NUTS WHERE ON YOUR CHIN!!! SO WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?????? SHOULD I LISTEN TO MY HOMEBOY OR IS HE FULL OPF SHIT????
> *


u know what, whatever man take it like you want i shure as hell didnt come on here to argue over what ur car did or did not do. JUST STATING INFORMATION THAT WAS RELAYD TO ME


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:that's some funny shit right thur..


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 12:53 PM~15343493
> *MY HOMEBOY TOLD ME, MY NUTS WHERE ON YOUR CHIN!!! SO WHAT DOES THAT MEAN?????? SHOULD I LISTEN TO MY HOMEBOY OR IS HE FULL OPF SHIT????
> *


You and every body that's talking shit can talk shit home boy but the truth is in the video. You got served and that's it TAKE YOUR LOSS 
And as fare as some ones nuts go well we all can see who's nuts are on your chin homie not 2 mention any names.( Darrel's)

TAKe YoUr LOsSs stop your crying WORK ON IT then bring it 2 the MID WEST
YOU. SERVED!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 13 2009, 12:58 PM~15343580
> *u know what, whatever man take it like you want i shure as hell didnt come on here to argue over what ur car did or did not do.  JUST STATING INFORMATION THAT WAS RELAYD TO ME
> *


SAME HERE MY HOMEBOY KEEPS CALLIN ME TELLIN ME THAT!! IM STARTIN TO BELIEVE HIM


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 13 2009, 01:36 PM~15343992
> *You and every body that's talking shit can talk shit home boy but the truth is in  the video. You got served and that's it TAKE YOUR LOSS
> And as fare as some ones nuts go well we all can see who's  nuts are on your chin homie not 2 mention any names.( Darrel's)
> 
> TAKe  YoUr LOsSs stop your crying  WORK ON IT then bring it 2 the MID WEST
> YOU.  SERVED!
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: MY HOMIE CALLED RIGHT NOW AND SAID MY NUTS WERE ON UR CHIN TOO OR IS IT FABIANS !!!!!! WHO IS GETTIN HIM ALL THIS INFO I AINT MAD HOMEBOY BUT WE CAN SETTLE THIS WE SAID SHE SAID ARE THEY STILL HERE WE CAN DO THIS AGAIN WITH A RULER SO THERE NO MORE CHEERLEADER GOSSUP


----------



## K woadie C

kc served the west coast? should of known :biggrin:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 01:42 PM~15344066
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  MY HOMIE CALLED RIGHT NOW AND SAID MY NUTS WERE ON UR CHIN TOO OR IS IT FABIANS !!!!!!  WHO IS GETTIN HIM ALL THIS INFO I AINT MAD HOMEBOY BUT WE CAN SETTLE THIS WE SAID SHE SAID ARE THEY STILL HERE WE CAN DO THIS AGAIN WITH A RULER SO THERE NO MORE CHEERLEADER GOSSUP
> *


HE has his hed up your ass that how he knows 
FULL OF SHIT!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 13 2009, 01:59 PM~15344262
> *HE has his hed up your ass that how he knows
> FULL OF SHIT!!!!!!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
your doin badd....


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

LOOK this ain't no west cost mid west shit but Y don't you bring your shit down 2 mid west drive this far like they did. That came 2 you 
Now you come 2 them and put in on the stick earn your MOTHA FUCKIN props. 
that's it "HOMIE"


----------



## TONELOCO

: all these dummies wasnt even there......... kc got broke off :0 like the chiefs do every week :0 ......... and thats how the west won chumps.............. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by K woadie C_@Oct 13 2009, 01:51 PM~15344162
> *kc served the west coast? should of known  :biggrin:
> *


 :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono: thats what did not happin!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 13 2009, 02:21 PM~15344476
> *LOOK this ain't no west cost mid west shit but Y don't you bring your shit down 2 mid west drive this far like they did. That came 2 you
> Now you come 2 them and put in on the stick earn your MOTHA FUCKIN props.
> that's it "HOMIE"
> *


:uh: uh did that all ready wit a single pump!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Bomba0001

:


> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 2 2009, 08:01 PM~15253795
> *singles are played out allready. :0  :biggrin:
> *


  doing good in vegas :thumbsup: i see midwest taking westcoast


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 13 2009, 02:42 PM~15344686
> *:wave: :wave: :wave:
> *


 :h5: :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 13 2009, 04:21 PM~15344479
> *:  all these dummies wasnt even there......... kc got broke off :0  like the chiefs do every week :0 ......... and thats how the west won chumps.............. :roflmao: :roflmao:
> *


If KC got did like the Chiefs..............   

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Bomba0001_@Oct 13 2009, 02:45 PM~15344727
> *:
> doing good in vegas    :thumbsup: i  see  midwest taking  westcoast
> *


:0 :nono: :nono:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 04:46 PM~15344739
> *:biggrin:
> :h5:  :biggrin:
> *


Whats poppin :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 13 2009, 02:48 PM~15344773
> *Whats poppin :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: just triping of the blind ****** on this page!!!! what up wit you??????? :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 04:52 PM~15344841
> *:biggrin: just triping of the blind ****** on this page!!!! what up wit you??????? :biggrin:
> *



got pics of the caddy u were working on?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 13 2009, 02:54 PM~15344862
> *got pics of the caddy u were working on?
> *


do you got pic of yo shit!! is yours a coupe or a broham??? :biggrin:


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 04:52 PM~15344841
> *:biggrin: just triping of the blind ****** on this page!!!! what up wit you??????? :biggrin:
> *


I cant call it. Just waitin on da debut of candy cane (my caddy) :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 13 2009, 03:02 PM~15344976
> *I cant call it. Just waitin on da debut of candy cane (my caddy) :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 me to cant wate for mine to!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 05:04 PM~15344999
> *me to cant wate for mine to!!!!!!!!!
> *


What kind you got?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 13 2009, 03:06 PM~15345022
> *What kind you got?
> *


 85 2 door broham


----------



## WHATSMYMFNAME

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 05:07 PM~15345037
> *85    2 door broham
> *


Juiced yet?


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by RobLouIzLuxurious_@Oct 13 2009, 03:11 PM~15345076
> *Juiced yet?
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 04:59 PM~15344931
> *do you got pic of yo shit!! is yours a cuope or a  broham??? go to project rides switch mans project!!!
> *


broham, if everything goes well should be done and out for spring. as soon i get pix il postem up, :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

THE MIDWEST DIDNT DO SHIT.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 04:23 PM~15345893
> *THE MIDWEST DIDNT DO SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

midwest :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 04:59 PM~15346229
> *midwest :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


west coast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: what's crackin switchman!!!!!!!


----------



## 187_Regal

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 07:59 PM~15346229
> *midwest :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


thats not very nice.......


----------



## 95 SS Swangin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 04:59 PM~15346229
> *midwest :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


maybe better luck next year


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 13 2009, 05:58 PM~15347609
> *thats not very nice.......
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 03:23 PM~15345893
> *THE MIDWEST DIDNT DO SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag 63

instead of talking shit on the the midwest it is better to give props for coming to vegas. much love to lowriding. fuck were you live.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Oct 13 2009, 07:40 PM~15348170
> *instead  of talking  shit on the the midwest it is better to give props for coming to vegas. much love to lowriding. fuck were you live.
> *


my thoughts exactly


----------



## rag 63

that is funny becuse the the midwest does not say the the la does.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by 187_Regal_@Oct 13 2009, 06:58 PM~15347609
> *thats not very nice.......
> *


:biggrin: well not the hole midwest!!! :nono: :nono: you no who im talking bout :uh: !!dont have to say it!! you no who!!!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by STEP UR GAME UP_@Oct 13 2009, 06:15 PM~15347092
> *west coast :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: what's crackin switchman!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: what it do!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Oct 13 2009, 07:40 PM~15348170
> *instead  of talking  shit on the the midwest it is better to give props for coming to vegas. much love to lowriding. fuck were you live.
> *


 :biggrin: well you need to go back a feu pages and look at what some fokes are saying be 4 you say shit like that!! just doing what thay doing!!!!!! :uh:


----------



## rag 63

good job to kc mf. shit that is alot o money to go play in vegas. you la players need to give them props for making the the trip.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Oct 13 2009, 07:50 PM~15348318
> *that is funny becuse the the midwest does not say the the la does.
> *


 :nono: :nono: i wood not say all that!!! :0


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 13 2009, 07:30 PM~15348039
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


GAVE THEM FOOL'S A CAN OF WHOOP ASS!!!!!!!WHAT UP D !!!!WHERE IS THE NEXT STOP!!!!!HOLLA WE WONT TO RIDE!!!!!!IT'S BACK ON THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Oct 13 2009, 08:00 PM~15348478
> *good job to kc mf. shit that is alot o money to go play in vegas. you la players need to give them props for making the the trip.
> *


 :uh: well thay did not give me props win i made 2 trips to the midwest!!!wit a car :uh:


----------



## rag 63

much love to la. man you guys are hard mf.


----------



## flaked85

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 06:23 PM~15345893
> *THE MIDWEST DIDNT DO SHIT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



NICE VIDEO


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Oct 13 2009, 08:10 PM~15348635
> *NICE VIDEO
> *




hell yeah more :cheesy:


----------



## trespatines

you guys think with a trunk full of lead you guys are doing it :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Oct 14 2009, 09:37 AM~15353098
> *you guys think with a trunk full of lead you guys are doing it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


  this guy is funny !!! do you evin have a car?? i bet you dont!! :0 all hoppers that do cool numbers got some kind of wight so what the fuck are you talking bout homie!!!!!!!!!! :angry: pull up or stay out of it :uh:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 09:56 AM~15353290
> *  this guy is funny !!! do you evin have a car?? i bet you dont!!  :0 all hoppers that do cool numbers got some kind of wight so what the fuck are you talking bout homie!!!!!!!!!! :angry:  pull up or stay out of it :uh:
> *


my boy Joe he aint got no weight and his wagon its doing good,you dont really need weight you need the right gates :biggrin: :biggrin: 
maybe my car its not ready now but soon it will be with no weight doing reasonable numbers


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Oct 14 2009, 10:13 AM~15353434
> *my boy Joe he aint got no weight and his wagon its doing good,you dont really need weight you need the right gates :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> maybe my car its not ready now but soon it will be with no weight doing reasonable numbers
> *


 :uh: thats what you think!! :roflmao: that wagon and that regal got weight!! :0 dont no who told you that!! :uh: and win your car is ready pull the fuck up!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 13 2009, 03:51 PM~15345579
> *broham, if everything goes well should be done and out for spring. as soon i get pix il postem up, :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: make up your mind is it a cuope or a brom!!!! :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Oct 14 2009, 10:13 AM~15353434
> *my boy Joe he aint got no weight and his wagon its doing good,you dont really need weight you need the right gates :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> maybe my car its not ready now but soon it will be with no weight doing reasonable numbers
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
that wagon is the hottest thing in the mwest. AND FROM UR POST U HAVE NO IDEA OF WHAT U ARE TALKIN ABOUT.


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Oct 14 2009, 09:37 AM~15353098
> *you guys think with a trunk full of lead you guys are doing it :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Don't hate homeboy it aint our fault u guys can't cut it. *. HOW HIGH HYDROS *. Put it down broke every body off with a baby g body. But a maybe next time u guys could have better luck till then will be working on some new stuff for the first.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 14 2009, 10:40 AM~15353701
> *Don't hate homeboy it aint our fault u guys can't cut it.    . HOW HIGH HYDROS .    Put it down broke every body off with a baby g body. But a maybe next time u guys could have better luck till then will be working on some new stuff for the first.
> *


HHAHA THATS RIGHT THEY FILL THERE SHIT UP WITH LEAD AND GET STUCK AND CALL IT JUNK AINT OUR FAULT WE'RE COMIN BACK DOWN


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 10:43 AM~15353723
> *HHAHA THATS RIGHT THEY FILL THERE SHIT UP WITH LEAD AND GET STUCK AND CALL IT JUNK AINT OUR FAULT WE'RE COMIN BACK DOWN
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 10:21 AM~15353503
> *:uh:  thats what you think!! :roflmao: that wagon and that regal got weight!!  :0 dont no who told you that!! :uh:  and win your car is ready pull the fuck up!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


That would be never! Bumpin gums wit no car is his specialty!


----------



## ANGELBOY

THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Oct 14 2009, 11:05 AM~15353995
> *That would be never! Bumpin gums wit no car is his specialty!
> *


dammmm!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:26 AM~15354211
> *THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: west cost!!!!!!!!!!lol :biggrin:


----------



## Lolo22

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:26 AM~15354211
> *THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Didn't that monte got STUCK 2 TIMES :uh: I thought if you get stuck you loose  Droved the lincoln out of the parking lot, while 15 people pushed that car on the trailer. H H H lost that one, just take the lost.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Oct 14 2009, 11:59 AM~15354543
> *Didn't that monte got STUCK 2 TIMES :uh: I thought if you get stuck you loose  Droved the lincoln out of the parking lot, while 15 people pushed that car on the trailer. H H H lost that one, just take the lost.
> *


:biggrin: haa yea just like you lost in tulsa last year!!!!!!!!!!! :0


----------



## SWITCHMANLA




----------



## Lolo22

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 12:05 PM~15354618
> *:biggrin: haa yea just like you lost in tulsa last year!!!!!!!!!!! :0
> *


     :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:26 AM~15354211
> *THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


tha fucking junk monte got stuck homie , that a loss :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 11:21 AM~15353503
> *:uh:  thats what you think!! :roflmao: that wagon and that regal got weight!!  :0 dont no who told you that!! :uh:  and win your car is ready pull the fuck up!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


HEY OLD MAN PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS ,BRING YOUR ASS TO CHICAGO AND I WILL LET YOU TAKE MY WAGON DOWN AND SEE IF THERE IS ANY WEIGHT.THATS IF YOU HAVE MONEY. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: MR.SWITCHMANLA


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 14 2009, 12:59 PM~15355155
> *HEY OLD MAN PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS ,BRING YOUR ASS TO CHICAGO AND I WILL LET YOU TAKE MY WAGON DOWN AND SEE IF THERE IS ANY WEIGHT.THATS IF YOU HAVE  MONEY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MR.SWITCHMANLA
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 14 2009, 02:09 PM~15355259
> *:0  :0
> *


x2


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 14 2009, 12:32 PM~15354890
> *tha fucking junk monte got stuck homie , that a loss :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: did not get suck win thay was hoppin!!! :nono:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Oct 14 2009, 11:59 AM~15354543
> *Didn't that monte got STUCK 2 TIMES :uh: I thought if you get stuck you loose  Droved the lincoln out of the parking lot, while 15 people pushed that car on the trailer. H H H lost that one, just take the lost.
> *


Here we go with the he got stuck bullshit !!!!!! Better luck next time cograts on the effort thou maybe next time u guys will get a win !!!!!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 14 2009, 12:59 PM~15355155
> *HEY OLD MAN PUT YOUR MONEY WHERE YOUR MOUTH IS ,BRING YOUR ASS TO CHICAGO AND I WILL LET YOU TAKE MY WAGON DOWN AND SEE IF THERE IS ANY WEIGHT.THATS IF YOU HAVE  MONEY. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: MR.SWITCHMANLA
> *


:biggrin: homie i keep money home boy!! you got it fuck up you the old man!! im 41 years old thats not old at all!! i dont give a fuck bout what you or yo homeboy got!! y the fuck you did not come to vagas?? o i no y you no you wood have got broke of to..........lol :roflmao: huh mr joe...... :0 :0 and i guess that reagl ant got no weight all so right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!not!!! :0


----------



## Lolo22

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 14 2009, 01:55 PM~15355758
> *Here we go with the he got stuck bullshit !!!!!! Better luck next time cograts on the effort thou maybe next time u guys will get a win !!!!!!
> *


I guess if the Lincoln (with a V8) would of got stuck it would of been different Huh. :twak:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Lolo22_@Oct 14 2009, 02:07 PM~15355870
> *I guess if the Lincoln (with a V8) would of got stuck it would of been different Huh. :twak:
> *


 :biggrin: no same shit!! the car did not get suck win thay was hoppin!!!! :0 he hit it later and it did!!!! so how is that a lost??? :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 14 2009, 01:09 PM~15355259
> *:0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 what you dont want to do shit :0 :0


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 12:21 PM~15353503
> *:uh:  thats what you think!! :roflmao: that wagon and that regal got weight!!  :0 dont no who told you that!! :uh:  and win your car is ready pull the fuck up!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



u have seen both cars in person, u know they got no wieght!!! are trunks always have a spare key in them, anyone can pull up and open it.


----------



## fesboogie

This topic will never die... :biggrin:


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 01:26 PM~15354211
> *THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


how many times did that car get stuck? u stick u lose!! guess u got broke the fk off, the lincoln took that sht all day.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 03:01 PM~15355825
> *:biggrin:   homie i keep money home boy!! you got it fuck up you the old man!! im 41 years old thats not old at all!! i dont give a fuck bout what you or yo homeboy got!! y the fuck you did not come to vagas?? o i no y you no you wood have got broke of to..........lol :roflmao: huh mr joe...... :0  :0 and i guess that reagl ant got no weight all so right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!not!!! :0
> *


SO YOU MEAN YOU ONLY 41,THATS GOOD BUT YOU LOOK 48 ,50 ANYWAY I DIDNT GO TO VEGAS BECAUSE I GOT TOO MUCH GOING ON HERE SOON I WILL BE DONE WITH AND THEN IM GOING TO VISIT MY FRIENDS ON THE WESTCOAST.I DONT CARE HOW MUCH MONEY YOU KEEP JUST HAVE SOME WHEN I COME YOUR WAY SO WE CAN HAVE SOME FUN AND THEN GO GET A BITE WITH SOME BIG RED SODA :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:   

BY THE WAY MY BIRTHDAY ITS FRIDAY AND I WILL ONLY BE 45 THEN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los 210

Didn't know they had big red up that way! :biggrin:


----------



## Spanky

this thread is still going? damn...it's originally about the Tulsa picnic...wht are all these LA cats co signing on some wins in Vegas when they were selling woof tickets to Tulsa and never showed...a few did...but not all the ones who said they were...props to Tino for taking his car to them... :thumbsup:


----------



## rag 63

> _Originally posted by Spanky_@Oct 14 2009, 11:51 PM~15357061
> *this thread is still going? damn...it's originally about the Tulsa picnic...wht are all these LA cats co signing on some wins in Vegas when they were selling woof tickets to Tulsa and never showed...a few did...but not all the ones who said they were...props to Tino for taking his car to them... :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

anyone have a stick?


----------



## Pinky Bitches

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 11:26 AM~15354211
> *THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


it looked to me the lincoln was higher :dunno:


----------



## rag 63

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 15 2009, 12:12 AM~15357305
> *it looked to me the lincoln was higher  :dunno:
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 14 2009, 07:32 PM~15354890
> *tha fucking junk monte got stuck homie , that a loss :biggrin:
> *


There monte got stuck twice. :biggrin: But we were higher anyway. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 08:53 PM~15355733
> *:biggrin:  did not get suck win thay was hoppin!!!  :nono:
> *


You know what bro you aiun't nothing but a hater man,you had no car there your just trying to be in on something that you weren't in on.Your always talking about your car being a street car that you can drive well there car didn't even run,ours do and we was higher and your still hating.Trust me your next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 03:03 AM~15348530
> *:uh: well  thay did not give me props win i made 2 trips to the midwest!!!wit a car :uh:
> *


you never have you put it on a transporter. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 05:34 PM~15353634
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> that wagon is the hottest thing in the mwest. AND FROM UR POST U HAVE NO IDEA OF WHAT U ARE TALKIN ABOUT.
> *


 :nosad: :nosad: We are angel you know that.But the wagon is second best.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 06:26 PM~15354211
> *THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn you must be blind bro i was a good 3-5 inches higher it's right here on your own video.  hell you was higher then this monte.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 04:12 PM~15357857
> *You know what bro you aiun't nothing but a hater man,you had no car there your just trying to be in on something that you weren't in on.Your always talking about your car being a street car that you can drive well there car didn't even run,ours do and we was higher and your still hating.*



YOU A REAL ASS YOU NO THE CAR RUNS SO STOP WITH THE BULLSHIT AND SWITCHMAN MAN IS TEAM KOOLAID NOT HOW HIGH AND THE ALLSTARS :0 </span>


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 13 2009, 11:23 PM~15345893
> * shit. :0 :0 :0 :0*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 04:16 PM~15357893
> *Damn you must be blind bro i was a good 3-5 inches higher it's right here on your own video.  hell you was higher then this monte.
> *



HERE WE GO LOOK REAL GOOD FUN BOY THE MONTE WAS IN BACK AND YOU COULD STILL SEE THE MONTE GOT YOU LOOK AT THE VIDEO REAL GOOD :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 04:17 PM~15357909
> *We beat you and darrel.Your right we didn't beat*



BLAH BLAH BLAH THATS ALL YOU DO BUT YOU ALLRIGHT WITH ME FUN BOY :0 </span>


----------



## Suburban Swingin

On the real ,it seems like in every hopp everyone thinks they win?So why bother hopping?All i know is that you and angelboy have been saying your gonna bust my ass for over 2 years and niether of you have ever shown up out here when you said you were.So We trailed 3 cars 2 to show and one to hopp over 26 hours and spent over 2g's on gas to get them there.Then we hopped you and darrel and it was close as fuck just like you said after the hopp to me.We suprised you guys with what we did and you know it.We hung in with the best out there.man on the real it was the best hopp i've ever been in,and your all cool guys(when not on camera) :biggrin: As for who won or lost i don't care really i think i did you think you did everyone will see it on roll'n 16 and can make up there own mind.Just remember we are in a big body lincoln with a v8 didn't strip anything out from under thje hood and we can drive ours.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D+Oct 15 2009, 12:20 AM~15357940-->
> 
> 
> 
> HERE WE GO LOOK REAL GOOD FUN BOY THE MONTE WAS IN BACK AND YOU COULD STILL SEE THE MONTE GOT YOU LOOK AT THE VIDEO REAL GOOD  :0 [/size][/color]
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> no no
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 12:22 AM~15357958
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH THATS ALL YOU DO BUT YOU ALLRIGHT WITH ME FUN BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


i was higher and cleaner. :biggrin: 

You cool with me to homie,thabks for the hopp was the best one i've had yet can't wait for the first to beat you agian,maybe in your car this time. :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

sign of a loss is excuses 

u got struck 
u pushed the car on the trailor 
excuses just shut the fuck up and take the loss


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 04:17 PM~15357909
> *We beat you and darrel.Your right we didn't beat*



YOU SAID THE DREAMTEAM WAS THE SHIT AND LOOK AT WHAT WE DID 2 THE HOLE DREAMTEAM BROKE TODD OFF *** MAGIC RON AND THE MIDWEST CCE TRUCK AND YOUR BOY TODD AND RON SAID COOM 2 THE SHOP AND WE DID AND THEY DID NOT PULL OUT SHIT AND YOU DID NOT SHOW THE FUCK UP SO ANGEL BOY COULD BRAKE YOUR ASS OF AGAIN ON THE REAL LIL MAN AND YOU NO IT FUN BOY :0 </span>


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 05:13 PM~15357867
> *you never have you put it on a transporter. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 Ha and I naver will as long as I can pay for it you lil bitch!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 05:23 PM~15357967
> *On the real ,it seems like in every hopp everyone thinks they win?So why bother hopping?All i know is that you and angelboy have been saying your gonna bust my ass for over 2 years and niether of you have ever shown up out here when you said you were.So We trailed 3 cars 2 to show and one to hopp over 26 hours and spent over 2g's on gas to get them there.Then we hopped you and darrel and it was close as fuck just like you said after the hopp to me.We suprised you guys with what we did and you know it.We hung in with the best out there.man on the real it was the best hopp i've ever been in,and your all cool guys(when not on camera) :biggrin: As for who won or lost i don't care really i think i did you think you did everyone will see it on roll'n 16 and can make up there own mind.Just remember we are in a big body lincoln with a v8 didn't strip anything out from under thje hood and we can drive ours.
> *


 :thumbsup: DREAM TEAM.. east to west.. we the best


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 04:23 PM~15357967
> *On the real ,it seems like in every hopp everyone thinks they win?So why bother hopping?All i know is that you and angelboy have been saying your gonna bust my ass for over 2 years and niether of you have ever shown up out here when you said you were.So We trailed 3 cars 2 to show and one to hopp over 26 hours and spent over 2g's on gas to get them there.Then we hopped you and darrel and it was close as fuck just like you said after the hopp to me.We suprised you guys with what we did and you know it.We hung in with the best out there.man on the real it was the best hopp i've ever been in,and your all cool guys(when not on camera) :biggrin: As for who won or lost i don't care really i think i did you think you did everyone will see it on roll'n 16 and can make up there own mind.Just remember we are in a big body lincoln with a v8 didn't strip anything out from under thje hood and we can drive ours.
> *



THATS COO IF THATS WHAT YOU THINK AND JUST LIKE I TOLD YOU MUCH RESPECT 4 YOU MIDWEST GUYS COMING DOWN 2 THE WEST COAST GETING BROKE THE FUCK OFF AND HANGING IN THEIR :worship: :worship: IM GOING 2 POST UP A VIDEO OF MY CAR IN A FEW FUN BOY AND SHOW YOU MY FIRST LICK IS YOUR 5 LICK JUST WATCH THE REASON I DID NOT BRING MY CAR BECAUSE I WORK AT A SHOP AND CUSTOMERS CARS CUM FIRST NOT MY CAR :0 AND PLUS MY CAR STOP WORKING AND I DID NOT HAVE TIME 2 FIX THE GEAR BUT NOW ITS READY AND YOU BACK IN THE MIDWEST AND IM IN THE WEST COAST SO I GUESS YOU GUYS CAN HOP ME ON NEW YEARS FUN BOYS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15357857
> *You know what bro you aiun't nothing but a hater man,you had no car there your just trying to be in on something that you weren't in on.Your always talking about your car being a street car that you can drive well there car didn't even run,ours do and we was higher and your still hating.Trust me your next!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 Well like I said bring it on ! Lil man I'm waiteing come on wit it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 04:39 PM~15358141
> *Ha and I naver will as long as I can pay for it you lil bitch!!!
> *



:0 NOT THE B LINE THATS FUCKED UP I WAS STARTING 2 LIKE THE FUN BOY FUCK IT HE COO WITH ME STILL I SEE YOU GUYS ON SOME OTHER SHIT FUCK IT DO WHAT YOU DO :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 14 2009, 04:42 PM~15358189
> *:thumbsup: DREAM TEAM.. east to west.. we the best
> *



LMFAO DREAM TEAM THE BEST EAST 2 WEST WITH 2 CARS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsdown:


----------



## mR. Sleepy

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:16 PM~15357893
> *Damn you must be blind bro i was a good 3-5 inches higher it's right here on your own video.  hell you was higher then this monte.
> *



x2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Oct 14 2009, 01:26 PM~15354211-->
> 
> 
> 
> THE MIDWEST GOT BROKE OFF ALL WEEKEND[/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I been seeing a lot of folks saying this, but being there in person i saw something different. This videos do not give the hop any justice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by JESUS H. [email protected] 14 2009, 06:11 PM~15357297
> *anyone have a stick?
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats what its has to come down to, but either way it was fun to watch!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-THE REAL BIG M_@Oct 14 2009, 07:42 PM~15358189
> *:thumbsup: DREAM TEAM.. east to west.. we the best
> *


Honestly i seen it with my own eyes and the Dream Team took it both times!


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 14 2009, 04:54 PM~15358355
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *



WHAT THE FUCK IT WAS A GOOD TIME CAR AND YOU GOING 2 LET HIM LIE AND SAY HE GOT THAT AND YOU CAN SEE HE LOST BRIGHT ASS DAY MAN I THOUGHT IF YOU FUCK WITH 1 GOOD TIMER YOU FUCK WITH ALL GOODTIMES THATS HOW I SEE THE GOOD TIMES DOWN HERE IN THE WEST COAST DO IT THEY STICK WITH EACH OTHER DOWN HERE MAN YOU DOING BAD :0 :nosad: :nosad: :thumbsdown:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 14 2009, 05:00 PM~15358448
> *I been seeing a lot of folks saying this, but being there in person i saw something different.  This videos do not give the hop any justice!
> I think thats what its has to come down to, but either way it was fun to watch!
> Honestly i seen it with my own eyes and the Dream Team took it both times!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## ROLL'N

*I would like to thank everyone for coming out and bringing what you have to hop!! weather you won or loss the fact is you all hopped regardless! No bullying anyone! Good clean Hopping from the west coast and the Midwest! Midwest you guys came along way and did your thing! west coast you all came out ready and it showed! I cant wait to do the west coast vs. Midwest again! Thanks again for coming out and putting it down! * :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 14 2009, 05:54 PM~15358355
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *


WITH FRIENDS LIKE THIS WHO NEEDS ENEMYS!!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 05:07 PM~15358553
> *WITH FRIENDS LIKE THIS WHO NEEDS ENEMYS!!!!!!!
> *


i seen that but pelon is also on the how high team we may not be club brothers but i do know if he hops we got his back specially when he constantly on the bumper props pelon u know the real homie :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2009, 05:04 PM~15358514
> *I would like to thank everyone for coming out and bringing what you have to hop!! weather you  won or loss the fact is you all hopped regardless! No bullying anyone! Good clean Hopping from the west coast and the Midwest! Midwest you guys came along way and did your thing! west coast you all came out ready and it showed! I cant wait to do the west coast vs. Midwest again! Thanks again for coming out and putting it down!  :biggrin:
> *


i know wut u talking bout comming from a neutral homie


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15358553
> *WITH FRIENDS LIKE THIS WHO NEEDS ENEMYS!!!!!!!
> *


it has nothing to do with goodtimes or midwest i am both but a win is a win. you have to call it how you see it,i thought both cars worked well but kc took the win just like angle got us with monte it is what it is


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 14 2009, 06:14 PM~15358677
> *it has nothing to do with goodtimes or midwest i am both but a win is a win. you have to call it how you see it,i thought both cars worked well but kc took the win just like angle got us with monte it is what it is
> *


 :0 :0 :0 ITS ANGEL NOT ANGLE


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 02:14 PM~15355969
> *:0  :0  what you dont want to do shit :0  :0
> *


you got give fabian that win he did not get stuck while hopping the monte. who gives a fuck if he got stuck later. dream team in your mouth like it or not


----------



## toons

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 14 2009, 06:14 PM~15358677
> *it has nothing to do with goodtimes or midwest i am both but a win is a win. you have to call it how you see it,i thought both cars worked well but kc took the win just like angle got us with monte it is what it is
> *


real talk.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 05:28 PM~15358890
> *:0  :0  :0  ITS ANGEL NOT ANGLE
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 your both wrong its beaver boy!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 01:02 AM~15358472
> *WHAT THE FUCK IT WAS A GOOD TIME CAR AND YOU GOING 2 LET HIM LIE AND SAY HE GOT THAT AND YOU CAN SEE HE LOST BRIGHT ASS DAY MAN I THOUGHT IF YOU FUCK WITH 1 GOOD TIMER YOU FUCK WITH ALL GOODTIMES THATS HOW I SEE THE GOOD TIMES DOWN HERE IN THE WEST COAST DO IT THEY STICK WITH EACH OTHER DOWN HERE MAN YOU DOING BAD  :0  :nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown: [/size][/color]
> *


damn see he knows how to keep it real,even if it is a club member. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 15 2009, 01:14 AM~15358677
> *it has nothing to do with goodtimes or midwest i am both but a win is a win. you have to call it how you see it,i thought both cars worked well but kc took the win just like angle got us with monte it is what it is
> *


keeping it real is harder out there i guess. :biggrin:you took some wins also homie. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 15 2009, 01:29 AM~15358895
> *you got give fabian that win he did not get stuck while hopping the monte. who gives a fuck if he got stuck later. dream team in your mouth like it or not
> *


Nah bro we never got stuck out there both hopps came up and down hard. :biggrin: Darrels monte got stuck twice after i stopped hopping.  Dreamtean east to west north to south thats a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 15 2009, 01:04 AM~15358514
> *I would like to thank everyone for coming out and bringing what you have to hop!! weather you  won or loss the fact is you all hopped regardless! No bullying anyone! Good clean Hopping from the west coast and the Midwest! Midwest you guys came along way and did your thing! west coast you all came out ready and it showed! I cant wait to do the west coast vs. Midwest again! Thanks again for coming out and putting it down!  :biggrin:
> *


yeah the west did there thing like always,but we showed we can do it also. :biggrin: We ain't scared.Now lets see them come out here. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 14 2009, 08:55 PM~15355758
> *Here we go with the he got stuck bullshit !!!!!! Better luck next time cograts on the effort thou maybe next time u guys will get a win !!!!!!
> *


I don't care if they got stuck twice.or that the car has a v6 and don't run we was higher anyway. :biggrin: :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 13 2009, 11:59 PM~15346229
> *midwest :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> *


Damn you talking shit on about half your club with this. :roflmao: :roflmao: the half with the nice cars.drent,walt,chris. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 09:01 PM~15355825
> *:biggrin:  homie i keep money home boy!! you got it fuck up you the old man!! im 41 years old thats not old at all!! i dont give a fuck bout what you or yo homeboy got!! y the fuck you did not come to vagas?? o i no y you no you wood have got broke of to..........lol :roflmao: huh mr joe...... :0  :0 and i guess that reagl ant got no weight all so right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!not!!! :0
> *


Why didn't you?????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Because frank AZ had a single to bust your ass.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 09:13 PM~15355943
> *:biggrin: no same shit!! the car did not get suck win thay was hoppin!!!! :0  he hit it later and it did!!!! so how is that a lost??? :uh:
> *


Because we was higher get some new glasses old man. :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 05:54 PM~15359243
> *Nah bro we never got stuck out there both hopps came up and down hard. :biggrin: Darrels monte got stuck twice after i stopped hopping.  Dreamtean east to west north to south thats a fact!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



not my monte good time monte and you and gay ass toons no you guys dad todd got stuck 2 did he not ? :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2009, 12:23 AM~15357967
> *On the real ,it seems like in every hopp everyone thinks they win?So why bother hopping?All i know is that you and angelboy have been saying your gonna bust my ass for over 2 years and niether of you have ever shown up out here when you said you were.So We trailed 3 cars 2 to show and one to hopp over 26 hours and spent over 2g's on gas to get them there.Then we hopped you and darrel and it was close as fuck just like you said after the hopp to me.We suprised you guys with what we did and you know it.We hung in with the best out there.man on the real it was the best hopp i've ever been in,and your all cool guys(when not on camera) :biggrin: As for who won or lost i don't care really i think i did you think you did everyone will see it on roll'n 16 and can make up there own mind.Just remember we are in a big body lincoln with a v8 didn't strip anything out from under thje hood and we can drive ours.*


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 05:07 PM~15358553
> *WITH FRIENDS LIKE THIS WHO NEEDS ENEMYS!!!!!!!
> *


on the real


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 02:11 AM~15359457
> *not my monte good time monte and you and gay ass toons no you guys dad todd got stuck 2 did he not ? :0 [/size]
> *



When did todd stick?


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 01:46 AM~15359137
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0 your both wrong its beaver boy!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy the 62 looked good bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2009, 12:39 AM~15358141
> *Ha and I naver will as long as I can pay for it you lil bitch!!!
> *


lil bitch?, man you ain't no og you don't give respect to no one you just a hater,plain and simple.Everyone knows it.Oh yeah i know you mad because we came out there and did over 90 not sticking something you have never done with all those years under your belt. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Angel and darrel and frank from az and todd and ron and perm all gave up props but not you once a hater always a hater.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:14 PM~15359491
> *When did todd stick?
> *


monday night you no that fun boy its ok your boy rollin got it so did big fish :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2009, 12:25 AM~15357987
> *sign of a loss is excuses
> 
> u got struck
> u pushed the car on the trailor
> excuses just shut the fuck up and take the loss
> *


your right about that take that loss.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:19 PM~15359548
> *lil bitch?, man you ain't no og you don't give respect to no one you just a hater,plain and simple.Everyone knows it.Oh yeah i know you mad because we came out there and did over 90 not sticking something you have never done with all those years under your belt. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Angel and darrel and frank from az and todd and ron and perm all gave up props but not you once a hater always a hater.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mR. Sleepy

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 14 2009, 07:14 PM~15358677
> *it has nothing to do with goodtimes or midwest i am both but a win is a win. you have to call it how you see it,i thought both cars worked well but kc took the win just like angle got us with monte it is what it is
> *



Couldnt of put it any betta j....cant even speak da truth cause then peeps juss wanna stirr shit up...


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 12:32 AM~15358073
> *YOU SAID THE DREAMTEAM WAS THE SHIT AND LOOK AT WHAT WE DID 2 THE HOLE DREAMTEAM BROKE TODD OFF *** MAGIC RON AND THE MIDWEST CCE TRUCK AND YOUR BOY TODD AND RON SAID COOM 2 THE SHOP AND WE DID AND THEY DID NOT PULL OUT SHIT AND YOU DID NOT SHOW THE FUCK UP SO ANGEL BOY COULD BRAKE YOUR ASS OF AGAIN ON THE REAL LIL MAN AND YOU NO IT FUN BOY  :0 [/size][/color]
> *


I won, ron won ,todd and happy was pretty close.and none of you wanted to pull up on the cce truck.And when i'm in vegas it's a vacation bro,i was there all day at rons shop because they said it was gonna start around 12:00.It didn't go down untill 6 at night so after that i went out and partyed for my victory. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 14 2009, 06:23 PM~15359612
> *Couldnt of put it any betta j....cant even speak da truth cause then peeps juss wanna stirr shit up...
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Bomba0001

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2009, 06:04 PM~15358514
> *I would like to thank everyone for coming out and bringing what you have to hop!! weather you  won or loss the fact is you all hopped regardless! No bullying anyone! Good clean Hopping from the west coast and the Midwest! Midwest you guys came along way and did your thing! west coast you all came out ready and it showed! I cant wait to do the west coast vs. Midwest again! Thanks again for coming out and putting it down!  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 02:22 AM~15359596
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


  you know whats up darrel just like we talked about.you just need to learn to take a loss alittle better. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:25 PM~15359632
> *I won, ron won ,todd and happy was pretty close.and none of you wanted to pull up on the cce truck.And when i'm in vegas it's a vacation bro,i was there all day at rons shop because they said it was gonna start around 12:00.It didn't go down untill 6 at night so after that i went out and partyed for my victory. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


did you 4 get i pulled up on the truck and 3 pice his ass fun boy coom on now tell the real because the video will fun boy


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 12:51 AM~15358321
> *LMFAO DREAM TEAM THE BEST EAST 2 WEST WITH 2 CARS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsdown: [/size][/color]
> *


And none of the(falling stars) cars was yours. :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 02:29 AM~15359690
> *did you 4 get i pulled up on the truck and 3 pice his ass fun boy coom on now tell the real because the video will fun boy
> *


I do bro but i didn't see all the hopps.That truck does 100 + how did you beat that?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:27 PM~15359673
> * you know whats up darrel just like we talked about.you just need to learn to take a loss alittle better. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: that you do


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 12:43 AM~15358204
> *THATS COO IF THATS WHAT YOU THINK AND JUST LIKE I TOLD YOU MUCH RESPECT 4 YOU MIDWEST GUYS COMING DOWN 2 THE WEST COAST GETING BROKE THE FUCK OFF AND HANGING IN THEIR  :worship:  :worship: IM GOING 2 POST UP A VIDEO OF MY CAR IN A FEW FUN BOY AND SHOW YOU MY FIRST LICK IS YOUR 5 LICK JUST WATCH THE REASON I DID NOT BRING MY CAR BECAUSE I WORK AT A SHOP AND CUSTOMERS CARS CUM FIRST NOT MY CAR  :0 AND PLUS MY CAR STOP WORKING AND I DID NOT HAVE TIME 2 FIX THE GEAR BUT NOW ITS READY AND YOU BACK IN THE MIDWEST AND IM IN THE WEST COAST SO I GUESS YOU GUYS CAN HOP ME ON NEW YEARS FUN BOYS  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup: [/size][/color]
> *


 :thumbsup: So now it's who hit's the bumper first and not whos higher?? :uh: Ok i'll add 2000 pounds like you guys and be there in 2 licks also. :biggrin: And yeah you will see us out there and will be higher this time.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

11 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
9 Members: bigboylarry, ANGELBOY, MUFASA, Lil Hatt, 619_81_caddy, dena4life-D, CALII_323, 2ndchance, Combat K9 Inc


It's poppin in here.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:30 PM~15359705
> *I do bro but i didn't see all the hopps.That truck does 100 + how did you beat that?
> *


eze what do you think the boo does 65" and at the show he did 101" and the other cce truck did 97" so what are you say ? because or shop car or should i say johns car does over 107" im not going 2 say what it does because you cant fuck with it


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 02:36 AM~15359778
> *eze what do you think the boo does 65" and at the show he did 101" and the other cce truck did 97" so what are you say ? because or shop car or should i say johns car does over 107" im not going 2 say what it does because you cant fuck with it
> *


ok i didn't get to the show untill late bro,to hung over,like i said vegas is cars and partying to me. :biggrin: Like i said i had a blast bro can't wait to do it agian. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:29 PM~15359691
> *And none of the(falling stars) cars was yours. :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


no but i helped geting the cars on the bumper fun boy and what the fuck you talking about your car was not their so that makes 2 of us jack ass man i see you just like 2 talk :0


----------



## DIPN714

what up big d??????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Oct 14 2009, 02:40 AM~15348170
> *instead  of talking  shit on the the midwest it is better to give props for coming to vegas. much love to lowriding. fuck were you live.
> *


x2 and win or lose we was right there with the best.Watch rollin vol 16 and make up your own minds.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 02:45 AM~15359903
> *no but i helped geting the cars on the bumper fun boy and what the fuck you talking about your car was not their so that makes 2 of us jack ass man i see you just like 2 talk  :0
> *


your right but,it's my bros car that we both did and you said you would have your car there to serve our lincoln remember.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:44 PM~15359895
> *ok i didn't get to the show untill late bro,to hung over,like i said vegas is cars and partying to me. :biggrin: Like i said i had a blast bro can't wait to do it agian. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


more like it i was their and can you tell me did todd get stuck or what because my boy is about 2 post it up and so did ron did you not see him let the back down when he got stuck :0 if not look at the video man you guys doing bad but what can i say midwest and the dream team can get stuck we cant because you girls are the best at making up new rules :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 15 2009, 02:46 AM~15359929
> *what up big  d??????????
> *


It was cool meeting you big al man thats the highest i've ever seen a balljoint break at that was cool. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 02:50 AM~15359980
> *more like it i was their and can you tell me did todd get stuck or what because my boy is about 2 post it up and so did ron did you not see him let the back down when he got stuck  :0  if not look at the video man you guys doing bad but what can i say midwest and the dream team can get stuck we cant because you girls are the best at making up new rules  :0
> *


nah i didn't get stuck at all.and if there was rules none of us could pass. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

15 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
14 Members: Eddie$Money, DIPN714, dena4life-D, cutty boi, 206ness, 82d'elegance, ROLL'N, 2ndchance, Southside01, kansasfull, DJ TWYST, 507$MR.jr$, bigboylarry, Combat K9 Inc


----------



## DIPN714

west coast took all of that;;BIG AL SAID IT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:49 PM~15359966
> *your right but,it's my bros car that we both did and you said you would have your car there to serve our lincoln remember.
> *


see i told you about your guys rules its my bros car still not your car and if thats what you want 2 say johns car is my car because it was my car first and i helped him make it do what it do did you no that :0


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:55 PM~15359262
> *yeah the west did there thing like always,but we showed we can do it also. :biggrin: We ain't scared.Now lets see them come out here. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 14 2009, 06:53 PM~15360040
> *west coast took all of that;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> *


on the real and by the way big d said it and i 4 got you beat the cce truck 2 and you no down here in the west coast we dont do the truck thing but we all did because they came a long way 2 get broke the fuck off even though they put up a good fight


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

THE MONTE WILL BE READY FOR NEW YEAR'S WITH FRESH PAINT AND CHROME LIKE I TOLD FABIAN I'M NEW TO THIS THE CAR'S BEEN OUT FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS AND IT'S WORKING  OHH AND IT DOES RUN :biggrin: WHO EVER KNOWS ME KNOWS I'M NOT MUCH INTO SHIT TALKIN SO I'LL JUST LEAVE AT THAT AND YES IT'S GOODTIMES CAR


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 07:29 PM~15359691
> *And none of the(falling stars) cars was yours. :roflmao:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lets not forget all the shit u talkin and that scream team car aint yours neither u came with no car too so how did u get a win lil man???


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:33 PM~15359745
> *:thumbsup: So now it's who hit's the bumper first and not whos higher?? :uh: Ok i'll add 2000 pounds like you guys and be there in 2 licks also. :biggrin: And yeah you will see us out there and will be higher this time.
> *


lmao i dont give a fuck about first i go by " you no that if that was the case your bro car lost 2 times because the monte got their first :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 07:01 PM~15360131
> *lets not forget all the shit u talkin and that scream team car aint yours neither u came with no car too so how did u get a win lil man???
> *


  :0


----------



## DIPN714

:nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :angel: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin: :biggrin: what up angel boy


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 14 2009, 06:46 PM~15359929
> *what up big  d??????????
> *


what it do you did good in lv and you broke the cce truck the fuck off


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 14 2009, 08:04 PM~15360177
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :nono:  :angel:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:chillaxing whats crackin with u big al*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15360102
> *THE MONTE WILL BE READY FOR NEW YEAR'S WITH FRESH PAINT AND CHROME LIKE I TOLD FABIAN I'M NEW TO THIS THE CAR'S BEEN OUT FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS AND IT'S WORKING   OHH AND IT DOES RUN  :biggrin: WHO EVER KNOWS ME KNOWS I'M NOT MUCH INTO SHIT TALKIN SO I'LL JUST LEAVE AT THAT AND YES IT'S GOODTIMES CAR
> *


ENOUGH SAID PELON  GT


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 14 2009, 07:53 PM~15360040
> *west coast took all of that;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> *



:werd: MIGHTY GT DECIMATED ALLLLLLL


----------



## ANGELBOY

:uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15360213
> *chillaxing whats crackin with u big al
> *



the elco was worken too tho :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Oct 14 2009, 08:11 PM~15360258
> *the elco was worken too tho  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 08:10 PM~15360253
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:51 PM~15360011
> *nah i didn't get stuck at all.and if there was rules none of us could pass. :biggrin:
> *


thats coo but you still did not say if todd and *** magic ron got stuck or not and monday you told me todd did your bro car and on 1 of your post you said you and your bro did the car see what im talking about you full of shit man their goes you girls rules again man you doing bad just like you did not see me hop the cce truck and ron and todd get stuck fuck it im coo i see you a lier :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2009, 08:02 PM~15358472
> *WHAT THE FUCK IT WAS A GOOD TIME CAR AND YOU GOING 2 LET HIM LIE AND SAY HE GOT THAT AND YOU CAN SEE HE LOST BRIGHT ASS DAY MAN I THOUGHT IF YOU FUCK WITH 1 GOOD TIMER YOU FUCK WITH ALL GOODTIMES THATS HOW I SEE THE GOOD TIMES DOWN HERE IN THE WEST COAST DO IT THEY STICK WITH EACH OTHER DOWN HERE MAN YOU DOING BAD  :0  :nosad:  :nosad:  :thumbsdown: [/size][/color]
> *


honesty is honesty. if all your boys jumped off a bridge, you'd follow?


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 14 2009, 06:58 PM~15360102
> *THE MONTE WILL BE READY FOR NEW YEAR'S WITH FRESH PAINT AND CHROME LIKE I TOLD FABIAN I'M NEW TO THIS THE CAR'S BEEN OUT FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS AND IT'S WORKING   OHH AND IT DOES RUN  :biggrin: WHO EVER KNOWS ME KNOWS I'M NOT MUCH INTO SHIT TALKIN SO I'LL JUST LEAVE AT THAT AND YES IT'S GOODTIMES CAR
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15360295
> *honesty is honesty. if all your boys jumped off a bridge, you'd follow?
> *


what the fuck you talking about you were not their and you dont have a car suck it eze fake jesus :0


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 PM~15360324
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT'S UP D WHO THE HELL WAS BUMPIN THEM OLDIES IN MY CAR AND KILLED MY BATTERY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ON MONDAY :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 15 2009, 02:53 AM~15360040
> *west coast took all of that;;BIG  AL SAID IT
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15360253
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: QVO ANGEL IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 14 2009, 07:18 PM~15360367
> *WHAT'S UP D WHO THE HELL WAS BUMPIN THEM OLDIES IN MY CAR AND KILLED MY BATTERY :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: ON MONDAY  :biggrin:
> *


I THINK IT WAS THE MIDWEST BECAUSE THEY DONT NO ABOUT SHIT LIKE THAT LMAO NO BUT ON THE REAL I DONT NO I THINK IT WAS YOU :0


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 14 2009, 07:20 PM~15360413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: QVO ANGEL IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE
> *


FUCK ANGEL GIRL :0


----------



## dena4life-D

IM OUT GOTS 2 GO FUCK MY BITCH LATE LAY IT LOW AND ALL THE HOW HIGH AND ALLSTAR FANS :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rag 63

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 15 2009, 04:20 AM~15360411
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


fabian and the the rest of the midwest crew represented.go job.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 14 2009, 08:20 PM~15360413
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: QVO ANGEL IT WAS COOL MEETING YOU HOMIE
> *


WHATS CRACKIN BIG DOGG U TOO. HOW DOES IT FEEL BREAKIN THIS MIDGET OFF!!!!!!


----------



## mister x

new years is gonna be good


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 15 2009, 03:12 AM~15360281
> *thats coo but you still did not say if todd and *** magic ron got stuck or not and monday you told me todd did your bro car and on 1 of your post you said you and your bro did the car see what im talking about you full of shit man their goes you girls rules again man you doing bad just like you did not see me hop the cce truck and ron and todd get stuck fuck it im coo i see you a lier  :0
> *


ha ha you need help brother.Me and my bro did build the car it was doing 65 at that time,but yes todd did come out one weekend of a show and help us on it after that we was doing 78.then we got it to 84 in tulsa and now 90 by ourselfs.But he did help us and i'm not scared to say it.Everyone gets help from someone in this game. :biggrin: And i didn't see ron hopp we was unloading our car in the lot at that time.but i heard about it moving the back arms out for more inches.(not a bad idea) :biggrin: and i was right behind todds car and i didn't see it stick,it was in a bad spot on the lot and kept rollin forward though.No lying here bro i keeps it real.Lying would be like saying you coming to a show in tulsa and never showing up. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2009, 08:23 PM~15360454
> *FUCK ANGEL GIRL  :0
> *


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 15 2009, 03:27 AM~15360524
> *new years is gonna be good
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## kansasfull

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2009, 10:23 PM~15360454
> *FUCK ANGEL GIRL  :0
> *


damm d is there anyone on here you dont talk shit to :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2009, 07:23 PM~15360454
> *FUCK ANGEL GIRL  :0
> *


X !1000000000000000000000000000 :0 :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 07:27 PM~15360526
> *ha ha you need help brother.Me and my bro did build the car it was doing 65 at that time,but yes todd did come out one weekend of a show and help us on it after that we was doing 78.then we got it to 84 in tulsa and now 90 by ourselfs.But he did help us and i'm not scared to say it.Everyone gets help from someone in this game. :biggrin: And i didn't see ron hopp we was unloading our car in the lot at that time.but i heard about it moving the back arms out for more inches.(not a bad idea) :biggrin: and i was right behind todds car and i didn't see it stick,it was in a bad spot on the lot and kept rollin forward though.No lying here bro i keeps it real.Lying would be like saying you coming to a show in tulsa and never showing up. :biggrin:
> *


   :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0


> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:30 PM~15360578
> *X !1000000000000000000000000000 :0  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 X400000000000000000


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> :0
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 X400000000000000000
> [/quote
> i herad you got a job at black magic as a sweeper!!! :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> :0
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 X400000000000000000
> [/quote
> i herad you got a job at black magic as a sweeper!!! :0 :uh: :uh:
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE SO I JUST BOUGHT A NEW BRUME I GOT TO CLEAN UP ALL HERE TURDS IN THERE GARCIA CUSTOMS PART OF THE SHOP!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## rag 63

fabian good job.kc was in the house.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Oct 14 2009, 10:17 PM~15360349
> *what the fuck you talking about you were not their and you dont have a car suck it eze fake jesus  :0
> *


way to dodge a question, you fucking scholar. youre better at talking senseless bullshit then hopping your non running, non drivable, over and over agin sticking heaps of shit. congrats.


----------



## rag 63

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 15 2009, 04:39 AM~15360736
> *way to dodge a question, you fucking scholar. youre better at talking senseless bullshit then hopping your non running, non drivable, over and over agin sticking heaps of shit. congrats.
> *


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 07:35 PM~15360680
> *:0 :0 :0 :0 your a b;ack magic cheerleader too i knew you were an informant for him!! damm ... go hang from his balls like everybody else does you spineless beaver!!! :0 :0 lets hop !!! and i will shit in your litter box !!!*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:43 PM~15360812
> *:0  :0  :0  :0 your a b;ack magic cheerleader too i knew you were an informant for him!! damm ...  go hang from his balls like everybody else does you spineless beaver!!! :0  :0 lets hop !!! and i will shit in your litter box !!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
U FAT ASS PEICE OF SHIT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 14 2009, 07:44 PM~15360838
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> U FAT ASS PEICE OF SHIT
> *


suck balls!!!!


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by kansasfull_@Oct 14 2009, 08:30 PM~15360576
> *damm d is there anyone on here you dont talk shit to :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 15 2009, 03:31 AM~15360596
> *    :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: :biggrin: :biggrin: sorry i didn't get to meet you dog i heard you was hollaing for the midwest. :biggrin: the deuce was working. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by rag 63_@Oct 15 2009, 03:37 AM~15360700
> *fabian good job.kc was in the house.
> *


yes we was. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Oct 14 2009, 05:12 PM~15357305
> *it looked to me the lincoln was higher  :dunno:
> *


X2 got to look at the bottom of the tires when they both back bumper  damn J I miss does days. we would of had this in the hat


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:09 PM~15357834
> *There monte got stuck twice. :biggrin: But we were higher anyway. :biggrin:
> *


did they fuck up the linc? Who fliped that bill?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 06:23 PM~15357967
> *On the real ,it seems like in every hopp everyone thinks they win?So why bother hopping?All i know is that you and angelboy have been saying your gonna bust my ass for over 2 years and niether of you have ever shown up out here when you said you were.So We trailed 3 cars 2 to show and one to hopp over 26 hours and spent over 2g's on gas to get them there.Then we hopped you and darrel and it was close as fuck just like you said after the hopp to me.We suprised you guys with what we did and you know it.We hung in with the best out there.man on the real it was the best hopp i've ever been in,and your all cool guys(when not on camera) :biggrin: As for who won or lost i don't care really i think i did you think you did everyone will see it on roll'n 16 and can make up there own mind.Just remember we are in a big body lincoln with a v8 didn't strip anything out from under thje hood and we can drive ours.
> *


Now you know how I felt and why I took some time off.


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15359548
> *lil bitch?, man you ain't no og you don't give respect to no one you just a hater,plain and simple.Everyone knows it.Oh yeah i know you mad because we came out there and did over 90 not sticking something you have never done with all those years under your belt. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Angel and darrel and frank from az and todd and ron and perm all gave up props but not you once a hater always a hater.
> *


 never a hater homie!! your bros car did good !! :thumbsup: but you steel lost!!! :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@Oct 14 2009, 07:04 PM~15358514
> *I would like to thank everyone for coming out and bringing what you have to hop!! weather you  won or loss the fact is you all hopped regardless! No bullying anyone! Good clean Hopping from the west coast and the Midwest! Midwest you guys came along way and did your thing! west coast you all came out ready and it showed! I cant wait to do the west coast vs. Midwest again! Thanks again for coming out and putting it down!  :biggrin:
> *


when? maybe its time to build something new. no rules obiously?anything goes? g bodies agains big bodies and full frame og's? single double 30 batts? is there a limit? at least I see Bumpers on the front. maybe make some kind of standards. cus shit I will build a buss and win the whole thing LOL. its all about the well let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 08:06 PM~15361158
> *:dunno:  :dunno:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: sorry i didn't get to meet you dog i heard you was hollaing for the midwest. :biggrin: the deuce was working. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 07:09 PM~15359435
> *Why didn't you?????????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: Because frank  AZ had a single to bust your ass.
> *


 :biggrin: is that what you think ?? frank is from the west!! what single do you have!! if frank want to do it thats cool we can do it :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 14 2009, 09:28 PM~15361513
> *when? maybe its time to build something new. no rules obiously?anything goes? g bodies agains big bodies and full frame og's? single double 30 batts? is there a limit? at least I see Bumpers on the front. maybe make some kind of standards. cus shit I will build a buss and win the whole thing LOL. its all about the well let me know. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 well come one wit it.........lol :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 09:27 PM~15360526
> *ha ha you need help brother.Me and my bro did build the car it was doing 65 at that time,but yes todd did come out one weekend of a show and help us on it after that we was doing 78.then we got it to 84 in tulsa and now 90 by ourselfs.But he did help us and i'm not scared to say it.Everyone gets help from someone in this game. :biggrin: And i didn't see ron hopp we was unloading our car in the lot at that time.but i heard about it moving the back arms out for more inches.(not a bad idea) :biggrin: and i was right behind todds car and i didn't see it stick,it was in a bad spot on the lot and kept rollin forward though.No lying here bro i keeps it real.Lying would be like saying you coming to a show in tulsa and never showing up. :biggrin:
> *


I also got alot of help and hints from homies. and Bruce made it happen :biggrin:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 07:08 PM~15359420
> *Damn you talking shit on about half your club with this. :roflmao:  :roflmao: the half with the nice cars.drent,walt,chris. :0
> *


 :biggrin: thay no who im talking bout :yes: :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 14 2009, 10:35 PM~15361643
> *:0  well come one wit it.........lol :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: I think thats the next step in this Game.LOL I always wanted to build a bus but then no one would want to hop.LOL or it won't fit in the parking lot LOL. but that would be sweet. lock the liqour cabinet up and hop LOL then have the shoufer drive while we all getting drunk :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Oct 14 2009, 10:51 PM~15357061-->
> 
> 
> 
> this thread is still going? damn...it's originally about the Tulsa picnic...wht are all these LA cats co signing on some wins in Vegas when they were selling woof tickets to Tulsa and never showed...a few did...but not all the ones who said they were...props to Tino for taking his car to them... :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you know it homie all talk. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Pinky Bitches_@Oct 14 2009, 11:12 PM~15357305
> *it looked to me the lincoln was higher  :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 wow it was higher but they can't take a loss. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 15 2009, 04:38 AM~15361678
> *:biggrin:  thay no who im talking bout :yes:  :yes:
> *


oh so all the midwest sucks except them. :uh: :uh: :biggrin: :biggrin: It's all good switch most od us out here don't care what the west thinks about us we just keep doing our thing.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I SPEAK THE TRUTH MAN THE FIRST VIDEO I DON'T KNOW WHO WAS WHO BUT THE SECOND VIDEO TINO'S LINC TOOK IT LOOK AT THE VIDEO WHEN THEY BOTH HIT BACK BUMPER THERES NO WAY A G BODY WILL EVER BE LONGER THEN A BIG BODY. LOOK REAL CLOSE.JUST WHAT I SAW ON THE VIDEO. BUT I THINK A RULER WILL SETTLE IT ONCE AND TILL SOME ONE BRINGS SOMETHING HIGHER. AS FOR ME I AM LOOKING TO BUY A SCHOOL BUS SO MY MISSION HAS JUST STARTED :cheesy:


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 11:52 PM~15361884
> *oh so all the midwest sucks except them. :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: It's all good switch most od us out here don't care what the west thinks about us we just keep doing our thing.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 14 2009, 10:52 PM~15361884
> *oh so all the midwest sucks except them. :uh:  :uh:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: It's all good switch most od us out here don't care what the west thinks about us we just keep doing our thing.
> *


Real talk bro. they tring to get to our level :biggrin: watch all the haters jump on board LOL. Much props for going out there and reping the mid west. CCE as well. and everyone that hopped for the mid west.was it you against the whole west coast :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

you did good but the west got that ass homeboy!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

are these two the same videos diffrent angles?






[/quote]


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 14 2009, 07:58 PM~15360102
> *THE MONTE WILL BE READY FOR NEW YEAR'S WITH FRESH PAINT AND CHROME LIKE I TOLD FABIAN I'M NEW TO THIS THE CAR'S BEEN OUT FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS AND IT'S WORKING   OHH AND IT DOES RUN  :biggrin: WHO EVER KNOWS ME KNOWS I'M NOT MUCH INTO SHIT TALKIN SO I'LL JUST LEAVE AT THAT AND YES IT'S GOODTIMES CAR
> *


That's right serafin let them now. Mite gain a couple more inches by the first u putting it down homie we .


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 15 2009, 04:17 AM~15361343
> *did they fuck up the linc? Who fliped that bill?
> *


nah they didn't hit it it just looks like that on camera.But it was a close call. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 15 2009, 05:02 AM~15362044
> *Real talk bro. they tring to get to our level :biggrin: watch all the haters jump on board LOL. Much props for going out there and reping the mid west. CCE as well. and everyone that hopped for the mid west.was it you against the whole west coast :0
> *


nah bro we dreamteam so we had alot of back up. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 2ndchance_@Oct 15 2009, 02:58 AM~15360102
> *THE MONTE WILL BE READY FOR NEW YEAR'S WITH FRESH PAINT AND CHROME LIKE I TOLD FABIAN I'M NEW TO THIS THE CAR'S BEEN OUT FOR ABOUT 4 MONTHS AND IT'S WORKING   OHH AND IT DOES RUN  :biggrin: WHO EVER KNOWS ME KNOWS I'M NOT MUCH INTO SHIT TALKIN SO I'LL JUST LEAVE AT THAT AND YES IT'S GOODTIMES CAR
> *


thats cool bro i give you props that thang was working,but if it does run then why was they pushing it all day?Oh maybe the v6 won't pull all that weight. :0 :biggrin: j/k man that was a good hopp like isaid everyone on here is just talking shit watch roll'n vol 16 and then we'll see. :biggrin:


----------



## BIG TURTLE

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Oct 14 2009, 05:54 PM~15358355
> *x2  :thumbsup:
> *




:uh: :uh:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## h-town team 84 caddy

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 10:43 PM~15372503
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 10:43 PM~15372503
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


lol does that red one even have a motor and trany?


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 15 2009, 10:54 PM~15374055
> *lol does that red one even have a motor and trany?
> *


Pull up a car and find out and after.you get broken off we can gas hop !!!!!!


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 15 2009, 10:02 PM~15374130
> *Pull up a car and find out and after.you get broken off we can gas hop !!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Mikey Defense

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15372503
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


1 WORD "<span style=\'color:red\'>FUCK" THAT RED THANG IS ABOUT TO KILL SOME SHIT..</span>


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Mikey Defense_@Oct 15 2009, 11:50 PM~15374484
> *THE WEST CANT BE FUCKED WITH!!!!*


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 15 2009, 10:54 PM~15374525
> *THESE DUDES IN THE MIDWAIST DONT HAVE A CLUE!!! yup they done fucked up.......</span>*


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 16 2009, 01:02 AM~15374130
> *Pull up a car and find out and after.you get broken off we can gas hop !!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: put a drive shaft on it first b4 u even think about gas hoping.


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 16 2009, 12:28 AM~15374763
> *:uh:  :uh:  put a drive shaft on it first b4 u even think about gas hoping.
> *


Don't trip about the drive shaft home boy when u get a car ready and come see us!


----------



## PIGEON

MIDWEST


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 16 2009, 12:33 AM~15374801
> *Don't trip about the drive shaft home boy when u get a car ready and come see us!
> *


NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15372503
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


dam bro them aint no joke


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 02:46 AM~15374860
> *NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!
> *



why are you so happy>>?? he said that hes gonna bust ur ass first!!!


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 12:46 AM~15374860
> *NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: aint that the truth!


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 16 2009, 01:11 AM~15374981
> *why are you so happy>>?? he said that hes gonna bust ur ass first!!!
> *


 :uh: homeboy aint got a clue !


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 16 2009, 12:33 AM~15374801
> *Don't trip about the drive shaft home boy when u get a car ready and come see us!
> *


GOOD WORK COMING OUT OF HOW HIGH


----------



## Ganso313




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 14 2009, 10:02 PM~15362044
> *Real talk bro. they tring to get to our level :biggrin: watch all the haters jump on board LOL. Much props for going out there and reping the mid west. CCE as well. and everyone that hopped for the mid west.was it you against the whole west coast :0
> *


 :0 get to your level 4 real??? what level is that????????


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 16 2009, 01:11 AM~15374981
> *why are you so happy>>?? he said that hes gonna bust ur ass first!!!
> *


LMAO.....YOU REALLY HAVE NO CLUE WATCH IT AGAIN


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 16 2009, 01:30 AM~15375050
> *GOOD WORK COMING OUT OF HOW HIGH
> *


----------



## majesticsmike

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY+Oct 15 2009, 11:54 PM~15374525-->
> 
> 
> 
> THESE DUDES IN THE MIDWAIST DONT HAVE A CLUE!!! THE WEST CANT BE FUCKED WITH!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you allready was twice with just one car. :0
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 12:46 AM~15374860
> *NEVER GONNA HAPPEN!!!!!!!!!
> *


Allready did. :0 wait for new years. :0


----------



## majesticsmike

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 15 2009, 08:43 PM~15372503
> *
> 
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 Damn darrel looking good bro,you should have took that to vegas instead of the one we broke off. :biggrin: you all put it down for sure,i'm just glad we playing with the big doggs now. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

That was me it was under my sons name.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 16 2009, 05:54 AM~15374055
> *lol does that red one even have a motor and trany?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by allbluedup_@Oct 16 2009, 08:21 AM~15375032
> *:biggrin: aint that the truth!
> *


Your right about that because you all can't keep it real,our lincoln was higher ain't no big thang just take that loss like a man.If we lost we would.  Everyone will see on rollin vol 16


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Oct 16 2009, 08:30 AM~15375050
> *GOOD WORK COMING OUT OF HOW HIGH
> *


x2


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by majesticsmike_@Oct 16 2009, 12:31 PM~15379262
> *you allready was twice with just one car. :0
> Allready did. :0 wait for new years. :0
> *


 hno: hno: hno: hno: hno: angel your threw!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by majesticsmike_@Oct 16 2009, 01:31 PM~15379262
> *you allready was twice with just one car. :0
> Allready did. :0 wait for new years. :0
> *


YOU DIDNT BRAKE ME OFF YOU GOT CHOPPED UP TWICE IN ONE HOPP ON SAT NITE!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 12:46 PM~15379396
> *YOU DIDNT BRAKE ME OFF YOU GOT CHOPPED UP TWICE IN ONE HOPP ON SAT NITE!!!!!!
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## ANGELBOY

IF I WAS 4'11 THE CARS WOULD LIKE I WAS DOIN OVER 100 LIKE THAT LINCOLN FABIAN I WANT YOU TO HOPP MY CAR NEXT TIME SO I CAN SAY IM DOING 115!!!!!!! BUT ALL BULLSHIT A SIDE YOU GOT BROKE OFF THE FIRST HOPP WHERE WERE U SUN NITE??????????????? AND MON NITE??????????????? BUT YOU TOOK OFF FAST WHEN MY CAR WAS COMIN OFF THE TRAILOR AND YOU KNOW I DRIVE IT TOO!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 08:45 PM~15379385
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: angel your threw!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Yo happy man i give all props to all the big names that are out there doing it,you,todd,big john,ron,nene,spike,even darrel. :biggrin: It was like a dream for us to be out west hopping with the best.it's all in fun man we are never mad if we lose we lose you know.But we'll show up and try our best.We might have something to hop the duece on new years hope we get it done in time.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 01:45 PM~15379385
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  hno:  hno: angel your threw!!!
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears:   hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 08:52 PM~15379444
> *WE BOTH SAID it was to close to call since we didn't hop nose to nose.As for sat night ,thats our club banguet night and we partyed untill 5 pm you should have came by it was the shit.And after we hopped darrel i looked right at you and said go get your car and nothing happened,untill we was loaded up and leaving. :0 truth hurt??????? :biggrin:*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2009, 01:57 PM~15379486
> *ha ha your funny yeah i'm short,but mine and darrels tires are right next to each other so my size has nothing to do with it. :0 And when we hopped like WE BOTH SAID it was to close to call since we didn't hop nose to nose.As for sat night ,thats our club banguet night and we partyed untill 5 pm you should have came by it was the shit.And after we hopped darrel i looked right at you and said go get your car and nothing happened,untill we was loaded up and leaving. :0 truth hurt??????? :biggrin:
> *


BLAH BLAH BLAH ITS ALL GOOD JUST TAKE THAT LOSS!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 09:06 PM~15379550
> *BLAH BLAH BLAH ITS ALL GOOD JUST TAKE THAT LOSS!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: No reply for the truth huh. :biggrin: you take it. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

you a funny lil guy!!!!!!!!!! u know i went to get my car and u left!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15379782
> *you a funny lil guy!!!!!!!!!! u know i went to get my car and u left!!!!
> *


no i didn't know that after all the talking was over darrel said on the real you better leave the cops are coming in deep. :dunno:Maybe he didn't want your team to take 2 losses in one night. :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO

is this midget fo real..... :roflmao: the luxmino would of broke that lil ass off again.....


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 10:14 PM~15380191
> *is this midget fo real.....  :roflmao: the luxmino would of broke that lil ass off again.....
> *


Ha ha thats all you got this midget got in that ass. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and you all can't stand it. :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO

dont know how u do it n the 1/2 west :0 but out here on the west .....u got choped up shorty


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 03:30 PM~15380376
> *dont know how u do it n the 1/2 west :0  but out here on the west .....u got choped up shorty
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2009, 03:27 PM~15380333
> *Ha ha thats all you got this midget got in that ass. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and you all can't stand it. :biggrin:
> *


boy i hit the bumper on thats ass so hard it knocked the strip off them lil ass chonclas u had on!!!!!! :0 :0


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 02:30 PM~15380376
> *dont know how u do it n the 1/2 west :0  but out here on the west .....u got choped up shorty
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2009, 03:27 PM~15380333
> *Ha ha thats all you got this midget got in that ass. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: and you all can't stand it. :biggrin:
> *


seen the video my brother took in vegas that lincoln had it. looking good homies


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2009, 01:44 PM~15379373
> *Your right about that because you all can't keep it real,our lincoln was higher ain't no big thang just take that loss like a man.If we lost we would.  Everyone will see on rollin vol 16
> *


Then take the loss then big dogg LOL. A homeboy to me it don't matter will wait for the vid its all fun to me we build this fucking cars allday long. Its just another hopp .


----------



## Latin Thug




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 16 2009, 05:02 PM~15381724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


the mc is higher and look how farther it is


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

:rant: :tears: :nicoderm:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 16 2009, 02:00 PM~15380061
> *no i didn't know that after all the talking was over darrel said on the real you better leave the cops are coming in deep. :dunno:Maybe he didn't want your team to take 2 losses in one night. :biggrin:
> *


YES I DID ASK DONT PLAY LIKE YOU DID NOT FUN BOY :0


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2009, 06:22 PM~15381858
> *the mc is higher and look how farther it is
> *


 :yes: :yes: :werd:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 16 2009, 06:02 PM~15381724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


this flick right here is shit 1st off the monte is father back then da lincoln and if u cant see that u got to be fucken blind the monte does 91 on da ruler from what i hear da lincoln does 88 and i got that from one of ur boys out there so tell me who won!!!! :0


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 16 2009, 09:41 PM~15382959
> *this flick right here is shit 1st off the monte is father back then da lincoln and if u cant see that u got to be fucken blind the monte does 91 on da ruler from what i hear da lincoln does 88 and i got that from one of ur boys out there so tell me who won!!!! :0
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Latin Thug_@Oct 16 2009, 06:02 PM~15381724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 he ant said shit about that :biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 16 2009, 08:41 PM~15382959
> *this flick right here is shit 1st off the monte is father back then da lincoln and if u cant see that u got to be fucken blind the monte does 91 on da ruler from what i hear da lincoln does 88 and i got that from one of ur boys out there so tell me who won!!!! :0
> *


NO LINC IS UP IN 90S NOW ..... :0 AND I NOW U DIDNT HERE THAT FROM ONE OF MY BOYS BCUZ U WERE NOT THERE... :0


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 16 2009, 03:46 PM~15381151
> *..........fuckin sidelinen 3000 miles away cheerleader*


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 16 2009, 08:50 PM~15383019
> * :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


CHEERLEADER...


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 16 2009, 10:10 PM~15383730
> *NO LINC IS UP IN 90S NOW ..... :0 AND I NOW U DIDNT HERE THAT FROM ONE OF MY BOYS BCUZ U WERE NOT THERE... :0
> *


I WAS AND THE MONTE GOT THAT AND THE REGAL AND THE ELCO THE MIDLEVEL GOT BROKE OFF NOUGH SAID BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 10:10 PM~15383731
> *..........fuckin sidelinen 3000 miles away cheerleader
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
THATS HOW THEY GET DOWN


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by SWITCHMANLA_@Oct 16 2009, 11:26 AM~15377465
> *:0  get to your level 4 real??? what level is that????????
> *


mine is the orange lac. if i jacked that ass up and took my front bumper off you tell me? also does it look like it is floating?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 04:30 PM~15380376
> *dont know how u do it n the 1/2 west :0  but out here on the west .....u got choped up shorty
> *


we keep it real homie. we might live in the 1/2 west but at least we don't build 1/2 ass cars like the west :0 :biggrin: LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Oct 16 2009, 07:22 PM~15381858
> *the mc is higher and look how farther it is
> *


the only reason its far back is because it is a G-BODY HOPPING AGAINST A REAL CAR :0 YOUR WHEEL BASE IS SHORTER DUH :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:23 PM~15383860
> *mine is the orange lac. if i jacked that ass up and took my front bumper off you tell me? also does it look like it is floating?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DONT MATTER WHAT YOU HAD OR COULDA DID, YOU AINT GOT NOTHING TO PULL UP NOW SO U KNOW THE ROUTINE ...


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 10:19 PM~15383824
> *I WAS AND THE MONTE GOT THAT AND THE REGAL AND THE ELCO THE MIDLEVEL GOT BROKE OFF NOUGH SAID BACK TO THE DRAWING BOARD!!!
> *


DONT WORRY DOGG WILL BE BACK SEE U FOOLS IN NEW YEARS...  OH YAH angelBOY PUT SOME BREAKS ON THAT ELCO ... :0 THEY MY NOT BE 20 FOOLS TO HELP U NEXT TIME.. :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 PM~15383753
> *CHEERLEADER...
> *


WE ALL WERE CHEARLEADERS AT ONE POINT. :biggrin: ANYONE WITH OUT A RIDE ME INCLUDED IS A CHEER LEADER. YOU GUYS DID GOOD OUT THERE HOMIES


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:28 PM~15383916
> *we keep it real homie. we might live in the 1/2 west but at least we don't build 1/2 ass cars like the west :0  :biggrin:  LOL
> *


NO YOU DO WORSE YOU GUYS ALL MEET UP AND DRIVE IN A FUCKING CIRCLE CHASING EACH OTHER FUCKIN 3 WHEELING... YA THATS BETTER


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:31 PM~15383948
> *DONT MATTER WHAT YOU HAD OR COULDA DID, YOU AINT GOT NOTHING TO PULL UP NOW SO U KNOW THE ROUTINE ...
> *


 :biggrin: THANKS FOR THE PROPS BRO.  SOMETHING MIGHT BE COMING OUT SOON


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 16 2009, 10:31 PM~15383953
> *DONT WORRY DOGG WILL BE BACK SEE U FOOLS IN NEW YEARS...  OH YAH angelBOY PUT SOME BREAKS ON THAT ELCO ... :0 THEY MY NOT BE 20 FOOLS TO HELP U NEXT TIME.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


HHHHAATER HAHAHAHA MY SHIT HAS BRAKE AND IM GONNA SERVE THE BRAKE OUTTA U FOOLS AGAIN!!!!!


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 09:28 PM~15383916
> *we keep it real homie. we might live in the 1/2 west but at least we don't build 1/2 ass cars like the west :0  :biggrin:  LOL
> *


 is that rite....... u aint even got a car :twak: .... u cant even sell those punk ass 22'' s :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:34 PM~15383990
> *NO YOU DO WORSE YOU GUYS ALL MEET UP AND DRIVE IN A FUCKING CIRCLE CHASING EACH OTHER FUCKIN 3 WHEELING... YA THATS BETTER
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS FUNNY WE GOT BORED OF HOPPING HIGHER THEN YOU GUYS SO WE DESIDED TO SEE WHO COULD THREE WHEEL HIGHER LOL.YOU SHOULD TRY IT I AM SUER YOU WILL FAIL AT IT ALSO LOL. :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 16 2009, 09:31 PM~15383953
> *DONT WORRY DOGG WILL BE BACK SEE U FOOLS IN NEW YEARS...  OH YAH angelBOY PUT SOME BREAKS ON THAT ELCO ... :0 THEY MY NOT BE 20 FOOLS TO HELP U NEXT TIME.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


 stop :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:37 PM~15384023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS FUNNY WE GOT BORED OF HOPPING HIGHER THEN YOU GUYS SO WE DESIDED TO SEE WHO COULD THREE WHEEL HIGHER LOL.YOU SHOULD TRY IT I AM SUER YOU WILL FAIL AT IT ALSO LOL.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


WOW :barf: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## big_koolaid

tha mid west got broke tha fuck off and every tru rider seen that shit


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 16 2009, 10:31 PM~15383953
> *DONT WORRY DOGG WILL BE BACK SEE U FOOLS IN NEW YEARS...  OH YAH angelBOY PUT SOME BREAKS ON THAT ELCO ... :0 THEY MY NOT BE 20 FOOLS TO HELP U NEXT TIME.. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :cheesy:
> *


FUCK IT THEN THAT MEANS THERE WILL BE SPLATTERD BITCH ALL OVER.... SEEN SOMEONE GET TOOKEN OUT BY A HOPPER COUPLE MOUNTHS AGO WASENT NICE.... :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 I MEAN FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVENT SEEN DEAD PEOPLE.... :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 09:34 PM~15383990
> *like a bunch off crash dummies..........*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 11:36 PM~15384010
> *is that rite....... u aint even got a car  :twak:  .... u cant even sell those punk ass 22'' s :0  :0
> *


LOL I DON'T HAVE A CAR? LOL THATS FUNNY. I DON'T HAVE A TOY I CAN BREAK BUT I HAVE A REAL MANS CAR HERES A BEFORE PIC


----------



## TONELOCO

> LOL I DON'T HAVE A CAR? LOL THATS FUNNY. I DON'T HAVE A TOY I CAN BREAK BUT I HAVE A REAL MANS CAR HERES A BEFORE PIC
> 
> 
> yeah the regal


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:37 PM~15384023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS FUNNY WE GOT BORED OF HOPPING HIGHER THEN YOU GUYS SO WE DESIDED TO SEE WHO COULD THREE WHEEL HIGHER LOL.YOU SHOULD TRY IT I AM SUER YOU WILL FAIL AT IT ALSO LOL.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


A NIMSTER WHICH ONE OF THESE IS YOUR RIDE HOMIE????


----------



## EZUP62

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 16 2009, 10:43 PM~15384078
> *FUCK IT THEN THAT MEANS THERE WILL BE SPLATTERD BITCH ALL OVER.... SEEN SOMEONE GET TOOKEN OUT BY A HOPPER COUPLE MOUNTHS AGO WASENT NICE.... :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  I MEAN FOR PEOPLE THAT HAVENT SEEN DEAD PEOPLE.... :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:angel:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:41 PM~15384059
> *WOW  :barf:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: MAN I WISH I WAS THERE TO BULL SHIT WITH EVERYONE. SEEMS LIKE IT WAS FUN. BUT ALL THIS SHIT TALKING IS MAKING ME FEEL LIKE I WAS THERE.HOPE TO MEET YOU ALL ONE OF THESE DAYS SO WE CAN CHUG A COLD ONE. :biggrin:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 10:49 PM~15384139
> *A NIMSTER WHICH ONE OF THESE IS YOUR RIDE HOMIE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:37 PM~15384023
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: THATS FUNNY WE GOT BORED OF HOPPING HIGHER THEN YOU GUYS SO WE DESIDED TO SEE WHO COULD THREE WHEEL HIGHER LOL.YOU SHOULD TRY IT I AM SUER YOU WILL FAIL AT IT ALSO LOL.  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


A NIMSTER WHICH ONE OF THESE IS YOUR RIDE HOMIE???THE MIDLEVEL AT A SHOW??? REALSHIT?


----------



## fesboogie




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 11:37 PM~15384029
> *stop  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> *


HEY killa cali.. chump!!! NOW SHOW ME YOUR RIDE OR ARE YOU JUST ANOTHER CHEERLEADER? :twak: :dunno: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:50 PM~15384147
> *:roflmao: MAN I WISH I WAS THERE TO BULL SHIT WITH EVERYONE. SEEMS LIKE IT WAS FUN. BUT ALL THIS SHIT TALKING IS MAKING ME FEEL LIKE I WAS THERE.HOPE TO MEET YOU ALL ONE OF THESE DAYS SO WE CAN CHUG A COLD ONE. :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 09:49 PM~15384139
> *that looks like fun boy riding one</span>*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:49 PM~15384139
> *A NIMSTER WHICH ONE OF THESE IS YOUR RIDE HOMIE????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: YOU KNOW THAT ONE OF THOSE IS WORTH MORE THEN THE PEICE OF SHIT YOU ALL HOP OUT THERE? i WOULD TAKE ONE OF THESE OVER ANY OF THOSE ANY TIME :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:52 PM~15384165
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 09:52 PM~15384160
> *HEY killa cali.. chump!!! NOW SHOW ME YOUR RIDE OR ARE YOU JUST ANOTHER CHEERLEADER? :twak:  :dunno:  :roflmao:
> *


got no pics.......dont need em..........i stay in the streets :0 :0 :0 :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> LOL I DON'T HAVE A CAR? LOL THATS FUNNY. I DON'T HAVE A TOY I CAN BREAK BUT I HAVE A REAL MANS CAR HERES A BEFORE PIC
> yeah the regal
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE ITS A CUTTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> READY FOR THE BAD ASS LAMBO'S?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:
Click to expand...


----------



## TONELOCO

:0


> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 09:53 PM~15384179
> *:roflmao:yeah maybe in the 1/2 west it is.....not out here :</span>0 :0*


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:53 PM~15384179
> *:roflmao: YOU KNOW THAT ONE OF THOSE IS WORTH MORE THEN THE PEICE OF SHIT YOU ALL HOP OUT THERE? i WOULD TAKE ONE OF THESE OVER ANY OF THOSE ANY TIME :0
> *


WELL ON THE WEST THOSE ARE WORTH DOG DOODOO!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 11:56 PM~15384205
> *got no pics.......dont need em..........i stay in the streets  :0  :0  :0 :twak:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: THATS WORST THEN A CHEAR LEADER. WHY YOU MIGHT ASK. A HOMELESS CHEARLEADER LOL STAYS IN THE STREETS NO MAMES BUEY


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 12:01 AM~15384252
> *:0
> yeah maybe in the 1/2 west it is.....not out here :0  :0
> *


OYELO MUY CHINGO NOT OUT HERE LOL PINCHE BABOSO :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: AT LEAST YOUR A GOOD NUT RIDDER FOOL :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:03 PM~15384278
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  THATS WORST THEN A CHEAR LEADER. WHY YOU MIGHT ASK. A HOMELESS CHEARLEADER LOL STAYS IN THE STREETS NO MAMES BUEY
> *


FAIL


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey angel whos this ididot!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:02 AM~15384265
> *WELL ON THE WEST THOSE ARE WORTH DOG DOODOO!!
> *


SAME HERE THATS WHY I SAID I WOULD RATHER HAVE ONE THAT WORKS LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 10:52 PM~15384170
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  that looks like fun boy riding one
> *


 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15384306
> *hey angel whos this ididot!!!! :0  :0  :0
> *


AHAHA GUESS?????????????????????




HES A MAJESTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 10:59 PM~15384233
> *NOPE ITS A CUTTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ISNT THIS THAT HOTT AIR BALLON THAT LILKID IN COLORADO TOOK OFF IN !!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:08 AM~15384327
> *AHAHA GUESS?????????????????????
> HES A MAJESTIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


BACK IN THE DAYS I WAS. BUT ITS BEEN A WHILE. I AM WHO I AM Y QUE LOL. HEY GARCIA THATS MY LAST NAME TOO FOOL.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:10 AM~15384342
> *ISNT THIS THAT HOTT AIR BALLON THAT LILKID IN COLORADO TOOK OFF IN !!!
> *


 :roflmao: THAT WAS ONE OF THE RESCUE TEAMS.LIKE YOU GUYS NEED SOON AFTER THAT WHOOPING YOU TOOK FROM THE DREAM TEAM lol.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 PM~15384347
> *BACK IN THE DAYS I WAS. BUT ITS BEEN A WHILE. I AM WHO I AM Y QUE LOL. HEY GARCIA THATS MY LAST NAME TOO FOOL.
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: SOME BODYS KISSING???????????????????????????


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:12 AM~15384363
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  SOME BODYS KISSING???????????????????????????
> *


NAW BRO THEY DON'T LIKE ME LOL I TELL IT HOW IT IS AND SHIT THAT I SAY GETS TAKING THE WRONG WAY. TRUST ME I AM FAR FROM KISSING ANYONES ASS. YOU CAN ASK AROUND DAWG. NOT ME HOMIE


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:14 PM~15384384
> *NAW BRO THEY DON'T LIKE ME LOL I TELL IT HOW IT IS AND SHIT THAT I SAY GETS TAKING THE WRONG WAY. TRUST ME I AM FAR FROM KISSING ANYONES ASS. YOU CAN ASK AROUND DAWG. NOT ME HOMIE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 10:12 PM~15384363
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  SOME BODYS KISSING???????????????????????????
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

[/quote]
SO WHATS UP MAN THE CADDY IS PUT AWAY. WHO WANTS TO HOPP AGAINST IT? I NEED TO SEE SOME BILLS. I GOT THIS MUCH AND MAYBE SOME MORE ON IT BUT TO START OFF I WILL PUT UP 8


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:16 AM~15384399
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LIKE I ALWAYS SAY TO EACH ITS OWN FOOL


----------



## ANGELBOY

>


SO WHATS UP MAN THE CADDY IS PUT AWAY. WHO WANTS TO HOPP AGAINST IT? I NEED TO SEE SOME BILLS. I GOT THIS MUCH AND MAYBE SOME MORE ON IT BUT TO START OFF I WILL PUT UP 8









[/quote]
A SIGN OF WEAKNESS AFTER I BRAKE UR ASS OFF!!!! I BETTER GET MY MONEY JUST LIKE THAT!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

sounds good to me. its only paper to me. so when you coming out here so we can do this?


----------



## NIMSTER64

thats what I thought. the whole topic emptied out let me know in 5 otherwise bets are off


----------



## NIMSTER64

well 5 min is up


----------



## NIMSTER64

I guess My daughter will get a shitty ass 8k car. but thanks for the exsitement. if I would have lost the hop then she wouldn't of gotten shit LOL. so in a way you guys saved my ass cus that was her car money LOL I was just tring to double it


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:28 PM~15384494
> *sounds good to me. its only paper to me. so when you coming out here so we can do this?
> *


BETTER SAVE UR MONEY U CANT EVEN SELL UR 22'S!!! AND YOU GOTTA COME THIS WAY YOUR THE ONE WITH MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!ILL TAKE 7K FROM YOU THOUGH


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:47 AM~15384659
> *BETTER SAVE UR MONEY U CANT EVEN SELL UR 22'S!!! AND YOU GOTTA COME THIS WAY YOUR THE ONE WITH MONEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!ILL TAKE 7K FROM YOU THOUGH
> *


times up but I might take you up on that. all bets off bro.  but your counter offer is 7K? that sounds like it might be worth my while.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:42 PM~15384619
> *I guess My daughter will get a shitty ass 8k car. but thanks for the exsitement. if I would have lost the hop then she wouldn't of gotten shit LOL. so in a way you guys saved my ass cus that was her car money LOL I was just tring to double it
> *


HEY SINCE UR FROM THE 1/2 WEST I FOUND A PIC OF A NEW RIDE FOR YOU!!!!!!


----------



## TONELOCO

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 10:51 PM~15384697
> *HEY SINCE UR FROM THE 1/2 WEST I  FOUND A PIC OF A NEW RIDE FOR YOU!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


a were did u get that picture of fabian is that darryl talking shit to him!!! :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## TONELOCO

lil nims just mad cuz we broke off the team he wishes he was :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 10:06 PM~15384306
> *the 37 year old virgin</span>*


----------



## NIMSTER64

ps my shitty dayton rims yes the 22's i paid 8k for those and only road them for two summers out here so the prety much brand new. these rims cost more then all your shitty ass ride.if you have one LOL you said you had to go get it LOL why was it not there? LOL call DAYTON WIRE WHELLS and ask them about my shitty ass rims. by the way there were only a few made and the price they give you thats with out tires LOL then you have to mount them balence them and the stud .


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:51 AM~15384697
> *HEY SINCE UR FROM THE 1/2 WEST I  FOUND A PIC OF A NEW RIDE FOR YOU!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: THATS HOW YOU FELT AFTER I CALLED YOU OUT :roflmao: :twak: WHERES YOUR NUT RIDER LOL


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

<img src=\'http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt316/safire_mick/weeman.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
angel who is this~!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 12:52 AM~15384708
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


HERE HE IS I FOUND NUT RIDER :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 12:54 AM~15384720
> *a were did u get that picture of fabian is that darryl talking shit to him!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:58 PM~15384751
> *ps my shitty dayton rims yes the 22's i paid 8k for those and only road them for two summers out here so the prety much brand new. these rims cost more then all your shitty ass ride.if you have one LOL you said you had to go get it LOL why was it not there? LOL call DAYTON WIRE WHELLS and ask them about my shitty ass rims. by the way there were only a few made and the price they give you thats with out tires LOL then you have to mount them balence them and the stud .
> *


DAM YOU REALLY ARE A CRASH DUMMIE !!!!!!!!!!! GOTTTT HIM....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 12:54 AM~15384725
> *lil nims just mad cuz we broke off the team he wishes he was  :0  :0  :0
> *


SORRY LIL MAN NOT ME YOU GOT ME ALL WRONG LOL ITS ME AND MY HOMIES AND WE ALL BELONG TO DIFFRENT CLUBS .WE AIN'T NUT RIDERS LIKE YOU FOOL LOL. TRY AGAIN. NEXT :0 


WAIT WHERE YOUR CAR? DO YOU WANT TO SEE MORE OF MINE?


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 12:01 AM~15384776
> *<img src=\'http://i623.photobucket.com/albums/tt316/safire_mick/weeman.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> angel who is this~!!!
> *


ISNT THAT THE FOOL WE BROKE OFF SAT NITE!!!!! FABIAN


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

was up big john is that darryl on ur nuts in the back of you!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:04 AM~15384802
> *SORRY LIL MAN NOT ME YOU GOT ME ALL WRONG LOL ITS ME AND MY HOMIES AND WE ALL BELONG TO DIFFRENT CLUBS .WE AIN'T NUT RIDERS LIKE YOU FOOL LOL. TRY AGAIN. NEXT :0
> WAIT WHERE YOUR CAR? DO YOU WANT TO SEE MORE OF MINE?
> *


THIS NUTRIDER WILL BRAKE YOU OFF TOO!!!!!


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:06 PM~15384824
> *THIS NUTRIDER WILL BRAKE YOU OFF TOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 yeah boyyyy thats my ls monte........ :0 :0 now what lil nims come get broke off like u use 2


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 01:03 AM~15384798
> *DAM YOU REALLY ARE A CRASH DUMMIE !!!!!!!!!!! GOTTTT HIM....
> *


IF YOU ONLY KNEW  AGAIN TO EACH THERE OWN BRO. YOU PAY 500 FOR A PEICE OF SHIT CAR AND HIT BACK BUMPER WITH IT I GET A A 500 DOLLAR CAR MAKE IT LOOK GOOD CHROME AND PAINTED BELLY MOTOR DRIVESHAFT DRIVEABLE AND STILL BEAT YOUR SHITTY CAR LOL. WHOS LOOKING LIKE A FOOL NOW. IT'S NOT MY FAULT YOU CAN'T AFORD IT. YOU MADE ME SAY IT FOOL. BUILD SOME REAL HOPPERS AND THEN COME AT ME. TILL THEN LETS JUST KICK BACK AND ENJOY THESE COLD ONES :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 01:06 AM~15384824
> *THIS NUTRIDER WILL BRAKE YOU OFF TOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A G BODY ALOT LIGHTER THEN THE CADDY AND PROBABLY HAS A 6 IN IT COME CORRECT. I DON'T HOP JUNK :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:06 AM~15384824
> *THIS NUTRIDER WILL BRAKE YOU OFF TOO!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

OH YEA AND IT PROBABLY FLOATS LIKE ALL THE OTHER JUNK YOU HAVE LOL


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 16 2009, 11:13 PM~15384877
> *IF YOU ONLY KNEW  AGAIN TO EACH THERE OWN BRO. YOU PAY 500 FOR A PEICE OF SHIT CAR AND HIT BACK BUMPER WITH IT I GET A A 500 DOLLAR CAR MAKE IT LOOK GOOD CHROME AND PAINTED BELLY MOTOR DRIVESHAFT DRIVEABLE AND STILL BEAT YOUR SHITTY CAR LOL. WHOS LOOKING LIKE A FOOL NOW. IT'S NOT MY FAULT YOU CAN'T AFORD IT. YOU MADE ME SAY IT FOOL. BUILD SOME REAL HOPPERS AND THEN COME AT ME. TILL THEN LETS JUST KICK BACK AND ENJOY THESE COLD ONES :biggrin:
> *


 :tears: :loco: :rant: :tears: who gives a fuck


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:13 AM~15384877
> *IF YOU ONLY KNEW  AGAIN TO EACH THERE OWN BRO. YOU PAY 500 FOR A PEICE OF SHIT CAR AND HIT BACK BUMPER WITH IT I GET A A 500 DOLLAR CAR MAKE IT LOOK GOOD CHROME AND PAINTED BELLY MOTOR DRIVESHAFT DRIVEABLE AND STILL BEAT YOUR SHITTY CAR LOL. WHOS LOOKING LIKE A FOOL NOW. IT'S NOT MY FAULT YOU CAN'T AFORD IT. YOU MADE ME SAY IT FOOL. BUILD SOME REAL HOPPERS AND THEN COME AT ME. TILL THEN LETS JUST KICK BACK AND ENJOY THESE COLD ONES :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: YOU REALLY A CRASH DUMMIE!!!!!!!
HERES MY SHITTY BUCKET!!!! LETS SEE YOUR NOW NIPTON!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 01:10 AM~15384861
> *yeah boyyyy  thats my ls monte........ :0  :0 now what lil nims come get broke off like u use 2
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## big_koolaid

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 16 2009, 11:54 PM~15384720
> *a were did u get that picture of fabian is that darryl talking shit to him!!! :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 01:17 AM~15384915
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  YOU REALLY A CRASH DUMMIE!!!!!!!
> HERES MY SHITTY BUCKET!!!! LETS SEE YOUR NOW NIPTON!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


FOOL YOUR TALLER THEN THAT STUCK PEICE OF SHIT G BODY YOU NEED TO GET A REAL CAR LOL :uh:


----------



## big_koolaid

> _Originally posted by SGV-POMONA_@Oct 17 2009, 12:15 AM~15384897
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

YOU ALL ARE IN DENILE LOL FOOLS GOT TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE A LOSS I JUST CALLED YOU ALL OUT WITH 8K AND MAYBE MORE AND YOU ALL SCATERED LIKE ROACHES. LIKE YOUR FUNNY GOVENER SAYS I'LL BE BACK LOL 


PS MAKE SURE YOU ALL BUY A 500 DOLLAR BOAT CUS IT MIGHT SAVE YOU WHEN CALI GETS BROKEN OFF THE UNITED STATES AND SINKS.


AND ALL OF YOU ARE TO BLAME BECAUSE OF ALL THE LEAD YOU FOOLS USE IN THE HOPPERS LOL :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:18 AM~15384925
> *FOOL YOUR TALLER THEN THAT STUCK PEICE OF SHIT G BODY YOU NEED TO GET A REAL CAR LOL :uh:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: IS THAT WHAT U CALL THAT FLYIN SAUSER


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:29 AM~15384968
> *YOU ALL ARE IN DENILE LOL FOOLS GOT TO LEARN HOW TO TAKE A LOSS I JUST CALLED YOU ALL OUT WITH 8K AND MAYBE MORE AND YOU ALL SCATERED LIKE ROACHES. LIKE YOUR FUNNY GOVENER SAYS I'LL BE BACK LOL
> PS MAKE SURE YOU ALL BUY A 500 DOLLAR BOAT CUS IT MIGHT SAVE YOU WHEN CALI GETS BROKEN OFF THE UNITED STATES AND SINKS.
> AND ALL OF YOU ARE TO BLAME BECAUSE OF ALL THE LEAD YOU FOOLS USE IN THE HOPPERS LOL :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DIDNT SCARE NO ONE BUT YOURSELF IF YOUR FOR REAL BRING THAT SHIT THIS WAY!! OH WAIT OUR TIME WAS UP... HAHAHAHAHAH AND FUNNY YOU SAY CARS CUZ THAT CADDY YOU HAD WAS BUILT BY HI/LO IN LA!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

WELL NICE FUCKING WITH YOU ALL BUT I AM ON MY WAY OUT TO PARTY YOU ALL COULD KEEP ON BITCH'N AND CRY'N ABOUT WHO WON LOL I REALY DON'T GIVE TWO SHITS. ON WITH YOUR BABY BRAGING FOOLS LOL


----------



## TONELOCO

man we just waistin our time wit this <span style='color:blue'>dont no one wanna buy those played out ass 22''...


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:15 AM~15384893
> *THATS A G BODY ALOT LIGHTER THEN THE CADDY AND PROBABLY HAS A 6 IN IT COME CORRECT. I DON'T HOP JUNK :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU DONT HOPP AT ALL YOUR JUST A NUTTRIDER BLABBING WITH NO HOPPER A SUPERDUPER CHEERLEADER


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0


> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 12:34 AM~15385006
> *man we just waistin our time wit this <span style='color:blue'>dont no one wanna buy those played out ass 22''...
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 DAMMM YOU SAID GARAGE SALE PIC :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:33 AM~15385003
> *WELL NICE FUCKING WITH YOU ALL BUT I AM ON MY WAY OUT TO PARTY YOU ALL COULD KEEP ON BITCH'N AND CRY'N ABOUT WHO WON LOL I REALY DON'T GIVE TWO SHITS. ON WITH YOUR BABY BRAGING FOOLS LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BY GIRL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 01:32 AM~15384994
> *YOU DIDNT SCARE NO ONE BUT YOURSELF IF YOUR FOR REAL BRING THAT SHIT THIS WAY!! OH WAIT OUR TIME WAS UP... HAHAHAHAHAH  AND FUNNY YOU SAY CARS CUZ THAT CADDY YOU HAD WAS BUILT BY HI/LO IN LA!!!!!!!!! :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


lol ASK MANDO WHAT IT DID?T DIDN'T DO SHIT HE FUCKED MY SHIT UP LOL. I REBUILD IT HE PUT A SHIT LOAD OF WHEIGHT IN IT AND 4 PUMPS AND IT DIDN'T DO SHIT. MY HOMIE/BROTHER BRUCE RE DID THE WHOLE THING. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN CHEAPER TO GET A NEW RIDE THEN TO TRY TO FIX THEW FUCK UP THAT HILO DID :angry:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:37 AM~15385029
> *lol ASK MANDO WHAT IT DID?T DIDN'T DO SHIT HE FUCKED MY SHIT UP LOL. I REBUILD IT HE PUT A SHIT LOAD OF WHEIGHT IN IT AND 4 PUMPS AND IT DIDN'T DO SHIT. MY HOMIE/BROTHER BRUCE RE DID THE WHOLE THING. IT WOULD HAVE BEEN CHEAPER TO GET A NEW RIDE THEN TO TRY TO FIX THEW FUCK UP THAT HILO DID :angry:
> *


NOW WE KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 01:34 AM~15385008
> *YOU DONT HOPP AT ALL YOUR JUST A NUTTRIDER BLABBING WITH NO HOPPER A SUPERDUPER CHEERLEADER
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 01:38 AM~15385036
> *NOW WE KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


FUCK YOU FOOL WHY DON'T YOU ASK BEFOR YOU TALK SHIT PENDEJO PUTO :uh:


----------



## SGV-POMONA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 12:38 AM~15385036
> *NOW WE KNOW YOUR FULL OF SHIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## NIMSTER64

IF YOU ALL WANT TO GET PERSONAL HIT ME UP ON PM. I AIN'T ABOUT TO PUT NO ONES BUSSNESS ON THIS FORUM. ME AND MANDO WE COOLS BUT WHEN HE CAME OUT HERE THE CADDY WAS NOT DOING SHIT. BIG SAM GOT MY CADDY OUT THE POUND AND WE HAD A BLAST WITH THAT CADDY BUT DON'T CALL ME A BULL SHITTER IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE WHOLE STORY. LIKE I SAID IF YOU WANT TO TAKE IT TO A PERSONAL LEVEL HIT ME UP ON PM.


----------



## NIMSTER64

LIKE A WISE MAN ONCE SAID
"DON'T WRITE A CHECK YOUR MOUTH CAN'T CASH"


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Oct 17 2009, 12:41 AM~15385051-->
> 
> 
> 
> FUCK YOU FOOL WHY DON'T YOU ASK BEFOR YOU TALK SHIT PENDEJO PUTO :uh:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> SNIFF SNIFF :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by NIMS[email protected] 17 2009, 12:48 AM~15385090
> *IF YOU ALL WANT TO GET PERSONAL HIT ME UP ON PM. I AIN'T ABOUT TO PUT NO ONES BUSSNESS ON THIS FORUM. ME AND MANDO WE COOLS  BUT WHEN HE CAME OUT HERE THE CADDY WAS NOT DOING SHIT. BIG SAM GOT MY CADDY OUT THE POUND AND WE HAD A BLAST WITH THAT CADDY BUT DON'T CALL ME A BULL SHITTER IF YOU DON'T KNOW THE WHOLE STORY. LIKE I SAID IF YOU WANT TO TAKE IT TO A PERSONAL LEVEL HIT ME UP ON PM.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAA AHAHAHAHAH IS YOUR KHAKI G STING HURTING U NOW????? :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 12:56 AM~15385140
> *LIKE A WISE MAN ONCE SAID
> "DON'T WRITE A CHECK YOUR MOUTH CAN'T CASH"
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: LAYITLOW TOUGH GUY NOW HUH HAHAHAHA 
LIKE A WISE MAN ONCE SAID
"IF YOU CANT TAKE THE HEAT, DONT PLAY IN THE KITCHEN"


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 02:04 AM~15385167
> *SNIFF SNIFF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAA AHAHAHAHAH  IS YOUR KHAKI G STING HURTING U NOW????? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  LAYITLOW TOUGH GUY NOW HUH HAHAHAHA
> LIKE A WISE MAN ONCE SAID
> "IF YOU CANT TAKE THE HEAT, DONT PLAY IN THE KITCHEN"
> *


 :cheesy: SO WE ON THE SAME PAGE :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 01:19 AM~15385252
> *:cheesy: SO WE ON THE SAME PAGE :biggrin:
> *


YOUR FEELIN TOUGH TO NIGHT HUH :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 02:04 AM~15385167
> *SNIFF SNIFF  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> HAHHAHAHAHAHAAHHAHAA AHAHAHAHAH  IS YOUR KHAKI G STING HURTING U NOW????? :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  LAYITLOW TOUGH GUY NOW HUH HAHAHAHA
> LIKE A WISE MAN ONCE SAID
> "IF YOU CANT TAKE THE HEAT, DONT PLAY IN THE KITCHEN"
> *


ACTUALLY I SAID IF YOU CAN'T STAND THE HEAT THEN GET OUT OF THE KITCHEN. GET IT RIGHT FOOL DON'T TWIST MY WORDS LOL :twak:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 02:23 AM~15385267
> *YOUR FEELIN TOUGH TO NIGHT HUH :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YOU GOT SOME SOME FERIA TO PLAY A REAL MANS GAME? :0 ANGEL IS WHAT YOU THINK YOU ARE A BOY IS WHAT I AM ABOUT TO MAKE YOU


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 01:24 AM~15385270
> *ACTUALLY I SAID IF YOU CAN'T STAND THE HEAT THEN GET OUT OF THE KITCHEN. GET IT RIGHT FOOL DON'T TWIST MY WORDS LOL :twak:
> *


CRASH DUMMIE HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU SAID DONT WRITE CHECKS YOUR MOUTH CANT CASH... I DONT HAVE A CHECK BOOK I CARRY CASH HOMEBOY!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 01:25 AM~15385281
> *YOU GOT SOME SOME FERIA TO PLAY A REAL MANS GAME? :0 ANGEL IS WHAT YOU THINK YOU ARE A BOY IS WHAT I AM ABOUT TO MAKE YOU
> *


HAHAHAHAHA NOW YOU WANNA PLAY AMERICAN ME HAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 02:27 AM~15385292
> *HAHAHAHAHA NOW YOU WANNA PLAY AMERICAN ME HAHAHAHAHAH
> *


LOL YOUR GETTING AL CAPONE ON ME NOW LOL. I PUT MY BET UP AND YOU COWARD OUT GOOD NIGHT. NICE BULLSHITTING WITH YOU ALL .


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOOKS LIKE YOUR THE LIL ANGLE NOW LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 01:33 AM~15385314
> *LOL YOUR GETTING AL CAPONE ON ME NOW LOL. I PUT MY BET UP AND YOU COWARD OUT GOOD NIGHT. NICE BULLSHITTING WITH YOU ALL .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


HAHAHAHAHA SEE WHAT I MEAN A CRASH DUMMIE!!!!! YOUR TRYING TO HARD TO BE SCARY MIJA!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 01:35 AM~15385320
> *LOOKS LIKE YOUR THE LIL ANGLE NOW LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 02:37 AM~15385326
> *HAHAHAHAHA SEE WHAT I MEAN A CRASH DUMMIE!!!!! YOUR TRYING TO HARD TO BE SCARY MIJA!!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy: IS IT WORKING LOL? I AM OUT ITS GOING TO BE 4 AM AND MY ABUELITAS 80'TH BIRTH DAY IS TOMORROW OR TODAY LOL AND I HAVE TO COOK SO NOS VEMOS AL RATO CULEROS. AGAIN NICE SHIT TALKING FOOLS NOTHING IS NEVER PERSONAL. LOL  GOOD MORNING AND GOD BLESS LA NETA.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 17 2009, 01:43 AM~15385337
> *:cheesy: IS IT WORKING LOL? I AM OUT ITS GOING TO BE 4 AM AND MY ABUELITAS 80'TH BIRTH DAY IS TOMORROW OR TODAY LOL AND I HAVE TO COOK SO NOS VEMOS AL RATO CULEROS. AGAIN NICE SHIT TALKING FOOLS NOTHING IS NEVER PERSONAL. LOL  GOOD MORNING AND GOD BLESS LA NETA.
> *


ALRIGHT LATERZ GORDO!!!!!!! MAS PUTO


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 02:41 AM~15385335
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :twak: YA BUEY TO MOR OW GUEE KEEP ABLANDO CHIT LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 02:44 AM~15385342
> *ALRIGHT LATERZ GORDO!!!!!!! MAS PUTO
> *


MAS PUTO TE DEJO SIGUELE FUMANDO VAS A VER LOL


----------



## Ganso313

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 16 2009, 11:11 PM~15383753
> *CHEERLEADER...
> *


 :uh: CHEERLEADER U SAY? JUST CUZ I WASNT THERE DONT MEAN I DIDNT HERE THE SAME THING ABOUT THE LINC DOGG.. PLUS IM LOOKIN AT THE PIC AND FROM WHAT I SEE THE MONTES HIGHER. NOT BY MUCH BUT IT IS.. IF U GUYS HAD I'D SAY U HAD IT NO NEED TO LIE OR FUCKIN HATE ON ANYONE ESE. BUT TAKE A LOSS OR NEXT TIME INSTEAD OF FUCKIN WYNING ABOUT IT BRING OUT THE DAMM RULER!!!! :biggrin:  CHEERLEADER IM NOT HOMIE :twak: LOL


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 17 2009, 09:52 AM~15386359
> *:uh:  CHEERLEADER U SAY?  JUST CUZ I WASNT THERE DONT MEAN I DIDNT HERE THE SAME THING ABOUT THE LINC DOGG.. PLUS IM LOOKIN AT THE PIC AND FROM WHAT I SEE THE MONTES HIGHER. NOT BY MUCH BUT IT IS.. IF U GUYS HAD I'D SAY U HAD IT NO NEED TO LIE OR FUCKIN HATE ON ANYONE ESE. BUT TAKE A LOSS OR NEXT TIME INSTEAD OF FUCKIN WYNING ABOUT IT BRING OUT THE DAMM RULER!!!! :biggrin:    CHEERLEADER IM NOT HOMIE  :twak: LOL
> *


dammm :0 :0 :thumbsup: THEY CANT TAKE THAT LOSS


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 17 2009, 08:52 AM~15386359
> *:uh:  CHEERLEADER U SAY?  JUST CUZ I WASNT THERE DONT MEAN I DIDNT HERE THE SAME THING ABOUT THE LINC DOGG.. PLUS IM LOOKIN AT THE PIC AND FROM WHAT I SEE THE MONTES HIGHER. NOT BY MUCH BUT IT IS.. IF U GUYS HAD I'D SAY U HAD IT NO NEED TO LIE OR FUCKIN HATE ON ANYONE ESE. BUT TAKE A LOSS OR NEXT TIME INSTEAD OF FUCKIN WYNING ABOUT IT BRING OUT THE DAMM RULER!!!! :biggrin:    CHEERLEADER IM NOT HOMIE  :twak: LOL
> *


dam lil nims u got punked :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 16 2009, 10:30 PM~15380376
> *dont know how u do it n the 1/2 west :0  but out here on the west .....u got choped up shorty
> *


your exatly right out WEST when you lose you just talk shit untill everyone thinks you won,you guys are sorry everyone there thats real and everyone that buys a rollin 16 will see the truth.I don't need to talk i know i busted that non running leaded up 300 dollar g-body with a big body,candy painted full interior v8 lincoln that runs.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 16 2009, 11:38 PM~15381074
> *boy i hit the bumper on thats ass so hard it knocked the strip off them lil ass chonclas u had on!!!!!! :0  :0
> *


you did hit it hard thats what 2000 pounds of lead and 3 to the nose can do. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by mister x+Oct 17 2009, 01:22 AM~15381858-->
> 
> 
> 
> the mc is higher and look how farther it is
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-chumain805_@Oct 17 2009, 02:32 AM~15382397
> *:yes:  :yes:  :werd:
> *












Team falling stars at there worst,you guys need glasses look at it,let it ponder,YOU FUCKIN LOST TO A MIDWEST BUILT CAR WITH WAY LESS WEIGHT AND IT"S A WAY CLEAR CAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 17 2009, 03:41 AM~15382959
> *this flick right here is shit 1st off the monte is father back then da lincoln and if u cant see that u got to be fucken blind the monte does 91 on da ruler from what i hear da lincoln does 88 and i got that from one of ur boys out there so tell me who won!!!! :0
> *


Yo big john i respect you bro,from back when we first started this shit.But man don't even lie about it bro.NO one out here knows what it hits because we just pushed the wheels back 2 days before we hit the road.It did 84 in tulsa ask anyone you want about that,but it's now at 90+.So you yourself say the monte hits 91 so it was real close but pics don't lie bro everyone can see it ,and that car stuck twice and it would of stuck more is hoss wasn't pulling it down from the door like he does all your cars.  We won bro give us props dogg don't hate.


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

topic owned stop crying.


















































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by big_koolaid_@Oct 17 2009, 05:42 AM~15384070
> *tha mid west got broke tha fuck off and every tru rider seen that shit
> *


Only thing you broke was that bucket you call a hopper.And I said that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 01:43 PM~15387485
> *you did hit it hard thats what 2000 pounds of lead can do. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


YOU STILL LOST TO ME MINI ME!!!!!! AND THATS REAL SO CHALK THAT LOSS UP HOMIE


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 01:51 PM~15387538
> *Yo big john i respect you bro,from back when we first started this shit.But man don't even lie about it bro.NO one out here knows what it hits because we just pushed the wheels back 2 days before we hit the road.It did 84 in tulsa ask anyone you want about that,but it's now at 90+.So you yourself say the monte hits 91 so it was real close but pics don't lie bro everyone can see it ,and that car stuck twice and it would of stuck more is hoss wasn't pulling it down from the door like he does all your cars.  We won bro give us props dogg don't hate.
> *


2 INCHES GIVE YOU 4 INCHES SO LIKE IT WAS SAID 88


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> :uh: CHEERLEADER U SAY? JUST CUZ I WASNT THERE DONT MEAN I DIDNT HERE THE SAME THING ABOUT THE LINC DOGG.. PLUS IM LOOKIN AT THE PIC AND FROM WHAT I SEE THE MONTES HIGHER. NOT BY MUCH BUT IT IS.. IF U GUYS HAD I'D SAY U HAD IT NO NEED TO LIE OR FUCKIN HATE ON ANYONE ESE. BUT TAKE A LOSS OR NEXT TIME INSTEAD OF FUCKIN WYNING ABOUT IT BRING OUT THE DAMM RULER!!!! :biggrin:  CHEERLEADER IM NOT HOMIE :twak: LOL


Bro please your just listeing to the hater we kicked to the curb from over there.Now i know you all hate that we are doing it way bigger then you fools can show cars and hoppers so your just trying to swing from some cali nuts but get a life bro we went out there and kicked that ass something no other from the midwest has ever done bro keep hating i love it.Oh yeah are you fucking blind look at the line my tires are over it theres aren't end of story.Plus ares is a big body v8 way harder to make hop then a v6 g-body.And they stuck twice automatic lose.We win on all counts hater.



















































[/quote]


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 01:41 PM~15387478
> *your exatly right out WEST when you lose you just talk shit untill everyone thinks you won,you guys are sorry everyone there thats real and everyone that buys a rollin 16 will see the truth.I don't need to talk i know i busted that non running leaded up 300 dollar g-body with a big body,candy painted full interior v8 lincoln that runs.
> *


I DON TKNOW BOUT THAT BUT YOU SURE ARE FISHING FOR LINES NOW YOU HAVE EXCUSSES A SURE SIGN OF LOSING


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> YOU STILL LOST TO ME MINI ME!!!!!! AND THATS REAL SO CHALK THAT LOSS UP HOMIE


you know what angel and i'm being real maybe we did,we wern't nose to nose and we weren't on the bumper at the same time,we well do it agian on new years to find out,but you know we got that monte be real and don't worry what your team might say and keep it real pics don't lie bro.  


















































[/quote]


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> 2 INCHES GIVE YOU 4 INCHES SO LIKE IT WAS SAID 88


ha ha different lock up also bro. :roflmao: :roflmao: and if we are 88 and the monte is 91 ten why are they so close in the pic???????????????????????And ours is higher by about 2 inches???????????????????????????????????????????????Man you guys are makeing yourselfs look bad bro for reals.



















































[/quote]


----------



## ANGELBOY

> Suburban Swingin,Oct 17 2009, 02:05 PM~15387613]
> you know what angel and i'm being real maybe we did,we wern't nose to nose and we weren't on the bumper at the same time,we well do it agian on new years to find out,but you know we got that monte be real and don't worry what your team might say and keep it real pics don't lie bro.


[/quote]

LOOK MIDGET MACK. ILL TELL U WHAT I SEEN... U SAID KEEP IT REAL RIGHT WELL I SEEN THE MONTE HIGHER BY AN INCH OR 2 SO WHY HATE ON ME FOR WHAT I SEEN REAL SHIT!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

LOOK MIDGET MACK. ILL TELL U WHAT I SEEN... U SAID KEEP IT REAL RIGHT WELL I SEEN THE MONTE HIGHER BY AN INCH OR 2 SO WHY HATE ON ME FOR WHAT I SEEN REAL SHIT!!!
[/quote]
An inch or too. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:



















































[/quote]


----------



## ANGELBOY

> Suburban Swingin,Oct 17 2009, 02:08 PM~15387624]
> ha ha different lock up also bro. :roflmao: :roflmao: and if we are 88 and the monte is 91 ten why are they so close in the pic???????????????????????And ours is higher by about 2 inches???????????????????????????????????????????????Man you guys are makeing yourselfs look bad bro for reals.



THAT PIC COULDA BE ON THE WAY BACK DOWN ONLY WAY TO REALLY KNOW IS VIDEO REAL SHIT. AND EVEN THEN ONLY REAL WAY IS THE RULER!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> LOOK MIDGET MACK. ILL TELL U WHAT I SEEN... U SAID KEEP IT REAL RIGHT WELL I SEEN THE MONTE HIGHER BY AN INCH OR 2 SO WHY HATE ON ME FOR WHAT I SEEN REAL SHIT!!!


An inch or too. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


[/quote]
MAYBE 2 OR 3... BUT ALL BULLSHIT ASIDE I GOT THAT ASS!!!!!!!!!!! AND I WAS WAY BACK WHEN WE HOPPED AND IM NOT A FLOATER YOU ARE 2 LICKS BUMPER AND COMIN DOWN JUST AS FAST HOMEBOY....


----------



## biglewy805

> Bro please your just listeing to the hater we kicked to the curb from over there.Now i know you all hate that we are doing it way bigger then you fools can show cars and hoppers so your just trying to swing from some cali nuts but get a life bro we went out there and kicked that ass something no other from the midwest has ever done bro keep hating i love it.Oh yeah are you fucking blind look at the line my tires are over it theres aren't end of story.Plus ares is a big body v8 way harder to make hop then a v6 g-body.And they stuck twice automatic lose.We win on all counts hater.


[/quote]
AS FAR AS HEARING THINGS ABOUT THE LINCON AND UR EX CAR CLUB MEMBER DONT JUMP 2 FAST TO CONCLUSIONS LIL GUY.. I DONT HATE IF ANYTHING I GIVE U ALL PROPS 4 TAKEING UR RIDES TO VEGAS AND REPPING.....I DONT HATE AND AS FAR FOR HANGING ON SUM CALI NUTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U FUNNY ON THAT HOMIE.. SHIT LIKE I SAID I GOT HOMIES FROM THE WEST THAT KNOW SHIT.. OTHER THAN THAT IM IN THE MIDWEST DOING IT WESTCOAST STYLE.. THE DAY U WANNA COME DOWN AND KICK IT AND HAVE A COUPLE OF BREWS COME ON DOWN.. AND IF U WANNA HOP ALSO FUCK IT IM DOWN!!!  AND LIKE I SAID NEXT TIME BRING A FUCKIN RULER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAY THERES NO FUCKIN WYNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jdc68chevy

BIG PROPS TOO BOTH OF YOU GUYS 4 KEEPIN IT REAL & KEEPIN IT LOWRIDER STYLE I REALLY ENJOYED THE BACK IN FOURTH GOING ON MAKES ME WANT TO BRING MY HOPPER OUT OF ITS 10 YEAR RETIREMENT


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 09:04 PM~15387610
> *I DON TKNOW BOUT THAT BUT YOU SURE ARE FISHING FOR LINES NOW YOU HAVE EXCUSSES A SURE SIGN OF LOSING
> *


you all wanted a ruler thats a sure siqn of losing. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 09:16 PM~15387681
> *THAT PIC COULDA BE ON THE WAY BACK DOWN ONLY WAY TO REALLY KNOW IS VIDEO REAL SHIT. AND EVEN THEN ONLY REAL WAY IS THE RULER!
> *


Watch the video this pic is when both was at there highest point.And i agree a ruler is the only way but even then people will say they saw different inches and still cry.Way i see it is darrel wouldn't come out here right?We had to drive 25 hours to him right?We never stuck he did twice,our car was cleaner and heavyer with a v8 agianst a v6.theres a 1 inch difference either way wiether we won or he won.if you add all that up we win bro and thats real.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

AS FAR AS HEARING THINGS ABOUT THE LINCON AND UR EX CAR CLUB MEMBER DONT JUMP 2 FAST TO CONCLUSIONS LIL GUY.. I DONT HATE IF ANYTHING I GIVE U ALL PROPS 4 TAKEING UR RIDES TO VEGAS AND REPPING.....I DONT HATE AND AS FAR FOR HANGING ON SUM CALI NUTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U FUNNY ON THAT HOMIE.. SHIT LIKE I SAID I GOT HOMIES FROM THE WEST THAT KNOW SHIT.. OTHER THAN THAT IM IN THE MIDWEST DOING IT WESTCOAST STYLE.. THE DAY U WANNA COME DOWN AND KICK IT AND HAVE A COUPLE OF BREWS COME ON DOWN.. AND IF U WANNA HOP ALSO FUCK IT IM DOWN!!!  AND LIKE I SAID NEXT TIME BRING A FUCKIN RULER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAY THERES NO FUCKIN WYNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
[/quote]
hop what ???????????? :0 Bro no one does what we do here or there.No one travels like we do.And we was right there with them.If you hopped your car that runs and drives with a v8 agianst one that doesn't run or drive with a v6 and they stuck,you would think they won?I don't think so bro keep it real.  :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by jdc68chevy_@Oct 17 2009, 10:32 PM~15388068
> *BIG PROPS TOO BOTH OF YOU GUYS 4 KEEPIN IT REAL & KEEPIN IT LOWRIDER STYLE I REALLY ENJOYED THE BACK IN FOURTH GOING ON MAKES ME WANT TO BRING MY HOPPER OUT OF ITS 10 YEAR RETIREMENT
> *


Thanks man all bullshit aside this was a fun ass hopp.We talked shit back and forth for over a year untill this,so finnally doing it was great.both darrel and angel are cool peeps in my book. :biggrin: They just don't know how to loose. :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 05:00 PM~15388633
> *Thanks man all bullshit aside this was a fun ass hopp.We talked shit back and forth for over a year untill this,so finnally doing it was great.both darrel and angel are cool peeps in my book. :biggrin: They just don't know how to loose. :biggrin:
> *


YOU FUCKIN MINI !!!!!YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO LOSE AND ILL SAY THIS YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE TIRES MUTHA FUCKA UR LIL ASS NEEDS A LADDER TO EVEN BE IN THIS CONVERSATION...... WATCH THE VIDEO WHEN WE HOPPED MY CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS DOING OVER 100 WITH U NEXT TO IT !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 17 2009, 03:06 PM~15387943


AS FAR AS HEARING THINGS ABOUT THE LINCON AND UR EX CAR CLUB MEMBER DONT JUMP 2 FAST TO CONCLUSIONS LIL GUY.. I DONT HATE IF ANYTHING I GIVE U ALL PROPS 4 TAKEING UR RIDES TO VEGAS AND REPPING.....I DONT HATE AND AS FAR FOR HANGING ON SUM CALI NUTS :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: U FUNNY ON THAT HOMIE.. SHIT LIKE I SAID I GOT HOMIES FROM THE WEST THAT KNOW SHIT.. OTHER THAN THAT IM IN THE MIDWEST DOING IT WESTCOAST STYLE.. THE DAY U WANNA COME DOWN AND KICK IT AND HAVE A COUPLE OF BREWS COME ON DOWN.. AND IF U WANNA HOP ALSO FUCK IT IM DOWN!!!  AND LIKE I SAID NEXT TIME BRING A FUCKIN RULER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THAT WAY THERES NO FUCKIN WYNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> Bro please your just listeing to the hater we kicked to the curb from over there.Now i know you all hate that we are doing it way bigger then you fools can show cars and hoppers so your just trying to swing from some cali nuts but get a life bro we went out there and kicked that ass something no other from the midwest has ever done bro keep hating i love it.Oh yeah are you fucking blind look at the line my tires are over it theres aren't end of story.Plus ares is a big body v8 way harder to make hop then a v6 g-body.And they stuck twice automatic lose.We win on all counts hater.


[/quote]
[/quote]
ok look fucker i havent said shit to no one about you or your people ,and you didnt kick me to the curb ,i was a prospect i walked away lets not do this again,i tried to be respect full to everyone now you just drugg my name in to it not cool at all ,yeah you guys travel and shit but honestly i dont give a shit thats real talk ,you know i havent said or commeted on shit you write cause cause for reals dude im above all that bullshit talk period ,you seem to enjoy it so have at it and keep me out of it ,and as far as having shit come on im past that phase of my life any thing you got or get i can have two of and you know this man ! this about you going out there hopping and good for you ,you need attention your going about it the right way ,and heres how i see it (from the 100 something pics some one posted of it looked close and thats it


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 01:51 PM~15387538
> *Yo big john i respect you bro,from back when we first started this shit.But man don't even lie about it bro.NO one out here knows what it hits because we just pushed the wheels back 2 days before we hit the road.It did 84 in tulsa ask anyone you want about that,but it's now at 90+.So you yourself say the monte hits 91 so it was real close but pics don't lie bro everyone can see it ,and that car stuck twice and it would of stuck more is hoss wasn't pulling it down from the door like he does all your cars.  We won bro give us props dogg don't hate.
> *


A big dogg no disrespect but real talk we can hop that car all day long and it won't get stuck nobody pulling down on it like u say just like any other car at a surtine point or if u don't catch that shit u no that homeboy the car does what it does and that's it hate not us we don't care for and have no time for that props u get ur props I couldn't drive 30 hours it will be road rage like a mutha fucka LOL


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

you both did great! now get some some rest.


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 12:43 PM~15387485
> *you did hit it hard thats what 2000 pounds of lead can do. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


boy o boy i tell ya..........that fuckin circus ass lincon weighs a billion pounds .....floatin asss hot air ballon :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 12:34 AM~15388912
> *YOU FUCKIN MINI !!!!!YOU DONT KNOW HOW TO LOSE AND ILL SAY THIS YOU CANT EVEN SEE THE TIRES MUTHA FUCKA UR LIL ASS NEEDS A LADDER TO EVEN BE IN THIS CONVERSATION...... WATCH THE VIDEO WHEN WE HOPPED MY CAR LOOKS LIKE ITS DOING OVER 100 WITH U NEXT TO IT !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :0 nah i need a lead suit to hopp agianst you guys to protect me from all that lead. :biggrin: And you didn't till me you stuck agiant alex,guess our car is the only one that don't get stuck. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 03:11 AM~15389777
> *boy o boy i tell ya..........that fuckin circus ass  lincon weighs a billion pounds .....floatin asss hot air ballon :0
> *


No it's because it has a real motor in it with all the aircon and everything still there.Try that doing 90+ then your doing something.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

[/quote]
ok look fucker i havent said shit to no one about you or your people ,and you didnt kick me to the curb ,i was a prospect i walked away lets not do this again,i tried to be respect full to everyone now you just drugg my name in to it not cool at all ,yeah you guys travel and shit but honestly i dont give a shit thats real talk ,you know i havent said or commeted on shit you write cause cause for reals dude im above all that bullshit talk period ,you seem to enjoy it so have at it and keep me out of it ,and as far as having shit come on im past that phase of my life any thing you got or get i can have two of and you know this man ! this about you going out there hopping and good for you ,you need attention your going about it the right way ,and heres how i see it (from the 100 something pics some one posted of it looked close and thats it 
[/quote]
I didn't say your name?and you might beable to buy what we have but you could never do it yourself like we do.It was close at least you know the truth.Yo you see allens 63?Pretty clean huh. :biggrin:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 07:14 PM~15389798
> *No it's because it has a real motor in it with all the aircon and everything still there.Try that doing 90+ then your doing something.
> *


 yeah and built by your daddy toddd.... :0 :0 not u


----------



## TONELOCO

the elco busted that ass oppy taylor.......


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 03:32 AM~15389918
> *yeah and built by your daddy toddd.... :0  :0  not u
> *


and darrel built your elco. :biggrin: ha ha funny dude he helped on it for 3 days after it had been hoping for 10 years,yeah he built it. :uh: And we got it from 76 to 90+ after he touched it.Stick with me bro because you guys can't even come close to messing with todd the king of this shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 03:33 AM~15389926
> *the elco busted that ass oppy taylor.......
> *


whatever pepe. :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 17 2009, 07:09 PM~15389771
> *you both did great! now get some some rest.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15389918
> *yeah and built by your daddy toddd.... :0  :0  not u
> *


 :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 08:41 PM~15389982
> *and darrel built your elco. :biggrin: ha ha funny dude he helped on it for 3 days after it had been hoping for 10 years,yeah he built it. :uh: And we got it from 76 to 90+ after he touched it.Stick with me bro because you guys can't even come close to messing with todd the king of this shit.
> *


HOLD UP FUCKIN LIL CRYBABY I BUILT MY CAR ALL BY MYSELF NOBODY HELP ME TO BUST YOUR ASS!!!!!!! I DID THAT HOMEBOY. AND TEN YEARS THAT CAR ONLY BEEN AROUND 3 YEARS. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW SHUT UP ALREADY IT AINT EVEN YOUR CAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2009, 09:13 PM~15390144
> *:uh:  :uh:  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


*A HAPPY WHY IS THIS CHEERLEADER CRYING and bangin the scream team with no car????????*?


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 17 2009, 08:23 PM~15390196
> *the shortest cheerleader 2009</span>*


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 02:27 PM~15387395
> *dam lil nims u got punked :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :dunno: PUT THE PIPE DOWN AND STEP AWAY. SLOWLY JUST PUT IT DOWN.


----------



## 62dallastexas

ITs all about the 3rd COAST , GULF COAST , DIRTY THIRD CESAR FROM IRVING CUSTOM WILL BE REPPIN FOR DALLAS TEXAS


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 17 2009, 01:51 PM~15387538
> *Yo big john i respect you bro,from back when we first started this shit.But man don't even lie about it bro.NO one out here knows what it hits because we just pushed the wheels back 2 days before we hit the road.It did 84 in tulsa ask anyone you want about that,but it's now at 90+.So you yourself say the monte hits 91 so it was real close but pics don't lie bro everyone can see it ,and that car stuck twice and it would of stuck more is hoss wasn't pulling it down from the door like he does all your cars.  We won bro give us props dogg don't hate.
> *


COME ON DOG DONT SOUND LIKE ONE OF THIS WEENIES OUT HERE TALKING ABOUT HOSS PULLING DA CAR UP AND DOWN HE MUST BE DA WORLDS STRONGEST MAN!!!! U KNOW DAM WELL ME AND MY WHOLE MOTHAFUCKEN TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH GOT DA MOST HATERS OUT THERE!!!! AND HONESTLY DOG DREAM TEAM CANT FUCK WITH ME IVE BEEN IN THIS HOP GAME FOR YEARS DOG AND ONE OF UR MAIN DREAM TEAM MEMBERS USE TO FLY ME OUT TO BUILD HIS CARS AND FROM WHAT I STILL HERE HE STILL PAYS TO GET HIS CARS BUILT!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

JUST A QUESTION WHERES THE SUPORT FROM THE DREAM TEAM? NOT HATING JUST ASKING


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 17 2009, 11:12 PM~15390947
> *COME ON DOG DONT SOUND LIKE ONE OF THIS WEENIES OUT HERE TALKING ABOUT HOSS PULLING DA CAR UP AND DOWN HE MUST BE DA WORLDS STRONGEST MAN!!!! U KNOW DAM WELL ME AND MY WHOLE MOTHAFUCKEN TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH GOT DA MOST HATERS OUT THERE!!!! AND HONESTLY DOG DREAM TEAM CANT FUCK WITH ME IVE BEEN IN THIS HOP GAME FOR YEARS DOG AND ONE OF UR MAIN DREAM TEAM MEMBERS USE TO FLY ME OUT TO BUILD HIS CARS AND FROM WHAT I STILL HERE HE STILL PAYS TO GET HIS CARS BUILT!!!!
> *


WHY BOTHER EVEN TELLIN THE LIL CHUMP HES ONE OF THEM HATERS!!!! AND HE SOUNDS SCARED OF YOU??????????? :0


----------



## bigboylarry

ok look fucker i havent said shit to no one about you or your people ,and you didnt kick me to the curb ,i was a prospect i walked away lets not do this again,i tried to be respect full to everyone now you just drugg my name in to it not cool at all ,yeah you guys travel and shit but honestly i dont give a shit thats real talk ,you know i havent said or commeted on shit you write cause cause for reals dude im above all that bullshit talk period ,you seem to enjoy it so have at it and keep me out of it ,and as far as having shit come on im past that phase of my life any thing you got or get i can have two of and you know this man ! this about you going out there hopping and good for you ,you need attention your going about it the right way ,and heres how i see it (from the 100 something pics some one posted of it looked close and thats it 
[/quote]
I didn't say your name?and you might beable to buy what we have but you could never do it yourself like we do.It was close at least you know the truth.Yo you see allens 63?Pretty clean huh. :biggrin:
[/quote]
yup it looked pretty clean and i told him to


----------



## lone star

everyone wins. no one loses


----------



## chumain805

ok look fucker i havent said shit to no one about you or your people ,and you didnt kick me to the curb ,i was a prospect i walked away lets not do this again,i tried to be respect full to everyone now you just drugg my name in to it not cool at all ,yeah you guys travel and shit but honestly i dont give a shit thats real talk ,you know i havent said or commeted on shit you write cause cause for reals dude im above all that bullshit talk period ,you seem to enjoy it so have at it and keep me out of it ,and as far as having shit come on im past that phase of my life any thing you got or get i can have two of and you know this man ! this about you going out there hopping and good for you ,you need attention your going about it the right way ,and heres how i see it (from the 100 something pics some one posted of it looked close and thats it 
[/quote]
I didn't say your name?and you might beable to buy what we have but you could never do it yourself like we do.It was close at least you know the truth.Yo you see allens 63?Pretty clean huh. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 i seen Allens car shit looks clean dogg but since he cant build it him self either, that means your gonna build it for him, just saying cause i build my own shit at my home BACK YARD not send it to another CLUB MEMBER and build it on the real but im not hating on you your shit hit good i give you props:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Oct 18 2009, 06:37 AM~15391711
> *everyone wins. no one loses
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST




----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 18 2009, 09:01 AM~15392345
> *
> *


WHERS YOUR CAR ............... :dunno:  :dunno: PULL UP


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 17 2009, 07:32 PM~15389918
> *yeah and built by your daddy toddd.... :0  :0  not u
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 12:04 PM~15392357
> *WHERS YOUR CAR ............... :dunno:    :dunno:  PULL UP
> *


mind your own business :dunno: worry about your own shit.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 18 2009, 10:35 AM~15392454
> *mind your own business  :dunno: worry about your own shit.
> *


I GUESS THAT GOES BOTH WAYS THEN HOMEBOY!!!!


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 12:44 PM~15392481
> *I GUESS THAT GOES BOTH WAYS THEN HOMEBOY!!!!
> *


APPARENTLY IT GOES 3 WAYS :cheesy:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 18 2009, 09:55 AM~15392514
> *youre right! i aint askin or worried about nobodies shit but my own.
> *


 still waitin :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> ok look fucker i havent said shit to no one about you or your people ,and you didnt kick me to the curb ,i was a prospect i walked away lets not do this again,i tried to be respect full to everyone now you just drugg my name in to it not cool at all ,yeah you guys travel and shit but honestly i dont give a shit thats real talk ,you know i havent said or commeted on shit you write cause cause for reals dude im above all that bullshit talk period ,you seem to enjoy it so have at it and keep me out of it ,and as far as having shit come on im past that phase of my life any thing you got or get i can have two of and you know this man ! this about you going out there hopping and good for you ,you need attention your going about it the right way ,and heres how i see it (from the 100 something pics some one posted of it looked close and thats it


I didn't say your name?and you might beable to buy what we have but you could never do it yourself like we do.It was close at least you know the truth.Yo you see allens 63?Pretty clean huh. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:0 :0 i seen Allens car shit looks clean dogg but since he cant build it him self either, that means your gonna build it for him, just saying cause i build my own shit at my home BACK YARD not send it to another CLUB MEMBER and build it on the real but im not hating on you your shit hit good i give you props:thumbsup: :biggrin:
[/quote]
And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 62dallastexas_@Oct 18 2009, 06:04 AM~15390898
> *ITs all about the 3rd COAST , GULF COAST , DIRTY THIRD CESAR FROM IRVING CUSTOM WILL BE REPPIN FOR DALLAS TEXAS
> *


see ya in dallas. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 04:21 AM~15390186
> *HOLD UP FUCKIN LIL CRYBABY I BUILT MY CAR ALL BY MYSELF NOBODY HELP ME TO BUST YOUR ASS!!!!!!! I DID THAT HOMEBOY. AND TEN YEARS THAT CAR ONLY BEEN AROUND 3 YEARS. FUCK WHAT YOUR GOING THREW SHUT  UP ALREADY IT AINT EVEN YOUR CAR !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Just like we built ours,just because we got a little help from a homie don't mean he built it.And you must not know this lincoln has been hopping for over 10 years homie ask the BIG I out here it was at there first picnic and they are on # 12 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FACT.


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 12:58 PM~15392525
> *still waitin  :0  :0
> *


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 18 2009, 06:12 AM~15390947
> *COME ON DOG DONT SOUND LIKE ONE OF THIS WEENIES OUT HERE TALKING ABOUT HOSS PULLING DA CAR UP AND DOWN HE MUST BE DA WORLDS STRONGEST MAN!!!! U KNOW DAM WELL ME AND MY WHOLE MOTHAFUCKEN TEAM ALLSTARS AND HOW HIGH GOT DA MOST HATERS OUT THERE!!!! AND HONESTLY DOG DREAM TEAM CANT FUCK WITH ME IVE BEEN IN THIS HOP GAME FOR YEARS DOG AND ONE OF UR MAIN DREAM TEAM MEMBERS USE TO FLY ME OUT TO BUILD HIS CARS AND FROM WHAT I STILL HERE HE STILL PAYS TO GET HIS CARS BUILT!!!!
> *


I know what you've done bro i always said you an og Majestics to me no matter what goes on over there.I'm not from there so i don't know about all the bull.I respect you bigtime in this hopping game.  But damn bro be real did you or darrel or angel think we was coming like we did?We hung in there with you guys and trailered the car 25 hours,we didn't get broke of like these dudes is trying to act.And as far as hoss,yeah he;s one big dude and you can see him pull down on the cars when there up there,i'm not hating like you said just saying what i see.If he isn't doing it why not just tie the wheel and not have him on there that would stop the hate right?And everyone learns from someone i'm sure you learned things from someone also.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 05:58 PM~15392525
> *still waitin  :0  :0
> *


Heres one of his cars,angel built it it don't hop for shit. :biggrin: 








And this is his new one coming out.


































Not bad for some midwest folks huh ,what you building agian post it up. :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 09:26 AM~15391457
> *WHY BOTHER EVEN TELLIN THE LIL CHUMP HES ONE OF THEM HATERS!!!! AND HE SOUNDS SCARED OF YOU??????????? :0
> *


I don't hate homie real talk i know big john showed all you guys how to do it.And not scared at all i respect big john always have.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by TONELOCO_@Oct 18 2009, 04:37 AM~15390308
> *:0  :0  :0  the shortest cheerleader 2009
> *


No i'm out hopping just buy some videos and you'll see.Do you hop?or you just cheer for angel??????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :0 :0


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST_@Oct 18 2009, 10:55 AM~15392514
> *APPARENTLY IT GOES 3 WAYS :cheesy:
> *


NO IT GOES THE OTHER WAY I GOT HOPPERS AND WILL BRAKE U OFF SON!!!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 11:26 AM~15392626
> *Heres one of his cars,angel built it it don't hop for shit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is his new one coming out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bad for some midwest folks huh ,what you building agian post it up. :0
> *


OH YA I FORGOT I SOLD HIM ONE OF MY CARS FUNNY SHIT CUZ THAT CAR WAS TONELOCOS BEFORE I GOT IT HAHA DAM!!!!! A TONE HE HAS YOUR OLD CAR!!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 11:16 AM~15392579
> *Just like we built ours,just because we got a little help from a homie don't mean he built it.And you must not know this lincoln has been hopping for over 10 years homie ask the BIG I out here it was at there first picnic and they are on # 12 now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!FACT.
> *


IM GLAD FOR YOU NOW CAN U STOP CRYIN!!!


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 11:30 AM~15392639
> *I don't hate homie real talk i know big john showed all you guys how to do it.And not scared at all i respect big john always have.
> *


YOU MUST NOT KNOW JOHN HE WONT SHOW US SHIT!!!!!! WE DO GOOD ON OUR OWN!!!!!


----------



## TONELOCO

> Heres one of his cars,angel built it it don't hop for shit. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is his new one coming out.
> 
> http://i235.photobucket.com/albums/ee125/tstl/P6080779.jpg[/img
> [SIZE=4]yeah it went to the mid wack so u guys could keep up wit the west shorty .......... :0 :0 [/SIZE]


----------



## chumain805

> I didn't say your name?and you might beable to buy what we have but you could never do it yourself like we do.It was close at least you know the truth.Yo you see allens 63?Pretty clean huh. :biggrin:


:0 :0 i seen Allens car shit looks clean dogg but since he cant build it him self either, that means your gonna build it for him, just saying cause i build my own shit at my home BACK YARD not send it to another CLUB MEMBER and build it on the real but im not hating on you your shit hit good i give you props:thumbsup: :biggrin:
[/quote]
And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????
[/quote]
if im dogging my prez i am but his got the chedda to do it then fuck it no need to hate but hes building a 64 right now should be done 4 next year and his gonna do it him self or should i say at least in his town not out of state and ill be helping him 2 do it :thumbsup: :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> I didn't say your name?and you might beable to buy what we have but you could never do it yourself like we do.It was close at least you know the truth.Yo you see allens 63?Pretty clean huh. :biggrin:


:0 :0 i seen Allens car shit looks clean dogg but since he cant build it him self either, that means your gonna build it for him, just saying cause i build my own shit at my home BACK YARD not send it to another CLUB MEMBER and build it on the real but im not hating on you your shit hit good i give you props:thumbsup: :biggrin:
[/quote]
And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????
[/quote]
ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

WHATS CRACKIN ALLEN!!  U CALL ME A CHEERLEADER AND U GONNA HAVE UR V.P RESPOND FOR U OR WHAT..??? THIS GOES DIRECTLY TO ALLEN NO ONE ELSE!! I GOTS NO BEEF AND I AINT NO CHEERLEADER.. I GOTS A A FUCKIN RIDE THAT I BUILT UP IN MY GARAGE AND U KNOW THIS.... IVE ALWAYS GAVE U PROPS ON UR ELKY BUT IF U WANNA TALK SMACK IT AINT THAT HARD TO FIND ME HOMIE.. IF U WANNA PM ME GO AHEAD.. I JUST WANNA KNOW WHATS ESE?? BUT I ALREADY KNOW MINI ME IS ALREADY GONNA SAY SUMTHING ON THIS.. SINCE HE SAID I WAS ON SUM CALI NUTS SHIT I THINK HES UP ON UR NUTS HOMIE..  .. GET AT ME HOMIE? IF U DONT WANNA ITS KOO. I STILL GIVE UR CLUB PROPS HERE IN THE MID WEST.. DO UR THANG AND I'LL DO MINE..JUST CUZ I ROLL WITH MY CARNAL DONT MEAN IM WITH HIS CAR CLUB DOGG.... :biggrin: SHIT I KEEPS IT KOO WITH EVERY ONE ASLONG AS THEY DO THE SAME..


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> :0 :0 i seen Allens car shit looks clean dogg but since he cant build it him self either, that means your gonna build it for him, just saying cause i build my own shit at my home BACK YARD not send it to another CLUB MEMBER and build it on the real but im not hating on you your shit hit good i give you props:thumbsup: :biggrin:


And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????
[/quote]
ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:
[/quote]THATS FUNNY U CALL LUIS YOUR LIL HOMIE ....I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY HOW U USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THEM AND EVERY BODY ELSE BUT NOW U TRYING TO BE EVERYBODY FRIEND ...YOUR NOTHING BUT A HYPOCRITE AND EVERY BODY NOSE THAT ...SO KEEP BULLSHITING YOUR FAKE ASS I MEMBERS AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ME....


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> :0 :0 i seen Allens car shit looks clean dogg but since he cant build it him self either, that means your gonna build it for him, just saying cause i build my own shit at my home BACK YARD not send it to another CLUB MEMBER and build it on the real but im not hating on you your shit hit good i give you props:thumbsup: :biggrin:


And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????
[/quote]
if im dogging my prez i am but his got the chedda to do it then fuck it no need to hate but hes building a 64 right now should be done 4 next year and his gonna do it him self or should i say at least in his town not out of state and ill be helping him 2 do it :thumbsup: :0
[/quote]U KNOW WHAT I BILT MY SHIT I WENT OUT OF TOWN TO WORK ON IT ....AND I KNOW U DONT WANT ME TO PUT U ON BLAST BCUZ I SAW U GUYS RIDE A TRUST ME...U GOT A LONG WAY TO GO....


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 18 2009, 05:04 PM~15394130
> *WHATS CRACKIN ALLEN!!   U CALL ME A CHEERLEADER AND U GONNA HAVE UR V.P RESPOND FOR U OR WHAT..??? THIS GOES DIRECTLY TO ALLEN NO ONE ELSE!! I GOTS NO BEEF AND I AINT  NO CHEERLEADER.. I GOTS A A FUCKIN RIDE THAT I BUILT UP IN MY GARAGE AND U KNOW THIS.... IVE ALWAYS GAVE U PROPS ON UR ELKY BUT IF U WANNA TALK SMACK IT AINT THAT HARD TO FIND ME HOMIE.. IF U WANNA PM ME GO AHEAD.. I JUST WANNA KNOW WHATS ESE??  BUT I ALREADY KNOW MINI ME IS ALREADY GONNA SAY SUMTHING ON THIS.. SINCE HE SAID I WAS ON SUM CALI NUTS  SHIT I THINK HES UP ON UR NUTS HOMIE..  .. GET AT ME HOMIE?  IF U DONT WANNA ITS KOO. I STILL GIVE UR CLUB PROPS HERE IN THE MID WEST.. DO UR THANG AND I'LL DO MINE..JUST CUZ I ROLL WITH MY CARNAL DONT MEAN IM WITH HIS CAR CLUB DOGG.... :biggrin:  SHIT I KEEPS IT KOO  WITH EVERY ONE ASLONG AS THEY DO THE SAME..
> *


CHEERLEADER....DONT FORGET WHERE U LIVE NOW...REMEMBER I CAME FREOM THE WEST TOO...


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by ~ElcoRider~_@Oct 18 2009, 06:54 PM~15394377
> *CHEERLEADER....DONT FORGET WHERE U LIVE NOW...REMEMBER I CAME FREOM THE WEST TOO...
> *


what THE FUCK DOES WERE I LIVE AT GOTTA DO WITH U CALLING ME A CHEERLEADER.. I KNOW U FROM THE WEST AND I KNOW WERE WE BOTH AT..?????? SO WHATS UR POINT.. :uh: 
..


----------



## chumain805

> And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????


if im dogging my prez i am but his got the chedda to do it then fuck it no need to hate but hes building a 64 right now should be done 4 next year and his gonna do it him self or should i say at least in his town not out of state and ill be helping him 2 do it :thumbsup: :0
[/quote]U KNOW WHAT I BILT MY SHIT I WENT OUT OF TOWN TO WORK ON IT ....AND I KNOW U DONT WANT ME TO PUT U ON BLAST BCUZ I SAW U GUYS RIDE A TRUST ME...U GOT A LONG WAY TO GO.... 
[/quote]
WELL IF YOU WANT TO PUT ME ON BLAST DO IT SHIT I KNOW WHAT I BULD SHIT IT MAY NOT HIT BUMPER YET THATS BECAUSE THERES NO WEIGHT IN IT  SO WHAT DO TELL AND PUT ME ON BLAST???


----------



## biglewy805

come on now IM WAITING.. PUT ME ON FUCKIN BALST NOW!


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 18 2009, 06:09 PM~15394465
> *come on now IM WAITING.. PUT ME ON FUCKIN BALST NOW!
> *


HEY PENDEJO I WAS SUPPEOSED TO SAY THAT :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 19 2009, 12:59 AM~15394405
> *what  THE FUCK DOES WERE I LIVE AT GOTTA DO WITH U CALLING ME A CHEERLEADER.. I KNOW U FROM THE WEST AND I KNOW WERE WE BOTH AT..?????? SO WHATS UR POINT..  :uh:
> ..
> *


Point is you all started this whole thang by trying to say we got broke off.We have and always will run the hopping game out here,and now we playing with the big doggs out west since no one out here is even close to us.Then your brother gets in here and trys to dogg allen for having us help him on his car :uh: knowing that his prez bought everycar he's ever had so far,thats fucking retarded. :uh: I don't care if you buy or build your own shit it still won't fuck with us we on another level bro and if you don't think that then bring something out thats on par with us.No hate here at all bro but you fools from rogers are trying to get in on something that don't have shit to do with you all,end of story.And me on allens nuts thats funny we have both had the tighest cars around here and we've both taken our rides out west and won with them,and we've both put it down in this hop game.We brothers in our chapter homie we don't act like we are like in yours.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:12 AM~15394493
> *HEY PENDEJO I WAS SUPPEOSED TO SAY THAT :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


you get that chipping cutty working yet????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: how many cars in your chapter and how many shirts. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 07:30 PM~15392883
> *OH YA I FORGOT I SOLD HIM ONE OF MY CARS FUNNY SHIT CUZ THAT CAR WAS TONELOCOS BEFORE I GOT IT HAHA DAM!!!!! A TONE HE HAS YOUR OLD CAR!!!!
> *


No shit tone had a chipper. :0 :0 :0 truth comes out. :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

[/quote]
if im dogging my prez i am but his got the chedda to do it then fuck it no need to hate but hes building a 64 right now should be done 4 next year and his gonna do it him self or should i say at least in his town not out of state and ill be helping him 2 do it :thumbsup: :0
[/quote]
And allen has the chedda also and friends that know how to build a real low low. :0 Don't be mad bro bring us your car and we'll make it work also. :0 :0 :0


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 06:14 PM~15394502
> *you get that chipping cutty working yet????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: how many cars in your chapter and how many shirts. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


FIRST OF ALL ITS A REGAL U DUMB FUCK..  MY REGAL MIGHT BE CHIPPIN RIGHT NOW... BUT THATS CUZ ITS GOT NO WEGHT IN IT LIKE UR SO CALLED HOPPERS..  BUT ITS COOL IM TUNING IT IN AND IT WILL GET TO THE BUMPER  
..IF IT DOESNT I'LL HIT U UP FOR SUM WIEGHT I HEARD U GET IT REAL CHEAP.. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chumain805

if im dogging my prez i am but his got the chedda to do it then fuck it no need to hate but hes building a 64 right now should be done 4 next year and his gonna do it him self or should i say at least in his town not out of state and ill be helping him 2 do it :thumbsup: :0
[/quote]
And allen has the chedda also and friends that know how to build a real low low. :0 Don't be mad bro bring us your car and we'll make it work also. :0 :0 :0
[/quote] HOW MUCH IS THE POUND
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:19 AM~15394547
> *FIRST OF ALL ITS A REGAL U DUMB FUCK..  MY REGAL MIGHT BE CHIPPIN RIGHT NOW... BUT THATS CUZ ITS GOT NO WEGHT IN IT LIKE UR SO CALLED HOPPERS..   BUT ITS COOL IM TUNING IT IN AND IT WILL GET TO THE BUMPER
> ..IF IT DOESNT I'LL HIT U UP FOR SUM WIEGHT I HEARD U GET IT REAL CHEAP.. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Dumb fuck ha ha coming from a mohado thats funny.
ha ha just ask your boss he gets it over there.Reagl cutty it don't matter we'll clown that without even trying. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> if im dogging my prez i am but his got the chedda to do it then fuck it no need to hate but hes building a 64 right now should be done 4 next year and his gonna do it him self or should i say at least in his town not out of state and ill be helping him 2 do it :thumbsup: :0


And allen has the chedda also and friends that know how to build a real low low. :0 Don't be mad bro bring us your car and we'll make it work also. :0 :0 :0
[/quote] HOW MUCH IS THE POUND
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
It can be free just take it out your blue regal.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

A street set up in a 98 lincoln.
















dirtys glass house we did the show hydro set up.
























[/quote]


Post one car you got thats even close to this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Franks sweet ass cutty with show trunk.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

Street set up for jay from dallas


----------



## Suburban Swingin

another street caddy


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 06:23 PM~15394583
> *Dumb fuck ha ha coming from a mohado thats funny.
> ha ha just ask your boss he gets it over there.Reagl cutty it don't matter we'll clown that without even trying. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


OH NOW ITS A RACE THANG I C.. :biggrin: MOJADO COME ON NOW U NAZI I B A CITIZEN HERE IN THE GREAT US OF A..  SO DONT TRIP LUCKY CHARMS DONT HATE CUZ NOW U GONNA HAVE SUM COMP OUT HERE IN THE MID WEST..  
ROGERS U SAY.. I LIVE IN BIG BAD SPRINGDALE ARKANASS HOMIE..REMEMBER THAT..   :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:28 AM~15394632
> *OH NOW ITS A RACE THANG I C.. :biggrin:  MOJADO COME ON NOW U  NAZI I B A CITIZEN HERE IN THE GREAT US OF A..  SO DONT TRIP LUCKY CHARMS  DONT HATE CUZ NOW U GONNA HAVE SUM COMP OUT HERE IN THE MID WEST..
> ROGERS U SAY.. I LIVE IN  BIG BAD SPRINGDALE ARKANASS  HOMIE..REMEMBER THAT..     :cheesy:
> *


Come on hommie you got any pics of anything you've done?????????????????????????????????????And comp(only comp you can give us is talking shit on the computer) i would love some but it ain't gonna happen.Will see next year in tulsa who has the better line up and will see if you can fuck with my 62 thats coming out.  Come on no pics????????


----------



## chumain805

> And allen has the chedda also and friends that know how to build a real low low. :0 Don't be mad bro bring us your car and we'll make it work also. :0 :0 :0


 HOW MUCH IS THE POUND
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
It can be free just take it out your blue regal.
[/quote] OH SNAP I FORGOT ABOUT THE WEIGHT U PUT IN IT.. THANKS FOR REMINDING ME ABOUT THAT..  GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.;....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> HOW MUCH IS THE POUND
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


It can be free just take it out your blue regal.
[/quote] OH SNAP I FORGOT ABOUT THE WEIGHT U PUT IN IT.. THANKS FOR REMINDING ME ABOUT THAT..  GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE.;....
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
[/quote]
Like i said only thing you got is talk,he had some when he got it from cali and he put more when he took it back to rogers hell you probably put it in for him. :0 :0 :biggrin: Waiting on all the pics from your backyard(or should i say junkyard)builds. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin




----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 06:32 PM~15394665
> *Come on hommie you got any pics of anything you've done?????????????????????????????????????And comp(only comp you can give us is talking shit on the computer) i would love some but it ain't gonna happen.Will see next year in tulsa who has the better line up and will see if you can fuck with my 62 thats coming out.  Come on no pics????????
> *


BITCH PLEASE YOU MY FRIEND ON MYSPACE YOU SEEN MY PICS AND WHAT A COINSIDENCE I ALSO HAVE A 62 THAT I BERLY GOT BUT ILL TRY TO GET IT DONE 4 TULSA NEXT YEAR BUT ITS A PROJECT NOT ONE THATS DONE AND REDY 4 PAINT BUILT ALLREDY :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:40 AM~15394735
> *BITCH PLEASE YOU MY FRIEND ON MYSPACE YOU SEEN MY PICS AND WHAT A COINSIDENCE I ALSO HAVE A 62 THAT I BERLY GOT BUT ILL TRY TO GET IT DONE 4 TULSA NEXT YEAR BUT ITS A PROJECT NOT ONE THATS DONE AND REDY 4 PAINT BUILT ALLREDY :biggrin:
> *


sucks to be you because you'll never have it done then if you can't even finish a regal. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: I have alot of fans on my space. :0 :0Pics please????????????????????????????????????


OWNED NEWBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 06:41 PM~15394745
> *sucks to be you because you'll never have it done then if you can't even finish a regal. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: I have alot of fans on my space. :0  :0Pics please????????????????????????????????????
> OWNED NEWBIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


MAYBE I SHOULD TAKE MY MEMBERS DUES LIKE U AND UR PREZ DO AND BUILD MY RIDE ALSO!!!  OWNED I THINK UR MEMBERS ARE THE ONES GETTING OWNED


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 18 2009, 05:45 PM~15394776
> *MAYBE I SHOULD TAKE MY MEMBERS DUES LIKE U AND UR PREZ DO AND BUILD MY RIDE ALSO!!!     OWNED I THINK UR MEMBERS ARE THE ONES GETTING OWNED
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: doing bad!!!!


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:45 AM~15394776
> *MAYBE I SHOULD TAKE MY MEMBERS DUES LIKE U AND UR PREZ DO AND BUILD MY RIDE ALSO!!!     OWNED I THINK UR MEMBERS ARE THE ONES GETTING OWNED
> *


Once agian your just making your self look like a dumb ass,we due pay dues because unlike you we run our shit like a real CLUB WOULD.oUR WHOLE TRIP TO VEGAS WAS PAID FOR WITH OUR DUES and all the members benifit from it.Gas rooms everything.Maybe you guys should take your club for real instead of just passing out shirts to everyone,and collect dues then maybe just maybe you guys can be out reppin like us. :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 06:48 PM~15394816
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: doing bad!!!!
> *


THEY ARE HERD IT FROM A COUPLE X MEMBERS :0 :0


----------



## chumain805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 06:50 PM~15394830
> *Once agian your just making your self look like a dumb ass,we due pay dues because unlike you we run our shit like a real CLUB WOULD.oUR WHOLE TRIP TO VEGAS WAS PAID FOR WITH OUR DUES and all the members benifit from it.Gas rooms everything.Maybe you guys should take your club for real instead of just passing out shirts to everyone,and collect dues then maybe just maybe you guys can be out reppin like us. :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


SO HOW MANY MEMBERS JUST YOU AND THE PREZ IS THAT WHY YOU GUYS BROUGHT THE 63 WITH SOME CASH LEFT OVER :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:50 AM~15394833
> *THEY ARE HERD IT FROM  A COUPLE X MEMBERS  :0  :0
> *


Only X members we have didn't want to put there heart into the club like the rest of us were doing.And were to cheap to want to pay dues.Fact you talking out your ass on shit you know nothing about.Like i said we've been here for 8 years as a club with only 2 people that weren't real about it,we'll see how long you all last passing shirts out to fools with no cars. You making the real BIG I look bad bro.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by chumain805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:53 AM~15394858
> *SO HOW MANY MEMBERS JUST YOU AND THE PREZ IS THAT WHY YOU GUYS BROUGHT THE 63 WITH SOME CASH LEFT OVER :biggrin:
> *


You really are dumb aren't you,16 people went with us to vegas on are dues,4000 dollas went into are trip sorry you guys can't do it like that just stay in your little town on the computer,thats all you have,and buy the dvds with us on them. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 01:48 AM~15394816
> * :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :uh: doing bad!!!!
> *


Nah bro we doing good are dues paid for us to come out there and bust darrels ass. :biggrin: These small time dudes out here are just mad they aren't on our level. :biggrin:


----------



## MR.Brougham93

> :0 :0 i seen Allens car shit looks clean dogg but since he cant build it him self either, that means your gonna build it for him, just saying cause i build my own shit at my home BACK YARD not send it to another CLUB MEMBER and build it on the real but im not hating on you your shit hit good i give you props:thumbsup: :biggrin:


And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????
[/quote]
ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:
[/quote]
Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????


ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:
[/quote]
Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????
[/quote]
:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
8 Members: chumain805, SEISKUATRO,SS, ANGELBOY, djdvl666, TONELOCO, MR.Brougham93, fesboogie, midwest_swang


er friendly version.


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by chumain805+Oct 18 2009, 06:45 PM~15394776-->
> 
> 
> 
> MAYBE I SHOULD TAKE MY MEMBERS DUES LIKE U AND UR PREZ DO AND BUILD MY RIDE ALSO!!!     OWNED I THINK UR MEMBERS ARE THE ONES GETTING OWNED
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 18 2009, 06:48 PM~15394816
> * :0  :0  :0 :uh:  :uh:  :uh: doing bad!!!!
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 real bad a happy can u lone me some money so i can go WHERE TOTO CHASED DOROTHY AND BRAKE THIS MIDGET OFF SO BAD HES GONNA FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 19 2009, 02:14 AM~15395089
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  real bad a happy can u lone me some money so i can go WHERE TOTO CHASED DOROTHY AND BRAKE THIS MIDGET OFF SO BAD HES GONNA FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD
> *


Oh man come on bro on the real we all know the west don't go anywhere!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: you don't want no more bro. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????


ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:
[/quote]THATS FUNNY U CALL LUIS YOUR LIL HOMIE ....I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY HOW U USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THEM AND EVERY BODY ELSE BUT NOW U TRYING TO BE EVERYBODY FRIEND ...YOUR NOTHING BUT A HYPOCRITE AND EVERY BODY NOSE THAT ...SO KEEP BULLSHITING YOUR FAKE ASS I MEMBERS AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ME....
[/quote]
hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else


----------



## chumain805

> And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????


ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:
[/quote]
Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????
[/quote]
LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 06:14 PM~15395089
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> :0  :0  :0  :0  real bad a happy can u lone me some money so i can go WHERE TOTO CHASED DOROTHY AND BRAKE THIS MIDGET OFF SO BAD HES GONNA FOLLOW THE YELLOW BRICK ROAD
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: yeah fun boy dont want us 2 go 2 the mid wack 2 brake that lil ass off again :0


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:


Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????
[/quote]
LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
you don't know whats going on and your opening your mouth?You have never met me or any of our members except allen.Your just listening to bullshit from the master bullshitter.


----------



## MR.Brougham93

> ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:


Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????
[/quote]
LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
its straight here too but we're talking about the shit larry said, "AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE"


----------



## bigboylarry

> And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????


ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:
[/quote]
Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????
[/quote]
look ill give you a couple minutes first of all dont know you or care to and if abel said he did a frame for me thats bullshit right there , and i seen plenty of your cars in that club done wit may epuipment plasma welder ,used parts , ect ect ask around now i aint saying it touched yours but ask your instaler ware he learned how to wire and do shit when you find out get at me and as far as doing a frame translate to abel he did a couple hours thats it and was paid big money and since you brought the shit up explain to him that he came over and i let him copy how to wire his car same as my blue car to hit the way it did when I hopped it are you the guy wit the red cadi juiced wit the front end all butterflied out ? any ways thats ware im coming from , and one of your guys came by carloses shop and said for me to watch out cause you got two hoppers coming out come on man ok im done


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:


THATS FUNNY U CALL LUIS YOUR LIL HOMIE ....I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY HOW U USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THEM AND EVERY BODY ELSE BUT NOW U TRYING TO BE EVERYBODY FRIEND ...YOUR NOTHING BUT A HYPOCRITE AND EVERY BODY NOSE THAT ...SO KEEP BULLSHITING YOUR FAKE ASS I MEMBERS AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ME....
[/quote]
hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there  thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else 


[/quote]
You was a shitty member and your even a worse prez. :uh: Look back mister I rida(this week anyway)your boys started this shit not us.And a real prez would check a fool that don't know shit talking shit on the computer making your club look bad. :0 And you think we got are feelings hurt?Thats why you PMED me this?????????????????????



> i agree your guys car was cleaner and in the pic it does look a bit higher, and give you props for going out there and reppin
> 
> And trading an elco that you've had for years and won at many show at for a 63 is a good fucking trade any real low rider would tell you that.And talking about his money man thats just funny when you don't make any of your own you just play mister mom while your lady brings in all the doe.Come on bro lets be real post all the cars in your chapter? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only reason you got a chapter was so you would buy a car. :0 That you got took for just like you did on the regal.allen had less in his elco then you did in the regal and just look at the difference between them.Bottom line is check your members homie.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????


LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
its straight here too but we're talking about the shit larry said, "AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE"
[/quote]
Get used to it bro he starts out cool then turns out to be the bigest hater you'll ever know if you don't kiss his ass,thats what happened with us.  heres some advise cut your ties with them now save your self the bullshit.


----------



## chumain805

> Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????


LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:
[/quote]
you don't know whats going on and your opening your mouth?You have never met me or any of our members except allen.Your just listening to bullshit from the master bullshitter. 
[/quote]
I DONT CARE WHOES THE MASTER BULLSHITTER AND YOU DONT NOW WHO I AM EITHER TALKING IN THE COMPUTER ITS DIFFERENT THEN TALKING IN PERSON PLUS I LOVE SHIT TALKING ITS MY SPECIALTY EVEN IN PERSON


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:


you don't know whats going on and your opening your mouth?You have never met me or any of our members except allen.Your just listening to bullshit from the master bullshitter. 
[/quote]
I DONT CARE WHOES THE MASTER BULLSHITTER AND YOU DONT NOW WHO I AM EITHER TALKING IN THE COMPUTER ITS DIFFERENT THEN TALKING IN PERSON PLUS I LOVE SHIT TALKING ITS MY SPECIALTY EVEN IN PERSON 
[/quote]
your right about that,i'm a shit talker also but the diffence between us is you havn't done anything in low riding I have.  :0


----------



## chumain805

> you don't know whats going on and your opening your mouth?You have never met me or any of our members except allen.Your just listening to bullshit from the master bullshitter.


I DONT CARE WHOES THE MASTER BULLSHITTER AND YOU DONT NOW WHO I AM EITHER TALKING IN THE COMPUTER ITS DIFFERENT THEN TALKING IN PERSON PLUS I LOVE SHIT TALKING ITS MY SPECIALTY EVEN IN PERSON 
[/quote]
your right about that,i'm a shit talker also but the diffence between us is you havn't done anything in low riding I have.  :0
[/quote]
ENOUGH TALK IM JUST BEARLY STARTING HERE IN SPRINGDALE AND YEA I HAVENT DONE NOTHING YET BUT LETS JUST SAY I GOT MOTIVATED BY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:


its straight here too but we're talking about the shit larry said, "AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE"
[/quote]
Get used to it bro he starts out cool then turns out to be the bigest hater you'll ever know if you don't kiss his ass,thats what happened with us.  heres some advise cut your ties with them now save your self the bullshit. 
[/quote]
what am i hating on ? come on man i have no reason to hate i state the facts thats it like these guys your coming to the rescue for just facts that means shit that can be prooved right


----------



## MR.Brougham93

> ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:


Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????
[/quote]
look ill give you a couple minutes first of all dont know you or care to and if abel said he did a frame for me thats bullshit right there , and i seen plenty of your cars in that club done wit may epuipment plasma welder ,used parts , ect ect ask around now i aint saying it touched yours but ask your instaler ware he learned how to wire and do shit when you find out get at me and as far as doing a frame translate to abel he did a couple hours thats it and was paid big money and since you brought the shit up explain to him that he came over and i let him copy how to wire his car same as my blue car to hit the way it did when I hopped it are you the guy wit the red cadi juiced wit the front end all butterflied out ? any ways thats ware im coming from , and one of your guys came by carloses shop and said for me to watch out cause you got two hoppers coming out come on man ok im done 
[/quote]
The Homie abel said that since u talking all this shit that to get ur ride ready for next summer and really c if u showed him how to wire his shit. peace were done were tired of playing this internet game u boys play nice lates


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> I DONT CARE WHOES THE MASTER BULLSHITTER AND YOU DONT NOW WHO I AM EITHER TALKING IN THE COMPUTER ITS DIFFERENT THEN TALKING IN PERSON PLUS I LOVE SHIT TALKING ITS MY SPECIALTY EVEN IN PERSON


your right about that,i'm a shit talker also but the diffence between us is you havn't done anything in low riding I have.  :0
[/quote]
ENOUGH TALK IM JUST BEARLY STARTING HERE IN SPRINGDALE AND YEA I HAVENT DONE NOTHING YET BUT LETS JUST SAY I GOT MOTIVATED BY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
admitting it is half the battle. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:Still no pics???????????????????????????????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> LISIN HERE MR.BROUGHAM93 YOU GUYS ARE COOL IN MY BOOK BUT IF YOU GUYS DONT KNOW WHATS GOING ON BUT THE FUCK OUT AND YOU WHANT TO TALK SUM CHIT YOU KNOW WHERE IM AT :cheesy: :cheesy:


its straight here too but we're talking about the shit larry said, "AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE"
[/quote]
Get used to it bro he starts out cool then turns out to be the bigest hater you'll ever know if you don't kiss his ass,thats what happened with us.  heres some advise cut your ties with them now save your self the bullshit. 
[/quote]
oh and you said to them i started off cool and then change dude i aint never been cool wit these guys period if my members wanna talk to them they can i dont worry who my members are friends wit ,im doing my thing if they wanna hate for what i got or get then so be it ,im just trying to be the best(INDIVIDUAL I can  and like switch said im also motivated by all the hate ) let the building begin on these old school chevys ,if there not allready been finished buy someone else :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> its straight here too but we're talking about the shit larry said, "AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE"


Get used to it bro he starts out cool then turns out to be the bigest hater you'll ever know if you don't kiss his ass,thats what happened with us.  heres some advise cut your ties with them now save your self the bullshit. 
[/quote]
what am i hating on ? come on man i have no reason to hate i state the facts thats it like these guys your coming to the rescue for just facts that means shit that can be prooved right 
[/quote]
the shit about us ain't facts bro everyone in the club was down except you so your facts are fucked up.


----------



## chumain805

> your right about that,i'm a shit talker also but the diffence between us is you havn't done anything in low riding I have.  :0


ENOUGH TALK IM JUST BEARLY STARTING HERE IN SPRINGDALE AND YEA I HAVENT DONE NOTHING YET BUT LETS JUST SAY I GOT MOTIVATED BY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
[/quote]
admitting it is half the battle. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
STICK AND STONES MAY BRAKE MY BONES BUT WORDS WILL NEVER HURT ME SEE YOU SOON FUN BOY


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> ENOUGH TALK IM JUST BEARLY STARTING HERE IN SPRINGDALE AND YEA I HAVENT DONE NOTHING YET BUT LETS JUST SAY I GOT MOTIVATED BY BITCHES :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


admitting it is half the battle. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
STICK AND STONES MAY BRAKE MY BONES BUT WORDS WILL NEVER HURT ME SEE YOU SOON FUN BOY
[/quote]
anytime pepe


----------



## chumain805

> admitting it is half the battle. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


STICK AND STONES MAY BRAKE MY BONES BUT WORDS WILL NEVER HURT ME SEE YOU SOON FUN BOY
[/quote]
anytime pepe
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD NIGHT SHORTY


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> STICK AND STONES MAY BRAKE MY BONES BUT WORDS WILL NEVER HURT ME SEE YOU SOON FUN BOY


anytime pepe
[/quote]
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD NIGHT SHORTY
[/quote]
Goodnight jose.









Rolln the strip thats how we do. :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> Get used to it bro he starts out cool then turns out to be the bigest hater you'll ever know if you don't kiss his ass,thats what happened with us.  heres some advise cut your ties with them now save your self the bullshit.


what am i hating on ? come on man i have no reason to hate i state the facts thats it like these guys your coming to the rescue for just facts that means shit that can be prooved right 
[/quote]
the shit about us ain't facts bro everyone in the club was down except you so your facts are fucked up. 
[/quote]
ok are you done here ,ready to get back to the subject at hand the hopp you just came from and deal wit the guys that have just demolished you on this topic and leave all the small town guys that had nothing to do wit the hopp out of it ,if your mad and upset cause of them deal wit it take it like a man we small town guys cant back some one that keeps poping off to anyone that doesnt agree wit you , you see they have seen trough your bullshit and your the only one that i seen on layitlow that keeps going and going trying to prove a whole lot of nothing untill you get a couple to follow you just drop it man damn ,dont you have anything else to do , man dont say the same shit dream team this come on you seem to be the only one on here saying shit how come they dont have to get on here and say this and that about who they are , they do what they do period, there actions speak louder then words think about that , on the real i think you would get more respect if you just kept doing what you do and stop acting like you rule this game and i dont care if you got more time or respect in the game cause that aint gonna take any money off this 20gs that im putting in this impala so calm down dude your getting out of hand wit this shit talking .


----------



## bigboylarry

> anytime pepe


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD NIGHT SHORTY
[/quote]
Goodnight jose.









Rolln the strip thats how we do. :biggrin:
[/quote]
:thumbsup: for the car,hey chumain805 can you pls post a a pic of me and mine since i cant post my own :biggrin: ,wait till i get my tuff guy face on first


----------



## bigboylarry

> THATS FUNNY U CALL LUIS YOUR LIL HOMIE ....I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY HOW U USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THEM AND EVERY BODY ELSE BUT NOW U TRYING TO BE EVERYBODY FRIEND ...YOUR NOTHING BUT A HYPOCRITE AND EVERY BODY NOSE THAT ...SO KEEP BULLSHITING YOUR FAKE ASS I MEMBERS AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ME....


hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there  thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else 
[/quote]
You was a shitty member and your even a worse prez. :uh: Look back mister I rida(this week anyway)your boys started this shit not us.And a real prez would check a fool that don't know shit talking shit on the computer making your club look bad. :0 And you think we got are feelings hurt?Thats why you PMED me this?????????????????????



> i agree your guys car was cleaner and in the pic it does look a bit higher, and give you props for going out there and reppin
> 
> And trading an elco that you've had for years and won at many show at for a 63 is a good fucking trade any real low rider would tell you that.And talking about his money man thats just funny when you don't make any of your own you just play mister mom while your lady brings in all the doe.Come on bro lets be real post all the cars in your chapter? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only reason you got a chapter was so you would buy a car. :0 That you got took for just like you did on the regal.allen had less in his elco then you did in the regal and just look at the difference between them.Bottom line is check your members homie.


ok little punk ass midgit ass bitch i tried to keep it cool cause i felt sorry for you little punk ass for going down there and getting midget tossed :biggrin: and i told you to keep my wife and family out of this you fucked up now bitch , and your still mad about money fool go back to slinging them wheenies boy :roflmao: and try to get some money we run a buisness that brings big money big money ask allen he probley spent some of it to you know what im saying puto oh i mean bitch if you dont understand , look them west coast riders sure hurt them feelings didnt they boy , suck it up fool and i got my own chapter cause they know about your bullshit they sure didnt belive your fake ass, switch came down met wit the riders and seen the cars and and did not take in to account any negative shit you had to say , so keep on hating and get a second job or put your lady on a real job fucken trailer trash boy , and try to sell that fake ass jewlery you was trying to sell me and amando to some else boke ass bitch only word i have for you is coward homie iheard you went to vegas and you wasnt saying shit like you said you was or how you were on the computer , hey any of my homies leave this fool alone on here he got midget tossed in vegas they shut his fucken big mouth, and now hes back here trying to start shit , cause he know what them WEST COAST RIDERS did to that ass :roflmao: oh yeah the deal wit the comment about my wife and kids wount go forgotton fool promiss that on my kids that was un cool vato ,were done for now


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 07:01 PM~15394948
> *You really are dumb aren't you,16 people went with us to vegas on are dues,4000 dollas went into are trip sorry you guys can't do it like that just stay in your little town on the computer,thats all you have,and buy the dvds with us on them. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


4000gs :roflmao: bitch you aint never seen 4gs :roflmao: buy a clean shirt dumb ass ,


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 06:58 PM~15394909
> *Only X members we have didn't want to put there heart into the club like the rest of us were doing.And were to cheap to want to pay dues.Fact you talking out your ass on shit you know nothing about.Like i said we've been here for 8 years as a club with only 2 people that weren't real about it,we'll see how long you all last passing shirts out to fools with no cars. You making the real BIG I look bad bro.
> *


we got 5 members wit shirts and cars who is this little guy is he from the local car commity or what the two people that qiut his club were the ones that were told to give up 200 dollors so he could go to vegas its no secret mother fucker told me to give him 200 like i was some punk, so i told him to eat a dick no one tells me to give them anything , if they ask it will be done period ok the truths out  goodnight little buddy oh i do recall some og triple double triple og BIG I RIDER just told you was a lil bitch a few pages back and you got but hurt i i aint the only one that likes you the way do


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 18 2009, 02:25 PM~15392860
> *NO IT GOES THE OTHER WAY I GOT HOPPERS AND WILL BRAKE U OFF SON!!!!!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## bigboylarry

> THATS FUNNY U CALL LUIS YOUR LIL HOMIE ....I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY HOW U USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THEM AND EVERY BODY ELSE BUT NOW U TRYING TO BE EVERYBODY FRIEND ...YOUR NOTHING BUT A HYPOCRITE AND EVERY BODY NOSE THAT ...SO KEEP BULLSHITING YOUR FAKE ASS I MEMBERS AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ME....


hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there  thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else 
[/quote]
You was a shitty member and your even a worse prez. :uh: Look back mister I rida(this week anyway)your boys started this shit not us.a foolAnd a real prez would check that don't know shit talking shit on the computer making your club look bad. :0 And you think we got are feelings hurt?Thats why you PMED me this?????????????????????



> i agree your guys car was cleaner and in the pic it does look a bit higher, and give you props for going out there and reppin
> 
> And trading an elco that you've had for years and won at many show at for a 63 is a good fucking trade any real low rider would tell you that.And talking about his money man thats just funny when you don't make any of your own you just play mister mom while your lady brings in all the doe.Come on bro lets be real post all the cars in your chapter? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: only reason you got a chapter was so you would buy a car. :0 That you got took for just like you did on the regal.allen had less in his elco then you did in the regal and just look at the difference between them.Bottom line is check your members homie.


And a real prez would check ) did you write that dumb ass stop and listen to it and get hold of allen , and you two put them heads and take youown advice  stop and go back like 80 90 pages dude your on every fucken page like 4 times a page what are you trying to prove to people you king of the world i just noticed that , and to who ever broke this little guy of good job i tought this would shut his mouth but he keeps going wit it and wont except shit, some one plese tell me why hes like this imconfused , i am willing to pay for for some theropy for the guy if he excepts


----------



## bigboylarry

> Fat man Larry u talking shit about ESTILO AZTECA U AINT NEVER DONE SHIT FOR US WHO HELPED U WITH UR FRAME????????????????????????


look ill give you a couple minutes first of all dont know you or care to and if abel said he did a frame for me thats bullshit right there , and i seen plenty of your cars in that club done wit may epuipment plasma welder ,used parts , ect ect ask around now i aint saying it touched yours but ask your instaler ware he learned how to wire and do shit when you find out get at me and as far as doing a frame translate to abel he did a couple hours thats it and was paid big money and since you brought the shit up explain to him that he came over and i let him copy how to wire his car same as my blue car to hit the way it did when I hopped it are you the guy wit the red cadi juiced wit the front end all butterflied out ? any ways thats ware im coming from , and one of your guys came by carloses shop and said for me to watch out cause you got two hoppers coming out come on man ok im done 
[/quote]
The Homie abel said that since u talking all this shit that to get ur ride ready for next summer and really c if u showed him how to wire his shit. peace were done were tired of playing this internet game u boys play nice lates
[/quote]are you kidding ? please tell me this is a joke , look home boy on the real shit im on adifferent leavel wit my shit gotta learn to hopp his own shit first , and has any one there heard of a square dump? and i might buy another car hopper he knows , about it i wasnt talking shit but you guys wanted to say shit about us at the car show you remember ,so i state the facts get what ride ready my 64 look go ahead and tell lupe cause i know you will call and tell him look you think im gonna hopp any thing you got against my 64 man i allready got 13gs in it and by the time summers here be a total 27 gs cash money it will hopp tho belive that for money , and you gonna say that lupes car is a 22gs show car right ok i got him the hook up on that set up thru blackmajic big mistake , i got luis to do it for cheap another mistake ,he still owes the shop forthat ,he still owes the interior guy and the motor guy, and the paint guy , the car was rust painted over period , thoes are facts not shit talking , shit talking i do face to face , and if you call that a show car then i dont know what to tell you ,
is there ant thing else you would like to know? look homie i aint on here trying to dogg your club or anything but just ask abel about it and be trufull and it will be all good im 100 percent sure he will call me tomarrow on it


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> ok here we go yes i bought a couple cars those were my practice cars to learn to hop wit ,so whats the point ,the bought not built shit has cought on here in the midwest ive heard two 3 cars here were bought not built , but like i said shit if i got the cash im gonna do it , iown 1 64SS THAT IS ALL ME AND MY LIL HOMIE LUIS,THATS THE ONLY PEOPLE THAT HAVE TOUCHED IT , I DONT HAVE TO HIDE MY SHIT OR PUT IT AWAY I DRIVE AT LEAST 2 TIMES A WEEK ,AND TO THE OTHER NEW CAR CLUB HERE IN ROGERS AND SPRINGDALE ,DONT BITE THE HAND THAT FEEDS YOU ,YOUR BUILDING A COUPLE HOPPERS :uh: GET A CLUE BUY SOME VIDEOS LOOK AT A MAGAZINE :biggrin:


THATS FUNNY U CALL LUIS YOUR LIL HOMIE ....I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY HOW U USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THEM AND EVERY BODY ELSE BUT NOW U TRYING TO BE EVERYBODY FRIEND ...YOUR NOTHING BUT A HYPOCRITE AND EVERY BODY NOSE THAT ...SO KEEP BULLSHITING YOUR FAKE ASS I MEMBERS AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ME....
[/quote]
hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else DAMN FOOL U ARE STUPID...U BRINGING UP STUFF FROM MY JOB N MY FINACE WHAT A DUMBFUCK AT LEAST I GOT A JOB AND IF I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING ATLEAST I DONT HAVE TO BEG MY BITCH LIKE U ALWAYS DO RIGHT...SO IF U WANT WE COULD GO ALL DAY BCUZ U KNOW I COULD TALK ALOT B.S SO THINK ABOUT IT.... :0


----------



## bigboylarry

> THATS FUNNY U CALL LUIS YOUR LIL HOMIE ....I REMEMBER BACK IN THE DAY HOW U USED TO TALK SHIT ABOUT THEM AND EVERY BODY ELSE BUT NOW U TRYING TO BE EVERYBODY FRIEND ...YOUR NOTHING BUT A HYPOCRITE AND EVERY BODY NOSE THAT ...SO KEEP BULLSHITING YOUR FAKE ASS I MEMBERS AND DONT WORRY ABOUT ME....


hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else DAMN FOOL U ARE STUPID...U BRINGING UP STUFF FROM MY JOB N MY FINACE WHAT A DUMBFUCK AT LEAST I GOT A JOB AND IF I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING ATLEAST I DONT HAVE TO BEG MY BITCH LIKE U ALWAYS DO RIGHT...SO IF U WANT WE COULD GO ALL DAY BCUZ U KNOW I COULD TALK ALOT B.S SO THINK ABOUT IT.... :0
[/quote]
:biggrin: you right your allways right and i dont beg for shit you know this man ,that seems to be all you two talk about wit me is you think i feel bad cause im the highest paid stay at home father :biggrin: , and i beg my bitch ? hey shes my wife not a bitch get one fool  ,o hey for reals tho was you gonna box the guy that does tattoos you worked for :0 cause they telling everyone that , and i bring up job and finace when your homie keeps up his shit about me i didnt fuck wit any of you guys and some how this vegas shit turnes around to be about me and my group so think about that like i said before im gonna leave the rest of this topic for thoses who were there or the ones who hopped and just kick back and laugh,even tho i know little guy will be on here after he gets off at the weenie factory, i will let him have the last word  he has to win at everything right later fool :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 18 2009, 07:12 PM~15394496
> *Point is you all started this whole thang by trying to say we got broke off.We have and always will run the hopping game out here,and now we playing with the big doggs out west since no one out here is even close to us.Then your brother gets in here and trys to dogg allen for having us help him on his car :uh: knowing that his prez bought everycar he's ever had so far,thats fucking retarded. :uh: I don't care if you buy or build your own shit it still won't fuck with us we on another level bro and if you don't think that then bring something out thats on par with us.No hate here at all bro but you fools from rogers are trying to get in on something that don't have shit to do with you all,end of story.And me on allens nuts thats funny we have both had the tighest cars around here and we've both taken our rides out west and won with them,and we've both put it down in this hop game.We brothers in our chapter homie we don't act like we are like in yours.
> *


 WHAT THE FUCK LIL MAN JUST CUZ SUM 1 SAYS THERE THOUGHTS THAT IT LOOKS LIKE U GOT BEAT BY A COUPLE OF INCHES U GONNA FUCKING WINE LIKE A BITCH.. TAKE A LOSS AND MOVE ON ALREADY.. SEEMS LIKE UR THE ONE THATS GETTING ALL BUT HURT AND CANT LET IT GO HOMIE.. :cheesy: :cheesy: AND AS FAR AS MY BROTHER GOES SHIT HE'S HIS OWN MAN AND WHAT EVER HE'S GONNA SAY HE WILL SAY.. IM NOT TRIPPIN...  LIKE I SAID MY SHIT AND WHAT I SAID WENT DIRECTED TO ALLEN BUT LIKE ALWAYS U THE MOUTH OF U CLUB AND SPEAK 4 EVERY ONE I C..  ALLENS KOO PEEPS FROM WHAT I KNOW OF HIM BUT HEY IF HE WANTS TO DOGG ME OUT AND CALL ME A CHEERLEADER... ITS KOO.. SHIT I KNOW THE TRUTH NOW ABOUT HIM.. HATERS EVERY EVERY WERE......  SO WHATS UP ALLEN!!!!!!!!
:machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## biglewy805

OH AND AS FAR AS ACTING LIKE BROTHERS IN A CLUB IM A SOLO RIDER 4 NOW  MY CARNALS THE ONE IN THE BIG "I" GET UR SHIT STRAIGHT TINY.. AND AGAIN NEXT TIME BRING THE FUCKING RULER U FUCKIN WYNER.. AGAIN JUST MY THOUGHTS..  ME NO HATEING JUST APPREACIATING.. :biggrin:


----------



## biglewy805

> And your prez just buys his done so you dogging your own prez????????????????


if im dogging my prez i am but his got the chedda to do it then fuck it no need to hate but hes building a 64 right now should be done 4 next year and his gonna do it him self or should i say at least in his town not out of state and ill be helping him 2 do it :thumbsup: :0
[/quote]U KNOW WHAT I BILT MY SHIT I WENT OUT OF TOWN TO WORK ON IT ....AND I KNOW U DONT WANT ME TO PUT U ON BLAST BCUZ I SAW U GUYS RIDE A TRUST ME...U GOT A LONG WAY TO GO.... 
[/quote] IM WAITING ALENN U SAID U GUYS RIDE SO IM FIGUREING THATS DIRECTED TOWARDS ME ALSO IF IT IS COME ON NOW START BLASTING ESE!  :uh:


----------



## JESUS H. CHRIST

i can piss pretty far.


----------



## Spanky

I've never seen anyone fail at quoting quite as bad these past few pages... :uh:


----------



## Purple Haze

:wow:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> what am i hating on ? come on man i have no reason to hate i state the facts thats it like these guys your coming to the rescue for just facts that means shit that can be prooved right


the shit about us ain't facts bro everyone in the club was down except you so your facts are fucked up. 
[/quote]
ok are you done here ,ready to get back to the subject at hand the hopp you just came from and deal wit the guys that have just demolished you on this topic and leave all the small town guys that had nothing to do wit the hopp out of it ,if your mad and upset cause of them deal wit it take it like a man we small town guys cant back some one that keeps poping off to anyone that doesnt agree wit you , you see they have seen trough your bullshit and your the only one that i seen on layitlow that keeps going and going trying to prove a whole lot of nothing untill you get a couple to follow you just drop it man damn ,dont you have anything else to do , man dont say the same shit dream team this come on you seem to be the only one on here saying shit how come they dont have to get on here and say this and that about who they are , they do what they do period, there actions speak louder then words think about that , on the real i think you would get more respect if you just kept doing what you do and stop acting like you rule this game and i dont care if you got more time or respect in the game cause that aint gonna take any money off this 20gs that im putting in this impala so calm down dude your getting out of hand wit this shit talking . 
[/quote]
You are the biggest full of shit guy i have ever met larry,you pm me that we won then you get on here and say they kicked our ass? :roflmao: :roflmao: And your members start talking the shit but you say i'm on here ,on every page.Yeah i am because i'm the one that went out there and hopped not you no car having fools that wish you were big time.it took me 3 days to get back and theres all the shit about us getting served when we won the hopp so yeah i'm gonna talk and i have that right it's about us.It's not about you or your chapter or your club because no one from the I was out there hopping. :0 :0 :0 :0 And yeah i'm always gonna claim my team(DREAMTEAM #1)because unlike you i'm not fake about shit and i don't quit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Don't pm me with your ****** bullshit about being cool then come on here talking shit.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:38 PM~15399297
> *OH AND AS FAR AS ACTING LIKE BROTHERS IN A CLUB IM A SOLO RIDER 4 NOW   MY CARNALS THE ONE IN THE BIG "I" GET UR SHIT STRAIGHT TINY..  AND AGAIN NEXT TIME BRING THE FUCKING RULER U FUCKIN WYNER..  AGAIN JUST MY THOUGHTS..   ME NO HATEING JUST APPREACIATING.. :biggrin:
> *


There ain't no I in arkansas,not real ones anyway.and it was there coast why didn't they have the ruler??????????????????????Becuase they don't want folks to know the truth.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 19 2009, 01:35 PM~15399287
> *WHAT THE FUCK LIL MAN JUST CUZ SUM 1 SAYS THERE THOUGHTS THAT IT LOOKS LIKE U GOT BEAT BY A COUPLE OF INCHES U GONNA FUCKING WINE LIKE A BITCH.. TAKE A LOSS AND MOVE ON ALREADY.. SEEMS LIKE UR THE ONE THATS GETTING ALL BUT HURT AND CANT LET IT GO HOMIE.. :cheesy:  :cheesy:  AND AS FAR AS MY BROTHER GOES SHIT HE'S  HIS OWN MAN AND WHAT EVER HE'S GONNA SAY HE WILL SAY.. IM NOT TRIPPIN...   LIKE I SAID MY SHIT AND WHAT I SAID WENT DIRECTED TO ALLEN BUT LIKE ALWAYS U THE MOUTH OF U CLUB AND SPEAK 4 EVERY ONE I C..   ALLENS KOO PEEPS FROM WHAT I KNOW OF HIM BUT HEY IF HE WANTS TO DOGG ME OUT AND CALL ME A CHEERLEADER... ITS KOO.. SHIT I KNOW THE TRUTH NOW ABOUT HIM.. HATERS EVERY EVERY WERE......   SO WHATS UP ALLEN!!!!!!!!
> :machinegun:  :machinegun:
> *


Yeah your right haters are everywhere and they always hate on folks doing way more then them.and your toughts don't mean shit you don't know about hopping at all.Fact you guys can't even do 40 inches so you have no idea what a win looks like.There was a gang of folks out there and from here that said we got it.All you (used to be from cali wannbes)always want to swing from the westcoasts nuts.If it's so great over there then why you fools in arkansas???????????????? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else DAMN FOOL U ARE STUPID...U BRINGING UP STUFF FROM MY JOB N MY FINACE WHAT A DUMBFUCK AT LEAST I GOT A JOB AND IF I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING ATLEAST I DONT HAVE TO BEG MY BITCH LIKE U ALWAYS DO RIGHT...SO IF U WANT WE COULD GO ALL DAY BCUZ U KNOW I COULD TALK ALOT B.S SO THINK ABOUT IT.... :0


:biggrin: you right your allways right and i dont beg for shit you know this man ,that seems to be all you two talk about wit me is you think i feel bad cause im the highest paid stay at home father :biggrin: , and i beg my bitch ? hey shes my wife not a bitch get one fool  ,o hey for reals tho was you gonna box the guy that does tattoos you worked for :0 cause they telling everyone that , and i bring up job and finace when your homie keeps up his shit about me i didnt fuck wit any of you guys and some how this vegas shit turnes around to be about me and my group so think about that like i said before im gonna leave the rest of this topic for thoses who were there or the ones who hopped and just kick back and laugh,even tho i know little guy will be on here after he gets off at the weenie factory, i will let him have the last word  he has to win at everything right later fool :biggrin:
[/quote]
Because your groupe was talking about us fat boy,and like allen said i have a job i don't suck tit to get money.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> look ill give you a couple minutes first of all dont know you or care to and if abel said he did a frame for me thats bullshit right there , and i seen plenty of your cars in that club done wit may epuipment plasma welder ,used parts , ect ect ask around now i aint saying it touched yours but ask your instaler ware he learned how to wire and do shit when you find out get at me and as far as doing a frame translate to abel he did a couple hours thats it and was paid big money and since you brought the shit up explain to him that he came over and i let him copy how to wire his car same as my blue car to hit the way it did when I hopped it are you the guy wit the red cadi juiced wit the front end all butterflied out ? any ways thats ware im coming from , and one of your guys came by carloses shop and said for me to watch out cause you got two hoppers coming out come on man ok im done


The Homie abel said that since u talking all this shit that to get ur ride ready for next summer and really c if u showed him how to wire his shit. peace were done were tired of playing this internet game u boys play nice lates
[/quote]are you kidding ? please tell me this is a joke , look home boy on the real shit im on adifferent leavel wit my shit gotta learn to hopp his own shit first , and has any one there heard of a square dump? and i might buy another car hopper he knows , about it i wasnt talking shit but you guys wanted to say shit about us at the car show you remember ,so i state the facts get what ride ready my 64 look go ahead and tell lupe cause i know you will call and tell him look you think im gonna hopp any thing you got against my 64 man i allready got 13gs in it and by the time summers here be a total 27 gs cash money it will hopp tho belive that for money , and you gonna say that lupes car is a 22gs show car right ok i got him the hook up on that set up thru blackmajic big mistake , i got luis to do it for cheap another mistake ,he still owes the shop forthat ,he still owes the interior guy and the motor guy, and the paint guy , the car was rust painted over period , thoes are facts not shit talking , shit talking i do face to face , and if you call that a show car then i dont know what to tell you ,
is there ant thing else you would like to know? look homie i aint on here trying to dogg your club or anything but just ask abel about it and be trufull and it will be all good im 100 percent sure he will call me tomarrow on it
[/quote]
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats how the I arkansas does it.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Oct 19 2009, 04:03 AM~15396653


5 members and 20 shirts walking around in arkansas at your little shows. :0 
Ha ha like you allready knew before you begged to get in we have dues like most real clubs 25 a month,i'm sorry you didn't pay for 4 months(with all of you money) :uh: so you was behind 100 bucks.Then for vegas we all put in another 100 each towards gas and rooms for everyone that goes to rep the club!Agian sorry your wife wouldn't let you go.Thats the way we've done it for 8 years and thats why WE have had cars at the super show 8 years in a rowagian i'm sorry that your always only thinking about your self instead of your club,so your cheap ass quit and ending up paying 10,000 for your new club. :0 congrats your the big man know,really thats what you needed you didn't like being around folks with nicer shit then you could buy.

Oh yeah your double triple OG,we talked that night and he knows were we stand  
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: be your own man and stopp hanging from all your doublr triple OG's :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

3 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: big pimpin

:biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Oct 19 2009, 03:57 AM~15396579
> *4000gs  :roflmao:  bitch you aint never seen 4gs  :roflmao:  buy a clean shirt  dumb ass ,
> *


Why wasn't you all in vegas with all your big money?Your a lowrider club right and none of you even want to be at the biggest show there is?????????And you've never seen any money that you've made either better keep kissing that ass so your money will keep coming in.


----------



## Suburban Swingin

allright that was fun messing with the small timers now back to the topic we got that ass.

























































[/quote]


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2009, 09:36 AM~15399926
> *Yeah your right haters are everywhere and they always hate on folks doing way more then them.and your toughts don't mean shit you don't know about hopping at all.Fact you guys can't even do 40 inches so you have no idea what a win looks like.There was a gang of folks out there and from here that said we got it.All you (used to be from cali wannbes)always want to swing from the westcoasts nuts.If it's so great over there then why you fools in arkansas???????????????? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 AGAIN HERE U GO TALKING ON BEHALF OF SOME ONE ELSE.. POP U TITTY OUT HIS MOUTH AND LET HIM TALK DAMM LIL GUY.. MEMBER I AINT FROM THE I U DIP SHIT... WHAT U ONLY GOT 2 MEMBERS FROM THE M OVER HERE.. REPPIN KC.. :uh: ... AND AS FAR AS 40IN COME ON NOW U U TALK ABOUT SHIT U DONT KNOW.. IF U WANNA TALK ON WHAT I GOT DO SO HOMIE..... ME AND U LIL GUY.. OR IS IT THAT THERE PEOPLE U KNOW OVER HERE THAT ARE FLAPPING LIPS ABOUT US HERE.. I AINT GOT SHIT TO HIDE.. SO WHATS UP  ....... AND LIKE I SAID B 4 I MOVED OVER HERE TO GET AWAY FROM THE BABY MAMA DRAMA.. AND PLUS THE HOUSES ARE HELLA CHEAP OVER HERE... WHY DONT U ASK U PREZ WHY HE MOVED DOWNN HERE...


----------



## Latin Thug

> _Originally posted by JESUS H. CHRIST+Oct 19 2009, 09:54 AM~15399636-->
> 
> 
> 
> i can piss pretty far.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Spanky_@Oct 19 2009, 09:58 AM~15399662
> *I've never seen anyone fail at quoting quite as bad these past few pages... :uh:
> *


:yes:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2009, 08:56 AM~15400080
> *Why wasn't you all in vegas with all your big money?Your a lowrider club right and none of you even want to be at the biggest show there is?????????And you've never seen any money that you've made either better keep kissing that ass so your money will keep coming in.
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: hey buddy calm down!and take a napie


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 19 2009, 06:20 PM~15401377
> *AGAIN HERE U GO TALKING ON BEHALF OF SOME ONE ELSE.. POP U TITTY OUT HIS MOUTH AND LET HIM TALK DAMM LIL GUY.. MEMBER I AINT FROM THE I U DIP SHIT...  WHAT U ONLY GOT 2 MEMBERS FROM THE M OVER HERE.. REPPIN KC.. :uh: ... AND AS FAR AS 40IN  COME ON NOW U  U TALK ABOUT SHIT U DONT KNOW.. IF U WANNA TALK ON WHAT I GOT DO SO HOMIE..... ME AND U LIL GUY.. OR IS IT THAT THERE PEOPLE U KNOW OVER HERE THAT ARE FLAPPING LIPS ABOUT US HERE.. I AINT GOT SHIT TO HIDE.. SO WHATS UP  ....... AND LIKE I SAID B 4 I MOVED OVER HERE TO GET AWAY FROM THE BABY MAMA DRAMA.. AND PLUS THE HOUSES ARE HELLA CHEAP OVER HERE... WHY DONT U ASK U PREZ WHY HE MOVED DOWNN HERE...
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Oct 19 2009, 07:08 PM~15401876
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave: hey buddy calm down!and take a napie
> *


Ha ha ok and you have some else to eat so you'll calm down.


----------



## TWEEDY

:biggrin:


----------



## ~ElcoRider~

> hold up papusa , aint no one worrying about you ,and luis has allways been a homie even when you wanted your shit fixed he asked me if he schould work on it ,cause of how this town knows you are wit your noses in the sky bring it down and look what there saying fool ,and as far as fake members come on fool they arnt worried about you i showed them why , you and your little daddy anit shit and you say everyone nows how i am come on fool this towns to small for you to act like you been ,i heard they was gonna wip that fat ass fool when they were gonna fire that ass thats why the threw your dumb ass on 3rd shift :0 , and i seen they made a commet that allen has chedder to :roflmao: , hey chumain805 get this what kinda of dumbass would refiance there house to fix up a elco truck :roflmao: and turn around and traid it :roflmao: now thats pendejo move , look chumain 805 learn from what i have learned from how these petos are , see i stopped saying shit meaning i stopped stateing the obvious , dont worrie about these fools will keep diong our thing this time they started remember how i told you they was ,ftp them fools dont even waste your time they must have got there feelings hurt down there thats why they starting to shit to us need to direct that shit some ware else DAMN FOOL U ARE STUPID...U BRINGING UP STUFF FROM MY JOB N MY FINACE WHAT A DUMBFUCK AT LEAST I GOT A JOB AND IF I WANT TO BUY SOMETHING ATLEAST I DONT HAVE TO BEG MY BITCH LIKE U ALWAYS DO RIGHT...SO IF U WANT WE COULD GO ALL DAY BCUZ U KNOW I COULD TALK ALOT B.S SO THINK ABOUT IT.... :0


:biggrin: you right your allways right and i dont beg for shit you know this man ,that seems to be all you two talk about wit me is you think i feel bad cause im the highest paid stay at home father :biggrin: , and i beg my bitch ? hey shes my wife not a bitch get one fool  ,o hey for reals tho was you gonna box the guy that does tattoos you worked for :0 cause they telling everyone that , and i bring up job and finace when your homie keeps up his shit about me i didnt fuck wit any of you guys and some how this vegas shit turnes around to be about me and my group so think about that like i said before im gonna leave the rest of this topic for thoses who were there or the ones who hopped and just kick back and laugh,even tho i know little guy will be on here after he gets off at the weenie factory, i will let him have the last word  he has to win at everything right later fool :biggrin:
[/quote]u say what u want to say and hear what u hear your still a BITCH in my book like the fool that was going to kick my ass... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:right....i dont matter i just know im out there doing my thang n always will .... :0 i try to be your homie but u just got a bigg head n everybody else nose but i guess that what happens when u been smoking dope for so many years n u stop.... :0 now u just think your better then everybody so i guess thats life...  so good luck with your new bootys


----------



## fesboogie

Way off the topic but entertaining to say the least!!! :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> :biggrin: you right your allways right and i dont beg for shit you know this man ,that seems to be all you two talk about wit me is you think i feel bad cause im the highest paid stay at home father :biggrin: , and i beg my bitch ? hey shes my wife not a bitch get one fool  ,o hey for reals tho was you gonna box the guy that does tattoos you worked for :0 cause they telling everyone that , and i bring up job and finace when your homie keeps up his shit about me i didnt fuck wit any of you guys and some how this vegas shit turnes around to be about me and my group so think about that like i said before im gonna leave the rest of this topic for thoses who were there or the ones who hopped and just kick back and laugh,even tho i know little guy will be on here after he gets off at the weenie factory, i will let him have the last word  he has to win at everything right later fool :biggrin:


u say what u want to say and hear what u hear your still a BITCH in my book like the fool that was going to kick my ass... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:right....i dont matter i just know im out there doing my thang n always will .... :0 i try to be your homie but u just got a bigg head n everybody else nose but i guess that what happens when u been smoking dope for so many years n u stop.... :0 now u just think your better then everybody so i guess thats life...  so good luck with your new bootys 
[/quote]
:420: :420: :420: for the dope commit this comming from a fool wit car wit a bud theam going on and aint never smoked in his life lol ok that was for the dope comment :thumbsup: look anyways dude drop the bull shit ,your just digging for something , stay cool homie best friends forever ok :biggrin: for ever and ever im done here


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

:biggrin: TTT :biggrin:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 19 2009, 02:12 PM~15402965
> *Ha ha ok and you have some else to eat so you'll calm down.
> *


ok im calm and full now , do your thing man


----------



## allbluedup




----------



## FLEET~HOOD

DAMN THIS IS SOME STRAIGHT UP NOVELA UP IN THIS MOTHA FUCKA IT WENT FROM HOPING TO HE SAID SHE SAID WHOS LADY GIVE WHO MONEY WHO WORKS WHO DOESNT WHO USES LEAD AND WHO SUPOSEDLY DOESNT ALL I GOTTA SAY OVER ALL THIS IS WHAT FUCKS UP LOW RIDING OVER ALL GROWN AS MEN ACTING LIKE KIDS SHIT IM 110% FROM THE WEST I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT AINT TAKIN NO SIDES HERE WHO EVER WON GOOD FOR YOU NO NEED TO DISRESPECT OTHER MOTHA FUCKAS IN HERE CUS ONE HAS MORE CHEDDA THAN THE OTHER OR WHAT NOT JUST MY .02 MUCH LOVE TO ALL YOU MOTHA FUCKAS DUMPING MONEY IN TO THIS HOPPERS BEEN THERE AND IT GETS EXPENSIVE


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Oct 20 2009, 07:25 PM~15413437
> *DAMN THIS IS SOME STRAIGHT UP NOVELA UP IN THIS MOTHA FUCKA IT WENT FROM HOPING TO HE SAID SHE SAID WHOS LADY GIVE WHO MONEY WHO WORKS WHO DOESNT WHO USES LEAD AND WHO SUPOSEDLY DOESNT ALL I GOTTA SAY OVER ALL THIS IS WHAT FUCKS UP LOW RIDING OVER ALL GROWN AS MEN ACTING LIKE KIDS SHIT IM 110% FROM THE WEST I DONT TALK ABOUT IT I BE ABOUT IT AINT TAKIN NO SIDES HERE WHO EVER WON GOOD FOR YOU NO NEED TO DISRESPECT OTHER MOTHA FUCKAS IN HERE CUS ONE HAS MORE CHEDDA THAN THE OTHER OR WHAT NOT JUST MY .02 MUCH LOVE TO ALL YOU MOTHA FUCKAS DUMPING MONEY IN TO THIS HOPPERS BEEN THERE AND IT GETS EXPENSIVE*


x2 it really gets expensive when to travel cross country just to serve a dude thats been talking smack. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by bigboylarry_@Oct 20 2009, 12:34 AM~15405205
> *ok im calm and full  now , do your thing man
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;who said it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 20 2009, 02:36 PM~15415059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is that stuck!!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: *


----------



## 82gbody rider

:uh: damn vegas was almost 2 weeks ago and the midwest is still crying about this ONE hop just give it to him already maybe that way he will shut the fuck up and stop crying about it like a LIL BITCH


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 20 2009, 02:48 PM~15415159
> *:uh: damn vegas was almost 2 weeks ago and the midwest is still crying about this ONE hop just give it to him already maybe that way he will shut the fuck up and stop crying about it like a LIL BITCH
> *


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 20 2009, 03:48 PM~15415159
> *:uh: damn vegas was almost 2 weeks ago and the midwest is still crying about this ONE hop just give it to him already maybe that way he will shut the fuck up and stop crying about it like a LIL BITCH
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 20 2009, 02:48 PM~15415159
> *:uh: damn vegas was almost 2 weeks ago and the midwest is still crying about this ONE hop just give it to him already maybe that way he will shut the fuck up and stop crying about it like a LIL BITCH
> *


----------



## old man lets hop

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 20 2009, 03:36 PM~15415059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;who  said  it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


 :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf: :barf:


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 20 2009, 03:48 PM~15415159
> *:uh: damn vegas was almost 2 weeks ago and the midwest is still crying about this ONE hop just give it to him already maybe that way he will shut the fuck up and stop crying about it like a LIL BITCH
> *


CHINGAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS

wow this topic is still going :roflmao:

funny shit in here....

Fabian, i think the M and the Rogers guys should meet somewhere halfway and have a hop off .....lets say Springfield :cheesy:

2.5 hours from kc 2.5 hours to rogers....right in the middle...i can find us a parking lot :biggrin:

I can make it happen :cheesy:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 21 2009, 02:10 AM~15417035
> *wow this topic is still going :roflmao:
> 
> funny shit in here....
> 
> Fabian, i think the M and the Rogers guys should meet somewhere halfway and have a hop off .....lets say Springfield :cheesy:
> 
> 2.5 hours from kc 2.5 hours to rogers....right in the middle...i can find us a parking lot :biggrin:
> 
> I can make it happen :cheesy:
> *


waste of time for us,you could hop them and take the win.  :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 20 2009, 10:48 PM~15415159
> *:uh: damn vegas was almost 2 weeks ago and the midwest is still crying about this ONE hop just give it to him already maybe that way he will shut the fuck up and stop crying about it like a LIL BITCH
> *


only crying came from your side homie,good sportsmenship don't mean nothing out there i guess.When you lose admitt it. :0 :0 :biggrin: And i had to come to them because they wouldn't come to us.


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2009, 08:30 PM~15417909
> *only crying came from your side homie,good sportsmenship don't mean nothing out there i guess.When you lose admitt it. :0  :0  :biggrin: And i had to come to them because they wouldn't come to us.
> *



WHY WOULD THEY WANNA GO OVER THERE THE MIDWEST AINT DOING SHIT..THE WESTCOAST IS WERE IT GOES DOWN EVERY SINGLE WEEKEND


----------



## TONELOCO

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 20 2009, 08:12 PM~15418381
> *WHY WOULD THEY WANNA GO OVER THERE THE MIDWEST AINT DOING SHIT..THE WESTCOAST IS WERE IT GOES DOWN EVERY SINGLE WEEKEND
> *


 :0 :0 :0 on the real............. :yessad:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 21 2009, 04:12 AM~15418381
> *WHY WOULD THEY WANNA GO OVER THERE THE MIDWEST AINT DOING SHIT..THE WESTCOAST IS WERE IT GOES DOWN EVERY SINGLE WEEKEND
> *


Because they said they was coming to serve us thats why. :0 instead we came and served them. :0


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2009, 10:27 PM~15417880
> *waste of time for us,you could hop them and take the win.   :biggrin:
> *


i cant hop shit lol...i can 3 wheel the hell out of my car though lol


----------



## 82gbody rider

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15418818
> *Because they said they was coming to serve us thats why. :0 instead we came and served them. :0
> *



:uh: here since you dont seem to understand ill repeat it and make it bigger for you.... why would the westcoast wanna go over there the midwest aint doing shit  .........you came and serve them what hop were you at cause from what i saw you got broke the fuck off more than once that weekend


----------



## Mideast

> _Originally posted by 82gbody rider_@Oct 21 2009, 12:06 AM~15418991
> *:uh:  here since you dont seem to understand ill repeat it and make it bigger for you.... why would the westcoast wanna go over there the midwest aint doing shit  .........you came and serve them what hop were you at cause from what i saw you got broke the fuck off more than once that weekend
> *




:ugh: :ugh: :dunno: :dunno: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :loco: :loco:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin+Oct 20 2009, 09:47 PM~15418818-->
> 
> 
> 
> Because they said they was coming to serve us thats why. :0 instead we came and served them. :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> served who rollon just keeps feeding u bullshit!!!!!
> <!--QuoteBegin-82gbody rider_@Oct 20 2009, 10:06 PM~15418991
> *:uh:  here since you dont seem to understand ill repeat it and make it bigger for you.... why would the westcoast wanna go over there the midwest aint doing shit  .........you came and serve them what hop were you at cause from what i saw you got broke the fuck off more than once that weekend
> *


X25344658687


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2009, 08:30 PM~15417909
> *only crying came from your side homie,good sportsmenship don't mean nothing out there i guess.When you lose admitt it. :0  :0  :biggrin: And i had to come to them because they wouldn't come to us.
> *


YOU SAID IT YOURSELF YOUR THE ONLY ONES ON TOP OUT THERE WHAT COMP IS THAT HOPP??? 3 CARS AND DRIVE ALL THE WAY BACK... WASTE OF TIME ...COME OUT HERE WHERE YOU HAVE A LINE OF HOPPERS WAITING TO BRAKE THEM LIL ASS CHONCLAS OFF YOU. LIKE YOU AINT EVER SEEN YOULL BE IN HEAVEN YOULL BE DIZZY FROM ALL THE SERVINGS YOU WILL RECIEVE BUT YOU CANT COME AND HIDE BEHIND A CARSHOW NAW YOU GOT GET THAT PARKIN LOT ...IS PIMPIN YOU ..ACTION


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2009, 09:27 PM~15417880
> *waste of time for us,you could hop them and take the win.   :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Oct 20 2009, 11:02 PM~15418955
> *i cant hop shit lol...i can 3 wheel the hell out of my car though lol
> *


 DONT TELL HIM THAT THEN HE'S GONNA WANT TO HAVE A THREE WHEEL COMPETITION NOW...  LOL


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 20 2009, 08:27 PM~15417880
> *waste of time for us,you could hop them and take the win.   :biggrin:
> *


  :wave:


----------



## ENVIUS

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 21 2009, 08:28 AM~15420742
> *DONT TELL HIM THAT THEN HE'S GONNA WANT TO HAVE A THREE WHEEL COMPETITION NOW...   LOL
> *



lol that would be cool


----------



## Mideast

its funny when fools say the midwest aint doin shit, when those fools have never been outside there state. 




_*LOL*_


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 21 2009, 10:46 PM~15425508
> *its funny when fools say the midwest aint doin shit, when those fools have never been outside there state.
> LOL
> *


your right i've been over there a bunch and with 6 months notice they still didn't make it out here to tulsa this past summer even thought they said they was.I guess thats another thing the midwest is better at traveling to shows. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 21 2009, 11:32 PM~15426105
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: now we know were switch gets it from they just are in denial when they lose. :biggrin:


----------



## Suburban Swingin

it's a joke switch.


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Por313Vida




----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2009, 05:07 PM~15426604
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: now we know were switch gets it from they just are in denial when they lose. :biggrin:
> *


:0 if you say so.......... :uh:


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Oct 21 2009, 05:06 PM~15426595
> *your right i've been over there a bunch and with 6 months notice they still didn't make it out here to tulsa this past summer even thought they said they was.I guess thats another thing the midwest is better at traveling to shows. :biggrin:
> *


  say them cuz i stay out of town :yes: :yes: :thumbsup: wit a car!!


----------



## SWITCHMANLA

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 21 2009, 03:46 PM~15425508
> *its funny when fools say the midwest aint doin shit, when those fools have never been outside there state.
> LOL
> *


----------



## DIPN714

what


----------



## mashingbumper

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 20 2009, 05:36 PM~15415059
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;who  said  it;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
> *


Kool Aid sad it cause you weren't on the switch :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

oh u want some of my elco


----------



## ROLL'N

*man this was a good one*


----------



## SHOELACES

> _Originally posted by ROLL'N_@May 26 2010, 01:12 PM~17611003
> *man this was a good one
> *


DAM the picnic was in June and this went all the way to Nov. :0


----------



## TWEEDY

> _Originally posted by SHOELACES_@May 26 2010, 02:53 PM~17611450
> *DAM the picnic was in June and this went all the way to Nov. :0
> *


This topic will never die... :biggrin:


----------



## ROLL'N

> _Originally posted by TWEEDY_@May 27 2010, 07:04 AM~17620049
> *This topic will never die... :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigboylarry

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Oct 21 2009, 06:26 AM~15420732
> *:uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## fesboogie

:biggrin:


----------



## 89caddy

:wave:


----------

